# Rate the song from the poster before you



## Vidboy10 (Jun 5, 2009)

I did this thing on another forum so i thought it would be cool if i did it here!
Remember! Post the song from YouTube so the person can rate it!
Anyways i'll start.

*U2 - Until the End of the World*


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 8, 2009)

i dont like it. never did like U2.



cant get youtube to work...
i did:

```
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tc7W8Q-g9Lg
```


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 11, 2009)

Dude.
Read the post again.
Rate the song before you. (Example, 4/5)
After that Post the Name of the song and band.
And besides you have to grab the Enabled code for the video. not the link.

But no i freaking hate rap....

*Nine Inch Nails - We're in this together*


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 11, 2009)

one of my favs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 4/5


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 11, 2009)

Lmfao, 4.5/5

*Killswitch Engage - My Curse*


----------



## Daemon.nds (Jun 11, 2009)

2/5 (kinda generic)


----------



## Trolly (Jun 11, 2009)

haha, that's a pretty cool song 4/5
EDIT: Whoa, missed 2 posts, I was rating the homo song before aha.
As for the one above, that's really weird and abstract :\, not really the kinda thing you'd properly listen to, maybe a backing to a movie or a game though: 2/5

I actually can't stop listening to this song, so I'm gonna make the next poster listen to it


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 11, 2009)

2/5 meh, not as good as SUNSHINE!!!

 Cock holes, no embedding of the low quality one or the good one!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPUmE-tne5U


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 11, 2009)

0/5 embed is disabled 



This is the best!!!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 11, 2009)

5/5 Mesohorny



No need to ding me due to embedding, I even added the link!


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 11, 2009)

4/5

Found that song at this forum actually. I just wish it would have more lyrics.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 11, 2009)

Never heard that song! i like it, but I like Paper Airplanes better. Still cool! 4/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wfv3lJs5qE
Effing embedding...

I'll make up for it!


Spoiler



[titleo what you want]


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 11, 2009)

3/5

Not a big U2 fan but it was actually pretty cool. 



5/5
for the pirate song.


----------



## papyrus (Jun 11, 2009)

This is supposed to be for that M.I.A song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1/5 i dont like it anyways


----------



## Domination (Jun 11, 2009)

4/5 love it


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 11, 2009)

Ehhhh....3/5


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 11, 2009)

3/5 nice, sounds good but never heard of


----------



## Domination (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL 4/5.... Nice and catchy.


----------



## Daemon.nds (Jun 11, 2009)

1/5. Pretty gay track, but Lincoln Park on the N side of Chitown is badass. Actually, I saw this dude play in Lincoln Park district..

Enduser - 'Blood and Metal'


----------



## Stufreddy (Jun 11, 2009)

2/5
It was a little too repetitive for my liking but the video was nice and trippy.
Suffocation - Infecting the Cripts


I'll have to link to it since I'm apparantly bad at this.
Link


----------



## Domination (Jun 11, 2009)

Stufreddy said:
			
		

> 2/5
> It was a little too repetitive for my liking but the video was nice and trippy.
> Suffocation - Infecting the Cripts



fix'd

1/5.... Death metal, doesn't suit my taste



Edit: Better video, no pause


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 12, 2009)

Awesome. 4/5

*The Police-King Of Pain*


----------



## Minox (Jun 12, 2009)

2/5, not bad but not really my kind of music either.

Pain - Suicide Machine


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 12, 2009)

DAMN that's a little too hardcore for my tastes. 1/5

*Saul Williams - List of Demands*


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

4/5 Pretty nice.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 12, 2009)

Catchy. 3/5

*Great Big Sea - Walk on the Moon*


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

3/5 soothing 

*Bon Jovi - It's My Life*


----------



## Trolly (Jun 12, 2009)

3/5, Bon Jovi, classic song though not what I'd usually listen to
*The Futureheads - Radio Heart*


I don't even know why I'm still posting here XD, no-one's gonna love what I post exactly aha.


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

3/5, hey I kinda liked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Zakk Wylde- Machine Gun Man*


----------



## MosDef_N64 (Jun 12, 2009)

5/5 I love this song


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

MosDef_N64 said:
			
		

> 5/5 I love this song
> 
> no the format for embedding videos is like this.... the letters after the "v="
> CODE[youtube]UT-hYXqTN38[/youtube]



fix'd for ya

2/5....dun like it.... rap... but sounds good for rap likers

*Pride & Glory - Horse Called War*



Just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zakk Wylde


----------



## Defiance (Jun 13, 2009)

2.5/5..  Not really my style.


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

3/5.... not really my style either

*Black Label Society - In This River*


----------



## Minox (Jun 13, 2009)

1/5, just makes me sleepy.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 13, 2009)

No Offence dude. But you have to listen to better music an not just hardcore crap... 1/5

*Phil Collins - Another Day In Paradise*


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 13, 2009)

I've got respect for Phil Collins, but artistically he'll always be in Peter Gabriel's shadow. God bless 'im, he tries though.
2/5

..and since I was originally replying to Minox but Vidboy beat me to it:
Even though it sounded like White Zombie eating Soundgarden.. it still rocked.. hard... I was bangin' head anyway.
4/5


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 13, 2009)

Haha, even i dislike J-Rock that was pretty good. 3.8/5

*Nine Inch Nails - Only*


----------



## iffy525 (Jun 13, 2009)

4/5 nice

*Phoenix - If I Ever Feel Better*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhwufCg7THM

embedding disabled...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 13, 2009)

Good song. 4.1/5

*Killswitch Engage - Starting Over*


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 13, 2009)

I liked it, had a good beat to it
4.5/5


----------



## dwarf lemur (Jun 13, 2009)

4/5 its not a bad song. the video's a bit creepy though.


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

3/5..... the guitar is really good. But I don't like Dragonforce's style.

*Rise Against - Voices off Camera*


----------



## Rebound (Jun 13, 2009)

3/5
I like Rise Against but that song isn't their best..


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

4/5 pretty good, though I don't like Avenged sevenfold very much.

*3 Doors Down - Here Without You*


----------



## nutella (Jun 13, 2009)

4/5 Not my style, but a good song


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

3.7/5 like I said I don't like Avenged Sevenfold, but I like the drums

*Breaking Benjamin - The Diary of Jane*


----------



## Sephi (Jun 13, 2009)

3/5 bit boring to me but it seems like a fine song.

Marilyn Manson - The Last Day On Earth


(I'm in love with this song)


----------



## The Guardian (Jun 13, 2009)

shit sucks


----------



## Sephi (Jun 13, 2009)

1/5 not even remotely interesting


----------



## krzym1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Songs like this make my head hurt :<
1/5


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

3.5/5 Kinda cool

Classic! *Black Sabbath - Iron Man*


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 13, 2009)

Alas my friends listened to too much stuff like that back in high school and time has not sweetened it any, for some reason I think they would make a good punk band and I will happily concede that for the genre they play they are good. 
*2/5*

edit: missed iron man.
*5/5* - You may have heard that some songs put children to sleep/calm them down, Iron man was mine. Now I have to go listen to We sold our soul for rock and roll all the way through.

Turisas - Rasputin


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

4/5 Kinda awesome, but still it fits into a heavier kind of metal that I don't appreciate

Indie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*My Amrican Heart - Boys! Grab Your Guns!*


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 13, 2009)

3/5 Far from ear torture but I can not shake the feeling that it would be the backing track to a film like fast and the furious or Step Up 2: The Streets (I do not care for those sorts of films- good premise, poor execution sort of thing).
Korpiklaani - Wooden Pints


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 13, 2009)

Nice song. 4/5

We Want Peace - Jihad (And no, I'm not of the Islamic faith but the song is just awesome)


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

4/5.... wtf one of the few rap songs  don't feel totured listening to.

Blues!!!! *Richie Sambora - Hard Time Come Easy*


----------



## Rebound (Jun 13, 2009)

3.5/5
not bad...Not Great though

hahahahahahhaha


----------



## El-ahrairah (Jun 13, 2009)

1/5
I only watched that the whole way though because I had to.



If you've ever seen the movie Super High Me, you'll recognize this song.


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

2.5/5..... sounds kinda plain to me......

Hard Rock! Santana style *Santana - Just Feel Better (Ft. Steven Tyler)*


Two musical legends joining forces?


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 13, 2009)

4/5 ilike it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYGQjYi2A30


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> 4/5 ilike it
> 
> 
> CODE[youtube]aYGQjYi2A30[/youtube]









I can't watch it due to copyright laws.

But since i heard it before..... 4.2/5..... BfMV rocks my socks!!
*
Yelowcard ~Must post~
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yellowcard - Ocean Avenue*


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 13, 2009)

awesome now thats going in my ipod 6/5


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

You forgot to post  song.
Edit: 4.3/5..... Linkin Park 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Black Label Society -Stillborn (Ft. Ozzy Osbourne)*


Zakk Wylde.... is METAL GOD!!!!

Edit: Now you have to rate it and post the next song.... its the game


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 13, 2009)

i posted now
wow hes good dunno why i never heard of him before
4.1/5


----------



## Kwartel (Jun 13, 2009)

hmm no one before me

Wel I'm a über Pink Floyd fan, but wich song shall I choose... something light.
Well, Money will do.
HEAR IT OUT, PLEASE.


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

Anything that has to do with $$$$ = WIN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nah..... nice style..... 4/5

*Tribute to Led Zeppelin(Foreigner's Lou Gramm on vocals and Zakk on guitar!) - Stairway to Heaven (Led Zeppelin cover)*


The original sounds much better of course. But I wanted a tribute to the legends!!!!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 14, 2009)

4/5 im starting to like this guy


----------



## Golfman560 (Jun 14, 2009)

3/5

I think you guys will LOVE mine


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2009)

3.8/5 like it, but not as much as thoe other avenge songs
Edit: 4/5, Love it since I lek to be gay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Black Label Society -  Destruction Overdrive*


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 14, 2009)

3/5 its ok


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2009)

4/5.... obviously....

I guess enough of Zakk Wylde and his bands....

Aerosmith classic! Pretty sweet live 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Aerosmith - What it Takes*


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 14, 2009)

aerosmith rocks 5/5


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2009)

5/5. I don't even need to listen. Metallica rocks too. And Master of Puppets is one of their best songs.

*Aerosmith - Face* Aerosmith's ballads, I love.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 14, 2009)

4/5 alright
Kiss - Rock and roll all nite!!!


----------



## paul3100 (Jun 14, 2009)

Not too bad tbh , never been a great fan of kiss but ill give it 3.5




Skid row - little wing


----------



## mewcuss (Jun 14, 2009)

I'll give it an average 3. The rawk wasn't rawkin and the ballad wasn't epic enuff for my liking


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 14, 2009)

GH 2...Its defiantly a 5/5..

*Finger Eleven - Paralyzer*


----------



## Minox (Jun 14, 2009)

2/5

Alestorm - Over The Seas


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey, that was actually pretty good! 3.8/5

*Foo Fighters - The Pretender*


----------



## Tokiopop (Jun 14, 2009)

5/5 for The Pretender!

No idea how to embed, sorry.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWaB4PXCwFU


----------



## Minox (Jun 14, 2009)

Breaking Benjamin - The Diary of Jane: 3/5

Foo Fighters - The Pretender: 3/5
Edit: Was for Vidboy10, but ShatteredScreens was sneaky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Powerman 5000 - Danger Is Go


----------



## Zarkz (Jun 14, 2009)

2/5 Not a fan of that kinda music


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 14, 2009)

3.3/5
So far I have seen these genres:

Bad R&B
Rock
Punk Rock
Classic Rock
Metal
Heavy Metal
Death Metal
Power Metal

And Mos Def. Hell yeah.


----------



## Jaems (Jun 14, 2009)

5/5 
SEXY, TRIPPY, SPIFFY


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 14, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Daemon.nds (Jun 14, 2009)

0/5. 

Swans. In Berlin, 1987. These dudes would turn it up so high that ppl would throw up. 



These are the things I hold onto
These are the things I use to deceive myself
I line them up in front of me
I judge them carefully
Then I throw them all away
I throw them all away
I am a small man
I am not a dangerous man
I love a child
I love a beautiful child
I love a child
I love a beautiful child
I will hold this child in my arms
And caress his soft head
Listen to him cry
Listen to him cry
I can kill the child
The beautiful child
I will kill the child
The beautiful child
This is my life
This is my choice
This is my damnation
This is my only regret
This is my life
This is my life
This is my sacrifice
This is my life
This is my only regret
That I ever was born
This is my sacrifice
Get out of my head


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 14, 2009)

1/5


*Poets of the Fall - Carnival of Rust*


----------



## Daemon.nds (Jun 14, 2009)

having problems there? looks like you forgot to eat your brain food today.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 14, 2009)

Day By Day said:
			
		

> having problems there? looks like you forgot to eat your brain food today.


Fuck you?

Wtf is your prob? Didnt get drugs today? what the fuck do you listen to? Your taste.. so aint gonna say anything more.

edit: nevermind people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Daemon.nds (Jun 14, 2009)

Kamui said:
			
		

> so aint gonna say anything more.



thank god. b/c every time i read one of your posts, i get 5% more stupid.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 14, 2009)

3.8/5, better than most the stuff on this thread.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 14, 2009)

Day By Day said:
			
		

> Kamui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude seriously read again..
I know I posted a bit too much yesterday(for the first time.. cuz i havent been on for very long), but NOTHING unnecessary posted. I have seen worse. eg: Djdynamite with the record of about 500(or was it 1000) posts a day..

anyways Ferrariman, you didnt post one, so I am gonna post another one.
*The Cranberries - Zombie*


----------



## Jaems (Jun 14, 2009)

0/5 for above song


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 15, 2009)

Lol awesome 4/5

Nine Inch Nails - Right Where It Belongs


----------



## mewcuss (Jun 15, 2009)

Mariqueen Maandig must have chopped Trent Reznor's balls off and eaten them. 
What  happened?? No-where near as good as head like a hole or wish. I gave this 3/5.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 15, 2009)

4/5


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

2/5

*Bon Jovi - I'll be there for you*


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 15, 2009)

3/5

*Linkin Park - New Divide*


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

4/5. I posted it before, so songs can be reused?

You go Dave Grohl!
*Foo Fighters - Best of You*


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 15, 2009)

5/5 Defiantly one of my fav's.

We can reuse the song but it has to be 3 pages apart.

*Nine inch nails - Hurt*


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

Wheres your song?

I love the whole of Nirvana, especially Cobain and Grohl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit*


----------



## mewcuss (Jun 15, 2009)

4.7





Edit: Beastie Boys (The) - Sabotage


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

3.2/5 what band is it from? sounds pretty cool

*Fuel- Hemorrage(In my Hands)*


----------



## metron (Jun 15, 2009)

4.2 / 5   Never even heard it but it was a pretty good song overall

just wait a little while. It gets good a few mins into it. I like the whole song including the opening. but some people dont so just listen to the whole thing. dont just quit cuz you dont like the opening.


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

3/5, One never grew on me like the other metallica songs
*
Fuel - Leave The Memories Alone*


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 15, 2009)

3.7/5

*Grave - Burn*


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

1/5 Death Metal, not music to my ears.

*Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark* !!!!!!!!


----------



## DeviousTom (Jun 15, 2009)

4.8, love iron maiden 

Queen - Princes of the Universe (from the movie highlander!!)


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

4/5 OMG Queen is a classic!

*Theory of a Deadman - Bad Girlfriend*. Try singing the lyrics in front of your gf


----------



## mewcuss (Jun 15, 2009)

4/5 cool song reminded me of the Foo's. Thought I'd heard of them before http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAibSzSrXLY.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 15, 2009)

5/5 It fits with nintendo for some reason. 

NIN - Sin


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

2/5.... too techno for me
3.1/5.... sounds good, a fine song but not for me.

*Sevendust - Driven* Personally, I think this song is good, but not great.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 15, 2009)

2/5 i didnt really like the bass...

*Linkin Park - Reading my eyes*


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

3.2/5....Linkin Park 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... but I like their Nu Metal side better.

Theory of a Deadman - By the Way (Ft. Chris Daughtry on backing vocals)


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 15, 2009)

Kinda like it, actually. 4/5.



It gets good after 5 minutes, I swears.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 15, 2009)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> Kinda like it, actually. 4/5.
> 
> 
> 
> It gets good after 5 minutes, I swears.


YOUR DOING IT WRONG!!

Anything Dream Theater = 5/5

*NIN - Letting you*


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

10 minutes long? What the.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pretty nice opening and guitars and all but some parts were boring though it gets much better after 5 mins..... 3.9/5


Wow vidboy, you really love NIN don't yah. 3/5

*Melee - Built to Last*


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 15, 2009)

I like it. For some reason, it feels somewhat cliched, but I don't mind it. 4/5


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> I like it. For some reason, it feels somewhat cliched, but I don't mind it. 4/5
> 
> PREPARE FOR THE 24 MINUTES



Fix'd

But we have to rate the whole thing? Couldn't you just split it into 3 parts?

Come back to rate it later, half an hour later.

Edit: 4.6/5 for part one. OMG still 16 mins left! I give up, someone else rate it instead pls.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh, I didn't think about that. I normally listen to the song from start to finish, and forgot about other perspectives... Sorry. I'll post just the first part then.


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh, what the fuck, another Dream Theater fan? I love their stuff.

I'll post a song up after the next guy...


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok I edited my post earlier. But yeah 4.6/5 for part 1... beautiful song



You crazy fans continue your dream theater marathon. I'm outta here!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 15, 2009)

*SKIP ME*
Im sad to say that Octavarium isn't DT's longest song

Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence is the longest. Probably the longest song in the world.
Is's 42:00


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

W

T

F


Someone PM me when the Dream Theater song posting stops pls.


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 15, 2009)

3.5/5

Tasty and almost makes me baaaaw everytime.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 15, 2009)

Sweet 3/5

*Staind - Outside*


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

3.6/5 pretty nice, I used to like Staind.
*
Kelly Osbourne - Changes (Ft.Ozzy Osbourne)*


I like the Black Sabbath original one better. But this version is just so sweet, Ozzy changing the lyrics to suit the life of him and his daughter


----------



## mewcuss (Jun 15, 2009)

3 
The original was miles better

One for Vidboy10:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KC1d8vmiHvw

The link wont embed,sorry.

Edit: It's Foetus - Sieve(live)


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah, the Black Sabbath one was 100 times ahead of this. Just Ozzy doesn't seem like a warm dude and all.

3.7/5 for sieve.

*Ozzy Osbourne - Dreamer* Ozzy goodness! Oh and theres Zakk here!


----------



## supermodchips (Jun 15, 2009)

3/5 but I am not a huge fan.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 15, 2009)

Heh, spongebob.... I remember the days when I watched it daily. 5/5.


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

4/5 LOL really cool.
Edit: Awakening the chaos sounds like some kind of epic choir! 4.2/5, and some parts somehow just remind me of Randy Rhoad's guitar in "Crazy Train"

*Zakk Wylde - Farewell Ballad* Dunno if theres a full song or not, but I just love this.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 15, 2009)

I dig it. 4.1/5

*Slipknot - Hate*


And doesn't that Monster Truck looks like you've seen it before?


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

4/5, because the video makes me feel that way. The mosnter truck! Hey wait, you? 
*
Zakk Wylde - Sold My Soul* Ooooh, I'm not posting Zakk Wylde with vocals anymore cos I think his guitar playing is far more awesome.


----------



## krzym1 (Jun 15, 2009)

4.5/5 Sometimes song with good background is spoiled because of lyrics and since its instrumental I really liek dat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Machinae Supremacy - Bionic Commando*


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 15, 2009)

Reminds me of megadrive/genesis games with giant robots, no bad thing mind you.
3.5/5- could stand to be more technical but you have convinced me to look at them further.

There is no video for this song so a fan made one:
Tom Waits- starving in the belly of a whale.


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

4/5

*Zakk Wylde - Solo at Budokan 2002*.... dunno what is included but I'm really fcking impressed by his teeth guitar


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 15, 2009)

4/5


----------



## Jaems (Jun 15, 2009)

0.5/5 but that song is fun to make fun of playing the vocals in Rock Band.


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 15, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> 0.5/5 but that song is fun to make fun of playing the vocals in Rock Band.



Haha Devin Townsend is the man, 5/5


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 15, 2009)

3.5/5

*Foo Fighters - Everlong*


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome. 4/5

*Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun*


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 16, 2009)

3/5

Remember playing that song in Rock Band 1, but it was really nothing special.  And that picture on the video is just plain wrong.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 16, 2009)

Catchy 4.3/5

*Atreyu - Becoming the Bull*


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 16, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Catchy 4.3/5
> 
> *Atreyu - Becoming the Bull*



0/5 I fucking hate Atreyu, they are everything that I hate about new age metal which is why I mostly stick with old bands because thats when metal was good, I never liked them when I even first started listening to metal back when I was 9, and I still don't like them.


----------



## Defiance (Jun 16, 2009)

@NeSchn: 3/5, not too bad..


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 16, 2009)

Epic. 5/5

*Dream Theater - The Great Debate*


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 16, 2009)

can we please keep the video at a max of 6 mins...

4/5, I liked it once they got past the almost 3 mins of junk in the beginning...


----------



## Domination (Jun 16, 2009)

4/5.... It had copyright things on youtube sadly so I went somwhere else to listen.

*Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy Train* Ozzy's best song! Randy's guitar is awesome! Maybe better than Zakk.


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 16, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> 4/5.... It had copyright things on youtube sadly so I went somwhere else to listen.
> 
> *Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy Train* Ozzy's best song! Randy's guitar is awesome! Maybe better than Zakk.



Never been a huge fan of Ozzy just because I can't stand his voice, but I've always liked the beginning riff. 3/5

In Flames - Goliaths Disarm Their Davids (fan made video)


----------



## Domination (Jun 16, 2009)

4/5 pretty good suprisingly since its not my kind of music

*Aerosmith - Walk this way* Personally don't like this very much because of the rap-ish style


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 16, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> 4/5 pretty good suprisingly since its not my kind of music
> 
> *Aerosmith - Walk this way* Personally don't like this very much because of the rap-ish style



3.7/5 This is one of the songs that I have actually always kinda liked from Aerosmith. Not too much of a fan of their other material.

Diabolical Masquerade - 11TH Movement (from Death's Design)


----------



## Domination (Jun 16, 2009)

2/5 Blerrgghhh death metal/black metal.... but the drums are quick and powerful....
*
Foo Fighters - Long Road to Ruin*


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 16, 2009)

3.5/5 I have always liked Foo Fighters however that song doesn't really tickle my fancy, still not bad though.

Opeth - Burden (I still find it amazing how a Prog Death Metal band can be so diverse)


----------



## Domination (Jun 16, 2009)

4/5... like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Nirvana - About a Girl* Emo grunge awesomeness!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 16, 2009)

4/5 nice song


----------



## Sstew (Jun 16, 2009)

3.5/5 not a fan of Coldplay




Speed Metal at it's best.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 16, 2009)

4/5 i love metal and that song rocks


----------



## Domination (Jun 16, 2009)

3.9/5 METAL!

*Rise Against - Heaven Knows*





 Rise Against


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 16, 2009)

Rise Against = Win 5/5

*Creed - My Sacrifice*


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 16, 2009)

4/5


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jun 16, 2009)

2/5 Linkin Park comes off as really formulaic and boring to me.


----------



## Domination (Jun 16, 2009)

4.6/5 I've alwys appreciated Creed's talents, and that just made me want more
3.2/5, just makes me think its a superhero song lol

*Rise Against - Hero of War* Not hardcore fare and all, but its one of my favourite RA songs because I hear lots of emotions from Tim and the lyrics are really meanigful.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 16, 2009)

4.5/5


----------



## Domination (Jun 16, 2009)

4/5

*ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man*


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 16, 2009)

3/5. Its ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Bullets for my Valentine - Tears dont Fall*


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

4.7/5 My fave BfMV song

*Three Days Grace - Animal I Have Become*


----------



## junker_man32 (Jun 17, 2009)

hip hop in general (0/5)


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

junker_man32 said:
			
		

> hip hop in general (0/5)



Erm.... you are supposed to rate the song from the post before, then post your own song for the next poster to rate. Btw its called Alternative Rock


----------



## kjean (Jun 17, 2009)

4.3/5 - good

*Alter Bridge - Ties That Bind* - my favy band


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

4.6/5.... damn copyright things on youtube.... had to listen to a live version. Sounded pretty awesome

*Bon Jovi - Wanted Dead or Alive*


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2009)

4.5/5 Best Bon Jovi song _I've_ heard.
Santana & Takanaka - Europa (live 1981)


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

4.3/5 Sanatana 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Coldplay - Violet Hill*


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 17, 2009)

4/5 I have always had a soft place for Coldplay

Opeth - Serenity Painted Death (badass song, including at 2:09 and the chourus)


----------



## Defiance (Jun 17, 2009)

3/5..  Had some good acoustic parts, but meh...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Btw, I would post some more Dream Theater, but most of their good songs (Octavarium) are too long.


----------



## Jaems (Jun 17, 2009)

0/5 Radio rock. Sounds about as inspired as Nickelback.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 18, 2009)

5/5

*Godsmack - I stand alone*


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2009)

3.7/5

*Daughtry - What I Want (Ft. Slash)*


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 18, 2009)

Ughhh, I hate Daughtry.

1/5


Diabolical Masquerade - All Aboard The Perdition Hearze!


If you don't want to listen to the whole thing go to 3:44 and listen to the rest. Best part of the song.


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2009)

As always, I don't like Black/Death Metal. But I liek the background guitars
3.3/5

*Black Label Society - Counterfeit God*


----------



## Defiance (Jun 18, 2009)

2/5, really boring to listen too..  Ok guitar solo.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 18, 2009)

4/5 good


----------



## Defiance (Jun 18, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> 3/5 good



How could you have listened and rate it 3 minutes after I post it when it's a 5 minute long song?


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 18, 2009)

i listened to a bit and then rateed it


----------



## Defiance (Jun 18, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> i listened to a bit and then rateed it



Yeah, but it's the last minute and a half that's the best part.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eh..  Whatever.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 18, 2009)

now ive heard the whole thing and i wanna change to 4/5


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 18, 2009)

Reminds me too much of Ozzy which I am not too much of a fan of.

3/5

Keep Of Kalessin - Vengeance Rising


----------



## Minox (Jun 18, 2009)

2/5


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 18, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> 2/5



The beginning was nice, but then it started to get to radio-friendly sounding.

2.5/5

The Cure - A Forest


----------



## Minox (Jun 18, 2009)

3/5 - nice.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 18, 2009)

^How did you do that?

==SKIP ME==


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice one 4/5.

*Saliva - Always*


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 19, 2009)

4/5

*The Beatles - Revolution*


----------



## Awdofgum (Jun 19, 2009)

Classic. 5/5


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2009)

3/5


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 19, 2009)

3.5/5 Not my favourite Ramones song by any means but far from their worst.

It seems I lack HTML in section or I would link it properly (youtube restricts by region):
Bloodhound Gang - Kiss Me Where It Smells Funny
http://it.truveo.com/Bloodhound-Gang-Kiss-...y/id/1861047714

@Vidboy10 press quote on the reply.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 19, 2009)

3/5....That image is disturbing in so many ways...
4/5, i like it alot.

*NIN - The Good Soilder*


----------



## dawn.wan (Jun 19, 2009)

3.25/5
its an okay NIN tune


Now lets hit up some old school reggae



if video above does not work they this link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2Bk4SENJgI

shameless plug to check out my jungle dnb sets on imeem @ http://www.imeem.com/dawnwan


----------



## Bartulio (Jun 19, 2009)

0/5 not good


----------



## xoinx (Jun 19, 2009)

Not my kind of genre, but it wasn't too bad... i like the intro though. 3.8/5


I really like this song and the anime in the background just made it better


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

2.5/5.... Yeah I don't like Pop/Techno/Disco or whatever genre that was. But the anime just made it better

*Black Label Society - Blood is Thicker Than Water* Softcore....Metal.... I think.


----------



## Aluen080694 (Jun 19, 2009)

3/5


----------



## Stufreddy (Jun 19, 2009)

The previous poster did not post a song so I`ll have to rate the video before that.

Black Label Society - Blood is Thicker then Water 
3/5

It sounds like just another generic BLS ballad + wanking.

Agalloch -Not Unlike the Waves


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hmmmm... I like it! 3/5

*Killswitch Engage - Starting Over*


Im posting this song again because its so freaking epic....


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 19, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Hmmmm... I like it! 3/5
> 
> *Killswitch Engage - Starting Over*
> 
> ...


Uggh, I hate KillSwitch so much. And they fucking suck live. However, the guitar is nice in this song.
3/5

Opeth - Deliverance Outro (The legendary outro, every Opeth fan knows this outro)


----------



## Stufreddy (Jun 19, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright I know I just posted but I have to be the one to rate this song before someone 1/5 since its not their style.

4/5 Its almost there but not quite as good as other opeth songs that have set my standards for the band.

Earth Day- Devin Townsend


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

OK.... its not my style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But..... the background music is kinda cool... 3.2/5

*Lynyrd Skynyrd - Red White and Blue*


----------



## kjean (Jun 19, 2009)

1/5 Boring. No offense. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*System Of A Down - Chic N' Stu*


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

Pizza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 5/5

*Rise Against - Blood Red, White and Blue*


----------



## kristymb (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice 4/5 

*Seether ~ Like Suicide*


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

4.8/5 AWESOME!

*Theory of a Deadman - Wait for Me* Not exactly hardcore stuff, but like this band pretty much


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 19, 2009)

3/5


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

4.6/5 My fave BfMV song!

*Plain White T's - 1234* Mushy.... acoustic rock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1 thing , 2 do , 3 words , 4 you.....


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 19, 2009)

3/5.

*Crossfade - Someday*


----------



## kristymb (Jun 19, 2009)

5/5 Awsome

*Three Days Grace I Hate Everything About You*


----------



## Stufreddy (Jun 19, 2009)

4/5 for nostalgia. One X is a horrible album though. 

Symphony X- Set the World on Fire (The Lie of Lies)


----------



## Minox (Jun 19, 2009)

4/5 - really good


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 19, 2009)

3/5

* Symphony X - The Serpents Kiss *


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 19, 2009)

4/5



and a cookie to the one who can tell me what the proper title of this is called


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

5/5

*Lordi - Devil is a Loser* Sounds and looks scary, almost..... satanic. *shudders* But it sounds very metal.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 20, 2009)

4/5 thats really kick ass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Nine Inch Nails - We're In This Together Now*

Rate this song under 5/5 you have absolutely no life...


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

4/5

*Lordi- Hard Rock Hallejuah* Wow, they are really freaking me out with their get up and style. Scary.


Edit: How do you guys do that player bar? Vidboy?


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 20, 2009)

can people report the same song again?
I posted that one already

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=2048839


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, but they have to be 4 pages apart.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Yes, but they have to be 4 pages apart.
> 
> QUOTE(Vidboy10 @ Jun 15 2009, 11:39 AM) We can reuse the song but it has to be 3 pages apart.








Oh but I never saw that, want me to change a song?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 20, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell? i typed a 3 instead of 4? sorry that was a typo

Nah its okay.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 20, 2009)

Lordi- Hard Rock Hallejuah = 0/5




Graham Coxon - Freakin' Out


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

4.6/5 Awesome song. With some English accent

*Bon Jovi - Hallelujah* Cover of Leonard Cohen, whoever that is. He is awesome to make this song.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 20, 2009)

^awesome song and vid. 5/5
4/5 Its....Okay but not the best..

U2 - Discotheque


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 20, 2009)

2/5 - Never been a fan of U2 and this does not change things, I have heard far worse though.

Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child (Slight Return)


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

4.8/5 Its Jimmi Hendrix! The guitar is a killer.

*Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin- Babe I'm Gonna Leave You*


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 20, 2009)

2/5.

*10 Years - Through The Iris*


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

2.4/5 Dunno why, sounds plain to me.

*Led Zeppelin - Stariway to Heaven* Classic


----------



## kjean (Jun 20, 2009)

1/5 Don't know LZ. Don't want to know. Don't shoot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Disturbed - Prayer* - Oooh, I can't believe my ears but I think he's kinda suck at live. Heh.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

3.2/5.... I don't like most of Disturbed's library and this is certainly not one of them I love, but still alright. 

*Rise Against - Re-Education (Through Labor)*


----------



## kjean (Jun 20, 2009)

4/5 Nice. Call me unfairjean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Taproot - Wherever I Stand*

Oh shit, now I hate youtube.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

2.49999999/5 Still ok, but its from Unfairjean! I'll be unfair.domination, oh wait thats called discrimination.

*Metallica - The Day That Never Comes*


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 20, 2009)

3/5 not my style



sorry but i'm in a nostalgic mood today


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

4/5 You really like SF don't you? Still good.

*Bon Jovi - I'll Be There For You* Richie singing instead! OMG..... Still not bad..... Actually I think its more awesome than Jon's original, shockingly.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 20, 2009)

4/5

i guess with the sfiv sequel all but confirmed i couldnt help myself


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

3.5/5 The Live version was fcking loud though so I listened to the MV. Don't like female vocals, but this sounds good.

*Jon Bon Jovi - Cold Hard Heart*


----------



## kjean (Jun 20, 2009)

4.1/5 - Not bad.

*Avenged Sevenfold - Beast and the Harlot*

Damn. He sings lil different in this live version and I don't like it.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

4.2/5.... Pretty good, but I don't like them, don't like their music style much.

*Bon Jovi - Nothing* Wtf, I felt that this song is better than some of their other songs and it wasn't included it their records.


----------



## Blythe31 (Jun 20, 2009)

2/5 for a7x. I can't stand their music, but there's no doubt that they're talented musicians.

hm.. i doubt there are too many people into deatchore here, but here's mine anyways.



Edit: posted a few seconds later than i.Domination

4/5 for bon jovi.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

2.6/5 well I heard it before, and I don't feel like listening anywhere past the 1:30 mark cos I'm totally out of Death core and death metal. But the drum beats are strong and the guitar sounds cool.

*Aerosmith - Dream On*Dunno why there were so many haters' comments in the video. They must have never heard Danny Gokey's version


----------



## kjean (Jun 20, 2009)

4.7/5 - Ooh-hoo.

*Dishwalla - Above the Wreckage*


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

3/5

*FM Static - Boy Meets Girl (And Vice Versa)* Not a heavy rock or w/e song. But just felt like listening to something catchy.


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2009)

The Unforgiven - 3.7/5. I like it more than the other 2 unforgivens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Song above, 2/5. Totally not my style. But the beats in the background somehow give me a tribal feel

*Aerosmith - Fly Away From Here*


----------



## sylux92 (Jun 23, 2009)

^Aerosmith: 4/5, like Aerosmith, just not that song.


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2009)

*SKIP ME*

Sylux..... You need to rate the song from the post before


----------



## Stufreddy (Jun 23, 2009)

2/5



And hey this isn't a rate Domination's song then he rates yours topic. Spread your posts out a bit so people can rate other people's music.


----------



## Defiance (Jun 23, 2009)

1.5/5 Completely bland with no variety or good rhythms.



My favorite Metallica song.


----------



## Stufreddy (Jun 23, 2009)

That's the point or else it wouldn't be stoner doom metal.


----------



## R1C3 N1NJA (Jun 23, 2009)

0/5 he didnt post a song O.o 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 R.I.P 
even if you dont like rap you should still feel the lyrics(:


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 23, 2009)

3/5 I really like the lyrics

*Saul Williams - Sunday Bloody Sunday*


----------



## Prophet (Jun 23, 2009)

3.5/5 Saul is a poetic genuis. His cover of this song is cool but, his own material is leaps and bounds better.

*Last Poets - Niggaz Are Scared Of Revolution*


----------



## Vitamilk (Jun 23, 2009)

@ Aerosmith 3.5/5 - not a bad song to hear when you are stuck at somewhere boring

@photostory - cant get it to load, some kind of restirction due to the place i'm at >.<

this should lighten the mood abit


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2009)

3/5.... I fcking hate rap, but wtf, I admire the lyrics.

*Jimi Hendrix - All Along the Watchtower*


----------



## Defiance (Jun 23, 2009)

Can someone please rate my song?  >.>


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 24, 2009)

2/5 Not really a fan of Hendrix or his Project.


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 24, 2009)

2/5 it was ok. I am not a fan of listening to VG music though.


Cap Gun Roulette - Hope Lies In Ruins


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

4.3/5 I really like the background music. Of course I don't like Death vocals, but the softer part was alright. And wasn't that your band?

*Rise Against - Give it All*


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 24, 2009)

^Epic Win 5/5

*U2 - City Of Blinding Lights* This allways reminds me of hong kong =]


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 24, 2009)

2.6/5 I like U2 but I wasn't really feeling that song :\

@ Domination: Yes that was my band lol. Thats not me on drums though, I am a lot better then the old drummer XD.

Opeth - Porcelain Heart


----------



## Domination (Jun 25, 2009)

3.5/5

*Led Zeppelin & Aerosmith (Steven & Joe) - Bring it on Home* Cool. Jimmy Page with Joe Perry!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 25, 2009)

5/5 Epic Collaboration. 

*Cap Gun Roulette - Neverend*


Note: NeSchn hates this band.


----------



## Domination (Jun 25, 2009)

4.5/5..... The only Death Metal that I actually find better to listen to. Dunno, why. It can be a compliment, it can also be an insult. Depends.

*Jimi Hendrix* Recently started to listen to classic rock, and this has sick guitars. No wonder Jimi is so famous.


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 25, 2009)

4.5/5 go hendrix!!

The Faceless - Leica


----------



## R1C3 N1NJA (Jun 25, 2009)

2.5 out of 5 O.o its scary! lol



Gootaa love that tupac(:


----------



## Domination (Jun 25, 2009)

3/5. Good, until the rap part.

*Jon Bon Jovi & Pavarotti - Let it Rain* OMG. I love Jon. But Pavarotti is awesome too!


----------



## Stufreddy (Jun 26, 2009)

3.5/5  I'm not really a big Bon Jovi fan but the other guy was really good.

Infected Mushroom - Vicious Delicious


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 26, 2009)

4/5... pretty cool, what would you call that? trance techno?

Neuraxis - The All and the Nothing


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

3/5. Good talent on instruments. Just dun like the vocals as always.

*Rick Arstley - Never going to give you up* A.K.A. RickRoll'd


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 26, 2009)

Pendulum - Slam


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 27, 2009)

Lmfao 5/5

*Michael Jackson-You Rock My World*


----------



## Domination (Jul 2, 2009)

3/5. I didn't like most of MJ's songs. Though I liked his voice. Maybe its just the musical genre and style.

*Michael jackson - Beat It* One of his songs I like.


----------



## overslept (Jul 2, 2009)

5/5 R.I.P. MJ!!! 




Er... I don't know how to post YouTube vids, so uh... here's the link? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3C7DECI0jU


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 2, 2009)

5/5 Classic song!


Death - Zombie Ritual


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 3, 2009)

5/5 FUCK I FUCKING LOVE ZOMBIE RITUAL ITS THE BEST BLOODY FUCKING SONG ON SCREAM BLOODY GORE


and now an ambient masterpiece by one of the black metal gods
Burzum - Die Liebe Nerpus


----------



## Crass (Jul 3, 2009)

Das ist pewpinseichsta!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 3, 2009)

1/5 - Ambient music = one step away from ballads in my opinion. It could have been worse mind (I once got stuck in a lift that probably took lessons from half life while it did a daily reset with generic boyband #54 marathon.... bad times).

Sticking with such genres:
Venom - To hell and back.



Also for anyone else stuck the wrong side of an IP geolocation deal Arwing789 posted Oasis - Champagne Supernova.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 3, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> 1/5 - Ambient music = one step away from ballads in my opinion. It could have been worse mind (I once got stuck in a lift that probably took lessons from half life while it did a daily reset with generic boyband #54 marathon.... bad times).
> 
> Sticking with such genres:
> Venom - To hell and back.
> ...


Burzum is amazing. I own every single Burzum album (and Death album, like actually own the CD's) and Hlidskjalf is one of my favorites.

4/5 for Venom, creators of Black Metal. More like Hardcore punk.

And while we are in the Black Metal phase:

Mayhem - Life Eternal


First Mayhem song I heard, and the best one too.


----------



## Domination (Jul 3, 2009)

2/5. More death metal. More of what I don't like. Sorry.

*Iron Maiden - Aces High*


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 3, 2009)

I will find it remarkably hard to fault Iron Maiden although Carmaggeddon 2 might have spoiled them for me (you thought Fallout 3 got repetitive, you have seen nothing yet).
4/5

No video that I know of so a fan made one, this is last song anyhow so that should not matter (video might not do it for weaker of stomach).
GWAR- Vlad the Impaler.


----------



## Domination (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh? Is that so? I'm infatuated with maiden's music ATM.

Anyways 3/5
Pretty ok song. But the video just..... too cruel. 

Fuel - Halos of the Sun


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 3, 2009)

3/5 I don't like new Fuel. I can't stand the new singers voice, the music was pretty good though.

Now for some more Satanic Black Metal.

Mayhem - Buried By Time And Dust


My other favorite Mayhem song.


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2009)

2/5.... Dunno why although tempers like to post death metal, death core etc. etc. all the time, I still can't get into it.

And now.... for satanic....
*Iron Maiden - The Number of the Beast*


Though I remember somewhere, they say the number is supposed to be "616" instead.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 4, 2009)

A good classic metal song.
4/5

More BLACK METAL!!! Melodic/Cosmic Black Metal this time though. Not Satanic.

Covenant (now known as The Kovenant) - Bringer Of The Sixth Sun


The whole song is amazing, the best part is definitely at the end at like the 6 minute mark until the end, such an amazing melodic part. Gives me goosebumps everytime.


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2009)

3.7/5.... Sounds like a cool dracula/vampirey song.

*Secondhand Serenade - Vulnerable* Acoustic rock, one of the genres that aren't much appreciated.


----------



## Green0scar (Jul 4, 2009)

3/5
Not bad, I kinda like it

Still don't get it...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odxvslDTS-I


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2009)

Green0scar said:
			
		

> 3/5
> Not bad, I kinda like it
> 
> index.php?act=findpost&pid=0
> ...



4/5.... didn't like MCR.... but this song was pretty good.

*KISS - Rock & Roll All Nite* Rock and Roll all night and party everyday!


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 4, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> *KISS - Rock & Roll All Nite* Rock and Roll all night and party everyday!


5/5, because KISS is just awesome.

Hadouken! - Crank it up


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 4, 2009)

4/5 I actually kinda liked it. I had a nice beat.

For all of you Deathcore lovers out there. This is like the only Deathcore band that I like because of the chiptunes and synth's  in it.


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2009)

1.5/5... I officially hate all music genres with death in its name now.

*Michael Jackson - Thriller* R.I.P. MJ


Sing along!


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 4, 2009)

5/5 Thriller is one of the best MJ songs. I don't even need to listen to it.

And this song is Death Metal, I bet cha you won't hate it. Well not the beginning at least.

In Flames - Moonshield


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jul 4, 2009)

Inflames are actually melodeath you know.

EDIT: 4/5 cause its one of their older better songs.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 4, 2009)

2/5 gah dani filth can go be a sellout somewhere else...


Bal-Sagoth - Shackled to the Trilithon of Kututlu (in the same vein as The Kovenant)


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> And this song is Death Metal, I bet cha you won't hate it. Well not the beginning at least.


True. I liked the beginning and s=all the other softer parts.

cthulu, 3/5. Still don't like death metal. But I still find the beginning good.

*Van Halen - Hot for Teacher* I don't like Van Halen's most parts. EVH has a pretty mean guitar though.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 4, 2009)

4/5 Thats like the only Van Halen song I like.

Now, I am going to completely slow it down, and play one of Opeth's slow songs off of Blackwater Park.


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2009)

LOL guess what? Its completely listenable! 4/5

*Nirvana - About a Girl* Awwww, I just love Kurt. Wish he was still alive. But Dave is good with Foo too. How of Nirvana rocks.


----------



## sparky28000 (Jul 4, 2009)

4/5 Nirvana owns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







This is the result if you're borred

*The village people - YMCA*


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2009)

5/5... old songs rock.

*Survivor - Eye of the Tiger*


----------



## sparky28000 (Jul 4, 2009)

5/5 just realy like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*ELO - Mr. Blue Sky*


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2009)

4/5

*Richie Sambora - Undiscovered Soul* Not as good as Bon Jovi IMO, but his vocals are definitely as good or better than Jon.


----------



## Theraima (Jul 4, 2009)

Not very good, 2/5

Metallica - Cyanide


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jul 4, 2009)

3.7/5


*SR-71 - My World*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 4, 2009)

Theraima said:
			
		

> Not very good, 2/5
> 
> Metallica - Cyanide



Not rating, just correcting the video link.


----------



## Theraima (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jul 4, 2009)

Well me for the Metallica again...
3.7/5


*SR-71 - My World*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 4, 2009)

SR-71: 3/5, not really my genre



Nice music video too!


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2009)

3.8/5
Edit: NIN, 2.5/5. I always found most of NIN material meh.

*Remy Zero* Heard this on Smallville. Didn't like the show, but thought this song wasn't that bad


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jul 4, 2009)

3.5/5. Not bad.

*Papa Roach - Last Resort*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 4, 2009)

Papa Roach: 2.5/5, I never got what the big deal with them is.



Coheed is amazing.


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2009)

*5/5*!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... never knew coheed. Thanks for posting.

Creed - With Arms Wide Open


----------



## Defiance (Jul 4, 2009)

3/5 Not that bad, but kinda boring-ish..


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

*3/5*

*Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man*


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 5, 2009)

3/5, easy song to play, I learned it in a day

Eric Johnson - Enzo Shuffle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLhub6eueX4

One of my favourite songs, gotta love the fuzz


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> 3/5, easy song to play, I learned it in a day
> 
> Eric Johnson - Enzo Shuffle
> 
> ...



Fix'd

I'll rate later

Edit: 3.7/5

*Iron Maiden - Hallowed Be Thy Name*


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jul 5, 2009)

2.5/5 But that's cause it's not my kind of music.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 5, 2009)

I apply the same standards to techno/dance that I do to death metal; it has to be very good for me to like it.
This was not good.
2/5- my ears will forgive me unlike most examples of the genre but nothing to write home about.

Metalucifer- Heavy Metal Drill.


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

3.5/5

*KISS - God of Thunder*


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jul 5, 2009)

3/5. Not bad.

*Seconhand Serenade - Maybe*


----------



## Domination (Jul 6, 2009)

4.2/5.... I like Acoustic rock, some. And Secondhand Serenade is one of the "some" bands.

*Bob Dylan - Hurricane*


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 6, 2009)

5/5 Dude, You are the man. I heard that song once on the radio and never knew the song name, I just knew it was Bob Dylan. The violin in it makes me get goosebumps all the time. Such a great song!

Covenant - Dragonheart


----------



## slazor (Jul 6, 2009)

4/5!

Like that kind of music and the band too so...

*Timeless Miracle - Curse of the Werewolf*


----------



## Domination (Jul 6, 2009)

4/5.... reminds me of metallica. This kind of heavy metal/trash metal, I like.

*Black Sabbath - Back to Eden* One of otehrs' vocals I actually like. Most of Sabbath's songs that I like are mostly Ozzy.


edit: I tot it was Dio. LOL, guess I still don't like Dio after all.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 6, 2009)

4/5 Not bad, I think I like it because Ozzy is not in it. God, I hate the shit out of Ozzy's voice, its so annoying.

Opeth - The Grand Conjuration (Video Edit, full version is 10 minutes long)


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

2/5... cos its Death Metal duh

*Foreigner - Feels Like the First Time*


----------



## tal32123 (Jul 7, 2009)

3/5


----------



## Domination (Jul 8, 2009)

2.5/5

*Def Leppard - Pour Some Sugar On Me*


----------



## tal32123 (Jul 8, 2009)

3/5

listen to the lyrics


----------



## Domination (Jul 8, 2009)

2/5... not that its bad, just that I hate rap as much as death metal
*
Aerosmith - Crazy*


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 8, 2009)

3/5 its ok, I don't mind Aerosmith, though I couldn't hear a whole album by them without wanting to change the CD.

Lynyrd Skynyrd - That Smell


----------



## Domination (Jul 8, 2009)

5/5... I fcking love Lynyrd Skynyrd

*Led Zeppelin - Rock N' Roll*


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 8, 2009)

5/5 a classic.

The Libertines - Can't Stand Me Now


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2009)

4/5 - great indie band, but not my favourite song from them.

Elliott Smith - Independence Day


----------



## Cermage (Jul 8, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> 5/5 a classic.
> 
> The Libertines - Can't Stand Me Now



guess i'll join in

4/5 vocals dont cut it for me mainly. i do like everything else though.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 8, 2009)

5/5 - Never heard the band before but I dig it. Great beat, great melody.


----------



## Domination (Jul 8, 2009)

3/5

*ZZ Top - La Grange* I find their beards really cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Edit:

Do it like this


```
[youtube]HP3Oxg6M4KU[/youtube]
```



I'll rate it later. *3/5*


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 8, 2009)

Which one am I supposed to rate? Lol

3/5 for both I guess


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 8, 2009)

4/5.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 8, 2009)

ummm GSCameron, I can't see your song.... so...

?/5
Neuraxis - Link


my favourite technical death metal band


----------



## Domination (Jul 9, 2009)

2/5.... sorry, i still can't seem to get into death metal

*Aerosmith - Girls of Summer* The gals are hawt.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 13, 2009)

1/5 Too poppy for my taste's.

*Depeche Mode - Enjoy The Silence* Reminds me of V for Vendetta 

Oh yeah Domination, This is remixed by LP


----------



## Domination (Jul 13, 2009)

3.7/5.... nice

*The Beatles - Love Me Do* LOL, the ifrst Beatles song I liked when I tried to listen to them. And I'm hooked to this song.


----------



## Defiance (Jul 13, 2009)

1/5  That... was... _terrible_.


----------



## Digeman (Jul 13, 2009)

4/5

Never really get bored of nothing else matters really.



I didn't like this song at all first. But after listening 2-3 times i started to connect to it alot and now it's been my favorite song for the past 5-6 years.
Hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 14, 2009)

1/5 I can't stand SOAD....

Metal Church - Date With Poverty


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jul 14, 2009)

5/5 I loved that song but couldn't remember what it was until seeing it here!  Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think we all know this annoying magnificent song.  I certaintly hate love it.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 14, 2009)

2/5 ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGRH 



Don't fuck yourself over and forget to play in HQ


----------



## kalmis (Jul 14, 2009)

3/5

Not my cup of tea but OK enough


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 14, 2009)

2.5/5

too much talking (well yelling) and not enough actual music, and in general not pleasing to my ears


----------



## Domination (Jul 14, 2009)

3/5

*Thousand Foot Krutch - Hit The Floor Hit The Floor *


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 14, 2009)

2/5 vocals suck =\

Dimmu Borgir - Progenies of the Great Apocalypse


anybody that calls them a sellout is a douche.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jul 14, 2009)

Eh... 2.5/5

Oh, and they're a sellout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This guy is revolutionary in my culture


----------



## jaxxster (Jul 14, 2009)

3/5 - Nice song to listen to when you feel chilled or when its raining. Not the type of voice which you wouldnt expect from him.

I love this band, so amazing live!

The Sound Of Animals Fighting - Act 1: Chasing Suns


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jul 15, 2009)

4/5.  Whole song is just great, but not that great, you know what I mean?

Possibly the best band ever, definitly mine.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 15, 2009)

2/5 always found RHCP bland...

Nile - Divine Intent


technical death metal, best listened to through headphones or all the technicallity will just seem like noise through speakers


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 15, 2009)

Epic 5/5

*Nine Inch Nails - March Of The Pigs*


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 15, 2009)

Classic NIN song 5/5

I have been listening to a lot of Cryptopsy lately, possibly my favorite song by them.

Cryptopsy - Phobophile


----------



## kalmis (Jul 15, 2009)

5/5 Cant go wrong with some technical DM


----------



## Domination (Jul 15, 2009)

3.9/5

*Eric Clapton - Tears in Heaven* One of the few songs I like from Clapton so far.... the first song of his that I like. At least I like it more than the Choir Boys version.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jul 15, 2009)

2.5/5 Never found Eric Clapton to be one of my favorites.

I love this remix of this Micheal Jackson song!  Although the original is great, too.


WTF?!  You can't view it here.  Watch it on YouTube.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 16, 2009)

1/5 EEWWW FALLOUTBOY

lulz

Jaco Pastorius and The Weather Report - A Portrait of Tracy


a little fretless bass jazz for y'all, theres a good chance most of you are gonna find it boring though


----------



## Oath (Jul 16, 2009)

2.5/5

Classic.
Red Hot Chili Peppers- Scar Tissue


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jul 16, 2009)

5/5 OMG RED HOT CHILI PEPPERS RHCP OMG!!!!!
BTW I can do Scar Tissue on my guitar not including solo.  I'm still working on it.
Same goes for Suck My Kiss and many other Red Hot Chili Peppers songs.


I wonder what the girls above are watching that makes them look so susprised...

WTF?! Can't watch it here.  Watch it on YouTube.


----------



## kalmis (Jul 16, 2009)

1/5 Horrible emo crap


----------



## Domination (Jul 16, 2009)

4/5
*
Bon Jovi - In These Arms*


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 16, 2009)

5/5



@Mitchell: Sorry dude but your taste in music sucks...


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 16, 2009)

Video doesn't show.

Dinosaur Pile-Up - Traynor


----------



## Domination (Jul 16, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> 5/5
> 
> 
> 
> @Mitchell: Sorry dude but your taste in music sucks...



You probably missed a letter or two.... its a malformed ID.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 16, 2009)

Fixed now


----------



## Domination (Jul 16, 2009)

LOL that one, saw it on EOF. Normally I won't like that music, but its catchy and epic. 3.8/5
Traynor, 4/5

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn! OST - Tsuna Awakens* My favourite OST track in my favourite anime and manga of all time.


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 16, 2009)

4.5/5 Love the classical influence with the violin... Beautiful melody as well. 

*dredg | Bug Eyes (live on Kimmel)*


----------



## Domination (Jul 16, 2009)

4.2/5 I find it really awesome. And was that the zither?

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn! OST - Addicted To Mist (Mukuro Rokudo)* I don't find it as awesome as Tsuna Awakens though.... maybe cos its more creepy


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 16, 2009)

0/5 Link is brokenz.

*Nine Inch Nails - Starfuckers.Inc*


----------



## Domination (Jul 16, 2009)

fixed.

And I can't view your song due to copyright, sadly....

edit: still no.... Guess we have to wait for someone else to come along.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hclkb76IvY
Try this.


----------



## Domination (Jul 16, 2009)

2.5/5.... listened to it elsewhere. Found it not bad. But not my tastes

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn! OST - Drifting Clouds Of Solitude (Hibari Kyoya)* LOL at ending


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 16, 2009)

4.2/5 that was actually really good, and wtf at the ending

Megadeth - Holy Wars... The Punishment Due


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 16, 2009)

Megadeth passed me by for whatever reason and for me at least they have now been eclipsed by others.

4/5- still more than enough to headbang to and unfortunately usually one of the better songs of the evening whenever I attend what passes for rock/metal nights in clubs around here.

Korpiklaani- Kultanainen


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jul 16, 2009)

4.5/5

It's a nice, peaceful song.  I listen to it when walking on the beach, etc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






@Whoever said my taste in music sucks (AKA VidBoy10) 
I love it, I don't care if you don't


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 16, 2009)

4.5/5 Okay, I will admit. The Gorillaz are awesome.

Jane's Addiction - True Nature


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jul 17, 2009)

4.5/5

An old classic.


Anyone who hasn't heard of or hates Queen does not have the privelige to listen to rock.


----------



## Defiance (Jul 17, 2009)

3.5/5  Meh, it's alright.  But I prefer more of a deep, sophisticated kind of music (usually modern).


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 17, 2009)

5/5 prog rock FTW

Destruction - Mad Butcher


80's thrash wins.


----------



## kalmis (Jul 17, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> 80's thrash wins.



It sure does
4/5
I've always preferred Sodom over them.


----------



## Domination (Jul 17, 2009)

ugggh...2/5.... don't mind me, you know i hate this kind of music

*Mötley Crüe - Home Swee Home*


Sorry I can't post the original studio version.... my country has copyright restrictions.


----------



## kalmis (Jul 17, 2009)

Tjaah. Good band but I am not too fond of ballads, so 2/5


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

4/5

*Def Leppard - Billy's Got A Gun*


----------



## Minox (Jul 18, 2009)

1/5 - meh

*Dope - Fuck The World*


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

1/5 too violent to be meh. But I hate music like this

*Iron Maiden - The Reincarnation of Benjamin Breeg* UP THE IRONS!


----------



## papyrus (Jul 18, 2009)

3/5 good song, slow metal is okay for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Doors - Light my Fire


P.S.
Youtube code seems broke.

EDIT :fixed


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

papyrus said:
			
		

> 3/5 good song, slow metal is okay for me.



3/5

*3 Doors Down - Let Me Be Myself*


----------



## kalmis (Jul 19, 2009)

0/5 that was horrible i am afraid

Here is a tad long song that's even been cut couple of minutes. Burzum for faen \m/



fake edit. 100!


----------



## Domination (Jul 19, 2009)

0.5/5... the vocals were ok, but I felt the annoying background music was overriding the vocals.

*Van Halen - I'll Wait* TBH, I odn't really like VH, but this is one of the songs I like


----------



## HisInfernalMajes (Jul 20, 2009)

3/5... I never really liked Van Halen

*Psychosocial - Slipknot*


----------



## Defiance (Jul 20, 2009)

4.5/5..  I've listened to it before, and was actually going to suggest it, but you took it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really like the the actual singing around 1:07..


----------



## Minox (Jul 20, 2009)

4/5

Powerman 5000 - Blast Off to Nowhere


----------



## Jakob95 (Jul 20, 2009)

That sucks.   2/5 

This game is over now nobody could rate my SONG BECAUSE I AM NOT PUTTING ANY SONGS HAHA.


----------



## Minox (Jul 20, 2009)

You're not even worth rating.

Powerman 5000 - When World's Collide


----------



## HisInfernalMajes (Jul 20, 2009)

4/5 - Powerman 5000 is awesome

*New Divide - Linkin' Park*


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 20, 2009)

2/5

Never really liked linkin park.


----------



## HisInfernalMajes (Jul 20, 2009)

2/5  not very good

Let's see how far we've come - Matchbox 20


Sorry that its live... the one i wanted to post wasn't emb enabled


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 20, 2009)

2/5 Meh, i only liked the drums.

*Vince Offer - Jam Wow*




			
				jakob95 said:
			
		

> This game is over now nobody could rate my SONG BECAUSE I AM NOT PUTTING ANY SONGS HAHA.


----------



## kalmis (Jul 20, 2009)

Not my kind of music but cool video, so
1/5

Here is some mid-tempo black metal with slap-bass


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 20, 2009)

2/5 i didnt hear any slap....

and now, a band I just discovered
Scarve - Boiling Calm


----------



## Theraima (Jul 20, 2009)

1/5 , I dont hate all kinds of death metal...


----------



## Domination (Jul 20, 2009)

4/5.... I like Metallica!

*Mötley Crüe - Keep Your Eye On the Money*


----------



## Minox (Jul 20, 2009)

2/5

*Powerman 5000 - Bombshell*


----------



## kalmis (Jul 21, 2009)

Didn't hear slap huh?

Powerman 5000 - Bombshell 
3/5 Tad simple for my taste

More Norwegian stuff:


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 21, 2009)

0/5 didn't like it one bit.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 21, 2009)

4/5 Not my favourite Joy Division but still a stunning track.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 21, 2009)

3/5, I didn't really like it for some reason


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 21, 2009)

5/5 love this song.  Buzzcocks that is, the other 3/5, I prefer the Chems stuff '97 and before.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 21, 2009)

5/5 One of my favourite tracks from any band.


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2009)

4/5... lol, sounds like those songs the sailors sing....

*Roy Orbison - Oh, Pretty Woman* I like this man more than Elvis Presley


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 21, 2009)

4/5, as strange as it sounds I really like Roy Orbison and I agree he's much better than Elvis "Burger King" Presley.


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2009)

4/5

*David Cook - Permanent* One of the best American Idol contestants. Most others I just don't like.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 21, 2009)

1/5 run away!!! LOL sorry, can't stand soft pop/rock/ballads

Death - Spirit Crusher


the chorus is fuggen amaaaaaaaaaazing


----------



## JohnnyCheeks (Jul 21, 2009)

3.5/5

Not my style, but it's tolerable.  At least it's not pop.

Let's get you guys exposed to some late 80s punk/noise rock.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 21, 2009)

2/5 - It was ok but a little boring.

Sonic Youth - Teenage Riot


----------



## Domination (Jul 22, 2009)

Edit:4/5... TBH, the song grew on me after a while, but was only pretty "not bad" at first

*The Beatles - Eleanor Rigby*


----------



## Minox (Jul 22, 2009)

2/5 - Better cover:

*Pain - Eleanor Rigby*


----------



## Domination (Jul 22, 2009)

3/5... meh don't like it, so many covers when compared to the originals sound so different. I think that this song might have been better if it was a whole new song all by itself. But I'll still say its a good cover.

*Led Zeppelin - Kashmir*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

2/5 - Nice riff but never been much of a fan of Zepplin.  (4/5 to the one Minox posted tho, pretty good cover)

Slayer - Seasons in the Abyss


----------



## HisInfernalMajes (Jul 23, 2009)

2/5 - I hate Slayer. Their music doesn't attract me.

The Nameless - Slipknot


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

1/5 - Slipknot are the Take That of metal.

Napalm Death - Suffer The Children


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 23, 2009)

5/5 FUCKENEH

and now for some THHHHRAAAAAAASHHHH.....
Lazarus AD - Thou Shall Not Fear


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

4/5 - Never heard of the band before but I'm gonna have to check em out now, that was pretty good.

Nuclear Assault - Search and Siezure


----------



## kalmis (Jul 23, 2009)

5/5 \m/


Let's continue on same genre


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

5/5 - Top track, gonna hunt some of their stuff down,

Anthrax - Caught in a Mosh


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

3.7/5 I don't like this kind of music (except for Metallica).... but they are still good 

I had enough of these metal stuff... 
*Jimi Hendrix - Fire*.... Kill it with Fire!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

4/5 - Not my fave Hendrix track but still damned good.

Cardiacs - Is This The Life? (Best band ever!)


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

4/5... pretty good band, never heard of them before, sadly.

*Aerosmith - Angel's Eye[* Aerosmith is one of my favourite bands ever. Probably because of Tyler and Perry.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 23, 2009)

3/5 nice song but metal isn't my thing. (At least I think its metal or hard rock, I'm not a fan.)

Jay-Z - D.O.A. (Death of Autotune) Preaching about the use of Autotune artists use on their music. It's good and right for some people but for others, just stop. Let it die.


----------



## Theraima (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh no, Rap music, *flees* 

I hate rap music... 0/5 (sorry, I seriously hate rap music...)


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

2.6/5.... I hate rap more than Death Metal.... but at least this is more merciful on the ears. Sad that there is no great background music for me to appreciate like in Death Metal though (the guitar riffs and etc.)....Edit: Was slow. But I heard "Sad But True" before. 3.9/5

*Aerosmith - Kiss Your Pass Goodbye* I love Tyler's falsetto. Thats what I like about Hard Rock anyways, emotions. Of course, Joe's guitar is great as always.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

2/5 - Metallica sucked after Justice For AllDamn you Dominaton! lol

1/5 - Never been a fan of Aerosmith, except for Walk This Way.

Portishead - Roads


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

4.3/5... Emotions is what I love

*Mötley Crüe - Smokin' in the Boys' Room* TD would probably hate this too. And incidentally, Walk This Way is one of my least favourite Aero songs.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

2/5 - One of the better MC songs but you're right, I don't like them!

Morcheeba - Blindfold


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

3/5.... yay for emotions. But i don't like female vocals (no sexism meant of course)

*Daughtry - You Don't Belong*Hey! The band of my favourite American Idol contestant! Bring on the American Idol haters!


----------



## mewcuss (Jul 23, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> 3/5.... yay for emotions. But i don't like female vocals (no sexism meant of course)
> 
> *Daughtry - You Don't Belong*Hey! The band of my favourite American Idol contestant! Bring on the American Idol haters!



Sounded like disturbed and incubus but no where near as good 2.5/5




Crazy united supporters always high on crack, thinking they're cool and great at everything.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 23, 2009)

3/5 And Im not exactly a rock fan so that's saying something.

Fort Minor - Remember the Name. You probably know the leader Mike Shinoda, he is the vocalist/guitarist for Linkin Park. Fort Minor is a side project for Linkin Park. The group consists of M. Shinoda, Takbir, DJ Cheapshots from Styles of Beyond, and Ryu (which is where I got my name from but I spelled it wrong


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

3.4/5... a rap song I actually bothered to listen to the end....

*Shinedown - 45* Some emo, grunge-y shit. But I like emo


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

3/5 - Not bad, would listen to it if it was on. Damn you again Domination! lol

2/5 - Passable for the type of music.

Happy Mondays - Lazyitis


----------



## Smuff (Jul 23, 2009)

Didn't like that I'm afraid - not much of a Linkin Park fan either......sorry.


NIN - Just been to the O2 last week for their "farewell" (?) tour - Simply amazing gig. God I love this guy lol


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

4/5 - NIN are great, favourite NIN album is Broken


----------



## mewcuss (Jul 23, 2009)

Iggy at his best. I preffer MC5 but still.......4/5



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jb6W-h5j3jM&feature=fvw


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 23, 2009)

6/5

*Janes Addiction - Jane Says*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

4/5 - Great track

Stone Roses - Fools Gold


----------



## mewcuss (Jul 23, 2009)

I got the test press of the Love Spreads US 12" sleeve. One of my favourite bands EVA! 

5.5/5




ps. I missed Spike Island cus I thought I'd see them again!!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

3/5

*Jonas Brothers - SOS* Hated it, just curious if there are any people who like this shit.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 23, 2009)

@Stone Roses 3/5. Never undertsood the appeal of the song.  They have some classics though.

@Jonas Gaybros 0/5 fucking awful, how dare you expose that shit here.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

5/5 - Fucking love The Charlatans!  I know what you mean about Fools Gold, but it's one of their most well known and poppy tracks.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 23, 2009)

4/5 Not as good as the Kinks one.  I met Mark E Smith and he was an arsehole.  So not dissapointed there.

Was a big Charlatans fan in the 90's


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

3.7/5 3.5/5

*Rise Against - Gethsemane*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

@Hadrian 5/5 - lol Top man, I posted Lazyitis about a page or 2 back!  I've heard Mark E Smith was a twat, love the music though.
@Domination - 2/5 - It's passable.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 23, 2009)

5/5 love that song.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

4/5 - Not heard that before, great track.


----------



## mewcuss (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice title and the song was a good dance floor anthem 3.9/5


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

5/5 - Absolute star of a track, although Add It Up is my fave.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 23, 2009)

5/5 I prefer the original album version though.


----------



## mewcuss (Jul 23, 2009)

Pretty sweet it almost makes me want to get out a bong and look up at the clouds!

4.1/5


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

5/5 - Great track, never heard that one before either. Too slow for Hadrians track! lol

3/5 - Not my favourite PWEI track but not bad.


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

4.5/5

*Boston - More Than A Feeling*


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 23, 2009)

5/5 great song.


----------



## mewcuss (Jul 23, 2009)

4.6/5  Great vid(not reflected with the score) and a nice feel good song. Hash Pipe was better as singles go but......

On the other side of the screen, it all looks so easy!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

4/5 - Not bad at all, pretty catchy.


----------



## Hardkaare (Jul 23, 2009)

0/5 The vid doesn't work for me sp i cant really rate

The ending is the best!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

2/5 - I like techno but that's pretty generic and doesn't really stand out.



edit : Changed songs! Thought I'd stick to the techno theme.


----------



## Minox (Jul 24, 2009)

0/5 - I detest techno


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 24, 2009)

3/5 - Started off alright but I got kinda bored of it halfway through.


----------



## Invalidrobot (Jul 24, 2009)

2/3 Wasn't really capturing much for me. 

*Mr. Bungle - Air Conditioned Nightmare*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 24, 2009)

3/5 - Mr Bungle are pretty average, didn't mind the OU8192 demos or whatever they were called but not been keen on anything else since really.


----------



## Green0scar (Jul 24, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> 3/5 - Mr Bungle are pretty average, didn't mind the OU8192 demos or whatever they were called but not been keen on anything else since really.


0/5 sorry that is just not for me


----------



## Green0scar (Jul 24, 2009)

Sorry for the double post...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 24, 2009)

2/5 - Pretty average really.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 24, 2009)

1.5/5.... meh.

Immortal - Where Dark and Light Don't Differ


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 24, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> 2/5 - Pretty average really.


2.8/5 not bad, I didn't like her voice much though.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 24, 2009)

4/5 - Not usually my kind of thing but it was better than most I've heard.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 24, 2009)

5/5 CLASSIC

Nylithia - Replicants


Nylithia is an unsigned local vancouver band that absolutely kicks ass.


----------



## Domination (Jul 24, 2009)

3.5/5... though I hate Death Metal, the song was pretty cool to listen to, except the vocals.

*Eric Clapton - Layla*


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 24, 2009)

2/5 not into Eric Claptout's rendition.



One of the best songs to listen to with massive headphones turned up loud.


----------



## Hardkaare (Jul 24, 2009)

4/5 - It started really great but then i kinda lost the interest 



DOH' i rated the wrong song because Hadrian posted before me


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 24, 2009)

1/5 needs guitar.


----------



## Domination (Jul 24, 2009)

4/5 

*NOFX - Leave It Alone* The only song from NOFX that I listen to


----------



## kalmis (Jul 24, 2009)

Not too bad, the chorus ruined it for me.
2/5

Swedish stoner.....


----------



## Domination (Jul 24, 2009)

2.6/5.... dunno why, feels kinda plain to me.... but by no means a bad song

*Bon Jovi - Love Me Back to Life*


----------



## Invalidrobot (Jul 24, 2009)

1/5 I think I'll pass on the Bon Jovi. 

*Zoe Keating - Escape Artist*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 24, 2009)

1/5 - Very well played, but lacked any real passion.


----------



## Invalidrobot (Jul 24, 2009)

1/5 Seriously? 

*Tom Waits - Smuggler's Waltz / Bronx Lullabye*


----------



## Domination (Jul 24, 2009)

2.3/5... dunno, felt pretty boring to me

TD, that Twsited Sister song is pretty nice!

*Guns N' Roses - Estranged* Actually, I don't like GNR half as much as I love Aerosmith...


----------



## mewcuss (Jul 24, 2009)

GNR - Estranged 3.8/5 good song ruined by it's length just like Rapper's Delight.

I couldn't choose which video to pick for this song cus both are funny as.

Bummed by a roadie:



LEGO crowd surfing:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 24, 2009)

5/5 - Love the track and Angus Young is amazing on stage.


----------



## mewcuss (Jul 24, 2009)

5/5 
Amazing lyrics and probably my favourite Sugar Hill song.

I was going to put a gabba techno song on because it's the weekend but thought better of it!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 24, 2009)

4/5 - Most of my mates hated the track but I thought it was great.  (That last track is Grandmaster Flash btw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Invalidrobot (Jul 24, 2009)

3/5 One of the better Tricky tracks I've heard.

*Low in the Sky - Cool Sanson*


----------



## mewcuss (Jul 24, 2009)

"That last track is Grandmaster Flash btw. wink.gif"
LOL! Yeah, I'd been smokin bubble! 

Low in the Sky - Cool Sanson  -  4.3/5 
I've never heard of Low in the Sky before and was really impressed with the track(maybe too short but!). It reminded me of a band (that I can't put my finger on!) so I've been listening to some more and was impressed with what I heard.




Another top video by BabelColour as well.


P.S. Invalidrobot your link isn't coming up. As the Trolley meister once told me "you only need the end section. Look for the bit that says v= and you want the code after the equals sign".


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 25, 2009)

3.5/5 hah, that was pretty funny! i heard the circus march song in there on kazoo too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Behemoth - Natural Born Philosopher


----------



## Domination (Jul 25, 2009)

3.1/5.... Pretty cool death vocals and great background music.... but i still hate death metal
*
Rise Against - Re-Education (Through Labor)* I love Rise Against.


----------



## Invalidrobot (Jul 25, 2009)

2.8/5 Rise Against are ok for what they are, but it's not something I would ever thrown in to listen to (song wasn't bad though). 

*Femi Kuti - Beng, Beng, Beng*


----------



## Domination (Jul 25, 2009)

2/5... Just don't like it...

btw... embbed your videos like this


```
[youtube]the code after "v=" [/youtube]
```

*Alice in Chains - Heaven Beside You*They are pretty good.... Unplugged.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 25, 2009)

3.4/5 not bad at all

Turisas - Battle Metal ('08 Rerecording)


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Jul 26, 2009)

4.5/5 Pretty good.

CODE


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 26, 2009)

thats not how to embed videos, you put [ youtube ] video number [/ youtube ] with no spaces of course.


----------



## Domination (Jul 26, 2009)

Ninjin said:
			
		

> 4.5/5 Pretty good.



2.7/5.... they are..... weird, really weird.... somehow.... and its dance music, I don't like dance music.
*
Pantera - Cowboy from Hell
*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 26, 2009)

5/5 - Love the track, got the album!


----------



## Domination (Jul 26, 2009)

4/5..... lolwut.

*Pantera - Domination* A song that actually shares the same name as me!


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 26, 2009)

4/5 Good old Pantera!

Ulver - Capitel I: I Troldskog Faren Vild



I fucking love this song so much.


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Jul 26, 2009)

3.5/5 - It's nice.

Fly To The Sky - ?? ???

ENG Lyrics


Spoiler



Even today my heart goes to you constantly
You're dangerous, but that doesn't stop me anymore.

All day I write down my thoughts and continue tomorrow with the sorrow that fills me up again.

*Even thought it hurts I laugh like this
It's the first time my eyes have been satisfied.
My heart is swollen with the tears I've kept inside,
but if it's for you, I'll be alright...

As I'm lonier, as more tears fall, I somehow I find a sudden strength to go on.
When I'm weary from the saddness, hurt by hate, I might just have to let you go...
I already know... that my wait is going to be longer tha my life...

*Repeat

If I can't see you anymore,
I won't see anything else clearly.
The path I walk is dark whether or not I open my eyes.

I want to hold you, I want to love you
until I'm assured that my feelings won't ever change.
I'm willing to lose all my wishes,
just to have one person.
I only want this wish to come true
when it's you, I'll be happy.


It's Korean, so...yeah. Love the song though.


----------



## Domination (Jul 26, 2009)

2/5.... sorry just hate Korean songs (no offence)

Since he posted Korean, heres Japanese....
*Detroit Metal City - SATSUGAI*


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Jul 26, 2009)

Sheesh, why is everyone posting rock or death metal w/e


----------



## Domination (Jul 26, 2009)

I like most Rock, Classsic Heavy Metal and some pop(very, very,......., ver little) But not most Death Metal, this one is an exception. 

But,, yeah a lot of people on gbatemp prefer metal.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 26, 2009)

3/5 - Not bad.


----------



## Veho (Jul 26, 2009)

"This video is not available in your country due to copyright restrictions."   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4/5   (I know the song   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Domination (Jul 26, 2009)

3.8/5.... may I ask, is that a foreign tongue?

*Iron Maiden - Run to the Hills*


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 26, 2009)

3/5 good song... but the rock band memories... ugh *shudders*

Cannibal Corpse - Unleashing the Bloodthirsty


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 26, 2009)

You know what this topic needs? AfroBeat!


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 26, 2009)

you didnt rate mah song


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 27, 2009)

Ooo err sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 3.3/5


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 27, 2009)

3.5/5 - Not bad at all.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 27, 2009)

not bad at all 3.5/5

Heaven and Hell - Bible Black


----------



## Domination (Jul 27, 2009)

4/5.... I don't like Sabbath with Dio, but oh well he really has good vocals, can't deny that. Plus its Sabbath in the background.

*Black Sabbath - Paranoid* Ozzy is the iron man!


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> 3.8/5.... may I ask, is that a foreign tongue?


Yup, Croatian. A (very) local dialect.


----------



## BumFace (Jul 27, 2009)

3.5/5 good song but it's slightly slow


----------



## Sterling (Jul 27, 2009)

3/5
Not a big fan of Iron Maiden, and it seemed kinda wierd to me


----------



## Invalidrobot (Jul 27, 2009)

2/5 Nice voice, but musically nothing to special. 

*Why? - Song of the Sad Assassin*


----------



## dudenator (Jul 28, 2009)

Don't like it 2/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgt_WDjbO0o


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 28, 2009)

1.5/5 meh.

Metal Church - Mirror of Lies


----------



## Smash Br0 (Jul 28, 2009)

1/5

Just not my kind of music... But then, I've got more, er, geeky taste. >_>

Behold!


----------



## Domination (Jul 28, 2009)

3.9/5

*AC/DC - Highway to Hell* Bon Scott RIP


----------



## JohnnyCheeks (Jul 28, 2009)

4/5 ... but only cuz I love Bon Scott era

I raise you one of their most memorable live performances...


----------



## Domination (Jul 28, 2009)

4/5.... good song, energetic performance.... AC/DC

*Diamond Head - The Prince* Heard it got covered pretty well by Metallica, haven't heard it yet.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 29, 2009)

4/5 good shit

Fleshgod Apocalypse - In Honour of Reason


----------



## Domination (Jul 29, 2009)

2/5... Another death metal song I do not like

*Fall of Envy - Face to My Fist*


----------



## kalmis (Jul 29, 2009)

3/5 That was pretty good, bit too mainstream for my taste but not bad at all

a gem:


----------



## gblock247 (Jul 30, 2009)

N/A  cause I'm not gonna rate music I'm not heavily into.



BTW sorry if this is on here, but I'm not about to go through 36 pages tonight to find out lol


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 30, 2009)

1/5, not my genre at all



It's incredibly hard to get 269 BPM. But it did it.


----------



## gblock247 (Jul 30, 2009)

2 maybe???

This is my favorite (remix) NIN song...




Adding a second vid on this post, cause this thread needs more Floyd


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 30, 2009)

0/5 i'm sorry i couldnt stand that

Kreator - Extreme Aggression


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 30, 2009)

3.7/5 Seemed generic a bit

*Nine Inch Nails - The Wretched*


----------



## Domination (Jul 30, 2009)

2.5/5 Don't like NIN, but what genre are they exactly?

*Ra - Supernova*


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 30, 2009)

3/5 its okay

Megadeth - Peace Sells


----------



## Domination (Jul 30, 2009)

4/5 Always liked Metallica more.
*
Lost Revolution - Stay With Me* Was looking for new random bands


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Jul 30, 2009)

3/5, not my type of music


----------



## Domination (Jul 30, 2009)

3/5 Not my thing too

*KISS - Detroit Rock City* Been watching the movie on youtube, it was pretty awesome


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 1, 2009)

4/5 - Not a big Kiss fan but I do love that track!


----------



## Domination (Aug 1, 2009)

4/5... cool song

*Rise Against - Death Blossoms* Was looking for new Rise against songs and found this


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 1, 2009)

3.5 - Not bad, liked the guitar but the not the guys voice.


----------



## silent sniper (Aug 1, 2009)

1/5 meh. but, funny fact: Ice-T is a Cannibal Corpse fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and made an appearance in CC's 20 year documentary DVD)

Deicide - Scars of the Crucifix


----------



## Hardkaare (Aug 1, 2009)

3/5 The guitar is cool but not really the music that suits me.


----------



## Domination (Aug 2, 2009)

2/5- Dun like techno, but I like the grand opera-ish opening
*
Skid Row - 18 and Life* Sebastian Bach!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 2, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Don't like NIN, but what genre are they exactly?


There Industrial, Its Techno mixed with rock.
I wished there were more industrial bands in the mainstream. :l

*SKIP ME*


----------



## fgghjjkll (Aug 2, 2009)

no song on above topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0/5


----------



## Domination (Aug 2, 2009)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> no song on above topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 is the correct one.


----------



## silent sniper (Aug 2, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Btw,


fix'd.

4/5 thats actually pretty damn cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heaven and Hell - Bible Black


their whole new album is just fucking amazing


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 2, 2009)

4/5 - I enjoyed that a hell of alot more then I thought I would! Kinda reminded of Dio, great video as well.  I might check out the album.


----------



## silent sniper (Aug 3, 2009)

thats dio on vocals bro


----------



## Domination (Aug 3, 2009)

4/5- like the guitar's sound

*The Stooges - I Wanna Be Your Dog* Are the very good? Cos this is the only song I like up till now.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2009)

5/5 - One of m favourite bands.





			
				silent sniper said:
			
		

> thats dio on vocals bro



Nice, I'll definitely grab the album now then!


----------



## Domination (Aug 3, 2009)

4.5/5- OMG very awesome song. But its far from my generation....

*Skid Row - I Remember You* Sebastian Bach Skid Row is awesome


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2009)

1/5 - Never did like Skid Row.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 3, 2009)

3/5
You know what this thread needs? Trip-hop!


(Press HQ, because 128 MP3 from a lossy source is not cool)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 4, 2009)

4/5 - Nice, I prefer trip-hop like Portishead/Morcheeba but that was pretty damned smooth.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thought I would join back in this game although it looks like I have a bit of watching to do.

As far as early 90's rap goes that is quite good (a bit lacking in vocals and backing track) but I am not sure if it is youtube or the mixing person but it sounded awful.
Still 3/5

Turbonegro- All my friends are dead


----------



## Domination (Aug 4, 2009)

5/5

*Elvis Presley - Suspicious Minds* This song is pretty good. But i still don't see what makes him so greatly acclaimed.


----------



## silent sniper (Aug 5, 2009)

2/5 good composition, but definitely not my style... and about why he's so acclaimed, it's because he took music to a level of sexiness it had never been taken before

Obscura - The Anticosmic Overload


fretless bass ftw


----------



## Domination (Aug 5, 2009)

3.4/5... not bad, bakcground music.... and the death vocals sound better than in the other songs... its more listenable?

*Van Halen - Can't Stop Lovin' You* Yeah, I know people here don't like VH. But I still think Sammy Hagar is a better singer than David Lee Roth.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 5, 2009)

0/5. Do not like Van Halen at all.

Black Zombies - Nas


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 6, 2009)

Good lyrics, nice beat 3.5/5

Don Henley - Boys of Summer


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 6, 2009)

2/5

You know what this thread needs more of? Rap!


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 6, 2009)

It needs less rap thank you. 1/5

It actually needs more of this.


----------



## Domination (Aug 6, 2009)

1/5... Dunno just don't like it

*AC/DC - Hells Bells*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 6, 2009)

3/5 - Not my favourite AC/DC track but still not bad.


----------



## Domination (Aug 6, 2009)

4/5 LOL that song

*Black Flag - Rise Above* I guess this where Rise Against got their name from?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 6, 2009)

Alas most of what Black Flag have done is in my opinion best described as mediocre in the face of things around the time they were active and subsequently.

3/5 as it is far from the worst thing I have heard coming from punk bands.

Continuing with the theme:
Dead Kennedys-Police Truck


----------



## Domination (Aug 6, 2009)

4/5... maybe I should start listening to some DeadKennedy

*Sex Pistols - Anarchy in the UK* are Punk rock bands supposed to not be able to sing well? Or is it supposed to be a special style?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 6, 2009)

5/5 - Classic track, there's better Pistols tracks tho.

(5/5 to FASTs post as well, love the Kennedys)

Carrying on the theme (Can't find a video with the studio version so live will have to do)


----------



## Domination (Aug 6, 2009)

4/5... sorry I had to go to somewhere else to actually make it sound audible to me.... so I don't know how awesome it was... but still great

*The Offspring - Self Esteem* Are they considered Punk Rock?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 6, 2009)

1/5 - Not a fan of the Offspring.


----------



## Domination (Aug 6, 2009)

2.5/5 somehow I don't like it

*The Ramones - I'll Be With You Tonight*


We need Plutonij


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 6, 2009)

I like the Ramones but that song is not one I care for.
2/5

Khold - Den Store Allianse


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 6, 2009)

lol 3/5 i guess..






THIS IS THE BEST SONG EVER


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 6, 2009)

2/5 - I'd listen to if I was pilling my nut off but otherwise pretty average techno style track


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 6, 2009)

1.5/5 I wouldn't listen to it even if you paid me too!


----------



## Domination (Aug 7, 2009)

4/5 I like Linkin Park... though what they say about many songs sounding the same is true....

*Wolfmother - Woman* Just started listening to them a few days ago.... Led Zeppelin-ish.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 7, 2009)

3/5 I dont mind that song even if its pretty much ripping off many others.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 7, 2009)

3.5/5 (ive heard it before) but you shouldve posted your song for toni


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 7, 2009)

1/5 He used to be great but has really gotten bad with his new stuff:


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 7, 2009)

4/5 weezer rocks


----------



## Domination (Aug 7, 2009)

3.7/5 LOL listened to that upteem times... don't like them, but this is one of the songs I can stand more than the others

*Kit Chan - Home* Hey its a National Day Song, I'm going to post it even if it gets bashed! PATRIOTIC


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 7, 2009)

@Rockstar99 3/5 its ok, prefer their earlier stuff.



Probably the only rapper still going who i can stand nowadays.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 7, 2009)

4.5/5 one of my fave rappers too


----------



## Domination (Aug 7, 2009)

*SKIP ME*

LOL Hadrian rap. Hadrian material doesn't belong here. Too much lulz.

Is there someway to quote the reason for edit? That will look perfect for my sig.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 7, 2009)

3/5



or if your a jb fan


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 7, 2009)

lulz

quote this:

Reason for edit: Fucking Domination!!!

Now carry on with the thread...


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 7, 2009)

0/5 Hate Busted with a passion but the singers new band Fightstar are kind passable if you like emo.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 7, 2009)

3.5/5 its good(ive heard it yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)




im posting it again


----------



## Domination (Aug 7, 2009)

Fuck all the copyright stuff.

And Rockstar, "if you are a jb fan"? LULZ no one on the temp can be their fans

4/5 BfmV is an awesome metal band.

*Secondhand Serenade - Fall For You*


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 7, 2009)

lol shut the **** up u think a rockstar can be a jb fan i just posted both versions of year 3000 for fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





btw nice song
4/5


----------



## Domination (Aug 7, 2009)

3.5/5 Don't like it... But thse kinds of songs are the best. Btw, fuck copyright again.

*Fall of Envy - Fix Myself* A band I found while searching for new and indie bands (dunno if they are indie or not) Sounds like something between the better Nickelback and Breaking Benjamin


And rockstar, you should google the term called "STFU"


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 7, 2009)

STFU=SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no need for google

4/5 awesome song


----------



## Domination (Aug 7, 2009)

FUCK THE STUPID COPYRIGHTS! I CNA"T FIND SOMEWHERE TO LISTEN TO THE FULL FUCKING SONG

but... *3/5* for some 20+ seconds at some ringtone site 

*Three Years Hollow - Suffer* Another band I found while searching for indie bands


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Aug 7, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 7, 2009)

4/5. pretty good.


----------



## Hardkaare (Aug 7, 2009)

5/5 i love it long time since i last heard a rock song that could keep me listening over 1min lol.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 7, 2009)

3/5 - Listenable but sounds the same as most other modern rock groups. I was too slow!

3.5/5 - Average banging techno.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 7, 2009)

3.5/5 Not bad and I can almost see myself buying a CD but I am almost unable to shake the feeling it sounds like something I might hear on a TV show set in a Californian suburb (I assume no need for further elaboration).

I sense that you and I could probably play this game all day though and probably not have much, if anything, in the way of new stuff so I may well duck out of replying to your stuff for a while.

The Georgia Satellites - Keep Your Hands To Yourself


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 7, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> 3.5/5 Not bad and I can almost see myself buying a CD but I am almost unable to shake the feeling it sounds like something I might hear on a TV show set in a Californian suburb (I assume no need for further elaboration).
> 
> I sense that you and I could probably play this game all day though and probably not have much, if anything, in the way of new stuff so I may well duck out of replying to your stuff for a while.



4/5 - Love that tune!

Yeah I know exactly what you mean mate!  It's pretty much the reason I haven't been following on from your posts!  Plus you seem to be posting tunes I've always been heavily into so my opinion's probably a little biased heh, plus it's good hearing what some of the younger tempers think of them.


----------



## Domination (Aug 8, 2009)

3.5/5 Its rap, I just can't stand it... But still kinda cool... I am a young temper that doesn't appreciate some older material

*Aerosmith - Walk This Way* I always felt that the original was much better


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 8, 2009)

4/5 original is better, their earlier stuff is much better than the crap that came afterwards.


----------



## Domination (Aug 8, 2009)

4/5 Cool guitar and all. The British are really good at making music

*Aerosmith - Blind Man* IMO not all later Aerosmith songs are crap. I look out for vocals more on Aerosmith's songs, and I like Steven's vocals alot.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2009)

3/5 - Never really been much of a fan of Aerosmith.  I don't hate it but don't don't particularly like it either.


----------



## Masterchamber (Aug 8, 2009)

wat bout rev theory. they hav awesome songs


----------



## Domination (Aug 8, 2009)

3.8/5 I'm rating Mr. Dave, since Masterchamber doesn't seem to be posting anything.





Spoiler



RickRoll'd KISSRoll'd!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2009)

1/5 - Erm, WTF!?!


----------



## Domination (Aug 8, 2009)

Was it that bad? I tot KISS did a nice cover

4/5... Really nice drums... though I don't like the voclas

*Jet - Are You Gonna Be My Girl* Australian music


----------



## HBK (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice song by Jet, 4/5. I like Australian music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Pat Benatar - Love Is A Battlefield*


----------



## Domination (Aug 8, 2009)

3.4/5 Not bad, not my thing normally and I don't like female vocals, but kinda good

*Death Cab for Cutie - I Will Follow You Into the Dark* My sis says they are good, but I don't see much from them


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 8, 2009)

3.5/5 Wow, my first post here.


----------



## Domination (Aug 8, 2009)

3.7/5 heard it before. Kinda like Yellowcard, but not all their songs, and not much this song

*Black Label Society - Stillborn* Its this song again! Cos I just fucking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Zakk.


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 8, 2009)

Is VGM allowed here?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 8, 2009)

4.1/5

Well, here's one that just popped out of the corner of my mind.


----------



## Domination (Aug 8, 2009)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Is VGM allowed here?


Video game music? If so, there are Street Fighter songs here I think.

And people actually post foreign language songs here too. Just don't expect me to rate phillipine language cos I just can't stand listening to most Asian languages except Japanese and my own language Chinese without getting a headache.

*SKIP ME*

Edit:

Jacko! 
3/5 Never been a fan of him and pop, and I don't like female vocals. But still decent.

*Van Halen - Eruption* One of the tracks VH is so famous for, but tempers don't like VH....


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 8, 2009)

3.7/5 I don't really like non-vocal songs.

An english Filipino song so anyone can rate.


----------



## Domination (Aug 8, 2009)

2/5 I dunno why but I just don't liek them

*Electrico - We Satellites* Singapore band....meh... not too shabby


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2009)

4/5 - Kind of poppy but I really enjoyed it!


----------



## DrYHeLL (Aug 8, 2009)

2.5/5... 

I don't like disco and that reminded me of disco.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 8, 2009)

DrYHeLL said:
			
		

> 2.5/5...
> 
> I don't like disco and that reminded me of disco.



That song was awesome!

5/5

Death - Spirit Crusher


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 8, 2009)

1/5.  Generic metal band name, generic metal song title = generic metal song.

I think its time for something amazing.


Also Madness...disco??  What the fuck are you on?


----------



## Domination (Aug 8, 2009)

4/5 I just downlaoded the whole album on my comp the other day, and I love it.... Do they still sell these albums nowadays... oh wait, I don't have something to play vinyl with

*Electrico - Hail To the Friends* Still not too shabby.... but I still find it average I find them not so bad after a while


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah they still sell albums, they actually still sell well, hell vinyl is actually increasing in sales over here.

Back to the thread...


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 8, 2009)

Nosferadrian said:
			
		

> 1/5.  Generic metal band name, generic metal song title = generic metal song.



Man, what the fuck is you talking about Hadrian?

Death is one of the first death metal bands out there, and this is from their last album which happens to be one of their most influential ones. Did you not notice how technical it sounded D:


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 8, 2009)

Different strokes for different folks.  One of the first?  Were they around in the 70's then?

Whatever just an opinion I know I force mine but you can easily just ignore it.


----------



## DrYHeLL (Aug 8, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> *Electrico - Hail To the Friends* Still not too shabby.... but I still find it average I find them not so bad after a while




I like them, at least a 3.5/5.

More Anamanaguchi? Hell yes.


----------



## emupaul (Aug 8, 2009)

9/10 win for chiptune style music.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 8, 2009)

Nosferadrian said:
			
		

> Different strokes for different folks.  One of the first?  Were they around in the 70's then?
> 
> Whatever just an opinion I know I force mine but you can easily just ignore it.



Yeah I know, I just didn't want you to call them Generic because they were bombass too bad Chuck died 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, they were started back in 1982 -1984 I think. They went from really simple death metal to really technical death metal.

Anyways back on topic...


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 8, 2009)

emupaul said:
			
		

> 9/10 win for chiptune style music.


err 2/5..? lol i dont really like it,but thats just my opinion.my dad would have rated it 4/5,because he kinda likes that kind of music.


HARE HARE [email protected]@@@@@@


----------



## DrYHeLL (Aug 8, 2009)

Nosferadrian said:
			
		

> Also Madness...disco??  What the fuck are you on?



Madness REALLY reminded me of this for some reason.
THIS IS NOT PART OF THE THREAD, YOU DONT HAVE TO RATE IT



And I don't really like James Osterman (Iggy Pop). Punk is... meh.


----------



## silent sniper (Aug 8, 2009)

5/5 thats a damn great piece of music right there.

and now for something totally different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ensiferum - Deathbringer from the Sky


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2009)

3/5 - Not bad, liked the speed metal parts.

Time for some rudeboy stomping!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 9, 2009)

1.5/5 Er, what was that?

Passion, best VGM ever! It's better than the english version.


This is the kind of song I listen to when I read Twilight.


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

1.5/5... sorry I just hate this kinds of songs, dreamy sounding kinds, and female vocals.

Since he posted Japanese I'll post Japnese too!
*L'Arc~en~Ciel* Laruku is my fave Japnese band, even if HYDE's vocals are little weird.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 9, 2009)

3.8/5 I agree, the vocals are weird.

Bring me to Life by Evanescence, but with a Kingdom Hearts AMV! (Awesome)


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

5/5 Did I ever mention that I enjoy a lot of evanescence's songs?

*Alice in Chains - Man In the Box* Grunge roxxor


KingdomBlade, please don't rate if you are not emo


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 9, 2009)

4/5 I may not be emo but the song was pretty good except for the creepy vocals.

Wow, I love KH and Evanescence.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 9, 2009)

1/5
Not a fan of KH and Evanescence


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 9, 2009)

5/5 - Love Daft Punk


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

2/5 I hate techno

*Nirvana - Come As You Are (Unplugged)* Another grunge song, not for the non emo


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 9, 2009)

4/5 - I actually really liked the Unplugged album even tho I'm not that keen on Nirvana.

And that wasn't techo, that was Mr Plutonijs punk band!


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

oopsy, was rating holaitsme. Is it really Toni? It sounds great.

2/5 Wtf is that

*Aerosmith - I Don't Want to Miss a Thing* The first Aerosmith songs I ever heard, some say its bad, but I still really like it


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 9, 2009)

1/5 - Never liked that track.

(And yep, that was Toni!)


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

3.5/5 cool song, the vocals just sounds good, though I don't really like the background

*Foo Fighters - Erase/Replace* Nirvana members have talent!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 9, 2009)

4/5 Cool song.

This is a song that I'm sure Domination won't like but it's inspiring and sweet.


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

1/5 techno-ish: beats, everything, don't suit my taste at all

*Daughtry - Life After You* Its Daughtry and he is also from American Idol! I don't think any temper will like this.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh, didn't realize domination already posted one. 4.5/5 I like Daughtry, he should have lasted longer.



I'm still trying to push her. She's awesome. And she was supposed to do a duet with Michael Jackson.


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

2/5 I still don't like her, not tthat I like MJ much anyways, but I can see she tries, hope she can become famous

*Santana - Samba Pa Ti* One of the best guitarists ever. His guitar is so full of emotion too.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2009)

4.5/5
Know that song very well, and I like it.

*Joe Satriani - Crushing Day*

Very skilled guitarist, with some great songs like this one. He does not just show off his skills.
I like Santana or Hendrix better, though.


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

5/5 Fuck man that guy is awesome


*Jimi Hendrix - The Wind Cries Mary* Though I still like Jimi Hendrix more. And Zakk Wylde the most.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2009)

Yup.... 4/5
*Black Sabbath - Supernaut*


Still my favorite metal band.


----------



## silent sniper (Aug 9, 2009)

5/5 fuck yeah

Blind Guardian - Another Stranger Me


i dont care what anybody says. the production on the album may not be up to snuff with ANATO or NIME, but the album still kicks ass.


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

5/5 Awesome song. And the vocals are great, love it. 

*Ozzy Osbourne - I Don't Wanna Stop*Cool drummer. Zakk is awesome. And theres Ozzy.


----------



## xxgenoxx (Aug 9, 2009)

3.5/5 btw your video's not working, so i had to search for another video of it, and ya i would say it was good, but im not really a fan of ozzy's music



i love the chorus!! (on my song)


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

3/5 Ok song... kinda bland for me even though its kinda alternative (right?)

*Ozzy Osbourne - Gets Me Through* I love the drummer and Zakk more than Ozzy actually, they play too well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ozzy looks so creepy.... And he doesn't have british accent lol


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 9, 2009)

3/5 - Not bad, never been a massive fan of Ozzy.  Liked the track I'm about to post tho! lol


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 9, 2009)

1/5 I dont like it, for me Ozzy died in the 70's.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 9, 2009)

5/5 - Love that track!


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 9, 2009)

4/5 lol I remember Waylen Smithers doing this.

Eighties Matchbox B-Line Disaster - Celebrate Your Mother 


Includes the classic line "I wanna fuck your mother, its a dirty job but somones got to do it well, please dont tell your father cos I'll fuck him as well"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 9, 2009)

5/5 - Never heard that before, fucking great track!


----------



## antonkan (Aug 10, 2009)

Since this topic is so popular, then it has to be a sticky topic.

Pin this topic please!

(Sorry for my off-topic post)


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

4/5 The vocals sound good for me even if its female

*Rise Against - 1000 Good Intentions*


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 10, 2009)

3.8/5 Ok.

I really dunno.


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

4/5 for KISS... 3.5/5 for Adam... KISS was totally overshining him they are awesome. Though his vocals were really very awesome. Too bad Ace Frehley was not there...

*Pearl Jam - Black* Yay Pearl Jam


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 10, 2009)

4/5 Some good ol' Pearl Jam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moonsorrow - Piema 

Some 14 minute epic Black/Folk Metal song! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Part1:


Part 2:


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 10, 2009)

OMFGS hurts mah ears(had volume on a bit higher for very beginning and then....BOOM!)lol but it was pretty good. 4/5 




WOOT


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

4/5 I totally remember that song. Loved it.

*GLAY - RAIN*


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 10, 2009)

pretty good XD 4/5




ZOMFGZ! KON CAN SING...!?!?!


----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2009)

2.5/5   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dunno, it's kind of bland. Sorry. I just didn't like it.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 11, 2009)

4.5/5 My type, sorta. I love Anime and Video Games songs like with those dramatic type.


Kingdom hearts but wow this is creepy. Know Sanctuary? This is the reversed version.


----------



## Domination (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello smee again, the guy who ahtes this kinds of songs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... 2/5

*Journey - Open Arms* Journey is a cool band, but IMO Steve Perry was their best vocalist.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 13, 2009)

1/5 - Too slow and too soppy! Only Journey song I like is Don't Stop Believin'.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Aug 13, 2009)

Eh... 2.5/5

I believe The World Ends With You is a good soundtrack, although not as good as Rhythm Tengoku or Heaven.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 13, 2009)

1/5


----------



## Nonuser (Aug 13, 2009)

2.5/5


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 13, 2009)

Whoa, Who sticked this?

Anyways.
1/5


----------



## Green0scar (Aug 13, 2009)

4/5
Music is great..Singer not so much



did I get it this time?


----------



## Domination (Aug 13, 2009)

3/5 Listened to 10 mins of almost the same thing. Generic vocals... background didn't do it for me.

*Kings of Leon*


----------



## BumFace (Aug 13, 2009)

4/5


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 13, 2009)

3/5 their eariler stuff is far better than what they do nowadays.


----------



## Domination (Aug 13, 2009)

5/5 Awesome, awesome song. With nice video. But British accent....

*Led Zeppelin - Gallows Pole* I'm on a Led Zeppelin recap now, going through all their albums to find good songs. This from Led Zeppelin III


Sorry for the pop and crackles.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 13, 2009)

4/5


----------



## Domination (Aug 13, 2009)

4/5 

*Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song* Sorry ppl for all the Led Zeppelin


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 13, 2009)

5/5.  Shame that Shrek killed it a little for me.


----------



## Domination (Aug 13, 2009)

5/5 Normally not my type but pretty nice and soft song

*The Stooges - Gimme Danger* No more Led Zeppelin today


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2009)

5/5 - Pretty much anything from the Stooges will get that rating from me! lol


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

4/5 lol at the video

*The Animals - It's My Life* listened to them after someone posted their "House of the Rising Sun"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

4/5 - Great track from a great band!


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

4/5 They are pretty good with their guitars!

*Black Sabbath - Die Young* listened to more of Dio's Sabbath stuff and I didn't find him as bad as before.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

4/5 - Much prefer Dio to Osbourne.


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

5/5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













			
				Domination said:
			
		

> *Die Young*


*Iron Maiden - Only the Good Die Young*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

1/5 - Like the old Madien, pre-7th Son days.


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

3/5 Not really my thing

*Buckethead - Soothsayer* I hate buckethead, his guitar playing is good, but all his fans are saying how he is god. Fuck them. Jimi Hendrix >>>>>......>>>> Buckethead. And I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zakk Wylde more.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

2/5 - A little boring and repetitive.


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

2/5 Somehow, I just couldn't get into the music.

*Zakk Wylde - Farewell Ballad Solo* I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zakk. 9000+ votes! Zakk is finally gettig some supporters


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

3/5 - Nice guitaring but lacked any real emotions imo.  Kind of like Stevie Vai and Joe Satriani.


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

3.7/5 Kinda good

*Black Label Society - Bleed For Me* Yeah, I'm a bloody Zakk Wylde fanboy....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

4/5 - Quite liked that one!


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

4/5 Trumpets? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Fall of Envy- Wondering* May be a little too mainstream


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

3/5 - Not bad, wouldn't complain if it was on but wouldn't choose to put it on kind of thing.



Don't normally like Feeder but love this track!


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

4/5 pretty cool, especially with all those people dancing in the video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Shiendown - Simple Man* Just doing a little peformance of Lynyrd Skynyrd's awesome song... I personally think his vocal skills are awesome. I think they shoudl convert from grungey music to Southern Rock


----------



## Green0scar (Aug 15, 2009)

3/5 they have their ups and downs


if its not working then
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_59n86U3Dvs


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

5/5 I was listening to that extensively last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*The Lou Gramm Band - You Saved Me* I like Lou Gramm, but I prefer Foreigner


----------



## Azatos (Aug 15, 2009)

2/5
Meh not what I'd listen to.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83BRULUXqlI


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

3/5 - Wasn't bad, had a good groove but no real kick.


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

3.5/5

*The Doors - End of the Night* My first attempt at listening to them


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

3/5 - I like The Doors, they've done some really cool tracks but alot of them are kinda average.


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

4/5 Cool the instruments are pretty cool, accordian!

*My American Heart - The Shake (Awful Feeling)* A cool Indie Alternative/Punk band that I found sometime ago


----------



## Green0scar (Aug 15, 2009)

2/5
Pretty average.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K05R5a0T5ds Just in case


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

3/5 - It was alright.


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

I always tot average was simething along the lines of 2.5 lol
2.5/5 Dunno sounded pretty meh to me

*Chickenfoot - Oh Yeah* Joes Satriani has awesome guitar skills, Sammy Hagar is still my favourite Van Halen vocalist.... the supergroup is pretty cool.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2009)

4/5 - Don't normally like Hagar or Satriani but hat was a pretty good track.


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

5/5 Even though its rap, I liekd it

*Stone Temple Pilots - Sex Type Thing* Grungey goodness(or badness for some)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2009)

4/5 - Didn't even have to play it, I know it pretty well!  STP are a pretty decent band.


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

4.3/5 Fuck, its ZZ Top how can I give them a low rating?

*Queens of the Stone Age* Just started listening to them today... I realise I listen to only very little bands


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 16, 2009)

4/5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You know what this thread need? Garage Rock!










...I'm only posting this shit because all I see here is Classic Rock, death metal, punk rock, etc...etc.

Which is good, but you can have too much of a good thing.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2009)

4/5 - Never heard them before, that was pretty good!


----------



## BumFace (Aug 16, 2009)

4/5 not my type of music, but it's just too funny and thats why its good


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

4/5 didn't like it the first time round when some one else posted it.... but it sounds kinda cool

*3 Doors Down - It's Not My Time* I suddenly felt like listening to alternative rock


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2009)

4/5 - Video not available in my country but I have the album the track is from!


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 16, 2009)

5/5 muddafudding classic.



Guitarist from Blur.


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

3/5 I preferred the Blur stuff more, really

*Breaking Benjamin - So Cold* Mainstream stuff....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2009)

5/5 - Top track!  Gonna have to hunt the album down, he's got a great guitar style. Too slow for Hadrians vid! lol

3/5 - It was alright.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 16, 2009)

@TrolleyDave  Its from "Happiness In Magazines" and has some songs that better most of Blur's singles.  Also the follow up "Love Travels At Illegal Speeds" is pretty great too, one minute there is a Buzzcocks style song the next he goes into Nick Drake territory.

4/5 you never hear anything by them nowadays.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2009)

5/5 - Awesome track, loads of energy.  Just grabbed the albums you mentioned!  Gonna have a listen now, will probably buy them next giro day.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 16, 2009)

4/5

You know what this thread needs? Indie rock!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2009)

5/5 - Always been a fan of Dinosaur Jr.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 16, 2009)

My favourite song on their new album, very few bands come back better than they were before.


----------



## Domination (Aug 17, 2009)

4/5

*Aerosmith - Janie's Got A Gun* Another Aero song for you guys to hate. But peronally, I think its one of their best songs.


*warning: the song deals with stuff such as incest. Not that anybody here will care anyways.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 17, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> *warning: the song deals with stuff such as incest. Not that anybody here will care anyways.


Just some more familiar choices hur hur hur...


----------



## BumFace (Aug 17, 2009)

3/5 i don't care about lyrics lol





Spoiler



these are boys if you thought they are girls XD


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 18, 2009)

3/5 Did not do much for me but would not force me to move to another room.

Possibly the most sampled track since Amen, Brother.
Zungguzungguguzungguzeng from Yellowman


----------



## Defiance (Aug 18, 2009)

2.5 Pretty catchy, although not my thing.  Here's one that I just heard recently, and though it was kinda cool:


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 18, 2009)

4.2/5 Pretty good.

Dunno why, but this remix is just so awesome.


----------



## Domination (Aug 18, 2009)

1/5 No I don't like KH's soundtrack/songs so much.

*Aerosmith - Falling In Love (Is So Hard on the Knees)* Nice video


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 18, 2009)

4.4/5 Quick, huh? It was already pretty good and I recalled listening to that somewhere before.

You know, I think I'll just post a lot of KH + Evanescence.


----------



## Domination (Aug 18, 2009)

4/5 Evanescence is much better than the KH songs

*Black Label Society - Concrete Jungle* Zakk Wylde ftw


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 18, 2009)

4.2/5 Me like.

Still doing this:


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 18, 2009)

Ugh, radio music and Evanescence

0/5


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 19, 2009)

0.5/5 Wow that thing was creepy.

You will never stop me from doing this! Never!


Second best Evanescence song for me.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 19, 2009)

Ugh, once more, Radio music and Evanescence = awful

0/5


And now for something completely different


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 19, 2009)

3/5 - Pleasing to the ear although I dare say backing music rather than a standalone track.

Type O negative - Highway star
Only thing I could find was a cap of a game with it for the backing track.


----------



## Domination (Aug 19, 2009)

3.7/5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Black Label Society - Rust* Zakk Wylde's ballads ftw


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 20, 2009)

Ugh, Zakk Wylde *cringes*

1.3/5

DarkThrone - In The Shadow Of The Horns


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 20, 2009)

2/5 - It's okay, but not really something I like.


Sonata Arctica - Paid in Full


----------



## Domination (Aug 20, 2009)

34/5 Very nice background music.... don't like the vocals much though.

*Slash's Snakepit* I didn't really like Slash in GN'R... maybe its cos I don't like GN'R much in the first place


----------



## Defiance (Aug 22, 2009)

3.5/5 Not that bad.



1,200 post, no edit!


----------



## Hardkaare (Aug 22, 2009)

3.5


----------



## Domination (Aug 22, 2009)

3/5 I'm sure you all know I hate techno... but not too shabby

*Black Sabbath - N.I.B.* Well, its one of the first few heavy metal albums.... though many people don't like Ozzy, I like him more than Dio.


----------



## Veho (Aug 22, 2009)

3/5... the studio version would be 4/5, I just don't like (most) live versions.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 22, 2009)

3/5 Not exactly that good for me, but I guess it's okay.

I know I just posted this song, but I couldn't resist a test run on my new video. I made it (well, combined the music and video) You'd be amazed how well in sync it is.


----------



## Domination (Aug 22, 2009)

3.5/5.... No offence but I never really did appreciate amvs, so I don't see the sync there, but the song is still pretty sweet

*Trevor Rabin - Launch* Was watching the movie... I do't think it was so bad like the critics claimed. And this song is really great, and majestic.


----------



## Veho (Aug 22, 2009)

Majestic indeed. 3/5, I'm not really much into soundtracks. Somehow, they lack context when it's just audio.


----------



## Domination (Aug 22, 2009)

3/5 seemed pretty plain for me.... maybe since its not my genre

*Led Zeppelin - Misty Mountain Hop* been listening to Led Zeppelin much more often lately... sounds special... has a different tune/sound but I really think its final effect is good


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 22, 2009)

Led Zepplin is always good

3.8/5

Satyricon - Black Crow On A Tombstone (some good Black 'n Roll)


----------



## Domination (Aug 22, 2009)

O noes, why are you listening to the devil's music?!.....

4.3/5 I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*KISS - I Was Made for Lovin' You* Knights In Satan's Service!!!!! (Who here watches Detroit Rock City?)


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 22, 2009)

3/5- I would not seek it (same with any KISS that I have yet heard) but it could be far worse.


Dropkick Murphys (and several notable guests) -Flannigan's Ball


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2009)

4/5
Gotta get some more of that.

Here's another instrumental guitar favorite.
*Jeff Beck - Freeway Jam*


----------



## Veho (Aug 22, 2009)

4/5, perfect background music for hanging out in a bar, beer in hand.


----------



## Domination (Aug 23, 2009)

3.7/5 really smmoth guitar sound, but I still can;t get into most female vocals

*Joe Perry - Mercy* Joe Perr's solo! Got nominated for grammys, but honorably lost to Les Paul


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 23, 2009)

I enjoyed it, not bad

3.4/5

Satyricon - King (maybe you will like this one too Domination)


----------



## Domination (Aug 23, 2009)

errrrr, the ID is malformed Edit: Just finished listening. Not bad.... and I think the vocalist's looks reminds me of Ozzy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 4/5

*David Rolfe - Born to be a Winner* my favourite Pokémon song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit2:


			
				Haterbait said:
			
		

> Nice. I've heard of them before. Metal-head friends. 4/5


We got a master critique!


----------



## Haterbait (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice. I've heard of them before. Metal-head friends. 4/5

Here's a nice, shamelessly promoted one one for you!

"Ashes of a Bridge" by Haterbait
http://www.mysongcast.com/song/3506 
(go to site, click PLAY, music player will pop-up)

ENJOY!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 23, 2009)

I can't seem to listen to it. Since it won't work, I'll just put up another video.

*Missing by Evanescence* One of their best tracks.


----------



## Domination (Aug 23, 2009)

3.8/5

*Joe Perry - Shakin' My Cage* I think we should just focus more on his guitar playing


----------



## Veho (Aug 23, 2009)

4/5; I don't care much for the song itself, but those are some smooth skillz. 

And now for something completely different. 

Zadruga MP Stihl 066, a hard rock instrumental for guitar, bass guitar, drums and the MP Stihl 066 model chainsaw. 

It's usually performed in crowded clubs.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 23, 2009)

Windows media player won't let me play it for some reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sounds like a neat song though.


Gorgoroth - Incipit Satan


----------



## Domination (Aug 24, 2009)

Hiya NeSchn... I hate death metal. 2/5

*Ace Frehley - Rip It Out* I'm sure some people here know The Spaceman


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 24, 2009)

Ooooo, I liked that one 4/5

But by the way, the song that I posted by Gorgoroth was Black Metal


This is Death Metal:


----------



## Domination (Aug 24, 2009)

death metal, black metal... both are also too heavy for me... though the drums are pretty fast and cool as always 2.3/5

*Gene Simmons - Radioactive* I think The Demon is not inferior to The Spaceman at all


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 24, 2009)

3/5 - Not bad but sounds like alot of the other stuff in the same genre.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 24, 2009)

3/5- Mellow but Guns of Brixton was anything but a mellow song and I can not put such a thing out of my head when listening to that else it would have scored higher.

Flogging Molly - Another Bag Of Bricks


----------



## Hardkaare (Aug 24, 2009)

4/5 - its not what i normally listen to but i like it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 24, 2009)

4/5 - Not heard that before, bloody good track! I'll have to check out some other stuff by them.

4/5 - Good pill track!


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 24, 2009)

Not bad, not bad 3/5

Domination: You may like this song up til about 5 minutes when he starts growling


----------



## Defiance (Aug 25, 2009)

3.7/5..  I listened to the whole thing, and actually kind of liked it.  Especially the beginning part.  Wasn't too crazy for the part at 5:40, but afterward it got to be pretty good.  Not bad



Yeah, I know this was my last song I posted, but I want some to listen to _whole_ thing before rating.  It's pretty easy to tell when someone doesn't, especially when he/she doesn't leave any additional feedback besides a 'rating.'


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 25, 2009)

3/5 - I'm not much of a Tool fan but the track wasn't bad.  Good intro and great bassline but most of it was pretty repetitive.


----------



## Domination (Aug 25, 2009)

3/5 Couldn't get into it, but found her voice to be quite nice

*Boston - Amanda* I personally think this is the best of Boston... i think it sounds better than "More Than A Feeling"


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 25, 2009)

I just couldn't get into it. 2.5/5

I just will never stop posting Evanescence. *Everybody's Fool by Evanescecnce*


----------



## Domination (Aug 25, 2009)

4/5 But I think you'll soon run out of Evanescence songs

*The Beatles - Octupus' Garden* A great song by teh best selling band in all of history! IMO, if there was a video for this, it would be cool (and funny) I remember the video for this song for RB: Beatles (I wnat to buy it)


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 25, 2009)

5/5 tis a classic but they have at least 60 songs that are better, they're that good.



Guess who is reworking this tomorrow?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2009)

5/5 - The Kinks. Nuff said!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 26, 2009)

1/5 Just so not my type.

*Lithium by Evanescence* I have plenty more Evanescence at my disposal.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 26, 2009)

1/5 Didn't know people still listened to evanescence. 



Theres too much rock in this thread. Theres no point in posting anything else without expecting a 1.


----------



## Tanas (Aug 26, 2009)

2.5/5 I haven't really listened to Janis Joplin but shes ok, plus 1/5 for anything by Evanescence is way to high

The Jam: Town Called Mallice


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2009)

5/5 - Love that track.  Loads of energy and great lyrics.


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 26, 2009)

ehh 2/5. i dont really like that song,though some of the pictures are funny x3.



Ikimono Gakari- Hanabi


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2009)

2/5 - Meh, sounds like generic pop to me.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 26, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> plus 1/5 for anything by Evanescence is way to high



[offtopic] You didn't have to make a derogatory comment. Just because you don't like doesn't mean that other people don't like it. I like Evanescence. Does that mean I'm a horrible human being? We all have different tastes. Sure you might not like it, or everyone may not, but we all have different tastes. I can rate something 5 and 1. Don't decide what someone else thinks. It' would have been okay if you would have put "for me"[/offtopic]

*grumble* Ignore post. *grumble*


----------



## Tanas (Aug 26, 2009)

Trolly mate.
4/5 the best song about transsexuals and prostitutes ever written.

This is song is from back in the era when any %#*? got into the charts.




			
				KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who said that your a horrible human for liking Evanescence, because it sure wasnt me, and were did  I try to decide for dinofan01 what his taste in your music should be? because he clearly has his own opinion, which shows by the score and comment he gave, all I did was giving my own opinion on his to higher rating thats all.
Plus you shouldnt be offended by other people not liking your taste in music, because like you said we all have different tastes, and after all thats what this thread is suppose to be all about, is it not?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2009)

2/5 - It's got it's comedy value! lol  I remember the fucker being out!

Also just noticed that I posted Lou Reed twice, sorry about that!  The second one was supposed to be The Smiths - Panic.


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2009)

3.9/5 sounds pretty nice, but somehow feels weird to me

*Poison - Fallen Angel* Just wondering if anybody here likes glam metal-ish songs.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 26, 2009)

3/5



The Cribs...now with added Johnny Marr!  Not really needed but whatever it sounds great.



			
				Tanas said:
			
		

> This is song is from back in the era when any %#*? got into the charts.


As opposed to now?  Black Eye Peas & Tynchy Stryder are pretty bad.  Good stuff hardly charts now.

I actually met Tynchy Styder in my hotel few months ago, he tried to get my receptionist to go into his room lol. I didn't even know who he was until she told me and even then I had to google the name.

EDIT: that score was for TD...didn't listen to the other but then I'm not into Poison.


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2009)

You were late by 4 full minutes, don't "REASON FOR EDIT: FUCKING FOMINATION AGAIN!!!!!" me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





4/5... Because I am fucking domination. that is all

*KISS - Modern Day Delilah* God knows how many people on the temp don't like KISS, but its from their coming out soon album.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 26, 2009)

Edit, just missed three [email protected] TrolleyDave: 3/5- A solid beer garden song, I will thank you however as I had heard it but never knew who done it.

@Domination- still not a fan of Kiss and that song is something I would call a floor clearer (most of the other stuff they have done I can go with but that really does nothing for me) - 2/5

Damn, now to find something to post.

Ram Jam - Black Betty


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2009)

4/5 pretty nice song

*Bon Jovi - We Weren't Born to Follow* Doubtful that it'll get much appreciation, but still posting it because I'm damned hyped for their album


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2009)

3/5 - I'm not a big Bon Jovi fan.  I don't hate them, just don't particularly like them.


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2009)

2.5/5 No... doesn't appeal to me much, felt plain to me

*Anti-Flag - The Economy Is Suffering...Let It Die* Another Punkin' band


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2009)

3/5 - I'd call it more college rock than punk, kind of reminds me of Green Day (but better).



(Most people credit this to the Sex Pistols but it was actually Tenpole Tudor)


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2009)

3.5/5 Pretty nice, but I am not really into that kind of vocal style

*Korn - Word Up* Never tried them before... not bad... but still haven't become a fan yet


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 26, 2009)

I once use to like Korn and then one day I couldn't stand them! 0/5

Biffy Clyro - That Golden Rule, this is all over the radio here.  Nice to hear some rock for a change to chav crap.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 26, 2009)

Edit missed some again.

@TrolleyDave 4/5- Pseudo parodies are always welcome to me.

@Nosferadrian 3.5/5- Nothing groundbreaking but better than most of what I hear.

Tom Waits- Misery is the river of the world (no video so a fan made one again)


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2009)

4/5 the growls didn't appeal to me, but I liked the background music much

*Iron Butterfly - In a Gadda Da Vida* Actually, I don't know who the fuck they are


I want to listen to Pink Floyd now. But I never found a single song that I liked.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 26, 2009)

4/5 goes on a bit though, works well in the Manhunter film.


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2009)

3.7/5

*Nirvana - Lithium* still couldn't get into any of Pink Floyd's songs, so I returned to listening to goold ol' Nirvana


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2009)

4/5 - One of the better post-Bleach Nirvana tracks.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 26, 2009)

3.5/5 I prefer the stuff from the first record.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Aug 26, 2009)

3.8/5 Sounds pretty awesome


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 26, 2009)

5/5 a modern classic, I posted it myself a while back.  I wont post a video again as I want to hear more opinions on this track.


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2009)

*5/5*

*Lobo - I'd Love You to Want Me* Quite an old song


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 26, 2009)

1/5- Elevator music plain and simple.

Turbonegro- Zonked out (on hashish)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2009)

4/5 - Great track, loved the drums.  It'll take a few listens to catch the lyrics tho!


----------



## Domination (Aug 27, 2009)

4/5... kinda like it. That is all.

*The Joe Perry Project - I've Got The Rock'n'Rolls Again* Maybe it sucks, but I'm a Joe Perry fanboy and think that this is awesome


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 27, 2009)

2.5/5 Anything w/o vocals just turns me off, but good guitar thingys.

I cannot stop posting Evanescence. Everyone hates it, and it's a kind of religious song, so I expect this to get a 1 or 0.
*Tourniquet by Evanescence*


----------



## Domination (Aug 27, 2009)

1.5/5 You are right. I think listening to evanscence all the time has become fairly boring... Don't you listen to something else?

*Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here* I think Pink Floyd's music has finally go into my head


----------



## silent sniper (Aug 27, 2009)

3.7/5 not bad at all

Black Sabbath - Hand of Doom


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 27, 2009)

4/5- Wow it has been a while since I heard that track- not my favourite song from Paranoid and not my favourite of their slower more melodic/doomy tracks but it is still Black Sabbath and it is still very good.

Tom Waits- Don't go into that barn. No video so another fan made one.


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Aug 27, 2009)

0/5 I really hated that...


Where is the love - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Tanas (Aug 27, 2009)

2.5/5 Not good at all, I'd even rather listen to My Humps.

Reamon: Supergirl


----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2009)

2/5 

It's not a bad song, really, but I'm sick and tired of it


----------



## Jacinto009 (Aug 27, 2009)

Embedding was disabled so I hope it's okay for me to post the link.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrowbOGZJwg


----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This video is not available in your country due to copyright restrictions.



It seems viewing is disabled as well.


----------



## Jacinto009 (Aug 27, 2009)

your talking to me?


----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## MUDjoe2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Tenpei Sato is a god.


----------



## Jacinto009 (Aug 27, 2009)

WTF!!!!! WHY!!!!!?!?!?!? 

Okay try this


----------



## Jacinto009 (Aug 27, 2009)

Delete this post it was a mistake.


----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2009)

MUDJoe, 4.5/5, very pleasant.


----------



## Jacinto009 (Aug 27, 2009)

4/5


----------



## Jacinto009 (Aug 27, 2009)

4/5 



What the hell!? why does double post keep happening!?


----------



## MUDjoe2 (Aug 27, 2009)

3/5. It was :\



			
				Jacinto009 said:
			
		

> WTF!!!!! WHY!!!!!?!?!?!?
> 
> Haha what.
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2009)

2/5 
I know electronic music can do much more, and this just sounds lazy  :/


----------



## MUDjoe2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah, I guess. I like the song, but whateves.

Hopefully this DJ Max song will make up for that one. :\



@your song: 2.5/5 I guess. Didn't really catch for me haha


----------



## Jacinto009 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## MUDjoe2 (Aug 27, 2009)

No.


----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2009)

4.5/5, that's just plain cool.


----------



## MUDjoe2 (Aug 27, 2009)

4/5. The vocals grew on me more than I thought they would. Pretty decent. And obviously an amazing video.

more rpg music lalz


----------



## Jacinto009 (Aug 27, 2009)

2.5
I didn't like that much.......


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

3/5 People just love this song. Every time I hear it, my enjoyment is rhetorical

*Pink Floyd - Have a Cigar* Floyd's music is growing on me...


----------



## Kwartel (Aug 28, 2009)

5/5 I love Pink Floyd!!! (See my sig)

Pink Floyd - One of these days


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

3.8/5 You know, most of their tracks are still only "pretty good" to me, I'm still searching for something that I can get into as much as "Wish You Were Here" and "Have a Cigar"

*Aerosmith - Pandora's Box* Good Ol' Aerosmith is still my favourite band of all time (a little more than Led Zeppelin, really)


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 28, 2009)

3.8/5 Very nice.

Really, I promise to not post Evanescence on my next post here, but this guy's piano cover of My Immortal is just simply breathtaking for me. This is the exception to "not liking songs w/o vocals". I know that someone will give it 1 or 0.
*My Immorta Solo by Scott Davis*


----------



## Kwartel (Aug 28, 2009)

4/5 It's good. Only he shouldn't move it head like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




@Domination; You have to learn listening, when you've got used to it it will be hard stop listening to it!!!

Pink Floyd - Bike


The most rubbish text there is, but it's a addictive song. That Syd Barret was really weird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it's ashame he went crazy through drugs. BUT without hem Pink Floyd made even made BETTER songs (with good lyrics!)


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

3.7/5 No, still only "pretty good"... I need more like "Wish You Were Here"and "Have a Cigar"!!!!!!!!!!

*Lynyrd Skynyrd - Blues Medley* A very long medley(even longer than GN'R songs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but its pretty cool.


----------



## Jacinto009 (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 28, 2009)

5/5 Vince offer is fucking awesome.

Perral Jam - The Fixer


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 28, 2009)

It's okay 3/5

Pendulum - Other Side


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 29, 2009)

3/5 - Listenable but didn't get me grooving.


----------



## Domination (Aug 29, 2009)

3/5 bland? I don't appreciate many older songs

*Eagles - How Long* Dunno, just wanted to listen to them today


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 29, 2009)

2/5 - Much preferred the Eagles of old!


----------



## Domination (Aug 29, 2009)

3.5/5 It may be a combination of techno and female vocals, but which I hate normally, but this song I like

*Guns N' Roses - Don't Cry* Now, tbh I don't really like Guns N' Roses much, but there are some songs of theirs that I think are awesome and match up to Aerosmith standards(which may not be very high for some)


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 29, 2009)

Copyright fairy got summoned it seems but I tracked it down

2/5- Never cared for Guns and Roses all that much; to me one of those a couple of good songs bands and alas that was not one of them.

Err cop-out as I did not have something in mind coming into this thread
The Sweet- Ballroom Blitz:


----------



## silent sniper (Aug 29, 2009)

5/5 fuck yes

Death - Bite the Pain


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 29, 2009)

3/5 Its a bit to heavy for me 

Here somet which is a bit different

Jermih : Birthday Sex


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 29, 2009)

2/5 - Very average song.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 29, 2009)

1/5 Inoffensive 80's pop but one too many bad discos/wedding parties here....... be thankful I am not rocking in the corner.

George Thorogood & The Destroyers - Bad To The Bone


----------



## silent sniper (Aug 29, 2009)

4/5 nice nice.

Persuader - Godfather


this band is like Somewhere Far Beyond era Blind Guardian (the vocalist sounds like Hansi too) only with a fuckload more fury


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 30, 2009)

2/5 A little too strong for me. (or a lot)

*What I've Done by Linkin Park*


----------



## Domination (Aug 30, 2009)

4/5 I like Linkin Park... unlike so many of the netizens... And I think many people don't liek them too....

*Aerosmith - The Grind* The only original song on "Honkin' On Bobo"... Though I think they do the Blues covers and this very well, since their Hard Rock is Blues-based after all.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 30, 2009)

3.8/5

*Sweet Child O' Mine Solo Piano by Scott D Davis, Originally performed by Guns N' Roses*


----------



## Domination (Aug 30, 2009)

3/5 Doesn't really sound very nice to me... Slash is pretty good at the guitar and thats what makes me more into the song than the other GNR crap

*Aerosmith - Baby Please Don't Go* A cover. I think its much better than AC/DC's version... I don't know who is the original artist, haven't heard his version yet. Heard even Bob Dylan covered it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2009)

3/5 - Love the song but in all honesty it's a pretty average cover version compared to some of the other covers and the original has alot more "catchiness" and emotion to it.  Check out the original by Big Joe something or ever (can never remember the full name).


----------



## Domination (Aug 30, 2009)

3.8/5 Bluesy goodness... But the guitar tuning is a little weird(or is it supposed to be off?)

*The Yardbirds - Shapes of Things* Heard they were legendary... But having Jimmy Page inside is enough for me. And I realised people from an older era look much younger than people nowadays...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2009)

4/5 - Great track!

(The tuning on the Robert Johnson was supposed to be like that, it was part of the style)



(Forgot to copy the videos code, sorry bout that!)


----------



## Domination (Aug 30, 2009)

I really din;t understand why there are copyright th==stuff on youtube

Nonetheless, great track 5/5

*The Yardbirds - Heart Full of Soul* This one is with Jeff Beck, I wonder why so many legendary musicians come from the yardbirds


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 30, 2009)

3.5/5- Relaxing and perfectly listenable but I doubt I would be seeking out other stuff from them on the basis of that song.

Sublime- Santeria


----------



## Domination (Aug 30, 2009)

5/5 I fully enjoyed the entire song

*Strike Anywhere - To The World* Well, its a hardcore song


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2009)

4/5 - Really liked that one.


----------



## Domination (Aug 31, 2009)

4/5 One of the rare moments that I enjoy female vocals

*Judas Priest - Breaking the Law* The first song of theirs that I heard... Kinda like Iron Maiden huh? I like it


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2009)

4/5 - One of the few Priest tracks I like!


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2009)

3.5/5  (Don't kill me; I've moshed my share to this song, but objectively speaking, it's not that good.) 




(It's the intro to an anime, the actual song starts at 0:40, I think.)


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 31, 2009)

3/5 It's okay, kinda weird.  Not my favorite type of music

Sonata Arctica - Don't Say A Word


----------



## Domination (Aug 31, 2009)

3.5/5 Its not something I like, but its by absolutely no means mediocre only.

*Tygers of Pan Tang - Hellbound* Been looking for NWOBHM bands seeing as how I got into priest and maiden


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2009)

3.7/5; not bad, but not my cup of tea. 


Und jetzt zu etwas ganz anderem:


----------



## Domination (Sep 1, 2009)

4/5 very lively and grand, has the marching spirit!

*GLAY - Yuuwaku* Its Japanese, but I could appreciate the song earlier too... And the guitar is kinda nice


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 3, 2009)

3/5 - The video was removed for terms of use violation but I did a search on YouTube.  It's not bad, not great but definitely not bad.  Good intro but then it changed style totally.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 3, 2009)

3.5/5  I preferred their darker stuff.



Their new album is excellent in a 80's indie way, despite Marr reusing Smiths chords.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 3, 2009)

4/5 - Great track, always been a massive fan of Johnny Marr.



edit : Put it back to the full EP vid cos none of the others seem to be showing up.  One of them days totally.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 3, 2009)

What happened to Violent Femmes?

Anyway for Beasties 4/5 I like this stuff.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 3, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> What happened to Violent Femmes?



I copied over the wrong one! lol  I was sending that to a mate and meant to post the Beastie Boys one here.

edit : Finally got a chance to watch the vid, every time I pressed play the bleedin phone rang!

4/5 - Great track.  Never heard him before you started posting the vids, gonna grab an album when I get my dole.


----------



## Domination (Sep 4, 2009)

3.5/5 definitely not for me.. but the song sounded nice to me at some parts

*The Rolling Stones - Rocks Off* Heard they were an influence of Aerosmith. Well, I find them good. Though Aerosmith is still my favouritest.. Along with a few other bands.


----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2009)

4/5. Not one of their best. 


This next video is actually an animated short made by Hayao Miyazaki especially for the song. And if it doesn't get at least 4.7/5, you are a vicious heartless bastard. 

I suggest you watch it in HD on Youtube, the embedded version is smaller even than the "normal" quality video there.


----------



## Hardkaare (Sep 4, 2009)

4/5 The video and it sounds nice but the only thing i didnt like was i didnt understand anything...


----------



## Domination (Sep 5, 2009)

3.3/5 Not bad for a techno song... Don't dislike it as bad as others... 

*Led Zeppelin/John Bonham - Moby Dick* Bonham's famous drum solo! He is awesome, but when you got an awesome guitarist like Jimmy Page, people tend to forget you more. Shame he had to die young. R.I.P


Not the original length.... the original studio recod was 4 min +


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 5, 2009)

5/5 I LOVE that track.... and every other LZ track 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3 Inches of Blood - Deadly Sinners


----------



## Domination (Sep 5, 2009)

4.4/5... No really, I enjoyed it. Back when I listened to pop and random songs, I kinda liked their "Trial of Champions"

*The Who - Behind Blue Eyes* I have really been addicted to this. And really really really addicted. The emlody is just soothing and sad, but sounds nice at the same time. And I only found the limp something band's cover mediocre.


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 6, 2009)

3/5 i like a lot of the who

Kreator - Voices of the Dead


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 6, 2009)

4/5 - Haven't listened to Kreator in ages, great band.


----------



## Domination (Sep 6, 2009)

4.3/5 Ooo I love the melody. And the british accent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Prode & Glory - Cry Me a River* Zakk Wylde back when he did Southern Rock. Not really one of the best, but well, you gonna flame me for being Zakk Wylde fan?


----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2009)

3.5/5 
Again, not bad, but not my cup of tea. 


*Let 3  -  Dijete u Vremenu*  (A Child in Time) 



And don't you _dare_ not listen to it all the way through. 

(And disregard the part in German, it has nothing to do with the rest of the text... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 


(And the video is intentionally overly "Eastern European." It's just how they roll.)


----------



## Domination (Sep 6, 2009)

3.9/5 pretty good for a language that i cannot seem to comprehend at all. And besides a few other languages, I get headaches I listening to foreign speech/singing.

*Pride & Glory - Harverster of pain* I'm suddenly very into Southern Rock and Zakk today... Pardon me ppl.


If you actually compare his old vocals to his present one, you'll find that he is imitating Ozzy more and more. And sadly, he got admitted to hospital just last week *saddened*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 6, 2009)

4/5 - I actually really enjoyed that track!  Good guitaring, good vocal style as well.


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

4/5 Love the ambience

*Alice Cooper - Freedom* I'm just a small fan of his vocals... But the instruments are awesome. I'm listening to many vocalist artiste now... Elvis Costello, him, Robert Plant... His song suits my taste more.


----------



## gblock247 (Sep 7, 2009)

embedding disabled by request....



Came across this while randomly searching Das Tube...hope ya like it!


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

gblock247 said:
			
		

> embedding disabled by request....



Apprently, someone doesn't know how to click on the video to go onto youtube.

2/5 btw, didn't like it, too heavy for my taste

*Alice Cooper - Poison* Just found that this song is brilliant too


I made sure embedding isn't disabled this time


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 7, 2009)

3/5 - Never really been a big Cooper fan, Schools Out is about the only track I really like.


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

3/5 I don't like this rap song

*Robert Plant - Ship of Fools* One of the few songs I like. Well, I really don't like his solo really. I think he was really borned for Rock N' Roll... I feel somehow dissapointed after listening to some of his solo songs


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 7, 2009)

2/5- I sense he was going for "epic ballad", I do not care for ballads normally and that was a swing and a miss.

Dalriada: A Nap és Szél Haza


----------



## Minox (Sep 7, 2009)

2/5 - Nice music, but the song totally ruined it.

*Dope - Let's Fuck*


----------



## Theraima (Sep 7, 2009)

Dope is ok, but I didnt like that one..

Sting - Demolition Man [Live]


----------



## kristianity77 (Sep 7, 2009)

Demolition Man, top song!!!  4/5!!!

Now idea how to put vids in, but here is a link to my choice

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLuuLEsankw


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

4/5 Quite a cool song! Suites my taste

*Elvis Costello - Alison* Never really tried listening to Costello before. Suprisingly good.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2009)

3.5/5 - I've always enjoyed Elvis Costello, I don't go out of my way to listen to him but I like him.


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 8, 2009)

3.8/5 oddly enjoyable. not my genre, but great composition. pretty sure i've heard a few covers of that song.


and now, an instrumental for all of y'all who don't dig the death metal vocals.
Dismember - Phantoms (Of the Oath)


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

4/5 nice instrumental, really sounds good without the death vocals for me

*Jerry Lewis with B. B. King - Before the Night is Over* I kinda enjoyed this, unlike his cover of Rock and Roll with Jimmy Page


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2009)

4/5 - Great track, always been a fan of BB King. Not so much Jerry Lewis but he definitely didn't ruin the track like I thought he would.


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

Damn the stupid copyrights! Anyways, 3.7/5... Good track, but it doesn't satisfy me somehow

*Creedence Clearwater Revival - Have You Ever Seen the Rain?* Been listening to last.fm's recommendations. I still don't see why they needed to get that ridiculously long and weird name. But cool music IMO.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Sep 8, 2009)

4/5 Pretty good, I like it

Eiffel 65 - Now is Forever


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 8, 2009)

4/5 I like Creedence but they have better songs.

0/5 Awful, I hate them luckily we only got Blue over here.



Its not about killing hippies by the way.


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2009)

4.5/5, I like that song.  Wrong song. 3.5/5 for that one.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2009)

5/5 - Love Primal Scream.  Always have great hooks to their tracks.  Lol, avalanche effect!

5/5 - Never heard that before, top track.  Very sublime with a great beat.


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

4/5 I really don't like techno-like stuff, but the rythm is very listenable, in fact, nice

*Bruce Dickinson - Tears of the Dragon* This actually brings out more flavor of his vocal style than the Maiden stuff IMO


Edit: lol, whats with everyone posting too slow/fast today?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2009)

3/5 - Not really my type of thing but not bad.



One of my favourite bands of all time, and it also used to be my nick during my Amiga courier days!


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

4/5 I can see why they are your favorite band, not my favourite tho. Led Zep and Aerosmith are still my tops.

*Red Hot Chili Peppers -  Californication* Suddenly remembered I used to hate this band back in the past. And most bands I like now I hated in the past too (namely Led Zeppelin)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2009)

4/5 - Not one of my favourite RHCP tracks but still great.  Top band, Flea's an amazing bassist.


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2009)

2.9/5, I liked the opening but the rest of the song didn't live up to the expectations.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2009)

4/5 - Not my favourite ELP track but still great.


----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

3.2/5 Hmmm, I never did enjoy the music of Dead Kennedy's kind. But they are great compositions nonetheless

*Ten Years After - I'd Love to Change the World*


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 9, 2009)

4/5- 'twas part of the soundtrack to a good summer I had not so long ago.

Eight Dayz "What´s so strange about me?"



Just to save people a search; this is probably what you remember it from if you do at all: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klvbgJrawzU&fmt=18


----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

3.7/5 Cool song, especially liked the drum beats' rythm for some reason

*Black Stone Cherry - Blind Man* Used to like them back when I liked pop, recently revisited them and found some new interest in them.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2009)

3.5/5 - Not bad but sounds similar to most of the genre.


----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

3/5... alright... but totally out of my taste

*Led Zeppelin - Heartbreaker* NOBODY CAN STOP MY LED ZEPPELIN FANATICSM!!!!!


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2009)

4.5/5 

On an unrelated note, I want to own a Zeppelin. Well, rigid airship in any case.


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

3/5 cool song, but again totally out of my taste

*REO Speedwagon - Keep On Loving You* Another one recommended to me by last.fm


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 10, 2009)

2/5 meh

SODOM - AGENT ORANGE


----------



## Domination (Sep 11, 2009)

2.3/5 meh... don't like it

*Chickenfoot - Avenida Revolucion* Joe Satriani, Sammy Hagar, Michael Anthony and Chad Smith!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 11, 2009)

3/5 - It was alright, preferred the other one you posted by them.



Not a big fan of Placebo but love this track.


----------



## Domination (Sep 12, 2009)

4/5 I can see why you like it

*Trans-Siberian Ochestra - Wizards in Winter* Awesome band, this is from a christmas album of theirs. I wouldn't know them if it weren't for Antoligy on irc


----------



## Defiance (Sep 12, 2009)

4.5/5 I really like that song and the band.



Time for a slight change in scenery..  Some good ol' trance techno.  I really like this song and the background.


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 13, 2009)

3.7/5 i enjoyed it, atmosphere was a bit to strange for me...

Nevermore - The Psalm of Lydia


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

3.6/5 Not too shabby, I can enjoy it better than most of your other material, which are totally out of my taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Deep Purple - Smoke on the Water* classic band, sounds awesome


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 14, 2009)

5/5 fuck yeah


more deep purple!!!
Deep Purple - Highway Star


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 14, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> 5/5 fuck yeah
> 
> 
> more deep purple!!!
> Deep Purple - Highway Star



5/5 bitchin... I remember hearing that song in a video game I think?  either way it's a gg song and on my favorites now


----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2009)

2/5, too teeny poppy for my taste. 


Speaking of vanilla rock, have some 'a this:


----------



## Domination (Sep 14, 2009)

3.5/5 Meatloaf is a pretty cool dude

*The Who - The Song is Over*


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 15, 2009)

3.5/5 the beginning was a little to dreary for me, but great otherwise

now, for the most awesome death metal band in existence!!! imo of course
Fleshgod Apocalypse - In Honour of Reason


----------



## Domination (Sep 17, 2009)

2.8/5 I could stand a little of it... 

*Sex Pistols - EMI* Got into them... One of the best of Punk Rock IMO


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 18, 2009)

5/5 - Pretty much anything by the Pistols will get a 5/5 from me!


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

3.7/5 Pretty nice sounding.... But the falsetto.... Can't stand it.

*Velvet Revolver - Come On Come In* Weiland is an awesome vocalist. Couldn't care less about Slash, overrated guitar style.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 19, 2009)

4/5 It's great, I need to listen to English music more often.

*Lollipop - ?????*. It's one of my favorite songs in Chinese.


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

2.5/5 Eh? Bang Bang Tang? Never really were into them even with all the publicity and popularity they have over here. But then I don't like most C-Pop or pop for the matter. But I can still accept C-Pop cos i grew up listening to that

*Bruce Dickinson - Change of Heart* Bruce Dickinson's voice is so smexy I want to jizz in my pants. his really awesome, both in and out of Maiden.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 19, 2009)

Meh. 3/5

*Between the Buried and Me - Prequel to the Sequel*


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 19, 2009)

4.5/5 love it. Nothing more to say about it, just awesome.

*Da Mouth - King and Queen [Remix]* I love the remix more as the original one. Like it or not.


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

4.5/5 Da Mouth has always been my favourite chinese group, even more than May Day who are more rock oriented

*The Animals - I'm Going to Change the World* Their R&B is awesome, I like their songs as much as rolling stones who are also quite rythmic and bluesy though they are more rockish.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

5/5 - One of my favourite Animals tracks.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 20, 2009)

5/5 its the fucking Pixies, need I explain?

Warning: The following song contains naughty language.


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 20, 2009)

3/5 its average i guess

Belphegor - Justine: Soaked in Blood


blackened death metal


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

2/5 kinda ok... even if its black metal... And nice picture 

*Jimi Hendrix - Can You See Me*


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 21, 2009)

3/5 It's good, but not really good to say WOW.

*G-Dragon - Heartbreaker* One of my favorite songs all time! Really addictive!


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 22, 2009)

1/5 Not for me at all.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 22, 2009)

2.5/5- Not ear rape but there are far better examples of the genre for me.

Korpiklaani - Old Tale


----------



## Domination (Sep 22, 2009)

3.5/5 may have sounded better if i weren't using my dad's laptop with crappy audio output.

*Journey - Be Good to Yourself* steve perry has great vocal skill


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't like it but I don't hate it.



Biffy's latest single, very different to what they usually do.  Hated it when I first heard it but love it now.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 23, 2009)

2/5- Intro was good but then it devolved into something I would here in a bad anime show (but in English).

goldie lookin' chain - self suicide



Also no thanks for TrolleyDave- he played one of their songs earlier in this thread and caused an earworm because of it.


----------



## Domination (Sep 23, 2009)

3/5 Don't like rap but its pretty good rythm. And Jimi Hendrix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*The Presidents of the United States of America - Lump* Thought their name was pretty cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess they are still alright for my taste tho.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 23, 2009)

4/5 good but too short


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 23, 2009)

5/5 love that song.

Too late, youtube has gone slow for me.  2/5 for that song, I've loved some Peppers songs while others I've just fount to be ok at best.


----------



## berlinka (Sep 23, 2009)

4/5 I love the way he's holding his....mic


----------



## Domination (Sep 23, 2009)

2.5/5 Too meh for me
Edit: 3.5/5 Pretty cool song, has a nice and dreamy atmosphere.

*G3 - My Guitar Wants to Kill Your Mama* G3 is not a band, its a tour founded by Joe Satriani and has many different guitarists performed for it.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 23, 2009)

3/5 liked the guitar work but wasn't too fond of the actual song


----------



## Domination (Sep 23, 2009)

4.2/5 Normally, I'l give higher for a Rise Against song, but I just don't like this as much.

*Queen - Another One Bites the Dust* People know I've been trying to get into Queen lately.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 23, 2009)

5/5 a classic!


----------



## casidepro (Sep 23, 2009)

2/5 Not really my taste


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 23, 2009)

Bad lyrics (I have heard more repetitive lyrics but this is definitely top 10)- they also seem rather confused ("showing thugs love in a vocal tone that would put most 12 year old castrated boys to shame).
Bad singer
Flagrant abuse of autotune type software
Whoever edited it deserves to be fired and their reputation ruined regardless of what they have done before or do afterwards.
It is a track the author presumably wants people to dance to and the vocalist can not dance (or at least fails to show such an ability)
1/5- It is spared a 0 as the autotune means it is only intellectually offensive.

Tom Waits - Lie to me


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Sep 24, 2009)

1/5 lie to me
its absolutely not my taste, the sound seems to be a lil bit odd :-/

30 seconds to mars - beautiful lie


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 24, 2009)

0/5 Shitty Mainstream music.

*Fatty Spins - Apple Store Love Song*


----------



## JesseB (Sep 24, 2009)

LOL!!!

I didn't know Elvis Costello had a son.  2/5

Try this out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNQG8qCdZC8...feature=related


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 24, 2009)

2.3/5 um.....

Nevermore - The Sound of Silence (Simon and Garfunkle Cover)


dont be fooled when it says "cover"
this is nothing like the original, other than the lyrics.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 24, 2009)

5/5

*Nine Inch Nails - Metal*


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

3.5/5 pretty cool but i don't like industrial stuff

*Aerosmith - Sunshine* I like the chorus. And Joe Perry's abs. hawt


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 24, 2009)

3.5/5 I usually like aerosmith but that was...meh

*R.E.M - Orange Crush*


----------



## Domination (Sep 25, 2009)

3.6/5 R.E.M. is a pretty cool band, but only some songs I like this is probably one of them

*The Stooges - No Fun* Iggy Pop =D


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 25, 2009)

4/5- Not my favourite of their songs but a good one.

Time for some technical guitar music.
Falchion - Mayhem Machine


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 25, 2009)

4/5 dude... what the hell?!?!? why havent i heard of them before?!?!

Immortal - All Shall Fall


OFF THE NEW ALBUM RELEASED TODAY!!!


----------



## Domination (Sep 25, 2009)

4/5 pretty cool even if it black/death metal (I still dunno how to differentiaite) tbh, I only listened up to 2mins because I couldn't stand the muffled sound at low volume, but its too late to play this song loudly.

*The Yardbirds- Mr. Your A Better Man Than I*


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Sep 25, 2009)

Meh. Better than I expected 3/5
Fight Like Apes - Jake Summers

Well?


----------



## Theraima (Sep 25, 2009)

3.5/5 

I assume that was a parody of something? Anyway it was pretty good.

Iron Maiden - Run to the hills


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry I just can't stand metal "singing"... 2/5
That wasn't a parody. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ahh, well then. Nothing like a bit of Calvin on a Friday evening.


----------



## Hardkaare (Sep 25, 2009)

2.5/5 not really my taste...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 25, 2009)

3.7/5 I like it, but it's got quite the annoying beat...



Also, download the song in 320 kbps (or more), then listen to it, it'll sound MUCH better.


----------



## Theraima (Sep 25, 2009)

1.5/5 Didnt really like that one..

Santana - No one to depend on live


----------



## Domination (Sep 26, 2009)

4/5 yay santana... But did you really need a gh video?

*Eric Clapton - Cocaine* I like it more than JJ Cale's original version....


----------



## Theraima (Sep 26, 2009)

4/5 Clapton is a good guitarist ^^
I did need a GH video just like this, its best quality I was able to find and at Santana that live version is best ^^

Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 26, 2009)

2/5 didn't like it much 

*Red Hot Chili Peppers - Zephyr Song* everyone likes a bit of RHCP


----------



## Domination (Sep 26, 2009)

3.7/5 yeah kinda liked it... But not the type of Chili Peppers I like tho.

*Public Image Limited* Post-Punk... Couldn't really get into PIL stuff except this song. Johnny Rotten is awesome nonetheless.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 26, 2009)

2.5/5 I prefer him in Sex Pistols

*Nightwish - Amaranth*


----------



## Domination (Sep 26, 2009)

5/5 Really loved the female vocals here unlike normally, and shes kinda hawt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Bruce Dickinson - Laughing in the Hiding Bush* Dickinson is my favourite Maiden vocalist of all time, his ocal style even in solo career is awesome


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 26, 2009)

4.5/5 Great but i prefer the iron maiden songs
*Audioslave - Cochise* video qualuty's a bit poor but oh well


----------



## Domination (Sep 26, 2009)

4/5 Audioslave is a nice supergroup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Foreigner - Jukebox Hero* Lou Gramm ftw


----------



## Theraima (Sep 26, 2009)

2.5/5 Its ok, not best but not worst..

Metallica - The Memory Remains


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 26, 2009)

4.5/5 It's one of Metallica's best songs IMO.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 26, 2009)

2/5- In my opinion it is songs like that which show why Metallica should have remained as a speed metal band. 2/5 as it would make an acceptable backing track for something.
edit: too slow.
At the risk of sounding like an idiot I am unable to appreciate Mr Manson's music courtesy of one too many "rock" nights as a kid so 3/5- not middle of the road but not far off and he has better tracks out there.

Once again it seems I come into this topic with nothing to add onto it, oh well cop out number 2 seen as I already used Ballroom blitz a few pages back.



Bobby 'Boris' Pickett - Monster Mash

To my knowledge there is no video so in cheesy remember the XX's clips show tradition I went with a top of the pops version instead...... and people were sorry to see this show go.


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 26, 2009)

4/5 the monster mash!!!!!

Behemoth - Conquer All


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 26, 2009)

1/5 it was sounding great until he started "singing"
*Dillinger Escape Plan - Black Bubblegum*


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 26, 2009)

2/5- Everything about that track screamed poor man's queens of the stone age.

Bad Manners - Hoots Mon


Those who found themselves in the UK (not sure about other places) circa 1992 and wondering where they heard it before you are probably a fan of old sweet adverts:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-xG3D8OMQk&fmt=18


And just because I am now in "be a bastard mode" the other advert you were trying hard not to recall:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EA8MhCBTp4&fmt=18


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 26, 2009)

5/5 - I fucking love Bad Manners!


----------



## Theraima (Sep 26, 2009)

1.5/5 That was... Oh I dont know..

Metallica - Shortest Straw


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 26, 2009)

1/5 ewww...metallica


----------



## Theraima (Sep 26, 2009)

2.5/5 It was alright...

Ozzy Osbourne - I Dont Wanna Stop


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 26, 2009)

3/5 - Not really a big Ozzy fan, his stuffs ok but his real life antics are far greater than his tunes.


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

3/5 lol! Cute little band there, the kids pretty cute IMO, but not my taste sorry.

*Rise Against - From Heads Unworthy* Some Melodic Hardcore, they became more mellow, still Punk either way adn i still love them


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

3/5 - Not bad, wouldn't go out of my way to hear it but I wouldn't beat someone up for playing it! lol


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

3.5/5 the guy is pretty cool, but I just don't like the girl like always. 

*Boston - Amanda* I think it has the touching kind of feel


How do people find so many artists anyways?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 27, 2009)

1/5- Sorry I spent the entirety of that song with visions of every bad 80s chick flick I have ever endured (a surprisingly large amount) floating around in my head.

The Ramones - Howling At The Moon (Sha-La-La)


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 27, 2009)

4/5 I really like the ramones

*Foo Fighters - Everlong*


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 27, 2009)

3/5 good composition, not my style

Pantera - Living Through Me (Hell's Wrath)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

5/5 - Only ever heard the albums Cowboys From Hell and Vulgar Display but really enjoyed them. Will hunt out this album now!  Love the crunchy rhythmic guitars and bouncy drums.


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 28, 2009)

4/5 hahahahah that was pretty cool!!!

Pantera - Rock the World


this is pantera during their glam metal 80s era, from the first album with Phil singing, "Power Metal", the album right before Cowboys


----------



## Arcadex (Sep 28, 2009)

.


----------



## Blastoise (Sep 28, 2009)

Freaking Awesome 4/5 (For Pantera)


----------



## Arcadex (Sep 28, 2009)

.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2009)

4/5 - Great track, I really enjoy Daft Punk.  Always seem to have great vids as well.


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

4/5 Yeah cool

*Led Zeppelin - Achilles Last Stand* some fans on  last.fm consider this to be one of Zeppelin's best...


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 28, 2009)

5.5/5 awesome!!!! the bass galloping was sweet.


Riot - Thundersteel


80's speed/power metal!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2009)

4/5 - Great track!  Love the drums.


----------



## Theraima (Sep 28, 2009)

Nah..Didnt really like that one.. 2/5

Iron Maiden  - 2 Minutes To Midnight


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 28, 2009)

Meh. 2/5
*
Soundgarden - Blow Up The Outside World*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 29, 2009)

3.5/5 - Not the best Soundgarden track I've heard.


----------



## Domination (Sep 29, 2009)

2/5 perosnally, I don't like his vocal style and its kinda like rap but it think its ok, but the song.... its twisted. DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME KIDS!

*Three Days Grace - Bitter Taste* Alternative/Post-Grunge... maybe  alittle mainstream, sounds like Breaking Benjamin, but I like them


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 30, 2009)

4/5 niiiiice...
*Offspring - Stuff Is Messed Up*


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 30, 2009)

2/5 forgettable, I actually like a lot of their early work before they become a novelty act.  Stuff after "Ixnay on the Hombre" was fairly meh.

Time for a German version of the Beatles:


----------



## Domination (Sep 30, 2009)

5/5 feels weird hearing it in german... but hey its one of my favouritest beatles tracks.

*Creed - Overcome* a very heavy creed song...


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 30, 2009)

0/5 sorry I don't like Creed.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 30, 2009)

3/5 not really my thing but it gets points for being funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Mindless Self Indulgence - Revenge*


----------



## Domination (Sep 30, 2009)

2/5 Meh don't like them... In fact, I hate them for making that terrible "I Hate Jimmy Page" song! 

*Foo Fighters - Stranger Things Have Happened* Dave Grohl is really sexy even when hes not on drums


speaking of dave on drums, can't wait for Them Crooked Vultures' debut!


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 30, 2009)

3.5/5 like the foos but that's my least favorite song from the album
*Nightwish - Bye Bye Beautiful*


----------



## Domination (Sep 30, 2009)

3/5 still cool but i dun like the femsle vocas, like always, the male ones are still ok

*Iggy Pop - Kill City* Godfather of Punk!!!


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 30, 2009)

2/5 don't like iggy pop
*Killswitch Engage - My Curse*


----------



## Domination (Sep 30, 2009)

3.8/5 not bad.... i think

*Public Image Limited - (This is Not a) Love Song* may be ear toture for some, thats what I felt when I first listened to PIL anyways...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 30, 2009)

5/5 - Love PiL, nuff said!  Best version of the track as well, it's only available as a single or on the bootleg LP "Commercial Zone".





The video in the spoiler is for Dommy to check out! lol


Spoiler



This is the album version from "This is what you want".  It's still really good but not as cool as the version you posted.


----------



## Langin (Sep 30, 2009)

hmmm 3/5 its oke how about

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojzRHvt5kF4


----------



## Domination (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey, I liked the other version too! Thanks Mr. Dave

Amerika, 4.2/5 a very very good song. I like the what i think is a majestic sound


*Public Image Limited - Disapointed* still lovn' them


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 1, 2009)

3.5/5- Inoffensive pop music (actually quite a feat). 

The Distillers - Drain The Blood


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 1, 2009)

Woah, just a little too heavy for me. I give a 3/5.

Birthday Sex by Jeremih, this creeps me out, my cousin just made me listen to it today.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2009)

1/5 - Generic and samey.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 1, 2009)

3.2/5 Not really my type, I guess it's okay.

Poker Face by Daughtry, his version rocks!


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 1, 2009)

4/5- Not something I would usually listen to but a very good vocalist none the less.

US Bombs- Roll Around


----------



## Domination (Oct 1, 2009)

4/5 sounds pretty anthemic...

*Daughtry - Supernatural* KB just reminded me that I still loved this sexy beast even if others don't. Chris FTW!


----------



## ca_michelbach (Oct 1, 2009)

4/5 daughtry rocks
*Red Hot Chili Peppers - Otherside* probably my favorite band of all time


EDIT: 200th post!


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 2, 2009)

3.7/5

...pic unrealated


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 2, 2009)

2.5/5 Err, kinda, different for me...

*What About Now (Acoustic) by Daughtry* This version is better than the original I'd say.


----------



## Domination (Oct 2, 2009)

2/5 I think this version sucks. I only like Daughtry because he has sexy rock pipes, don't like most of his acoustic versions

*The Killing Tree - Replace My Heart* The vocalist is Tim Mcllrath from Rise Against!!! Its sort of a blend between metal and hardcore and I love it


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2009)

4/5 - Really enjoyed that track, great intro.


----------



## Domination (Oct 2, 2009)

3.5/5 heh not bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Aerosmith - Little Child* An Aerosmith track a day, attracts all the chicks this way!


----------



## Yoshimashin (Oct 2, 2009)

1/5. I hate Aerosmith.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Oct 2, 2009)

Irritating and gayish 0.01/5


----------



## Yoshimashin (Oct 2, 2009)

3/5 Old Muse > New Muse


----------



## Domination (Oct 2, 2009)

3/5 guess it was ok... never really liked muse

*The Killing Tree - Dressed to Fuck* More of them...


----------



## Shinryuji (Oct 2, 2009)

3.5/5 I like the song, but I prefer others.

EDIT: My posting ability is too slow!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 2, 2009)

0/5

*Delta 9 - From Darkness*


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 3, 2009)

3.8/5 I have always kinda liked Delta 9.


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 3, 2009)

5/5 fuck yes lord worm!!!

Lazarus AD - Revolution


----------



## Domination (Oct 3, 2009)

5/5 Awesome song. Really. Not too death metal-ish.

*Robert Plant & Alison Krauss - Gone Gone Gone (Done Moved On)* Dunno how many ppl can enjoy this folk rock/country collabration between him and that woman. I Love Robert Plant tho!!!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 3, 2009)

Err, I give it a 3.4, not my type, but seems pretty err, pleasant.

Never Gonna Give You Up by Barack Obama




Spoiler



You just got BarackRoll'd.


----------



## Domination (Oct 3, 2009)

0/5 The original rickroll song is actually not bad... but this is just pieces of speech added together...

*Steve Vai - Tender Surrender* The first Vai song I listened to... Dun really know his songs well


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2009)

He's quite good. 4.5/5

*X Japan - Kurenai*


I'm not into Japanese bands a whole lot, but I like this one. Listen to the album version for better sound quality, of course.


----------



## Domination (Oct 4, 2009)

3.8/5 Dun really like X JAPAN even when I was into J-Rock... Toshi and Yoshiki are good tho (I forgot how to spell their names alrdy... i think)

*LUNA SEA - I For You* fave LUNA SEA song


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 4, 2009)

3/5 Meh

*Nine Inch Nails - A Warm Place*


And Dom I think you'll like this one..


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2009)

4.1/5. Pleasant. And I don't usually like instrumentals.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2009)

4/5 - I really like Anastasia.  She's got a great voice.


----------



## Domination (Oct 4, 2009)

2.5/5 Didn't really particulary like or hate it... But the female vocal here was kinda... special

*Aerosmith - Ain't That a Bitch* Wnjoying their Nine Lives album.... It has to be their most underrated album ever.


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 4, 2009)

4/5 yes

Arch Enemy - Taking Back My Soul


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2009)

Arch Enemy are one of the bands I like some songs for but can leave most of them (granted most= tracks from Black Earth).
Still 3/5- A solid track.

I hope nobody (including myself) has posted this, I have a feeling I have but even with print topic I can not see the entire thread.
Judas Priest- Electric Eye


----------



## Domination (Oct 5, 2009)

3.7/5 Kinda good... I don't love most of Priest's songs... I liek but not love...

*Black Label Society - Stillborn (Acoustic)* Can't really say it sounds better unplugged... But yeah this the acoustic version. Kinda reminds me of his Southern Rock days, but not good enough for me...


----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2009)

3.5/5 
I really get the impression the studio version is much better and that makes me sad  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*3 Doors Down - Kryptonite*


----------



## Domination (Oct 5, 2009)

3.6/5 Tho I kinda like 3 doors, and this is one of their more famous songs, I dun really like it.

*The Beatles - Misery* Dunno why... But its been trapped in my head for whole of today...


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 6, 2009)

1.5/5 meh... never liked the beatles

The Absence - Dead and Gone


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 6, 2009)

1 out of 5 just because you said you didnt like the beatles.

Queen-Under Pressure


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 6, 2009)

Anything with Queen give me an Automatic 5/5
*
David Bowie - I'm Afraid Of Americans*


----------



## Theraima (Oct 6, 2009)

I dont like David Bowie at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1/5

Metallica - No Leaf Clover


----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2009)

4/5


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 7, 2009)

4/5 - Nice track, good change from piano to guitar and back again.


----------



## Domination (Oct 7, 2009)

3.7/5 i feel suicidal all of a sudden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*The Who - Boris the Spider*


----------



## Seven (Oct 7, 2009)

4/5 -- Spiders creep the shit out of me and that music video did not help my phobia at all, but that aside, the song was absolutely great, vocals were really tolerable and went along well. (:

And now for something completely different.


Yann motherfucking Tiersen.


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 7, 2009)

2/ 5
To slow for my liking


----------



## Domination (Oct 7, 2009)

3.5/5 I love HYDE and L'Arc when I loved J-Rock, nuff said

*Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven (Live)* I'm sure Stairway has been posted a thousand times, probably a few hundred times by me, but hell I was watching Zepp's old lives and I found this to be amazing and ambient even live. Maybe I'm just too big of a Zeppelin fanboy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Wish Zeppelin could get together for a reunion, even though the quality will drop without Bonham, but it will still rock.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 7, 2009)

4.3/5

Tatsulok (Triangle) by Bamboo (a local Filipino Song)




Spoiler



Sonny jump, drop if necessary 
Or you may get hit by stray bullets 

Sonny you listen, don't go late at night
You might get mistaken to lie beside 
Sonny do you know what the ended tree
That this mess will not end

[refrain] 
Yellow and red is not really the conflict
The color and brand is not the reason
Until many prostrate in poverty 
And justice is for rich 

[chorus] 
While they have the triangle,
And they are at the top
This mess won't end

And the former quaint farm, is now cemetery 
Sonny you act, turn the triangle
Like the poor, pasted on top 

[repeat refrain and chorus] 

[repeat refrain and chorus] 

[repeat chorus] 

This mess won't end.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Oct 7, 2009)

2/5 I didn't really like it but bits of were ok i guess

*Stone Sour - Through the Glass* it's hard to believe he's the singer for slipknot


----------



## Domination (Oct 7, 2009)

3.7/5 pretty nice sound and that guy looks pretty handsome

*Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love* Live version is pretty meh.... Studio version ftw!


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 7, 2009)

3/5 it was ok
just to show what a big kh freak i am


----------



## Domination (Oct 7, 2009)

2/5 Really its been posted many tiems by KingdomBlade and I never really enjoyed it much all of those times. Too dreamy for my taste. But nice drum beats tho.

*Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song* Basically Jimmy Page jamming on soem riffs, Robert Plant is pretty good here though.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 7, 2009)

@ sanctuary:. great one 4/5, but the japanese version(passion) is better


----------



## outgum (Oct 8, 2009)

2/5 maybe 3
Im not a fan of THIS gorillaz song, i like other ones though

So now my one, Only TWEWY fans will find humour and coolness in this XD
But here


----------



## Veho (Oct 8, 2009)

1/5 
You're right, I didn't find any humor in it, and I'm not a TWEWY fan. To me, it's just a mess. 

And now, bizarre. 

*Army of Lovers - Crucified*


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Oct 8, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> 2/5 maybe 3
> Im not a fan of THIS gorillaz song, i like other ones though
> 
> So now my one, Only TWEWY fans will find humour and coolness in this XD
> But here



I found this to be freaking epic.


----------



## Veho (Oct 8, 2009)

"_This video is not available in your country due to copyright restrictions._"


----------



## Domination (Oct 8, 2009)

3/5 didn't really hate ot like it. But its ok.

*Nirvana - Aero Zepeplin* Its grunge. But hey, its got my two favouritest bands of all time in its title, so I love it. j/k. Its actually a pretty good song.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 8, 2009)

4/5 - One oif the better Nirvana tracks, sounded better on the bootleg demo tape when it was unpolished.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 8, 2009)

1/5- Sorry, I once attended a tourist trap hotel (if you go exploring and just need a bed it works well enough) as well as several weddings and bad discos.......

Sabbat (the English band, not the Japanese one)- Hosanna in excelsis


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2009)

4/5 - Great track, not heard that before.



More Cardiacs because, well, you can never hear enough Cardiacs.


----------



## Domination (Oct 9, 2009)

4/5 Actually, I never even heard of them before... Without video= beautiful music... With video... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Pete Townshend - Let My Love Open the Door* I think his guitar is better complimented with the voice of Roger Daltrey, but I think he still doesn't look a The Who feel in this song, which made him so great


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 9, 2009)

4/5, good song, but I'm not that that fan of classic rock, or whatever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Placebo - Meds* Since last week, I'm in Placebo-fever, dunno why, I like their music.


----------



## Domination (Oct 9, 2009)

2.5/5 Not really wha I thought it would be liek after I heard the intro, but still passable I guess...

*Nirvana - Sliver* Maybe just another grunge song, but I do think this is actually one of Cobain's best songs.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't like it much. 3/5

*Megadeth - Tornado of Souls*

Here's a good thrash band. It's too bad that they didn't make many great albums.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2009)

0/5 - I hate Megadeth, sorry!  There are much much much better thrash bands then them, and Dave Mustaine is an ass.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2009)

4/5 Iz nice.


What do you recommend for thrash bands, Dave?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2009)

4/5 - Heard it loads of times, good fun party track.



(Some good thrash in my opinion are Suicidal Tendencies, Slayer, Napalm Death (pre-Suffer The Children), Nuclear Assault, Sepultura, Anthrax)


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 10, 2009)

2/5- Not a bad vocalist but I am certainly not drawn to look up any more of her songs.

I am almost certain someone has linked this up somewhat recently but I am not overly concerned right now unless was me that did it.

Faith no more- epic


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2009)

5/5 - Love Faith No More, one of my favourite tracks.  It was me who posted the FNM vid before but it was Midlife Crisis not Epic.


----------



## Domination (Oct 10, 2009)

4/5 Punk FTW!

*The Who - Pictures of Lily*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2009)

3.5/5 - Not bad, not a massive Who fan - I just like a few of their tracks.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't even know if I should rate that!

I had no idea there was a video for this song.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2009)

3/5 - Not bad.


----------



## Domination (Oct 10, 2009)

3.5/5 Cool song but the first picture of that boy gives me the creeps :X

*Led Zeppelin - Fool in the Rain*


Ok I promise no more Zepeplin!... for the next 5 hours.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2009)

2.5/5 I don't like the upbeat singing.







*Derek and the Dominos - Layla*

I doubt that this hasn't been posted before, but it can't do much harm.


----------



## Domination (Oct 10, 2009)

5/5 Definitely miles beter than his own solo version.

*Jeff Beck - Cause We've Ended As Lovers* Can't really say I think hes the best even if his called a virtuoso by some ppl


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2009)

4/5 I think the best tracks on that album are "Freeway Jam" and "You Know What I Mean"


Here's Jeff with some early kind of metal sound.

The quality of this song decreases a bit after several listens, because that middle part doesn't hit you by surprise any longer.


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 10, 2009)

1/5 meh...

Mastodon - Oblivion


----------



## Domination (Oct 10, 2009)

3.5/5 Awesome heavy music, but sounds kinda linear for me

*Foo Fighters/Led Zeppelin - Ramble On* Tayler Hawkins on vocals and Dave Grohl on drums(great to see hsi awesome drumming again) performing with JPJ on bass and Jimmy Page on guitar!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I think Them Crooked Vultures will sound liek this but replace Jimmy Page and Talyor Hawkisn with Josh Homme.


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 10, 2009)

5/5 fresh twist on an old great track.

Children of Bodom - Bodom After Midnight


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 11, 2009)

4.5/5 I'm not a fan of growling, but that was very good!




*Rata Blanca - La Leyenda Del Hada y el Mago*

Damn, couldn't find a version without the video. The lyrics are creative (they're in Spanish though)


----------



## Domination (Oct 11, 2009)

4/5 Nice song even if its spanish

*L'Arc~en~Ciel - NEXUS 4* Its japanese but HYDE is one of my favourite vocalists of all time... along with Steven Tyler, Robert Plant, Jon Bon Jovi etc. He has vocal skill at least.


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 11, 2009)

0/5 oh god

Amon Amarth - Gods of War Arise


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 11, 2009)

0.5/5 I strongly dislike the "brutal" crap.


One of Jimi's best songs.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2009)

Uhm, which song is it? lol  It's not showing up mate.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 11, 2009)

Had a space inside the tags.


----------



## flusflus89 (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, cool and all. How about this one?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 11, 2009)

ERIC CLAPTON SUCKS!
ERIC CLAPTON SUCKS!


Spoiler



0/5


----------



## Domination (Oct 11, 2009)

0/5 complete ear torture for me

*Led Zeppelin - Heartbreaker* The original recording is has a much more fast paced note jam tan this, and its my favorite zeppelin song. But this is cool too with something new.


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 11, 2009)

4.5/5 I like the studio version better.

Metallica - For Whom The Bell Tolls


----------



## Domination (Oct 12, 2009)

4/5 Nice guitar work like always but don't really like Metallica much anymore these days.

*Lynyrd Skynyrd - Still Unbroken* The "new" lynyrd skynyrd on their new album "Gods & Guns"... I do think it has a distinctive Hard Rock and Southern Rock blending.


Edit: Chanegd the song, becasue I realised the new album was out.


----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2009)

4/5


----------



## playallday (Oct 12, 2009)

-1/5


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 12, 2009)

2.5/5


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2009)

5/5 -It's TMBG, no more words necessary!


----------



## Gore (Oct 12, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> 3/5 - Not bad, average college rock band.


3/5..
DAVE! You did NOT just call They Might Be Giants an "average college rock band"!!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/They_Might_Be_Giants


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 12, 2009)

10/5!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2009)

Gore said:
			
		

> DAVE! You did NOT just call They Might Be Giants an "average college rock band"!!



Nope I didn't!  I love TMBG, it was the band above it when I started posted my message! lol


----------



## iFish (Oct 12, 2009)

the POKE RAP lol


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 12, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Gore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edit the message then!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2009)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Edit the message then!!!



You saw nothing, you hear!


----------



## iFish (Oct 12, 2009)

so i guesa you guys dont like the POKE RAP


----------



## Domination (Oct 12, 2009)

4/5 I can see why you ppl like this band. Cool song

*Sex Pistols - Seventeen* Or known as "Lazy Sod". A tribute to TrolleyDave


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2009)

5/5 - I think I've got that concert on audio cassette somewhere!





			
				ifish said:
			
		

> so i guesa you guys dont like the POKE RAP



You're supposed to rate the song above your post and then post the video to the song you want rated.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 12, 2009)

?/5 - only words I could really pick out were "wanna rob a bank"



(god dammit, this version is censored >_


----------



## ca_michelbach (Oct 12, 2009)

4/5 I like NOFX
*The White Stripes - Fell In Love With a Girl*


----------



## BilliePop (Oct 12, 2009)

5/5 I love that song!

*Tool-Stinkfist*


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 13, 2009)

@Tool-Stinkfist 2/5 the sound is too strange, is this still music? o.O, ut video is kinda entertaining

*will smith - just the two of us*


----------



## JesseB (Oct 13, 2009)

Not bad. 3.5/5 although I prefer his earlier stuff like "summertime".



Might be a cop-out but you can't deny the classics.


----------



## Domination (Oct 13, 2009)

2/5 copyright restrictions... But i dun like daft punk anyways.

*Van Halen - Panama * I dun care even if many ppl don't like VH...


----------



## ca_michelbach (Oct 13, 2009)

3.5/5 alright...it's one of those songs that I think would sound better live.
*Nightwish - Dark Chest of Wonders* she doesn't sing it very well on the live version so I found a studio version


----------



## Veho (Oct 13, 2009)

3/5. While I like some of their songs, this one and me, we just didn't click. 

Now this one, on the other hand, I like: 




Mostly because of the text


----------



## Domination (Oct 14, 2009)

5/5 lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Chuck Berry - Little Queenie* Good ol' Rock N' Roll!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 14, 2009)

4/5 - Great track from a great performer!


----------



## Veho (Oct 14, 2009)

3/5. I can't deny the quality, but it's just not my cup of tea. 


Neither is this, but I'd like to get a rating on it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :


----------



## ca_michelbach (Oct 14, 2009)

4.9/5 it loses 0.1 for not being the kind of music i like

This isn't the actual video, I think it's meant to be some sort of message from the videos poster...


----------



## Domination (Oct 14, 2009)

3/5 Actually a Rise Against songs I don't like, but I still love their stuff.

*Black Sabbath - Sabbath Bloody Sabbath* OZZY!!!!! \m/


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 15, 2009)

3/5, not a big Black Sabbath fan.



COOOOOOOHEEEEEEEEEEEED!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2009)

3.5/5 - Pretty good.  Wouldn't go out of my way to hear it but wouldn't complain about it being on.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2009)

2/5 I found it boring.

Scorpions - Catch Your Train

Don't worry, its not hair metal.


----------



## Domination (Oct 15, 2009)

4/5 GREAT! The Scorpions ROCK YOU LIKE A HURRICANE!!!!

*Allman Brothers Band - Jessica* Don't worry its only some Allman Brothers Southern Rock


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 15, 2009)

Sounds nice 4/5, BTW thats Top Gear!!!

Youtube don't want me to embed so here is the link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdeJHGpGHz4
So funny


----------



## Domination (Oct 15, 2009)

2.5/5 The melody of the original SLTS song is still there so it rocks, but it doesn't get the marks fro SLTS because NIRVANA IS AWESOME so i dun like the song.

*Spirit - Taurus* The song Stairway to Heaven was "ripped off" from. Though its not totally like Stairway, some parts yes, but Stairway is a much more complex 8 minute song. W/e Zeppelin is still the best badn EVAR!!!


----------



## Hardkaare (Oct 15, 2009)

5/5 Found it very relaxing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Short but good...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 16, 2009)

4/5 
Nice.

The Hand That Feeds (Derkoi remix)
http://remix.nin.com/play/mix?id=18044

Probably my Fav THTF remix ever.


----------



## Shinryuji (Oct 16, 2009)

I love me some NIN! 5/5
In fact I'm going to oput up my favourite NIN instrumental.


----------



## Domination (Oct 16, 2009)

3.5/5 Good at some points, bad at some points. Not really a fan of industrial stuff. Still good.

*Black Sabbath - The Wizard* I actually found the albums with dio boring after returning to sabbath with ozzy!


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 16, 2009)

5/5- if we have not had it already I am disappointed in myself. I am going with my favourite song by black sabbath if not my favourite song ever.
You say drums though, was not Bill Ward not there for at least a part of the Dio era?

Tom Waits- Russian Dance:


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 16, 2009)

4/5
I Like it.

*Radiohead - House of Cards*


----------



## overslept (Oct 17, 2009)

0/5

Sorry, I'm not a Radiohead kind of guy.

Been getting into Liquid DnB lately, what do you guys think of this 

Skip to around 1:10 for the good stuffs.

It's got Transformers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know you want to watch it!


----------



## flusflus89 (Oct 17, 2009)

0/5

Transformers (flick) sucks!
Check this out!


----------



## Domination (Oct 17, 2009)

0/5 That has to be the most violent death/black metal i ever heard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NeSchn's sound like heavy metal in contrast....

*Santana - Interplanetary Party* No particular ft. vocalist in this one


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 17, 2009)

anal cunt kicks ass!!! you cant count them as niether death metal or black metal, it's called "noisecore". basically its grindcore, except instruments are played as badly as possible with the sole purpose of making noise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyways

2/5 not one of santanas better tracks
Lazarus AD - Revolution


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2009)

4/5 - Nice, really liked that track.  The guitarists style really reminded of Kerry King.


----------



## Domination (Oct 17, 2009)

4/5 Yay for nice background music and vocal arrangement, boo for female vocals

*The Beatles - Glass Onion* Going on a sudden listening spree to Queen and Beatles!!!


Edit: McCartney looks like weird with the mostache, the other members look good with them though.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2009)

5/5 - Love that track!


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 17, 2009)

3/5- Can't say it did a lot for me. I can not deny it is a song of quality though.

Blue Öyster Cult - "Veteran of the Psychic Wars".


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 17, 2009)

3.5/5 will probably like it more if I heard it more.


----------



## linkenski (Oct 17, 2009)

Not my type of music. It has style though
3.5/5

You can't really judge this by watching the 2 first minutes. It's long but i'm sure you'll like it if you hear the whole song.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 17, 2009)

0/5 that was horrible.  Nothing against that genre of music but boy that band...man I dont get it.


----------



## Domination (Oct 17, 2009)

4.2/5, really nice guitar and all, but the vocals didn't really sound like what i expected.

*Electrico - What Do You See* Our national day song... pretty.... nvm. This is probably the only local band that i remotely "like"


----------



## linkenski (Oct 17, 2009)

That was rather weak. 1/5


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 17, 2009)

Don't be a tit now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Way to quickly edit your post, I'll let you off for that.


----------



## linkenski (Oct 17, 2009)

Don't be a boob now.


----------



## Domination (Oct 17, 2009)

3.5/5 Not really what I like but i don't think its bad enough

*L'Arc~en~Ciel - HEAVEN'S DRIVE* I dun care even if ppl dun like J-Rock, they are my favourite J band and will always be.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 17, 2009)

linkenski said:
			
		

> This post has been removed by a moderator.
> Reason: Trolling



I would like to know what you said.


----------



## Raika (Oct 17, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> 3.5/5 Not really what I like but i don't think its bad enough
> 
> *L'Arc~en~Ciel - HEAVEN'S DRIVE* I dun care even if ppl dun like J-Rock, they are my favourite J band and will always be.


4.5/5 It's nice, epic guitar riff.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2009)

1/5 - No, just no!  Never been a Bon Jovi fan.


----------



## Domination (Oct 18, 2009)

4/5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*L'Arc~en~Ciel - Ibara no Namida* I got hooked with J-Rock again after listening to them yesterday!


Tho I dun really see any link between the song and the vid


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 18, 2009)

3/5 - Not usually my thing but that wasn't a bad track.


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 18, 2009)

1.5/5 meh

Cannibal Corpse - Death Walking Terror


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 18, 2009)

4/5 - Not bad at all!


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 18, 2009)

5/5 first carcass song i had ever heard (which i heard for the first time 3 days ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

dont hate me for doing this, but...
Children of Bodom - Blooddrunk


----------



## Domination (Oct 18, 2009)

4/5 Pretty cool, its softer than deathmetal but has the death metal gitar sond, also nice keyboarist

*The White Stripes - Hypnotize*


----------



## flusflus89 (Oct 18, 2009)

5/5 White Stripes is fucking cool!!!
Now check this out:



Oh yeah!


----------



## Raika (Oct 18, 2009)

EDIT: Beaten, 1/5 to ^, don't know what the hell is going on...


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Oct 18, 2009)

Can't stand that shit. 1/5
Let's see what people think of this disaster.

Shit. I know, your opinions?

Cheer up there's some commentary on it XD.


----------



## Domination (Oct 18, 2009)

0.1/5 thats gotta be their worst song ever, and i dun like BEP....

*The Beatles - Helter Skelter* Hey, its not common to hear Lennon shout like that


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 18, 2009)

5/5 - One of my favourite Beatles tracks (and Charles Mansons allegedly! lol).


----------



## Raika (Oct 18, 2009)

3.5/5 It's... okay.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 18, 2009)

4/5 - Very decent track.


----------



## soulfire (Oct 19, 2009)

4/5 out of pity ( joking )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VgL3NFCg34

the embed version was not able or something


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 19, 2009)

3/5 points for being funny, but wtf

Deceased - A Very Familiar Stranger


----------



## ether2802 (Oct 19, 2009)

3/5 but I don't really like that kind of violence for my ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aphex Twin - Window Licker


----------



## Domination (Oct 19, 2009)

3/5 Not really my taste but its still ok

*The Yarbirds - Mister You're a Better Man than I* Bluesy old music!!!


----------



## Raika (Oct 19, 2009)

4/5. Pretty decent.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPXjt1MWOCA
Embedding disabled lol.


----------



## Domination (Oct 19, 2009)

3.5/5 Pretty cool, but not really playing out like i wanted it to, still cool

*Led Zeppelin - The Rover* 70s' ultimate riff rock gods forever


----------



## Shinryuji (Oct 19, 2009)

4/5 I like me a bit of Zep, but I always find that their intro's drag on slightly too long for my liking.
Now for a bit of a joke one


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 19, 2009)

1/5 - Generic pop rap, sorry.


----------



## ether2802 (Oct 19, 2009)

Sounds like cheap british punk, I love it...!! *5/5*


----------



## Shinryuji (Oct 19, 2009)

3/5 Rammstein really bore me lately =/

Also, Dave, you weren't meant to like the song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was the first song that came to mind after Zepplin ._.


----------



## overslept (Oct 20, 2009)

2/5 alright, but repetitive.




watch it all the way through without orgasming and you win.


----------



## Domination (Oct 20, 2009)

3.5/5 Not really something that will make me orgasm, but still pretty cool.

*Queens of the Stone Age - Quick and to the Pointless* I'm sure this songs reminds me of Mr. Dave... Creepy, psychotic voice. Young girls singing by the side. "I'm so old, You're so young"... Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 20, 2009)

4/5 - Haven't heard alot of their tracks but everything I've heard by them I've really liked.


----------



## Raika (Oct 20, 2009)

3.5/5. Not really my type of music, but it wasn't bad.


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 21, 2009)

2.5/5 but bear in mind I am not a fan of that band.


----------



## BumFace (Oct 21, 2009)

3/5 was ok, it's listenable



the best song about a mobile phone xD


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 21, 2009)

that was OK. 3/5


HOPE YA EASE UP HERE!


----------



## Blue-K (Oct 21, 2009)

Well...sorry, but I hate the voice -.-' . Otherwise, this would be a realy nice song...love the Guitarparts...meh *3/5*.

Ok, new one:

I love the female singer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 22, 2009)

Blue-K said:
			
		

> Well...sorry, but I hate the voice -.-' . Otherwise, this would be a realy nice song...love the Guitarparts...meh *3/5*.
> 
> Ok, new one:
> 
> ...



Vocaloid has an amazing voice what the heck!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyway, I like the cover song lol.. 5/5 n1 dawg.

Ai No Corrida by Uniting Nations .. couldn't find a music video for it but I think this is much better lol nvm was danny choo before I posted^^


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 22, 2009)

0/5
Poppy Crap.

Well, Since Pretty Hate Machine turned 20 yesterday i shall play this to celebrate!
*Nine Inch Nails - Down In It*


----------



## Domination (Oct 22, 2009)

3.5/5 I dun really like inudstrial stuff, but it was still ok for me.

*Tenacious D - Kickapoo* My favourite Tenacious D song, ever.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 22, 2009)

^ 5/5
Yeah, Dio AND Meat Loaf! Plus I've got that tshirt the kid's wearing, Mob Rules Tour was awesome, one of the best concerts I've ever seen.
Ok, a little switch-up.. vThis is my goddess.


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 22, 2009)

4.5/5

It's a dub of Hotel Calafornia.


----------



## Domination (Oct 23, 2009)

1/5 Dun really like it. Hotel California is one of my favourite songs of all time and that sounded terrible

*Uriah Heep - July Morning*


----------



## Aeter (Oct 23, 2009)

1/5. Don't like heeps.


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 23, 2009)

1/5 what just happened?

Powerglove - Mario Minor


video game metal!!!


----------



## mosqto (Oct 23, 2009)

1/5 don't really like people messing with my favorite video game theme music

Loituma - Ieva's Polka


----------



## Forstride (Oct 23, 2009)

0/5.  I hope it was a joke post, because I'm assuming you just felt like posting it because it's a meme or whatever it's called.



Random song my friend showed me, and I thought it was decent.


----------



## Domination (Oct 23, 2009)

2/5 Heard that song before, but I just don't like death metal/black metal/death core or whatever that is. But the background is still quite cool.

*Ten Years After - I'd love to Change the World*


----------



## Shinryuji (Oct 23, 2009)

3.5/5 nice song, but I'm trying to cleanse myself from the following at the moment.
It's... Difficult.


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 23, 2009)

0/5 fuck the what?

Sadus - Man Infestation


----------



## Domination (Oct 24, 2009)

2.3/5 Good background as always, for all of these death metal/black metal/deathcore bands. 

*Joan Baez - Babe I'm Gonna Leave You* The original version of my favourite song from Zeppelin.... Its nice, but her voice is a little too sharp... But then, I'm a Zeppelin fanboy.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Oct 24, 2009)

1/5 That's just terrible

*Rise Against - Chamber the Cartridge*


----------



## Hardkaare (Oct 24, 2009)

2/5 Not my style


----------



## Domination (Oct 24, 2009)

4.5/5 I dun even need to hear it, heard it so many times already. Anything from TS&TW album is excellent.
Edit: 3.3/5 Techno is not my style too, but I guess thats one of the better techno tracks I've heard, and the girls pretty good looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Foo Fighters - DOA* One of my favouritest FF songs.


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2009)

4/5 Not bad.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 24, 2009)

3/5..I like rest of the soundtrack on it, but I just don't like THAT song that much.



Chiptune FTW!


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2009)

3/5... Uhhh? Mmm... I don't know what to say. Catchy tune though.


----------



## Domination (Oct 24, 2009)

3/5 I think Simple Plan is mediocre on a whole even though they have some songs I love a lot

*FM Static - Boy Meets Girl (And Vice Versa)* Just some more shitty alternative radio-friendly rock... that I like


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2009)

4/5. For some reason I kinda like it.







 Forgot to copy the link and posted the old one lol.


----------



## Domination (Oct 24, 2009)

1/5 it is openings like these that made me prefer manga

*Led Zeppelin - The Battle of Evermore* WHOOOSSSSHHHHH Led Zeppelin doing Folk Rock sounding songs. Too bad I dun like them.


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2009)

1/5. No, just no. Don't like these kind of songs. :|


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## BumFace (Oct 24, 2009)

3/5 was decent, the start wasn't that great but later on got good



skip to 1:27 for just the song for you lazy bastards


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 24, 2009)

4/5 actually a great track

Sepultura - Arise


----------



## Domination (Oct 25, 2009)

3.6/5 Dunno if its good or bad for you, but the vocals don't sound so violent on this one, so its good for me

*Led Zepein - Living Loving Maid (She's Just a Woman)* Another song in Led Zeppelin II along with "Heabreaker" and a few other songs that makes me love II much more than IV


----------



## Raika (Oct 25, 2009)

2.5/5/. But bear in mind that I'm not a fan of Lead Zeppe-something.


----------



## Domination (Oct 25, 2009)

5/5 favourite song from favourite japanese band

*The Nobs - Chien Noir (Live)* I'm pretty sure many of you know who they _really_ are


----------



## playallday (Oct 26, 2009)

I hate it when the uploader disables embedding.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 28, 2009)

2/5...Not my favorite genre/style, and the vocals were kind of bad...



JFAC was the first band I actually listened to that had screaming/growling vocals.


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 29, 2009)

3.5/5 JFAC is talented alright, but I've never really gotten into them.

Kreator - Servant in Heaven - King in Hell

bassline at the beginnings always makes me jizz myself C:


----------



## vergilite (Oct 29, 2009)

2/5 not really my thing but great song nether the less 

Deadmau5 ft rob swire - ghosts n stuff 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7ArUgxtlJs   im not usually into this kinda stuff but i really like the drum and bass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol i still don't know how to make the youtube vid appear on the page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: never mind my good friends has provided it for me 
SEE BELOW


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 29, 2009)

*SKIP ME*

to make a video appear on the page, you put

```
[youtube]h7ArUgxtlJs[/youtube] 
just take the video code and put it between the tags
```

like so:


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 30, 2009)

2/5, not my genre.



Skip to 0:12, it's just annoying titles until then.


----------



## Jaems (Oct 30, 2009)

0/5, Zelda is cool, but System of a Down is very terrible.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 31, 2009)

3/5...I don't really like their little songs, but they are catchy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2009)

1/5 - Couldn't get into it at all.


----------



## VashTS (Oct 31, 2009)

7.5/10
i like iwrestledabearonce, you ain't no family rocks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYS-RBIjq44


----------



## Lubbo (Oct 31, 2009)

2/5 not my type of music


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2009)

VashTS said:
			
		

> 7.5/10
> i like iwrestledabearonce, you ain't no family rocks
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYS-RBIjq44



You know you're supposed to rate the song above you right?

And...

4/5 - Love Tenacious D, they've got better tracks but ME is still awesome!


----------



## Domination (Oct 31, 2009)

4/5 A rap track I actually like!

*Ringo Starr - Never Without You* Tribute from Ringo to George, with a guitar solo from Clapton. My favourite Ringo track by far.


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 31, 2009)

3.5/5 clapton gives it the extra .5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kreator - Phobia


one of the very few good songs from their dreaded 90s era...


----------



## prowler (Nov 2, 2009)

0/5 don't really like songs like that


----------



## Ducky (Nov 4, 2009)

4\10 - big fail song :\ pretty anoyying , wierd ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__uVTxkbcp8


----------



## Domination (Nov 4, 2009)

3.8/5 As good as the classical version. Not better IMO, the original had a sad emotional sound for me, and then this had a faster beat. Still like the melody, but don't like the techno stuff.

*The Rolling Stones - Angie* I NEED MOAR ROLLING STONES!!!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2009)

4/5 Not bad...


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 5, 2009)

0/5 oh dear, trendy metalcore...

Animals as Leaders - CAFO


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2009)

4/5 - Really liked it, pretty eclectic at the beginning and manages to stay strange but good all the way through.  Good mix of different styles as well.


----------



## Domination (Nov 5, 2009)

3/5 not for me, definitely

*Aerosmith - Fallen Angels* Even when they degraded some of their stuff with Pop, the bad boys can still make some anthemic(kinda) songs.


I really think like Nine Lives and that they can still make great Hard Rocking albums.. WHERE IS THEIR NEW ALBUM?!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 13, 2009)

4/5 Good, not my type though.

*Misery Bussiness by Paramore*


----------



## nutella (Nov 13, 2009)

5/5
really just love that song...
and now you might find this suggestion weird

avenged sevenfold - chapter four


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 13, 2009)

3.5/5 Gawd, I had my headphones on max. 

*Supermassive Black Hole by Muse* Didn't really know what Muse was until Twilight, but it was actually pretty good!


----------



## Mungled (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't really like muse but this tune is OK 3/5


----------



## Hardkaare (Nov 13, 2009)

2/5 - The rap didnt make much sense and the video made it even more confusing.


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 13, 2009)

0/5 oh god, autotuned vocals run away!!

Nevermore - A Future Uncertain


the riff right after the acoustic intro is fucking HEAVY


----------



## Domination (Nov 13, 2009)

4.2/5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Uriah Heep - Sympathy* My favourite Heep song up till now.


Edit: Wrong video


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Nov 14, 2009)

4/5 @ uriah, very nice

skindred - trouble


----------



## pizzahutmaster (Nov 14, 2009)

skindred - trouble 4/5 
I didn't expect the black guy to be so good lol.

Enter Shikari - Sorry You're Not a Winner
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4MiC67seUY...feature=related

sry but i couldn't embed the video


----------



## Domination (Nov 14, 2009)

3/5 Not really that into Metalcore, but nonetheless an ok song.

*Ozzy Osbourne*I love Ozzy, I love him even though his voice sounds like frogs on drugs, because thats his appeal. I love Zakk Wylde more though.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 14, 2009)

I like that song, tho some of the lyrics are stupid. 4/5
Zakk Wylde? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He's pretty good.

Listen to this gwabage.

Out of the Ozzy guitarists (besides Iommi), Rhodes was my fave.

Look, even this guy did a better metal cover.


----------



## Domination (Nov 14, 2009)

4/5 if you dont compare it to the absolute Blues goodness that is Purple Haze, it actually sounds good for a Heavy Metal song

*Pride & Glory - Fadin' Away* I always thought Zakk did better back in his Southern Rock days. And he was a much better vocalist back then, had the southern rock feel, but now he is just trying to emulate Ozzy.


Oh well, Ozzy seems to be firing Zakk though.


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 14, 2009)

lol zack isnt emulating ozzy, ozzy's newer stuff is starting to sound like black label, which is why ozzy's firing zack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2/5 i dont like it

Nylithia - Replicants


an unsigned death/thrash metal band from vancouver


----------



## Domination (Nov 14, 2009)

3/5 Good drums and bass, couldn't really hear the guitar for some reason. The only problems I have with these kinds of metal is that the vocals and the sound is too loud. And the production sound. The background is still good

*Judas Priest - Living After Midnight* British Steel is the only Priest ablum I like, sadly. But its one of top albums.



And about Ozzy's claims that his sound is becoming more like BLS.... Well thats really bullshit IMO. If you listen to some of Zakk's early BLS materiall, and when he did southern rock, he retains his own sound. But he becomes more and more like Ozzy, his vocals are just copying Ozzy, which made it sucky. But then, I wouldn't mind seeing a new guitarist for Ozzy, I'll rather see Zakk concentrate on BLS and churning out metrial consitently.


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 14, 2009)

*skip me*

lol, its a home recorded demo


----------



## mitch coutts (Nov 14, 2009)

96 quiet brings by cky great song give a 3.5/5


----------



## Gore (Nov 14, 2009)

mitch coutts said:
			
		

> 96 quiet brings by cky great song give a 3.5/5



fix


----------



## Minox (Nov 15, 2009)

3/5, quite good but gets really repetitive after a while.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 15, 2009)

5/5 Industrial Metal = Win

*Skinny Puppy - Dig It*


----------



## Jdbye (Nov 15, 2009)

2/5
It's an okay song, but boring.

*Pendulum - The Other Side*


----------



## Minox (Nov 15, 2009)

1/5 - meh, that's all


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2009)

4/5 - Love Rob Zombie!


----------



## Minox (Nov 15, 2009)

Not quite sure how to rate that one - it's weird :/


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2009)

4.5/5
Good stuff. I remember it from a THPS game.


Try some funky metal


----------



## Domination (Nov 15, 2009)

3.5/5 Yeah the beat is funky, the guitar is funky, the vocals are rappish. I don't really like rap.

*Aerosmith - Last Child* Try some funk rock instead. Kinda rappish too, but meh, its Steven Tyler.


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 15, 2009)

3/5 kinda dragging for an aerosmith song


Strapping Young Lad - AAA

industrial death/thrash metulz


----------



## Minox (Nov 15, 2009)

2/5


----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2009)

2/5


----------



## Domination (Nov 16, 2009)

4/5 nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Apocalyptica - Path*


----------



## Lubbo (Nov 16, 2009)

2/5


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 17, 2009)

2.5/5 ironic that you'd post a song with such a title, theres a meteor shower starting in about 2 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




not my style though..

Sepultura - Stronger than Hate


----------



## Domination (Nov 17, 2009)

3.3/5 Same problem as always, but I've kinda learned to accept the music and not just concentrate on the vocals, because the background is pretty good, albeit loud and muffled.

*Them Crooked Vultures* I don't know if anyone remembers, but this is the supergroup formed by The Drummer of Nirvana, Bassist of Led Zepeplin and Guitarist/Vocalist of Queens of the Stone Age. Pretty good.


They uploaded their whole album on to their youtube channel.


----------



## Shinryuji (Nov 18, 2009)

3.5/5 Nice, kinda trippy, but not suiting my mood atm.

The remix of the third Bleach intro. Japanese hardstyle anyone?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2009)

3/5 - That wasn't bad, had a bit of a Rotterdam feel about it.  Got a bit bored of it by the end though.


----------



## Domination (Nov 20, 2009)

4.5/5 Love it, a little Hardcore-ish, a little Metal-ish... Just great

*Elton John - Candle in the Wind 1997* I dunno, I just felt touched and felt a lump in my throat hearing this, while reading up on Princess Diana's humanitarian work. Fucking touching.


----------



## rikuumi (Nov 20, 2009)

Elton John s not my thing.. 1.5/5

Metallica - Ride the lighthing


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2009)

rikuumi said:
			
		

> Elton John s not my thing.. 1.5/5
> 
> Metallica - Ride the lighthing



You're supposed to post a video of the song, not just name it.

Oh well, I guess I'll just rate the song anyway seeing as I know it...

2/5 - Not bad, but not my favourite era of Metallica.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 20, 2009)

Joining the game once again here.

4/5- Got to love the misfits. Perfect driving track for me.

Prodigy- Smack my Bitch up, normally I do not much care for The Prodigy but this seems to have been my earworm of choice for the last day:


And the uncensored version for those of you who are on the internet for at least the second time:
I rot 13ed it so nobody has an excuse:
uggc://jjj.qnvylzbgvba.pbz/ivqrb/x6tfR0syKSquh0n9gT

rot13 decoder/converter:
http://www.retards.org/projects/rot13/


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2009)

4/5 - I really like the Prodigy, favourite album will always be Jilted Generation (mostly cos of memories involved) but enjoy all their stuff.


----------



## Domination (Nov 21, 2009)

2/5 Punk Rock, Hardcore, those are genres I like, but I don't really like Oi! at all.

*HYDE - Masquerade* Probably crappy Japanese Alternative Metal, singing in bad English to some of you here, but I love it.


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Nov 21, 2009)

1.5/5 Sounds like a rejected song from Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2.
*The Pleasure Mob - So Hard* Heard these this Thursday or so, they sent out a load of PMs on YT and I just happened to get one.


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 21, 2009)

2.5/5 not bad by any means, just not my thing.

Testament - Do Not Resuscitate


90s death/thrash, woo!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 22, 2009)

2/5 - Not a fan of the band, at all.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 22, 2009)

4/5 - I love Testament!  Saw them live, their stage show was shit but the music was great.


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Nov 26, 2009)

4/5 Sir, yes sir.


----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2009)

3.5/5, fun but a little bit _too_ disorganized. There were some catchy bits that didn't quite catch me because they morphed into something else too soon.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 26, 2009)

5/5- Spoof songs- you bastard Veho you discovered my weakness.

The Doors - People Are Strange


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 26, 2009)

Well at least it was okay and not boring. I just don't get the theme of the music 
Rating: 3.5/5


Season's Call - Hyde (When I use to have an ipod nano, this was my most listened song)


----------



## Minox (Nov 26, 2009)

2/5, a little too bland for my taste.

And to follow the whole most listened song theme, this is what had around 300 before my iPod broke:


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 26, 2009)

3.5/5- Inoffensive rock music, a one world summary would be serviceable.

Warren Zevon- Werewolves of London


----------



## Domination (Nov 27, 2009)

3.9/5 Werewolves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Foo Fighters - Big Me* I think the album is awesome, Dave Grohl recorded it without other band members.


And shouldn't this thread be in the BTMAM now?


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 28, 2009)

4/5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://listen.grooveshark.com/#/song/Ordin...llier_/23417350 < does this work


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 29, 2009)

Definitely not my type. 3.2/5

Yup, who thought anyone could make a Pokemon background song sound like this?


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 29, 2009)

5/5 oh hell yes

Iced Earth - Jekyll and Hyde


----------



## Domination (Nov 29, 2009)

5/5 Cool power metal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Halford - The One You Love to Hate* Featuring Bruce Dickinson! Two of the greatest Metal Vocalists come together! Bruce is my favourite metal vocalist and rob is amazing.


----------



## _Burai_ (Nov 30, 2009)

5/5 AWESOME!



One of my favorite songs.


----------



## Ndzy (Nov 30, 2009)

4/5 Not my favorite Muse song but good

Madrugada - What's on your mind?


----------



## Domination (Dec 1, 2009)

3/5 not... really my taste....

*Judas Priest - Metal Gods* All hail the Metal Gods!!!! Though I think Maiden is better.


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Dec 1, 2009)

4/5, Like it!
Muse-Uprising

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8KQmps-Sog


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 1, 2009)

Cant see your vid


----------



## Domination (Dec 1, 2009)

3/5 Hate this kind of trash metal. But guess its still good for a metal song.

*Iron Maiden - Rainmaker* UP THE IRONS!!! \m/


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Dec 1, 2009)

5/5 Love it!
2nd try:

Direct link in case it doesn't work:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1q-k-uN73Gk


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 1, 2009)

3/5 it was good


----------



## Domination (Dec 1, 2009)

3/5 Heard it before, used to like metalcore, not much now

*Iron Maiden - Caught Somewhere in Time* While I won't call it their best, one of my absolute Maiden favourites along with Hallowed Be Thy Name, Rainmaker and Number of the Beast


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 1, 2009)

4/5 yes maiden

Blind Guardian - Somewhere Far Beyond


----------



## Theraima (Dec 1, 2009)

2½/5
It was ok.

Santana feat. Chad Kroeger - Into the Night


----------



## Domination (Dec 2, 2009)

4.3/5 One of my favourite Santana songs for sure.

*Bruce Dickinson - Man of Sorrows* I know his solo material isn't exactly like Maiden, but I love his voice when it deos a more Hard Rock like ballad-ish song


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 3, 2009)

3.5/5 - As far as Dickinsons solo stuff goes that's one of the better tunes.  Love Maiden, well before they released 7th Son and went pop rock.



Just posted this in another thread and thought I'd post it in here as well! lol


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 3, 2009)

1/5- Even by acid standards that was repetitive, normally I adore cross "genre" sorts of things or covers but that bored me from start to finish as a standalone song.
Backing music to a game on the other hand.....

Damn it nothing to post again. Cop out 3:

The Pixies - Where Is My Mind


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 3, 2009)

5/5 - Fucking love The Pixies!  Posted this exact track on Facebook a week ago!


----------



## Domination (Dec 4, 2009)

3.5/5 Not really my taste, but the song goes very smooth

*Creedence Clearwater Revival - Up Around the Bend* CCR


----------



## Defiance (Dec 5, 2009)

3.3..  Not bad, but not exactly my taste.



^^Loves song.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (Don't rate if you hate techno.)


----------



## Domination (Dec 5, 2009)

4/5 I HATE TECHNO!!!! But this track is still pretty damn good anyways

*Lemmy, Billy Gibbons and Dave Grohl - Run Rudolph Run* Another cover of the popular christmas song. Lemmy from Motorhead, Billy from ZZ Top and Dave from Nirvana


From the album *We Wish You A Metal Xmas And A Headbanging New Year* where multiple artists join up to form different supergroups to perform christmas songs.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 5, 2009)

5/5 thanks for posting it I was listening to t myself a few days ago its a great song!


----------



## Raika (Dec 5, 2009)

0/5 Bullshit.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 5, 2009)

3/5 good song i was playing it last night in lego rock band


----------



## Raika (Dec 5, 2009)

4/5 Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SQg-TzmAr0


----------



## Domination (Dec 5, 2009)

2/5 terrible..... 
 Edit: AAR 3.6/5, still like some Alternative rock like that, still have the track in my mp3

*Halford - Get Into the Spirit* Pretty darn disappointing, the Metal God did much better to deserve his moniker.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 6, 2009)

3/5 - Not bad.  Wouldn't tell you to kill it it if it was on but wouldn't choose to put it on.


----------



## Domination (Dec 6, 2009)

4.6/5 Fuck yes

*Pantera - Fucking Hostile* While I mostly like NWOBHM and 70s Classic Heavy Metal Bands(excluding Zakk Wylde and BLS), I like Pantera, they are awesome.


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 6, 2009)

5/5 PAN-FUCKING-TERA!!!

MOAR PANTERA
Pantera - 5 Minutes Alone


----------



## Domination (Dec 7, 2009)

4/5 Watching and listening to it, makes me realise Pantera looks and sound kinda like Death Metal. But then, its Groove Meal right?

*UFO - Doctor Doctor*


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 7, 2009)

3.8/5 quite good

Augury - Jupiter to Ignite


----------



## Blue-K (Dec 9, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> 3.8/5 quite good
> 
> Augury - Jupiter to Ignite


Uh, I'm sorry...not my style...I'll give it a 2.8/5

Pornophonique - Sad Robot


----------



## Hybris (Dec 9, 2009)

3/5 .
Not so bad ?
Be My Escape - Relient K .


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 10, 2009)

@ Be My Escape - Relient K 3/5 its fine:.

paramore - misguided ghost


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2009)

3/5
It's not bad music or anything, but it doesn't appeal to me. 
And what's with all the string squeaks!


Rodrigo y Gabriela - Buster Voodoo

The album's very good.


----------



## Domination (Dec 11, 2009)

5/5

*Foo Fighters - Oh, George*


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 12, 2009)

3.8/5 not bad at all bro

Iron Maiden - Invaders


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 12, 2009)

3.9/5
Another good track from my favorite Maiden album.

*UFO - Rock Bottom*

Gotta love that guitar solo.


----------



## Domination (Dec 13, 2009)

4.5/5 UFO is great. That is all.

*AC/DC - Grils Got Rhythm* Hard Rock falsetto ftw!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 13, 2009)

4/5 - Excellent choice Dommy!  Angus Young is awesome!


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 13, 2009)

4/5 I used to never think much of Anthrax (even early Anthrax) but this track has me wanting some more...

Quo Vadis - Break the Cycle


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 13, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> I used to never think much of Anthrax (even early Anthrax) but this track has me wanting some more...



First tune from them that I really liked as well.  It's from Among The Living.  The whole album is great.


----------



## Domination (Dec 14, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> Quo Vadis - Break the Cycle


3.2/5

*Lion King - Circle of Life* Dunno who sung it, but it added grandeur to the opening, it was kinda breath-taking for me, and the film was beautiful btw.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 17, 2009)

5/5 Never would have thought you liked this. I loved this move as a kid. (but it's kinda creepy now knowing it's filled with subliminal messaging)


----------



## Domination (Dec 18, 2009)

2/5 Ehhhh...

*Weezer - Pork and Beans* Been listening to a lot of Alternative lately... LOL at all the memes.


----------



## casidepro (Dec 19, 2009)

3/5 Not so bad


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 20, 2009)

1/5 ehh.....

Blind Guardian - Fly


----------



## Domination (Dec 20, 2009)

3.5/5 Not bad! I seem to like Power Metal, or whatever you call that.

*Probot - Shake Your Blood* A Dave Grohl Heavy Metal project... This song has Lemmy from Motorhead in it. Just love Dave's drumming.


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 22, 2009)

4/5 anything with lemmy is instantly good.

Gama Bomb - Slam Anthem


----------



## Defiance (Dec 23, 2009)

3/5 Umm..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway..



First heard it when watching The Terminator.  Pretty good song.
EDIT: 1,234th post!


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 24, 2009)

3/5- as far as 80's inspirational themed stuff goes that was passable.

The thread seems to have died off so perhaps a few quick theme rounds (optional but break a good roll and you will probably not be a friend of those in the thread).
First up songs with numerous cover versions or covers of songs by notable bands (if you want to post another cover of the previous track do so but it is by no means a "mandatory" thing).

So many choices.....
Billy Idol - Rebel Yell


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2009)

4/5

Cover of Elvis' "Viva las Vegas", with altered lyrics.


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 26, 2009)

3/5 cool stuff

Children of Bodom - Lake Bodom


----------



## Domination (Dec 26, 2009)

3.7/5 Not bad

*Bad Company - Bad Company* A Trigun AMV huh, never watched it before... Like the song though.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 27, 2009)

@ bad company - bad company 3.5/5

umbrella cover - vanilla sky


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 27, 2009)

3.5/5 - That was alright.  Wouldn't go out of my way to hear it but it's got novelty value.  Great video!


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

2.8/5 Me no really like

*Pearl Jam - Alive* Pearl Jam is one of the best Grunge bands IMO. Thats considering Grunge isn't really that awesome except for some bands.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 27, 2009)

3/5 - Not a huge fan of Pearl Jam, but it's not a bad track.


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

4/5 Yeah FNM is great

*John Lennon - Give Peace a Chance* listening to Lennon a lot recently.


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 28, 2009)

5/5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





3 Inches of Blood - Night Marauders


----------



## driverzx (Dec 29, 2009)

Bleugh, NIN crap. 
But it's not emo or teen pop, so a 3/5


----------



## luke_c (Dec 29, 2009)

3/5 Catchy and energetic song  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One of my favourite songs from one of my favourite bands.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

4/5 - Not really heard much from Muse before, that's a pretty damn fine track.  Great intro.


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2009)

3/5 It's okay to me, I dunno.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLNcsqHwoXI
Ace, I can view it just fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Try this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhJ8l6th7As


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 30, 2009)

Raika, your video isn't available.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 30, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> replient k - pressing on


@raika fixed, 4/5, not bad 

within temptation - mother earth


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 30, 2009)

3.5/5 The music is pretty good, but the woman singing is somehow weird. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






The drummer of the band died some days ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



R.I.P The Rev/James Sullivan


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 30, 2009)

6/5 I LOVE THAT SHIT!!!


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

2.9/5 Its not bad... But I just don't like the vocalist Edit: 2.3/5 Oh my god the chipmunk modifications don't help in my hate for their vocals.

*Radiohead - Karma Police* Ahhh.. New-found love for Radiohead.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

3/5 - Not a huge Radiohead fan but they're alright.


----------



## user0002 (Dec 30, 2009)

2/5 I like some rock songs but not this.

*Northend feat. Michelle Wallace - Happy Days*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

4/5 - Surprisingly good!  I'd definitely boogie to it in a club.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 30, 2009)

2.5/5 meh.  I don't hate it but its far better than that cunts version.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

4/5 - Nice, I liked that alot.


----------



## outgum (Jan 1, 2010)

Mmmmm.. Not a fan, thats not to say other people wont like it, Not my type of music. 2/5 from me?

Now for my song which everyone will hate XD 
Im in a silly kinda mood so!


Enjoy XD


----------



## tenentenen (Jan 1, 2010)

Well just cause it's chipmunks doenst make it bad, just the origina song is pretty awful so, 1.5/5

This is from my very favorite band.


It's a little slow at first but it gets sooo goood.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 4, 2010)

3/5 - Not bad, took too long to get going though.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 5, 2010)

2/5 wasn't my taste, but the guitar solo is funky

daddy yankee - pose


----------



## Ace (Jan 6, 2010)

2/5, partly because I dislike Daddy Yankee for not being more creative with his lyrics than most reggaeton singers (because vocals make up a lot of a song in Latin American music)



WARNING: This is a long song, disregard it unless you are the kind of person who has the patience to listen through a 10 minute song (which was shortened by about 3 minutes thanks to Youtube's time limit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Hardkaare (Jan 10, 2010)

2/5 - Not my taste but it started out good.


----------



## silent sniper (Jan 10, 2010)

1.5/5 no ty....

Humanoid - Passages Pt. 1 (Eiditic Memory)

the ambient side-project of Augury's guitarist.


----------



## Hardkaare (Jan 12, 2010)

1/5 - Bleh..


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 12, 2010)

3//5 its nice ive heard it before but not my type


----------



## Minox (Jan 12, 2010)

1/5, I'm sorry but that one is just very bland.


----------



## NeoGohan (Jan 12, 2010)

3/5  not my taste but i ended up liking it a little bit



Link fixed


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 12, 2010)

cant see the vid


----------



## Defiance (Jan 12, 2010)

3.7/5 ehh, not too bad.



Gotta watch vid with this song.  Makes it more epic.


----------



## megabug7 (Jan 12, 2010)

4/5 that is actually quite nice 



quite old


----------



## Domination (Jan 13, 2010)

3.8/5

*Eagles of Death Metal - Speaking in Tongues*
]

I really love the music of the ex-Kyuss members.


----------



## Minox (Jan 13, 2010)

4/5


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2010)

4/5 Are you also a fan of Rob Zombie?

Living Colour - Type


----------



## Minox (Jan 13, 2010)

3/5, and yes - I am a fan of Rob Zombie


----------



## silent sniper (Jan 14, 2010)

3/5 not bad

3 Inches of Blood - Goatrider's Horde


----------



## BumFace (Jan 15, 2010)

4/5  that song was pretty good =)


----------



## Westside (Jan 15, 2010)

3/5, What?


----------



## ackers (Jan 15, 2010)

4/5 funny!

this one will blow your mind.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2010)

2/5 I found it kinda bland.


Rodrigo y Gabriela - Ixtapa

Awesome violin solo near the end.


----------



## Raika (Jan 16, 2010)

4/5


----------



## Domination (Jan 16, 2010)

3.75/5 Pretty nice solo, not really my style for the rest of the song.

*Kyuss - Green Machine* Oh gawd, Stoner Rock.


----------



## Theraima (Jan 17, 2010)

Meh. Not my kind of music. 2/5

Nickelback - Burn It To the Ground


----------



## Domination (Jan 17, 2010)

2.2/5 Not good I guess... Somehow reminds me of ZZ Top style, only thing it's more sucky and with shouting vocals... Despite what others say, I always thought Nickelback were an OK band, but this song is pretty meh.

*The Little Mermaid - Part of Your World (Reprise)* Broadway-style, sweet voice and good skill. Mmost touching song in the movie for me, which I thought had melodious music.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 17, 2010)

2/5, Not a big fan of Disney music...

*Throbbing Gristle - Whorle of Sound*


Real industrial music.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 19, 2010)

2/5, I have no idea what that was.

*In The End- Linkin Park* (dunno if this was posted yet)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 19, 2010)

4/5 - As odd as it sounds I actually really like that track.  That and Crawling are the only 2 Linkin Park tracks I like though.


----------



## Minox (Jan 19, 2010)

1/5, didn't catch my interest :/


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 19, 2010)

5/5 - It's Rob Zombie!  Always loved his stuff.


----------



## Minox (Jan 19, 2010)

5/5, that's some good shit you have there. I have to go look up Ministry, now.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 19, 2010)

4/5 - Very cool!  Kind of reminds me of a harder version of Ugly Kid Joe.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 22, 2010)

2/5 the sound is classic, but don't satisfy


----------



## user0002 (Jan 24, 2010)

2/5 just doesn't sound very catchy in my ear.


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Jan 26, 2010)

3.5/5
Nice song, reminds me of a male non-heavy metal version of Drain S.T.H. (I think it's the monotone vocals)

Now for something from Norway!


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jan 28, 2010)

3.5/5


----------



## Minox (Jan 28, 2010)

0/5, did not like at all.


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Jan 28, 2010)

2/5 Sounds like the worst parts of Marilyn Manson and Korn had a child

Lets try something classic (couldn't find the original 1962 production. This one isn't too shabby though)


----------



## prowler (Jan 30, 2010)

0/5 why is it all rock in here


----------



## Minox (Jan 30, 2010)

3/5 - not what I usually listen to, but it was quite good.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2010)

3.5/5

Sleep - Dragonaut


----------



## silent sniper (Jan 30, 2010)

5/5 MATT PIKE RULES!!

Kreator - Demon Prince


----------



## user0002 (Jan 31, 2010)

0/5 ugh.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 31, 2010)

3/5 didnt like singers voice too much


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 2, 2010)

2.5/5 Not my type.

I like Lady Gaga. I'm not sure how you guys will react. I'm curious to see how people will react.


----------



## Minox (Feb 2, 2010)

2/5


----------



## luke_c (Feb 2, 2010)

3.5/5


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 2, 2010)

3/5 It's alright, I think.


----------



## Jasper07 (Feb 2, 2010)

4/5 pretty good...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 2, 2010)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> 4/5 pretty good...



Fixed, you have to post the code at the end of the URL.


----------



## Jasper07 (Feb 2, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Jasper07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'm a noob I don't know that stuff


----------



## Minox (Feb 2, 2010)

1/5


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Feb 2, 2010)

@ Minox_IX 3.5/5 great sound, nearly my taste

foo fighters - pretender


oh btw, why isn't this topic sticky anymore? sb know?


----------



## Domination (Feb 4, 2010)

5/5 Probably heard the song a thousand times....

*Queen  The Show Must GO On* Queen is just awesome, love them more than Aerosmith now(And I LOOOOOOVE them). Especially considering the douchebags are planning on replacing Steven.


And replying to your why isn't this topic sticky anymore question. They are cleaning up the stickies. The EOF doesn't even have stickies anymore.


----------



## Minox (Feb 4, 2010)

2/5, Queen is pretty meh.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 4, 2010)

5/5 - Very cool track!


----------



## Minox (Feb 5, 2010)

4/5 - Cool track


----------



## Defiance (Feb 5, 2010)

3.5/5 Ehh I liked the beginning, before the lyrics came in..   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






For for the good stuff.


----------



## Invalidrobot (Feb 7, 2010)

5/5

I love listening to almost anything from that era, oh so goody. 


*Low in the Sky - Perdendosi Morendo*


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Feb 8, 2010)

Spoiler






			
				Invalidrobot said:
			
		

> 5/5
> 
> I love listening to almost anything from that era, oh so goody.
> 
> ...





4/5 like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This river is wild


----------



## Minox (Feb 8, 2010)

2/5, a tad whiny if you ask me.


----------



## silent sniper (Feb 9, 2010)

4/5 love the zombie

Gama Bomb - Slam Anthem


----------



## Minox (Feb 10, 2010)

4/5, good song


----------



## Shinryuji (Feb 10, 2010)

Woah! Damn, that song is incredible! Really works with how I'm feeling at the moment. 5/5



The whole video is pretty impressive, seeing as it all came from a Jeep.


----------



## Minox (Feb 10, 2010)

5/5, made me laugh xD


----------



## prowler (Feb 13, 2010)

4/5, my step sister got that into that song because she is in love with them.
She got a picture with the lead singer.


----------



## NoSmokingBandit (Feb 13, 2010)

3/5
Excessive auto-tune took a point off, and it doesnt feel very original.


----------



## prowler (Feb 13, 2010)

2/5, boring.


----------



## Domination (Feb 13, 2010)

3/5 Ok I guess, not my style

*The Who - The Ox* Dunno, just felt like listening to some Keith Moon drumming and found this.


----------



## silent sniper (Feb 13, 2010)

5/5 john enwhistle is one of my fucking bass heroes

Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath


today is the 40th anniversary of the release of Sabbath's first album, and 40th anniversary of the birth of HEAVY METAL!!!


----------



## Dr.Killa (Feb 13, 2010)

5/5


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Feb 13, 2010)

1/5 is that really music??

billy talent - line & sinker


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 13, 2010)

4.5/5 Billy Talent is awesome, awwyeah.


----------



## Minox (Feb 14, 2010)

3.5/5 - was a pretty catchy tune.


----------



## NoSmokingBandit (Feb 14, 2010)

4/5 for nostalgia. I used to love PM5K.


----------



## Domination (Feb 14, 2010)

4/5 Pretty cool instruments and all, but vocals' not really my taste.

*Orianthi - Highly Strung Ft. Steve Vai* Never really liked Steve Vai(except for For the Love of God), but nice sounding collaboration, I must say. The chick is a pretty awesome player.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 14, 2010)

3/5 Okay, I guess.

*Bowling for Soup- Today is Gonna Be a Great Day*


One of my fave TV Show songs ever.


----------



## prowler (Feb 14, 2010)

1/5 Annoying.



*KIM POSSIBLE OR GTFO*


----------



## silent sniper (Feb 14, 2010)

0/5 oh dear, what is this?

Behemoth - Ov Fire and the Void


----------



## user0002 (Feb 14, 2010)

1/5 Too much Warcraft-sounding orcs.


----------



## Domination (Feb 15, 2010)

3.7/5 Quite pleasing to my ears despite my intense dislike of such songs. But a tad too repetitive for me.

*Racer X - Scarified* Paul Gilbert, guitar shredder extraordinaire


----------



## NoSmokingBandit (Feb 15, 2010)

1/5
Shred is boring.


Lets mellow out a bit:


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 15, 2010)

4.5/5 I really like that one


----------



## MasterM (Feb 15, 2010)

That song struck my ears like a sledgehammer. 5/5

Oceanship - Hotblack


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 15, 2010)

Music and vid: 5/5 Beautiful voice, and a beautiful sad story to go with it.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Feb 16, 2010)

WOOT, 100th PAGE!!!

1/5
*
Atrium Carceri - Surfacing*


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 20, 2010)

2/5 background music to a horror game for me.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2010)

3/5 It was alright.

Their popular cover of Stairway to Heaven


----------



## BumFace (Feb 22, 2010)

5/5 that was  pretty good =O


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 28, 2010)

3/5 - Not bad, slightly better than normal Japanese pop rock.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 28, 2010)

5/5 Its a fucking classic though not in my top 10 of their songs, they're THAT good.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 28, 2010)

3/5 Not a big of their music but that song was good


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 28, 2010)

1/5 - Uhm, no.


----------



## deka01 (Feb 28, 2010)

I must say out of all cypress hill that was not one of there best 2/5

Love this show and the theme season 3 soon  woot


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 28, 2010)

deka01 said:
			
		

> Love this show and the theme season 3 soon  woot



Fixed! You just need the code after the v= in between the youtube tags.


----------



## prowler (Feb 28, 2010)

3/5 made me lol, what the hell is that show?


----------



## user0002 (Feb 28, 2010)

3/5.


----------



## basher11 (Feb 28, 2010)

edit: messed up


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 28, 2010)

2.5/5 Not bad, but I prefer the original.


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 1, 2010)

0/5


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 1, 2010)

25/5


----------



## prowler (Mar 1, 2010)

0/5 Oh fuck no.
I prefer the older songs by them.


----------



## Lubbo (Mar 1, 2010)

2/5 surprisingly i didnt mind it


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 1, 2010)

4/5 Justice are a really good DJ pair


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 3, 2010)

0.5/5

*Smashing Pumpkins - A Stitch In Time*


P.S Brand new song.


----------



## Shinryuji (Mar 4, 2010)

3.5/5 Love the Smashing Pumpkins, but I'm in a more indie mood.


----------



## playallday (Mar 6, 2010)

3.5/5

Love this song, found it last week.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2010)

2/5
I don't like it, but they do have a lot of talent. I'm not into this type of music.

Jeff Beck - Behind the Veil


----------



## Domination (Mar 6, 2010)

5/5 Beautiful guitar play by one of the best guitarists.

*Oceansize - Commemorative 9/11 T-Shirt* Getting into New Prog lately


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2010)

3.5/5
Very cool, although the singer's voice is a little too generic-sounding for me.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Mar 6, 2010)

4.75/5 Johnny Cash is incredible, and this song is as well.
But I shall mix it up a bit.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 6, 2010)

4/5 - Pretty decent and made me feel all nostalgiac!


----------



## prowler (Mar 6, 2010)

10000000000/10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And just for you posting that, I'll post this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kate Nash needs a new album


----------



## WildWon (Mar 6, 2010)

5/5 Because Lily Allen is hotter than hell with GREAT music to match. Mmm... 

ok, so i missed. I can't watch anything right now for lack of speakers, but i knew Lily Allen


----------



## Domination (Mar 7, 2010)

I'll rate Dean's one since WildWon didnt post anything...

1.5/5 Sorry, but I just hate pop, 1 minute into the song makes me feel disgusted already. What I want to say though, is that she has a pretty good voice, I like her voice, not really her style.

*Free - Wishing Well* Paul Rodgers, "The Voice".


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2010)

4.5/5
Cool, a new band I might like.

Black Sabbath - Wishing Well


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Mar 7, 2010)

what happened to ozzy?


----------



## Domination (Mar 7, 2010)

Rogue_Syst3m said:
			
		

> what happened to ozzy?



That's Dio... Ozzy was fired from Sabbath and Dio(from Elf and Rainbow) replaced him as the vocalist... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4/5 Didn't really like Dio, getting into him more now, but this song was always my favourite from the Heaven and Hell album.

*Bob Seger - Old Time Rock and Roll* Classic Rock N' Roll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love Bob Seger's voice, strong and dynamic.


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Mar 7, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> Rogue_Syst3m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok gotcha, sabbath was much better with ozzy imho


----------



## deka01 (Mar 7, 2010)

4/5 Great song but the clip at people say what has been seen can not be unseen


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 7, 2010)

5/5 - ZZ Top rock!


----------



## silent sniper (Mar 7, 2010)

1/5 err....

Death - Spirit Crusher


----------



## Domination (Mar 8, 2010)

3.8/5, I really loved the intro's bass line, the rest fo the song was pretty good too, the vocals are still acceptable for me(well, it's something like Slayer or Pantera)

*Blackmore's Night - The Village Lanterne* Heh, Ritchie Blackmore the guitar god of Deep Purple doing folk rock. And hey it's pretty good, it's renaissance influenced, so it has middle age influences. And Blacmore is still good at guitar.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 10, 2010)

3.5/5 Not really my style, but still good.


----------



## Sumea (Mar 10, 2010)

3/5 - somewhat generic, not HORRID rap... just, somewhat "heard it material"


Haru Viotex instrumentals - Withered Leaf


----------



## prowler (Mar 12, 2010)

4/5 Awesome.


----------



## BumFace (Mar 12, 2010)

3/5 not really into lily allen o.o


----------



## Domination (Mar 13, 2010)

4/5 A great song from Muse(which is probably one of my favouritest bands right now), used to be my favourite song from them.

*Airbourne - Too Much, Too Young, Too Fast* Obviously draws influences from AC/DC, but hell, IMO the vocalist does a better Bon Scott style vocals than Brian Johnson.


----------



## Blue-K (Mar 14, 2010)

*4/5* Not the Music I normaly listen, but it's actually pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Ok...I'm interessted what other people think about this one here:

*Lena Meyer-Landrut - Satellite*

It's the german entry for the Eurovision Song Contestt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. As much as I like the singer, which was awesome the whole show, they probably won't get far with that song, in my opinion...


----------



## Satangel (Mar 14, 2010)

3/5


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 14, 2010)

3/5 Not bad.

@TrolleyDave:


----------



## DopplerEffective (Mar 15, 2010)

I give it a 3.5/5. I can't understand some of the things he's saying, and his voice is a tad bit annoying.


----------



## Domination (Mar 17, 2010)

4/5 Pretty funky track!

*The Answer- Under The Sky* The vocalist's style looks like Robert Plant. Pretty cool vocalist, like the rhythm section too. But I found the guitar part boring... Dunno why.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 17, 2010)

3/5 - Not bad.  He's a decent singer and the drummers pretty good, agree with you about the guitarist!


----------



## cracker (Mar 17, 2010)

3.5/5 - OK song but Dust in the Wind was better.

Blue Man Group - Rods & Cones:


----------



## chriso (Mar 17, 2010)

4/5 - bonus only because they shoved a tube down Mel Gibson's throat.

ChainDive Stage one music


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 17, 2010)

3/5 - Not bad, wouldn't listen to it outside playing the game though.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 17, 2010)

5/5 One of the few hip hop artists I can stand nowadays, Gods Son is a great album.


----------



## Minox (Mar 17, 2010)

3/5 - not what I'd listen to normally but it was pretty good.


----------



## Sanderino (Mar 17, 2010)

3/5 Never heard any of this, it has something but, I dunno.



Some House.


----------



## ninchya (Mar 17, 2010)

2.7/5

OBJECTION!


----------



## Domination (Mar 18, 2010)

2/5 Couldn't watch the video because WMG blocked it in my country... Did a search, and guessing it's fort minor? I hate rap.

*Humble Pie - Get Down to It* Steve Marriott has a great voice.


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmm..
5/5 cause, well, nothing bad about that song is there?


----------



## Edgedancer (Mar 18, 2010)

3/5 not great but not awful


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 19, 2010)

3.5/5 - I liked it.  Catchy rhythm, singers got a good voice but felt a bit repetitive by the end.


----------



## Domination (Mar 20, 2010)

5/5 Weirdass... But awesome song.

*Bad Company - Rock N Roll Fantasy* I find Paul Rodgers to be one of the greatest blues-rock vocalists, love his voice.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 20, 2010)

Not my type: 2.7/5

*Don't Stop Believing- Glee Cast* (Originally by Journey)


Waaaay better than Journey's for me. Lea and Cory are waay better than Arnel Pineda.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hmm seems I have not visited this thread in some time. Got some catching up to do.

2/5- The original is pretty good but I have a thing about cover versions sounding like the original and that sounds like a live cover on an off day.

Demented Are Go - shadow crypt


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2010)

4/5 *goes out to search for album*

Mago De Oz - Gerdundula


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 21, 2010)

1/5 WTF is that shit D:


----------



## Sumea (Mar 21, 2010)

2/5 
What is this... I don't even...
(not big on this genre - so nothing personal)


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Mar 21, 2010)

@infected mushroom 4/5 sounds interesting, somehow oriental.


----------



## prowler (Mar 22, 2010)

2/5. I don't really like them.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 22, 2010)

MY EARS...BURN IT!!!! 0/5


----------



## brett-big (Mar 22, 2010)

5/5 love hendrix (L)

my favourite song.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 25, 2010)

4/5 - That was pretty good!


----------



## Domination (Mar 25, 2010)

5/5 Great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Pokemon Heart Gold/Soul Silver - Evolution* Was trading pokemon to evolve them today and just realised how epic the music was.


----------



## user0002 (Mar 25, 2010)

2.5/5


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 25, 2010)

3/5 - Average 80's sounding technopop.  You could break to it, but not with any real enthusiasm.


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Mar 25, 2010)

5/5, gotta love REO


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Mar 26, 2010)

2/5 first song i ever heard of aerosmith, its ok
chris brow - run it


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 26, 2010)

1/4 - Not a Chris Brown fan.  Too generic.


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 26, 2010)

3/5 pretty decent, but not something i'd usually listen to.


----------



## Domination (Mar 27, 2010)

Mikehoncho16 said:
			
		

> *snip


OMG, thank you for posting this song, I never knew of this song before... I feel this song is more of their hard rock roots than new pop rock style... Something that is good. 

DJ Shadow... 3/5... I really liked the intro, but when the beat came in at 1:45, it spoiled the whole song for me, and it became too repetitive.

*The Raconteurs - Steady, As She Goes*


----------



## Minox (Mar 28, 2010)

4/5


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 29, 2010)

2/5 I used to like them but now I can't really stand most of their stuff.


----------



## prowler (Mar 29, 2010)

2/5


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 29, 2010)

0/5 never got into them, which is a shame as they are overplayed here.  Just can't stand her voice or how all of their songs sound like exactly like other songs from the 90's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







EDIT:  Sorry Dean, I seem to be always shitting on your music.


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 29, 2010)

2/5, I can't really get into Ska music, but I guess it was okay.


----------



## prowler (Mar 29, 2010)

3/5. Sounds like elevator music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Hadriano said:
			
		

> EDIT:  Sorry Dean, I seem to be always shitting on your music.








 I have a crap taste in music anyway


----------



## HBK (Mar 29, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> 3/5. Sounds like elevator music
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice song. 3/5 I think Beyoncé has better ones, imo, but this one is great too. A little more power would be awesome, because she tends to produce that.

See what you guys think about this one.


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 29, 2010)

1/5, sorry, I can't stand Owl City.


----------



## ~De arimasu (Mar 29, 2010)

2/5 - Short, and pretty good, but not my kind of thing.

Into the Fire - Thirteen Senses


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 29, 2010)

Too slow 3/5 Not a bad MC (assuming he wrote the lyrics) but the person who mixed it needs to have their hands slapped away from the mixing setup sooner rather than later. Similarly I have noticed the trend away from it but samples are what made rap great.

1/5 sounds like a bad REM tribute band.

I consider this a cop out as I posted it in IRC a few days back:
The Avalanches - Frontier Psychiatrist


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 29, 2010)

5/5 great song, a classic.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 29, 2010)

4/5 Great song!


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 29, 2010)

AH ITS THAT BITCH HATE IT HATE IT


----------



## TheChosenBanana (Mar 29, 2010)

4.5/5 
WgQ7qOCDFYQ


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 29, 2010)

3.5/5, I remember this from somewhere (Tony Hawks game?), anyway, I quiet like it.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Mar 29, 2010)

3.5/5 Some strange stuff. Could be argued that it's just noise, but it had some cool noises in it. I liked it. 'twas different than anything I've heard.

On a less serious note:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 30, 2010)

5/5 - Funny as hell and a pretty good tune as well!

This is the only Green Day song I've ever liked!


----------



## cracker (Mar 30, 2010)

4.75 - Good Green Day song but I like some of their others better -- Holiday, Boulevard of Broken Dreams, 21 Guns, ...


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 30, 2010)

3/5, pretty good, but not my type of music (although I still found it decent). The music vid was cool too.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 30, 2010)

5/5 - Love Erykah Badu


----------



## BumFace (Mar 30, 2010)

4/5 i thought it was gonna be bad, but that was quite nice


----------



## Domination (Mar 30, 2010)

2/5 Heh, used to love Chinese Pop(Hey, I was born on that stuff), but this is not one of those songs(or artists) I would like.

*Radiohead - Nude* Chilling....


----------



## Ben_j (Mar 30, 2010)

4/5
Radiohead rocks !

New Chemical Brothers track :


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 30, 2010)

2.5/5, I quiet like the Chemical Brothers, but this track seemed a bit :/


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 30, 2010)

4/5 - Like it.  Has a nice trip-hop/acid jazz feel to it.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 30, 2010)

Aw man I dislike a TD song post.  2/5...a few years I would have said 0.



I should really post their less commercial stuff but this is on my mind a lot, despite the bastardised radio version.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 30, 2010)

4/5 - Top track!  Great bouncy beat.

I better post a classic to recover my good standing with you!


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 30, 2010)

5/5 much much better


Back when emo was just "sad songs about girls" and not muppets in make up doing 80's covers in a rock style.


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 30, 2010)

2/5, pretty average.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 31, 2010)

2/5 Dont like it


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Mar 31, 2010)

3/5


----------



## user0002 (Mar 31, 2010)

3/5

One of the shorter tracks from Luomo:


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 1, 2010)

2/5 not so good imo


----------



## Domination (Apr 1, 2010)

1/5 Sorry, just hate this. This is uninspired, and I've probably heard a few dozen similar tracks, mostly from them. Lousy singer too. 

*Taylor Hawkins and the Coattail Riders - Louise* Taylor Hawkins doesn't really hold up to Dave Grohl in vocal skill IMO, but his voice is great. Nice drumming too. He reminds me of Kurt Cobain too.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 1, 2010)

4/5 - Pretty damn good!  Great drumbeat, pretty eclectic and a good all round sound.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Apr 1, 2010)

I was never into any type of rock, except alternative, but I can see how someone could like this song. 3/5


----------



## Domination (Apr 3, 2010)

0/5 Sorry, but it's fucking terrible. I've heard better K-Pop than this.(Even though I still hate those songs)

*Queens of the Stone Age - Mosquito Song* How many people actually like QotSA and their "Robot Rock" style?


----------



## Sumea (Apr 5, 2010)

4/5 - really excellent melody, and peaceful. I like it very much.


8-bit artist I guess GBAtemp can relate to - Artist goes also with name "Hige Driver"


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 5, 2010)

3.5/5 I would have been thrilled to have that as a soundtrack to a game but as a standalone track I am not sure.

Fitting with my covers of songs idea from earlier and the 8 bit theme MOON8- 8bit cover (?) of Dark Side of the moon (more/the rest http://rainwarrior.thenoos.net/music/moon8.html ).



Also the original for those among you that have not heard it (probably not a wise thing to cop to in this thread):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmjS37zDbPY


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 6, 2010)

4/5 better than the original by miles.

Here is an oldie...well its an oldie where I'm from:
*SNIP*

Add N To (X) - Metal Fingers In My Body...in case you REALLY want to see it.


----------



## Minox (Apr 6, 2010)

3/5, I bet you only like that song due to the video


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 6, 2010)

lol fucking forgot all about the video, just looked at it and deleted the post.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 7, 2010)

3/5- A better instrumental than some of their past efforts but they are more of a vocals group in my head.

Being lazy once again
The Jam- going underground


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2010)

4/5 but I prefer...


----------



## luke_c (Apr 7, 2010)

4/5


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2010)

3/5 I prefer:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 7, 2010)

5/5 - Top tune.  Hate the brothers but love the music.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2010)

Like their other songs better.  3/5



^ Underrated band, they were pretty big but despite always being consistently good they suffered from a lack of radio play when the Britpop thing died down.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 7, 2010)

5/5 - Really like Supergrass.  Top track.  I even like some of their cheesy feel good pop stuff!


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 8, 2010)

Interesting. 3.5/5- It would make a fantastic backing track to a film (montage?) and I mean that in the best possible way.

Murder city devils - press gang 
I could only find a fan made video:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 8, 2010)

4/5 - Pretty bleedin good! Really liked the keyboards, they sounded so out of place but fit it perfectly at the same time.


----------



## pasc (Apr 8, 2010)

2/5... too much senseless screaming for me



^ It was a hard pick... either this, same old song or shut up, I chose this one because it was one of the first songs I heart heard of them


----------



## Dangy (Apr 8, 2010)

3/[email protected]


----------



## Minox (Apr 8, 2010)

4/5, the singing could've been better though.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 8, 2010)

3/5 It was good


----------



## Minox (Apr 8, 2010)

1/5, pretty sure that this video doesn't do it justice though.


----------



## Theraima (Apr 8, 2010)

2.5 / 5 

Nightwish isnt bad, I used to like it but now it isnt so good.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 8, 2010)

3/5 - Pretty average but not bad.


----------



## Domination (Apr 9, 2010)

3.5/5 Guess it's good, but don't really like the vocals.

*Muse - Dead Star* Just cos i see so many Uprising vids in this thread.


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 9, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> 3.5/5 Guess it's good, but don't really like the vocals.
> 
> *Muse - Dead Star* Just cos i see so many Uprising vids in this thread.


Can't see it, but I know it's a good song, give it a 4/5, cause Muse can get a little boring.


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 11, 2010)

Ehh, its okay above.


----------



## Domination (Apr 11, 2010)

Fix'd

Next time remove the "*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*" part and copy the "*qNxOuquQfzk*" part into the tags.

3/5 The background music gives a very electronic feel which I like, but the singer is boring, albeit with some half-catchy vocal lines, his performance just doesn't make me thinks it's good.

*Bad Company - Seagull* Excellent voice control, especially during a live concert, he has a smooth bluesy voice, while being able to shell out dynamic rock parts. Paul Rodgers is amazing.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2010)

3.5/5
Great voice, but I'm not into this type of music. I really liked the outro though.


Sleep - The Druid


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 11, 2010)

3/5


CODE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99JfLMpZWd8

EDIT: Can't get embedding to work, someone give me a hand?


V Rate the song....


----------



## mad567 (Apr 11, 2010)

4/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Od4_L35hUTo


----------



## CamulaHikari (Apr 11, 2010)

4/5

It's a good song, maybe I'll look up more from them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jQKszt4DsQ


----------



## Domination (Apr 11, 2010)

3/5 Generic Nickelback song... I think they an average band.

*Masters of Reality - The Blue Garden* QotSA/Kyuss feel... But wouldn't really call them Stoner Rock.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Apr 11, 2010)

3/5 It isn't really my type of music, but it isn't bad.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2010)

4/5 - Pretty damn good!


----------



## mad567 (Apr 11, 2010)

4.5/5 Liked it very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ColD - Static X

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLaLtq3i8Y8


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2010)

mad567 said:
			
		

> 4.5/5 Liked it very much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## basher11 (Apr 11, 2010)

4/5

black tide: shout


----------



## Dangy (Apr 11, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> 4/5
> 
> black tide: shout



1/5 That was terrible.


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 11, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> 1/5 That was terrible.


3/5


----------



## chriso (Apr 11, 2010)

3/5
I'm too old fashioned for this.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2010)

5/5 - Top tune!


----------



## Dangy (Apr 11, 2010)

4/5


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 11, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> 4/5



5/5


----------



## Sumea (Apr 11, 2010)

4/5 - It really is that death thing growl thing that could annoy someone else here really badly, but I am at times OK with it. I have listened some Cradle of Filth too, I find it better in my mind (someone would not find either any good) - but If I were in mood, I would listen to this.

The mood... Would be completely different story


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 11, 2010)

3/5 just because it's not really my style, but i think its okay, totally makes me picture a femme fatale type strutting around.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2010)

3/5 - Like the music, the singer not so much.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Apr 11, 2010)

2/5 - Don't like the singer.


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 11, 2010)

Sumea said:
			
		

> 4/5 - It really is that death thing growl thing that could annoy someone else here really badly, but I am at times OK with it. I have listened some Cradle of Filth too, I find it better in my mind (someone would not find either any good) - but If I were in mood, I would listen to this.
> 
> The mood... Would be completely different story



I've only played a bit of P3FES and the beginning of p4 cause it runs slowly on PCSX2 on my pc but it's pretty okay

I like the song 4/5



the song has nothing to do about nazis btw


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks like I get to rate 2 choices:

tKo HaXoR's "Peter Gelderblom 'Waiting 4'"
2/5- I dislike remixes (more specifically they have to far exceed the expectations of other "genres"). Audible and the video being a tour of some of the more noted London skatespots without being quite as obvious as generic pop song #55 means 2/5. It could be worse though; I was in a club once where the would be DJ mixed drop it like it is hot and Hendrix's cover of All along the watchtower. 

Gvaz's choice "Satanic Warmaster - The Vampiric Tyrant"- Techno death?- reminds me of Khold or even Sabbat (The UK band not the Japanese one although they are good too).
3/5 with the note that I will now listen to some more of their music (the entire point of this thread?)- normally my take on death metal is either does the growling beat Tom Waits or a similar comment about the expectations of other genres but this has defied it.

Lit - My own worse enemy- this was something of a 10 year earworm (more like parts thereof) courtesy of a trip to one of those under 18's rock clubs around the time it was released until I spent about an hour on Thursday night with a "top ??? rock tracks of the 90's" and finally heard it about an hour in (why I went in "reverse" order I will never know). Hopefully this will cure me of it and reduce some of the despair that came from such a session. Enough of me being verbose though:


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 12, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Gvaz's choice "Satanic Warmaster - The Vampiric Tyrant"- Techno death?- reminds me of Khold or even Sabbat (The UK band not the Japanese one although they are good too).
> 3/5 with the note that I will now listen to some more of their music (the entire point of this thread?)- normally my take on death metal is either does the growling beat Tom Waits or a similar comment about the expectations of other genres but this has defied it.
> 
> Lit - My own worse enemy- this was something of a 10 year earworm (more like parts thereof) courtesy of a trip to one of those under 18's rock clubs around the time it was released until I spent about an hour on Thursday night with a "top ??? rock tracks of the 90's" and finally heard it about an hour in (why I went in "reverse" order I will never know). Hopefully this will cure me of it and reduce some of the despair that came from such a session. Enough of me being verbose though:


It's black metal.

Oh my god that fucking song, its like im back in the 90s

I'm gonna give it 4/5 just for being a favorite song of mine as a kid


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 12, 2010)

3/5 - Not bad, kind of average.  Prefer stuff like Sepultura.


----------



## Domination (Apr 12, 2010)

3/5 Just doesn't give me the god rock feel, though I can see it growing on me.

*Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine* One of the 2 GNR songs I don't dislike. Only because I like the first 3 minutes, everything starting from the solo sucks. The intro is awesome too, especially with that tone.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 13, 2010)

2/5 - Not a big fan of GnR.  If I could I'd slap Axl Rose just for being a complete tit.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 13, 2010)

4/5- that was odd. It was short like punk songs are (supposed to be?) but did not seem to have the tempo to match (not a bad thing). Good vocalist though.
The video- not sure what it was aiming for although I will note I am now hungry for lamb (possibly goat). Oh well, had to test out the fire pit sooner or later anyhow.

Frank Black - Los Angeles


----------



## RagnarokSam (Apr 13, 2010)

3/5 - i heard that song a long time ago... don't remember where. Anyway, here are two different songs I've been listening to a lot lately, take your pick.


----------



## HBK (Apr 14, 2010)

3/5 Pendulum "Watercolor" Nice song, it's got a nice beat and quite addicting. Not exactly my type of music, though, but it's decent.

This next song is just awesome. xD A classic, if I say so myself.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 14, 2010)

0/5 No offence but I actually really hate that song.

This is something from a time when hip hop was good...unlike now.



Edit: lol my kid is dancing and clapping to this, usually she only dances to Smiths & Joy Division.


----------



## Berioth (Apr 14, 2010)

3/5 for me


----------



## 25FF (Apr 14, 2010)

2/5 Not my kind of song. I don't like vocals too much.
virt - Blast Off Forever

Chiptunes yay!


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 15, 2010)

Jangly, annoying. 0/5


----------



## Raika (Apr 15, 2010)

It's alright, but I don't really like it. *shrugs*
3/5


----------



## Domination (Apr 15, 2010)

1.5/5 Nice drum intro, nice guitar intro... Crappy vocalist and lousy arrangement. Was listenable but didnt enjoy it.

*The Rolling Stones - Happy* Great riff from the great keith richards and shows off mick jagger's colorful vocal style.


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 15, 2010)

5/5 - Classic Stones always a win.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Apr 15, 2010)

5/5 my kind of music.


----------



## Theraima (Apr 15, 2010)

Pretty meh, it wasnt all that bad.

3/5 

Kilpi - Sielut iskee tulta (Souls hit fire) You may not understand much but this is one finnish heavy song that I dont dislike.


----------



## elchzard (Apr 15, 2010)

Not my sort of music - 3/5


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 15, 2010)

4/5 , I don't think my laptop did this one any justice. When you get a lot going on in the song you need a decent sound system to seperate it out a bit or it starts tripping over itself.

Before you vote too harshly, remeber this one was mid 80's. 


Edit: Typing errors after a few glasses.


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 16, 2010)

Spoiler



FUCKING MAGNETS!


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 16, 2010)

4/5. Not the best song ever but I liked it. Not a huge fan of this genre but I liked their take on miricles.


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 16, 2010)

Won't even bother giving that one a score, absolute brilliance. I have never seen John Butler play like that.

I am currently on a bit of a Scorpions' kick so I thought I would throw on one of their live acoustica tracks


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2010)

I love the Scorpions, but that track was not very enjoyable. 2.5/5


Awesome song. Listen to all of it.


----------



## Domination (Apr 17, 2010)

3.7/5 Great uplifting mood and Egyptian vibe combination./ But just couldn't get into it that much.

*Ozzy Osbourne - Let Me Hear You Scream* I think it blows. Ozzy is just shit now. Gus G is not bad, but Ozzy just spoils the song. That's just what I think. Looking forward to the BLS album more.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2010)

1/5
This style of singing doesn't suit him. Sounds so generic.


Jello Biafra with the Melvins
Take yer pick:


Damn, youtube has some crappy sound quality.


----------



## Domination (Apr 18, 2010)

5/5 for Caped Crusader, great riff, adn awesome vocal style... It reminds me of Johnny Cash in Hurt... The saddest song ever, made me cry.

*Bob Seger - Wait for Me* Bob sure has gotten old... His voice isn't as powerful anymore. But his voice sounds more enotional than before.


----------



## prowler (Apr 19, 2010)

2/5 not something I'd listen to but it's alright.


I liked this song even before Bayonetta came out but this is just sexy


----------



## Ben_j (Apr 19, 2010)

2.5/5 

Not really into those old piano+female dance tracks :/


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Apr 20, 2010)

1/5 @ chemical brothers, they are also making minimal? where is the groove
robert miles- children


----------



## hey_suburbia (Apr 20, 2010)

1/5 for Robert Miles.  Generic Techno that would fit well in the 90's movie, Hackers.


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 20, 2010)

3/5 Not too bad, like a raw stripped down Green Day

Going back to my Aussie roots with this one.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds a little like 90's generic rock, but I liked the electric guitarist's chops. Above average, but just barely. 3/5

If you've ever heard of The Monkees, this is their "guitarist" Mike Nesmith.


----------



## Ben_j (Apr 21, 2010)

4/5. I like it ! 






			
				blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> 1/5 @ chemical brothers, they are also making minimal? where is the groove



Minimal ? what the fuck ?  I don't think you know a damn thing about electronic music if you say this is minimal


----------



## Minox (Apr 21, 2010)

mthr: 4/5 - Not much to say other than that I liked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ben_j: 2/5 - Not my kind of music


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Apr 21, 2010)

That's awesome and empowering.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 21, 2010)

0/5 Bleh, I can't see anything good in it. And I usually like Harry Potter music, so that wants to say something.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 21, 2010)

ARRRRRGH BURN IT BURN IT!!!!  0/5

Sorry just hate this song and this new wave of "trendy pop" that we're getting.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 21, 2010)

4/5 Quite a catchy tune


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 21, 2010)

0/5 Somewhere between what Hadrian said for the last one and "Arghhh the autotune*- destroy it with fire"

Having just read that 20th of April thread:
Irony Of It All - The Streets 




*I am aware it is something of a cliché to rag on autotune these days to which I reply- electronic music is great and autotune places you in that genre which means failure is all but certain.


----------



## Yumi (Apr 22, 2010)

2.5/5
Funny and enjoyable, but then gets kinda boring-ish. Eminem comes to mind. @[email protected]

Maldita Vecindad - Lamento


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2010)

Pretty good, but its a little too repetitive for me. 3/5


My favorite Jimi instrumental


----------



## Yumi (Apr 23, 2010)

Jimmy Rocks HARD!!! 10/10, no doubt about it


----------



## Domination (Apr 23, 2010)

4/5 Good background music, hate the vocals.

*Elton John - Rocket Man* One of the few pop stars I would listen to.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Apr 23, 2010)

2/10


----------



## luke_c (Apr 23, 2010)

1/5


----------



## Minox (Apr 23, 2010)

No no no - just no.


----------



## Domination (Apr 23, 2010)

3/5 Surprisingly good, with the metal-rap combo, but hate what effects he had on his voice, and some guitaring somehow felt meh and didn't really give me the feeling that they fit in perfectly.

*Led Zeppelin - Since I've Been Loving You* Have been listening to this extensively and getting eargasms... Good ol' Blues. Though probably boring for many.


----------



## Yumi (Apr 23, 2010)

5/5!
Everything was amazing! Heard of Led Zeppelin but never truly had a chance to sit down and listen to a full CD from them. This song made me feel relaxed and so chilled out. Lol. Beautiful lyrics, beautiful instrumental, & beautiful hair! We need more guys with long hair! ;O

Mmmk, next is something unusual, don't know how the person will react to this one but here goes nothing:
Lacunae - Stars Burn Out


----------



## xMekux (Apr 25, 2010)

Uhm.... Not Bad 3/5 Not very my style but is enjoyable =]
Ghost Writer(unknown artist =X)


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 25, 2010)

3.5/5

HEY KIDS GUESS WHAT.



...video unrelated.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 25, 2010)

Didn't like it at first, but it grew on me, big time. 4/5

Ok Jonathan Richman and the Modern Lovers, I'm a Little Dinosaur.
First music only, then killer live rendition.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2010)

2/5 That was not for me
Can't believe he actually crawled around like a little dinosaur


Please listen to at least the first 7 minutes of this!
*Earthless - Godspeed [Part 1]* (split up because of youtube's time limit)

Part 2


----------



## Domination (Apr 25, 2010)

3/5 As much as I like epic instrumental jams... That was too long winded for me... The intro was fucking long... would have been an awesome intro if it was just 20-30 seconds. But still, good guitaring. But it bores the hell out of me. I can't imagine myself finishing more than half of this song, much less the whole song. But hey, just my opinion.

*AC/DC - Rock N' Roll Train* Dunno why, but I suddenly fell in love with AC/DC, and don't really feel as irritated about Brian Johnson's voice anymore. Still what I love is ,as usual, AC/DC's great riffs and fills.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't know, it sounds uninspired. I guess its a decent AC/DC track 
3/5

Dead Milkmen - Surfin' Cow
Yeah, this is a satire/comedy band, but I find this intrumental song pretty enjoyable nonetheless. I couldn't find Bitchin Camaro on youtube.


----------



## Domination (Apr 25, 2010)

5/5 Pretty damn good, actually.

*Oasis - Some Might Say* My first listen of Oasis in a long time... Pretty much think this song is better than wonderwall. Which was my favourite from them... Like 2 years ago. Ahhh, nostalgia.


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 25, 2010)

5/5
Hmmm... pretty good! I like Wonderwall too!

This one's a no-brainer for me. It's one of the better songs from Pendulum, in my opinion. But I also like Hold Your Colour, as well as Fasten Your Seatbelts...
*Pendulum - Watercolour*


----------



## prowler (Apr 25, 2010)

0/5 the hell
thread needs less rock.


----------



## Domination (Apr 25, 2010)

0.5/5 Thread needs less pop... Nah, not really. But I'd like to say that I think she's a pretty bad singer, and she's seemingly straining her voice in some parts(I think, dunno if its just her voice/style). The outro is not bad, and the drums are great. Though the melody was totally below subpar.

*Tenacious D - The Government Totally Sucks* It always seemed unlikely to me that Jack Black had such great vocal skill util I listened to Tenacious D. Wow.


----------



## luke_c (Apr 25, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> 0/5 the hell
> thread needs less rock.


Not the best dub I have heard, but ti definitely ruins the Japanese version 2/5


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 25, 2010)

4/5


----------



## Minox (Apr 25, 2010)

3/5


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 25, 2010)

5/5.
Damn, it's good!
Too late...

0/5.
Sorry, I just don't like this type of music... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Another from Muse, they're just epic!


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 25, 2010)

3/5


----------



## prowler (Apr 26, 2010)

4/5


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 26, 2010)

3/5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





For the win!


----------



## Yumi (Apr 26, 2010)

For the win indeed 5/5. Hilarious! xD

Here you guys/gals go!:

The Avalanches - Frontier Psychiatrist


----------



## silent sniper (Apr 26, 2010)

1/5 ehh....no thanks

Nevermore - Seed Awakening


----------



## prowler (Apr 27, 2010)

1/5 ehh....no thanks


----------



## Theraima (Apr 28, 2010)

1/5 It sucked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Santana feat. Manà - Corazòn Espinado


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 28, 2010)

No.. no.. but to keep the rhytm but better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAVHGsqJCgI


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 28, 2010)

2/5 The music is good, but the vocals just ruin it...


----------



## prowler (Apr 28, 2010)

5/5 why u stealin ma musik 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's the song name I based deanxxczx on.
IF IT WASN'T FOR ME, YOU WOULDN'T BE LISTENING TO THAT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





This has been in my head all day, so I'm gunna have to post it.


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 28, 2010)

3/5 It sucked me in with a bit of lazy and cool. I was hoping it would go somewhere round the half way mark and pick up a little but it just fell back into the same lazy groove and left me feeling a little bored.

Next: Mark Knopfler, genius and fucken legend. _(at least IMHO)_


----------



## Yumi (Apr 29, 2010)

5/5 Beautiful song! Will search more of his work


----------



## mad567 (Apr 29, 2010)

1/5

I'm not in tha type of music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SORRY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SgN5lvWZwQ


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 29, 2010)

5/5 CoB For the win!


----------



## Minox (Apr 29, 2010)

3/5 Not bad, but Disturbed has quite a few better songs.


----------



## integra2913 (Apr 29, 2010)

8/10 nice, good rhythms, good sound great to rock out to, trance is a plus


----------



## BumFace (Apr 29, 2010)

3/5


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 29, 2010)

I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Then by half way it kind of made sense. Shit lyrics and regurgitated melodies are making artists millions. Nice piss take



Edit: Forgot, RIP Ofra.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Apr 30, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> 3/5 Not bad, but Disturbed has quite a few better songs.


Wow, another Blood Stain Child listener. Nice =)

6/10 ,It reminds me of Durial123 Falador Massacre (Runescape lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Domination (Apr 30, 2010)

2.5/5 Ok I guess... Generic metal song with a bad vocalist, I hate death growls... No offense.

*Journey - Mother, Father* Steve Perry is probably at the top of the vocalists list with his incredible range.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 30, 2010)

3.5/5 I like the tune



FEVER IS HERE BABY!!
SUCK IT!!


----------



## prowler (Apr 30, 2010)

3/5 eh, not so bad. they sound different since I last heard them


8D

I'm not actually serious with this song, don't worry I don't listen to it.... much ;_;


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 30, 2010)

5/5 That's damn good!


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2010)

It was decent. 3/5

Enjoy some folk-metal (not as heavy as some of their other songs)


----------



## Domination (May 1, 2010)

4/5 Great song overall, but don't really like the feel from the language it's sung in.

*Led Zeppelin - Four Sticks* This is great, love the whole IV album.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 1, 2010)

1/5 - Overrated right along with Hendrix & The Beatles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Swallow the Sun feat. Jonas Renkse of Katatonia*


----------



## Deleted-167431 (May 1, 2010)

7/10


----------



## prowler (May 1, 2010)

0/5


----------



## Berthenk (May 1, 2010)

3/5.


----------



## airpirate545 (May 2, 2010)

3/5 not into that kinda stuff but it was pretty good


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2010)

lol! 3/5

I've been looking for French bands, because I took three years of French and didn't want to waste the learning. 

I really like this one


----------



## FAST6191 (May 2, 2010)

2/5 Passable for me at best.

"I've been looking for French bands, because I took three years of French and didn't want to waste the learning. "

Tsk tsk- as someone who has been moving in these circles for at least two and a half years now did it not occur that the French speaking world is probably the third biggest contributor to the likes of homebrew and the other stuff?

My favourite song from that band:
*Un autre Monde - Téléphone*


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2010)

4/5
That was pretty good although I prefer their blues-rock sound.

The only times I go into French homebrew sites are when the developer's page is in French.
for example http://www.foxysofts.com/?l=content/gba/anworld.inc
I'd rather browse an English site for those types of things, as I am too lazy to look up French counterparts of Internet or technology terms. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, here's some funk


----------



## v8powered (May 2, 2010)

5/5 funk is sick


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 2, 2010)

3/5 - Not bad, might enjoy it more if I listened to it a few times.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 2, 2010)

2/5 Meh, it's catchy, but it's always the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (BTW, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwgUcDH2Nd8)


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

3/5 - Not bad.  Would groove to it in a club for sure.


----------



## Domination (May 5, 2010)

2.5/5 It was ok... never particularly like or hate Korn

*Jet - Jet - Look What You've Done*


----------



## Hiz_95 (May 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUbpGmR1-QM
1/5 Don't really like that type of music.


----------



## Conor (May 5, 2010)

1/5 Not my genre all. Even if it was I think it's a pretty bad song.


----------



## prowler (May 5, 2010)

5/5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love Florence.


----------



## laurenz (May 5, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> 5/5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1/5    it's decent music-wise but way to immature.


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2010)

2/5 Sounds like the other billion songs I've overheard on the radio. Can't say it's particularly bad though.


I'd appreciate it if someone could recommend some psyche-rock.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 6, 2010)

3.5/5- Not bad at all.

Psyche-rock has never been something I really cared for but it did help spawn some of the "Paisley Underground" stuff which I quite enjoy on occasion (it is noted for lack of driving guitar though which may not sit with you). I am also tempted to point you towards the stranglers as well- head outside some of their more well known songs (earlier maybe as well).

Dream Syndicate - Now I Ride Alone (trying to find a good example of them was quite hard so try a couple of their songs).


----------



## Edgedancer (May 6, 2010)

3/5 I have never heard of them before. thesong was alright but I really have no motivation to hear anything else by them. Just not my style of music.


----------



## prowler (May 6, 2010)

3/5 That was actually decent.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 6, 2010)

2.5/5 Not bad, but it sounds just like the other 2,000 anime openings I have heard.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 7, 2010)

2/5 I only like the melody in some parts of the song and the voice of the singer when he is actually singing and not shouting...


----------



## science (May 7, 2010)

gay weeaboo shit 0/5


----------



## DS1 (May 7, 2010)

Catchy, but dumb lyrics, can you believe Nas co-wrote that?
2/5


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2010)

great lyrics 4/5


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 7, 2010)

2/5 Never really liked Cream, so obviously I don't really like this song either.



EDIT: Crap, too late.


----------



## Mantis41 (May 7, 2010)

1/5 Lost in translation. Searched but couldn't find eng lyrics.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This could be from the 80s. Probably why I like it. Now excuse me while I dye my grey hair.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 7, 2010)

2/5- One of the weaker songs that I have heard from them.
I am however in the mood for some more technical metal:
Falchion- desert breeze.


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2010)

4/5
Is it me or was there some volume changes?


Try to guess who the singer is supposed to sound like.


----------



## geoflcl (May 8, 2010)

I'll give it a 4/5.

The guitar parts aren't too overdone, and the synth-type thing they've got going on really makes the song. However, I can imagine myself getting sick of it after a while.  And whoever that guy's trying to imitate, he's either doing it poorly, or he picked the wrong guy to imitate.  When you don't try to pick apart the song, though, it's quite awesome.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I wish more people would listen to something from Pink Floyd besides songs from the "Wall" album.


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2010)

I gave Pink Floyd a try once by listening to Dark Side of the Moon. I found it too spacey and ultimately boring.
That song is pretty good, although I'll need to look up the lyrics, as Youtube's sound quality doesn't do it justice. 3.5/5


I'm not a big Vai fan, but he has made a few excellent songs.


----------



## Domination (May 8, 2010)

4/5 Ooooo, something from Vai that I like, other than For the Love of God.

*Rod Stewart - Maggie May*


----------



## Blue-K (May 8, 2010)

Meh...definitely not my Style. But I heard much worse songs...3.5/5.

Now, my turn: 
*Stefanie Heinzmann - Unbreakable*


----------



## Mantis41 (May 8, 2010)

3.5/5 - This was absolutely killing me until that dude got bitched slapped. Then I started enjoying it despite my hatred for this type of music. I laughed at the octopus and by the end of it felt I needed to get on the piss with Stephanie.


----------



## luke_c (May 8, 2010)

4/5
That was actually pretty good, god knows what he could do with those fingers


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 8, 2010)

4.5/5 Wow, I haven't heard some good rock in a while, this makes me crave for more


----------



## luke_c (May 8, 2010)

-9001/5
Really?, Really?!, REALLY?!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 8, 2010)

-9001/5 Really?, Really?!, REALLY?!


----------



## Domination (May 9, 2010)

1/5 Not really that interesting to me... Sounds like a generic techno song. Don't really like this. Electronica fused with Rock is still my cup of tea.

*Kasabian - I.D.* Some New Wave


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2010)

2.5/5
Too spacey, but a good combo of rock and electronic.

*Demented Are Go* - Transvestite Blues


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

4/5 - Demented are Go are awesome!  Psychobilly FTW!



D'oh!  Sorry bout that Dommy!


----------



## Domination (May 9, 2010)

TrolleyDave is becoming stupid! Can't even post a youtube video properly.

5/5 Just because the "nanana" was so epic in Kick Ass.

*Muse - In Your World* Pretty heavy song for a band like Muse!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

4/5 - Pretty good, great guitaring!


----------



## BionicC (May 9, 2010)

5/5 - HMHB are ACES.


----------



## KuRensan (May 9, 2010)

2/5 really don't like it can't even hear what they sing


----------



## Domination (May 9, 2010)

1/5 Says someone who listens to Owl City, heard this over the radio a hundred times, kinda catchy and trippy for the first 10 times, but it's a bad song overall. Seen way better electronica and techno.  

*The Who - Going Mobile* So I'm putting some one who can actually sing. With good tone, voice control, vocal skill and range.


----------



## Raika (May 9, 2010)

4/5 Nice.


----------



## prowler (May 9, 2010)

3/5 Sounds like something off Burnout.


----------



## Raika (May 9, 2010)

2/5 I don't really like it. D:


Watch a touching video while listening to that song. ;_;


----------



## DS1 (May 9, 2010)

1/5 In America, that is the music they play in the dentist's office when you have your teeth drilled. 
Not the song's fault, but bad by association.


----------



## Domination (May 9, 2010)

"The video you have requested is not available.

If you have recently uploaded this video, you may need to wait a few minutes for the video to process."
Would rate when it's (ever) available.

*Queens of the Stone Age - First It Giveth* Terrible music video lol!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

1/5 Yuck. It was bad at the beginning, then near the end it got slightly better and at the end it got bad again


----------



## luke_c (May 9, 2010)

2/5 It was all good, until they started singing, then it was mediocre at best


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

3.5/5 Not bad, could've used slightly more variation though.


----------



## Mantis41 (May 9, 2010)

2/5 Not one of my favorite Muse tracks

Something light hearted


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

4/5 - Quite liked that!  Great video as well.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

1/5 Don't really like it, it seems like the kind of song they use in commercials, something kind of catchy, but not really good.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

5/5 - It's classic New Order, 'nuff said!


----------



## R4Liam (May 9, 2010)

3/5- its ok i wouldnt listen to it by choice though.


----------



## DS1 (May 10, 2010)

2/5 Sounds like every other pop-punk song I've ever heard, though you'd probably say the same about the music I listen to, lol


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 10, 2010)

3/5 Not bad, it's quite catchy and I seem to recognize it from somewhere.


----------



## DS1 (May 10, 2010)

4/5 very good, but sounds like a medley of songs instead of just 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

4/5 - I like that alot more than I thought I was going to!


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

2.5/5 No particular thought.

*Stewie Griffin - Rocket Man*





 A cover of the Elton John(or should I say William Shatner) hit song. Shatner seriously sucks.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

4/5 - Best version of the song!  And yay for posting a song from when Family Guy was still funny!



My favourite Stewie song!


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

4/5 Haha genius.

*Jack Black and William Ferrell - Get Off the Stage* Not sure if everyone has the same taste in humor as me, but I really liked this song.


----------



## Goli (May 11, 2010)

2/5, It was somewhat funny but I hate those scripted musical thingies.

*Kate Nash - Foundations*


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

4/5 - And there was me thinking I was the only Kate Nash fan!  Love her voice.


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

4/5 Really great, full of energy!

*Random youtube harmonica player - Somewhere Over the Rainbow* Harmonica rocks.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

2/5 - Didn't really like it.  Some parts were great but some sounded really off.  I think if it was played properly though it'd sound great on the harmonica.


----------



## dinofan01 (May 11, 2010)

4/5 Its a classic.


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2010)

4/5
He's a good singer, and that lead guitar was a nice bonus.

You might have only heard their popular song "Slow Ride"
Foghat - Fool for the City

Get the studio version, it's great.


----------



## Potticus (May 11, 2010)

shoot it skipped a page let me listen to this hog fat song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





4/5 quite catchy, good tune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Being very young it saddens me I missed the 70's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I know I was born for them


----------



## DS1 (May 11, 2010)

5/5 why not post the Elton John original?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

2/5 - Only really like a couple of H&O tracks.


----------



## Potticus (May 11, 2010)

DS1 said:
			
		

> 5/5 why not post the Elton John original?



Didn't feel like it, I saw another video and it made me nostalgia to the Almost Famous scene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2/5 Sound quality is shit? or it sounds like that?


----------



## exangel (May 11, 2010)

@TrolleyDave - My favorite PIL song, which is really the only one I'm familiar with because I punished my boyfriend, brother, and other innocent readers of my LJ with it so much after I first heard it in Waltz with Bashir, _This is Not a Love Song_.  I searched far and wide for an instrumental or midi version of it and found nothing.  That particular track would be so awesome if it were not for Johnny Rotten's godawful and repetitive vocals, y'know?  At least, the version they put in the film soundtrack, I mean.  One of my friends opened the song after I posted it in my LJ and said, "Okay, I made it to 15 seconds before I had to close it."  A couple days later he said it got stuck in his head and he ventured to try it again, and said "I made it to 30 seconds this time!"  Good memories.

Anyhow..
Ballroom Blitz: Not bad, sounds like something that belongs in one of my classic rock mixes that I used to make when I was a teen stoner.  If I can forgive the poor fidelity I'd give it at least a *3/5*.  But I can't listen to that again without being irritated by the quality.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

4/5 - Pretty good track, not heard them before.  Funky and eclectic, kind of reminds me of early Moloko.



I've not seen Waltz With Bashir but just checked out the soundtrack and the version of Not A Love Song is the album version.  There's another version as well, more kind of punky.  It doesn't contain the trumpets or anything, still has Lydons vocals obviously though! lol  Not alot of people like Lydons vocal style but I love it, really unique.  I'm a huge Sex Pistols fan as well so that probably helps alot.  I can recommend some good PiL stuff if you ever want to give it a try.  They play a huge range of different styles like punk, new wave, pop and even Indian style music!



			
				Potticus said:
			
		

> 2/5 Sound quality is shit? or it sounds like that?



That's how it's supposed to sound! lol


----------



## exangel (May 11, 2010)

I like it, and I've always loved fractal art too. 4/5

Wax Simulacra was actually the winner of the 2009 Grammy for Best Hard Rock Performance.  My friend was like, "Yeah.  Disturbed got _robbed_."  On the other hand I've been a fan of these musicians since 1999 (when the singer and lead guitarist were performing with At-the-Drive-in) and that was their first Grammy nomination as well, so I was thrilled to find out they had won.
------


I don't know if there was ever a real video for this song, and the slideshow is lame, but the sound quality is pretty good.  It's a bit of a long track as far as the standard Radio-friendly Singles go..  but this is also one of my long-time favorite acts, since their first single which all of my friends got sick of and I simply skipped whenever I played the album...

edit: the reason I think the slideshow is lame is because most of the images of the band include people who did not participate in the album this song is from.  and here's another interesting factoid: a young Nicole Scherzinger (from Pussycat Dolls) was the female backup vocals on several tracks on this album and did some live performances with Days of the New in support of this second album.  she lends a native american-style sound to the tracks she's on that is really unique to Days of the New.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

4/5 I liked it, but I really have nothing more to add!


----------



## konuoha (May 11, 2010)

3.5/5 Not bad, could have been better tho

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0VAkPjrnWM


----------



## mad567 (May 11, 2010)

Hm i liked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4/5


----------



## Potticus (May 11, 2010)

Hmmm
1/5 I hate his voice, and the speed of the song kills me.


----------



## DS1 (May 12, 2010)

1/5 Like I said before, this is the type of music they play in the dentist's office when you get your teeth drilled. 
No offense to Rick, but I'm just not an 80s type of person.


----------



## Potticus (May 12, 2010)

DS1 said:
			
		

> 1/5 Like I said before, this is the type of music they play in the dentist's office when you get your teeth drilled.
> No offense to Rick, but I'm just not an 80s type of person.



WUZ TROLLIN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just wanted to throw him out there lol


----------



## FAST6191 (May 12, 2010)

1/5- That was elevator/bad game backing music I am afraid.

Back on my cover songs kick:

Nouvelle Vague with "Too Drunk to Fuck" (cover of a Dead Kennedys song of the same name).


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 12, 2010)

5/5 - Great cover!  Really funky and jazzy.  You wouldn't expect it to work but it does.  I've only ever heard one track by them before which is...


----------



## Mantis41 (May 12, 2010)

4/5 - loving da funk. This one is a bit too stripped down for me, I prefered the previous.


----------



## prowler (May 13, 2010)

0/5


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

0/5 What the hell, haven't heard anything that narsty in a while.


----------



## deka01 (May 13, 2010)

wow thats bad probably the stupid voiceover 1/5 i want to give it more but that voiceover kills it


----------



## Dangy (May 13, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> 0/5 What the hell, haven't heard anything that narsty in a while.



awlonawljubd WTF IS THAT?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

4/5 Top tune, mate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				Dangy said:
			
		

> awlonawljubd WTF IS THAT?


----------



## Domination (May 13, 2010)

4/5 Chris Cornell is an awesome singer

*Beastie Boys - She's Crafty* It's kinda weird to see myself liking a Hip hop group and posting a song here. But anyways, this song uses samples from Led Zeppelin's awesome "The Ocean".


----------



## deka01 (May 13, 2010)

3.5/5 not bad but not my cup of tea
Rammstein - Pussy

this song is so catchy its great


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

3.5/5 Not the best I've heard, but as you say it's quite the catchy song.



I can't remember if I posted this already but I love this ong so much, the vocals are top notch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't mind the stupid crap in the beginning, blame VEVO for it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

2/5 - Not bad but not really my type of thing, think Poker Face is catchier.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

2/5 Not a big fan of Slayer, so I can't say much good about this one.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

3/5 - Not really a fan of Korn but that was listenable.


----------



## BumFace (May 13, 2010)

3/5

was listenable, bass was awesome


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

5/5 One of the best VGM's ever IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Along with the one I'll post below:


----------



## Domination (May 14, 2010)

4/5 Pretty good guitaring

*Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the Name* I'm sure almost everyone know this song, but it was thee first time I heard of it since yesterday.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

4/5 I've never heard of that one either, but I quite like it! Nice find mate!


----------



## deka01 (May 14, 2010)

Shame you got me next as i detest techno 2/5
Spiderbail - Black Betty
And whoever says its a cover of Ram Jam go do some research and you'll find its a pretty old song


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2010)

I find spiderbait interesting- on the one hand they do covers well and in their own style while on the other their own style is identical between all the songs of theirs that I have heard (something I would probably describe as the poor man's ZZ top).
On the other hand I do like the ram jam version better (song of my youth as it were).
2/5

Tenacious D - Beelzeboss


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

3/5 I quite like the vocals but there's an incredible lack of background music, which annoys me because I love humming the melody's of songs. Still, it is not a bad song at all.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

3.5/5 - Not bad, couldn't listen to it alot but definitely not unlistenable.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

4/5 Not heard of that band before, but I'll probably start listening to them now, nice and catchy song, good lyrics and the guy has a nice voice


----------



## The Pi (May 14, 2010)

2/5 Not my type of music, ok though


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (May 14, 2010)

3/5 pretty good just too slow for my taste.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (May 14, 2010)

I inserted the video using the button, but i doesn't show up... strange, I'll just give a link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSF2i0rU_Q8


----------



## The Pi (May 14, 2010)

just to fix the problem


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (May 14, 2010)

4/5, good song (I thought it was screamo for a second) and disturbed's songs don't sound similar, compare indestructible do down with the sickness, they don't sound at all similar


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2010)

3/5- Above average but still far too like the stuff I was subject to in high school thanks to my associates.

Zombie Ghost Train - R.I.P. 
Much like the above either download it or otherwise up the volume.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

4/5 - Class!  Surprised I ain't heard these before.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2010)

Others can skip this if they wish.

Sorry TrolleyDave all I could think of when watching that was


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2010)

Is it bad that I've actually always liked that song?  It was the B side to Throw Your Chicken.  Hated the A side but this always made me laugh.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2010)

3/5 Not bad, but it doesn't really have any memorable parts.


Please listen to the whole fucking song, people.

Perhaps the greatest Doom Metal song I've listened to. The energy put into this is very apparent, especially towards the climax.

One of my favorite lines:

Nuclear warheads, ready to strike
This world is so fucked, let's end it tonight


----------



## Theraima (May 15, 2010)

Dont really like Doom Metal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tenacious D - Classico


----------



## Domination (May 15, 2010)

What a coincidence, listening to it right now. Great song, in all seriousness, love the D. 5/5

*Level 42 - Lessons in Love* Sounds like some generic pop song, but I like Mark King's bass.


----------



## Theraima (May 15, 2010)

Eww, pop.  1/5 


Tenacious D - Break-In City (Storm the Gate!)


----------



## BionicC (May 15, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> 3/5 Not bad, but it doesn't really have any memorable parts.
> 
> 
> Please listen to the whole fucking song, people.
> ...



I posted Dopethrone a few pages ago and it got 2/5. Electric Wizard is wasted on this lot. WASTED.


----------



## prowler (May 15, 2010)

0/5


----------



## Domination (May 15, 2010)

1/5 The background music was decent, but the singer can't sing even if her live depended on it. 

*Stevie Wonder - Fingertips Part 2* Seriously, he was 12 and he blows 16 year old Bieber out of the water with great tone, vocal skill and songwriting talent. Comparison was because both of their voices haven't broken at the time of their recordings. Though i know it's an insult to one of the best song writers in history.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 15, 2010)

2/5 Not bad, definitely better than Justin Bieber as you say, but not my genre.



Saw these people live (at a gig in my school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and they were absolutely amazing!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 16, 2010)

3.5
uh not really my type but it will do



Yeah.. I love modern music hehehe
listen to the full song if you please


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 16, 2010)

0/5 I hate that kind of music, people with whiny voices CAN'T SING, GODDAMMIT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I hate this song. Just as I hate almost every other Blink182 song. They have absolutely no musical talent at all.


----------



## silent sniper (May 17, 2010)

3/5 lol

Deep Purple - Soldier of Fortune


----------



## Raven Darkheart (May 17, 2010)

3/5

Okkusenman Piano (Dr. Wily's Theme)


----------



## Demonbart (May 17, 2010)

4/5 Cool piano version, but lacks the overdose of awesome that the guitar versions (generally) have.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2010)

3/5 - The speed metal bits are great, the rest not so much.


----------



## Skyline969 (May 18, 2010)

10/10 in Dio's memory.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2010)

3/5 - I feel like I should have liked that more, I usually like that style of music but I dunno - it just felt like it was lacking something.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 19, 2010)

2/5 Not really a fan of that genre of music, but I have to admit the guitar solo's were well done.


----------



## luke_c (May 20, 2010)

1/5 Just, ugh.


----------



## nando (May 20, 2010)

4.5/5

not what i usually listen to but i liked it. 
language might affect this one, but she's got a unique voice


----------



## DeadLocked (May 20, 2010)

Not my cup of tea unfortunately, but I respect your patience to have the ability to listen to that kind of music! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2/5

Here's a subtle (considering what I usually listen to) song for yous:


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2010)

3/5 - Not really my kind of thing, average singer, average backing track.


----------



## Domination (May 21, 2010)

3/5 Great background track, don't really like the vocals. Wouldn't like it even if it was male, too stale.

*Muse - Neutron Star Collision (Love is Forever)* One of the few Muse songs I don't love(but it'll grow on me). Feels generic, the solo is the lamest I've heard from Matt, still great singing though. What's worse is it's in the Eclipse(Twilight) soundtrack


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 21, 2010)

3,5/5. It's a nice song, but not really my style. ^^

*C.N. Blue - LOVE*
This song is so amazing, I have been listening to it for already 2 hours and it's really nice. :3


----------



## _Burai_ (May 21, 2010)

4/5 nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Dead Memories Slipknot


----------



## DeadLocked (May 21, 2010)

WOW my favourite slipknot song! 1/1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This one takes a while to get going but I know Luke will like it so he better be the one to rate it... ..
*MUSE - Newborn*


----------



## luke_c (May 21, 2010)

4/5 not one of my favorite songs by Muse, but still a great one!


----------



## DeadLocked (May 21, 2010)

4.5/5 Good song gets old quick :/
*
30 Seconds To Mars - Attack*


----------



## Defiance (May 22, 2010)

4.3/5, pretty good stuff.

Here's one that's not on Youtube, but I still really enjoy it.  It's an orchestra song, so here:

Red Rock Rag by Doris Gazda.
(sorry if this is not your "cup of tea" folks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2010)

3/5


Decided to listen to this band yesterday, and it's very good.


----------



## Domination (May 22, 2010)

3/5 Not what I like, not what I hate.

*Muse - Exogenesis: Symphony Part 3 (Redemption)* Matt is talented in so many ways, even being able to write something like this. My favourite out of the 3 Exogenesis Symphonies.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2010)

3/5 - I can see why it's an excellent tune but it really doesn't do anything for me.  More film soundtrack music than something I'd choose to play on the stereo etc.


----------



## airpirate545 (May 22, 2010)

4/5 Wow never heard of these guys but ima look em up.


----------



## Domination (May 22, 2010)

5/5 CCR... Ahhh, good ol' Rock N' Roll.

*Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven* Most people have heard this before, some like it some hate it, some think it's highly overrated. I love Zeppelin and this concert makes me feel like they are gods, especially Jimmy Page.


It's live in Madison Square Garden, New York during their 1973 tour.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

3/5 Not bad, but could've been better. The studio version probably sounds 1000 times better though.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 22, 2010)

0/5- Painfully obvious autotune applied to a song with a barely comprehensible set of lyrics (if that is the same artist I think it is then it was better than the last offering I heard) all placed over a bad NES soundtrack. Know that I wish you you no sleep this evening for giving me cause to listen to that today (I practice strict adherence to the "rate the song from the person before you" idea).

The Creepshow - "The Garden"


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2010)

4/5 - Excellent tune, great style and she's got a great voice.


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 22, 2010)

3.5/5 nice bit of rock-a-billy, I think.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2010)

5/5 - Skinhead moonstomp FTW!


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 22, 2010)

4/5. I do like a bit of punk.


It was either that or Borstal Breakout. I think this one is more fun.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 22, 2010)

4/5 A favourite of the DJs in all the 50th birthday parties I find myself at it seems. There are very few songs that result in everyone around being covered in more beer.

I think I might have already done this but I am good with that- the "no repeat 9 to 5" radio station (not my choice) around here plays the song the opening was sampled from (Dusty Springfield- Son of a Preacher Man) every day at just after 5pm (just in time for the ride home) and it gets me every time.

Cypress Hill : Hits From The Bong


----------



## Defiance (May 23, 2010)

3/5..  Ehh, I really don't have a thing for rap/hip hop, sorry..


----------



## Domination (May 23, 2010)

2/5 Boring, I just don't like it.

*The Who - The Dirty Jobs* A Who classic from the awesome Rock opera album Quadrophenia. The Who has always been more rock-ish than one of their main rivals of the 60's, the Beatles.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2010)

4/5 - Great track and brilliant film!


----------



## tk_saturn (May 23, 2010)

3/5, prefer his eBay song.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

4/5 Nice song mate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






If you're wondering, yes, that is the same 'girl' I have as avatar.


----------



## Theraima (May 23, 2010)

Pleh, wasnt really good. 2/5

Children of Bodom - Hellhounds on my trail
One of my favorites ^^


----------



## tk_saturn (May 23, 2010)

2/5,  not my type of music.



I actually have this on CD, lol.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

3.5/5 Funny, but too short 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It actually made me think of this incredibly annoying yet catchy song (same kind of lyrics):


----------



## tk_saturn (May 23, 2010)

3/5, parts of it are good, other parts are...


----------



## Hardkaare (May 23, 2010)

3/5 - Too calm for me.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

2/5 Too generic for me.


----------



## tk_saturn (May 23, 2010)

It's the same woman isn't it?

3/5


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

5/5 Woo Belgian pop!


----------



## tk_saturn (May 23, 2010)

3/5 The song is ok, but I think it would be better if it wasn't him singing it.

Another foreign one


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 23, 2010)

1/5 I do apologize, but I really don't like trance-pop.


----------



## Skyline969 (May 24, 2010)

2/5... not my kind of song, but +1 for an Al Capone reference.


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 24, 2010)

4/5 that was great. Ho Ho Ho HAHAHAHAA


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2010)

4/5 - Great track but I can't really listen to film soundtracks outside of the film.


----------



## R2DJ (May 24, 2010)

4/5 Fleetwood Mac = AWESOME


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 24, 2010)

4/5 Can't see the song cos it's not available in Belgium, but I have heard it before and really like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Too bad they changed this song to a different one, the one they have now isn't bad but it's nowhere near as good as this one.


----------



## DeadLocked (May 25, 2010)

2/5 Not a fan, sorry Nadrian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This one is a personal favourite band


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2010)

4/5 - Not bad for pop rock.


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 25, 2010)

4/5. Me likey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4minute - Huh (Song starts @0:30)


----------



## Minox (May 25, 2010)

2/5, not something I'd listen to :/


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2010)

5/5 - Top top tune!  Loved the rhythm.


----------



## playallday (May 25, 2010)

3/5 Don't like the type of music, but I guess someone does.


----------



## Minox (May 26, 2010)

1/5


----------



## Edgedancer (May 26, 2010)

2/5


----------



## Mantis41 (May 26, 2010)

2/5 Not my thing, nice base.

Suprised the Glee crew havn't done this one. They have fucked up every other 80's tune from my child hood.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

1/5 - Generic film credit pop.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

-1/5 - Good god, I got 20 seconds in and my ears started bleeding!


----------



## airpirate545 (May 27, 2010)

4/5 Really great song man, not even into the genre but that was pretty good.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2010)

4/5 - Not too shabby.  Thought I wasn't gonna like it at first but starts getting better when the vocals kick in.


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 27, 2010)

4/5 My missus HATES the song(bloody anti drink-drive campaign).
It reminds me of my childhood and my first sight of boob.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confessions_of_a_window_cleaner
no Internet back then.



This among others is why I don't like the music of Oasis.

Edit out a mistake.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2010)

Off-topic I know but it's been aaaaages since I watched a Confessions Of film!  Might have to grab them later.  Robin Askwith was a funny bloke!  I wonder how happy tony Blair is with his father-in-law being one of the stars of the series. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






4/5 - Love The Jam!


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 27, 2010)

4.8/5 not good enough for a 5 but not bad enoughfor a 4.
I found it funny that the Oxo Mother was in the one.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confessions_o...ving_Instructor



Blame my Ma & Da for the older stuff, but i just love it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2010)

And don't forget Jill Gascoine in Pop Performer! lol  The films actually had a few big names in them.  I'm actually starting to get nostalgiac thinking about them!

5/5 - Loved the tune!  Used really well in Jackie Brown as well.


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 27, 2010)

5/5 Yes! This is flat down great.
re Tarantino i think his Movies have great sound-tracks(my Mam is into Northern Soul).
The films were funny and that is what i thought porn was like, until I was a dirty 12 year old, and got my hand on a dirty mag.

here's another one from a Movie I like.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2010)

5/5 - You are a legend good sir!  Fucking love The Commitments!  Shame Strong went on to do metal instead of sticking with soul, what an amazing voice!



(A flashback to my skinheaded youth!  Trojan Records FTW!)


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 27, 2010)

5/5 You are a mind reader/Jedi I' been going through a Ska feel over the last few days.
I know this isn't quite ska.



P.S Sorry if any have been posted already.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2010)

5/5 - Total star!  When I first heard them I thought Weller had gone total pop but it's just cos it sounded so different to his usual stuff.

A little reminder of the Madchester days!


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 27, 2010)

4.3/5 Yep I partook in the Baggy scene.
I certainly loved the stuff coming out of Manchester at the time, well since these Guys. 



About Style Council, my Dad said the same, I didn't give it much thought at the time and it's difficult to make that judgment in hindsight.

Edit Bono snack(?) into the video and I just can't have that.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2010)

6/5 - Very few bands come close to the brilliance of Joy Division.


Another one of my favourite Manc bands from the time.



And you and Hadrian are gonna get along great in this thread!  He's got immaculate taste in music.


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 27, 2010)

5/5 Now this is getting wierd, I was wondering whether to put up some Buzzcocks but chose this.



I'm looking forward to see some from Hadrian, tried to go through the whole tread but couldn't be arsed, got to page 9.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2010)

5/5 - Legends, and one of my favourite tracks from them.


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 27, 2010)

3.9/5 not quite a 4 but good al the same.
Time for a bit of easy listening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





This Song is why, as a child I left BBC 2 Ceefax pages on at night when I went to sleep.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2010)

5/5 - I remember them days! lol  It's a great tune in it's right as well though, funky and mellow.



edit : Damn, I could have sworn I put a score in there!


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 28, 2010)

5/5 All this you're posting was all you could hear down my local 5-10 years ago.
Alas since the smoking ban, they've not bothered with the jukebox license.
Was George Benson so good you couldn't bring yourself to score it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway here is another mellow one I like.


----------



## Domination (May 28, 2010)

5/5 It's fucking great!

But alas, I have to be evil towards TrolleyDave in this thread(like I am to him in every single thread and commenting platform)and break your combo of same taste-ness.

*The Firm - Closer* 


If you like it, GODAMN YOU.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2010)

-10/5 - Just to make Dommy happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (It's actually 3.5/5 - Not bad, doesn't have anything to really make it stand out from the rest of the genre)


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 28, 2010)

4.5/5 Good terrace song.
Good call Domination, How about this to stop this little Punk/Skinhead love festival.

I think this may give away my roots.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 28, 2010)

3/5- Not bad but I prefer some of the other versions/"covers" of that song.


If we are going to have a meeting of Irish bands then I will make it
Dropkick Murphys-Flannigan's Ball 


Also

*shakes fist at Domination, I was enjoying that.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2010)

5/5 - Love the Dropkick Murphys!

Let's continue the trend with some Flogging Molly!


----------



## FAST6191 (May 28, 2010)

I have not really listened to that album and to be honest they have far stronger songs in their back catalogue. Still better than what I would get if I turned on the TV however- 3.5/5.

It seems I am back on cover versions and when floating around I stumbled across a "cappella metal" band that have covered many of the 90s and onwards metal songs.

Van Canto - Fear of the dark (cover of an Iron Maiden song of the same name)




The also did a decent version of battery by metallica http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9LaB9dq4Rw (read I could not decide which song to post).


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 28, 2010)

3.5/5 Even though I'm not much of a Heavy Metal fan, I thought it sounded OK.
I gave it an extra .5 for interpretation.


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2010)

5/5 a classic


*Scorpions - Yellow Raven* (1976)


----------



## Domination (May 29, 2010)

2.5/5 Never really liked Scorpions.

*Pride & Glory - Harvester of Pain* Wish Zakk can just get back to his southern rock days and release more of these albums, they are far more amazing than any BLS or Ozzy album. Though i'm sure not everyone will like it.


----------



## monkat (May 29, 2010)

3/5 A little dusty xD


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2010)

I couldn't tell if it was really good or not because of Youtube's shit sound quality.
I can give it at least 3/5. The pirate theme is pretty nice.


The melody is very good. I wish I could understand the lyrics.


----------



## Gore (May 29, 2010)

6.5/10, I agree about wanting to know the meaning. it's got an interesting sound.


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2010)

Really nice 4/5


*John Lee Hooker with Santana - The Healer*
Two of my favorite artists together


----------



## Domination (May 30, 2010)

3/5 At least decent singer, but song overall sounds a tad too generic for me

*John Paul Jones - Zooma* I still have a hard time believing this is from JPJ, sounds different from his zep groove,


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2010)

2.5/5 I wouldn't listen to that for entertainment

How about another solo project?

*Bill Ward - Bombers (Can Open Bomb Bays)* Some other tracks on the album feature Ward on vocals, and one features Jack Bruce (from Cream). I believe the guitarist on this one is Zakk Wylde


----------



## FAST6191 (May 30, 2010)

4/5- I really liked that for some reason.

Danzig - I'm The one


----------



## Domination (May 30, 2010)

5/5 Really good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Symphony X - Domination* Well, the guitar parts sound a little Neo-Classical metal generic, and what you would hear from Yngwie Malmsteen, but Domination is still awesome.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 30, 2010)

4/5 Nice one Dommy, I became a fan of Symphony X after hearing their album The Odyssey (cos of my essay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## FAST6191 (May 30, 2010)

What is it with people making songs that would be at home on an old 16-32 bit era game?

Still I did like it quite a bit- 3.5/5

As you have put me in the mood for an ultra fast song and Domination already put an end to the punk/ska thing TrolleyDave and Monkee3000 had going on:

Municipal Waste - Knife Fight


----------



## Juanmatron (May 30, 2010)

4/5. It´s very good!



\m/ Long life for DIO \m/


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 31, 2010)

3/5 

I tried to keep the tempo up.


----------



## BionicC (May 31, 2010)

Monkee3000 said:
			
		

> 3/5
> 
> I tried to keep the tempo up.



Oh, gotta love a bit of northern soul. 5/5

Right, have a bit of Unicorn Kid. This sounds like a C64 cracktro if dubstep had been around in the 80s.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2010)

4/5 - Not bad.  Wouldn't listen to it for enjoyment but pretty decent demo/intro/cracktro type tune.


----------



## BionicC (May 31, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> 4/5 - Not bad.  Wouldn't listen to it for enjoyment but pretty decent demo/intro/cracktro type tune.
> 
> I've no idea how it happened but he managed to get signed to Ministry of Sound Records. Good on him, like, and I'm tempted to go and see him when he gigs near me next month, but how the hell does chirpy, uptempo chipmusic get signed to an allegedly serious dance label?
> 
> QUOTE



Ooh, now see, I liked this but it just didn't seem to go anywhere; they had a nice driving floor tom rhythm going but then it never properly kicked off like I hoped it would. And, IMHO,  the lyrics aren't great; the kind of cack-handed social commentary I used to write at school. So I'm going to reluctantly give it 3/5; I can forgive the lyrics but if they'd really gone for it towards the end, or even stopped it a couple of minutes earlier, then I would've given it a 4.

(And I'm sure they'd be heartbroken that some middle-class loser on an internet forum slightly underrated a 25-year-old song.)

And now, after marking something  down for being a bit too long, I'm going to be a massive hypocrite a post a ten-minute song. I saw this lot playing in a cramped, sweaty venue on Tuesday and they just blew me away; epic, intense black metal.


----------



## Alex221 (Jun 1, 2010)

Kansas-Carry On My Wayward Son



this song comes out on the show supernatural as an opening theme on season 5 episode 22 here is the opening if you want to see it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kX6uUWjq6Ms

damn that disabled embed


----------



## Alex221 (Jun 1, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Last time I checked, you had to rate the song from the poster above you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry i give you a 5/5 what about me?


----------



## Monkee3000 (Jun 2, 2010)

1/5 Sorry, not my type of music.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 2, 2010)

2/5 Not really a big fan of ska, sorry mate.



Epic win.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2010)

0/5 serious posts please...


Funkadelic - Standing on the Verge of Getting it On


----------



## Domination (Jun 3, 2010)

3.5/5 I'm getting into funk a lot nowadays! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Led Zeppelin - No Quarter* My present most favourite song.


----------



## Blue-K (Jun 3, 2010)

3.5. IMO, a bit psychedelic, but not bad (on a sidenote, awesome cover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

*Stefanie Heinzmann - Masterplan* Still one of my favorite singers


----------



## Minox (Jun 3, 2010)

2/5 - Good at certain points, but pretty much boring elsewhere.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 3, 2010)

10/10


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jun 3, 2010)

@ pendulum 5/5 

linkin park - crawling


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 3, 2010)

Linkin Park one of my fav bands. 10/10

Catchy chorus if ever I heard one


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 4, 2010)

4/5 Nice one mate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I saw part 1 was posted so I thought I'd post part 2 aswell, it's my personal favourite of the album


----------



## Monkee3000 (Jun 4, 2010)

2/5 The kind of music you would hear on mid '90s racing game, not saying that is a bad thing. it just seemed a bit generic.
This bands Music appeared on Wipeout on the Playstation along with music from Orbital.


Edit: forgot, Prodigy and Manic Street Preachers were also on Wipeout amongst others.
2nd Edit: On looking out the album for the game I see New Order! How did I miss them?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 4, 2010)

2/5  Meeeh.  Not my shtick at all.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 4, 2010)

2/5 Huh..

Seriously, from this community, I'm not expecting this to get any higher than 2/5.:


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 4, 2010)

4.9/5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 never knew gaga could play keyboard either, talented but I like the original version best.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 4, 2010)

3.5/5 Pretty good.

She has training in most instruments including classical piano, guitar, and several others. She just doesn't do much live besides piano.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 4, 2010)

8/10 again good song but original is better IMHO


Oh and I apologies but it's an 11 minute long video but if you know the song you can rate it anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh and also it's half 4 in the morning and I haven't slept I apologise for my spellings.
Extra EDIT: ignore the song at the end they just glued on I meant only Jesus of suburbia.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2010)

pretty good pop-rock
3/5


*Death from Above 1979 - Little Girl*


----------



## MFDC12 (Jun 5, 2010)

3/5
i liked it


----------



## Theraima (Jun 5, 2010)

Meh, it wasnt that bad, annoying voice on the singer tho.

2/5

R.E.M - The One I Love


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 5, 2010)

4/5
Pretty good song


----------



## rikuumi (Jun 5, 2010)

2/5 ..
It was kinda lame. The singer gives me headache.


----------



## Minox (Jun 5, 2010)

3/5, it was decent enough


----------



## Minox (Jun 5, 2010)

3.5/5, I liked the music itself, but the singing could've been a lot better.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2010)

4/5

*Bill Ward - Sweep* from Ward One: Along the Way


----------



## Domination (Jun 6, 2010)

3/5 Ok but its kinda refreshing to see Bill Ward do this kinds of songs.

*Diamond Head - The Prince* Much better than Metallica. A Heavy Metal classic like this sounds bad in Thrash Metal. Better singer and guitar tone here too.


----------



## Goli (Jun 6, 2010)

1/5 I hate that kind of music :/.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2010)

3/5


Harmonium - Vert


----------



## Domination (Jun 6, 2010)

3/5 Great, full of ambiance, but not really my taste.

*Muse - Fury*


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 6, 2010)

4.5/5 already have so didnt need to listen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SCATMAN!!!


----------



## Theraima (Jun 6, 2010)

4/5 Scatman rules! 

Foo Fighters - The Pretender (heard the song earlier today and remembered that this song is good as hell)


----------



## Monkee3000 (Jun 6, 2010)

3.5/5 It's the only recent song from them that I like. The Missus LOVES Dave Grohl(in both mens and womens clothes).
One of my favourites from the Foos.


----------



## Domination (Jun 7, 2010)

5/5 Also one of my favourites from FF. And FF is one of my favourite bands.

*The Rolling Stones - Shake Your Hips* From their best album.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 7, 2010)

4.5/5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*The Prodigy - Spitfire*


----------



## Based God (Jun 8, 2010)

2/5


----------



## Monkee3000 (Jun 8, 2010)

0/5 You're doing it all wrong, with that attitude you'll only get skanks(for want of a better word).
You know what I mean, give a bit of respect get a bit of respect.


----------



## Domination (Jun 8, 2010)

4/5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Iron Maiden - El Dorado* First track from new album!


----------



## Theraima (Jun 8, 2010)

3.5/5 Yay maiden not my fave but is ok.

Manowar - Warriors of the World (a Finnish band has plagiarized this pretty much, song name Orjatar. Also I thought this Manowar was just a "holy warrior dragon magic slayer wizard" but isnt actually that bad)


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 10, 2010)

4/5


----------



## Alex221 (Jun 10, 2010)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> 4/5


5 out of 5 XD


----------



## prowler (Jun 11, 2010)

(You didn't post a video Alex)
0/5 - not funny


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 11, 2010)

2/5- If I had to make a comment on that I would call it confused- each of the elements are pretty good (vocals, orchestral and electronic) but do not sit well together. There have been considerably worse OST offerings in this thread though.

U.S. Bombs-Roll Around


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 11, 2010)

1/5 I just don't like it I'm afraid.  Which makes me angry in a way.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jun 12, 2010)

4/10


----------



## hullo8d (Jun 12, 2010)

6/10 Sorry but it tries to hard to be viking metal


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2010)

1/5 I can see why you don't like metal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Kaiser Chiefs - I Predict a Riot* A~h a~h lalalalalala


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 15, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> *Kaiser Chiefs - I Predict a Riot*



5/5 Awesome song.


Mumford & Sons - The Cave


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 17, 2010)

1/5 I spent a few weeks over the last few months playing builder/labourer and it seems that was the only song I can remember the radio playing (surpressed memory and all that). Probably a good song otherwise.

Fu Manchu- Godzilla (cover of the blue oyster cult song of the same name)


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2010)

4/5 Pretty good

*Black Label Society - Superterrorizer* A typical BLS song, with lots of pinch harmonics, but I kinda love it.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 17, 2010)

3.5


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 17, 2010)

3/5- I have tried many many times to get into amon amarth, on paper I should really like them but I can not seem to get there. I have to say that is one of the best that I have heard from them.

I had other plans but it looks like I will have to keep up the tempo.

Evile - Enter The Grave 



Not a band I especially like but instrumentally I think they are great.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2010)

3/5
It sounds like generic thrash metal, but still good.

@FAST
The intro reminds me of this
Steve Vai - Erotic Nightmares


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2010)

5/5 Amazing, and that's saying something since I never really liked Steve Vai except for For the love of God.

*Ten Years After - One of These Days* Alvin Lee on guitars, vocals and harmonica. Awesome.


----------



## mad567 (Jun 19, 2010)

3/5 i liked it


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 20, 2010)

3.5/5 - Pretty good.  Took ages to get going but a decent tune once it did.


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2010)

3/5 Nice background, hate vocals. Especially since it's a woman. No I'm not sexist, I just hate female vocals most of the time.

*Traffic - Freedom Rider*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 21, 2010)

4/5 - Nice!  Good upbeat tempo but still very laid back and funky.


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2010)

4/5 Nice AC/DC style riffs, and I love the chorus. Not keen on female vocals. Again.

*B.B. King & Eric Clapton - The Thrill is Gone* Two of the greatest Bluesmen.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 21, 2010)

5/5 - Was gonna knock it down a point for Clapton being in it but you can't give anything BB King does less than 5/5.



(I'm gonna keep posting tunes with female vocals until I force you to overcome your hatred for them!  Female vocals are at the front of some of the greatest music!  Also, Doro Pesch from Warlock is so bastard hot!)


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2010)

4/5 lol I liked this one, including the vocals. Cos she totally sounds like Geddy Lee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Humble Pie - 30 Days in the Hole* I still stand by my belief that male vocals are vastly superior though. Especially with guys like Steve Marriott.


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 21, 2010)

3/5 not bad at all!

Death - Pull the Plug


old school death metal


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

0/5 Bleh.


----------



## mad567 (Jun 22, 2010)

3/5 nice song


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 23, 2010)

2/5

You guys and your metal and rave techo


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2010)

4/5 Seriously, the classical part is awesome, but I think the little techno bits spoilt it for me.

especially female vocals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Wishbone Ash - The King Will Come* I say the 2 guitarists are pretty awesome.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2010)

3.5/5 - The guitar parts are great, they play off each really well.  The rest of the track is good but feels flat compared to the rest of it.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 24, 2010)

Hell yes it's the streets 6/5


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2010)

4/5 - I liked it.  Definitely the kind of thing I'd listen to when relaxing after a night out clubbing/raving.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 24, 2010)

4/5 Well it has Byrne in it of course it's good.



I'm not sure if anyone actually likes indie lo-fi.

Fun fact, this was recorded on a digital voice recorder and mixed with freeware.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

3/5 decent song.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2010)

3/5 - Not bad but not great.  Sounds like 3 Days Grace a little.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2010)

2/5 eh.

(I thought this would be funny)


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 24, 2010)

0/5 it made me want to vomit stuff out of my mouth that should come out of my bottom after a night of hard drinking.  I hope someone can find pleasure in that song though so it has some purpose other than making a bunch of fat cats money.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 25, 2010)

3/5


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 25, 2010)

2/5
Meh...

*Coil - Fire Of The Mind *


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 25, 2010)

3/5- a very relaxing song (I sense that is what it was aimed at) but not something I would seek out and listen to.

Time for some Polish punk/ska:
Blade Loki- Psy i Koty


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jun 26, 2010)

1/5

Not really my thing, but even with that in mind, It wasn't that great in my opinion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like some ska, but just not that I guess.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

3/5 - Pretty average.  Sounds alot like most other stuff in the genre really.


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

5/5 UP THE IRONS! \m/

*Judas Priest - Leather Rebel* One of the best Metal bands in the NWOBHM, together with Maiden and Diamond Head.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

2/5 - My aunt and uncle love Priest but I've always thought they were meh.

Sticking with the Maiden theme.


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2010)

5/5 Obviously a 5 since it's a fucking maiden classic.

*Iron Maiden - Blood Brothers* Dunno why you dun like these stuff, but I think Brave New World is awesome. Kinda like Progressive Rock + Heavy Metal.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

2/5 - It's just not Maiden.  It's slow, arty and passionless.  Sounds just like any other metal band.  Maiden had a particular sound before this.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 27, 2010)

2/5
Not into 80's mainstream music...

*Throbbing Gristle - Weeping *


----------



## Domination (Jun 28, 2010)

2/5 Not into whatever era not mainstream music that was too. Some parts were ok but it was kinda boring for me.

*Thom Yorke - The Eraser*


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 28, 2010)

1/5- I am sure many people like it but I could not get close to even wanting to listen to it.

As we seem to be on a more slow paced theme:
Interpol - Evil


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jun 28, 2010)

5/5

Interpol = Excellent.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 28, 2010)

Hot shit 3 good songs in a row! 5/5


----------



## monkat (Jun 28, 2010)

1/5 Not into that stuff.


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 28, 2010)

1.5/5.  Not my favourite game series or game music.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 28, 2010)

3/5- A legendary song but hearing it every 5 minutes the day John Peel died kind of killed any great like of it I might have had.

I am rarely one for music made/covered for TV shows and films but this has been a good earworm since I rewatched sons of anarchy over the last few nights.

Curtis Stigers & The Forest Rangers - John The Revelator


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jun 28, 2010)

3/5

Pretty good, actually. I didn't think I'd like it, but. I did!


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 29, 2010)

One of the few manson tracks I like/can dance to.  3/5


----------



## BionicC (Jun 29, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> One of the few manson tracks I like/can dance to.  3/5



An all-time classic. Ambient house FTW. 5/5


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 29, 2010)

BionicC said:
			
		

> An all-time classic. Ambient house FTW. 5/5



Never really got into the Orb so I can't really rate this



I herd u liek wierd time signatures.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 29, 2010)

4/5 - I liked that alot.  Very mellow but still enough going on that it doesn't get boring.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 29, 2010)

3/5 lol wtf


----------



## Alex221 (Jun 29, 2010)

5/5
heres mine


this video is from the show supernatural,my favorite show and my favorite song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 supernatural 4eva


----------



## Michishige (Jun 30, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> 5/5
> heres mine
> 
> 
> ...




'Eye Of The Tiger' is a classic so I'm forced to give it a 5/5. Now if you'll excuse me, I have to find some massive stairs to run up and down! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My contribution:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nK0Pi4wC8Hk
(the inbedding doesn't seem to want to co-operate with me, sorry!)


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 30, 2010)

4/5 - classic track!, but hasn't aged as well as others

Change of pace to some streetpunk:


----------



## SoraKeyofFate (Jun 30, 2010)

4/5
haha I liked the beat, the opening guitar was really good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TD EDIT -

```
It needs to look like this [youtube]aSRJOf5hg_c[/youtube]
```


----------



## Defiance (Jul 1, 2010)

3.2/5 Not too bad..  The video itself was rather strange.

Here is one of my favorite songs in existence.


----------



## Delta517 (Jul 2, 2010)

3/5

Its a sad video.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 2, 2010)

4/5

Shit yeah


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 2, 2010)

4/5
That was pretty good.

Since it's July 1st. I'll put this on. :3
*O Canada*


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 2, 2010)

4/5 A lot better than I expected of a song like that.



It's been a while since I posted anything in this topic... I need to get more active again!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 2, 2010)

4/5 - Not bad at all.  Would definitely listen to it after a night of clubbing or raving.


----------



## Mid123 (Jul 2, 2010)

4/5 love the dropkick murphys


----------



## ykhan (Jul 2, 2010)

Jimi Hendrixl:bold as love 



HENDRIIIIIX!
4/5 for the last one


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2010)

We can dream...

3/5 for Hendrix. I'm not into that kinda music.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 2, 2010)

And where's your rating for the previous video?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2010)

There wasn't one.

Oh, flash crashed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We can dream...
> 
> 3/5 for Hendrix. I'm not into that kinda music.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 2, 2010)

3.5/5 A little generic, and I usually don't like Dizzee Rascal, but this one was decent.



Posted this one in an EoF topic but it was locked right after. This needs to get more views, it's an awesome song (the video's really weird but that doesn't matter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

On another note, please don't quote videos people, or if you do, at least snip the videos and put the name of the song instead, I'm on a netbook with 1GB of RAM, an Intel Atom processor and 4Mb/s internet, the pages already load horribly slow, no need to make them any heavier. (Also other people with a slow internet connection will have even more trouble loading this topic too.)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2010)

0/5. The video was horrible. The music was horrible. I can see why the topic was locked.



Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(@Ellie. James Corden was in there, too!)


----------



## Apex (Jul 2, 2010)

No comment on the one above me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






R.I.P.


----------



## Domination (Jul 3, 2010)

5/5 Always preferred Ozzy in Sabbath, but I love Dio's Holy Diver album, his work on Sabbath's heaven & Hell and his work in Heaven & Hell.

*Rise Against - Drones* I used to really love these guys, they were what made me listen to Punk band like Sex Pistols and Ramones.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 3, 2010)

3/5- Good but I spent a bit too long around those with garage bands and this is strongly reminiscent of them or something I might hear on "EA trax".

Falkenbach - Heathen Foray


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

5/5

*Muse - United States of Eurasia* People may say it's mainstream but I love it. I especially loved the Chopin Nocturne at the end, I thought it was a good cooldown.


Speaking of the Chopin Nocturne , I'm getting into Classical music... Loved Mozart's Requiem and John William's awesome Darth Vader theme... Need more.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

4/5 - Pretty good.  I think maybe I should start listening to some Muse.


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

3/5 Cool song, pretty nice style and funny. But I dunno, just don't seem to like it a lot. 

*Muse - Butterflies and Hurricanes* I wouldn't really think you should listen to Muse if you like United States of Eurasia, it's kinda a little different in style from their other songs. most of the other fans think its too mainstream and sucks.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 4, 2010)

4.5/5 I like Muse too.

*Muse - Assassin* One of my fave Muse songs.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

5/5 - Really liked that one!  Great opening and lots of energy.  Pretty dark sound as well.


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2010)

5/5 

*Muse - New Born* New Prog... Wouldn't say many people like New Prog. Damn, my taste has gotten pretty modern after I started listening to Muse, Radiohead and etc. And I used to think modern is bad.


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 5, 2010)

cool song 4/5 heres mine         Bon Jovi-Dead Or Alive . The video is clips from my favorite show supernatural

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6mTkAF6g8s



to my favorite show supernatural


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 5, 2010)

2.5/5 The crap talking in the start ruins it a lot. I don't like it that much either.

*Paramore- Decode* I love this band so much, even if Tempers don't normally like mainstream and modern music. Seriously, I know the video is like Twilight, but I like the song a lot. Hayley Williams' voice is so great.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jul 5, 2010)

2/5 - low score for Twilight reference.

Let's take a look at some real Hayley Williams:



Edited: Forgot rules of Nazi Germany....and how this shit works.

Edit to answer post below: I did rate the song not the video. The Twilight reference I was referring to was the one YOU made. Lighten up?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 5, 2010)

Another thing, you do realize your'e supposed to rate the song and not the video, right? I mean if I rated the video, I would give that a 2/5 right now because she's singing it in a bedroom. But that's not how it goes.

5/5 Yeah, but I still love the song...

*Paramore - The Only Exception* One of their softest tracks, but still great.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 5, 2010)

4/5 - Really like Paramore!


----------



## soulfire (Jul 6, 2010)

3/5 would love to play this on gh


----------



## Minox (Jul 6, 2010)

2/5. The music itself was quite funky, but the singing ruined it all :<


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 6, 2010)

5/5 - Ministry. Fucking. Rock.


----------



## Crazy-S (Jul 6, 2010)

3/5  a bit too heavy for me ^^

so no metal anymore heres some better stuff

Das Butterschnitzel - Clear Stream


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 6, 2010)

Its hard to rate it bud, its just background music to me and doesn't make a good or bad impression.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 7, 2010)

4/5 Has a nice tune to it.

*Rascal Flatts - Unstoppable* I love Rascal Flatts. Gary LeVox's voice sounds amazing, and I just love their songwriting.


----------



## Thoob (Jul 7, 2010)

4/5 Really nice vocals, but a bit clichéd lyrics.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jul 7, 2010)

11/10


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 7, 2010)

4/5


Edit: just realised Domination posted this back on the 3rd of April. Fuck it have it again, besides Audiosurf is pretty cool.


----------



## viz (Jul 8, 2010)

^^ never heard it before but i like it 5/5 + audiosurf IS cool



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWj49DMX2Qg


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 9, 2010)

4/5 Nice tune.
*
Rascal Flatts - What Hurts the Most* Rascal Flatts is such an amazing band.


----------



## Blue-K (Jul 9, 2010)

4/5 - Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Lyrics are very nice, and I like songs like this.

*Stefanie Heinzmann - I Betcha She Doesn't Feel It*


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 10, 2010)

1/5. I strongly dislike Pop.

*Matthew Good Band - Load Me Up*


Ah, I love West coast sound. :3


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 10, 2010)

3/5 I like those kind of rock but not really the voice.


*Dire Straits - Money For Nothing*
They're a retro band. My dad usually listens to these kind of music in the house and I like them so much.



YOu might find it unusual for a teen to like these


----------



## Theraima (Jul 10, 2010)

Dire straits ftw! 4/5 

Metallica - King Nothing (One of the first Metallica songs I heard)


----------



## Domination (Jul 10, 2010)

4/5 I like me some Thrash Metal.

*Amplifier - The Consultancy*


----------



## ca_michelbach (Jul 10, 2010)

4/5 Pretty cool, but I'm in a "heavier" mood today...

*Rammstein - Feuer Frei*


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 11, 2010)

2.5/5 

Uhmmmm I really dont like hard rock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it creeps me out(on this song) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I Want to know what love is - Foreigner*


Meh. I don't like the Mariah Carey version. Old school music FTW!


----------



## Domination (Jul 11, 2010)

5/5 Lou Gramm is one of the best voices in Hard Rock, and probably immensely underrated. He should be up there with people like Freddie Mercury, Steve Perry and Robert Plant.

*God Is an Astronaut - Suicide by Star* Epic Instrumental.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 11, 2010)

Every so often you introduce me to something amazing I never heard before Domination- this is one of those times. 5/5

As I had nothing prepared an old classic it is
The Smiths - Panic


----------



## BionicC (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh I like that, epic indeed. 4/5

Wait, never mind, that was meant for God is an Astronaut but Morrissey got in the way. 5/5 for that, it's an amazing, classic song, and I'd post up Frank Sidebottom's cover if I hadn't already intended to post some Amesoeurs.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jul 11, 2010)

Reminds me a bit of dredg's instrumentals, so I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 4/5

Here's dredg - Same 'ol Road:


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 12, 2010)

3/5 Neutral sounds nice but not that catchy

*The Cure - Just Like Heaven*

lol I love the tune


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 12, 2010)

4/5 Brilliant flash back. Reminds me of some other great music I used to love as a kid.

Here's another


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jul 12, 2010)

4/5 I must say I really like it, maybe something put on my mp3 player...


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 12, 2010)

3/5 I always liked Chris's voice when he was on American Idol. Unfortunatly this song is too busy to stream properly. I need to hear it properly. We don't get much Daughtry played in the UK just shitty Westlife covers.

Edit: You should try the entire 1927 album - ish. I loved every track as a kid and still listen to it now.

This is another tune from my youth.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Jul 12, 2010)

3/5

It isn't Take on Me!!


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jul 12, 2010)

3.5/5 It's not really my type, but it's not bad either.



Why is it so hard for Dutch bands to break through in other country's >.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 12, 2010)

4/5 Fantastic voice. Not something I would listen to these days but still.... Respect.....

Loved this band. Haven't listned to them in ages.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jul 12, 2010)

4.5/5 Live is one of my more favorite bands, and this is one my fav songs from them~! Nice choice~!



This song is quite important to me, it holds quite a few memories... I listen it quite often.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2010)

That is one popular Metallica song I don't like much
2.5/5

If you like Psychedelic metal, you might be willing to look past the perhaps unpleasent screech at the beginning and maybe the accent.

A better track from the album is Part 4, but I tink it is too long to post here.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jul 12, 2010)

2/5 It really isn't my type of music, just can't get into it...



Another Dutch band that imo is better than some other crap we have here, they were quite good live too~!


----------



## Yoshimashin (Jul 12, 2010)

3.5/5 

I like the Euro rock.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jul 12, 2010)

3.5/10  - The song is quite catchy and now I have it stuck in my head xD~!

So for another Stereo song:


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 13, 2010)

3/10 - Much too commercial sounding for my liking, but it's not horrible. Certainly far from the worst thing I've heard.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 13, 2010)

2/5

Not my type of music...


MUAHAHHAHAHA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














BWAHAHHA


----------



## robertw00t (Jul 13, 2010)

1/5 mainly because it's not my taste of music.
He sounds like a girl, to be honest.

This has been on repeat for a good bit now...


----------



## SpaceJump (Jul 13, 2010)

3/5 not my taste of music, but VERY funny.

Now comes Volbeat. Don't forget to set HD.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 13, 2010)

Everyone should start using a 1/10 scale. 1/5 is far too narrow for rating something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5/10 - Like the music, don't care much for the vocals.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 13, 2010)

omg thats awful 1/100 his voice is so bad


----------



## Bently (Jul 13, 2010)

xmastermiix said:
			
		

> omg thats awful 1/100 his voice is so bad



Since you didn't post a video/song ill rate the poster above your post.

2/5, that music doesnt suit me :/ although I guess the instrumentals appealed to me
more than the singing/screaming/etc.?

Hopefully no one has posted this before o-o.

*Far East Movement - Like a G6*


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 13, 2010)

Bently said:
			
		

> xmastermiix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not my kind of music :/ no offensive but i hate that kind of music 5/10 for the lyrics

ok i could not decide so i post x3


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 13, 2010)

10/10 for all three. I've been a Pain fan for quite a while now. The first album I purchased was Rebirth off of a whim 'cuz I couldn't find anything I wanted and thought it might be cool. If not I was only out $9.99 or whatever it was at the time. It has just been released and have been a fan since.

Edit: Now that I think back, I believe it also had a sticker on the front that said 'Featuring Peter Tägtgren of Hypocrisy.'


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 13, 2010)

3.5/5- I doubt I would listen to it again but I it was far from being a chore of the the rate the song game. I did however check out some of their other songs and quite liked them.

manicomio by voodoo zombie


----------



## Yumi (Jul 14, 2010)

Creepy but cool! 4/5! First time i've heard of this band. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Nujabes - Aruarian Dance*


----------



## SpaceJump (Jul 15, 2010)

Not my kind of music. Lacks some sort of climax. 2/5

*Blind Guardian - Mirror Mirror*


----------



## Tanas (Jul 16, 2010)

2/5 could have been worse though, it could have been Evanescence.

Stockholm Syndrome - Greydon Square


Apologist need not rate


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 16, 2010)

Considering the subject matter, it's a great song. I'm not a big fan of rap, but I'm not gonna be biased. 4/5

Tone Loc - Funky Cold Medina


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 17, 2010)

5/5- A classic and rappers that take the piss out of themselves are a dying breed these days.

As we seem to be a on rap theme I am not going to be the one to end it this time
N.A.S.A: Tom Waits + Kool Keith, Spacious Thoughts


----------



## Theraima (Jul 17, 2010)

1/5 I cant stand rap at all.

Just for the fun of it.


----------



## BionicC (Jul 17, 2010)

Theraima said:
			
		

> 1/5 I cant stand rap at all.
> 
> Just for the fun of it.



2/5 - Sorry but to my ears it's a horrible, cheesy mess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Okay, let's bring back the hip-hop; A-Skillz mashes up Ludacris and 90s British band Collapsed Lung to produce this track from his Insane Bangers Vol. 6 EP:


----------



## DeadLocked (Jul 17, 2010)

9/10 like it
nothing compared to this though.


----------



## Arm the Homeless (Jul 18, 2010)

0/10


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 18, 2010)

2/5


----------



## Domination (Jul 19, 2010)

2/5 Ehhh... Don't really like it, but I can't really say I like rap, so it's just a matter of taste here.

*If These Tree Could Talk - Malabar Front* This was featured on the game infamous, or so I heard.


----------



## Theraima (Jul 19, 2010)

1.5/5 It was just bad. 

Poets of the Fall - Sorry Go 'Round


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jul 19, 2010)

3/5 : Not my style, but I actually enjoyed it a bit.

I got 2:


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry for the double TRIPLE post??? Anyway. . .  my mouse is broken and it clicks twice sometimes. (Or apparently 3 times.)


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jul 19, 2010)

(Read above, oh, and please delete these eventually if you can. Thank you.)


----------



## nutella (Jul 22, 2010)

No offence, but I didn't like either of them. 0/5 and 2/5 respectively.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jul 22, 2010)

Haha none taken, we all like different things.

I give that a 2.5/5, it wasn't that good, but I didn't hate it!


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2010)

3/5 It was ok, but I wouldn't listen to it anymore.

*Amplifier - Neon* Just some prog stuff I've been indulging myself in lately.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jul 23, 2010)

To be fair, Domination, I was actually just fucking around when I posted it. It just makes me laugh, and to be honest, It's 10x better than the original.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 23, 2010)

4.5/5 - Quality track. 

I seem to be stuck in the past at the moment, digging out old albums from 15 years or more ago.
Here's another.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 23, 2010)

6/10

don't question, i got loads of this kind of music on my mp3 that i regularly listen to


----------



## nutella (Jul 24, 2010)

5/5
The Metroid series is my favourite video game series ever and the music is just mind blowing. I seriously used to just listen to that song on my MP3 all the time.

Just for the Metroid fans...



... and the video i was originally going to post...



_This is Absolution_ by Killswitch Engage


----------



## prowler (Jul 24, 2010)

0/5


----------



## Monkee3000 (Jul 24, 2010)

6/10 It's OK but a little too Euro POP(whatever that means these days) for me.

Nothing much to say about this, cool song, very cool video.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 24, 2010)

Not gonna post a song but 11/10


----------



## seabear (Jul 24, 2010)

Monkee3000 said:
			
		

> 6/10 It's OK but a little too Euro POP(whatever that means these days) for me.
> 
> Nothing much to say about this, cool song, very cool video.


2/5, I didn't like the song but the video was weird but weird good.

Posted that because a newer song of theirs was posted a page back and their older stuff is much better IMO, and less "Evanescence"ish.


----------



## Domination (Jul 25, 2010)

Fix'd

4/5 I would say it's a great track with awesome background music, but the vocals are terrible, really hated the vocals.

*Radiohead - Street Spirit(Fade Out)* Bah, it's Radiohead. Tons of haters and tons of fans. Well, I'm a fan. And this is so much better than Creep.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 25, 2010)

3/5 Somehow, I remain on the "neutral" side I guess.

*Everyones A Little Bit Racist from Avenue Q* - I've been listening to a lot of Broadway stuff lately, and I came across Avenue Q and it's probably the most hilarious musical ever. This is one of their best stuff. Oh yeah, admit it, your'e just a tiny bit racist too.


----------



## prowler (Jul 25, 2010)

.... 1/5
1 because it is abit funny I guess.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 25, 2010)

...2/5. It was okay, I guess.


----------



## Bake (Jul 25, 2010)

4/5 I kinda liked it but I would be seriously embarrassed if anyone heard me listening to it.



Give it some time.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jul 25, 2010)

I like the chorus when the guitar and stuff kicks in 7/10

amazingsauce.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jul 25, 2010)

7/10, It has a really good beat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know you guys will love this.....


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 26, 2010)

4/5 Not a joke, I grew up loving this show!

*You Can't Stop the Beat! from Hairspray* Some more great musical stuff. I posted the movie version since the original kinda sounds weird. It always makes me wanna dance for some reason.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 26, 2010)

4/5 - I actually quite liked that film!  I don't mind a good musical.


----------



## Theraima (Jul 26, 2010)

1/5 Didnt like it at all even though it wasnt rap.

Muse - Stockholm Syndrome (I really like this song, its intro instantly reminds me of CoB)


----------



## LocoRoco (Jul 26, 2010)

3/5 good music

Say what you want for this one but first rap/hip hop song i listened to since soulja boy killed that genre.....

Catchy


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 26, 2010)

2/5 - Not bad.  Nothing to really make it stand out, but better than alot of the shit I hear these days.


----------



## Domination (Jul 26, 2010)

4/5 Really good.

*Alter Bridge - Watch Over You* I think it will be quite generic for some people, but Myles Kennedy is a pretty good singer.


----------



## shango46 (Jul 26, 2010)

3/5 Not bad, but not my kind of music.
*Skindred - Rat Race*


It was a tie for Skindred and this one, so I am going to post both. They are just both so good, I could not decide. 
*System Of A Down - Sugar*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 26, 2010)

4/5 - For the Skindred one.  Great bouncy backing track and lots of different vocal styles mixed in really well.  Great tune.


----------



## seabear (Jul 28, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> 4/5 - For the Skindred one.  Great bouncy backing track and lots of different vocal styles mixed in really well.  Great tune.


2/5 I hate the vocals


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 29, 2010)

4/5 Awesome guitar shizzle.


----------



## BionicC (Jul 29, 2010)

3/5 -- I guess Pendulum are _okay_ but there's something a bit cheesy about them; I dunno if it's the dayglo synths, the fuzzy RAWK guitar lines or whatever but I just can't get into them too much, except for the odd track.

I think I preferred it when drum and bass sounded like this...


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 29, 2010)

3/5 The lyrics killed it in my opinion.

Sub Focus is awesome!


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 29, 2010)

WOAH! nice discovery! so going to use it on a place on my RPG maker XP game! Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just found this topic today
4.6/5 - Must be used in a dungeon of mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 didnt like the end that much,


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 29, 2010)

Arrrrrggghhhhhhh!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  0/5


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 29, 2010)

Country Blocked -5/0
L2ListenToKpop


----------



## seabear (Jul 30, 2010)

0/5, why are you so Wapanese? This is better IMO.


----------



## BionicC (Jul 30, 2010)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> Country Blocked -5/0
> L2ListenToKpop



1/5 - Not my thing at all I'm afraid, although it's somehow comforting to know that generic boyband music is the same the world over.

AGH BEATEN TO IT. 4/5 to the Slough Feg song; I liked it although the clash between the folky vocals and the metal backing didn't _quite_ work for me.

Okay, here's a song that utterly flopped in the UK charts when it was released a few months ago, which is crazy because it's AMAZING. This is the remix by Grum which (IMHO) is even better than the original (which was ace to begin with) -- it tweaks the chord progression in the chorus a little, and takes the song's synthpop leanings to their natural conclusion by throwing in a boatload of 80s-inspired sounds.



I'll be posting another Grum video or two later on btw; I'm not done with the 80s just yet.


----------



## seabear (Jul 30, 2010)

BionicC said:
			
		

> AGH BEATEN TO IT. 4/5 to the Slough Feg song; I liked it although the clash between the folky vocals and the metal backing didn't _quite_ work for me.
> I'll be posting another Grum video or two later on btw; I'm not done with the 80s just yet.


Aww you don't like metal.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 30, 2010)

4/5 - Not bad at all.



Can you guess what film I'm watching right now from the song?


----------



## Blue-K (Jul 30, 2010)

5/5 Awesome song, awesome band. No Idea about the movie though...

Zager & Evans -  In the year 2525

Thanks Futurama for reminding me of this song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 30, 2010)

3/5 Meh, don't really like it, but I don't know what it is...

Memro - Deepest Blue


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 30, 2010)

Wapanese lol =? is korean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Back to rating and for those haters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You guys can fuck love yourself for it


----------



## Domination (Jul 30, 2010)

0/5 Being in an Asian country, I'm overly exposed to all these asian pop stuff, it's everywhere around my schoolmates. I still find it pretty bland. Chinese pop artists feel like they have more emotional at least. K-pop, mostly all these many-membered boy/girl groups, is just commercialized business. Plus, they don't even write good lyrics, Lucifer is a great literary item but they make it sound like some love drug. 

And you can't blame us for hating it, I find that we are a very rock-oriented community.

*Pink Floyd - The Great Gig in the Sky*


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 30, 2010)

4/5 Nice song. I kinda like Pink Floyd.

*Halo by Bethany Joy Lenz* This was a very good song and one of the first ones that made me develop an interest in rock.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 30, 2010)

@Domination: Oh yes im blaming you guys for it ^^ Does it look like i understand a single thing they say execpt lucifer? When it comes to kpop im more intersted in the beat and the dancing. You rock guys cant really say anything back since most rock bands exist of boy members only when you include drummers and etc. Unless your saying their not a part of a team?  You guys aren't even trying to rate what is actually good. I hate anything behind rock(metal etc..) and yes i can still rate them and give them a 5 for their gitar play. I might sound like a bitch for you rock guys out there but im just stating what i mean.

Now back to rating where i actually write about the reason of my rating... not some bullshit crap like i dont want to be like the others asian people and im so going to rate this low. 

EDIT: And yes you live up to your tittle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good beats and the vocalist is good and the song is actually what kind of rock im listening to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A song that will stuck in your head guaranteed.
4.5/5 - The missing 0.5 is the fact that i love a little more upbeat song than this one.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 30, 2010)

3.1/5 Actually kinda decent compared to some other K-Pop, 'cause for some reason, K-Pop is extremely popular in our country so I have to listen to a lot of it. But, my mind is slightly having some doubts about Korea when 1. A K-Popstar killed himself, 2. I found out that Women are very discriminated in both Koreas, 3. I saw in the news the N.Korea and S.Korea are building nuclear bombs to kill each other.

*Linkin Park - Numb* Linkin Park will always be an awesome band.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 30, 2010)

5/5 ... Nothing more to say. That was my first song to sing live on a norwegian radio ^^ I bet people here will also agree no matter what lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And let them kill each other lol.. i just go back to jpop xD But i think is more like S.Korea has to make it to actually defend or threat them to stop N.Korea useless conflict.. They even stopped the world cup airing because they lost on semi-finals.. Hello be happy that u actually got there...

I guess i start to post MV+Live version so you guys can see the vocalist skills+dancing better rather then the camera changing out the good dancing parts.
Guess i try for a girl this time
MV ft Junhyung + Doojong for posing purpose from B2ST 

Live ft Thunder from MBLAQ


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 30, 2010)

2/5 I think it's just too much like the rest of the modern shit that's on the radio.

Pendulum - Witchcraft (Netsky Remix)


----------



## seabear (Jul 30, 2010)

2.6/5, I usually hate this music with a passion but this one isn't that bad, I wouldn't listen to it again.


@DarkStriker Here is something for your Asian loving arse, no offense. It's not the best but it is the only Japanese band I listen too.


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 30, 2010)

2/5 I don't really like that genre.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 30, 2010)

3/5


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Jul 30, 2010)

3.5/5


----------



## Domination (Jul 31, 2010)

2/5 Don't really like Pop Punk, though I love Punk Rock and Hardcore Punk.

*Thom Yorke - Harrowdown Hill*


----------



## liquidnumb (Jul 31, 2010)

3/5 - Cool vid, but I'm not stoned enough.

How bout some more energetic metal? No vid, though


----------



## worlok375 (Jul 31, 2010)

3.75/5
sorry I preffer different metal than you


----------



## liquidnumb (Jul 31, 2010)

4/5

I dunno, I loves me some power metal. Octave tap arpeggios sound badass.


----------



## Domination (Jul 31, 2010)

3.5/5 I'm more of a ok-like towards Power Metal, but I kinda feel this is a generic Power Metal song.

Since we are in a metal mood...
*Megadeth - Sweating Bullets*


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2010)

hooh... That's gonna be a 4/5.


http://wired.com/images_blogs/listening_po...nwantedSong.mp3


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jul 31, 2010)

0/0 Oddass song.

~


----------



## seabear (Jul 31, 2010)

0/100000000
Words can not describe how much I hate that songs. The singer sucks even though they use auto tune! I couldn't stand more then 30seconds of it.


Also since we were talking about power metal here are two of my favorite power metal bands.


The second one is kinda gay, but it is awesome.


----------



## personager (Jul 31, 2010)

0/5
0/5


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 31, 2010)

4.5/5, I like Oasis.

Bloc Party - Helicopter


----------



## Domination (Aug 1, 2010)

5/5 Really good music, great intro.

*The White Stripes - Aluminium*


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 1, 2010)

3.8/5
Sorry Domination, someone posted ahead of me so that's what you saw. It took me a long time to listen to the other post so yea. Changed rating

O yeah Phil Collins' epic masterpiece!!


----------



## Domination (Aug 1, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Dont like this kind of music
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, there's no techno in this song, The White Stripes is a Blues-based guitar rock band. The song is mostly done with vocals and guitar, no techno at all. The "ahhhh"s from what I understand, are either his voice over special effects to achieve that feedback sound, or a done with guitar feedback.

4/5 Phil Collins. Hardly the best singer in rock, but i really like the atmosphere in his works.

*Oceansize - Unfamiliar* Since we are talkinga bout Phil Colins: Prog Rock.


----------



## Berthenk (Aug 1, 2010)

4/5 Pretty good!

Since we're in a Phil mood:


----------



## Potticus (Aug 2, 2010)

3/5 not really my style, maybe I need to hear a studio version first.

http://www.glumbert.com/media/heyya

Not a youtube video, but worth the listen.


----------



## Stuntbum (Aug 2, 2010)

4/10 for the song (liked the original better but the original would still be about a 5) but a 9/10 for the beard.




sorry dont know how to embed


```
To embed youtube videos you just need the code after the /v=

eg. [youtube]mkxdXj7PxRU[/youtube]
```


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 2, 2010)

3.5/5. Felt like a song i use to make myself sleep xD What should i say, the rhythm is nice but i kinda felt like the piano were missing. Or am i just not hearing it? Very relaxed song though ^^ until the end. I have to give it a 4.5/5 for the storytelling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MP3 Version, no Music video release, I recommed watching the LIVE first before the mp3. You can nearly hear the difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Live Version


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2010)

2/5 - Pretty average pop music.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 3, 2010)

4/5 and I counter that with


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 3, 2010)

Personal Rating 1/5 - The whole song just made me laugh lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Real rating which it deserve 3.5/5 - What my granddad would like xD

Time to showcase BIGBANG's vocalist skills with JPOP TIME!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2010)

1/5 - More very average pop.  You give Sliced Tomatos 1/5 and then you post that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 3, 2010)

5/5 Fist of Fun made that more famous.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2010)

5/5 - It's Half Man Half Biscuit, no more need be said!  I thought it was The Richard Not Judy Show that had the Curious Orange in it?


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 3, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> 5/5 - It's Half Man Half Biscuit, no more need be said!  I thought it was The Richard Not Judy Show that had the Curious Orange in it?


Oh yeah it was.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 3, 2010)

3/5



One of my favorites by Metallica.


----------



## personager (Aug 3, 2010)

2/5

The most important band (for me, atleast) of the '80s and probably one of the greatest of all time

Johnny Marr: One of the greatest (and most under-rated) guitarists of all time


----------



## seabear (Aug 3, 2010)

0/5, I dislike hipsters and hipster music, I takes no talent what so ever to write it and perform it. All the bands sound like carbon copies of each other there has been no progression in the genre since it started. And The Smiths are definitely not the most important band in the 80's. This is by far more influential the your cookie cutter The Smiths indie band.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 4, 2010)

4/5 - Guitar play - The start were awesome thought i didn't like the sound starting from 1:18 and at the end it was just awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




0.5/5 - Vocalist - Not exactly the fan of vocalists on songs like that. The 0.5 is because i know he can sing and the fact that people like it.

Yamashita Tomohisa - One in a Million(mirrion is that he says but lol) Live version (The MV were deleted)


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 5, 2010)

Searched a live performance on Youtube and I love the rhythm of the song. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 4/5

BoA - HURRICANE VENUS


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 5, 2010)

4,9/5 - The missing 0.1 is the fact she used auto-tune too much there. I know she can do it WAY better without too. I would love to see her perfomance in her Comeback on Mnet. Not alot of auto-tune allowed there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will miss her songs from Japan though.

As always click live before the original ^^

I My Me Mine - 4Minute


Live Version


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 6, 2010)

4/5. 4minute is nice. I used to know all their songs. ><

BoA - Dangerous 


@DarkStriker:
BoA has made her comeback today, you can find her live performance of Hurricane Venus in the spoiler below.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 6, 2010)

3.5/5 - Didn't like that one that much of the album. The live performance that was today was excellent though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She died great and the Hurricane Venus live was just awesome!

BIGBANG - Hands up


Live


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 7, 2010)

4/5

i like Kpop~! Didnt need to watch coz I know them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Pink Floyd Another Brick in the Wall*


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 7, 2010)

5/5 
A Classic.

*Nine Inch Nails-Gave Up *


----------



## ZeroTm (Aug 7, 2010)

3/5 nice song, but not my taste


----------



## Domination (Aug 7, 2010)

3.5/5 Not really a big fan of Serj and SoaD. But he's a great singer and the song is pretty good overall.

*Soundgarden - Spoonman* Ties with Nirvana as the top band of the Seattle Four. Chris Cornell was awesome.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 7, 2010)

2.5/5- Chris Cornell was awesome as part of Audioslave but in soundgarden/solo form he never did anything for me. Still I have been subject to far far worse playing this game.

I seem to have missed the pop posting bit but no matter
Varvara with a version of Katyusha /??????


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 7, 2010)

I came into the thread with this "give every song a chance, dont instantly shit on something" attitude but that song reverted back to my original state so sadly a 0 from me.

Here is some elitist indie post rock that some will find lovely and others boring.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 8, 2010)

5/5 you have great taste in music sir!


----------



## Domination (Aug 8, 2010)

Please stop scamming yourself, Hadrian. But actually I really like Mogwai.

3.5/5 Great music, boring vocals. 

*Free - Mr. Big*


----------



## mad567 (Aug 9, 2010)

3.8/5 nice song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll propably look for more of their songs

Here's a greek hit tha it is listened a lot this summer.......
It has eng subs for u to understand its lyrics


----------



## BumFace (Aug 9, 2010)

3/5 pretty generic most modern music


----------



## prowler (Aug 9, 2010)

3/5


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2010)

2.5/5 Good opening, but the rest sounds just like average J-Rock.

*Tom Waits - Singapore* Something I that thought would be fun to listen to.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 9, 2010)

3/5 Didn't like the vocals

Of course I would pick this best of all their openings


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> 0/0 Oddass song.
> 
> ~


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 9, 2010)

Horrible, little kid singing about stuff he's too young to know about. 0/5


----------



## monkat (Aug 9, 2010)

2/5. I see where a lot of people might like this, but it's far far *far* from my thing.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 10, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 10, 2010)

@ Monkat 4/5 very good song
Lion King II - My Lullaby 

Disney always makes the best song
@ JetKun sorry you feel that way but you don't have to so evil about it, calling gay you when it isn't.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 10, 2010)

NarutoFreak said:
			
		

> @ Monkat 4/5 very good song
> Lion King II - My Lullaby
> 
> Disney always makes the best song
> @ JetKun sorry you feel that way but you don't have to so evil about it, calling gay you when it isn't.



0/5 - WTF! XD Kid song... Not my thing but maybe 10 years in to the past?
10 years in the past results - 2.5/5 - Was into rock and seriously i dont like that. Even Toy Story's soundtrack were better.

SHINee - Lucifer


Repost again because of some stupid unesscary ratings

@Shinukage : DARN YOU HOW DARE YOU NOT POST THE JAPANESE ONE! I WANTED TO RATE THAT ONE TOO! 5/5! IF JAPANESE! 0/5 IF ENGLISH xD JAPANESE FTW!


----------



## DeadLocked (Aug 10, 2010)

3/5 not bad


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 10, 2010)

4/5 That opening is one of my favorites, along with the first Shippuden opening...


----------



## DeadLocked (Aug 10, 2010)

9/10 I like it but many people hated it because it's new :<


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 10, 2010)

6/10 (Don't like that opening too much sorryz! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)Yea, I see where they could dislike it, but it's new and cool to me!


----------



## DeadLocked (Aug 11, 2010)

It's aight 6/10


----------



## Domination (Aug 11, 2010)

4/5 AtR is good, but doesn't match the standard of previous albums.


----------



## DeadLocked (Aug 11, 2010)

Singer lets it down unfortunately and a little bit monotonous :/ 1/2


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry, but i cannot rate that song. I rather not give it a 0/5 because of my inefficient towards that kind of songs. Really sorry.

Hangeng fomerly from SuJu(Still unconfirmed but kinda obvious if you know who SuJu is) My Logo MV


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 11, 2010)

Autotune a manufactured pop band using a 3 line chorus and about a minute and a half worse of non chorus (although such words might make a fitting adjective for the chorus as well) on a 3 minute song all with awful choreography and overlay it over a NES era sound track for one half of the song followed by a beat I might see on a £20 keyboard for the second half?
I have been subject to some horrific abuses of audio as part of this thread/game but that makes top 5 without even trying. Should I try to recover some of the now suppressed memories then it would be even worse.

I have nothing in mind so an old staple
Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 11, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Autotune a manufactured pop band using a 3 line chorus and about a minute and a half worse of non chorus (although such words might make a fitting adjective for the chorus as well) on a 3 minute song all with awful choreography and overlay it over a NES era sound track for one half of the song followed by a beat I might see on a £20 keyboard for the second half?
> I have been subject to some horrific abuses of audio as part of this thread/game but that makes top 5 without even trying. Should I try to recover some of the now suppressed memories then it would be even worse.
> 
> I have nothing in mind so an old staple
> Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man



Wait, what? If im reading correct you're saying he can't sing? pop-band? You obviously of all guys have not heard his singing voice.


----------



## Domination (Aug 12, 2010)

5/5 A very classic song of a classic band.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 12, 2010)

4/5 I like the usual classic sometimes.

*Numb (originally by Linkin Park) - Piano Version from ModistOne - *Amazing song, been listening to Piano songs lately, and this is my current fave.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 12, 2010)

*5/5*
THAT'S THE BEST LINKIN PARK PIANO COVER I'VE SEEN(all caps necessary)

Since I'm in the mood for Linkin Park...


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 12, 2010)

Never heard the original but that was pretty good, I would not mind hearing it on a real piano though- that quite obviously suffered for being performed on an electronic keyboard.

edit: posted while I was listening to the previous post. I never much cared for Linkin Park and that just seemed like a backing track to a film I would later regret seeing. Following the events of last evening though I did not regret listening to that through to the end.


Follow a conversation on IRC earlier I have had this going round in my head.
Mojo Nixon- Redneck Rampage (it is a theme song of sorts for an older game of the same name)


----------



## Domination (Aug 13, 2010)

3/5 Funky song, but didn't do much for me.

*Symphony X - The Sacrifice*


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 16, 2010)

3/5 - I would have loved the song if it keep the not screaming voice at the start through the whole song. I like the piano play though if im not hearing wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





DNT(Dragon N Tiger) - Crazily Pretty


Live Version


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 16, 2010)

0/5 What is this I don't even

Seriously, the lyrics suck (if I have to believe the translations, that is), the BGM is constantly the same, the song is fully autotuned, and it isn't even catchy (unlike 'real' pop, though you could say that is up to anyone to decide).

And now, a song everyone will love (seriously):


Seems like I haven't posted in this topic for a while either.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 16, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> 0/5 What is this I don't even
> 
> Seriously, the lyrics suck (if I have to believe the translations, that is), the BGM is constantly the same, the song is fully autotuned, and it isn't even catchy (unlike 'real' pop, though you could say that is up to anyone to decide).
> 
> ...



Maybe click something called live version? There is a reason for posting 2 videos and no not the whole video is auto-tuned if u actually bothered to listen which you didn't. I dont think even 1/3 of it is auto-tuned. Where did u get that from? If you hear the live version you can hear the auto-tune parts that plays as lip-synchs.
EDIT: Norway is rather more rock-type listening to english songs only execpt asians people that lives there. so i guess you have it from there too since i live in Norway and know that very well.


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 16, 2010)

3/5


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 16, 2010)

Not bad, an extra point for the nurses outfit. 4/5

Lemon Demon - The Ultimate Showdown of Ultimate Destiny


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 18, 2010)

:wtf 1/5 I hate the beat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*That's why we LISTEN to it so we'll know what kind of music it is. Duh*


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2010)

0/0 because I cannot rate that type of song, since I do not know it.


She's mean, she's green, evil looking King kinda Queen of the fruits
Stubbly looking porcupine with horns and thorns as it's suit
deadly design, HEY
By da Hand Divine, HEY
One of a kind, HEY
Hard to define, HEY

So we wrote this rhyme, to say it ain't no crime
Do delight, yeah that's right in the taste of the Durian

Open up da Durian, it's a sight to behold
She's white to the flesh and yellow to the bone
A smell like hell but a taste like heaven
give me 1,2,3,4,5,6,7
Durian

Durian is a fruit with spikes that prick
It hides it's inside that give you a kick
You start with AGHHH and ends with an oooooooooooooohhh (this line sounds like sex.)


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 18, 2010)

4.5/5 

Damn the guy at the very first just pwns! His vocalist skills is awesome. Loved the piano play too. Didn't like the girls singing that much. The quack sounds and that were cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The one in the chair is like wtf i don't know them xD

Secret - Madonna


Live Version


And no, live in Korea is never pre-recorded. Someone had claimed it to be pre-recorded before...


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 18, 2010)

3.5/5 Not my taste at all, well the music anyway. Without the sound it was pretty decent. Looks as if the girls have the looks and can actualy sing as well which is a rarity these days.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 18, 2010)

4/5 I really like it, it's a nice and catchy song!


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 18, 2010)

5/5 realy like it. Very unique sound but then it reminded me of something from the past and I can't work out what. I have been racking my brain and the internet but nothing.

This is a bit of fun.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 20, 2010)

4/5- I actually really liked that which is odd as I usually do not care for Beck that much.

Once again I wander in here with nothing in mind,
Danzig- She Rides


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 20, 2010)

2.5/5 Not really my type that much.

*Only Hope - Switchfoot* I actually liked Mandy Moore's a bit better, but I know the Switchfoot version will better appeal here.


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 20, 2010)

2/5, A bit insipid. Your right! Mandy's version was better. It had more emotion.

I'll probably get ridiculed for this but, I have always liked this song. It always gets me, especially the Spanish guitar.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 21, 2010)

3/5 - Not really a big Richard Manx fan.  That's not bad though, has a kind of Chris Rea sound about it.


----------



## monkat (Aug 21, 2010)

3/5 - The singer is flat throughout the entire thing


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 21, 2010)

4/5 - Nice!  I wasn't expecting to like it but it was nice and bouncy.


----------



## Domination (Aug 21, 2010)

4/5 Really liked it.

*Iron Maiden - When the Wild Wind Blows* It's a great Prog Metal song, Maiden fans should stop whining about "Old Maiden" they are still awesome, not like Aerosmith who went into Pop Rock.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 21, 2010)

2/5 - Had a couple of good moments but it just lacks the drive, passion and emotion that pre-7th Son stuff had.  Sorry Dommy.


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 21, 2010)

2/5.....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 21, 2010)

4/5 - It's classic AC/DC, 'nuff said.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 21, 2010)

2/5. It was okay. I didn't like it that much.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 21, 2010)

5/5 Love Skynyrd

OK I guess I went on the wrong page! For that 1/5

Here is something very gay.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2010)

4/5 That beat in the background sounds like David Guetta. Love that.  And the fact that 1/2 of them looked good in slo-mo.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 22, 2010)

I Give It A 4/5 Here Is Mine

Like A Boss By The Lonely Island


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 22, 2010)

3/5 - It was pretty funny but not something I'd really listen to other than watching that vid at that moment!


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 22, 2010)

3/5

Just has never had much effect on me.


----------



## DeadLocked (Aug 22, 2010)

7/10 the singing was good but the in between parts let it down


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 22, 2010)

2/5
Didn't like


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 22, 2010)

2/5 final fantasy

Linking Park 4/5

And now classic


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 22, 2010)

4/5 - Great tune!  And one more people need to listen to these days!


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 22, 2010)

4/5
This Is Called Jizz In My Pants By The Lonely Island,Its The Same People From Like A Boss Here It Goes


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 22, 2010)

2/5 - It was funny the first time it was posted, but loses appeal after a few viewings.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 22, 2010)

2/5 it seems to be more of more of an adult song, not my style of music. (sorry if offense is in this post)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah, but you can click through to go to YouTube to play the song.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 22, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Yeah, but you can click through to go to YouTube to play the song.


I tried that it said video not available.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 22, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should be fixed now.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 22, 2010)

0/5 that was just awful.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 22, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> 0/5 that was just awful.


Perhaps because you don't know California or the stereotypes it carries (perhaps because you live in the U.K.)


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 22, 2010)

Nope not at all.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 22, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Nope not at all.


So you're saying you know about California?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 22, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, he's saying that it's not the reason the reason he doesn't like it.  Now stop dragging the thread off topic, there's no need to start a debate because someone doesn't like the song you posted.  It happens alot in this thread and no-one's felt the need to do it before.

And to get the thread back on track :

4/5 - Loved the guitar sound and vocal style.


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 22, 2010)

2/5
loved the guitar but the vocals got on my nerves


----------



## Bluestainedroses (Aug 22, 2010)

I liked it 3/5



Now some punk fer yew.


----------



## monkat (Aug 22, 2010)

3/5 - it really wasn't bad, but I can't stand that singer...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 22, 2010)

4/5 - lol Best Boney M cover ever!


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 22, 2010)

Fucking love that song 5/5


----------



## monkat (Aug 22, 2010)

I was gonna vote it very lowly, but it made me feel really nostalgic about my dad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - 5/5


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 23, 2010)

4/5
i really liked that


caution: the clips might have spoilers from silent hill, i didnt watch it, just linked a good quality version. also, i think its mostly 3 and 4 clips


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 23, 2010)

2.5/5
I liked it a bit. Was too sad for me, though.


Just finished watching The Bourne Ultimatum!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 23, 2010)

3/5 - Not a huge Moby fan, but I wouldn't say he was bad.  Definitely listenable but wouldn't go out of my way to put it on.


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 24, 2010)

4/5
liked both vocals and guitar on that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(band is the get up kids, its not in the title)



			
				SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> I liked it a bit. Was too sad for me, though.


it is a very depressing song :| matches silent hill 4 (the game its from) perfectly thogh


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2010)

3/5 Sounds homely and mellow at the same time.


----------



## monkat (Aug 24, 2010)

2/5 for being old and unfunny when new.


----------



## Saken (Aug 24, 2010)

1/5
Honestly, the starting bit made me puke but then the guitar recovered it a little.
Until the singing. Wow.
I dunno if its meant to be a joke, the song, or something that someone would seriously listen to.


----------



## monkat (Aug 24, 2010)

Fix'd for you.

1/5. Too emotional.


----------



## Saken (Aug 24, 2010)

3/5 guitar is nice, but i cant help but think of those guys that paint the warhammer figurines and play with them in that shop...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2010)

-1/5000 I HATE German Industrial music. Sorry. I hate it. End of.


-I like the beat - maybe synth?


----------



## Saken (Aug 24, 2010)

0/5
Electronic songs do my head in..
The fact that its trying to be funny is even worse


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 24, 2010)

Van Halen is great! 4/5


----------



## .psyched (Aug 24, 2010)

3/5
Weird song. Nothing personal, though. I kinda like the rhythm, just not the voice.


----------



## Saken (Aug 24, 2010)

-1/5
I hate slow stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Oh and you meant to put just the ID in the youtube tags.. that being the last bit of the video link


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 24, 2010)

4/5


----------



## .psyched (Aug 24, 2010)

4/5 Nice one.



Nice, now it works. Thanks =D


----------



## Saken (Aug 24, 2010)

0/5
Sorry i really dont like the slow stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (a bit hippy-ish that one)


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 24, 2010)

*Why do people use a 5 point system? A 3 isn't much different than a 1 or 5.
I don't think there's enough space between 1-5 to judge a song decently. Can people start using 1-10 instead?*

0/10 - Imo that really sucks, lol.


----------



## .psyched (Aug 24, 2010)

D34DL1N3R said:
			
		

> *Why do people use a 5 point system? A 3 isn't much different than a 1 or 5.
> I don't think there's enough space between 1-5 to judge a song decently. Can people start using 1-10 instead?*


To be honest, I'd even like if they would describe their choice, too, but oh well.

2/5 
Nay, actually, I don't like this kind of song at all.



Really go through with this one, seems slow at first, but it's actually an alternative rock song. That fits the description, I guess x3 THis one has a funny clip, too xD


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 24, 2010)

4/5! Awesome music video! The music was nice though it wasn't really my kind of song

Like always. Live>MV. The difference is big and is more clearer on what he can do instead of people saying auto-tune that and this.

Taeyang - I'll be there


Live


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2010)

3/5 Sounds ever so slightly like OMG, for some reason..

We Will Rock You by Indian Queen.


----------



## DeadLocked (Aug 25, 2010)

9/10 for the song....LOL/10 for the singing XD
here's mine =.=


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 25, 2010)

1/5
i cant stand shinedown. i hate their singer, the guitar was ok


----------



## giratina16 (Aug 25, 2010)

4/5
Nice singing good instrumental.
Youtube never works for me so here is the video
David Bowie


----------



## monkat (Aug 26, 2010)

3/5 - Trippy, but kinda cool. Slow, though.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 26, 2010)

4/5 I like it. Fast paced. It reminds me of Dynasty Warriors BGM for some reason.


----------



## monkat (Aug 26, 2010)

0/5 - too....wrong link.



This is the first American band that I've posted ... and the first that I've found that isn't bad xD


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 26, 2010)

3/5 That song was fairly decent. It's too slow at times though.

Sorry about broken link before.


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 26, 2010)

3/5



Chickity China of the Chinese chicken
You have a drumstick and your brain stops tickin'
Watchin' X files with no lights on
We're dans la maison
I hope the smoking man's in this one
Like Harrison Ford I'm getting frantic
Like Sting I'm Tantric
Like snickers guaranteed to satisfy
Like Kurasawa I make mad films
Okay, I don't make films
But if I did they'd have a Samurai
Gonna get a set of better clubs
Gonna find the kind with tiny nubs
Just so my irons aren't always flying off the back swing
Gotta get in tune with sailor moon
'Cause the cartoon has got the boom Anime Babes
That make me think the wrong thing


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 26, 2010)

Used to hate that song but I actually like it now. 3.5/5


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 27, 2010)

Not my favourite kinks song (also that crowd could use some more mosh pit action) but I would certainly not reach for the radio should it appear..
As I watched Videodrome the other night and we seem to be on and old pop songs theme:

Blondie- Heart of glass


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 27, 2010)

is it me or the video posted above has no audio

well not to my liking 2/5


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 27, 2010)

3/5 - Not bad.  Not really my type of rap though.


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 27, 2010)

4/5 

wanted to post this one as i find it brilliant..hopefully i dont get in trouble


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 27, 2010)

5/5 - Brilliant!  Been a fan of Kevin Wilson since I was about 19!


----------



## Saken (Aug 27, 2010)

1/5.. not really a song, didn't find it very funny either



In response to the Kinks one up above..


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 27, 2010)

4/5 I love that song! I havn't heard it in a while though.


----------



## Saken (Aug 27, 2010)

4/5 epic song



Something a bit harder


----------



## DeadLocked (Aug 27, 2010)

Not bad but a bit generic 7/10

If you don't rate 10/10 you're a racist


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2010)

That wasn't a song, and it wasn't very good.

Buzzcocks - Fast Cars


----------



## Logan 5 (Aug 27, 2010)

meh out of 7, doesn't say much and is only slightly dance-able


----------



## seabear (Aug 28, 2010)

-9000/10, This guy suuuuuuuuucks at singing. He is no where near in tune not to mention the guitar. The guitar is so simple a child could play it. grrrrrr.

Skip to around the 3min mark.

Hopefully we have some doom fans around.


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 28, 2010)

2/5


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 28, 2010)

2.5/5. Compared to Eminem, this one has quite some milestones to go. Though it is better than quite a few ones i know off.
Like always. Live before the music video. 

Supernova - On Days I Miss You


Live


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 28, 2010)

2/5 - Generic pop.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 28, 2010)

5/5- I am a sucker for musical comedy songs and that was a top flight example (the phrase giggling like a schoolgirl probably applies).

I suppose we should probably take this to the comedy thread but that would involve clicking at least once.
Stephen Lynch: Craig


----------



## sonknuck23 (Aug 28, 2010)

^
Didn't like much, to be honest, 2/5.


----------



## DeadLocked (Aug 28, 2010)

6/10 Band was good but singing killed it..


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 28, 2010)

2/5
Not my taste


----------



## Edgedancer (Aug 29, 2010)

2.5/5
Not amazing but not horrible either


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 29, 2010)

Really didn't like it, kinda reminded me of Eurovision 1/5


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 29, 2010)

4.5/5 Reminds me a bit of Muse's Knights of Cydonia. I would've given it half a point more if the lyrics weren't so 'I love you and I want you to know'-ish. Musically, it's top notch though.


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 29, 2010)

1/5
it was kind of boring


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 29, 2010)

5/5 - That one was just awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If only girls were more like her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Like always Live>MV

FT Island - Love Love


Live


----------



## monkat (Aug 29, 2010)

5/5 - that was epically catchy.


----------



## jgu1994 (Aug 29, 2010)

3/5 The actual instrumental part was quite catchy, but in terms of lyrics, and singing, it wasn't very good.


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 30, 2010)

2/5
it was ok, i dont really like the vocalist.


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 30, 2010)

3/5

i like the music ...dont understand the lyrics


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 30, 2010)

1/5

i dont like the music ...dont understand the lyrics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Love the Way You Lie: EMINEM ft. Rihanna* One of the few rap artists I actually like is EMINEM. He surprisingly can actually sing, unlike other rap artists that practically just scream the words. I know that it's rap, but I really like it and I don't care if this forum just loves rock.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 30, 2010)

Now back to the song 5/5 Simply love it! Rihanna and Eminem is just awesome!

Replaced the spot with live and mv since people tend to click the first thing they see.

BigBang - Beautiful Hangover Live


MV


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2010)

4/5 - Yes. Simply. Yes.


----------



## prowler (Aug 30, 2010)

0/5 - No. Simply. No.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 30, 2010)

@prowly: 1/5 I actually like her voice, but the lyrics are repetitive as hell.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 30, 2010)

Its just the same old stuff to me now man. 2/5


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 30, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> @DarkStriker: shut the fuck up already, will you? If you can't stand someone disliking music you like, or just disliking the music for a not-so-good reason, there's no need to start endless rants nobody cares about. Hence why I said the thing you now put in your sig.
> 
> Get over it, and don't even try saying anything more because no one will reply to it anymore. Respect comes in two ways, don't forget that.


What do i need to get over? I never said they had to follow the way i said to rate songs. Im just telling them is a bad way to rate song. Im not forcing it on anyone. Im just disagreeing. If you can't stand that i voice my opinion then why even bother replying? I don't care if they reply at all. You seriously sound like some enraging kid seeing someone that is different from you that makes you tick off.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 31, 2010)

@Hadrian
That was great, however I found the last 2 minutes repetitive so 4/5


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 31, 2010)

3/5
kind of reminds me of the lonely island, who i cant really stand. this was better atleast


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 31, 2010)

5/5 I wanted to realy hate this but I have to admit, it was clever, witty, and rather well done.

I'm getting a bit soft in my old age but I like this....  Ok!... Ok!.... I'm getting a lot soft.


----------



## Inunah (Aug 31, 2010)

100/5. I was going to use that song in here, just to confuse everyone. Oh well, time for some more good shit.
View this song at your own risk, it's unrated and quite graphic. You might have to go on youtube to confirm that you're over 18, too.
EDIT: According to the info of that video, it's an anti-abortion video. WTF!


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 1, 2010)

what the hell did i just watch s_s
4/10
that reminded me sooo much of 'imprint' by takashii miike (which was a episode of 'masters of horror' which was actually banned from airing for a while in the us)


----------



## Inunah (Sep 1, 2010)

0/10 How the fuck can anyone like that shit? I could only listen to 40 seconds of that.


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 1, 2010)

3/5 that was just ok for me. They looked as if they were having fun but musically, if they wern't pissing around, they could have been a lot tighter. Points for something a bit different and fun to watch though.


Ann Marie Calhoun is so sexy she makes my balls ache


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 1, 2010)

2/5 Er... what was that? I would've given it 1/5, but their fingers are really fast, and stuff.

*Muse - Resistance* Muse... Period.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 1, 2010)

3/5- listenable but the appeared to be aiming for the epic type song (this being the "epic metal" side of things rather than the street rat lingo "epic") and missed. I do recall it from the forced radio sessions a few months back (site work) and it was one of the better songs of those times.

Primus - Jerry Was A Race Car Driver


----------



## injected11 (Sep 1, 2010)

4/5 - Love Primus. The songs are always varied and twangy enough to keep my interest even after tons of listens. 

Danny B - Super Meat Boy trailer music (also Stage 4's music in-game) 


His stuff blows me away. I've been digging up his stuff for a week now, and can't stop listening.


----------



## Minox (Sep 1, 2010)

4/5 - At first I thought it sounded pretty decent, but towards the end it gets way better.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 2, 2010)

1/5 Just not my thing man.



Skip to the 1:15 mark.


----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 3, 2010)

4/5 Not Bad

These two were stuck in my head last weeks


----------



## sonknuck23 (Sep 3, 2010)

0/5 for both of them, haha.

To be honest, I don't even like this song, but watch the video, and watch her mouth. The way she moves her mouth when she sings is hilarious.


----------



## popoffka (Sep 3, 2010)

4/5, it's good.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 3, 2010)

2/5


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 3, 2010)

1/5 Someone appeared to just have figured out how to use a sequencer. Probably not deserving of a 1/5 (something I usually reserve for the take drill to my temple stuff) but I will stick by that.

Go go 90s pop theme

Catatonia - Mulder & Scully


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 3, 2010)

5/5 Not their best song however and I used to really fancy the knickers off the singer though not now of course.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 3, 2010)

4/5 - Great tune, great choppy guitar sound.  Like the vocal style as well.

Was listening to this earlier and posted it on FB so thought I'd post it here too!


----------



## DeadLocked (Sep 3, 2010)

lol nice 7/10 
2/10 for singers teeth though o_o
here's mine;


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 3, 2010)

2/5 just made me laugh more than anything.


----------



## BionicC (Sep 3, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> 2/5 just made me laugh more than anything.



I can't quite put my finger on who it reminds me of, but I liked it. 4/5


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 3, 2010)

3/5 - Not bad, really liked parts of it but some parts were a bit meh.


----------



## BionicC (Sep 4, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> 3/5 - Not bad, really liked parts of it but some parts were a bit meh.



Classic track. Surely it can't be 8 years since it came out... can it? I feel old now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 5/5


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 7, 2010)

BionicC said:
			
		

> Classic track. Surely it can't be 8 years since it came out... can it? I feel old now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad, though wasn't really captivating IMO. 2.5/5


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 7, 2010)

Better than some of the other pop offerings (I would not feel compelled to leave the room or otherwise act should it appear) but otherwise still just generic pop and seems rather fitting for a film soundtrack. 2.5/5


I shall break my 90s pop theme in favour of this

Judas Priest-Turbo Lover 


Do yourself a favour and listen to it loud (audio mastering at the this point in time had thankfully not discovered the normalise button).


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 8, 2010)

Blocked in my country. Cant listen to it.

2PM - 2010 Fall Spris
Song starts at 0:54 and is a commercial song


----------



## BionicC (Sep 9, 2010)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> Blocked in my country. Cant listen to it.
> 
> Well no offence, but maybe you could've let someone who CAN listen to it rate it, instead of rushing to post yet another Korean boyband?
> 
> ...



1/5. Forgettable. Sorry. Witless overuse of Autotune. Very appropriate that they seem to be sponsored by Pony.

So, in honour of the XX winning the Mercury Music Prize:


----------



## sonknuck23 (Sep 9, 2010)

3/5.

I hear that crap enough from my girlfriend, she loves that shit. But it wasn't bad.


For some reason, I dug this song up from my old albums when I was in like, elementary, and yeah. I love it.


----------



## BionicC (Sep 9, 2010)

3/5. It was alright. I can imagine leaping into the moshpit if it came on at a rock night, although that's mainly because the way he says "throwing up the wuuurrrds" makes me want to punch someone.

Okay, so how about some ska? Everyone loves ska! It's so cheery!


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 10, 2010)

@Bionicc thats kinda why i post live and mv to show the fact they dont need auto tune but since someone said i had to post only 1 then i have to go for that.

3,5/5 Liked the beat and that. Not really into that kind of song. Was my first time listening to that kind of song really. Really wierd for me.

SHINee & Trax - Lucifer! Its with TRAX :3!


----------



## Theraima (Sep 10, 2010)

1.5/5  It was.. Weird and bad at the same time..

Crush 40 - Open Your Heart


----------



## HBK (Sep 11, 2010)

@Theralma Great song, not one of my personal favorites, but it's an excellent hard rock theme. 4/5.

Taylor Swift - Breathe (one of her most underrated songs)


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 12, 2010)

3.5/5 It's a bit like paint by numbers. Nice clean sound and Taylor always has a wonderful voice, it's just that I only get a small emotional response from the first 20 seconds. This type of song needs to carry that emotion through to the end or it looses you and leaves you bored.


----------



## monkat (Sep 12, 2010)

2/5 - really slow.

Also, IIiiiiiiii'm baaaaaaaccckkk!!!! With something a little more 'traditional' for you.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Sep 12, 2010)

@monkat

cool song, nice and simple i give it 3/5 for a hair rock band type of thing.

Rush Malignant Narcissism from Snake and Arrows Tour



link just it case

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBQKJjXO1A8...feature=related

edit: don't know why my link wont show on gbatemp


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 12, 2010)

3/5 it didn't realy go anywhere but the base line was great.


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 12, 2010)

4/5 Can't believe someone actually posted that one! I actually listened to that song like 3-4 years ago. Just didn't like the start! Once they get it going is like awesome!

Dalmation - Round 1 LIVE!


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 12, 2010)

1/5 Very tight group, but I'm afraid I just threw up.


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 14, 2010)

2/5 im sorry, but that was kind of boring :\

this one does not have a youtube link (that is not some crappy live version, and im too lazy to upload it to youtube but you can find the song here

its called q*ball - licky


----------



## BionicC (Sep 15, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> 2/5 im sorry, but that was kind of boring :\
> 
> this one does not have a youtube link (that is not some crappy live version, and im too lazy to upload it to youtube but you can find the song here
> 
> its called q*ball - licky



1/5. Sorry. It sounds like someone's downloaded a cracked version of Fruity Loops, chucked a few sounds together, thought "Yeah, that'll do" and then put it online.


----------



## monkat (Sep 15, 2010)

1/5 - very boring and very....noisy.



Probably the saddest song I listen to.


----------



## BionicC (Sep 15, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> 1/5 - very boring and very....noisy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3/5. I like some of Alestorm's stuff but pirate metal doesn't work for me at slower tempos. (Wait, I don't mean "slower tempos" at all, I mean the more mournful stuff where he sounds like he's trying to sing in tune, but can't because he's still putting on the pirate ARRRRR voice)


----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 15, 2010)

Haha that was alright give it 3/5 


heard this of long lost cd good memories


----------



## monkat (Sep 15, 2010)

1/5 it bored me.


----------



## Foie (Sep 15, 2010)

1/5.  I couldn't stand that song, let alone understand it.


----------



## monkat (Sep 15, 2010)

2/5 - started off good, then it turned into....song.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 15, 2010)

3/5 One of the few bands I like to see live more than on a video/on CD (although that is usually as they tour with other bands I really want to see). That is probably one of their stronger songs though.

Billy Idol - Rebel Yell


----------



## monkat (Sep 15, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> 3/5 One of the few bands I like to see live more than on a video/on CD (although that is usually as they tour with other bands I really want to see). That is probably one of their stronger songs though.



5/5 - Classic. And I am going to see Ensiferum live 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! In march though...with these guys:


----------



## DeadLocked (Sep 15, 2010)

Purdy..........but hate the screamo 3/5


----------



## monkat (Sep 16, 2010)

2/5. Was fun the first time I heard it, then just annoying.


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 16, 2010)

2/5 I couldn't get into it.

This was weird but amusing.


----------



## BionicC (Sep 16, 2010)

The game's humour has been run into the ground over the last few years ("THE CAKE IS A LIE LOOOOOOLL XD" ffs) but it's still a great song. 5/5


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow unless it is Tom Waits I usually do not care for growling but that I could get along with. Pretty good musicals as well. Not so sure about the second part of the song but I did not hate it.

Going along with that theme:
Falkenbach - When Gjallarhorn Will Sound


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

4/10 Not into this type of music, I'm afraid, FAST...

also, I'm a C-c-c-combo breaker!

so, enjoy this, which I also hate!


----------



## injected11 (Sep 16, 2010)

1/5 Everything about him and his music rubs me the wrong way.



These guys are fantastic live.


----------



## BionicC (Sep 16, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> 1/5 Everything about him and his music rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> 
> 
> These guys are fantastic live.



I liked it a lot, although tbh I was in the mood for something with vocals, hence 4/5.


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 17, 2010)

1/5 Didn't like it that much.

2NE1 - Go Away Live


----------



## monkat (Sep 17, 2010)

2/5 not as good as the other jpop you've posted...




I've been on an 80s kick lately...


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 17, 2010)

*ahem* Kpop you mean :3
3/5 - This one was quite a nice one. I dont really like 80s song but is still better than many other 80s i heard before.

BEAST/B2ST - Special LIVE


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2010)

uh... 2.5555/5 Don't rock my boat, sorry.


----------



## BionicC (Sep 18, 2010)

I feel like someone just punched me in the back of the head for three-and-a-half minutes. You could at least have put up the version by situationist pranksters The Cuban Boys, Cognoscenti Vs Intelligentsia. 0/5


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 18, 2010)

1/5
it was decentish but it still shows to me that dubstep is a boring genre.


the guy used a very low quality audio source unfortunately but its the best version available on youtube.


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 18, 2010)

1/5 - That song made me go what? Not really to my liking


BEAST/B2ST - Shock Dance video


I personally like BEAST for their dancing and their voice on ballads song but i rarely listen to any ballads =)

The code for the MV if ur interested "mHMFazgqGxU"


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 18, 2010)

1/5
No thanks.

*U2 - Numb*


----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 19, 2010)

1/5


----------



## BionicC (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh Jesus Christ. Scooter are definitely one of my top five most-hated bands. I feel like I've been punched in the back of the head for four minutes, and not in the good way. 0/5.



Man, I miss the days when every dance music video was clearly knocked up in an afternoon on someone's Amiga using a copy of Deluxe Paint 2 they got free when they bought it and a pirated raytracing program.



Spoiler



Bonus points for anyone who can name the tune that you hear fading in at the end.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

do not want. 0/5
I've been punched in the back of my head for 3:22 minutes..


-souja boy=shit


----------



## monkat (Sep 19, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> do not want. 0/5


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 19, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> > do not want. 0/5



SE7EN - Digital Bounce


----------



## BionicC (Sep 19, 2010)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's all hate each other's music! 0/5. No different to any other mass-produced generic boy singer -- Justin Bieber or whoever.



Now THAT'S what I call being punched in the head in a good way!


----------



## monkat (Sep 20, 2010)

0/10. Very very annoying.



Such an underrated game with a heavily underrated OST. I kinda wish it was released on the DC.


----------



## BionicC (Sep 20, 2010)

3/5. Pretty good but the twee vocals kinda spoiled it a bit for me; I would've preferred it if it was instrumental (or if the singer had a less annoying voice)


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 20, 2010)

2,5/5 It was like good until it became metal =.= or whatever it is. But the guitar play was nice though.

U-Kiss - Man Man Ha Ni+Bingeul Bingeul Live :3


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 20, 2010)

1.4/5 i didnt really care for it


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 21, 2010)

Kind of ruined by too many cheesy films/TV shows (maybe even in the same league as Rob D - Clubbed to Death), makes for good backing music to have a nice little rampage to on a game (I take it everyone is aware of the never ending contest to find music that is oddly fitting for this sort of thing).

Going back to my promised theme of 90s pop songs (that I ignored after one video)
The Cardigans - My Favourite Game


----------



## monkat (Sep 21, 2010)

8/10....ah, the 90s....what a time....



It's....kinda sad.


----------



## DeadLocked (Sep 21, 2010)

Haha lmao 4/5 nice


----------



## Blandmonkey (Sep 22, 2010)

5/5 classic one hit wonder that takes me back to elementary school


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 22, 2010)

3/5 I didnt hate it.

Edwyn Collins - In Your Eyes


----------



## BionicC (Sep 22, 2010)

5/5 YES. Edwyn Collins is great. It's so sad what happened to him though.


----------



## injected11 (Sep 23, 2010)

5/5 Arg. That was really good, and exactly what I was in the mood for. Gonna have to look into that artist.


----------



## monkat (Sep 23, 2010)

edit: forgot to rate. 8/10. I'm glad it stuck without vocals. Instruments provided atmosphere, though.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Sep 23, 2010)

i think its all aight

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z92rN79cbOg

i chose anime so shoot me thats all i listen to.

vid did not wanna show up


----------



## BionicC (Sep 23, 2010)

2/5. Alright I guess, but I'm not really a fan of J-pop.


----------



## monkat (Sep 23, 2010)

I was expecting it to go somewhere, but it never did. It had a very .hack//sign vibe to it, or at least would have had it sounded more complete. 7/10.



My god, I adore NES music.

Just beat Mega Man 10 on Normal by the way.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 23, 2010)

7/10


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 23, 2010)

Oi greedy- it is rate the song not songs before you. Still RED - Breathe Into Me was half decent- I doubt I will seek out much by them but I did not resent having to listen to it, with some stronger vocals it might even have been great.

Continuing my 90s theme
Len - Steal My Sunshine 


I think that finished it for me- I just remembered how much I dislike 90s pop.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 23, 2010)

7.5/10
Using the second AMV for this post instead.


----------



## BionicC (Sep 23, 2010)

3/5. Nothing wrong with it, but it didn't really do much for me either. The definition of average.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 24, 2010)

I actually quite liked that once I turned the volume up a bit. Quite peaceful.

Talking Heads "Burning Down the House"


----------



## Fudge (Sep 24, 2010)

7.0


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 25, 2010)

4/5 I love the song, but I kinda dislike his voice. Meh.


----------



## injected11 (Sep 27, 2010)

3.5/5 I liked it, but expected it to take a unique turn here and there, and it didn't really deliver.

Wish this band was still around...


----------



## HBK (Sep 27, 2010)

That was actually pretty great. 4/5


----------



## Blandmonkey (Sep 27, 2010)

2/5 not a terrible song just not much of a fan of owl city


----------



## injected11 (Sep 27, 2010)

2.5/5 Seemed exceptionally bland for a Weezer single.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 28, 2010)

On occasion I really like hardcore (or is that post hardcore- I can never be bothered with this genre lark) but as much as I wanted to like that I could not see it as anything more than backing to a film or skate video. You have my word though that I will check out more from the band.

Fresh from my stint of posting up 90s pop I have moved onto the 2000s

Andrew W.K.- party hard


Apologies to those that found themselves stuck in clubs around this point in time.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 29, 2010)

It's okay 7/10


----------



## BionicC (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, okay I guess. Generic chart dance music really. 3/5


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 29, 2010)

Amusing for a couple of minutes but now I am in pain! 2/5


----------



## monkat (Sep 30, 2010)

3/5 - never been a fan of the floydd....


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Sep 30, 2010)

@monkat you have made my night! (wow that sounds weird)

edit 4/5 for total shreditude and poke awesomeness

heres my vid

Tool the Pot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2F_hGwD26g

not sure how to link directly sorry


----------



## pristinemog (Sep 30, 2010)

5/5, I love singing this song in the car with my friend xD. Tool is pretty good stuff.



Favorite band here, enjoy.


----------



## injected11 (Sep 30, 2010)

3.75/5 Not exactly my style, but still quite good. At times, I felt myself wishing the singer would be a little less... restrained I guess. I did like how the youtube vid itself containing links to the rest of their album, though. And I want the drummer's shirt.


Popped on during my iPod shuffle today and brought back memories.


----------



## monkat (Oct 2, 2010)

2/10...it sounds really messy...and the singing is just bad....


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 2, 2010)

3/5 - Guitar play was really good but for some reason it felt like it was missing something

B2ST - SOOM

PLAY IN HD! or else the sound will buzz =/


----------



## Domination (Oct 2, 2010)

0.5/5 Generic rap with K-pop is one of the worst combinations I can think of. I would rather just listen to them sing. And I don't like to hear them sing. Still I kinda liked the intro, and that constitutes the .5

*Black Country Communion - The Great Divide* Forming supergroups seems to be the trend these days, but they are certainly on par with TCV or Audioslave. Never thought Jason Bonham could drum so well, still doesn't match up to his dad though.


----------



## BionicC (Oct 2, 2010)

Considering the people involved, I expected to like it more than I actually did. Nothing particularly wrong with it, but it just didn't grab me really. 3/5


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 3, 2010)

1/5 - I dont really like these kind of songs as i feel it takes no talent in doing it.

B2ST - V.I.U
Play on hd with atleast 720p or else it will buzz. or it did on mine =.=


----------



## Talaria (Oct 3, 2010)

Not really a fan of K-Pop, was mildly interesting 1/5.


----------



## DeadLocked (Oct 3, 2010)

2.5/5
Not my style but I know talent when I hear it


----------



## Theraima (Oct 3, 2010)

@DeadLocked It isnt that bad, just not my music... 3/5

Dragonforce - Fury of the Storm


----------



## boof222 (Oct 4, 2010)

3/5 That song was ok, but i don't really like dragonforce too much.

Time for a classic itialian song!


----------



## Theraima (Oct 6, 2010)

2/5 Not really my kind, We No Speak Americano is ok tho. I remember hearing that song in some kind of deodorant commercial about football..

Children of Bodom - If you want peace..Prepare for war!


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 7, 2010)

@ ^ 3/5 | Very nice. The drumming was a bit stale for my tastes, but that's most likely due to the fact that I listen to a lot of progressive rock bands. Liked it!



Ah, love Eminem's new album, one of my favorite tracks from it...!


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 7, 2010)

4/5 Nice song, but Haddaway should have credit!

The new single of Gorillaz


----------



## BionicC (Oct 7, 2010)

I liked it a lot, although I was waiting for it to really kick in and it never did. 4/5



MONKEY DUBSTEP


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 8, 2010)

5/5 I loved it! Jungle Book lolz!

Let's go with a Classic song of Gorillaz!

Gorillaz - 19-2000 (Soulchild Remix)

A Gorillaz song remixed by Gorillaz themselves! And they have awasome clips!


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow I liked that more than the original. Not sure I like it more than some of the other stuff that they have done though.

Steeleye span- Lowlands of Holland


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 12, 2010)

4/5
i liked it, but i kind of dont like the vocals but they were more tolerable than some songs i listened here where i didnt like vocals


----------



## BionicC (Oct 12, 2010)

As amazing today as it was 43 years ago. 9/5


----------



## prowler (Oct 13, 2010)

Music like that, to me, all sound the same (Or I've just heard it before :3) 1/5


----------



## Blandmonkey (Oct 13, 2010)

pretty good but something is missing for me 4/5


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 14, 2010)

3/5 its ok, i dont really enjoy power metal too much


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 14, 2010)

2/5
funny thing is, even though i like protest the hero, i do not like that song (it was actually the first song i listened to them, that my friend sent it to me)


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 14, 2010)

2/5
Alright, but not into that type of music


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 14, 2010)

4/5, never heard this band before but i liked it


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 14, 2010)

4/5 Liked it but whats with the Video?


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 15, 2010)

i just looked in youtube for that song and got the first video with it since it doesnt have an official video,

4/5, i liked it, what is that, japanese or something?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2010)

3/5 - Not bad, but it lacks the necessary bounce that I like from my metal.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 15, 2010)

3/5 its an ok slayer song, i prefare warzone or...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 15, 2010)

4/5

I don't really like metal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I prefer normal rock or punk


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 15, 2010)

3/5 



Visual Kei Costumes


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 15, 2010)

4/5 I liked it!


----------



## Cloak519 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hmmm... 2.85667/5.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2010)

5/5 - Top choice, love that tune!  The whole soundtrack is great though.


----------



## Cloak519 (Oct 15, 2010)

The intro to that song is something I'm familiar with and have always liked. Hadn't heard the whole song until now but I like it... 3.9/5.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 16, 2010)

One of my favourite songs to go on a rampage too, a bit of a cliché perhaps but a good one.

Horrorpops- Miss Take


----------



## Cloak519 (Oct 16, 2010)

4/5... nice! Think I'll have to get some of their material. Liking it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Atmosphere (Oct 16, 2010)

3/5 not bad need to hear more.

Also the lack of underground hip hop makes my cry


----------



## Cloak519 (Oct 16, 2010)

4/5. Not usually my thing but not bad at all. I can see where the good Citizen got some of his inspiration from, now. But then, he is a fusion artist...


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 16, 2010)

2/5, not into that kind of music


----------



## Agjsdfd (Oct 16, 2010)

nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 4/5.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 16, 2010)

1/5 well its not awful just so fucking generic.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Oct 16, 2010)

3/5


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 16, 2010)

4/5 reminds me of my childhood, when i listened to this


too bad this band broke up, i loved these guys


----------



## Inunah (Oct 16, 2010)

iluvfupaburgers said:
			
		

> 4/5 reminds me of my childhood, when i listened to this
> 
> 
> too bad this band broke up, i loved these guys



good song, not a fan. 3/5.


ah, the nostalgia for games i never got the chance to play until i found out about gba and snes emulation when i was fifteen or so.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 16, 2010)

0/5 badness

here is johnny cash...you're not a man unless you like him.


----------



## Inunah (Oct 16, 2010)

gaydrian said:
			
		

> 0/5 badness
> 
> here is johnny cash...you're not a man unless you like him.


2/5, since i don't really like johnny cash. must be why i'm a woman.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 16, 2010)

you are evil person and i hope you die.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 17, 2010)

The forum glitch has rendered it unavailable but it was Okami Music - Rising Sun if memory serves. Great back music but nothing I would seek out. Also no love for Mr Cash......

Slow Ride- Foghat (Short Version/radio edit) 



Long version so I can still show my face in the relevant circles
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 18, 2010)

7.5/10


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 18, 2010)

4/5 Gotta love Professor Layton songs


----------



## kevan (Oct 18, 2010)

5/5 Visual Kei is awesome! Well apart from the sorta creepy attractive guys.


----------



## deka01 (Oct 18, 2010)

3/5 iv never understood how anyone can understand that but anyways


----------



## kevan (Oct 18, 2010)

4/5 I don't try to understand it!


----------



## Berthenk (Oct 18, 2010)

3/5. Meh, cewl guitar shizzle, but the guy singing just makes it weird.



Edit: dear Mozilla Firefox, why do you keep adding the BR tags to my posts?


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 19, 2010)

4/5 i liked it, its catchy


----------



## Inunah (Oct 19, 2010)

0/5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, what?


----------



## Berthenk (Oct 19, 2010)

3/5 Don't really like et.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 19, 2010)

3/5 liked the other one you posted more


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 19, 2010)

4/5 No Symphony?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 19, 2010)

4/5 meh
My video my freaking video won't show..


----------



## Berthenk (Oct 19, 2010)

3/5. It's funny, but I hate Gaga. For realz.


Last one from DigitalPiece that I really like.


----------



## Goli (Oct 20, 2010)

3/5
I didn't really like how it started but then it got pretty good!


----------



## playallday (Oct 20, 2010)

.


----------



## Jasper07 (Oct 20, 2010)

5/5 awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and this song is just in my head:


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 21, 2010)

4/5 reminds me of world cup



a band from my country


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 21, 2010)

3/5


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 21, 2010)

3/5


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow growling of a sort I can get along with. Presently trying to decide if I like that more than the studio version and it is tipping towards the live one. Many thanks for that.

About the only Tom Waits cover I have ever truly enjoyed.
The Ramones - I Don't Want To Grow Up


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 23, 2010)

3/5    i don't feel as tho the singer is singing from his heart.



here it is, stupid youtube tag isn't working


----------



## Inunah (Oct 23, 2010)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> 3/5    i don't feel as tho the singer is singing from his heart.
> 
> 
> 
> here it is, stupid youtube tag isn't working




0/5 You shouldn't have done that.



Also, your Youtube tags weren't working because you had the entire youtube url in there when you only need the part after v=.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 23, 2010)

8/10


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2010)

4/5 I Love this type of music. totally great trance.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-AIJeQHMmU
if the embedding doesn't work.


----------



## LocoRoco (Oct 26, 2010)

0/5 that was excruciating




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WYO5EGTY-o


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 26, 2010)

2/10, I only like eminems newest songs from Recovery.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 26, 2010)

Listenable but pulling it apart it is just a version with marginally different instruments placed over a stock backing beat/track and I am not liking it over the original or even in addition to the original.

Roger Miller - King of the Road


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2010)

2/5 Not into that. If I lived in that time, probably 4/5. So let's meet halfway. *3/5.*


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 27, 2010)

6.5/10 I dunno, i have never really managed to get into Eminem's music, so i am probably not the best person to rate the song


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow I am impressed. While it is at best a decent instrumental for an anime it is head and shoulders above just about everything else I have heard/been subjected to.

The Police - Can't Stand Losing You


----------



## BionicC (Oct 28, 2010)

Ah, a classic. Why did Sting have to turn rubbish? 5/5

I may have posted this already, I can't remember. Ah well.



Also, the video is genius, and that's not a word I use lightly.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 28, 2010)

3/5


----------



## Agjsdfd (Oct 28, 2010)

3.5/5
Been playing kingdom hearts 358 2 and that song is quite catchy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Gullwing (Oct 28, 2010)

4/5


----------



## Terminator02 (Nov 1, 2010)

2/5
 embeddable version (without the video)


----------



## Mesiskope (Nov 1, 2010)

1/5 probably cause I heard it on the radio too much
Oasis Fucking in the Bushes


should watch snatch too.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 1, 2010)

1/5  sounds like a lot of noise.


----------



## Mesiskope (Nov 1, 2010)

3/5 alright I guess.
how about this madworld?


----------



## Berthenk (Nov 4, 2010)

2/5 Don't really like et. It's dem rapperz...


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 4, 2010)

2/5 its so slow >.<


----------



## Berthenk (Nov 4, 2010)

2/5 Swedish doesn't appeal to me, nor does any language that's not English. Too slow, but it's not "chilly" either...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 5, 2010)

2/5. I didn't like it that much.


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 5, 2010)

3/5 I don't hate it...


----------



## Mantis41 (Nov 5, 2010)

5/5 very nice.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 6, 2010)

1/5. Ew, the song wasn't very good and looked like an excuse to show slutty lesbians making out.

Can't stop watching this movie, it's amazing. I want to watch the musical at some point in my life. Amazing song too, I like it a bit better than the one with Stevie Wonder, but Stevie's amazing too.


----------



## Mesiskope (Nov 6, 2010)

5/5 Yes


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 6, 2010)

4/5 I had the feeling all the time that the guitars would kick in hard.


----------



## Berthenk (Nov 6, 2010)

3/5 I liked the Stylo remix more.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 6, 2010)

3/5 not bad, not good, somewhere in between 



EDIT: Couldnt find a video that was the same quality, just cover the screen if you dont like it >_>


----------



## Berthenk (Nov 6, 2010)

2/5 Lame Autotune effects... don't really like the sound of dem drumz. Maybe it's too hardcore-ish...


----------



## Goli (Nov 6, 2010)

1/5 Too long and repetitive


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 6, 2010)

4/5, beat was pretty boring but it was a really good idea


in contrast to that boring beat:


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 6, 2010)

4/5 pretty nice


----------



## Theraima (Nov 6, 2010)

It was ok 3/5

Bullet for My Valentine - Your Betrayal


----------



## Berthenk (Nov 6, 2010)

1/5 Don't like this kind of music.


----------



## Goli (Nov 7, 2010)

0/5 boring and it made me sad somehow


----------



## Mesiskope (Nov 7, 2010)

0/5 Not my cup of tea. maybe for DDR


----------



## Berthenk (Nov 7, 2010)

5/5 Knight Rider for the win!


----------



## dancubs (Nov 7, 2010)

3/5


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 7, 2010)

2/5. Meh.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 8, 2010)

not a fan of the black and white era and the song isn't really helping.

1/5


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 8, 2010)

Linkin park, eh...WHAT THE F*CK IS THAT SCREAMING SHITE?
0/5

OK MR. SUNSHINE!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nxwogyAv_8


----------



## Saken (Nov 8, 2010)

1/5 - not a fan of game music.. plus the electronic stuff annoys me.


----------



## Blue-K (Nov 8, 2010)

1/5. Funny, but I wouldn't call this a song...

*Seven, Go Slow*


----------



## Mesiskope (Nov 9, 2010)

0/5 What're you gay?


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Nov 9, 2010)

Way too intense for my ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pretty catchy though. 2/5


----------



## SilentRevolt (Nov 10, 2010)

nice song 3/5


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 11, 2010)

0.5/5 Lame.


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 11, 2010)

5/5 I really liked it~!

Who doesn't like Phineas and Ferb. And Bowling for Soup is awesome overall!


----------



## Domination (Nov 12, 2010)

4/5

*Lightning Bolt - Dracula Mountain* Noise Rock. Probably none of you here will like it.


----------



## boof222 (Nov 12, 2010)

1.5/5 Not really my type, but some parts were cool.


----------



## MFDC12 (Nov 12, 2010)

2.8/5


----------



## Mantis41 (Nov 12, 2010)

0:0 - 0:50 yawn WTF
0:50 - 1:16 Ok... Maybe this is going somewhere.
1:16 - 1:40 Shit!! Holy Crap!!!! Ok, Probably should have seen this coming.
1:40 - 4:43 Right! Well that was premature! To quote the lyrics "it's over," .... Yeh! before it began me thinks.
4:43 - X:XX Still waiting for something to happen here.....  "and the branch becomes." WTF!!

This song is like the worst sexual experience ever. 50 seconds of boring foreplay followed by 30 seconds of thrash and then 4 minutes of melancholy finished off by a stupid statement to break the awkward silence........

..........Then again, maybe I'm just bored and trying to pick a fight.

Now for something more to pick my mood. Yep! Bored and drunk. I should have gone out.


----------



## Domination (Nov 13, 2010)

3.5/5 Ain't bad.

*And So I Watch You From Afar* Post-Rock. Math Rock. Or whatever you call this.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 13, 2010)

5/5 nice, makes me want to add violent/screaming lyrics


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 13, 2010)

3/5, a bit generic.

*Oceania, 'Tis for Thee*


----------



## Domination (Nov 14, 2010)

3.5/5 Errr.... It's okay? I don't normally like these anthem-esque songs, but this wasn't that bad.

*Dream Theater - Metropolis Pt. 1* One of the most amazing Progressive Metal bands ever.


----------



## KingAsix (Nov 14, 2010)

2/5 Not my style of music....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8DPAea52cw


----------



## dattson (Nov 14, 2010)

2of5 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yansdoVwdgI


----------



## Domination (Nov 15, 2010)

4/5 Cool

*Nevermore - Believe in Nothing*


----------



## MFDC12 (Nov 15, 2010)

4/5

the only nevermore song ive really liked.


----------



## monkat (Nov 15, 2010)

2/10 Way too slow.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 15, 2010)

3/5. Sorta lol'd

*God Save the Tsar!*


----------



## bialy_gibson (Nov 15, 2010)

1/5 All anthems sound similar to me.


----------



## Mesiskope (Nov 15, 2010)

-1/5 everything was awesome until the vocals came in.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Nov 15, 2010)

i cant rate it it gives me a message:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> this video contains content from Vevo, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds


that sucks


----------



## Domination (Nov 16, 2010)

3/5 BfMV isn't a bad band, just that their music is very generic.

*Liquid Tension Experiment - Acid Rain* It's a progressive metal instrumental.


----------



## MFDC12 (Nov 16, 2010)

5/5

LTE ftw, also, i love your taste. eits, gybe, dream theater, and so i watch you from afar are some of my favorite bands.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 16, 2010)

1/5 Sounds like music for an apple ad.

*Billy Bragg-All You Fascists*


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Nov 17, 2010)

3/5


----------



## Alex221 (Nov 17, 2010)

2/5 for yours,heres mine

The song is Cambodia By Apoptygma Berzerk,It has clips from resident evil chronicles.this is my favorite song.


----------



## The Viztard (Nov 17, 2010)

3/5 Cool song and movie (searched it because it wouldn't play... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And here is some Phoenix:


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 17, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> 2/5 for yours,heres mine
> 
> The song is Cambodia By Apoptygma Berzerk,It has clips from resident evil chronicles.this is my favorite song.


uncool man, that's my sig....change it >_<

On Topic: 3/5-neither bad nor good


----------



## Alex221 (Nov 17, 2010)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Know its your sig man,thats where i got it from.Its my favorite game thats why i want it,Or maybe ill put another quote from crisis core.


----------



## sk3tch (Nov 17, 2010)

Alex221 I love your sig.


----------



## monkat (Nov 17, 2010)

No song - 0/5.



Listen to the lyrics carefully...


----------



## Domination (Nov 17, 2010)

3.7/5 It's not bad, but feels like its a Manowar parody band.

*Maybeshewill - The Paris Hilton Sex Tape* Awesome title.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 17, 2010)

1/5 wtfitfs?


----------



## Alex221 (Nov 17, 2010)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> 1/5 wtfitfs?


nice,anything with crisis core in it gets  million as a score or maybe,ITS OVER 9000 Ive always wanted to say that XD,Here's My Vid
heres mine its from the end of the game,when you can barely move and you're practically dead. This Is Where I Cried In Crisis Core


----------



## Theraima (Nov 17, 2010)

1/5 Didnt like it at all

ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man (Live)


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 17, 2010)

over 9000/10
They're so awesome!

Didn't see that coming? Did ya?


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 17, 2010)

(ooops! post above me)
3/5 Great song (5/5), but not this version. Did not sense the "energy."
Reviewed the song above the one is above me.

^2/5 Did not enjoy the remix.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's Bush.  Grunge from ENGLAND


----------



## Mesiskope (Nov 17, 2010)

2/5 got anything that doesn't play on the radio every half hour?


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 17, 2010)

1/5 The loop starts to get annoying quickly.

Muse - Assassin LIVE
skip 40 secs


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 17, 2010)

3/5 just sick of hearing Muse all the time lately nowhere near as good as their first album really.


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 17, 2010)

4/5

Chevelle - Letter from a Thief


----------



## Mesiskope (Nov 17, 2010)

3.5/5 this too little better


----------



## BionicC (Nov 17, 2010)

Not my cup of tea, really; I listened to it a couple of times but found it pretty unmemorable. That's no slight on the piece; just how I feel. So an average 3/5 from me.


----------



## Domination (Nov 18, 2010)

3/5 Not bad New Wave/Indie Rock, but a tad generic.

*Muse - Yes Please* Quite surprised when I heard this actually, I knew Lightning Bolt was one of their influences but I never really heard it, but this song screams Noise Rock. Many of their B-sides are better than Resistance.


----------



## Mesiskope (Nov 19, 2010)

4/5 yeah but i prefer Resistance


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2010)

3/5 - Not bad but not something I'd put on to listen to.



This band deserves to be huge!


----------



## BionicC (Nov 20, 2010)

Hmm, dunno, it's a bit too Plan B for my tastes really. 3/5


----------



## Mesiskope (Nov 21, 2010)

4.5/5 pretty good


----------



## monkat (Nov 21, 2010)

5/5. This is relevant to my interests.

Ignore the slideshow-esque video.


----------



## prowler (Nov 21, 2010)

0/5. I don't really like that type of music.


----------



## Thoob (Nov 21, 2010)

4/5 She's got a really nice voice!


----------



## luke_c (Nov 21, 2010)

4/5 Love the beat!


----------



## DeadLocked (Nov 21, 2010)

3/5


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 21, 2010)

5/5 Eminem is really back to making usefull lyrics.


----------



## Mesiskope (Nov 23, 2010)

4/5. zzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Theraima (Nov 23, 2010)

1.5/5 Jigggleeeeeyyyy its so annoying..

Bullet for My Valentine - Scream Aim Fire


----------



## Mesiskope (Nov 24, 2010)

-5/5 you owe me 4min and 32secs of my time


----------



## Domination (Nov 24, 2010)

2.5/5 You owe my 4 mins 36 mins of my life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's much, much better than most other upbeat crap out there but I still don't really like rap. It's good though.

*Oceansize - Only Twin* Progressive Rock with Post-Rock-ish influences.


----------



## monkat (Nov 24, 2010)

WWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY too slow. If i wanted to listen to some guy mumble with very slow, repetitive, tunes in the background, I would...well, listen to this, I guess.

-5 / 5


----------



## Mesiskope (Nov 25, 2010)

0/5 ugh and the aftertaste.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 25, 2010)

Back to the rate the song "game", some good things since I last posted so thank you all.

That was very technically competent (truly beyond most others playing rap today) but I can not see it going beyond backing track for a game or something like that. I will be listening to more from them though.

Aritmija - Katjuša`s Boots


----------



## Domination (Nov 26, 2010)

5/5 Beautiful, really.


*While Heaven Wept - Vessel* They aren't exactly one of the most famous bands, but they are definitely the best Progressive Doom band I've heard so far.


----------



## bialy_gibson (Nov 27, 2010)

3.5/5 Not my genre, nevertheless enjoyable. But I can't find anything progressive about it.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 27, 2010)

3/5 Fine, I guess, not my type though.

*Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody* Loving this song right now, especially the opera part.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 27, 2010)

There are people out there that can not appreciate Bohemian Rhapsody? Topical comic link http://questionablecontent.net/view.php?comic=537

Dr. Feelgood - Milk And Alcohol


----------



## monkat (Nov 27, 2010)

4/5 - Not a big fan of that 'rock n roll' sound, but it was good nonetheless.


----------



## BionicC (Nov 27, 2010)

Heh, you've changed your tune






So yeah, that was okay I suppose. The bit I liked the most was when it dropped into a different time signature partway through. Other than that -- I dunno, it just sounded like generic 80s metal. 3/5


----------



## Mesiskope (Nov 28, 2010)

2.5/5 it's not good or bad.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 28, 2010)

Okay... 3/5


----------



## MFDC12 (Nov 29, 2010)

3/5


----------



## Mesiskope (Nov 29, 2010)

1/5 nah man that ain't me.


----------



## monkat (Nov 30, 2010)

0/5. You dare to put down the great Nanowar, and then play this crap? It's not even good for rap - entirely generic and boring.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 30, 2010)

3/5
I never liked Judas Priest. That was an enjoyable solo, however.


----------



## mechadylan (Nov 30, 2010)

5/5  Great song; takes me back to Halloween '08? where I was Bob #2 in a Devo cover band.  I kinda wanted this as our opening act:

Klark Kent--Too Kool To Kalypso


----------



## Mesiskope (Nov 30, 2010)

4/5 kinda reminds me of a boy and his blob.


----------



## monkat (Dec 1, 2010)

4/5 Very upbeat, and varied enough to keep my interest.

Been in an '80s power metal mood lately.


----------



## notmeanymore (Dec 1, 2010)

4/5. Pretty good, but a bit too long, if you ask me(I say the same thing about Dragonforce).

I was gonna post some new MCR, but I did a search and saw that no one has ever posted about Foxy Shazam.

Foxy Shazam - Intro/Bombs Away


----------



## Theraima (Dec 1, 2010)

2/5 Kinda bad imo..

Poets of the Fall - You Know My Name (cover)


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2010)

2/5 dont like that type of music :/


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 1, 2010)

5/5 didn't need to see naked dude ass at the beginning.

My favorite mission so far.


----------



## prowler (Dec 2, 2010)

3/5


----------



## marbles (Dec 4, 2010)

5/5! I love Ellie Goulding. Great choice of song!

Aimee Mann - The Scientist (Cover)


----------



## sonknuck23 (Dec 4, 2010)

4/5

Thought it'd suck. It sure as hell didn't.



Haven't listened to these guys since i was in high school, and I can't stand this music but. . this song sticks in my head. It's weird. Since my iPod broke, I can't stop listening to it. I even covered it, haha.


----------



## monkat (Dec 4, 2010)

2/5 - meh. Pretty generic, even for what it is.



It's not actually a live version, as far as I can tell...just with cheers added...


----------



## Mantis41 (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice version. I like. 5/5


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 6, 2010)

5/5


----------



## BionicC (Dec 8, 2010)

Adam Freeland -- 'nuff said. 5/5


----------



## Theraima (Dec 8, 2010)

2/5 It was rather dull..

Children of Bodom - Tie my rope


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Dec 9, 2010)

4/5, love this song, but it is not the best of CoB


----------



## monkat (Dec 9, 2010)

Meh. 3/5. Never been a huge Pantera fan.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Dec 9, 2010)

3/5, im not a fan of power metal, they all sound the same


----------



## Defiance (Dec 9, 2010)

4.5/5 I really like Dream Theater, although they've had better songs (still really good).


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 11, 2010)

3/5 looooooooooooooooooooong.


----------



## monkat (Dec 11, 2010)

2/5 meh.


----------



## Yumi (Dec 11, 2010)

2/5 Meh indeed...not for me. ;P

I prefer this instead


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 12, 2010)

4/5 Im sure I've heard this before somewhere...


----------



## BionicC (Dec 12, 2010)

Meh *shrug* 2/5

Peter Wyngarde was a popular TV actor in the late 60s/early 70s, and when he released an album in 1970 he thought this was a perfectly normal song to put on it:


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 12, 2010)

3/10


----------



## user0002 (Dec 13, 2010)

0/5 That "singer" has the most annoying voice, painful to listen. I don't like at all.


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 13, 2010)

0/5 if you play it backwards she calls you a cunt.

yes.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2010)

no


----------



## anime4ever (Dec 14, 2010)

Old school shit?
4/5
I don't really know much about this tpe of music but it looks like Sex Pistols.


----------



## Theraima (Dec 15, 2010)

2/5 Meh, Stereo Love was rather annoying and this was just...no.

Children of Bodom - Hate Crew Deathroll (my new favorite song)


----------



## DarkShinigami (Dec 15, 2010)

3/5

just cause its not my kinda song but its got a better ratin for those who like it



my favorite song and it also calms me down when angered


----------



## NintyNerd96 (Dec 15, 2010)

4.5/5 Now this is my kind of music, I will love anything in this style (pretty much)



Hope the embeding works, 1st time I did this x

This is also a band I found on a forum doing a thread like this xD

EDIT: Embeding worked and NEW PAGE FTW...lol


----------



## Mantis41 (Dec 15, 2010)

2/5 Raw but a bit depressing.


----------



## BionicC (Dec 15, 2010)

YES. Nice. As it happens I had some Skeewiff on just the other day. 5/5

And here's what I was listening to:


----------



## Mantis41 (Dec 15, 2010)

5/5 All good stuff. 

Then there are these lovely ladies


----------



## LocoRoco (Dec 16, 2010)

5/5


----------



## Domination (Dec 18, 2010)

2/5 Eh kinda in the middle, and funny thing is I liked the rap more than the singing.

*John Petrucci & Jordan Rudess - State of Grace* Well, I was kinda surprised to hear the shred god John Petrucci play mellow music, but the whole album was different from Dream Theater, in a good way.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 20, 2010)

While I agree mellow music is not ballads that came dangerously close but was still really good. Not sure I like it as a standalone song but if I was listening to an album that would be good.


Time for some psychobilly I think
The Silver Shine - Angels to Some


----------



## Berthenk (Dec 20, 2010)

3/5 Meh, I don't hate it, but I don't love it either...


----------



## Domination (Dec 21, 2010)

5/5 Really really good.

*Marty Friedman - Realm of Senses* Marty Friedman is actually a very versatile guitarist, his music range from shredding to ambient stuff like this and to J-Pop. I think he was the best Megadeth guitarist besides Megadave.


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 21, 2010)

alright 3/5


----------



## monkat (Dec 21, 2010)

0/5 It was...like....just noise....


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2010)

3.5/5 Decent  but not great


----------



## DarkShinigami (Dec 21, 2010)

5/5 just cause its megaman related


----------



## mameks (Dec 21, 2010)

3/5
Don't normally like Creed, but that's a good song.


----------



## monkat (Dec 22, 2010)

1/5...even for nin that was over-popularized garbage.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 22, 2010)

3/5 I hate Waluigi but it was a bit funny.

I'm in a Michael Jackson mood today so:


----------



## monkat (Dec 22, 2010)

10/5. Pure Win.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Dec 22, 2010)

4/5 its good but not my kind of music



and just for lols here is the same song in eng dub



if dis dont count just rate the top vid


----------



## Berthenk (Dec 22, 2010)

4/5 Liked the Japanese one more, though I don't like Japanese... yeeeaaaah... I'm weird, I know.

Some more Liquid/D&B love!


----------



## dreamseller (Dec 22, 2010)

3/5 i dont really like dnb but the song was... ok


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 22, 2010)

Get yer tags right.

3/5 'cause I kinda liked the funky aspect.

Link because this is nowhere to be found on YouTube and I can't be arsed to upload it myself. Awesome song.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 23, 2010)

Alas I have found myself at one too many bad raves (I have no idea why- I rarely care for the music) and this brings me right back although it is top tier there. Lyrically they were pretty good as well but I can not get to saying I like it.


Ice T Cop Killer and Body Count


----------



## monkat (Dec 23, 2010)

3/5....did not go where I expected, but it wasn't that great regardless.



My lord...I have such a mancrush on Matti Nagard...


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 23, 2010)

4/5  I


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 23, 2010)

3/5 - It was funny but I don't think I'd listen to it again.  It's gonna be another Jizz in my Pants though I reckon.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

2/5 
A bit to harsh...


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 23, 2010)

Afraid that is coffee shop music. Not bad but I would never seek it out.

However you have put me in the mood for something like that

Primordial - As Rome Burns


----------



## monkat (Dec 23, 2010)

10/10....

It reminds me of my dad, so maybe it's just that talking, but I like the song.

And now, something completely different


----------



## Berthenk (Dec 27, 2010)

3/5 the vocals killed it in my opinion...

TwoThirds - September Streams. Yep, it's been remade. And I think it's better than the original.

Remake:

Original:


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 28, 2010)

Remake:2/5
original:4/5


----------



## Domination (Dec 28, 2010)

5/5 A totally different feel from Muse, but it's still incredible and haunting.

*Vinnie Moore - Saved By A Miracle* Far better musician than that terrible Yngwie Malmsteen.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Dec 29, 2010)

4/5 not my kinda music but still pretty good


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 30, 2010)

3/5 cool story bro.
origional

Darkside chronicles Remake

which do you prefer?


----------



## monkat (Dec 30, 2010)

3/5. It's good for background music, I guess. The remake is much better.

I know that I've posted this before, but it's just so good *drools*...


----------



## DarkShinigami (Dec 30, 2010)

3/5 its okay but not geat 

and now vgm and my favorite song in the game series its from



and the origional


----------



## Domination (Dec 31, 2010)

5/5 Epic and made me want to watch it.

*Mahavishnu Orchestra - A Lotus On Irish Streams*


----------



## monkat (Dec 31, 2010)

2/5. The different parts didn't mesh nearly well enough.


----------



## GentleFist (Dec 31, 2010)

1/5

really annoying song about dangos and the slowness just adds to the annoyance


----------



## Berthenk (Dec 31, 2010)

2/5 Stopped listening at around the 1/4rd mark. Damn...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2010)

4/5 - Not bad at all.  Would definitely put that on after a night out.


----------



## monkat (Jan 1, 2011)

3/5. I quite like the "garage band" sound.


I may or may not watch too much anime...


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jan 1, 2011)

0/5 - Sorry, just found it to be pretty generic sounding overall. The beats were dull and the lyrics are laughable... then adding the whole opera thing to it just... well... completes the fail. Poorly produced, mixed and thought out all the way around.


----------



## monkat (Jan 1, 2011)

0/5....Ew....I think that's all there is to say about it...was he...wearing a skirt?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2011)

4/5 - Nice!  I'm pretty sure it's been posted before but liked it alot.


----------



## Domination (Jan 1, 2011)

3.5/5 Great attitude like most Punk music, but I've grown to dislike Punk as of lately, just too raw and unpolished for me.

*Jason Becker - Altitudes* Great guitarist, too be bad he's down with ALS and can't play anymore, it's really sad.


----------



## Minox (Jan 2, 2011)

2/5, he may be a good guitarist but there's nothing that really makes me want to listen to it more than once. It just feels kind of bland :/


----------



## HBK (Jan 2, 2011)

1/5. I didn't make out a word out of what he was singing, sorry.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 2, 2011)

3/5 - Not bad.  I wouldn't switch it off if it was on but I wouldn't go out of my way to listen to it.  I think it's really one of those songs you have to be able to relate to to really enjoy it due to the tempo.


----------



## Domination (Jan 2, 2011)

3/5 It's quite ok I guess. Felt like one of those common(common, not generic) pop ballads.

*Coldplay - Amsterdam* I know many metalheads are biased towards coldplay, but I listened to their first album and it was phenomenal. Has a Radiohead vibe yet in a style completely of its own.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 2, 2011)

3/5 - Not bad.  Never been a big fan of Coldplay though, too slow and sucks all the enjoyment out of my soul!  Only track I've ever really liked from them has been Clocks.


----------



## Domination (Jan 2, 2011)

4/5 Good Crossover Thrash(I think?), has the Punk attitude and the Thrash Metal heaviness, great.

*White Lies - To Lose My Life*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 2, 2011)

4/5 - Suitably impressed!  Surprised I've not heard of them before, will grab some of their stuff later.


----------



## Domination (Jan 3, 2011)

4/5

*X Japan - Kurenai*


----------



## Mesiskope (Jan 4, 2011)

3/5  cool, but im pretty sure i was being called a cunt.


----------



## monkat (Jan 4, 2011)

4/5 Never been a /huge/ fan of them. Especially teh vocals.


----------



## Sop (Jan 4, 2011)

OK that's just weird 0/5


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 4, 2011)

0/5 Not a fan.

Warning, explicit language. But it's a YTPMV, what more did you expect?


----------



## Mesiskope (Jan 4, 2011)

5/5 win in it's purest form.


this is just where I first heard of it.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 5, 2011)

Not really my cup of tea but not bad considering ill give it a 3.5/5

heres mine :>


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jan 6, 2011)

I still think people should be rating with a 10 point scale. With that said, 5/10.
Not for me but it's a classic tune. I'll be 40 this year and it makes me feel too old listening to it, lol.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jan 8, 2011)

8/10 its pretty good


----------



## LocoRoco (Jan 8, 2011)

2/5


----------



## Mesiskope (Jan 10, 2011)

4/5 surprisingly good.

More boys noize.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 10, 2011)

2/5 Alright.


----------



## BionicC (Jan 11, 2011)

5/5. OBVIOUSLY.


----------



## Mesiskope (Jan 12, 2011)

2.5/5 It was mediocre then and it's mediocre now.


----------



## BionicC (Jan 12, 2011)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> 2.5/5 It was mediocre then and it's mediocre now.
> 
> Haha! You've clearly got a better memory than me
> 
> ...



Boys Noize are all kinds of awesome. 5/5


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jan 12, 2011)

3.5/5


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 12, 2011)

0/5
that was annoying

warning, long song


----------



## Mesiskope (Jan 13, 2011)

1/5 the chill part was ok the rest was balls.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2011)

0/5 totally bollocks. >


----------



## BionicC (Jan 16, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> 0/5 totally bollocks. >



It was alright but I dunno, it didn't really grab me to be honest. Just seemed a bit nondescript really. 3/5


----------



## Mesiskope (Jan 18, 2011)

4/5 Its not without its charm.


----------



## Aogu (Jan 18, 2011)

3.5/5
I enjoyed it, s'ok.


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 18, 2011)

4/5
was decent


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2011)

1/5 - Never did like Pink Floyd.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 20, 2011)

4/5 smooth and silky with a great beat


----------



## campbell00 (Jan 20, 2011)

I Love Miracle Legion! 5/5!

Curious as to what people think of this....I can't get enough of this stuff.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 20, 2011)

3/5 as a bassist I love when bass takes lead. p.s. @campbell00 we should discuss miracle legion more, favorite album etc.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2011)

4/5 - Nice, really like that track.  Love the opening, very eclectic and noisy but still has order to it.  Been a rush fan since I was a teen.


----------



## monkat (Jan 20, 2011)

4/5

It was really ... serene...I think that's the best wording I can think of


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2011)

3/5 - I never could get into listening to game music outside of games (it is from a game right?).  It's not a bad track, but not something I'd listen too really.


----------



## Fudge (Jan 20, 2011)

3/5

Nice beat and lyrics but not something I would really listen too.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 20, 2011)

As we seem to be on a 10 odd minute rotation this evening I thought I would join in.

I have never really cared for Muse and "bands like Muse"- they certainly do not offend my ears but I gain absolutely nothing for having listened to them and that track is a classic example of such a thing.

If we are on a slower paced things kick
ELO- Hold on tight to your dreams.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2011)

4/5 - Really like this track.  Great upbeat tune!  Good classic alternate pop.  Favourite track by them is Don't Bring Me Down.


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Jan 20, 2011)

3/5 I have this weird thing about not liking female vocalists much (with a few exceptions, as you shall see), but I actually liked her singing. It was mellow. Not a fan of the instrumentals though, I guess you could say I'm more "poppy".


----------



## Domination (Jan 20, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> I have never really cared for Muse and "bands like Muse"- they certainly do not offend my ears but I gain absolutely nothing for having listened to them and that track is a classic example of such a thing.


Nothing against your tastes(you have great taste), but I really used to think the same thing about them, but when I started listening to their other tracks and not their radio hits(like Starlight: Ok song, but is definitely leagues away from their best material), I was absolutely blown away. They have great progressive and experimental stuff and they are technically proficient too. Their first 3 albums are awesome.

On-topic: 3/5 Well kinda average for me. Not a big fan of female vocals and the background music doesn't feel like there's much going on.

*Bumblefoot - Normal:* Good pop punk hooks with guitar shred. Very eccentric but very good musician. Too bad his name is soiled by his GN'R stint. Far better guitarist and musician than Slash. Versatile in styles like catchy pop punk and technical shred.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 21, 2011)

3/5 great shreditude!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 21, 2011)

4/5 - Great track, love a good soul tune.  Great uplifting track.  He's released some shit over the years but he's also released alot of great tunes like this.


----------



## Fudge (Jan 21, 2011)

Domination said:
			
		

> FAST6191 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My personal favorite by Muse is MK Ultra. Anyway, 4/5, great blues song.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 21, 2011)

3/5 Nothing beats the original but this did bring something different to the table.

The versatile and often over looked Mark Mulcahy


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 21, 2011)

4/5 - That was pretty decent.  Funky, mellow and lots of feeling - my kind of tune!


----------



## hobo33 (Jan 21, 2011)

3/5 Not really my type of music, but still pretty good.

Burnt Ice - Megadeth


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 21, 2011)

1/5 - Never was a Megadeth fan.  When I saw Slayer on tour a long time ago they were supported by Suicidal Tendencies and Megadeth, I went to the bar while Megadeth were playing.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 21, 2011)

4/5 I'm hungry for the ROOOCK!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 21, 2011)

5/5 - You sir are a fucking legend!  Can't beat a bit of Primus and that's one of my favourite Primus tracks!


----------



## Fudge (Jan 21, 2011)

4/5, awesome guitar and it just sounds cool.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 21, 2011)

3.5/5 reminds me of such good southern rock


*my guilty pleasure, yup I'm a 90's kid.*


----------



## Fudge (Jan 21, 2011)

4/5, awesome theme song.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 21, 2011)

3/5 great funk, blues influence 

*Kasabian Rulez* the brits Rock.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 21, 2011)

3.5/5 OK.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 21, 2011)

3/5 great feel to it, again its all about the FUNK, though I wouldn't listen to it on the go.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 21, 2011)

4/5. Pretty good. Great guitar riffs.



God damn you SEGA. I've had this song going in my head for weeks on end now.


----------



## Domination (Jan 21, 2011)

@DigitalDeviant: Yeah, what was that word? Oh yeah... Fucking phenomenal! Yeah, that was two words.

3/5 Nothing quite special...

*dredg - Catch Without Arms* They are supposedly a prog band. It's much more Pop-ish than their normal stuff, but still good.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 21, 2011)

2.5/5. Ok, just not my preference.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 21, 2011)

3/5 - I've never been a huge Jackson fan but the track isn't bad.  He's got a few tunes that I really like though, but Thriller is just average pop to me.


----------



## Domination (Jan 21, 2011)

4/5 Wow. Good guitar work and great vocal lines(don't like the vocalist, yes I'm musically sexist, but great vocal lines). Though the vocalist is kinda hawt!

*Unbelievable Truth - Higher Than Reason* If the vocalist sounds familiar... It's cos his brother is kinda famous. The vocalist is called Andy Yorke, go figure.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 21, 2011)

4/5 I love the unbelievable truth!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 21, 2011)

3/5 - Not my favourite SP song but still pretty good.  From one of my favourite episodes tho!

One of my favourite tracks from one of my favourite bands.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 21, 2011)

4/5 

Rush's masterpiece an "An Exercise in Self-Indulgence"


----------



## Domination (Jan 22, 2011)

5/5 How can anything by Rush not be good?

*Cher - You Haven't Seen the Last of Me* Good soundtrack from a good movie. Too bad this doesn't fit that well into the story to be honest(the song fits, but its introduction does not). I always liked technical singing, especially belting.


----------



## Mesiskope (Jan 22, 2011)

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





/5 oh man i just.... Guys. I just gagged!! sorry to fly of the handle like that, I hate the song. 


Remix or original
which do you prefer?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 23, 2011)

Not sure where I sit on this- I will first note that the covering band did change it somewhat which is always appreciated.
On the other hand it is too soon for synths and heavy distortion to return from exile.
Either way for pop music that was very good- having listened to that and the other boys noize tracks thus far in the thread I can not say I am sold on the band but it could have been far worse.


Mad Sin- Cursed


----------



## BionicC (Jan 23, 2011)

I've never really listened to much psychobilly but yeah, I liked that. 4/5



I generally don't listen to game soundtracks much outside of games but the soundtrack for Shatter is great and I genuinely like it -- and it's not just a case of "I've heard it over and over for 20 hours while playing the game and now I've developed Stockholm Syndrome and THINK I like it". I think some of you guys who like electro-y type stuff might get a kick out of it.


----------



## Mesiskope (Jan 23, 2011)

Sheeit, called me out on that one and you're right i did enjoy it
video was entertaining too.5/5
DID SOMEBODY SAY STOCKHOLM SYNDROME!?!? 

thread needs more muse.


----------



## Domination (Jan 24, 2011)

5/5 Actually the thread doesn't need more Muse. There's already too much of Muse here. 

*Neil Zaza - My Dearest* He's a very good shredder too. Not the faster-than-thou kind though, more of the quite fast(but not that fast) kind.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 24, 2011)

4/5 it's all about the soul


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Jan 24, 2011)

2/5 Ehhh, totally not my style. Not a fan of this kind of music.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've been listening to that of 99.3 the fox for some time. 
Interesting style.

3/5

*Mitch Miller - Yellow Rose of Texas*


----------



## Mesiskope (Jan 27, 2011)

0/5 that hasn't aged well.

MOAR!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 27, 2011)

3/5 - I can appreciate how good it is but it's not really something I'd listen to.  It's more the kind of thing I'd appreciate if it was part of a film soundtrack.


----------



## thieves like us (Jan 27, 2011)

3.5/5
it's got a nice 80s flare with good solid british punk. the vocals kind of seemed forced at the beginning, but the end of the song is great


----------



## Frogman (Jan 27, 2011)

6/10 Reminds me of some song from twilight


----------



## Domination (Jan 27, 2011)

2.5/5 

*Freak Kitchen - Propaganda Pie*


----------



## chyyran (Jan 29, 2011)

3.5 too much noise
Rick Astley- Never Gonna Give you Up


----------



## Mesiskope (Jan 30, 2011)

Barrel roll/5
I could sure use some booty sweat right about now.


----------



## Sumea (Jan 30, 2011)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> Barrel roll/5
> I could sure use some booty sweat right about now.
> *i'm gonna need a sweeper



2/5 - then again I am not into it, and at least the singer (rappah) loves tha pusseh. . Taste issues. as I am sure nobody else is much into this:


----------



## ARRRRGH! (Jan 31, 2011)

1/5 - not really my thing

*This Will Destroy You - There Are Some Remedies Worse Than The Disease Audio*


----------



## Domination (Jan 31, 2011)

4/5. This Will Destroy you is good. Post-Rock is good.

*Oceansize - Music for a Nurse*


----------



## airpirate545 (Jan 31, 2011)

2/5 Kinda depressing...


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 31, 2011)

4/5 catchy, uplifting.


----------



## BionicC (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm not a massive Hadouken! fan but yeah, that wasn't bad. 4/5 (mainly for the remix really)



BRILLIANT video for this one -- definitely worth a watch I reckon!


----------



## MeritsAlone (Jan 31, 2011)

2/5 The video in itself is interesting, but i have never really liked music that loops, they get uninteresting pretty fast.


----------



## Multiskin (Jan 31, 2011)

3,5/5 good, i think i have a new music source now ^^, maybe the op was a bit too quiet but the middle was cool and the end a bit boring


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 31, 2011)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> 2/5 The video in itself is interesting, but i have never really liked music that loops, they get uninteresting pretty fast.



You should try this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Disintegration_Loops

2/5 not really into that sorta thing



Anyways James Blake for you. I hope you have a decent sub.

He used to do music like this:



If you're into that sorta thing


----------



## BionicC (Jan 31, 2011)

I'd heard some of his other stuff but not that track, and I LOVE it. His album's out next week isn't it? 5/5


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 31, 2011)

BionicC said:
			
		

> I'd heard some of his other stuff but not that track, and I LOVE it. His album's out next week isn't it? 5/5


Hell yeah it is. It already leaked and there are some great, great tracks on it.

4/5
I loved darkstar's new album and that was probably my favorite song (The vocoded vocals got a little annoying on it though)


----------



## Sterling (Jan 31, 2011)

4/5

Was a little boring, and I heard a lot of repetition. I turned it off around half way because I was trancin' out listening to the bubbles and water noises. Definitely good in a playlist to relax.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 2, 2011)

2/5 Did not really like it


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 2, 2011)

Musically competent and not something I would need to dive for the volume controls should it come on but I was around for the overuse of their songs and hearing them just reminds me of those times and songs.

For whatever reason I spent some time in the front room today so I got to deal with people knocking at the door, part of the fun was the religion sellers but this was one of the few times I lacked the time and desire to play wind up.

Kevin Bloody Wilson- the festival of life


----------



## Domination (Feb 3, 2011)

3/5 Its good with its humour, but its pretty much nothing special musically.

*Adagio - Introitus/Solvet Saeclum in Favilla*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 3, 2011)

3/5 - It was good, but it's something I'd enjoy in a horror film rather than as general listening.


----------



## R4Liam (Feb 3, 2011)

2/5 it was okay but the intro is too long for me



really catchy yet it has very witty lyrics and cheesy parts


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 4, 2011)

3/10


----------



## BionicC (Feb 4, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> 3/10



That was basically amazing. 7/5


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 4, 2011)

2.9/5, not bad but not regular listening for me.


----------



## Mesiskope (Feb 4, 2011)

4/5 kinda forgettable.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 4, 2011)

10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
0000000/5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. KIRSTEN KIRSTEN KIRSTEN KIRSTEN YES! My God, she is so gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I am so surprised to see this posted here.  



Can't remember if I've posted this one already.


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 5, 2011)

3.5/5


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 5, 2011)

3/5... not bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Theraima (Feb 6, 2011)

3/5 It was kind good but kinda bad.

Children of Bodom - Living Dead Beat


----------



## Domination (Feb 7, 2011)

3.5/5 Melodeath is still ok I guess, but would have been better without growls.

*The Nightwatchman - The Road I Must Travel* This is Tom Morello if you didn't know, RATM's guitarist. This is basically sort of like Bob Dylan without the nasal tone, political folk rock.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 7, 2011)

Melodeath rules!
3.5/5... might have to keep my eye on that band.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 8, 2011)

Good instrumentals, decent vocals and a decent song. I shall certainly be checking out more of them in the next few days.

@Domination I had forgotten he had some solo stuff, still a superb guitarist (still one of my top 3) but I am not convinced by acoustic for him.

George Thorogood - Get a Haircut 

Despite my appearance/outlook on life this is sadly not a philosophy I have seen espoused in my general direction for some time (I used to find it incredibly amusing).
Going for the new youtube tags
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iHFA31l1uY&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## monkat (Feb 8, 2011)

0/999999999999

Haircuts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]h7Wohpd8TxE[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2011)

3/5
Not into pop, but I did like the show.

[youtube]HNCEZS0FOfU[/youtube]


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 8, 2011)

4/5 Reminds me of Ozzie.

[youtube]dDj7DuHVV9E[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 8, 2011)

4/5 for the coolness. I liked that song... the vocals were the only bad thing.

[youtube]Yq8uuCxGSos[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Feb 8, 2011)

4/5 sounds hot.
[youtube]Jmkj4mzUtrk[/youtube]


----------



## Quanno (Feb 8, 2011)

nvm first rating... ninja'd

anyway:
5/5
Love Muse!


Mine:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOd68XrzfQY[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 8, 2011)

The Randy song... instrumentally it was impressive. I liked it vocally, but didn't exactly love the vocals. I give it a 3.8/5... good stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

[youtube]Ob1lspc-Hfg[/youtube]

Forgive me for saying this but Brody Dalle dressed as she is at the beginning of the video above... holy damn wubwubwub.
But not as wub as Kirsten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Quanno (Feb 8, 2011)

3.9/5
Great guitar + drums, but i really dislike the sound of that voice

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUkQ6_QOZGU
I think some of you might know this one


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 8, 2011)

Golden Earring song... good, I liked it. I'd give it around a 4/5... I didn't like it as much towards the end of the song but hey haha.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b8m0_hi4GI

Why embed no work?


----------



## Mesiskope (Feb 9, 2011)

5/5 made me think of strings and i love strings.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Mob26YACE8
I posted this before it's just for reference.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHkQPOQ3EDg


----------



## R4Liam (Feb 9, 2011)

4/5 i love muse, beautiful chords sequences and guitar solo, not quite as good as this solo though...

[youtube]LPzaqM7xJS4[/youtube]

sorry about sound quality in places couldn't find a better version :/


----------



## Domination (Feb 10, 2011)

10/5 Fuck... This is shit is way too fucking awesome. Never heard of them before, gonna hear a lot more of them now.

*Neurosis - Gentle Wind* Sludge Metal.
[youtube]iWx5wyVwOsA[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Feb 10, 2011)

4/5 wasn't expecting it sound so chill sounds great.
[youtube]OnwxXNfdsxU[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 10, 2011)

I do like "odd" cover versions (I can not be dealing with covers that sound like a bad live performance of the original) and that was a good one.

Time for some more Mad Sin I think

Mad Sin- all this and more
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG6z6jUHfp0[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 10, 2011)

4/5 - Every time I enter the thread and you're the last one to post I always know I'm in for a great tune!  Great riffing, really bouncy beat and great lyrics!

[youtube]7GWp4Uahbjo[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Feb 11, 2011)

0/5 Every time I enter the thread and you're the last one to post I always know I'm in for a horrendous "tune"! Crappy riffing, out-of-time beat and gibberish lyrics.
4/5 Good.

*Vinnie Moore - Hero Without Honor*
[youtube]czqNTyCSfGk[/youtube]

*Edit:
V Haha noob can't even get a youtube code to work. Noob. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 11, 2011)

3.5/5 - Loved the guitar, not overly keen on the mixing though. The keyboards were good (I like jazz alot, and it had alot of spiralling in there) but they should have been more in the background. Rhythm rather than lead.



edit : Only seems to want to post that vid with the yt tags!  If anyone else finds problems posting a vid try using those tags instead of the full youtube tags.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Feb 11, 2011)

This song never gets old 5/5

don't worry i got via search Trolley

[youtube]ePx1EdHeEOQ[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 11, 2011)

4/5 - Great track.  Wide range of styles in there!  Nice time/rhythm changes as well.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Feb 11, 2011)

5/5 Grooooove on!



sorry won't work
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBvJRI_Ftm0


----------



## Domination (Feb 11, 2011)

3/5 Let's just say... Prog Rock suits Rush faaaaar better than mainstream hard rock.

*Alter Bridge - Ties That Bind* Awesome vocalist, can't find a better vocalist in a mainstream rock band.
[youtube]XNWMVeLtgRw[/youtube]


----------



## R4Liam (Feb 11, 2011)

4/5 i love it! reminds me of avenged sevenfold, i was worried it would be some mad screaming dude. the guitar solo was ok needed a bit more to it.

here's mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]A0Gs4xGw1Eg[/youtube]


----------



## SamAsh07 (Feb 11, 2011)

4/5 quite good, heres mine...this kid is way better than JB, +1 if you agree.



God this stupid embedding is tough...heres the link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AU1yyy_At4


----------



## Mesiskope (Feb 11, 2011)

-∞/5 they equally suck.
[youtube]z39zJD87iAs[/youtube]


----------



## SamAsh07 (Feb 11, 2011)

5/5 love F-Zero!! Especially Captain Falcon!! Heres something to sooth your brains.

[youtube]kOqrqhywWAg[/youtube]

Adam Youngs voice is fabulous! This guy deserves more recognition.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 11, 2011)

2/5.

[youtube]UiVxhgyiHBk[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 11, 2011)

2/5
Way too repetitive. It was made for a commercial, though.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YvAYIJSSZY[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 11, 2011)

2.5/5.

[youtube]jW26DRKP68c[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Feb 12, 2011)

3/5 I don't like death growls, but it suited the song well. 

*Mono - Burial At Sea* Post-Rock/Shoegaze. It's a Japanese band surprisingly.
[youtube]UUxYGfjKF1k[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Feb 12, 2011)

3/5 ok
[youtube]d7R7q1lSZfs[/youtube]


----------



## injected11 (Feb 12, 2011)

2/5 Pretty lack-luster and repetitive.
[youtube]0gVxRvNfFLg[/youtube]
Heard this version yesterday for the first time, and it gave me chills. Very gripping.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 12, 2011)

3.5/5 - It's a decent enough cover, I like the vocal style.  It lacks the passion that the Oasis version had though.

[youtube]2DO32zgE5Vg[/youtube]


----------



## SoraKeyofFate (Feb 12, 2011)

ooohh 4/5. I liked the vocals very much, and the video was pretty cool!

[youtube]2R6S5CJWlco[/youtube]

I love Kele.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 12, 2011)

4/5 - Better than I expected.  I thought it was gonna be some teen pop band like Busted at first! lol

[youtube]PQRJvZBH1gw[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Feb 13, 2011)

5/5 Great song! Indie Rock classic. My favourite Strokes song.

*OSI - Stockholm* Featuring... Mikael Åkerfeldt. Opeth's vocalist. But don't worry, there's no growling here, since it's an ambient/post-rock kind of prog rock.
[youtube]3NFRhHMA-xU[/youtube]


----------



## Minox (Feb 13, 2011)

2/5, didn't manage to catch my interest :/

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6a8M8qd9ow[/youtube]


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 13, 2011)

The video is unbelievably annoying, and the song itself is... well, it sort of sounds like a dog eating from a garbage can to me. 1/5.

*Seether ft. Amy Lee - Broken* I haven't posted here in a while, and I figured that I should post something I like, so here.
[youtube]i5JU5NpdBW4[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Feb 13, 2011)

2/5 Very generic and boring.

*Black Sabbath - Orchird* A very beautiful song by Sabbath. Iommi can do more than just heavy riffing.
[youtube]oVWjNj4nQ1c[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 13, 2011)

4/5 - Never been over keen on Sabbath, but that is one of the tracks by them I really like.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERTT_sv8sV0[/youtube]


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry Dave, but to be honest I don't like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 1/5


Don't know if this was posted before, but I don't want to read 193 pages! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Clint Mansell - Requiem for a dream*
[youtube]e2Ma4BvMUwU[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 13, 2011)

3/5 - It's a good track, but not really the kind of thing I'd put on to listen to.  More suited to a film soundtrack or trying to get to sleep after a night of clubbing/raving.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=og1HAkjOuL0[/youtube]


----------



## monkat (Feb 13, 2011)

Old man, I'm glad to see that your hearing isn't going first. 4/5.

[youtube]1x-5ZkTMyMc[/youtube]


----------



## Ikki (Feb 13, 2011)

That's tr00. 4/5


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ta-Z_psXODw[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 13, 2011)

3/5 - Good grinding beat, but not really my type of metal.  Might be a good tune to put on while storming the gates of Valhalla though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damn you you usurper Romonra!

4/5 - Really liked it!  Fast, bouncy and the violins work surprisingly well with it!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWF9MMxnekQ[/youtube]


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Feb 13, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> The video is unbelievably annoying, and the song itself is... well, it sort of sounds like a dog eating from a garbage can to me. 1/5.
> 
> *Seether ft. Amy Lee - Broken* I haven't posted here in a while, and I figured that I should post something I like, so here.
> [youtube]i5JU5NpdBW4[/youtube]



amy lee really? wow


----------



## monkat (Feb 13, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> the violins work surprisingly well with it!



There's actually no violinist in Alestorm, I saw 'em live; it's all keytar!
On-Topic: 2/5. Not a huge fan of them.

Skip ahead to about 45 seconds
[youtube]eeN6ReiBP_w[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 13, 2011)

4/5 - Great tune!  Love the rhythm.  Kind of reminds me of old Nuclear Assault but slightly better produced.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9snqPgrAMQ[/youtube]



			
				monkat said:
			
		

> There's actually no violinist in Alestorm, I saw 'em live; it's all keytar!



That makes it even more awesome!


----------



## Ikki (Feb 13, 2011)

4/5 like it. Makes me feel like walking down a street with sunglasses.



			
				monkat said:
			
		

> There's actually no violinist in Alestorm, *I saw 'em live*; it's all keytar!



I JELLY

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fXz94JSqsg[/youtube]

Fyi, it has no lyrics, don't wait for 'em


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 13, 2011)

4/5 - Liked it alot!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HDoZAi7-Ws[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Feb 13, 2011)

1/5 not my style hombre
[youtube]RTKG4WijFIA[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 13, 2011)

3.5/5 - Not a bad tune, takes a little to long to get going though.  It's used in Snatch or Lock Stock I think?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_S9yeVthAUQ[/youtube]


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 13, 2011)

3/5 not my type of thing, catchy though.
[youtube]H9RunljdHow[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 13, 2011)

4/5 - Great tune!  Funky little riff.

[youtube]oLmm2fdhiUk[/youtube]


----------



## BionicC (Feb 13, 2011)

Ah, good stuff. Can't beat a bit of MES. 4/5-ah.

[youtube]iG-CLFPU6RY[/youtube]


----------



## SoraKeyofFate (Feb 13, 2011)

3/5
Not entirely my thing, but they had a pretty good sound albeit the weird video xD
[youtube]I0Cs_30_eoo[/youtube]
They're like... the new White Stripes!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 13, 2011)

3.5/5 - Really like the vocal style but the tune itself is only slightly above average for me.  Wouldn't switch it off, but wouldn't put it on either.

[youtube]XZW9g1vUR7Y[/youtube]


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 13, 2011)

3.5/5 I liked the track, but it wasn't really my type.

*Sam Sparro - Black and Gold* I don't think there's much of this genre in this thread, so I put this on.
[youtube]0qQSW2p1IvE[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 14, 2011)

4/5 - Nice tune!  Starts out nice and mellow, then turns bouncy and groovy!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZP0pzDRtQw[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Feb 14, 2011)

5/5 Good blues. You suck though, Dave. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Do Make Say Think - A Tender History in Rust* This is a little post-rock structure with indie texture and country vibe... And a few half-naked guys for your enjoyment! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though I have to say the studio version was much smoother.
[youtube]EYRwE9HPgpM[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 14, 2011)

Don't be jealous of my greatness Dommy, you're young - you still have a chance to become this great!

4/5 - Great tune, really mellow and melodic but still very catchy.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eF7lJ5x802s[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Feb 14, 2011)

4/5 It's good. Though I thought I heard something that reminds me of Led Zeppelin in the song. Not sure what. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Bad Religion - Atheist Peace*
[youtube]P3wpHBZV47U[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 14, 2011)

4/5 - Decent.  Good lyrics and great rhythm although the mix sounded a little odd to me in some parts - could just be YouTube though.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CB1OZgOuMiA[/youtube]


----------



## RagnarokSam (Feb 14, 2011)

oh man... 1992 mosh pits, so much flannel... although im not a fan of the song, ill give it a 3.5/5 for making me crack a smile... anyway, pick one or do both:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzPPwbY6TMI[/youtube]
or 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15mxiWAYSEw

EDIT: for some reason when i post both videos in youtube embed format on this thread, it just shows both video's twice...odd.


----------



## injected11 (Feb 14, 2011)

3/5 Wasn't bad, but just didn't strike me as anything special.
[youtube]tWcNYFQ5TLE[/youtube]


----------



## Byronic Hero (Feb 14, 2011)

3/5

I could get into that in the right mood 
Dancing Blob FTW

[youtube]gu0H0_gyscE[/youtube]

A Song by me.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 14, 2011)

I dont like rap or hiphop... but anyway... its always nice to hear a rapper that doesnt sing at 1000 miles per hour. That way, I can understand a few words of what you are saying. 3/5

This is what I like
[youtube]z909y_qyLmw[/youtube]
UP THE IRONS!


----------



## Domination (Feb 14, 2011)

5/5 Final Frontier is awesome no matter what everyone says

*Dream Theater - Space-Dye Vest*
[youtube]6O4_C68PmFI[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow you guys do not hang about when it comes to posting new things.

That would have made an excellent backing track but I can not see myself listening to that by itself. Were I forced to consider it otherwise the phrase sub par ELO knockoff would probably get used.



Time for some Bad Manners I think

Bad Manners - Teddy Bears Picnic 
I do ask that if the mere prospect of teddy bears picnic as interpreted by bad manners does not amuse you that you try to stay yourself for someone that might see the funny side.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLV0ISq8DjQ[/youtube]

I would have gone with Cider drinker but I think I am still on the bad side of the wurzels fan contingent.


----------



## Mesiskope (Feb 14, 2011)

4/5 sounds intoxicating.
its my birthday tomorrow, you don't care? Fuck you too.
heres a song perfect for birthdays.
[youtube]pZQAqOZ8-xQ[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 16, 2011)

I am never sure about the full length Dethklok songs although that might just be because I "learned" them from the show. I really need to sit down and watch the rest of series 2 and 3 at some point as well. Still that is one of the more memorable ones.


Squeeze- Cool for cats

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c--dzZEs9Is[/youtube]


----------



## Ikki (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't know how to describe what I think of the song but I like it. 

4/5


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb7nxHKTYwY[/youtube]


----------



## Edgedancer (Feb 17, 2011)

5/5 That... is... awesome!
I am going to watch the movie right now.

[youtube]N4cmYffJIew[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 17, 2011)

4/5 - Not bad at all.  A bit rock-ish, a bit reggae-ish and a bit pop-ish!  Blends them all really well, catchy chorus as well.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-D2xbW1fww[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Feb 17, 2011)

3.5/5 Was good, but not as good as I expected.

*Explosions in the Sky - Magic Hours* Might be something that will make some people fall asleep, but I think if you can appreciate it it'll be awesome and very soothing.
[youtube]I6fjJTcaoKs[/youtube]


----------



## Theraima (Feb 17, 2011)

3/5 It was actually kinda good.

Apocalyptica ft. Brent Smith - Not Strong Enough
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKDKgj98c18&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 17, 2011)

Certainly I have no objections to listening to that but having just listened to it I would be hard pressed to recall any of it which is not good.


The Cult - She Sells Sanctuary 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8I8mWG6HlmU[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 18, 2011)

5/5 - A classic track!  I've never been a huge fan of the cult but I can't deny loving this tune.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeYwTIC2-TI[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Feb 18, 2011)

3/5 The music isn't bad! But I've never quite understood why the Punk frontmen always have such exaggerated movement and look so "into it" when their singing is utter shit... Just saying lol.

*Radiohead - Reckoner* I love the song. And I love the video even more.
[youtube]_uofQD-N6UI[/youtube]


----------



## Defiance (Feb 20, 2011)

4.3/5, I like it!

[youtube]F2uzG13TdPA[/youtube]

Now this song I really enjoy!  _Especially_ the part right around 4:25!


----------



## Mesiskope (Feb 20, 2011)

5/5 holy shit dude thats fucking awesome!
had everything even harps.
[youtube]cFoh3Byn5x4[/youtube]
only found some of this song in the trailer.


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 21, 2011)

4/5 Freaky song to match a freaky looking game. Not my thing, but still appreciable.

[youtube]rYEw9QTvy2A[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 21, 2011)

3/5 - MCR aren't bad but I can't really get into them.  They just lack the punch and emotion I generally like in that genre.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb_hCyyvZIM[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 21, 2011)

3/5... reminded me of a Kylie song but I'm not sure if that was intentional or not.

[youtube]mZH-Vt7QPig[/youtube]


----------



## Edgedancer (Feb 22, 2011)

3/5 I have heard this one a couple of times. Never really made an impact on me.

[youtube]wF55WnQUDgM[/youtube]
This one is a debut music clip of a guy from back in high school. Still not sure what I think of it personally.


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Feb 22, 2011)

1/5 
Yeah...it just wasn't my thing. It's totally unlike the songs I listen to. Then again, I'm really, really picky with music.

[youtube]vgzxheGWmOs[/youtube]


A song from one of my favorite bands!


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 22, 2011)

1.5/5.

[youtube]45BvoF1hq50[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 22, 2011)

4/5 - Great tune.  Haunting guitar and her vocals are fantastic.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nK6ZlPlCZsE[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't know whether to give it a three or four out of five so I'll just say 'pretty damn good' instead.

[youtube]Wl8fKAYQuPk[/youtube]


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 22, 2011)

2/5 This is absolutely strange. The lyrics are...unique, but the sound itself is bland. It sounds like something they'd use in the 60s James Bond movies (for reference, I never liked any of those songs except Live and Let Die.)

[youtube]eEWLZxSGvZw[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 22, 2011)

3/5 - That wasn't too bad!  Going by the band name I was expecting some generic JPop sounding type band but it turned out to be a half decent tune.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCiEJWa0PIU[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 22, 2011)

It is OK Trolleydave- the club/rave scene kicks off again in about a month and I am sure if you felt like it you could be freezing your 'nads off in a field this weekend. Back on topic there is not much club type music I can get behind but that worked.



I had the great fortune of having to wander to a gym recently and watching the 'roiders ply their trade (sadly I apparently missed the two people leave for the carpark and one returns routine) so in honour of that

Kevin Bloody Wilson- The Featherbrain Championship 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=god2EqEKqMg[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 23, 2011)

5/5 - Fucking love Kevin Bloody Wislon!

Don't know why but the last few days I've just been totally in a club/dance music mood.  I'll break that run now though, I'll follow with another Kev Classic.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBuyVnZC8Ro[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 23, 2011)

4/5, that guy is amazing. Very gigglesome.
Earbuds/headphones are a must for this one... very atmospheric.

[youtube]60OklI4E3P8[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Feb 23, 2011)

3.5/5 The random growls(I think?) spoiled the song a little for me. Just doesn't... sit right with the song. But other than that, sounds good!

*Mono - Follow The Map* Something that would be excellent as a film soundtrack. The melody isn't that original though, I swear I've heard it before, but can't quite remember where. 
[youtube]pmNDTBBUIQI[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 23, 2011)

4/5, really impressive song. Will have to go swashbuckling for it soon methinks.

[youtube]owGdL2DYtj8[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2011)

I think it does a good job of setting the mood, however, it's not something I would listen to.
3/5

[youtube]M_zs460V3Do[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 23, 2011)

2.5/5... not really all that much into Nas, which is why I didn't enjoy that too much I guess. Back when I liked Korn I did enjoy the song featuring him. It's called 'Play Me'.

[youtube]EqG89qYmIUo[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 23, 2011)

3/5 - Very haunting and very dark but not really something I'd listen to for pleasure.  Spectacular video.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR9vFEcC7aQ[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 23, 2011)

Call me paranoid but I swear TD just waited for me to log out before posting here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
4/5. Love the eerie-yet-controlled feeling the song has. I need to make a download list of the bands I find here soon, I think.

[youtube]eRCxFYH2IyQ[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 24, 2011)

4/5 - From the band name and track title I was expecting a trance/techno tune! lol  Decent metal track, good bouncy drums and great grinding guitar.  Vocals weren't the type I usually listen to but they weren't overly annoying.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCCxuj_kCYI[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 24, 2011)

Another toss-up between a three and a four so I'll just go with 'pretty damn good' again.
Nothing wrong with Cannibal Corpse I guess...

[youtube]Pcvm_30p5Vs[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 24, 2011)

4/5 - Great band and great track!  Haven't listened to them in ages.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7QTdDWnIkE[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 24, 2011)

4.8/5, that was awesome! I suddenly approve of your existence.
I actually think I've already posted this one, but I don't care. Reference to another thread...

[youtube]bnStJQPA0XE[/youtube]


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 24, 2011)

3/5 its cool would grow in time


[youtube]Au_u3zwtMv0[/youtube]

EDIT: that was for Daves.

1/5 just not my thing.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 24, 2011)

4/5 - Was never a huge fan of J+MC but really liked that track.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxVYZz0Jj6g[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Feb 24, 2011)

1/5 I felt that was too generous, sounds like it should be playing in a supermarket.
[youtube]qggxTtnKTMo[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Feb 24, 2011)

3/5 The lyrics were good(I think, I'm not that good at catching lyrics) and that's the most important aspect of a rap song IMO. Don't really like the piano in the background, would work great on its own but not with this song.

*Foo Fighters - Rope* 
NEW SONG! Awesome really.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 24, 2011)

3/5
The pauses aren't really how I like it. And the vocals were dull.


----------



## Mesiskope (Feb 24, 2011)

3/5 okay.
[youtube]wsXzDMRFWkk[/youtube]


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 24, 2011)

5/5 Awww yeaaaaah! 
[youtube]nFXkqef3Njk[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 24, 2011)

4/5 - One of the few modern hip-hop bands I like.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPqITSSFQKM[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Feb 25, 2011)

2/5 nothin special.
[youtube]w4bhKB1E6iY[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 26, 2011)

2/5... wasn't really my thing. Or perhaps I was just not in the mood for it. Who knows haha.

[youtube]G4S_CGexh_s[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Feb 27, 2011)

2/5 Eh... Sounded cool, but was quite boring.

*Radiohead - Fitter Happier* I'll go with a spoken word piece.
[youtube]laoq1eeIUxQ[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Feb 27, 2011)

4/5 shit is decent son.
[youtube]2AXnS3y4knQ[/youtube]


----------



## Minox (Feb 27, 2011)

1/5 - Not to say it was bad, but it didn't capture my interest at all.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 27, 2011)

3.9/5... not bad at all... I like!

[youtube]1xrWb7p45Sc[/youtube]

Sorry about the quality.


----------



## Mesiskope (Feb 27, 2011)

3/5 enjoyable is there a better sound quality version?
cause it sounds awful.
[youtube]kVgERzyMyAs[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 27, 2011)

I downloaded the EP (3 tracks including that one) from Amazon if you want me to PM it to you.
3/5... I liked the fact that the song was aggressive-yet-mellow.

[youtube]v--IqqusnNQ[/youtube]


----------



## BionicC (Feb 28, 2011)

It's BOWIE. 5/5, obv.

[youtube]EQqzF7NdoXI[/youtube]


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 28, 2011)

4/5 Because it made me laugh.

[youtube]G0dN38E5UF8[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 28, 2011)

Kind of a mix of 'meh' and cool... I wasn't too sure about it. I'd give it a 2.5/5 - 3/5 depending on mood.

[youtube]uGmkM4v9AaY[/youtube]

Part II here. Stupid BBCode only allows one video. Or rather, it made them both the same.


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 1, 2011)

5/5amazing
[youtube]dZ2GRWWZe5g[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Mar 1, 2011)

2/5 While I thought it was pretty cool, I think it doesn't match up to the original. The original was full of the raw and rebellious grunge/punk attitude, the elegance of strings doesn't portray that.

*One Day As A Lion - One Day As A Lion* Zack de la Rocha is pretty much my favourite rapper(cos I don't really listen to much rap, just rap rock and rap metal). That's actually not a guitar in the background, it's a fucking distorted keyboard.
[youtube]gwBjZLzY7Eo[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 1, 2011)

Tough one for me to rate... 3-4ish, because I'm feeling kind of happy albeit very anxious I'll give it a 4/5. I liked it.

[youtube]ryLeF-6972M[/youtube]


----------



## NGrapeD (Mar 1, 2011)

3/5 I like metal, but not really into lotsa screaming 
System of a Down - Chop Suey
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=466VHt8KldM[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 1, 2011)

3.5/5 - Not bad.  Never been a huge SOAD fan though.  They're not unlistenable, they just don't really grab me.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybffz2EKHBI[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 1, 2011)

3/5... really wanted to give it a 4 but the guy's voice irritated me throughout :/ I loved the lady's voice, though...

[youtube]hxhHxm3lRoE[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 1, 2011)

4/5 - Nice!  Great speed metal feel, not overly keen on those kind of vocals with this kind of guitaring though.  Prefer it in stuff like Boltthrower and Napalm Death.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLlzKvvWXpE[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 1, 2011)

Agreed. The vocals are lacking in the song I posted but instrumentally I think it's great.
4.5/5... pretty awesome!

[youtube]DijrdUoFt80[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 1, 2011)

4/5 - I've always liked the Purple Rain album!  Favourite track off it has always been When Doves Cry.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udBMaKWih5s[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 1, 2011)

3/5... not bad but not regular listening for me... yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

[youtube]iA149OKr9NI[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 1, 2011)

4/5 - A classic uplifting track, makes me want to watch Butch Cassidy though! lol

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cj9_yW8tZxs[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 1, 2011)

3/5... never really listened to much Hip-Hop/Rap, so need to work my way into that slowly. It's one of my projects for the future haha.

[youtube]If7bELSqWy0[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 1, 2011)

5/5 new to me but i love it.
[youtube]l26d28_OCa0[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 1, 2011)

4.5/5... need to listen to more VG stuff.

[youtube]gkO7e1kSG18[/youtube]


----------



## Issac (Mar 1, 2011)

4/5! Good remix, and reminded me a lot (towards the end of the song) of the soundtrack to Perfect Dark!

[youtube]Z3eaO8ZWo0k[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 1, 2011)

3.5/5... not bad at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

[youtube]s-CGpYUbHss[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 1, 2011)

3/5 spooky kind of.
[youtube]PoUBQfpM848[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 1, 2011)

5/5... epic. Liked the creepy, progressive feel of the song. Very haunting and when I'm in the right mood, perfect for me.

[youtube]T9E66ywToGU[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 1, 2011)

4/5 Badaaaasssss.
[youtube]O5cdHLQFJmU[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 1, 2011)

4/5... again dark and solemn. I like that kind of 'sad seriousness', the melancholy atmosphere. I always feel closer to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

[youtube]vQVeaIHWWck[/youtube]


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Mar 1, 2011)

4/5 I really love a little instrumental music from time to time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]TAqmjOER-PU[/youtube]

I realize my taste in music is different than most here, but I still enjoy sharing it.


----------



## Spikeynator (Mar 1, 2011)

0/5 too sobby...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Zbuv6pcseA[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 1, 2011)

@becat: 3.5/5... seems like a happy song, a carefree sort of feeling... would be good for when I'm in a mellow mood =).
@Spikeynator: 3/5... it's a pretty good song! I used to like Disturbed until I realised that Ten Thousand Fists basically sounded like the same song on repeat.

[youtube]5eM7ATHWQ94[/youtube]

This song is mad.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 2, 2011)

How could I miss out on the chance to grab the 3000th post- you people were on a mission these last couple of days.

An interesting song. Not sure I like it per se- dissonance is hard to use effectively and this fell short not to mention the arrangement could have used work. On the other hand this is growling I can listen to happily enough. You have got me curious though.

ZZ Top - La Grange (the song that flows through my head when riding a motorbike)
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vppbdf-qtGU[/youtube]


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 2, 2011)

*3,000th post!*

3/5
ZZ and there Victorian beards....

[YouTube]MWMuo9Bc0ww[/YouTube]


----------



## Elvarg (Mar 2, 2011)

2/5 not into that type of music..

[youtube]Z4a8QtvOkBQ[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 2, 2011)

2-3/5 depending on mood. I liked her vocals but everything else sounded kind of samey. I don't think that Telephone song is all that bad, though.

[youtube]d8vhafYI7jo[/youtube]

For some odd reason, this song came straight to my head as soon as the Gaga one finished. I think they sound good together.
Should probably hit the 480p button though... this song sounds better when it isn't muffled.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 2, 2011)

Much like most Mushroomhead stuff I have heard I did not mind that but it would not be something I seek out.


The Sword - Lawless Lands 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5skCnxOMVOM[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Mar 2, 2011)

5/5 What can I say? Its very very good!

*Oceansize - Sleeping Dogs and Dead Lions* Not sure its for everybody, but its awesome!
[youtube]RQnDH9SQ6Sc[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 2, 2011)

5/5, possibly one of the awesomest things I've ever heard.
I think following this post I'll adopt Fast's way of rating. Numbers always seem lame to me.

[youtube]8mFUcJymBUs[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Mar 5, 2011)

Well since this thread since to be quite dead...

4/5 Great music, the growls are better than most of the other stuff I've heard before too, not too bad.

*Yndi Halda - We Flood Empty Lakes* Quite a long song(though its the shortest song on the album), but it's worth it. One of the most amazing Post-Rock bands I've ever heard. 
[youtube]EysSHIZSkRw[/youtube]


----------



## Defiance (Mar 5, 2011)

4.3/5 Good, and I really liked the ending.

[youtube]QHin8ri__Sk[/youtube]


----------



## Bunie (Mar 5, 2011)

"Rate the song from the poster before you"
BEFORE I WHAT!? BEFORE I WHAAAATT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *Panic*

Kidding. 2 out of 5 to the batman song, too quiet, not in the mood to slit my wrists atm. maybe later tho ,we'll talk.

[youtube]I_btRCElzV4[/youtube] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol

EDIT: Lol CA519705950, I did it for the lawls. i used to play this song/video to my friends to freak 'em out. xD it's not my cup o' tea either. Well "it is", but don't care for the song.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 5, 2011)

Interesting song... not really my type of thing in all honesty but I respect it all the same.

[youtube]As7pIAFQanA[/youtube]


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Mar 5, 2011)

3/5 Like the beat of the song, not so much with the guys voice.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHjciyJZIiA[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hahaha awesome stuff. Sounds cool in a dated-yet-still-hip sort of way.

[youtube]vUPmQJCqPaw[/youtube]


----------



## Sterling (Mar 6, 2011)

3/5

Not really into RE stuff, but the OSTs are amazing.

[youtube]dvuZ9j9gzlQ[/youtube]


----------



## Minox (Mar 6, 2011)

1/5, no no no and more no.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 6, 2011)

Excellent! Loved the pace of the song and instrumentally it was fantastic! Only thing I feel a bit picky about is the vocals but hey, I've heard worse. Might have to give that album a download.
Also... slightly unrelated but the Devil girl on that one album cover is smokin'.
This puts me in a Metal-mood.

[youtube]Yh_s9gVfoMw[/youtube]


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 7, 2011)

0/5 Furthest thing from my kind of music, also I became overwhelmed with pure horror after 5 seconds. I'll make note not to post after you, just to avoid another incident like that.

In other news, this is the song I was searching for so desperately a while back, if anyone remembers. I remembered another bit of the lyrics and found some picture on DeviantArt using it as a title.
[youtube]lQCTfFVFWaM[/youtube]


----------



## Minox (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm quite indifferent to that one. It's not something I'd listen to over and over again, but it's still reasonably good enough to be listened to at least once.

[youtube]Y3_xZhJJMaY[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 7, 2011)

Pretty awesome. Minox, your music always puts me in a Metal mood and for this I both thank and want to do terrible things to you.

[youtube]COiIC3A0ROM[/youtube]


----------



## BionicC (Mar 8, 2011)

A classic. Aww yeah. 5/5


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 8, 2011)

0/5 My EEEEAAARS!
[youtube]K90j2VKSsbY[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Mar 8, 2011)

1/5 While I can appreciate repetition and video game music both very well, the song doesn't really do much for me, not much better than any other generic retro soundtrack.

*Oceansize - Ornament/The Last Wrongs* I just realised Oceansize had split at the end of Feb. They were so awesome, especially Frames, one of the best albums ever made. Sad they never got the attention they deserve.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[youtube]RYAF_MgV0JA[/youtube]

Of course their music isn't for everybody I guess, those really into prog rock and post-rock will probably appreciate them a lot though.


----------



## Minox (Mar 8, 2011)

Like you said, it might not be suitable for everyone. I am one of those "everyone" and the same thing you said probably applies for the song below too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[youtube]T364SgorUgc[/youtube]




			
				CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Pretty awesome. Minox, your music always puts me in a Metal mood and for this I both thank and want to do terrible things to you.


I just happen to be obsessed with Industrial & Industrial metal :3


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 8, 2011)

Best Dope song I've ever heard.
Industrial, huh? Moar Mushroomhead!
This one's very slow, creeping and arguably progressive. I wouldn't listen if not in the mood for that.

[youtube]jKB2BbuERTA[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 9, 2011)

2.5/5meh.
[youtube]0hyGM3uyzQc[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 9, 2011)

Damn good tune. I've always wondered what the name of that song is ever since I heard it in (apparently the second) movie. Thanks for pointing that one out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

[youtube]SrasgjD25jY[/youtube]


----------



## Minox (Mar 9, 2011)

4/5, I thought that was pretty good.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 10, 2011)

Blocked by UMG in my country ....but i saw spider and that means pm5k and I love them so 5/5 (was it super villain cause if so that song gets a 5/5 anyway) 
[youtube]fJXEerT4TCk[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 10, 2011)

1/5 its the main reason I stopped listening to the radio
[youtube]22ltlLZkFlE[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 10, 2011)

Not bad! Kind of relaxing yet had this sort of sad feel to it for some reason. Either way, suits me... I like it.

[youtube]ZUQB2UN7AgU[/youtube]

Edit: Why, whenever I post here, does no-one reply for ages? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Makes me feel like a bad person.


----------



## Domination (Mar 11, 2011)

3.5/5 All symphonic metal is awesome... Until they decide to add growls/screams. Not that they are unbearable in this song though. The solo was was awesome though.

*Cave In - Inspire* It's unbelievable that they were originally a metalcore band, quite a terrible one too(but I hate metalcore, so I might be wrong).
[youtube]0m3RBmbDhMQ[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 11, 2011)

3.5/5 - Really liked the instrumental side of the track but the vocals felt like slightly above average pop metal.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeBMHnJqAvM[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 11, 2011)

Woo TrolleyDave posted something! Where on Earth (or maybe not) have you been?
Not that bad, I liked the vocals and instrumentally it was interesting. It's one of those songs that got better as it progressed for me. Has an interesting 'positive eeriness' about it... if that's even possible.

[youtube]nvcjsMDf2F0[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 11, 2011)

3.5/5 - Not bad.  Fucking outstanding opening but the rest of the track doesn't quite live up to it.  Wouldn't switch it off but wouldn't go out of my way to find it.

And yeah, soz about the absence! lol  Been a really busy week for me.  One of those weeks where everything seems to happen at once and every time I sat down to do something something else cropped up.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyf7qWPHAsQ[/youtube]


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 12, 2011)

1.5/5 The kind of music that would make me turn off the radio, it did have some decent parts though.

[youtube]CXj3FmkIAV0[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 12, 2011)

1/5 - Really not my thing.  It lacked any real drive or passion.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jg8hFmiMlic[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 12, 2011)

5/5 damn... sounds sexy kinda.
[youtube]9hMrY8jysdg[/youtube]


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 12, 2011)

3/5
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q77eclpWWQo[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 12, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> And yeah, soz about the absence! lol  Been a really busy week for me.  One of those weeks where everything seems to happen at once and every time I sat down to do something something else cropped up.
> You are forgiven, but failure to accept my friend request on Last.fm and failure to reply to my PM about the music thread will result in excommunication from GBAtempolism
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty damn good up until the 4:40 mark imo... when the 'robot' vocals came in I was a little put off. Picked up again afterwards... not bad overall.
Probably posted this one before but who cares, it's a good song...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUfh5mbjjrw


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 12, 2011)

@CA519705950 the video errored out for me but a bit of poking says Citizen Cope Son's Gonna Rise or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUfh5mbjjrw (others reading if it turns out the song is not available around you regenerate the youtube url and search for that- it should drum up a name of the song allowing you to find an alternative).

Back on topic- a perfectly acceptable song to have on the radio and I could even say I quite liked it but I would probably not have it in my collection.

My favourite song from the last few weeks
korpiklaani - Päät Pois Tai Hirteen
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oKj0zNwymc[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ah shit, sorry about that Fast.
Haha I like it! For some odd reason it seems kind of happy. Both instrumentally and vocally pretty awesome... I'll have to keep a lookout for that album.

[youtube]_q6chUtSef4[/youtube]


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 12, 2011)

5/5 FUCK THAT WAS EPIC
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AomkWFmv_8A&feature=related[/youtube]
FYI, both that Emiya remix and most of the music for Umineko is done by ZTS.


----------



## BionicC (Mar 12, 2011)

Didn't really like it, sorry. To me it was just unremarkable generic trance, and it seemed to go on for EVER. 2/5

[youtube]mmyK6R1UUOg[/youtube]


----------



## floydo (Mar 13, 2011)

Interesting. I loved the instruments, just not to keen on the voice lol =P 3/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRhUIJextp8


----------



## BionicC (Mar 13, 2011)

floydo said:
			
		

> Interesting. I loved the instruments, just not to keen on the voice lol =P 3/5
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRhUIJextp8



Love this song! 6/5

Have you heard the remix by Grum btw? It's kinda amazing IMHO.

I've a feeling I might have posted this song before, but oh well:

[youtube]BMkqbY0oGKQ[/youtube]


----------



## floydo (Mar 13, 2011)

BionicC said:
			
		

> floydo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quirky, but excellent. 4.5/5 =)

[youtube]TYCDNRpyzrM[/youtube]


----------



## SmokeFox (Mar 13, 2011)

Quirky, but excellent. 4.5/5 =)

[youtube]TYCDNRpyzrM[/youtube]
[/quote]

Well, kinda strange,3/5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg-D-F5XXzc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 13, 2011)

Not exactly bad but I didn't think it was great, either. For some reason it sounded a little generic to me... like I could turn on the radio and skip through a gazillion songs that sound exactly the same. Probably just my mood though in all honesty.

[youtube]Za5gVYg7oXw[/youtube]

I need to post less Metal here lol.


----------



## BionicC (Mar 13, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Not exactly bad but I didn't think it was great, either. For some reason it sounded a little generic to me... like I could turn on the radio and skip through a gazillion songs that sound exactly the same. Probably just my mood though in all honesty.
> 
> [youtube]Za5gVYg7oXw[/youtube]
> 
> I need to post less Metal here lol.



Nothing amazing, but I lquite iked the mix of death metal with hardcore shouts instead of the usual br00tal growling. Made it a little bit different to just the average run-of-the-mill technical death metal! 4/5

[youtube]5gH248E-8Ig[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 13, 2011)

Fucking epic. Can't really say much outside of that other than added to download list.
Reminded me of a rougher Alcest, which is why:

[youtube]fm7S6eGDPvY[/youtube]


----------



## BionicC (Mar 13, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Fucking epic. Can't really say much outside of that other than added to download list.
> Reminded me of a rougher Alcest, which is why:
> 
> [youtube]fm7S6eGDPvY[/youtube]



And with good reason! Neige from Alcest does vocals for Lantlos. Love the band btw. 5/5

Let's have another of his side-projects, the now-defunct Amesoeurs:

[youtube]synCWWh0j8A[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 13, 2011)

BionicC said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhhh that would explain a lot then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Beautiful music. Caught a friend listening to them on Last.fm. Assumed it was more 'boring' Black Metal.
How wrong I was. Even better than last.

[youtube]R1X097Hmw1I[/youtube]


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 14, 2011)

Metal disgusts me. But that song wasn't horrifying like the last one of yours I listened to. 1/5 since it was bearable.

[youtube]cFu0SYyo68A[/youtube]

Also,
C-C-C-C-COMBOBREAKER. I hope the next post isn't more metal. :|


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree some subgenres or perhaps more fairly the representative bands of them are less than brilliant (with several examples of such things in this thread over the years) but to say all metal causes disgust........ check out some of the many widely varied subgenres and you might find something you like.

Back on topic that was perfectly functional pop, I can not help but feel some of it has been done better by some of the other more offbeat pop bands over the years (see some of the stuff Hadrian likes to post).

No metal but only because Tom Waits is more metal* than most death metal bands can ever hope to be.

Tom Waits- Going out west

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27LLPANAgzw[/youtube]

To save passers back from looking it up you heard it in Fight Club and several notable bands have covered it over the years.


*yes it caused serious internal strife to construct such a sentence.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 14, 2011)

Not bad... I liked the vocals most of all. That sort of throaty, gravelly sound appeals to me more when I'm in a really relaxed mood for some bizarre reason. Not to say it was bad instrumentally, though.

@TehSkull: Here, have some chillout music:

[youtube]m5TwT69i1lU[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 15, 2011)

5/5 I almost forgot about this song.
[youtube]z4EW5f1IANI[/youtube]
I want this song to play when I enter a room.


----------



## monkat (Mar 15, 2011)

*WAY* too slow.



WHAT?! MONKAT NOT POSTING METAL IN THIS THRED?!


----------



## Nujui (Mar 15, 2011)

4/5. 

I sort of want to know where that's from, somehow I remember seeing that.

and I love it.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSxEZn4-HcA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 15, 2011)

4/5 pretty good.
[youtube]WcAFkYUnSjg[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 15, 2011)

I liked the start but I feel that the song became progressively worse for reasons that aren't too clear to me.
MOAR LOUIE!

[youtube]bOH_mioL3TU[/youtube]


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Mar 15, 2011)

4/5 i always liked song like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1B3KJP5x3M[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hmmm that was interesting... I like it. Not regular listening for me but there is something good about the song. The sweet vocals make me feel chilled out, then the song comes in with the rough instrumentals again and sort of snaps me out of it. Nice post.

[youtube]3OR6HkGS11c[/youtube]


----------



## BionicC (Mar 15, 2011)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> I want this song to play when I enter a room.
> 
> You need to get this guy to follow you around everywhere then.
> 
> QUOTE(CA519705950 @ Mar 15 2011, 06:01 PM) [youtube]3OR6HkGS11c[/youtube]



Great song! 4/5

Okay, let's have some more metal.

[youtube]GgDrr9fNA6U[/youtube]

Sorry, did I say "metal"? I meant MASHUP OLDSKOOL JUNGLE


----------



## monkat (Mar 15, 2011)

That was pretty painful. 0/1



That's certainly going to be a hard peice to judge...try and listen to the whole thing, though. It's kinda slow.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 16, 2011)

I liked it a lot. Symphonic elements in Metal make me feel all funny. That song carries an epic feeling with it that I like.
Only posting this because of the new album. It was about as a good as I expected... nothing mindblowing. I remember being sort of bored at some parts:

[youtube]FVAQQujgSxQ[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Mar 16, 2011)

4/5 Well amazingly good considering my general hate for cookie monster growls, though the guitar parts do come off as a little generic(or familiar if you will, not sure where I've heard it from).

*Steve Vai - The Audience Is Listening* Just FYI, the female teacher's lines are part of the song, not part of the video. It's one of those "eccentric concept" songs. And I love eccentric concepts and experimentation.
[youtube]VGa6bgThKKM[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 16, 2011)

2/5 felt awkward. and ashamed to have watched that

pump up the bass for this one
[youtube]Xv-a5SCbsgQ[/youtube]


----------



## Akiranon (Mar 17, 2011)

I've never played any Street Fighter game after II on the SNES, but this song's really good and soothing, I think. O.o Very nice to the ear. 4/5

[youtube]as9zyYZ0D4M[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 18, 2011)

3/5
The song sounded pretty good.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGKYmjsS0hg&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 18, 2011)

That was actually quite a good song. Not my usual thing since my regular mood isn't reflected by the 'happy' feeling given off by the song, but when I feel indestructible this music will do nicely.

[youtube]i9rg2uP_xXk[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 19, 2011)

5/5 nice
[youtube]C4jO8Trp2cc[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 19, 2011)

Not half as fun as autotune the news or some of the other spoofs and similar things I have stumbled across wandering around. I suppose it also would make more sense if I followed youtube (first version of this sentence used the phrase "youtube culture" at which point I almost decided to do something very bad to myself for constructing such a stupid phrase). 

Going for a classic
Led Zeppelin - immigrant song 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBmueYJ0VhA[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 19, 2011)

I like it. I've never really listened to Led Zeppelin much but this makes me think I should.
I hate this song and love it at the same time. I'm a sucker for atmosphere.

[youtube]8mGBaXPlri8[/youtube]


----------



## BionicC (Mar 19, 2011)

It's a shame the whole schoolgirl-lesbian thing overshadowed Tatu's music because they had some great catchy pop songs. 5/5

[youtube]43FjaUo4ILQ[/youtube]


----------



## Minox (Mar 19, 2011)

4/5, found that to be pretty enjoyable


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 19, 2011)

4/5 oh yeah, forgot about that one.
[youtube]HAG7jLKer40[/youtube]


----------



## BionicC (Mar 20, 2011)

3/5. Everyone seemed to love the Tron Legacy soundtrack but I dunno, it was _alright_ I guess but not classic Daft Punk to my ears. Having said that I prefer Homework-era Daft Punk to their output in the 00s and beyond, so as far as I'm concerned classic Daft Punk sounds like this:

[youtube]CyLBi9CupEw[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 20, 2011)

3/5 not without it's charm.
[youtube]3M2cFGtKG0k[/youtube]


----------



## Synchromatic (Mar 21, 2011)

3.5/5. I'm not that into rap, but it has a certain charm to it.

[youtube]SoF_ed_M_wk[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 21, 2011)

4/5 pretty good.
[youtube]7QRu3XnE8eY[/youtube]
Im all boned up from watching this video.


----------



## BionicC (Mar 22, 2011)

Yay Super Furry Animals! 4/5

Okay let's have something else by the band.

[youtube]Sc0AUXUOmwc[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 22, 2011)

5/5 that will do perfectly
[youtube]HmqRoZpFIvw[/youtube]


----------



## prowler (Mar 24, 2011)

1/5. Castlevania doesn't do it for me.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1EIwoyceh0[/youtube]


----------



## Agjsdfd (Mar 24, 2011)

2/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7NJx-lBLgI[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 24, 2011)

1/5 son I am Disappoint.
[youtube]8yjEYCUwm8I[/youtube]


----------



## Minox (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry, did not interest me at all.

[youtube]WSFunOavOas[/youtube]


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 24, 2011)

3/5 - The instrumentals were awesome, though the vocals are completely dull

[youtube]Lg-wRQdrSqo[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 24, 2011)

-∞/5 that was so terrible I think it gave me cancer!
[youtube]JNAoEtwEKME[/youtube]


----------



## Nebz (Mar 24, 2011)

2/5 I can dig it but I don't know... I wasn't feeling it too much
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmt97DAaE68[/youtube]


----------



## BionicC (Mar 24, 2011)

I like that a lot! I haven't heard much of theirs -- just the Hall & Oates covers album -- so I'll have to investigate further. 4/5

Embedding's disabled for this one:

Pop Will Eat Itself - Wise Up! Sucker


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 25, 2011)

Well that song aged surprisingly well. It did not trigger a nostalgia trip and on the other hand it did not trigger the "I once might have danced to this" shame spiral and it reminded me an 80's evening might not be as bad as it could be (still would not catch me at one but that is a different matter).

Speaking of shame spirals a fairly accurate description of life at one point for me:

George Thorogood- I Drink Alone 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysXMAOgEIq4[/youtube]


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Mar 26, 2011)

Instrumentals are very good in this one, the reason why I kept watching was because the guitar sounds so awesome in this one. However, the video and especially the lyrics put me off. Now I know this is very old, but with better lyrics, it could've been better. So I rate this 3.5/5 

The edge of green- Yoko Shimomura
(enhanced by a youtube user)
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWVmNAh_Nmw[/youtube]


----------



## BionicC (Mar 26, 2011)

I think I'm allergic to orchestral JRPG soundtracks with fake synthesized instruments, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 2/5

[youtube]qQDmxWLLm8o[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 27, 2011)

2.5/5 meh
[youtube]YtdWHFwmd2o[/youtube]


----------



## BionicC (Mar 27, 2011)

Is it heresy to say that I find most of what Daft Punk have done from about 2005 onwards a little bit dull? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3/5

[youtube]63dAVRaV1Kw[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 27, 2011)

4/5good, a little repetitive.
and to answer your question bionicC, just a little.
[youtube]6HlnfJzI5Vc[/youtube]


----------



## BionicC (Apr 2, 2011)

Erm. Hmm. Okay then. 2/5

Link since EMI have blocked all the versions I found on YouTube: Chemical Brothers - Swoon (Lindstrom and Prins Thomas Remix)


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 2, 2011)

2.5/5  hmm don't know what to say about it, not really my style.
[youtube]tF93PEyUhv8[/youtube]


----------



## prowler (Apr 2, 2011)

1/5

Probably everyone knows who I'm going to post.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCVMMt9T1cs[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Apr 3, 2011)

4/5 right up my alley but somthing different would be great
[youtube]snFk4Xus0ak[/youtube]


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 3, 2011)

4/5 Liked the game's soundtrack a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eminem - Lose Yourself* I know that some people here have a burning hatred of rap but whatever.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ab_mlKv8U5o[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Apr 3, 2011)

4/5 on my mp3 player
[youtube]5sKZWC6d32o[/youtube]
More Trauma Center pimpage.


----------



## BionicC (Apr 3, 2011)

Didn't like it, sorry. Just sounds like unremarkable dull lounge/jazz to me. 2/5

[youtube]tIyZZaksGg0[/youtube]


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 3, 2011)

Well that was definitely.. not something I like. 1.5/5 Is it just me, or did I notice a few racial stereotypes there? XD

*P!nk - Fuckin Perfect* Great song, great video, very meaningful.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5BpS44bzA0&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## BionicC (Apr 3, 2011)

Racial stereotypes? Nah, it's a recut video from the 80s, nothing dodgy going on...

Anyway. Fine I guess, and I appreciate the message, but I think I prefer her uptempo stuff really. 3/5

[youtube]ooHldvfTbLE[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Apr 3, 2011)

2/5 
[youtube]kugVkb-TUrU[/youtube]


----------



## BionicC (Apr 4, 2011)

I wish I liked Japanese videogame music more, but it's just not for me, I don't think. 2/5

[youtube]rUJoPoNYQQI[/youtube]

Hey *CA519705950*, you might like this one.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2011)

Mid-intense, I suppose. Lucky my volume wasn't up so loud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  3/5
[youtube]BvBV6NGU36w[/youtube]


----------



## BionicC (Apr 4, 2011)

Haha! WTF/5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]wM_qozUf8Ug[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2011)

What style of music was that? 3/5 I liked it, until the voice came in... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[youtube]pfJMEUdGiyo[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 4, 2011)

That shit was awesome. Totally bookmarked. This is so EoF-worthy that I'm going to make a thread about it.

[youtube]bHLHF-nUEzQ[/youtube]


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 4, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> That shit was awesome. Totally bookmarked. This is so EoF-worthy that I'm going to make a thread about it.
> 
> [youtube]bHLHF-nUEzQ[/youtube]


4/5 not my thing but i see why people who like this can like it.

[youtube]wGcyKEZtWuE[/youtube]


----------



## BionicC (Apr 5, 2011)

Okay, so I guess I _do_ like some Japanese game music. That said, I still probably wouldn't listen to it outside of the game, but it does remind me what an awesome game series the PW games are. 5/5

tigris: I'm not 100% certain how'd you categorise it; deep house, probably. Four Tet is a deep house producer, Burial is a dubstep producer, and Thom Yorke... well, it's him out of Radiohead innit. That track, Ego, has more to do with Four Tet than Burial (although I can definitely hear Burial's work in some of the ghostly vocal echoes in the background at times). The b-side, Mirror, is unmistakeably a Burial production though, with his trademark beats and ghostly synths:

[youtube]qQv8IUuVMjc[/youtube]

(btw if you liked those tracks, check out the previous Burial / Four Tet collaboration: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdTbgx5ZXSk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1AdPdx8fPw)


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 5, 2011)

4/5 sounds like trans music. I like it.



[youtube]rYEDA3JcQqw[/youtube]


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 5, 2011)

4.5/5

Great song, never heard the full version. However, because I've heard the music so many times on the radio it has dulled the impact a bit...

Monochrome - Yann Tiersen (sung by Dominique A.)
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Do_HpqILPLo[/youtube]

If you don't like the half-assed quality there's also a better one, but it lacks the awesome video clip.


Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlj0Pt19fuA[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 5, 2011)

Musically competent and it would be a great backing for a TV show segment but as a standalone song I can not get there.


Johnny Rivers - Secret Agent Man
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iaR3WO71j4[/youtube]


----------



## MaxNuker (Apr 5, 2011)

4/5, its a old music but still good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0ac0Z5ah1c[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Apr 5, 2011)

2/5 those are guys right?
[youtube]lRci3qWeFCA[/youtube]


----------



## MaxNuker (Apr 5, 2011)

yes they are, its called Visual Kei, and lol 2/5? personal preference? im not like everyone else that is always hearing to dn'b and whatelse, i really love jrock, and the music rocks, did you rate because of the appearance? lol...


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 5, 2011)

Fear Factory song was okay IMO. Not bad but not great.
God I love this next song so much... and the girls are beautiful...

[youtube]7BAnHEUCaQg[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Apr 6, 2011)

MaxNuker said:
			
		

> yes they are, its called Visual Kei, and lol 2/5? personal preference? im not like everyone else that is always hearing to dn'b and whatelse, i really love jrock, and the music rocks, did you rate because of the appearance? lol...


actually no, had i only rated based on appearance I would have given it a 0/5, but thats not fair now is it?
I did like the lyrics and some parts of the song like near the end.

0/5 for the last song the video didn't make sense nor did the vocals
the song got progressively worse as it went on ditto for the video, actually it didn't make sense from the start.
[youtube]G5c3bWaMPbU[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 6, 2011)

Who cares if it doesn't make sense? Half of your posts don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Nice song... really quite soothing in a way. I dislike the original but that's good.

[youtube]uv9A0YL9sAA[/youtube]


----------



## Nebz (Apr 6, 2011)

3/5
It's not bad but I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Here's a favorite of mine on the road.... inb4badratingbecauseit'stoolong
Between The Buried and Me - "Ants of The Sky"


Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZYJHel-mgM[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4wfkIcKBzg[/youtube]



Watch it on Youtube for lyrics in the description... If that helps you


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 6, 2011)

3/5 I like the guitars, and their bravery for making a song that long. However, my inability to understand the lyrics instantly makes it lose 2 points. All the vocal-less parts are pretty good.

And now for something completely different:
[youtube]hOmqYPlkAmY[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 6, 2011)

1/5 the voice is painful, generic and... ugh.

Talking about painful and ugh, V
[youtube]9V36m6cONFY[/youtube]


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 8, 2011)

1/5 Definitely not my thing.

*Phil Collins - You'll Be In My Heart *I posted this because it showed on TV around 5 minutes ago and I was reminded of it.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIVaUcE4kAM[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 8, 2011)

don't know what happened here...:/


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 8, 2011)

4/5 memorable song.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBIxScJ5rlY&feature=relmfu[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 9, 2011)

Not bad, not bad. I liked his voice, it was out-of-the-ordinary.

[youtube]BO_Dbzvqyhw[/youtube]


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 9, 2011)

remind me some shity kids show... 1/5
[youtube]pUmpgVV816I[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Apr 10, 2011)

-∞/5
[youtube]4MjuEqaSWmk[/youtube]


----------



## BionicC (Apr 10, 2011)

I love that song so much but I can't tell if it's just the nostalgia factor or because it's genuinely a great song. Either way, 5/5, easily.

[youtube]YoeMhlkeeLE[/youtube]


----------



## Ikki (Apr 10, 2011)

2/5
Didn't really like it.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4ToOtDFA48[/youtube]

inb4 9001/5.
It's about pandas. You must love it, it doesn't matter if it's good or not.


----------



## BionicC (Apr 10, 2011)

Ah, no, sorry, I didn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A nice enough song but it just wasn't that funny to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2/5

Anyway, speaking of pandas:

[youtube]5Bm5r0Au2pM[/youtube]


----------



## MFDC12 (Apr 10, 2011)

i didnt like that very much.
2/5
[youtube]2UmYgOiKgh8[/youtube]


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 11, 2011)

2/5 
Generic.

[youtube]XdhKnAw6VZw[/youtube]


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 11, 2011)

seems good, but not really my style 2,5/5

[youtube]Q5qRd5rolWI[/youtube]

Thats the kind of music i like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LANDMINES

HAS TAKEN MY SIGHT

TAKEN MY SPEECH

TAKEN MY HEARING

TAKEN MY ARMS

TAKEN MY LEGS

TAKEN MY SOUL

LEFT MY LIFE IN HELL


----------



## Mesiskope (Apr 11, 2011)

∞/5
which version do you prefer?
[youtube]91LssxJ-dCA[/youtube]
[youtube]AsysZQYBQU8[/youtube]


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 12, 2011)

2/5
Not a big fan of Castlevania.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90gID2mLPZA[/youtube]


----------



## hobo33 (Apr 12, 2011)

2.5/5

Never been a big fan of video game music. 

[youtube]BBtLMLQfiRo[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 12, 2011)

1/5 seriously not a fan, sorry.



here's something that i found a few years back and i still can't see why this guy isn't on the big charts. You really need to listen to the lyrics here. there's a story to be told.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydcZuiMQzFA&feature=relmfu[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 12, 2011)

Sounds like an albeit fairly musical capable example every other piece of chart music featuring an acoustic guitar and someone "with a story to tell" to me.

Keeping it mellow though
Dire Straights- Sultans of Swing
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jH74e3Qo9k[/youtube]


----------



## krzym1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Bit too calm for me but still pretty good 3.5/5

Alt rock with noirish feeling
http://soundcloud.com/roseindian/spoonful#


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 13, 2011)

4/5 Nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Christopher Tin - Baba Yetu* After a Civilization playing session, I have now come to conclude that this is my favorite musical piece made for a video game ever. It's just too amazing, I stayed on the title screen for 30 minutes, closed my eyes and listened. Totally deserving of that Grammy.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJiHDmyhE1A[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 13, 2011)

Aw krzym1's link did not work for me and that seemed to be the only copy doing the rounds. I will have to check back.

Back on topic- that was good, not sure it knocks off Max Payne 2 for my favourite music track or even works that well as a tribal esque type song but I can see sitting there with that as a wind down one day.

Going for something completely different for what I usually go in for-

Eisenfunk - Pong 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNAdtkSjSps[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 13, 2011)

Erhmm 2/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ruq_VM8ndo[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Apr 15, 2011)

3.5/5 that'll do pig that'll do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[youtube]lsxhy_9iijg[/youtube]


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 15, 2011)

2/5
[youtube]EP62-bncFgw[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 16, 2011)

win/5 one of the best anime intro music ever.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJjscA9Zvcw[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Apr 17, 2011)

sandwich/5 enjoyed it but nothing beats this.
[youtube]VxyMhWduX5w[/youtube]


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 17, 2011)

Awwww sweet! Kawaii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

[youtube]zEvCoZfuNbw[/youtube]


----------



## Sop (Apr 17, 2011)

/Sop

[youtube]MLGxdCwVVULXcG0LbEUi2pfdfaIuEMbUNQ[/youtube]


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 17, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> /Sop


Where's the video?


----------



## Minox (Apr 17, 2011)

2/5 - No, just no.

(Since I couldn't find any song in the last two posts I went back to the last one before that.)

[youtube]1n_wLKDLtrE[/youtube]


----------



## Sop (Apr 18, 2011)

What happened to the youtube tags?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 18, 2011)

@ Sop I think you messed it up- that looked like the string for the playlist rather than the song itself. As for the youtube tags the did change although the old style should work- in some form (

If that was Benny Benassi - Satisfaction then I am afraid I dislike the song intensely and consider it to exemplify all of what is wrong with dance/club music.

As for that Rob Zombie song I rarely like his anything really (although I have not seen his cartoon) but that I did enjoy.

Richard Thompson - Dad's Gonna Kill Me 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-yySxecVAg[/youtube]

If you are trying to place it most recently you might have heard it on Series 3 ep 1 of Sons of Anarchy although it has been on a few things over the last couple of years.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 18, 2011)

eh its meh 3/5 cause it aint my shit

[youtube]0wMv7BS2nPs[/youtube]


----------



## BionicC (Apr 18, 2011)

Just sounded like generic hard rock with some synthesizer sounds over the top to me. 3/5

[youtube]cyIVkEhyNLE[/youtube]

(video directed by Edgar Wright btw! Well worth a watch...)


----------



## naved.islam14 (Apr 18, 2011)

Not my type of song. 1/5


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Z5-P9v3F8w[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 18, 2011)

1/5 I don't support JB in anything, sorry.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLJf9qJHR3E[/youtube]


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 19, 2011)

eh 4/5 its good

[youtube]wCgx8zM3woQ[/youtube]

i love politically inaccurate things


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 19, 2011)

Not sure it does anything for me as a standalone song and I did not find it as amusing as the last one of theirs I saw. Still I too will claim to be a great fan of spoofs and songs of that nature so I thank you for drawing my attention to it.

Tom Waits - Little Drop Of Poison 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aTvELXNXNU[/youtube]


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 19, 2011)

3/5 its okay

now for a song that touchd me

[youtube]zpuGNH75pUc[/youtube]

im still unsure weather it is the song itself or the game associated or how wonderful the game was(okami is a masterpiece )


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 20, 2011)

2/5 
The lyrics of the song just kill it.

[youtube]uTHgDp3_1cw[/youtube]


----------



## Mesiskope (Apr 22, 2011)

smegma/5 too boring.
[youtube]p9y4iXAso4I[/youtube]


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 22, 2011)

4/5
Good ol' nostalgia.


----------



## xist (Apr 23, 2011)

2/5 

It's a pretty bad B side in my opinion...maybe i was just let down by the fact i was expecting We're in This Together to kick in. Trent has much better.

[youtube]ijwMHO-D8so[/youtube]

The vocals won't appeal to many but at least enjoy the chorus!


----------



## Mesiskope (Apr 24, 2011)

Jersey Devil/5 sounds like royalty free music.
[youtube]opNnSioU59o[/youtube]


----------



## BionicC (Apr 24, 2011)

Boys Noize are AMAZING but this wasn't 500% AMAZING like most of their stuff I've heard so I can only give it 4/5. (If I did half points it'd be 4.5/5. But I don't.)

[youtube]lFas6r6uyUo[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2011)

I like odd mashups and although that on a technical front was superior to most I hear (as in properly mixed/dubbed rather than just someone cutting or maybe crossfading to and fro) the end result is not something I would have in my collection.

I seem to have appeared here without a song to go (first time in a while I did that mind) so cop out

Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oRKvpZ7PjE[/youtube]


----------



## BionicC (Apr 24, 2011)

Not a cop-out at all, it's a stone-cold 60s psychedelic CLASSIC. 5/5

[youtube]aOl8NFvot2U[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2011)

*skip me and rate BionicC's post above*

I should clarify- I did not mean cop out as in bad song but song most people have no objection to or else they really like (and if they did not already know they usually have the good sense not to cop to being in such a position) and as such is not really in the spirit of what this thread is about these days.
Previous examples of me doing as such.
http://gbatemp.net/t159375-rate-the-song-f...t&p=2217269
http://gbatemp.net/t159375-rate-the-song-f...t&p=2281333
http://gbatemp.net/t159375-rate-the-song-f...t&p=2430636

Sidenote- going through older pages of this thread is an odd feeling.


----------



## KingAsix (Apr 24, 2011)

Hmm 3/5 nice sound to it

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euadl2uWy_g[/youtube]


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice vibe to it. 4/5

*Pink Floyd - The Great Gig In The Sky* Probably my fave track in the album, such an amazing song.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAydj4OJnwQ[/youtube]


----------



## junkerde (Apr 29, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Nice vibe to it. 4/5
> 
> *Pink Floyd - The Great Gig In The Sky* Probably my fave track in the album, such an amazing song.
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAydj4OJnwQ[/youtube]


4/5 I love pink floyd but they got some better songs

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cxlpFSCUYc[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 29, 2011)

It seems many of us in this thread/in general have luminary bands of a given genre that we do not really care for. One of those for me is megadeth and although the song above is technically competent it would still be a "go get a drink/take a leak" song for me- they have some songs I like to listen to but that was not one of them.

AC/DC- Thunderstruck
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKmYlnQv_dg[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Apr 30, 2011)

3.5/5 Fairly good. Really like the riff. It's better in comparison to the more generic chords rock anthem they are famous for(which is still enjoyable though). Bon Scott would have done the job better than Brian Johnson though, imo.

Not sure if I posted this before...
*Riverside - Out Of Myself* Just some prog stuff.
[youtube]8we_D3pqxj0[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2011)

Afraid prog rock is one of the genres that can produce good music fairly often but "if someone says have you heard this new (to me) prog band" I am not overcome with a desire to find it unlike some other stuff. This would be besides the point but having listened to that I am conflicted- good instrumentals, good/fitting vocals but the whole is less than the sum and all that. I would be quite happy to have it as backing music for something (take note EA trax selection committee) but whether it stands up is a different matter. I will have a quick listen through some of their other stuff though as you have me intrigued (edit did just that- you seem to have picked one of their weaker songs to showcase there Domination).

Bad Brains - "I Against I" 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjITD9LnwRY[/youtube]

Edit seems embedding does not want to work 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjITD9LnwRY


----------



## bialy_gibson (Apr 30, 2011)

5/5 Love it! Brings back good memories.
*
Czes?aw Niemen - Dziwny Jest Ten ?wiat*
Polish classic
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nw-J7EGEkaE[/youtube]


----------



## mad567 (May 4, 2011)

All thought I don't understand the lyrics at all..
I liked this song 3/5
Here's my suggestion for a wonderful evening 

[youtube]Ext5BuTERRA[/youtube]


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 7, 2011)

3/5 decent mix of rap and rock, though a bit too repetitive for my taste

Heres some shoegaze, ah the early 90's

[youtube]6LZ3Bqtjl08[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 7, 2011)

4/5 - was actually pretty soft on the ears....


one of my favs.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xg3vE8Ie_E[/youtube]


----------



## Dangy (May 7, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> 4/5 - was actually pretty soft on the ears....
> 
> 
> one of my favs.
> ...



Lol, I can't stand that... My sisters listen to that stuff all the time. 0/10


[youtube]J0PQ6GC6KYc[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (May 7, 2011)

3.5/5 You know I love DT, but I think this song sounds a little awkward for some reason. Of course its still good, but just feels awkward, mostly the vocal parts I guess. And I'm not one of those LaBrie haters, just that the vocal line just feels awkward.

*Muse - Micro Cuts* Yeah, so I was just listening to OoS again and the vocals on this song just exploded my mind again and again. 
[youtube]xl7ospiWKEw[/youtube]


----------



## Dangy (May 7, 2011)

I love Muse, but the way Matt inhales annoys me. 8/10


[youtube]4ycpCS0atEw[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (May 7, 2011)

Ooh the thread started back up.

Great guitar work there and I thank you for introducing a new band to me but the vocals... they do the job but as time goes on I find myself drifting away from such things.

The presidents of the united states of america- peaches.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvcohzJvviQ[/youtube]


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 10, 2011)

*2/5* I don't really like the lyrics.... kinda weird to me. It sounds like they're singing about vaginas.

*Marianas Trench - Masterpiece Theater III* While it probably won't work without the rest of the album to back it up, I am personally totally amazed by the harmony they created with this.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Jxh7oV02nM[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 10, 2011)

*5/5*
It sounded really good!
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9MszVE7aR4[/youtube]


----------



## Dangy (May 10, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Great guitar work there and I thank you for introducing a new band to me but the vocals... they do the job but as time goes on I find myself drifting away from such things.
> 
> Agreed, the vocals don't really match the type of music. They do, however, match Rage's earlier Thrash stuff.
> 
> ...



10/10 Gotta love Daft Punk.


[youtube]ae7tASAkop8[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 10, 2011)

3/5.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyNsXQrplik[/youtube]


----------



## Stewy12 (May 10, 2011)

Not my cup of tea 2/5

[youtube]NSD11dnphg0[/youtube]


----------



## BionicC (May 10, 2011)

CLASSIC. Love the Roses! 5/5

[youtube]rUJoPoNYQQI[/youtube]


----------



## gloweyjoey (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful song......until the vocals started *2.5/5*


[youtube]qyyds76_Big[/youtube]


----------



## rockstar99 (May 11, 2011)

[youtube]CHYpNRA_BUA[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (May 12, 2011)

Utterly safe pop music- granted I would rather that than some of the stuff I was subject to by the radio but it did nothing for me.


Hank Marvin- Apache
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Zou2V-e0zo[/youtube]


----------



## Fudge (May 12, 2011)

4.5/5 I really liked it.

[youtube]Kam8t7yoitM[/youtube]


----------



## injected11 (May 12, 2011)

I was listening to it while reading some news, and found myself drifting off in the reading and just listening to the song. Not the most exciting song in the world, but I liked what I heard. 4/5 (This was @ FAST. Fudge ninja'd!)

2.5 for the Linkin Park. Haven't been much of a fan since high school.

[youtube]MNOAM22yPAo[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 12, 2011)

2/5. Was going to rate the LP song(5/5) but posted too late lol.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWWSAOqqiwI[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 12, 2011)

5/5 - I like korn




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS8NvoMudy8[/youtube]


----------



## Mantis41 (May 12, 2011)

3/5 Lovely and clean unfortunately, I wasn't really in the mood for clean.

[youtube]-MA0m1K2jW4[/youtube]


----------



## injected11 (May 13, 2011)

Solid song and a video that accompanied it quite well imo. 3.5/5

[youtube]aBGtyshnONI[/youtube]
(starts dancing)


----------



## FAST6191 (May 13, 2011)

I am not sure- compared to some dance/electronic music that was very simple (no real backing beat and minimal shifting) but on the other hand it was very well done (were it not I might have said something like someone's first spin on [insert mixing software of choice]).
This being said as a standalone track I am not sure- backing music to a fighting game (thinking something in the streets of rage side of things) on the other hand and we can talk.


Gerhard Wendland- Geisterreiter
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVoBOqQToSU[/youtube]

I had not intended to go down the covers route again but I do like interesting covers/remakes (this is more of a remake) of Ghostriders in the Sky and most do seem to do it in their own style which I always like more than "poorly recorded live version when the singer has a sore throat" some covers seem to go in for.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (May 13, 2011)

2/5, im just not into that german cover for some reason. it sounds out of place

[youtube]f7EzA0Oeah8[/youtube]


----------



## Stewy12 (May 13, 2011)

That screaming shit just doesn't do it for me I'm afraid....... 1/5

This is my mates band so go easy heh.......

[youtube]dpM_ni-N6FM[/youtube]


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 13, 2011)

what a creep 1/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jC6uKwezUNo[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2011)

Can't say I know the original song well enough to judge the remix but otherwise it was a safe pop rock song- better than most of what I hear on the radio but would not be found in my collection as it brings nothing to the table.

Afroman - Colt 45

Afroman - Colt 45 _by bobbypulanu_

Probably should go without saying it is uncensored and likely to warrant a NSFW tag.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 15, 2011)

*2/5 *Nope. Don't like.

*The White Stripes - Icky Thump* Awesome band, awesome song.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5roz5-wdjBg[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (May 15, 2011)

4/5 Stripes is a great band, better than most other bands during its time. Too bad they are gone. 

*65daysofstatic - Retreat! Retreat!* Just some Math Rock.  
[youtube]WneDU-K3Sww[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (May 15, 2011)

Certainly very calming but I can not shake that it would be something I might see on a morning after/despair montage (or something else fitting for a snorricam/handheld with soft focus) for a teen/"young adult" TV show.

The Distillers- die on a rope.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVnOlpCjmpI[/youtube]


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 15, 2011)

a bit good 
3/5
a new one.

James Blunt - If Time Is All I Have
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hxfo61V-U1I[/youtube]


----------



## klim28 (May 15, 2011)

Totally loved that. 5/5


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 17, 2011)

3/5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85xZ__BYcjs[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (May 20, 2011)

Let us get this going again shall we.

Quite acceptable college rock perhaps even bordering on the good. In danger of being something I might hear on EA trax or teenage/20 something film but as I have been spared hearing in such a context I shall say no more on the matter. Would be quite happy to have them on a pub but whether I would spring for a CD is a different matter.


In light of the previous paragraph the following choice might raise an eyebrow but I will roll with it.
Harvey Danger- Flagpole sitta 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBgmC_USeoM[/youtube]


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (May 20, 2011)

strangely i kinda liked that song 3.5/5

[youtube]Lu2AAousCb8[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 21, 2011)

3/5 - wasn't that good but it wasn't that bad either...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxCq4HH10kk[/youtube]


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (May 21, 2011)

like within temptation 4/5

[youtube]qkfdgc5vP8U[/youtube]

song is from the upcoming album iconoclast


----------



## s4mid4re (May 21, 2011)

3/5 the song is good, but not my type. And... I'm religious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In honor of Randy Savage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mcdW95pBl4[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (May 21, 2011)

Was it just supposed to be a national anthem (I forget where from)? If so I take back what I said about the wrestling song on the last page- remixes of pop rock I will take over that.

Signs by Tesla
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gklM1AiZX0s[/youtube]


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 21, 2011)

it's likely to be good 3/5.

[youtube]J0-HLG7Dxec[/youtube]


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 21, 2011)

I never actually liked U2 so i do not want to rate it.


----------



## KirovAir (May 21, 2011)

@Chhotu uttam: 4/5, a bit too much voice IMHO.
[youtube]mZZljh746Dw[/youtube]


----------



## BionicC (May 21, 2011)

Definitely my favourite Foo Fighters song, and I really like that version. 5/5

[youtube]rgSCIPDA23Y[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (May 22, 2011)

Not Fatboy Slim's best work and I doubt it would find a place among my music collection but certainly a lot more enjoyable than most electronic music.

It looks like I am back on the Ghostriders in the sky cover versions kick
Scatman Crothers "Ghost Riders In The Sky" 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBYAis7akKw[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 22, 2011)

3/5. It was okay. Didn't like it that much, though.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaKlExHC4H0[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 22, 2011)

2/5 - mehhh.....didn't enjoy it that much.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46y8E-RIhdc[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (May 23, 2011)

Not necessarily that song but I think somebody posted up some songs from her earlier in this thread but that is besides the point- certainly not a cat strangler and thankfully not an autotune abuser like some others but to my ear at least it sounds very similar to most other "gentle" female singers- not bad just renders me completely indifferent although I will say the person who did the arrangement and allowed the chorus such that it is to go on certainly will not be getting a beer from me should I ever meet them.

Going for a really short song now although not a punk song
Reverend Horton Heat - Bales Of Cocaine 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgIhf4rEPB0[/youtube]

I believe it is a fan video although I am not sure.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 23, 2011)

*2/5* It's lyrics and video are entertaining, but it as a song is pretty lame.

*Bloc Party - Kreuzberg* I love Bloc Party a lot. So much feeling and atmosphere in their songs.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT6m_PkK2-E&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## boktor666 (May 23, 2011)

3/5, nice guitaring, but not really my style.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGbxsiBZGPI[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (May 24, 2011)

3.5/5 Guitaring is nice, drumming is nice, bass can't really be heard, singing is nice. But even so the whole song doesn't feel very special to me, feels like one of those generic fast j-rock songs. But its still good of course.

*Envy - Scene* Post-Hardcore
[youtube]hp_4wVg-Ti4[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 24, 2011)

2/5 - ok, my first impression was, "ok, this prelude sounds epic, can't wait to hear the vocals".Then i was like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 when i actually heard the screaming vocals. Fairly disappointing song....



One of "The Most" underrated artist of today. There's another/more complete version to this song but sadly youtube doesn't have it.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAIRhfAt6Ig[/youtube]


----------



## s4mid4re (May 24, 2011)

4/5 - Even though country isn't my type, it was energetic yet calming. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oblivious by Kalafina
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXziSKycl1I[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 24, 2011)

5/5 - that was pretty damn good, really enjoyed it.




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZY7IDLRFQeQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Fudge (May 24, 2011)

3.5/5 I kinda liked it.

[youtube]6PXC574lzHA[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 26, 2011)

2/5
Didn't really like it.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeUB5Hx78tA[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2011)

3/5 - Not bad.  Average college rock music.  Would punch somebody for putting it on but wouldn't ask them to put it on either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCiEJWa0PIU[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 26, 2011)

4/5 - pretty good, i liked the beat. The actual lyrics/vocals was ok.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZY7IDLRFQeQ[/youtube]


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 26, 2011)

3.5/5 Not my style but i could listen if i was in the right mood.
[youtube]HeIItFfdHYs[/youtube]

EDIT: same song just with lyrics.


----------



## Dangy (May 26, 2011)

0/5 Not into the weaboo stuff. I thought :48 was gonna be a cool build up, but ended up failing. 


[youtube]gsjRG7onE8M[/youtube]


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 26, 2011)

3/5 Hmm no comment.
[youtube]InNJDqlIq9g[/youtube]

weaboo when living in japan ?XD


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 26, 2011)

3/5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6x5OubSeb-U[/youtube]


----------



## BionicC (May 26, 2011)

5/5, obviously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]PUciuQeI2Gg[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2011)

Whatever follows the phrase "original material from a jack off jill cover band" pretty much sums that song and those I saw after it. That is certainly not to say bad just that I have to be in the right mood for such a thing (that is be tricked into forgoing my memories of the 90's for a while).

Going with some more Reverend Horton Heat...... I seem to be quite liking his latest album far more than the earlier ones.
Reverend Horton Heat - Death Metal Guys 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0EJjqVjPgU[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2011)

5/5 - Great tune!  Always been a fan of rockabilly beat.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxHcx7FO8nI[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2011)

I think this should probably fall under our agreement some time ago to avoid rating songs from each other (it ended up somewhat like we just took one of our music players and each posted the next random track from it) but I have not yet had the chance to acknowledge your return so I will forgo that.

What is to say- an absolute classic song from the Specials and along with the album pretty much summed up that point in time.

And One - "Panzermensch" 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fziTZ3m-khE[/youtube]


----------



## Minox (May 27, 2011)

4/5 - Really nice song, but a bit too much German for my taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[youtube]N1FNXgiU_jo[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (May 30, 2011)

Did you not pull Hadrian up for a similarly themed song some months back? Anyhow an interesting song.... perhaps not one I would not normally seek out but I can see myself growing to like it a fair bit. I listened to the next song linked from them as well and I might say a similar thing; I will listen to a bunch more from them and they may well find themselves among my collection.

I had not intended it but it looks like another German song.
Wizo - Quadrat im Kreis 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlRbUBneF60[/youtube]


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 30, 2011)

3.5/5 It's a really nice song.. though If I knew what they were saying I'd probably give it higher/lower.

*Eminem - Sing For the Moment* A really critical yet amazing song from Eminem featuring a haunting part from Aerosmith's Dream On that implements itself into the song almost perfectly.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sensRBHKcP8[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 31, 2011)

5/5 - I like  the lyrics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTLEouE2Os8&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Minox (May 31, 2011)

2/5 Not quite my kind of song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Did you not pull Hadrian up for a similarly themed song some months back? Anyhow an interesting song.... perhaps not one I would not normally seek out but I can see myself growing to like it a fair bit. I listened to the next song linked from them as well and I might say a similar thing; I will listen to a bunch more from them and they may well find themselves among my collection.


I do seem to remember something like that, but I'm pretty sure that was not me. I've never really had any issues with that kind of theme in songs.

Edit: Actually now that I look it up it might have been me who did it unintentionally, but I never actually meant for him to change his video it was only supposed to be a fun little remark. He did the changing all on his own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anyway, a recent favorite of mine if not only for the awesome video.
[youtube]7-tNUur2YoU[/youtube]


----------



## Theraima (May 31, 2011)

2/5 The intro was actually good and funny, but then it went downhill..

Children of Bodom - In Your Face (Live) (one of my favourites)
[youtube]WeF08MlZVUw[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 31, 2011)

5/5! One of my favourite songs by them.
Was going to post it sooner or later lol.

Pearl Jam!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNO6pAJBCs4[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (May 31, 2011)

Pearl Jam- for whatever reason I never really listened to any Pearl Jam although they are not on my "luminaries of a genre I really do not care for" list. As for that song I like it and could see it in my collection somewhere and certainly I would be happy to have it on when I am around but I can not say I would miss it if I lacked it.

@Minox_IX wow yet more evidence my perception of time is shockingly bad; a "few months" now being a year and a bit....

Although it runs contrary to my 80's music theory.
Samael- Slavocracy
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMzWysnhr5c[/youtube]


----------



## Minox (Jun 1, 2011)

That was a rather interesting song. I've never heard of Samael before, but after hearing that song I ended up having too check them and their other songs out and I really liked what I heard. Thanks for that one :)


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vo4eY09XX8A[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 1, 2011)

I actually liked it. Interesting lyrics lol. Maybe could have better if it was sang differently, not the metal way lol.
4/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNTkez069QU[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 1, 2011)

Funny you should say that Tanveer as that is a cover version- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wd777-Iopo . Not my favourite Ramones song though.

Back on topic. I have not listened to that much Static X and although it causes me to flash back to my greasy teenage years (I managed to suppress the urge to pogo and do the one man mosh pit though) they have aged well. I am torn about that song though- musically speaking they have far stronger but as a complete song I can not deny that it works for me.


Blue Oyster Cult- Godzillla
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6rDWqjnW7w[/youtube]


----------



## prowler (Jun 2, 2011)

1/5 - not my type of song
I can feel FASTs look of disapproval, shaking his fist at the younger generation.

Couldn't find a YouTube video but this will have to do

capsule - I JUST WANNA XXX YOU


----------



## Goli (Jun 2, 2011)

124782517057210/5
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4h8m74pyC8[/youtube]


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 2, 2011)

*2/5* I must admit that I did tap my feet a bit, but I don't really like the song.
EDIT: Sorry, that was for prowler_'s song.

As for Goli's, *0.5/5* I couldn't take whatever the hell that was for more than 3 minutes.

*Queens of the Stone Age - A Song for the Deaf* Fuck yeah. Epic song.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ipe-PH6CBa0[/youtube]


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

2/5 not my type

Bellato Federation Theme song. One of the 3 races in RF Online
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKBNJzGaAVQ[/youtube]


Spoiler: battle cry - greyhoundz



Verse 1:
I'll be back later before the sun sets my dear
I won't keep you waiting, I promise
We'll have candles lit over supper, by the garden where we used to you know
Cause tomorrow will be another struggle, another battle only harder, you know this is madness

So always watch your back, watch your steps, I can't always be there to catch them bullets

Verse 2:
I can't do this on my own,
Can't stand alone against these foes, I need you to hold on
Do we stay down, drown in mud
Accept this is fate, have we gone faithless?
Do we just die, run away from crisis, have we gone hopeless?
I Can't do this on my own,
Can't stand alone against these foes, I need you to hold on, I need you to hold

Chorus:
Hold your line, stand your ground
One by one we'll take you down
Hold your line, stand your ground
One by one we'll take you down
Hold your line, stand your ground
One by one we'll take you down
Hold your line, stand your ground
Give them what they want,
Let's give them war

Verse 3:
We chose our downfall. The once great bellato circle crumbled, now we need a miracle, we need a miracle

(Back up vocals: We end this today!)
I am your karma, your justice
Your strength has become your weakness;
I am your capital punishment, Death awaits you in a minute,
I am your karma, your justice,
I bow down to no enemy, I submit not to tyranny,
I am freedom, I am free

Chorus:
Hold your line, stand your ground
One by one we'll take you down
Hold your line, stand your ground
One by one we'll take you down
Hold your line, stand your ground
One by one we'll take you down
Hold your line, stand your ground
Give them what they want,
Let's give them war

Outro:
it's a shame that you have built
your empires upon sand
i am the water that runs these paths
the life
the cleansing of this land

it's a shame that you have built
you empires upon sand
i am the water
the life
the cleansing of this land



I really love the lyrics. Really meant for war.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 2, 2011)

*1/5* I hated it. *Runs to Rage Against the Machine*

*Rage Against the Machine - Freedom* Now this is what good rap metal is like.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk2uObQDKtw[/youtube]


----------



## Kwartel (Jun 2, 2011)

4/5 I don't really like metal, but that was GREAT!!

*Danger Mouse & Daniele Luppi - Two Against One - starring Jack White*
[youtube]http://youtu.be/8UibsjY5K-c[/youtube]
I love the complete album, but this is THE highlight!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 2, 2011)

I'll stop you right there since I've listened to it already. Jack White


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

3/5. Decent enough, but something I would have on my playlist to listen to again lol.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVTXPUF4Oz4[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2011)

3.5/5. Nice video and music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[youtube]7DwT_2QQU64[/youtube]


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 2, 2011)

0.5/5 What the fuck was that. If it was intended to be a parody, it didn't amuse me in the slightest.

*The Yellow Monkey - ?????????????* As part of an experiment, here's a (classic) J-Rock song. The Yellow Monkey is awesome.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K4H4Lx5baY&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 2, 2011)

That was dangerously close if it was not already to being a ballad and I really dislike ballads (even bands with songs I adore I can barely sit through a ballad from).
None the less great musicians and vocals.

I have a feeling this is going to be something of a cop out again.
Wild Cherry - Play That Funky Music 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10uRa4oENus[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

Classic = EPICNESS! (mostly). i liked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. might check out some of their other songs! 5/5!
My turn to go classic?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L8-FTvSVxs[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 2, 2011)

4/5 - Really that song pwns.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ic7ZVALrsY[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2011)

4/5 - Oh, oh,, everybody's Starry-Eyed! Including me.
[youtube]CD2LRROpph0[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

0/5. Are you serious? Think not. Apart from the fact that shes an underage but "legal" looking chick.. the song just makes my ears bleed.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrzzR-3PPqw[/youtube]
Also listen to that version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivAcgAi6CYA


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 3, 2011)

3/5 - Holy shit that tune is a blast from the past!  Was never a huge fan of them but I can't say I hate the track.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9gWA491H4U[/youtube]


----------



## notmeanymore (Jun 3, 2011)

3/5 Now that was different.

[youtube]2Y3HQkDzvwY[/youtube]
I don't blame anyone who doesn't like this.


----------



## mad567 (Jun 3, 2011)

4/5
I really enjoined that song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]mdJDPepGOAM[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

5/5. One of my favourite bands, and one of their best song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I dont know why I didnt have it on my play list o.o! getting it right away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YXuq25BMVI[/youtube]


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 3, 2011)

*3/5* It was uh.. okay.

*X-Japan - Kurenai* Again part of my experiment, here's a classic from X-Japan. It's a totally amazing song, one of my fave J-Rock songs of all time. I would have posted Art of Life, but since it's around 30 minutes, I decided it wouldn't be a good idea.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6lKT8REALw[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

3.5/5. Not bad. Good for first time. I wont be listening to it again though lol.

Its time to change the genre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foeZROfn90s[/youtube]


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 3, 2011)

3/5.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgT9zGkiLig[/youtube]


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 3, 2011)

@Kingdom Blade: Holy sh** if I was the poster after you I would rate your song 5/5. Kurenai is one of my most favorite songs ever


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 3, 2011)

3.5/5. Not my thing, but I still liked it. (i'm not much into lyrics, I prefer instrumental stuff, or jap music since it's the same thing since I can't understand the lyrics...)

[youtube]GMEU1lARdaU[/youtube]

The band itself is...odd, and the video quality isn't amazing. But it's the best I could find on youtube for the song.


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 4, 2011)

3/5. I like those kilts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]GdZn7k5rZLQ[/youtube]


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 4, 2011)

3/5.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhKtRhzBCtY[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow, I actually loved it. It didnt sound familiar, so dont think I have heard it before. Good song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 4/5

Time to go popular?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnS09oQNexA[/youtube]


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 4, 2011)

4.5/5. I remember having this replayed over and over in my iPod in 2009 summer 

[youtube]fXSovfzyx28[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 5, 2011)

I like Coldplay, but that certainly isnt one of their best songs lol. Its OK-ish. 3/5

Time to go a little different:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKlCEUngHB0[/youtube]


----------



## BionicC (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh, I really like that one, although I'm a big fan of the Major Lazer remix, just because it turns into a house record from around 1993. 4/5

[youtube]eE-dwpWpscU[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 5, 2011)

Not a bad wind down the club record I guess but that video..... maybe I am too cynical but it feels like a bad artefact of 10 years ago.

Hammerfall- Any means necessary.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkmlujV-TvU[/youtube]
I am not actually a great fan of this song but it does make me smile.


----------



## BionicC (Jun 6, 2011)

Heh, I think I know what you mean; I had a grin on my face throughout. Gotta love cheesy power metal! Although I don't love it enough to give it any more than 3/5

[youtube]Ure8I3Wwheg[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 6, 2011)

1/5 - waaay too long and a bit boring......i was waiting for the good that never came.



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkk5wViJo-I[/youtube]


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 6, 2011)

4/5 nice alternative sound, smooth, with blues influence, love it I might just get into this band.

note this is not a song but I like it regardless ah the 90's


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 6, 2011)

very sinister and refreshing song (I like the dog barks). I like it, but the dialogue part was creepy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  4/5

Katakoi by Akiko Shikata
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_invGOBuro[/youtube]


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 6, 2011)

not my type of music but I liked it a lot, 3/5


----------



## Domination (Jun 7, 2011)

4/5 It's fucking Rush! But it does feel a little tiny bit more stale and boring compared to their other songs, but still awesome. Neil Peart is, of course, awesome at all times.

I'm in a DT mood now so...

For those who can stand long songs:


Spoiler



*Dream Theater - The Ministry of Lost Souls* This song is only 16mins+ but for some reason the video is 20 mins+ 
[youtube]FJ-v32p6Nzo[/youtube]



If not, here's a much much shorter song:


Spoiler



*Dream Theater - Prophets of War* 
[youtube]SLZ2PmpUTkA[/youtube]


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 7, 2011)

*5/5* to The Ministry of Lost Souls. FUCKING EPIC.

*Pearl Jam - Alive* What came up from a shuffle. Really good song.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdTYl8SU8qU[/youtube]


----------



## prowler (Jun 7, 2011)

*1/5* 1 point because it sounds like something my dad would play and reminds me of telling him to turn it off, other than that it's not my type.

[youtube]http://youtu.be/jBxW22JLUmg[/youtube]
Inb4 what the fuck is this shit.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 7, 2011)

2/5. "what the fuck is this shit." You're right there. It was colorful though.



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzFl6sWHmXI[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

3/5. It was alright. Felt pretty generic and dont think I will be downloading it or listen to it again lol


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xH_lX2pKVeQ[/youtube]
I  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mary J 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 7, 2011)

3/5

[youtube]04mfKJWDSzI[/youtube]


----------



## BionicC (Jun 8, 2011)

Very nice, with a lovely mellow 80s synthpop vibe to it. 4/5

[youtube]vDErC8-MrUw[/youtube]


----------



## Forstride (Jun 8, 2011)

3/5.  I don't like R&B/Rap/Pop or whatever, but the beat and vocals sounded nice.

[youtube]k3Z0EKfT4SA[/youtube]


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 8, 2011)

Quite nice. 4/5.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6k1VdgNeKE[/youtube]


----------



## Forstride (Jun 8, 2011)

5/5.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 9, 2011)

3/5
It was ok, nothing much to say really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFNvNB_f8Kw[/youtube]


----------



## Forstride (Jun 9, 2011)

2/5.  I dislike TDG a lot, but the song sounded really repetitive, and I don't like their singer's vocals.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[youtube]B6eqhwcoiCI[/youtube]


----------



## Minox (Jun 10, 2011)

2/5, I question the actual singing. It varies a lot between something I could listen to and something I'd never listen to. The music also has this varied feel, but at least it has a constant feeling of being good.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wy3279iGl0[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 10, 2011)

That was quite ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 4/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvWN5zEWy0Y&feature=fvst[/youtube]


----------



## XAlexBlitz209X (Jun 10, 2011)

5/5 I completely loved that song when I was younger [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk5jIDzWv_s[/youtube]


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jun 10, 2011)

2/5 Not something i'd like....
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOtNqDyyX2c[/youtube]


----------



## XAlexBlitz209X (Jun 10, 2011)

4/5 Another song I liked while I was playing Yu-gi-oh wi-fi matches 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yHuuBZgif0[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 10, 2011)

I love that song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. One of my favourites by Breaking Benjamin. 5/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoHaNeCs1Vw[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 10, 2011)

3/5
It's an okay song except for the fact that I can't understand a single thing they're saying.
although i listen to capsule and i don't know japanese

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSeNSzJ2-Jw[/youtube]


----------



## BionicC (Jun 11, 2011)

Ah, not really a fan of Skrillex at all to be honest. 2/5

[youtube]jWHvqPKY6gQ[/youtube]


----------



## Defiance (Jun 11, 2011)

4/5 It was unique; I enjoyed it.

[youtube]3IWW6iOnJ90[/youtube]

I love Portal 2's soundtrack.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 12, 2011)

*3.5/5* Very pleasant BGM.

*Dream Theater - The Spirit Carries On* My favorite DT song, I adore the lyrics.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-J6PPkKBXoU[/youtube]


----------



## Forstride (Jun 13, 2011)

3/5.  Lyrics and rhythm were nice, but it was pretty slow (Not that that's bad, but it sounded weird to me).

[youtube]sbqIGv2EFKI[/youtube]


----------



## XAlexBlitz209X (Jun 13, 2011)

4/5 Sounds like a song I would listen to.[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhJ6bE4z5vs[/youtube]


----------



## Yumi (Jun 13, 2011)

4/5 yep yep


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 13, 2011)

5/5 - I loved it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Luna Piena by Shikata Akiko
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ft0-POvacY&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 13, 2011)

Certainly not a song a I had to grit my teeth to so as to make it through but after about 1 minute it was about all I could do to avoid having flashbacks to my last trip to the various shops that sell scented candles. Equally compared to some of the other examples of the genre it did not have much in the way of progression and the vocals were good but not really that memorable.

Roger Miller- chug a lug.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsNWlM3fWmI&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 13, 2011)

^^^^
That was phenomenal!
5/5

[youtube]RYiXobxk4Ec[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 13, 2011)

Its a good song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  4.5/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSe4VkQ6ePI[/youtube]


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 13, 2011)

4/5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like Beyblade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]5IEr9iKojEU[/youtube]


----------



## Forstride (Jun 14, 2011)

2/5.  I found the song kind of obnoxious.  The vocals and guitar mainly.

[youtube]3W4DLDfjtpI[/youtube]

New TDWP song that was just released today.


----------



## xdmario1 (Jun 14, 2011)

4/5 Not a fan but I digress.

Now for a strange song...
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KR4Jye73e_o[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2011)

4/5 I used to have a certain distaste for Serj's weird singing style, but it seems I was ok with that in this song. Great song.

*Oceansize - Remember Where You Are*
[youtube]lO2P8Xipj_o[/youtube]


----------



## Yumi (Jun 14, 2011)

Listened to it twice...second time, i liked it. 4/5 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ib_JTYAL4c[/youtube]


----------



## _Burai_ (Jun 14, 2011)

4/5 Not bad. I like the beginning.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PkcfQtibmU[/youtube]


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 14, 2011)

5/5. Love Foo Fighters' new album.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4r6M22oTao[/youtube]

EDIT: Fixed.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 14, 2011)

4/5 - I was like "waiwut?!" at first but it was actually a good song.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




EDIT: can't see the above post, so I rated the one above it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: 4/5 - very energetic and bright song. I like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and also... ninja'd  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lacrimosa by Kalafina
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsImHMt9PNI[/youtube]


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 14, 2011)

*3/5* Pretty good... not my thing, but good.

*A.C. Newman - Prophets*
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRqWWR8b4Wg[/youtube]


----------



## Yumi (Jun 14, 2011)

4/5 very sweet and enjoyable. Kept reminding me a bit of Explosions in the Sky. Hee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0ydmeA_pek&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Waflix (Jun 14, 2011)

7/10; A relaxing song, but after a while I think it gets a little boring since there is only a guitar.

*AudioMachine - Breath and Life*
Did you know that HD also raises the quality of the music?
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHohWh5likw[/youtube]


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 14, 2011)

3.5/5
I found this song quite relaxing. It reminds me some kind of music used in movie trailers.

[youtube]mjli3hj0ZkM[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 14, 2011)

2/5 - meh, tasted like a dry bun.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22l1sf5JZD0[/youtube]


----------



## lordrand11 (Jun 14, 2011)

3/5 Ok song just real political.

[youtube]http://youtu.be/MYiahoYfPGk[/youtube]


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 14, 2011)

5/5 classic prog rules! side note its funny how I was introduced by this song through Lana Lane's(prog vixen) version which aint bad!

[youtube]rGXCsR3e-fc[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 15, 2011)

3/5
Sounded pretty good.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9MCbsdCLhI&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 15, 2011)

4/5 It was pretty cool. Nice mix of music.

[youtube]tVde2PTE3Tw[/youtube]


----------



## Forstride (Jun 15, 2011)

5/5.  I don't normally like rap, but that was awesome.

[youtube]Jf8Xmlk5ms0[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 15, 2011)

5/5 - love that song, somewhat reminiscent in a way....\



Damn never been soo in love with a music artist....
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9AFMVMl9qE&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 15, 2011)

No rating my song/previous poster song?


----------



## Yumi (Jun 15, 2011)

5/5 for Ellie Goulding


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2011)

3.5/5 Hmmm, psychedelic noise? Not bad, but it's a little too... playful for my liking. I can't stand a lot of noise bands normally though, so I guess it might be that too.

*Oceansize - Oscar Acceptance Speech* 
[youtube]XzDNPVGVBXw[/youtube]

Oceansize is just awesome.


----------



## Yumi (Jun 15, 2011)

5/5 never heard of them...loved the way it changed throughout the song. will check these guys ASAP. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqjBVG_QAPo&feature=related[/youtube]
Rofl


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 16, 2011)

Certainly a classic but if I never heard it again I do not think I would be missing much. It did however put me in the mood for something fun.

Toy Dolls- Nellie the Elephant
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cru4_AcNmqE[/youtube]


----------



## Selim873 (Jun 16, 2011)

4/5
Pretty fun song!

[youtube]Qq1dR46_7mg[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 16, 2011)

It was alright 3/5, pretty generic hence sounded familiar lol.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HesJbQ3ilyE[/youtube]


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 16, 2011)

4/5. One of the best single of Jason Derulo's self-titled album, Whatcha say and Ridin' solo are far much better though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]s1tAYmMjLdY[/youtube]


----------



## lordrand11 (Jun 16, 2011)

4/5 definitely a different sound from blink's earlier career.

[youtube]http://youtu.be/8-MagTRL6ro[/youtube]


----------



## Yumi (Jun 17, 2011)

3/5 - I remember this song, I liked it at first but then it just kinda went blank to me. I always stick with Tool though...but after 10,000 Days...ugh..

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DdhLc9C918&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 17, 2011)

2/5 - I dont know if its my mood.. but didnt quite like it.

Time to go Legendary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2-aWRIrmkM[/youtube]


----------



## Yumi (Jun 17, 2011)

I felt like fighting and winning. xD 5/5 of course...a classic.

felt like posting something...heroic and awesomeness after listening to "the final countdown"!! 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1g7jNePGTU&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 18, 2011)

LOL EPIC GUILE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 5/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FykjcpJeOw[/youtube]


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 19, 2011)

3/5 sounds a bit generic for its genre, but then again not my type of music either

Canada Rulez!!!
[youtube]Mddot6Z-ljQ[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 19, 2011)

2/5 


PANTERA!!!!!
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8shPB3Z-BK0[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2011)

3.5/5 I'd always preferred Pantera's less shreddy and more melodic songs to their shreddy groove metal. The melodic part at the first half was just amazing.

*Biffy Clyro - Liberate the Illiterate/A Mong Among Mingers*
[youtube]Mi5KMEeDVHY[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have no real complaints from a technical standpoint (competent musicians and vocals) and it would not be one of the "engineer a power cut" type songs but that did not interest me in the slightest. I might even go so far as to say that sounded like it could be a weak track on an old Feeder album (and to make sure that was not a one off I checked out some of their other songs and nothing changed).

Levellers - Fantasy
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LTSW1Ebb7U[/youtube]


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 23, 2011)

2/5 don't really like that kind of songs
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8OlDPqYBLw[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 24, 2011)

2/5 - not a fan of the really old days, the song just didn't capture me...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v_4O44sfjM[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 24, 2011)

You know when you are riding down the road and then stop to fill up or something and realise you do not actually remember getting to this point: that just triggered a similar effect. Upon rewatching it almost did it again but then I realised it was all chorus so I did not feel quite so bad. I am really not sure how to rate it; I would expect to hear it on a TV show, I would expect to get sick of hearing it on the radio, bonus points for at least not cranking autotune to 11 but if you played it to me tomorrow I would probably forget this.

I dare say the latest of the copouts.
Ray Parker Jr.- Ghostbusters.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvkKX035484[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2011)

5/5 Classic.

*Foo Fighters - Back & Forth* One of the best videos that came out of the competition IMO, totally foo-ish.
[youtube]fnW66mnZ2lw[/youtube]


----------



## Yumi (Jun 24, 2011)

4/5 - loved the video, the song was foo-lish, jk, it was alright but they have better IMO. ;P

Kokusyoku Sumire - Circus No Uma
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Imzmamh3rKk[/youtube]


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 24, 2011)

*3.5/5* I must admit, I liked it quite a bit.

*Radiohead - Last Flowers* Amazing song from Radiohead that's actually one of their B-Sides.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-5xAC4-Uyg[/youtube]


----------



## Whizz (Jun 25, 2011)

4/5
I like it, never heard that one before. I know someone who was influenced by Radiohead, how do you like Nelly Furtado?
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShLH8jt-X0c[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 26, 2011)

Normally we moan at people who post three songs.

Anyhow I had not heard many of those songs in several years however before those several years I had the misfortune of having a radio and/or phone in scam music chanel frequently within earshot and about 5 minutes in it came flooding back. A perfectly serviceable, possibly even good, set of songs ruined but had that not been the case it might have even achieved the distinction of being called a good song from the pop genre.

Deep Purple- Burn
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCnebZnysmI[/youtube]


----------



## Yumi (Jun 28, 2011)

badass! 5/5 of course! i had forgotten about deep purple. ;O -ashamed-

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9kdrAxYsro&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 28, 2011)

3/5 gets kind off repetitive for me, still cool though.


----------



## Yumi (Jun 28, 2011)

5/5, very awesome, never heard of these guys. def' when music was still at a high peak. ^^

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzQsEj6mXIM[/youtube]


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 28, 2011)

3/5 not my style but sounds like a good punk song.


from front man of Miracle Legion

[youtube]wTcpqzQbRTI[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Jun 28, 2011)

3.5/ It wasn't bad... but just a little too dull.

*Dead Letter Circus - Big*
[youtube]qBPqjkle6U8[/youtube]


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 28, 2011)

*4/5* Pretty good.

*Gwen Stafani - Hollaback Girl* I don't like this song. Hell, I have no idea what the fuck a Hollaback Girl is, and I assume it's a dominating teenage girl who likes necrophilia, sells drugs to the elderly, murders 5 year olds and really likes bananas for some reason. I just really want to see what everyone else thinks of this shit.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kgjkth6BRRY[/youtube]


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 28, 2011)

2/5 generic mindless pop, add a point if you like that kind of stuff

Now like Van the Man has said, music is crap now, he only listens to the classic blues baby!

[youtube]44wDwMQVqCc[/youtube]


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 29, 2011)

3.5/5
It wasn't all bad I suppose. I'm a teenager, whadda ya gonna do?
[youtube]ocFxQjPeyiY[/youtube]


----------



## roastable (Jun 29, 2011)

4/5
I like Iron Maiden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[youtube]CmPNuruWMTA[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 29, 2011)

2/5
I suppose it was okay.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx-9i428GKc[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 29, 2011)

Club/techno/dance is one of the genres I have a habit of holding to considerably higher standards that other genres. As a matter of course after I heard that I sought out the original track and it was far better to my ear which then coloured this rating somewhat. I appreciate the effort to redo the vocals (although I would not say it was a net positive) but the new backing... it was the sort of thing that gives rise to the every dance track sounds the same jokes. Still not the sort of thing that would see me grace clubs with my presence once again but equally not the sort of thing that would cause a power cut to happen around me.

I was about to post the original but I was looking at some of the older pages in this thread and our resident spy put me in the mood for some industrial metal.

Tiamat - Sympathy for the devil. Cover of a rolling stones song of the same name. 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yr1p4F0dKjY[/youtube]


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 30, 2011)

4/5 awesome! not really fan of these kind of songs but i liked it.
Taeyang - Wedding Dress
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTkwmN2xMlc[/youtube]


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 30, 2011)

2/5. I naturally don't like K-Pop, but this song is quite OK.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1BFHYtZlAU[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 2, 2011)

1/5 
Disliked the song.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXt5k1zuo_0[/youtube]


----------



## vegemikee (Jul 2, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> 1/5
> Disliked the song.
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXt5k1zuo_0[/youtube]



3/5
Not too bad, although I'm getting bored of all this new dubstep shit that's coming out.  Yanks need to back off and leave it to the Poms.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBcX9plkfpU[/youtube]


----------



## Fudge (Jul 2, 2011)

vegemikee said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4/5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]3fIqq5XVFKQ[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Jul 3, 2011)

5/5 Nirvana is awesome. One of their best songs.

*Get The Blessing - Einstein Action Figure*
[youtube]PFtnpQUsmic[/youtube]


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 3, 2011)

3.5/5
[youtube]LyF_mi3ndI0[/youtube]


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 3, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> 3.5/5
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]
> Try this instead:
> 
> CODE[yt]LyF_mi3ndI0[/yt]


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 3, 2011)

Done.


----------



## Defiance (Jul 4, 2011)

3/5 Nice game music, but nothing I would want to actually listen to for leisure. 

[youtube]PZ8BIB7Kv3M[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice instrumentals to kick it all off (and more or less throughout for that matter) and the vocals were pretty good but I am not sure I like the song. I did check out a few other songs from them which I did like the sound of so thanks for that.

The Voronas - I Love My Monsters 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSU3nvpJ9sM[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 8, 2011)

5/5 - very nice song, i enjoyed it.


The actual video for this song is quite lame, thus i didn't post that version. Enjoy the music.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6oEPJH_Xlw[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 9, 2011)

I doubt I would remember hearing it this time next month but for right now that was a nice song- good vocals, good backing (or at least one that worked- so often do I hear such tracks with good backing ruined but bad or out of place vocals) and good mixing.


Ali Farka Touré- Savane
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcmdiS1ahlQ[/youtube]

A bit long and doubly so if you do not really care for blues but I am posting it anyway.


----------



## ars25 (Jul 10, 2011)

5/10 liked the intro
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sgycukafqQ[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Jul 10, 2011)

3.5/5 Linkin Park is ok.

*Double Handsome Dragons - Bee* Some Post-Rock with a kickass video.
[youtube]goHaFD2427I[/youtube]


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 10, 2011)

3/5

[youtube]t9AikR6kDVA[/youtube]


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 10, 2011)

4/5 repetitive
[youtube]2c0k9hlKm8Y[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 10, 2011)

For reasons unknown I now have a strong yearning to play 2 crude dudes or some streets of rage.
Not the best chiptunes we have had on this thread (apologies if in my ignorance I missed that it was supposed to be limited to a given device or something like that) and parts could have stood to be shorter but a great example of the genre none the less.

The Sword - Maiden, Mother & Crone 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iL7ndxWgW5A[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 11, 2011)

2/5 
Didn't like it very much.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mg_Rx6u3Hus[/youtube]


----------



## Forstride (Jul 13, 2011)

4/5.  Not much to say about it.

[youtube]PaRNwyUf0hI[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 15, 2011)

I certainly enjoyed it but it fell into the category of background music (exception background music but still background music). As per most other songs in this thread that catch my ear I listened to a couple of others- somewhat eclectic.

Eric Clapton- Cocaine 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3L4spg8vyo[/youtube]


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 15, 2011)

I will most likely like anything that Eric Clapton does. Beyond my obvious bias, I love the groove of this song 4/5


----------



## Serina (Jul 15, 2011)

Not terrible. has a nice sound to it, but the vocal style is really killing it for me. 2.6/5 

This one's not on youtube, but I wanna share.

http://slide20xl.bandcamp.com/track/bitgarden


Second choice (if no youtube link is completely uncool)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvLynBi0bj8[/youtube]


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

2/5

[youtube]JWTsC8SqKPI[/youtube]


----------



## adamshinoda (Jul 18, 2011)

2/5

[youtube]n0kmnmxuRH0[/youtube]


----------



## R4Liam (Jul 21, 2011)

3.5/5 I like nearly anything form Avenged Sevenfold no matter how cheesy it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kccErU1v5zY[/youtube]


----------



## roastable (Jul 21, 2011)

3.5/5
I like bayside, but this isn't one of my favourite songs from them.
[youtube]wfDFyYWO_jo[/youtube]


----------



## R4Liam (Jul 21, 2011)

It's not my fave either but 5/5 at the fact you like Bayside too! I love Bloc Party also. What is your favourite Bayside song then? 


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEBYg6v3P6g[/youtube]


----------



## roastable (Jul 21, 2011)

4/5
I love dubstep! I like Phone Call From Poland.
[youtube]mgKgEJDg6so[/youtube]


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 22, 2011)

4/5

[youtube]Ke5Olb-4Xl4[/youtube]


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

5/5 he's awesome. though i don't know the original.

[youtube]4KFtgUdk11k[/youtube]
go to youtube for lyrics.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 22, 2011)

*2.5/5* Listenable, but not my kind of music.

*Lady Gaga - Edge of Glory* Just a change of pace, here's some upbeat dance pop from someone everyone knows.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeWBS0JBNzQ[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 22, 2011)

1/5 - i dislike lady gaga.



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKzC2GieSiQ[/youtube]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 23, 2011)

3/5 - passable as cheesy 80's/early 90's hair music.  However, that type of music has always seemed better off to me without any lyrics, just rock...

[youtube]l3yAx2uCoHs[/youtube]


----------



## Yumi (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes! Excellent track, -is a fan of Danger Mouse


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 24, 2011)

Improvisational music is a weird one for me although I do appreciate people making their own samples. Mixing it with "jazz" though brings it into jazz fusion territory..... to this end I am not sure I like it. It would be a great backing track to some Dutch angle stuff but as a standalone track I am not sure it does it for me.

Canned Heat - On The Road Again 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fF0LLfm2bns[/youtube]


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 24, 2011)

Interesting song, I rather like it: 7/10

What about this?
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-FP8B4cTH8&feature=related[/youtube]

The edit was me changing the song.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 24, 2011)

1/5
Not a fan of it.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzKlYiTzwME[/youtube]


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 24, 2011)

That song was utter crap 0/5.

How about this:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKg4g9zMeHI[/youtube]

It's awsome! I can play it on guitar too


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 24, 2011)

2/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdS57PXvhe0&feature=related[/youtube]


I found randomly.


----------



## Domination (Jul 25, 2011)

1/5

*Opeth - The Leper Affinity* I hated death metal and death growls until recently, but damn, Mikael is just too awesome to not like Opeth.
[youtube]mu7UvZTPT4M[/youtube]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 25, 2011)

... 2.5/5
Not a fan of people vomiting into a microphone...
The guitars almost save it though...


you have to see the instruments these two people play to truly appreciate the sounds they produce...
[youtube]OzThsAJ18Ms[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 26, 2011)

3/5 
It was.. "OK" lol.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTK7FTSqk90[/youtube]


----------



## prowler (Jul 26, 2011)

2/5. I don't like his voice, the music is nice though.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jrz2IalBRJk[/youtube]


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 26, 2011)

1/5 Here's Almost Easy By Avenged Sevenfold =D

[youtube]Fi_GN1pHCVc&ob=av3e[/youtube]


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 26, 2011)

1/5 Here's Almost Easy By Avenged Sevenfold =D

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi_GN1pHCVc&ob=av3e[/youtube]


----------



## impizkit (Jul 26, 2011)

4/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i_qxQztHRI&ob=av3e[/youtube]

Im ready to get flamed on this one!


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 26, 2011)

1/5 Nightmare From A7X

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94bGzWyHbu0&ob=av3e[/youtube]


----------



## impizkit (Jul 26, 2011)

Clearly an Avenged Sevenfold fan. 3/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kffacxfA7G4&ob=av2e[/youtube]


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 26, 2011)

Great song.
Very cleverly written lyrics.
Great singing and preforming from JB as expected.
5/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJE_Sc1Wags[/youtube]


----------



## impizkit (Jul 26, 2011)

Classic. 5/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRYNYb30nxU[/youtube]


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol funny classic = 4/5
Unholy Confessions Live At Long Beach California

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnXwUwiZ_wM[/youtube]


----------



## impizkit (Jul 26, 2011)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> Justin Bieber = 0/5
> Unholy Confessions Live At Long Beach California
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnXwUwiZ_wM[/youtube]



You are falling behind....


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 26, 2011)

I Believe In A Thing Called Love 4.2/5
So Far Away - A7X

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2CsHodyN48[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 26, 2011)

2/5 - meh, didn't really enjoy it.


Here is something really interest that i came across yesterday.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHtwZ07N1ic&ob=av2e[/youtube]


----------



## impizkit (Jul 26, 2011)

Enough Avenged Sevenfold. Are you going to list their entire catalog?

I love Linkin Park. Great cover. 5/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGJuMBdaqIw&feature=fvwrel[/youtube]


----------



## Ace (Jul 26, 2011)

2.1/5
The singer is waaaay too off for me. (THE LINKIN PARK VIDEO)

[youtube]SCPiLs18W7g[/youtube]


----------



## impizkit (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice. 4.5/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5GYOsKLp6o&ob=av2e[/youtube]


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 26, 2011)

2/5
Here Is A Supernatural Video With The Song What Do You Want From Me By Adam Lambert

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4T7c_Q1-8Y&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## impizkit (Jul 26, 2011)

2.2/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aohxhv12Ios&ob=av2n[/youtube]


----------



## Ace (Jul 26, 2011)

4.6/5 I like the instrumentation!

[youtube]OV0LJ0Dnl7A[/youtube]

Real /mu/ guy coming thru: A7X FANS BETTER WATCH OUT!


----------



## impizkit (Jul 26, 2011)

4/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJkNstUF3GA[/youtube]


----------



## Ace (Jul 26, 2011)

3/5..... What's with the simple drums?
*thank god that A7X fan is god. I can't stand that pop-punk, fashioncore movement that affects tweens*
[youtube]_oH8u9PxWJo[/youtube]


----------



## impizkit (Jul 26, 2011)

1.5/5 Sorry not a Zappa fan

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z8oYH_bhnA[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 27, 2011)

4/5
That was really good! I enjoyed it.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NKUpo_xKyQ[/youtube]


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 27, 2011)

4/5 Pretty good. I normally don't like music like that, but it was good.

[youtube]FzAsBFj4fR8[/youtube]


----------



## Narayan (Jul 27, 2011)

5/5 i love that song. it has a good message too.

[youtube]CdfJP4FF8PE[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 27, 2011)

2/5 - i didn't really enjoy it.


Try this one.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gjpri0H_RnE[/youtube]


----------



## bowlofspiders (Jul 27, 2011)

4/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ[/youtube]


----------



## matches626 (Jul 27, 2011)

4.5/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAzdgU_kpGo&ob=av2n[/youtube]


----------



## bowlofspiders (Jul 27, 2011)

5/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jK-NcRmVcw[/youtube]


----------



## matches626 (Jul 27, 2011)

4/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RukUetw0hAM&ob=av2n[/youtube]


----------



## bowlofspiders (Jul 27, 2011)

5/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrZHPOeOxQQ[/youtube]


----------



## matches626 (Jul 27, 2011)

5/5


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLHc-yIAPbg[/youtube]


----------



## bowlofspiders (Jul 27, 2011)

5/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmJvHILyeOo[/youtube]


----------



## matches626 (Jul 27, 2011)

6/5


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg&ob=av2e[/youtube]


----------



## bowlofspiders (Jul 27, 2011)

4/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlq0lYB3iSM[/youtube]


----------



## matches626 (Jul 27, 2011)

5/5


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH2w6Oxx0kQ&ob=av2e[/youtube]


----------



## bowlofspiders (Jul 27, 2011)

5/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxdmw4tJJ1Y[/youtube]


----------



## matches626 (Jul 27, 2011)

5/5


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4RjJKxsamQ&ob=av2e[/youtube]


----------



## bowlofspiders (Jul 27, 2011)

5/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oOu-vKx7Qk[/youtube]


----------



## matches626 (Jul 27, 2011)

3/5


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUJQhXQ1qWY&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 27, 2011)

2/5 I actually liked some parts, but not entirely..

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSkb0kDacjs[/youtube]


----------



## Defiance (Jul 29, 2011)

4.3/5 - I really liked it!  Sounds like something I should the HS marching band I'm a part of to play.

[youtube]QoeNKZsG-CM[/youtube]

One of the best songs by one of the best bands (it's really only about 6 minutes long).


----------



## Domination (Jul 31, 2011)

5/5 GIAA is a brilliant band, I loved Everything is Bright. Gonna check this album out. One thing I hate is that they like to add the entire blank space there, which they did with When Everything Dies too.

*Twin Atlantic - What is Light? Where is Laughter?* Alternative Rock band from Scottland. You can hear the accent.
[youtube]keYPNlqeoYU[/youtube]


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 31, 2011)

I had to swing by MERKAN youtube to watch the video, but the song was actually pretty cool.

4/5

I honestly would have given it 5/5 had I been able to understand the words a little bit better. The vocals are fairly important to me, and it's hard to ignore the accent since it gets kinda thick in places.

*Linkin Park - Hands Held High*
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gZtaV8Swas[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 31, 2011)

3/5 I LOVE Linkin Park! i like more their rock songs but this is alright, not aggressive rap
[youtube]onDh4P1cE2E[/youtube]

More love for Hugo my celeb lookalike he's British/Thai and he's actually really, realy talented!
That is his most famous title, a cover of Jay'z version with awesome vibes and rhythms, video is quite weird though much likable for its uniqueness ^^
You might know him as a songwriter for Beyonce (namely for the song DISAPPEAR), well now he's signed in Jay'z RocNation label as their "Gangsta Rock Prince"
Also deserve wayyy more recognition.. get his first international album (dont pirate u hoes, support him better >


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 4, 2011)

2.5/5
[youtube]DmqbhyS-BK8[/youtube]


----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2011)

2/5 as a single, but 4.5/5 as a soundtrack to a game. Really depends on the context.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 4, 2011)

"Pat Benatar - We Belong" you say... my main issue is that I heard this more as the covers over the years and if not it got overused in various montages. This being said other than that and being a bad reminder of the 1980s I might even get to saying I quite like that. Keeping with the theme

Mungo Jerry- In the summertime.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zc9wIzi96_E


----------



## Gahars (Aug 5, 2011)

3/5.

[youtube]wP8q0kfnhn8[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

3/5

[youtube]FGUGAHTPcak[/youtube]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> *song*



5/5, good taste in music sir!

[youtube]2u55SfJMHLA[/youtube]


----------



## Fudge (Aug 5, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I had to swing by MERKAN youtube to watch the video, but the song was actually pretty cool.
> 
> 4/5
> 
> ...


I know this I shouldn't be posting this, but LP FTW! Hands Held High is awesome.

Anyway, 3/5. I should listen to more Pink Floyd.

[youtube]OQZmrdwK7YM[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 5, 2011)

4/5 - i could see myself coming back for a second listen.




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHjjg6tUDdo[/youtube]


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 5, 2011)

3/5
[youtube]z2EMupg4YE4[/youtube]


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 5, 2011)

3/5  not bad

[youtube]w9Ry2E-1niw[/youtube]


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 5, 2011)

3.5/5
[youtube]7Sf3xhcKWe8[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 5, 2011)

2/5

[youtube]QUwxKWT6m7U[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

2/5, I really don't like her.
[youtube]nsGDqBviJ0o[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Aug 5, 2011)

3.5/5

[youtube]3svalh8dfHk[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 5, 2011)

0/5
WTF was that -.-

[youtube]Ubzrk2YVU6Y[/youtube]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 5, 2011)

nevermind


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 6, 2011)

2/5

[youtube]OrXVoIOSoN8[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 6, 2011)

5/5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I like Smashing Pumpkins. Today is my favourite song by them.

Here comes Native American song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I totally dance with them when I see street performances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
[youtube]3hvYVcFr1y4[/youtube]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 6, 2011)

4/5 makes me want to play Wild Arms


what do you get when you sample the Beatles instruments and mash them with a Jay-Z song?

[youtube]O3VVykEt37c[/youtube]


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 6, 2011)

3/5
it was a meh.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qm8PH4xAss[/youtube]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 6, 2011)

2/5...
really?  The Grey Album is meh and then you follow it up with 50 Cent?  Tough crowd.  That's the difference between Hip-Hop and Rap.


[youtube]qi6OZqqjeAE[/youtube]


----------



## shyam513 (Aug 6, 2011)

3/5 Turned off hip hop a little now, but I keep some of my old favourites. Here's one.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Do5MMmEygsY&ob=av3n[/youtube]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 6, 2011)

4/5  Can't wait for the next 2Pac album  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





enough hip-hop...

[youtube]tg4CPaKzSUU[/youtube]


----------



## Maid-chan (Aug 7, 2011)

3/5 Nice song

I'm really love this dancing
[youtube]http://youtu.be/tcnTOwZj7D0[/youtube]


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 7, 2011)

Not a big fan of pop personally, but those girls are pretty damn cute.
2/5

You know what, you guys get to listen to my feel good song. No matter how angry I am, this song is just too calm and kind of soothing to stay that way.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fcRa5Z6LmU&ob=av3e[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

5/5 im a huge fan of them, ever since my teenage back in the 90's

[youtube]pEEMi2j6lYE[/youtube]


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 10, 2011)

OVER 9THOUSAND / 5

Sorry Im just a huge MJ Fan

EMINEM - SPACE BOUND

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JByDbPn6A1o&ob=av2e[/youtube]


----------



## Claribel (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't like Eminem so I'll say 3/5
What do you guys say about Gang Starr - Full Clip?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 11, 2011)

5/5 - Eminem pwns.




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gjpri0H_RnE[/youtube]


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 11, 2011)

3/5... No Comment

Owl City - Fireflies


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 11, 2011)

5/5 - Their best song.



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYzFcet37fA[/youtube]


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 11, 2011)

5/5
Epic I added it to my iPod the second I listened to it

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fndeDfaWCg&ob=av2e[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 11, 2011)

1.5/5 for the fangirls on the vid

[youtube]pPIC7gJIW8I[/youtube]


----------



## Defiance (Aug 11, 2011)

2.5/5  I liked the instrumentals, but man, not so much that voice..

[youtube]9wZJ5yymnZA[/youtube]

One of the best songs by one of the best bands.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT:  Make sure you listen to the whole thing!  It'll be the best 14 minutes you've had for awhile.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 11, 2011)

4/5 very, very good!

now for a legend as well

[youtube]vN2ikgs7Kfc[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Aug 12, 2011)

5/5

*Kiss Kiss - Janet* Contrary to what you might expect from the name, its actually not an generic upbeat radio pop song. It's indie.
[youtube]z3yf2A825ZY[/youtube]


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 12, 2011)

4/5 
I like it

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUzd9KyIDrM&ob=av2e[/youtube]


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 12, 2011)

3/5
System of a Down has never really been my cup of tea, so to speak.

This song has been stupidly addicting for me.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfeys7Jfnx8[/youtube]


----------



## R4Liam (Aug 12, 2011)

4/5 so true! not really my taste in music but lyrically 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKbsdMRqhcI[/youtube]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 12, 2011)

1/5...i just threw up in my mouth a little bit...

[youtube]LE-JN7_rxtE[/youtube]


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 13, 2011)

5/5
Mario fan for life

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-5Bmccs2lE[/youtube]


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Aug 13, 2011)

That was pretty good 4.8/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVLK3wwtCfE[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Aug 13, 2011)

2/5 Bleh...

[youtube]iwhRquisi2U[/youtube]

Here's a little something from the King.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 13, 2011)

I love Elvis...but he slept through that one...  Still a 3/5 though

Who says you can only be either a Beatles or an Elvis person?  Why not both?

[youtube]vs7jxtPCqks[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Aug 14, 2011)

5/5 R.I.P. George Harrison. My favourite Beatle.

*Wreath - A Few Days Only* Some obscure prog band I found. Has their entire album up for free download. Reminds me of Opeth very much.
[youtube]Yk3OlaGm8QI[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 14, 2011)

3/5 - It was OK.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qw8g1HKjS0[/youtube]






!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 14, 2011)

4/5 - Taylor Swift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHjjg6tUDdo[/youtube]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 14, 2011)

3/5
I tend to gravitate more towards music that fits situations.  I think that song might fit an elevator ride pretty well...but not much else, imo.

[youtube]ccD8eCD0vWI[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

2.5 / 5 weird song

[youtube]IC3AV29Un-g[/youtube]


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 15, 2011)

2,5/5 - Didn't like that one from Green Day

[youtube]7-tUCvXvUao[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Aug 15, 2011)

1.5/5

[youtube]d_HlTGzkKeE[/youtube]

So, do you wear your sunglasses at night?


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 15, 2011)

1/5 - Never really liked those old songs except a few

And one of these is!
[youtube]dQw4w9WgXcQ[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Aug 15, 2011)

A 1 out of 5? Really? "Old" - I don't think the 1980's qualifies as old. And... Just...



Spoiler











As for the song above, 5/5. Can't beat a "golden oldie".

[youtube]dL3N4WfJJGU[/youtube]

My friend is in love with this song.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 15, 2011)

2/5 o.O

[youtube]Ysicu3_zXbw[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

EDIT: I was skipped over


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 15, 2011)

4/5


[youtube]i2rqPUstBAE[/youtube]

*EDIT: Rated wrong song so corrected it lol XD


----------



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

4/5, though a little oversung, still good.

PERSONAPERSONAPERSONAPERSONAPERSONAPERSONAPERSONAPERSONAPERSONAPERSONAPERSONAPER
SONAPERSONAPERSONAPERSONA

[youtube]_58-XYXuJMs[/youtube]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 15, 2011)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> *snip*



0/5, people need to stop posting J-Whatever. It's bad.

[youtube]lyl5DlrsU90[/youtube]


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 15, 2011)

EDIT: NVM! Lol the post thing is getting fucked up xD
Wtf song xD? 1/5

[youtube]CJLFP3JDSKo[/youtube]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 15, 2011)

2/5...

[youtube]Q4DDXvBpno0[/youtube]

@Guild
Do as you've been trained to do and kill the Malaysian Prime Minister!


----------



## Gahars (Aug 15, 2011)

0/5. I'd give it less, if it was mathematically possible. 

Didn't Guild say to stop with this crappy japanese pop or whatever they call it? Me thinks, for the good of the forum, his advice should be followed.

Edit: That was for DarkStriker. For the gnarls barkely song, I'd say about a 4/5.

[youtube]jW_aWY5PubI[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not, I love it.  It's just music in a different language, and it's the majority of the music I listen to.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 15, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry...but it's bad.  being in a cartoon you like doesn't make something good.  just ask spinach


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 15, 2011)

1/5  - okey.. i will seriously find justin bieber better than that song lol

now this is about rating song so dont go off topic


----------



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh...what?  Who's talking about cartoons?  Or even anime (which aren't cartoons)?  I was just talking about music in a different language in general, but just for that.

2/5
[youtube]sJ79TVffpB8[/youtube]


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 15, 2011)

3/5 - Despite liking the series.. i didnt like the opening. Kind of didnt have a impact like all thoe action aime out there with mecha.


[youtube]Z9BeGOBUv4Q[/youtube]


----------



## Rayder (Aug 15, 2011)

Ooh, not really into dance music myself, don't really feel I'm able to give that an unbiased rating.

Here's one for RPG/fantasy fans:

[youtube]ub8SaTDYMzc[/youtube]

Dunno if you'll like it or not, but it gives me goosebumps.


----------



## yusuo (Aug 15, 2011)

3/5 this isnt that bad to be fair although the guy whose singing doesnt sound like he belongs


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ykw0hQehxw[/youtube]


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 15, 2011)

3/5 - Did he say beiber size is me? xD
The start was a little off.. until the rapping came lol

[youtube]jGlJia9H9d8[/youtube]

Right the song is in japanese sung by koreans


----------



## prowler (Aug 15, 2011)

2/5 - I like 2PM, kinda. I love Take Off.

Also RE Japanese music. So? Music is music man.
Would you bother at all if someone started posting other music in languages like French? Probably not.

[youtube]http://youtu.be/pb3IdLdIc6s[/youtube]
People coming into this thread after seeing my name, points to you if you've already guessed the video


----------



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

3/5...WHY!?!?!?!?!?!?

Here's a video that's 100% AMERICAN!
[youtube]3HM9tyNkUAg[/youtube]


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 15, 2011)

4/5 trolololololo

[youtube]qpEVmcum3tM[/youtube]


----------



## amrboghdady (Aug 15, 2011)

2/5, sorry but they're a bit too fruity for my likings
Here's some of the music I'm more into:

[youtube]33cuybrKPmU[/youtube]


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 16, 2011)

3.5/5 - The instrument was nice all the way. The song wasn't to my liking until 1:30 or something.
Its an okey song, but it wouldnt be a song i could listen to daily.

[youtube]iGxCMwwJK3A[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Aug 16, 2011)

That is... beyond description. 0/5

[youtube]0bDY0DfEjmo[/youtube]

Now, for one of the most memorable parts of Pink Floyd's classic concept album, The Wall.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 16, 2011)

4/5 it was okay but i'm not a big fan of pink floyd

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoTEnaAI9Fo&ob=av2e[/youtube]


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 16, 2011)

@Gahars: its called kpop. One where you dont need a guitarist, drummer, bass and a screamer that can scream through a song for 4 minutes. And actually sings live comapred to most common american singer that lipsynch/cant sing live.

4/5 actually a nice song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thats actually that kind of music i listened to before Jpop which ended up with Kpop
[youtube]8d5QEWdHchk[/youtube]


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 16, 2011)

Thats not to bad 3/5. I used to listen to that until i got into post-hardcore.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0ZsV3Fzzoo&ob=av2e[/youtube]


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 16, 2011)

2.8/5 - kinda felt like normal rock. How should i describe it.. average?

This song is most likely the most known kpop song worldwide nowadays with Gee from SNSD right behind.
[youtube]qFjP-OJ7Bh4[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Aug 16, 2011)

1.5/5

[youtube]etYHWZyRSMU[/youtube]

A great song, used in an amazing scene from Babylon 5.

Edit:

And DarkStriker, seriously? You seem to have me confused for a fan of grunge, or crappy modern "rock" bands (Breaking Benjamin, Linkin Park, etc.). Which would make sense, except the songs I have posted are nothing like that. At all. Seriously, Sunglasses at Night and Come on, Eileen are just "a guitarist, drummer, bass and a screamer that can scream" (lovely repetition there)? Are your ears still functioning?

Are these the greatest songs ever? Oh, far from it. But they are well made, well sung, and catchy. These are the pieces of music that have stood the test of time and remained good.

I'm sorry for appreciating the classics, and not crappy, synthesized, mind and soulless. I guess having good taste is bad, all of a sudden.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 16, 2011)

4/5 makes me wanna listen to spice girls.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-S9ErhqPSo[/youtube]


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 16, 2011)

@Gahars: Im pretty sure i didnt say anything about your music. Was more like talking about what Kpop is and what they are capable to do compared to most common american singers who can only sing through studio with some editing. Again it doesnt nessecarily mean on what u have posted or/and listening to.

And this is one of those song i dont really like. I rather not rate these songs if possibly. I did like the part after the start scream a little though

Wonder Girls again but doing cover on Nothin on you by Bruno Mars
[youtube]I4lOv94KJRE[/youtube]


A comment from youtube: ppl have to understand WG learned english for abt 2 1/2 years.korean use symbols,their grammar,pronounce etc~is totally different+strange when it comes to english!Like "heart"in korea they'll say "heart-seu".not easy to change u know?

rmb WG began to learn english when they all was around 17-19,not 2 or 3yrs old!learn a new languages is pretty difficult(not to mention WG learn chinese too).if i ask u to say hi in korean u think u can pronounce is perfect?can so much in a short time is not bad~!

So dont rant about their bad english proununction now!


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 16, 2011)

I know but that song is mad with the screamo yours 2/5 the original was better

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5weD6fKOXSY[/youtube]


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 16, 2011)

3/5 - Well well if it isnt rune factory! Not really a fan of japanese singing english through the song. And it sounded like fry instead of fly lol.

Well i actually agree that the original is better, but THIS cover is better than the original!
Right, Jay Park is american and he sings korean pop. He was a former member of 2PM. I posted some of their videos earlier today. He lives in america yes and he have released a solo album 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[youtube]zMP-E3oHTGI[/youtube]

Compared to wonder girls, he had to actually study the korean language which is his mother language for 1-2 years to be better at it before his debut in 2PM lol.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 16, 2011)

DarkStrider: "@Gahars: its called kpop. One where you dont need a guitarist, drummer, bass and a screamer that can scream through a song for 4 minutes. And actually sings live comapred to most common american singer that lipsynch/cant sing live."

Seeing how this comment was directed at me, the implication was pretty clear. 

1/5

[youtube]qGc3rn8qaRA[/youtube]


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 16, 2011)

4/5 heard it before

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH2-TGUlwu4[/youtube]


----------



## Forstride (Aug 16, 2011)

1/5.  It's not really good song wise, and the fad/meme has been SOOOOOOOO overused since it was made.

[youtube]dlatYFKdvig[/youtube]


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 16, 2011)

Its DarkStriker.
And trust me. Those tempers here is some hardcore metal/rock lovers. It was written directly at you because u obviously said something before that. Have i linked you the MV, you would be suprised at how much auto-tune were used compared to the live show where you clearly hear their voice. And it looks like kpop isnt underrated at youtube at all seeing how those newly uploaded kpop videos is being the most viewed right now. 
2/5 - Well not exactly my cup of taste. My rating is totally one sided and shouldnt be taken that seriously xD i really hate screaming in a song. Its not that hard to scream in a song is it? Though the other parts were cool to its own degree. Gitar play was nice though!

[youtube]BgA0jzWTIN0[/youtube]


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 16, 2011)

1/5 not into it at all this time

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyN5157_Xos&ob=av2e[/youtube]


----------



## Forstride (Aug 16, 2011)

1/5.  The only thing good about it was the beat.  The singing (If you can call it that) was just awful.

[youtube]RypejAxgs8Y[/youtube]

They just released this new single over the weekend.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I'm hoping zerosuit connor will reply to this one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 16, 2011)

*6/5*   I love Devil Wears Prada.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l8h4-DUP_8[/youtube]

I Also Love Skrillex & dubstep.


And anything else post-hardcore or metalcore


----------



## Forstride (Aug 16, 2011)

3/5 - Not a dubstep fan, but it was decent.

[youtube]Iekx3gCGL6k[/youtube]

Can't remember if I posted this one before...Don't think I did though.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 16, 2011)

Loved it 4/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5ICY3mc45c[/youtube]

Attack Attack was what put me off lady gaga and onto my beloved screamo.


----------



## Forstride (Aug 16, 2011)

5/5 - Attack Attack is...Or, was, one of my favorite bands.  Their new stuff isn't that great though.  Also, the other music video for Stick Stickly is a lot better.  CRAB FUCKING CORE.

[youtube]sbqIGv2EFKI[/youtube]


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 16, 2011)

It's brilliant in my eyes.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wylcQP2sF3s&ob=av2e[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 16, 2011)

2/5 - not so brilliant in my eyes.(lol I know you werent talking about the song you posted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. )

[youtube]1V4FLUOlMks[/youtube]


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 16, 2011)

2/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ[/youtube]


----------



## amrboghdady (Aug 16, 2011)

Haha, I want this song in my funeral 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4/5

[youtube]G0VxNXtkND4[/youtube]

That gal on the vocals is just amazing!


----------



## R4Liam (Aug 16, 2011)

3.5/5 good vocals.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-kI-JWPgWU[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Aug 16, 2011)

@DarkStreaker
1) Can you please rephrase that? You're response is almost completely incomprehensible at times.
2) "And it looks like kpop isnt underrated at youtube at all seeing how those newly uploaded kpop videos is being the most viewed right now." ...You know, underrated is a compliment, right? These kpop sound like they should be considered _over_rated, at least according to my "cup of taste".

1.5/5. Sounded more like wailing to me than anything else.

[youtube]yu2NqfISm9k[/youtube]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 17, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> *snip*



5/5. I think we're all going to start a little Nazi party.

[youtube]1PYMZVuse4U[/youtube]


----------



## prowler (Aug 17, 2011)

0.5/5. I guess it would of been funny (or dramatic, whatever) in the game but I've never played it!

[youtube]http://youtu.be/gufbK2NqzuI[/youtube]
Let's get Cave Story up in this thread.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 17, 2011)

5/5 ZOMFG. Ear sex. I already loved the Cave Story music, and this is awesome too.

[youtube]2NSepK5M1ew[/youtube]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 17, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> *snip*



1/5. Very... Eck...

[youtube]1fMN00X3tzk[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Aug 17, 2011)

5/5. You remind me of the babe...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v--IqqusnNQ&ob=av2e[/youtube]

Let's get some more Bowie in here.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 17, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> *snip*



What the fuck man. We didn't even plan this shit out.

5/5 though. Always 5/5 for Bowie.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

3.5-4/5 to magic dance
For some reason after Little Kuriboh started the new series I like that song
[youtube]gsn9GpuzMtw[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Aug 17, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, it scares me sometimes.

For the above, 5/5. Gotta love the Spoony Experiment.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMThz7eQ6K0&feature=relmfu[/youtube]

Disclaimer: This music video is... _weird_.


----------



## BionicC (Aug 17, 2011)

5/5, obv.

This is, I think, my favourite Bowie song.

[youtube]Tgcc5V9Hu3g[/youtube]


----------



## Yumi (Aug 17, 2011)

5/5, ive got to listen to more of Bowie. o_o

im gonna get a 0-3/5 on this...lolz

[youtube]VLoxMiU_mko[/youtube]
-not there best but its just a fun song-


----------



## Rayder (Aug 18, 2011)

2/5....like the orchestration of the music, but I can't understand what they're saying, heh


How 'bout some nice goth metal with a hot singer?  And damn!  Can she sing!

[youtube]rKgyYgBOhdk[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Aug 18, 2011)

5/5 for the unintentional hilarity in the music video. For the song itself... eh, 2/5.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGU_4-5RaxU&ob=av2e[/youtube]


----------



## Rayder (Aug 18, 2011)

4/5....they played that song on the radio until I was sick of it when I was like 12.


OK, here's one of the few rap tunes I actually like.  It's done up to some cowboy cartoon (fairly well too) to add some humor.

[youtube]LEVbVlREemY[/youtube]


----------



## Yumi (Aug 18, 2011)

Lol "cowboy cartoon" xD
-tis Trigun


----------



## Domination (Aug 19, 2011)

3.7/5 Pretty good. Can't say its better than Hednrix though.

*TesseracT - Concealing Fate Pt. III: The Impossible* Djent.
[youtube]p8GK_Ej7a5s[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Aug 19, 2011)

2.5/5. Just a big pile of meh for me.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMYjTWbU76k[/youtube]


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 20, 2011)

Old "Liver Lips" Loving the old school sax. 4.5/5
Speaking of sax, and if you love pure talent check this.
[youtube]OPDzpe9WLWM[/youtube]


----------



## Forstride (Aug 21, 2011)

3/5.  Not really my taste, but it wasn't that bad.

[youtube]r0a-o16i_Gw[/youtube]

I normally don't like dubstep, but these guys are amazing.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 21, 2011)

1/5. I still cannot stand Dubstep.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSHY1_ux8rs[/youtube]

Too late for the chain of Bowie songs we had going, but God damn, this has been stuck in my head for days.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 21, 2011)

4/5

[youtube]c5Ih53hvva0[/youtube]


----------



## hunter291 (Aug 21, 2011)

5/5

I just love persona 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[youtube]dUKH3gWfWUQ[/youtube]


----------



## prowler (Aug 21, 2011)

0/5 - Not my type of music.

[youtube]http://youtu.be/fciCbwkanN8[/youtube]


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 21, 2011)

1/5, I didn't like it. 

Hey!  Hootie and the Blowfish are back......  Sort of....
[youtube]etr7UtnUflM[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Aug 21, 2011)

2.5/5. That's the most plain, inoffensively crafted song I've heard in a while.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Nf_MD5gHXk[/youtube]

Let's get some D up in here.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 21, 2011)

5/5 Wow, that's pretty sweet. Is that a new song? I haven't heard that Tenacious D song before.

[youtube]o5Oc9Adra1Q[/youtube]


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 21, 2011)

3/5 not my kind of song in general, but its not as annoying to listen to as other songs

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lLs2dC9NaE[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 21, 2011)

2/5 - not a fan.



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y_Op6yqpeU[/youtube]


Edit: fixed.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 21, 2011)

2/5. Not a huge fan, to be honest.

As for the D, that's actually a pretty old song. It's from their first album, _Tenacious D_. If you haven't listened to it all the way, it is worth checking out.

Here's some more D.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5pQXZxg6c8&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 21, 2011)

3/5 I liked it, but not as much as the other one. 

[youtube]hzM71scYw0M[/youtube]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 22, 2011)

5/5 of course.

[youtube]nAyZRszhqa0[/youtube]

and a big thumbs down to the guy who gave Lennon 2/5...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 23, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> and a big thumbs down to the guy who gave Lennon 2/5...


sickening.. like, litteraly! grow some feelings and listen again to it.. big, big thumbs down

3/5 for OldBoy song, not too bad nor awesome to me

[youtube]KxZ9_XlL19E[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Aug 23, 2011)

2.5/5

Now, for the best song to drive to in history.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvV3nn_de2k&ob=av2e[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 23, 2011)

2/5 now for the real one to drive to
[youtube]JsMUQK4jdsQ[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Aug 23, 2011)

1.5/5. Just... just not for me.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcmBALxDkRY[/youtube]

Not sure if this has been posted already, but this is just amazing.


----------



## Snailface (Aug 23, 2011)

3.5/5
Funny song, but forgettable. If I was in 7th grade I'm sure I would have given it a 5/5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[youtube]SDTZ7iX4vTQ[/youtube]





 It's got whistling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heard this song on the radio today and made it my life's mission to find it on the net. Doesn't happen often. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Google the lyrics after you listen to it for a nice little shock.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 23, 2011)

0/5. Oh God, I hate that stupid song. Goddamned radio stations play it nonstop around here.

I need some good music to counteract that fecal waterslide.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4zmv1IFCOA[/youtube]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 25, 2011)

4/5

If Queen were still around today, I believe they might be....

[youtube]wAitL1ZcxUY[/youtube]
song doesn't start until 2:57
These guys are effing insane live


----------



## Gahars (Aug 25, 2011)

2.5/5. Eh, I'm sorry, they just really aren't my thing.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErPywgiMb4k[/youtube]

Now for one from the Piano Man himself.

Edit: Replaced original video with a different version. I don't know why, but I prefer the live version to the studio recording.


----------



## gbatempfan1 (Aug 25, 2011)

4/5 - Let it play in the background while I was cleaning up, he truly is the piano man.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-CQk2U0LAE[/youtube]

Now piano man by billy joel, because you can never have to much.


----------



## Forstride (Aug 25, 2011)

5/5.  Amazing song.

[youtube]-WCFUGCOLLU[/youtube]

EDIT: Rating was originally for Gahars, but it still applies.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 25, 2011)

4.5/5. You know, I really don't listen to enough of the Steve Miller Band.

And now, for a classic instrumental song...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIldF-pGUCU&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 25, 2011)

3.6/5 i know i have heard that one before somewere... anyway not really my style but it wasn't that bad.
[youtube]aJ6hit0u9vc[/youtube]


----------



## Nebz (Aug 26, 2011)

3/5. Not bad but not really my taste.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENXvZ9YRjbo[/youtube]
Yeah I know... kinda boring.... 
It's just one of those songs that hit me when I was younger and has stuck with me forever


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2011)

3/5 It's not bad... Weezer's Pop Rock/Alternative Rock style can be pretty interesting at times.

*Scraps of Tape - Grand Letdown* Post-Rock with vocals I guess?
[youtube]3h0Amr28uKs[/youtube]


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 26, 2011)

3.5/5 The song was interesting. The guitar kept my invested, but the vocals were really off and on.

Speaking of Weezer, here is an excellent cover, mash-up thing they did:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_8GNaEVCPU[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 26, 2011)

3/5 - lol, god knows how many of these exist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

[youtube]ta7EPWzudYY[/youtube]
this has to be a 5/5!!! BESTEST SONG EVER! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the music may feel a little generic, but the lyrics got into me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 26, 2011)

4/5. They are a pretty good band, I'm glad that Alan Wake introduced me to them.

Speaking of Alan Wake...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOxSqSxRy-4[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 26, 2011)

Haha Alan Wake introduced you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? 3/5

[youtube]GEpEeAPwdgs[/youtube]

fucking vevo -.-. anyway, reposted.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 27, 2011)

4/5 i like it

[youtube]fzb75m8NuMQ[/youtube]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 28, 2011)

2/5

Here's an interesting acoustic performance from Gnarls Barkley
[youtube]qTp17VO6Yws[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Aug 29, 2011)

3.5/5. It's a fine song, even if I don't listen to too much of his music. But he reminds me too much of the epic cry guy.

Now, for something that just got stuck in my head...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoiQw7kPqf8[/youtube]

And the video isn't connected, it just has the best audio quality.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 29, 2011)

6/5 That was so amusing, makes me happy inside.

[youtube]DKbPUzhWeeI[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Aug 29, 2011)

3.5/5 The Doors are ok, they get a little monotonous most of the time though.

*The Ocean Collective - The Origin of Species* Post-Metal/Sludge/Progressive Metal with surprisingly intelligent lyrics.
[youtube]MqrKJTN6G5Y[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 29, 2011)

4/5 - I love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! But thats not their best song lol.

[youtube]p2qLTsYr39c[/youtube]


----------



## Nebz (Aug 29, 2011)

2/5. I can bare with it but it's just one of _those_ songs.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ntg8o1JIBKI[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 29, 2011)

3/5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Drive is my favourite song by Incubus.


RAP/Hip-hop/RnB mood today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[youtube]g_Z18jPHgJI[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 29, 2011)

3/5 - not the best tinie tempah song but i sorta dislike wiz khalifa....


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS8NvoMudy8[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 29, 2011)

3/5. Not much into Acoustic version.. well, at least not always.
[youtube]a4Rp-PEDGdQ[/youtube]


----------



## Forstride (Sep 1, 2011)

2/5.  I can't stand rock like that (It's almost like country and rock mixed together).

[youtube]Oka7kDpbqxQ[/youtube]



Spoiler



Yes, I chose this song as the band's name is the opposite of the song name of the video you posted.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 2, 2011)

*3/5* Pretty good.

*The Rocket Summer - Of Men And Angels* A Christian rock song. I am not in any way a devout Christian, but the song itself is great and I can appreciate it a lot.
[youtube]G_GmLkIu2ew[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 2, 2011)

3/5 - generic? A bit I guess..

[youtube]rj4zPmlbGHg[/youtube]


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 2, 2011)

*3.5/5* Pretty good... also.

*Radiohead - Last Flowers* The band that has now become my favorite (tied with Muse), this is one of my favorite tracks from them that happens to be a B-Side. An outstanding ballad showcasing a great vocal performance.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mq5eD5i2WTc[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Sep 2, 2011)

2/5 I cannot stand Radiohead. At all.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXs93KbBCgY[/youtube]

This has been stuck in my head for the longest time, and it just. won't. *leave*.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 2, 2011)

3.5/5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. the video you posted is blocked in my country. Try not to post music videos, but lyrics versions.

[youtube]s0McfH-hweQ[/youtube]


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 2, 2011)

4/5 Gotta love Roses.

Let's get some more in here.
[youtube]047jbfCE4p8[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Sep 2, 2011)

5/5. All the way. Also, sorry, I wasn't aware of the restriction.

Edit: That was for Tanveer's. Scott, your video doesn't seem to be working. 

Anyway, for another song that's been stuck in my head recently.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTUiQzhA0Go[/youtube]


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 2, 2011)

I fixed mine, just so you know. 5/5 I love that song.

Not as much as this though.
[youtube]JxpmbEATBH0[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Sep 4, 2011)

4.5/5

And for the video you fixed, awesome. This is kind of unrelated, but I always did hate how the music video cut the solo short. 

Anyway...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrTDa3XTUxw[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 4, 2011)

3/5. It wasnt too bad you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
[youtube]-IUeVq9nm9Q[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 5, 2011)

3/5, i like Dave Grohl and the Foo's for the sake of my Nirvana nostalgia but this track is not so good to me

For my 777 post an artist im very fond of.. so beautiful and talented.. this one song lyrics relate to me so much, as well >.<

[youtube]d1vjRu3WUEE[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Sep 5, 2011)

2/5. I couldn't stand that song; it's a little too sappy and generic for my tastes.

Anyway, might as well post a sad song that I find to be affecting.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd_Fdly3rX8[/youtube]


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 5, 2011)

Eh. Not bad. Kinda depressing. The guy's got talent but I won't be adding that song to my MP4 player any time soon. Since he does at least have some skill I'll rate it 3/5.

Here's my choice:



Spoiler



[youtube]7XW47LpkB-4[/youtube]



Discovered this album's existance a few days ago and I've been listening to this song over and over again for the last few hours.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 5, 2011)

3/5, cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqzZUJN-jfI[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Sep 6, 2011)

5/5 It's fucking Jimi Hendrix, duh.

*Dream Theater* Their newest album, as good as Images. Amazingly epic song.
[youtube]SvJ_nx8We8E[/youtube]


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 6, 2011)

3.5 Interesting, but far too long for my palate.

Found these guys through Pandora not long ago, but this song stuck out (and stuck in my head).
[youtube]VBHoqA1yye0[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 6, 2011)

2/5 - meh could have been better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

[youtube]s4nWy8pmIM4[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't like a lot of Heart's songs, but Barracuda is a straight up classic. 4/5

Now, for a song that Guild got stock in my head...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ISHYtccEs0[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 6, 2011)

3/5. I used to listen to him back when I was a kid. Or my dad used to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[youtube]gpqmoBYkQfc[/youtube]
This one is pretty good!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 7, 2011)

*1.5/5* At this point, it's impossible to take the song with even the slightest amount of seriousness.

*Marianas Trench - Good to You (feat. Kate Voegele)* A great pop rock duet that feels very pleasing.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h_Gde6XB9E&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 7, 2011)

4/5 It was pretty good. Nice mix, as you said.

[youtube]pI2Q8L8L3Ks[/youtube]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 8, 2011)

4/5 I really liked Maroon 5's first album.  Especially liked how I found it in the bargain bin at Target and then like 2 years later they started playing them on the radio...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[youtube]LlVI7ZNiFlI[/youtube]
I'd love to see someone try and give this anything other than 5/5


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 8, 2011)

4/5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - It's pretty catchy!! but it's not a 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Try this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrZ4sMRYimw&feature=relmfu[/youtube]


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 8, 2011)

5/5 I've heard that song a couple times but I never knew it was called until now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also, random video lol.
[youtube]uPQ3YBPU[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 8, 2011)

Scott, you messed up the link lol. Will rate the one before.. 3/5.

[youtube]hPxLrKRbuP0[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 8, 2011)

2/5 - mehhh, not the sorta T.I. songs i prefer......



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWJCPXRxo2U[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 9, 2011)

I would certainly not call it bad but having had it just end I am not sure I can recall the song itself although I clicked on a couple of other tracks of theirs and they were quite varied so there might be something there. Still it would make a great backing track for a film sequence.

*Mari Boine Persen - Vuoi Vuoi Mu, Idjagiedas *
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYevBLUtuLc[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 9, 2011)

3/5 for the oriental feel

Now some classic masterpiece done in Celtic style.
I warn already for a potential shit rating from the next poster, listen to it or get a soul.

[youtube]9yR4E68lYJU[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2011)

4/5 Nothing wrong with the celtic style. It really adds something to the song, it's very different but still very beautiful.

*The Pineapple Thief - 3000 Days* Prog.
[youtube]y0j2X6mAOXo[/youtube]


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 10, 2011)

3/5 It's alright, but the singing sounds weird in the song. 

[youtube]NxwOf6RZAAs[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 10, 2011)

5/5 - Linkin park is awesome is Linkin Park




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GemKqzILV4w&feature=related[/youtube]


EDIT: I SURE DID!!!


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 10, 2011)

You messed up on the embed lol. Anyway, copied the link. 5/5 I hear on the radio all the time, I love it. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIjVuRTm-dc[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 10, 2011)

5/5 - Maroon 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Enjoy this vid!!!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mGBaXPlri8&list[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Sep 10, 2011)

1/5. Just... crap.

Also, Linkin Park... 5/5... that's a good joke. You were joking, right?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkjKQmjLLxY[/youtube]


----------



## Defiance (Sep 11, 2011)

3.3/5  It was interesting..

[youtube]ouQ7VZaRGyE[/youtube]

EDIT:  Make sure to watch it in a higher quality (480p/720p).


----------



## undercoverjamil (Sep 11, 2011)

3.5/5   I was expecting something to kick in, but it never did...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuN5taRgGTE[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 11, 2011)

A nice video and although I will save it for when I hear a more complex track from them they have potential as rappers as well but it did very little for me either as a social issues track (oversimplification much? to say nothing of the DU stuff) or a piece of music.

I do not doubt I have posted the following before but 

*The Ramones- I wanna live*
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BCTgMbLn_Q[/youtube]


----------



## chinboogie (Sep 11, 2011)

2.5/5 There is music I dislike more however I don't like it not my taste.

[youtube]http://youtu.be/XdQAeO-PGk0[/youtube]


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 12, 2011)

Ahh classical. Love it. A bit out of my taste range for classical though. 3.5/5

[youtube]b8yXgpbN-5M[/youtube]
Disclosure: I stole this song from Google's Magnifier blog.


----------



## xist (Sep 12, 2011)

2/5....

It's too insubstantial for me without any real reason to ever listen to it again. I also dislike Sam Duckworth's vocal style....that type of singer who just doesn't sound like their voice is strong enough. If you like GCWCF check out his solo stuff maybe?

This is a new find of mine....most happy with myself....

[youtube]yUM34NQdaiI[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Sep 12, 2011)

1/5. It was starting off alright... and then the gutteral noise singing started. Blech.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fymw5ie9Zd4[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 13, 2011)

3/5 - Not too bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

[youtube]TVad3YOO9eo[/youtube]


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 13, 2011)

5/5 love bullet

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ6zr6kCPj8[/youtube]

EVERYDAY IM SHUFFELING


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 13, 2011)

5/5 - YOU SHUFFLIN'?!!?



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AW9C3-qWug[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 14, 2011)

2/5 - I dont know why, but I didnt even end up listening to the whole song :/

[youtube]QcZ02Nwsi_s[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Sep 14, 2011)

2.5/5

Just didn't appeal to me at all.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk3mAX5xdxo[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 15, 2011)

5/5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEESH!
[youtube]2UvzD4gZnw4[/youtube]


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Sep 15, 2011)

2/5 - sorry, too plain :/ the beginning was good, but then decresed

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gOHvDP_vCs&ob=av3e[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 15, 2011)

5/5 - JT Future-Sex/Love-Sound album is EPIC!!!


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1l9PMJh9bU&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 15, 2011)

1/5

4 power chords and poor, sloppy vocals.

[youtube]XmIqIVxUuKs[/youtube]


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 15, 2011)

Meh its okay but not really good 2/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx6FV2qR2TY[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2011)

5/5. I love this song; I'm glad the L4D2 advertisements introduced me to Clutch.

I have been listening to this guy's work for a bit on youtube. It's... surprisingly good, I must say. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Kvmew8zAPg[/youtube]


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 16, 2011)

4/5

Now i'll go abit off-topic but IMO songs suck, real music is no lyrics, which I'm going to present:-

[youtube]kuuKUxg0HDE[/youtube]

Listen full before judging, it really kicks off after 2mins or so


----------



## Gahars (Sep 16, 2011)

3/5

It was okay. It was just... okay.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1IxOS4VzKM[/youtube]

I have had this stuck in my head for longest time now and I don't know why...

And yeah, definitely not NSFW.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 17, 2011)

4/5 - Definitely surprised by that one!  Kinda catchy in a poppy type way but definitely not a pop song!

[youtube]8ip8OsExLJs[/youtube]


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 17, 2011)

4/5 Its good



Spoiler



I KNOW IT!!!


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyx6JDQCslE[/youtube]


----------



## kevan (Sep 17, 2011)

1/5 for song.
500/5 for wtf ftw clip xD

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFH9i8MHqMA[/youtube]


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 17, 2011)

1 trillion / 5 (IM SO HIPSTAH!!!)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NisCkxU544c[/youtube]

Is he a boss??????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I dont think it was mentioned.


----------



## kevan (Sep 17, 2011)

5/5 - Like a Boss!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97nAvTVeR6o[/youtube]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 17, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> *stuff*



Suck my own dick like a boss.

5/5

[youtube]ogMNV33AhCY[/youtube]


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 17, 2011)

I know the MJ off by heart now!!!! 5/5

Love pendulum 5/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI6CfKcMhjY&feature=fvwrel[/youtube]


----------



## kevan (Sep 17, 2011)

Too fast for you Guild


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 17, 2011)

still epic 5/5


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 17, 2011)

3.95/5

[youtube]P7Rp1l6Z3LQ[/youtube]


----------



## shortz1994 (Sep 17, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QP2gRHj6cxA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Forstride (Sep 17, 2011)

0/5.  Sorry, but that was just awful.

BTW, you forgot to rate the above poster's song.

[youtube]0XVT0JfmEWY[/youtube]

Dubcore.  :3


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 17, 2011)

2/5 - It's like a hardcore version of the sun cream song.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 18, 2011)

3/5.  Instrument playing was great, but the singing...Not so much.

[youtube]7OSSI5hgQVo[/youtube]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 18, 2011)

2/5

[youtube]YgSPaXgAdzE[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2011)

3.5/5 I've tried listening to Beck a few times, he's pretty good, but never really grew on me.

*The Pineapple Thief - Drain*
[youtube]hXzQRYBEJHo[/youtube]


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 19, 2011)

Twas ok 3/5


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 20, 2011)

3/5. Okay.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VQC486qQgk[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Sep 20, 2011)

0/5. I cannot stand Skrillex, or dubstep in general.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIZFq3VDeUY[/youtube]

Let's Queen this thread up.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 20, 2011)

3/5 - Didn't particularly had the need to stop listening to it half way through.....didn't really want to replay it either.




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gjpri0H_RnE[/youtube]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 20, 2011)

0/5, I fucking hate J-Shit.

[youtube]CSJXle3LP_Q[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Sep 20, 2011)

1/5, I hate music like that.  Of course, I'm not really an A-Rock person, but I specifically hate singers like that.

[youtube]iUBwjyhRweQ[/youtube]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 21, 2011)

5/5, but what do you mean A-Rock? They're "nu metal" according to Wikipedia.

WARNING: Definitely NSFW. But the song is stupidly catchy and you can get a boner from watching the video.

[youtube]L_fCqg92qks[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Sep 21, 2011)

Um.../5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9QpOfhAPXs&feature=feedf[/youtube]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 21, 2011)

3/5

[youtube]THWMlZMj8dQ[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 21, 2011)

3.5/5 i like it, remind me of sex pistols some

[youtube]7sybtLCbd6M[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 21, 2011)

Done properly that would make a spectacular backing track and I would not mind it being on in the background of somewhere but as a standalone track I am not sure- you said reminds you of in your rating and I dare say despite my less than stellar musical knowledge I could list their influences without hesitation. I did listen to a couple of their other songs though and could get behind them though.

The Bloodhound Gang - Legend In My Spare Time 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e80FpdH9XVU[/youtube]

Psyched for their new album whenever it decides to drop.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 22, 2011)

*2.5/5* Not really my type.

*Fall Out Boy - I Don't Care* Great song from a great pop rock band. I've been repeating it for the past hour for some reason. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55ZFNpf1cK0[/youtube]


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 22, 2011)

5/5.... reason being ITS F.O.B.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCSBoOcGFFE[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Sep 22, 2011)

4/5. It was good, but not their best. (Also, 5 out of 5 for Fallout Boy? Seriously?)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AIrrbDU6wM[/youtube]

I owe the guys at Extra Credits for getting this stuck in my head.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 22, 2011)

3/5 - mehh...nothing much to say.


Pure talent right here!
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaV9yPc_EYw&feature=relmfu[/youtube]


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 23, 2011)

4/5.
Very talented indeed!

Anyways, lets bring some classics!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1YjmXSyHa8[/youtube]


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 23, 2011)

5/5.

That video was a Fantastic Voyage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now let's switch it up wit some Reggae mon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlkxymLBO0w[/youtube]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 24, 2011)

4/5

[youtube]fMR7-zWGfrM[/youtube]


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 24, 2011)

4/5
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffCmFDzaYyQ[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Sep 24, 2011)

0/5 I cannot stand Bob Marley; apparently smoking pot, having little musical talent, and talking about how "the world can be, like, bad, man" is enough to make you a cultural icon. Please.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXRExocnpUw[/youtube]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 24, 2011)

no offense, but the only difference between Bob Marley and The Rolling Stones is their genre...

...oh right, the Stones did a lot more than smoke pot didn't they...


----------



## Gahars (Sep 24, 2011)

riposte said:
			
		

> no offense, but the only difference between Bob Marley and The Rolling Stones is their genre...
> 
> ...oh right, the Stones did a lot more than smoke pot didn't they...



Both used drugs, sure, but the difference is that the Rolling Stones produced good music, while Bob Marley just crapped out "jams".

My problem with Marley is, despite/because of his poor musical ability, for smoking pot and being "like, totally deep about things", he became celebrated as a cultural icon and, this cracks me up, a hero.

Ha ha, no.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 24, 2011)

4/5 on the Stones song

and...

Really, I'm not a huge fan of reggae and I love the Stones, but it's silly to say that Bob Marley had no musical talent.  Have you listened to his music?  More than one or two songs?

Having said that...the Stones seem to think Bob Marley's music is worth sharing...

[youtube]HDF0Ycl-djw[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Sep 24, 2011)

2/5.

To be fair, the Stones also seem to think that continuing to tour when they are far, far beyond their prime is a great idea as well. Also, I'm not putting them as "the greatest band of all time" or anything: they are pretty good, and have made some great music over the years, but I wouldn't put them as the pinnacle of music or anything like that. Just wanted to make that clear.

Yes, I've heard a fair amount of his music. And I didn't say Bob Marley had no talent; I said he had "little talent". I stand by that statement.

I just resent the fact that a vastly overrated musician, despite really doing nothing, is treated as an inspirational figure (Also: Seeing kids walking around in Bob Marley shirts, proclaiming him to be a genius, is both frustrating and saddening). 

Anyway...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQsugjDVvJI[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 24, 2011)

A fine song from Queen but far from their best work and it would be a very long mix CD of their stuff before it featured.

Something instrumental I think
Eluveitie - Setlon 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYSJG_8mFss[/youtube]


As for the topic being discussed
"Seeing kids walking around in Bob Marley shirts, proclaiming him to be a genius, is both frustrating and saddening"
I would be inclined to make a list of similar concepts (Jazz fan= downloaded a couple of Miles Davis mp3s, the ever curious che guevara shirts/posters, scarface posters.......) but I think it boils down to something like unless you are an ad man/similar parasite ignore what the kids are doing.


----------



## Domination (Sep 25, 2011)

5/5 Chyeah Folk Metal

*Oceansize - An Old Friend Of the Christy's* Some heavy and dark Post-Rock/Modern Prog, that probably won't be popular with many of you here, since its rather long and repetitive. But hey, they're my favourite band.
[youtube]SUWDe5MZ-I8[/youtube]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 25, 2011)

4/5  Good background music for Dead Island...  Can probably guess what I'll be doing tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]RQts7LMT5g8[/youtube]


----------



## 2Game4Ever (Sep 25, 2011)

3/5 It's kinda meh


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoEYEd-HDDg[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Sep 25, 2011)

1/5 Don't like the genre, nor that song.

[youtube]463Us587Z9o[/youtube]
And yes, this song is in English.


----------



## 2Game4Ever (Sep 25, 2011)

2/5

I love Persona, but I dislike the song

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeYsTmIzjkw&ob=av3e[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 26, 2011)

I find comedy rap endlessly amusing but that song got a bit overplayed when it came out and I was there for it.

Speaking of overplayed songs
Nena - 99 Luftballons (German version from 1984)
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9whehyybLqU[/youtube]


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 26, 2011)

I always liked that song 4/5.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 26, 2011)

5/5. Fun song, and I really enjoyed NOES3. New Nightmare and the first movie are better, but it's still a fun film. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Y1u2sWiRsw[/youtube]

How about some Lonely Island?


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 26, 2011)

Not bad, 3/5

I love this one:



Edit: Sorry, bad cut paste.


----------



## Jockel (Sep 26, 2011)

Can't be viewed in my country, unfortunately. How about this:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYxu2G8zdEw[/youtube]


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 26, 2011)

2/5 for being differnet. I couldn't get into it though.


----------



## 2Game4Ever (Sep 27, 2011)

2/5 meh

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=JCe8TbXnZqg[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Sep 27, 2011)

Another 0/5. I mean, Dubstep? More like terrible music. The fact that there is no joke is the joke.

I can say, without any hint of irony, that this song is far better than anything skrillex ever made.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsdj9NRzqC4[/youtube]


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 27, 2011)

3.5/5 good classic a bit poppy.


----------



## cosmiccow (Sep 27, 2011)

can't rate, not showing in my country :/
but i think from memory i can give it 4/5

[youtube]UdT13eIs9Ro[/youtube]


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok! That was heavy. Too heavy for my taste 1.5/5

@Gahars, you got me going on 80's pop now.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 27, 2011)

Dragon - Dreams Of Ordinary Men you say...... took me a long time to remember hearing it before and then I remembered it is a staple of weddings (don't ask) and discos. As such I must be opposed to it but I would infinitely rather that than some of the other stuff.
Sticking with the 80s theme
Stan Ridgway - Camouflage 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFYxCIr-Byo[/youtube]


----------



## Smuff (Sep 27, 2011)

Stan Ridgeway - Genius call, love it 5/5.

[youtube]QjHBgrVBrNI[/youtube]


----------



## Forstride (Sep 28, 2011)

0/5.  Not my type of music, but it was just awful regardless, especially the singing, if you can even call it that.

[youtube]o1ez6jcpPnI[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Sep 28, 2011)

And _that's_ singing? Uh huh...

1/5. Blech...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dbh_k5GLRuQ[/youtube]

I've been talking about this song with my friends, and now it's stuck. Short, but still good.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 28, 2011)

5/5 of course Pink Floyd is Cult

Another cult piece of poise here

[youtube]G6Kspj3OO0s[/youtube]


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 28, 2011)

3/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpS7nCweYZI&ob=av2e[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2011)

That was... 1/5 Sorry, couldn't stand it.

*Guthrie Govan - Fives* Some shred. One of the best guitarists around today, even Paul Gilbert thinks Guthrie Govan is great.
[youtube]-yPEewaalik[/youtube]


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 28, 2011)

5/5 Perfect 
For some reason, it reminded me of Card Captor Sakura Instrumental CD I once had. Or it could be some videogame I played before... Either way it felt nostalgic.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98ew0VtHmik[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 28, 2011)

I kept thinking of http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lCaZoREq_M...feature=related the entire time that was playing. This being said although it did not have quite the same effect as some of the metal versions of classic game songs the castle theme was novel.

*Turbonegro - Staten Och Kapitalet*
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBk7WPmrmD4[/youtube]


----------



## R4Liam (Sep 28, 2011)

3/5 pretty good!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3T1hIKkGejI[/youtube]


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 28, 2011)

4/5 pretty good. Someone needs to take that animation concept and turn into DS homebrew.


----------



## Domination (Sep 29, 2011)

4/5 Dude that's pretty good, I love their eccentricity.

*Emerson, Lake & Palmer - The Barbarian* Here's some classic prog(i.e. instrumental wank) from ELP.
[youtube]IgSLXqv-1CQ[/youtube]


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 29, 2011)

5/5 love EL&P!!!!!!

here is another old prog band
*UK - In The Dead Of Night - By The Light Of Day - Presto Vivace And Reprise*
[youtube]http://youtu.be/TYHcXNPF23s[/youtube]


----------



## wasim (Sep 29, 2011)

not my type 2/5
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pb-EwykPTv8[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Sep 29, 2011)

1/5. I'm sorry, but Deadmau5 is just God awful. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDCc5bonqUc[/youtube]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 29, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> *song*



5/5. Can't you hear the thunder?

[youtube]RQciegmLPAo[/youtube]

Kinda sad song but I do enjoy it.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 29, 2011)

4/5 for sure

[youtube]iTEBwEZir54[/youtube]

I picked up Clint Lowery's (guitarist from Sevendust) solo stuff off iTunes last week and I can't stop listening to it...  I definitely recommend it to anyone who likes acoustic/chill music!


----------



## Domination (Sep 30, 2011)

3.5/5

*John Frusciante - Unreachable* Speaking of guitarists and their solo projects... Ex-RHCP guitarist(the best RHCP guitarist too). His style is really different from RHCP.
[youtube]oRp1G8Po3tM[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

4/5 very good, tripping sound 

Here's one of my fav track and band, just don't listen if you'r depressive tho

[youtube]XU1iayyUGU0[/youtube]


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 30, 2011)

3/5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Dave Rodgers - Beat Of The Rising Sun* eurobeat ftw!
[youtube]lhbOZkQLQ20[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 30, 2011)

For most of that my mind replaced the track with either the one from the car chase near the start of the transformers film (Stan Bush- dare) or the anime spoof song from southpark. When it did not though it certainly did not offend my ears, whether I would be able to say I once heard it tomorrow is a different matter though.

In fact as I am in a transformers frame of mind
Spectre General- hunger
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHWRyS57Eq8[/youtube]


----------



## Defiance (Oct 1, 2011)

3.8/5 It was pretty good.

[youtube]AZSL_7W5Rqw[/youtube]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 2, 2011)

4/5  Good background music for some gaming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]zUvuXXbMwq8[/youtube]
quite possibly one of my top 10 favorite songs ever...


----------



## Domination (Oct 3, 2011)

4/5 I really like the effects on the voice, good reverb and echo. Very soulful song, the atmosphere is well established and fits perfectly with the song. The bass tone is pretty sexy as well, deep and rich. I don't really like the ending though, its good but the drumming spoilt it for me.

*Oceansize - Amputee* Been listening to this again, quite frequently, for the past few days.
[youtube]v0YkSeKjljQ[/youtube]


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 3, 2011)

4.5/5 Really nice depth to that, enjoyable listening.

I'm not sure why I'm posting this. It brought a smile to my face and I have had a few drinks. Respect to Liliy.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 3, 2011)

3/5. It was alright.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9hLcRU5wE4[/youtube]

I just realized that I haven't listened to this for the longest time. That was a mistake.


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 3, 2011)

5/5 Wow! Meatloaf! Mr Loaf! I'll have to dig up my favorite song. It's been a while.

In the meantime, a quirky band from down under.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 3, 2011)

4.5/5, that guys not bad, and I like that genre.

[youtube]hctZHMzT9O4[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 3, 2011)

edit: I thought I pressed reload before pressing post. Some rating in a few minutes.

To say nothing of the understanding me and mine arrived at with this song (never play it) it is not bad even if I kept thinking of the literal version of another of his songs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdKz3_tcW1E
Some accuse it of being a top driving song but compared to la grange it is not even close.

Mantis41's choice. A modern protest song from an orchestra..... quite nice to listen to but having recently watched Bill Bailey's remarkable guide to the orchestra it did not rise above that.

Wonderboy- quite possibly my favourite standalone Tenacious D song. Some of there I enjoyed more with the context of a TV show or film but standalone that has to be my favourite.

Murder City Devils - Boom Swagger Boom 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzgLXWdAQas[/youtube]


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 3, 2011)

Edit: DOH! ninjaed by fast6191 (it's in the name). 2/5

3.5/5 LOL, I played this at work a while back and the guys looked at me as if I was I looper. Not my favorite but still, I love Jack and Kyle.

I found the Meatloaf track.


----------



## Domination (Oct 4, 2011)

3.8/5 Pretty good song. Good, but not really special, its just another one of those epic heavy metal anthems. Meat Loaf is a good singer, but I somehow feel that it has a Judas Priest-vibe, if it was Halford singing instead, I think it could sound even more epic.

*Vessels - Monoform* Helioscope is a pretty good album.
[youtube]Bdmrd53HBSY[/youtube]


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 4, 2011)

3/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXtATeQ7GKg&ob=av2n[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2011)

Gah false 1980s flashback. Actually it was not that bad, no chance of ever finding itself in my library but not bad.

As you have put me in the mood for another driving music video. I have a feeling either I or someone else posted this not so long ago (search says no but I do not trust it) so apologies if so.
The Hillbilly Moon Explosion - 'My Love For Evermore'
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rlYPb2plaY[/youtube]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 4, 2011)

3/5 would have been better were it not for dude's voice...

can't remember if I posted this before...but you can never go wrong with Soundgarden
[youtube]sC2GjXMk7i4[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Oct 5, 2011)

2/5. I really, really don't care for Soundgarden, but they aren't the worst thing out there.

Now, for best worst song+music video combo...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJQVlVHsFF8[/youtube]


----------



## mameks (Oct 5, 2011)

So unbelievably shit.
0/5
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeRY-jxKuqA[/youtube]


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 5, 2011)

Not too bad 2.5/5


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 5, 2011)

4/5 I like it
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOaXn-i86R0[/youtube]


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 5, 2011)

That's ok. The copy was a bit jangly 3/5

Here is another Chris Isaak


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 5, 2011)

4/5 stil love that artist
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAjR4_CbPpQ&ob=av2e[/youtube]


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice, Different 4/5,

Last one before I go and then I will get off the Chris Isaak thing


----------



## Domination (Oct 6, 2011)

4.3/5 Great singing(he sounds just like Roy Orbison) and great guitar tone. The whole song has a beautiful dreamy Blues vibe, and the drums are subtle enough and fit in with that atmosphere.

*Small Leaks Sink Ships - Sackcloth in Ashes* Totally indie.
[youtube]oXVJdxP4IvI[/youtube]


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 6, 2011)

3/5 Meh.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A003jMT4CMw[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 6, 2011)

1/5 - Seriously? 


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYzFcet37fA[/youtube]


EDIT: Double post.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 6, 2011)

1.5/5. That was pretty bad, though I do appreciate you honestly rating the MLP thing.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNw1ZPzqP9Q&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

Instantly 5/5 for David Bowie

I' disappointed with the lack of Video Game music...so here.
[youtube]1ZGcN1ujfvc[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Oct 7, 2011)

5/5 Wtf, was that Megaman Prog Metal? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*The Aristocrats - Sweaty Knockers* A supergroup (well, you'd probably know them if you're into technical instrumentalists) that plays Jazz Fusion/Instrumental Rock.
[youtube]Wc3YPzOn8Aw[/youtube]


----------



## Quanno (Oct 7, 2011)

5/5, Never heard them, but I love it!

The very beginning is a tad boring, but it gets better fast   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIFmQiBft2Q[/youtube]


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 7, 2011)

3/5

[youtube]http://youtu.be/53G12h0ZhtY[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Oct 7, 2011)

2.5/5. It was interesting, but not really my thing. (That was for the post before this)

New Rating: 1.5/5. I am not a fan of Devil Wears Prada at all. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7zk4as9kzA[/youtube]

Let's get some 19th Century Romantic Literature Adapted To 80s Metal (This really should be a genre) up in here.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 7, 2011)

*3.5/5*

*Adele - Someone Like You* Understated piano and heartbreaking lyrics combined with Adele's incredible vocal prowess make me fall in love. A true gem in the field of current pop music filled with autotune and such.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLQl3WQQoQ0&ob=av3e[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 7, 2011)

5/5 - Adele #winning.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZXc39hT8t4[/youtube]


----------



## hobo33 (Oct 7, 2011)

1/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gW8nh9c1C3A[/youtube]


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 7, 2011)

2/5 it's ok.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 7, 2011)

4/5 definitely. I'm not the biggest Neil Young fan, but he has made some pretty damn good music over the years. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0vHWcg1M2c[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Oct 7, 2011)

4/5  That's the type of A-Rock I like to hear.

[youtube]GSADxMocaHs[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Oct 7, 2011)

5/5. A classic from a classic band.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARXKvVeVtXg[/youtube]

Remember that album we talked about, The Wall? Here is a piece from it. The song fully starts at around 1:25 or so.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 7, 2011)

3.5/5.  It's good, but I don't think it's my type of Rock.  I go for things more like Styx (apparently, that's my first time hearing them, but I like what I'm hearing).  I liked the art style, though.

The Song's called "UN Owen Was Her", it's not the Death Waltz.
[youtube]cysRztrR1G4[/youtube]


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 7, 2011)

3.5/5 Impressive.

Anyone request video game music


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 8, 2011)

Not bad but Zelda Reorchestrated did it better or at least turned out with a better recording.

Ghoultown "Drink With The Living Dead" 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yywGI1H_oyM[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 8, 2011)

4/5 - The fuck, that was actually pretty good...Didn't really like the vocals 100% though...


This lady is freaking talented!!!
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVSAuOJ06wA&list[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Oct 8, 2011)

@FAST: That's pretty good thrash/speed metal. But I can't help but be reminded of James Hetfield by the vocalist.

3.5/5 I'm not that into fast piano playing, more of a electric keyboard guy. But its still good, a few hooks here and there, and gotta give props for the good piano skills.

*Paul Gilbert - The Curse of Castle Dragon* In a Paul Gilbert mood lately(well, at least his instrumental stuff, I find his vocal albums rather boring), he's definitely one of the best guitarists ever.
[youtube]aCuHAfOPlBI[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 8, 2011)

4/5 - Epic guitar was epic.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLJf9qJHR3E&list[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Oct 8, 2011)

4/5 Alternative Folk? Sounds pretty good!

*Dredg - Movement II: Crosswind Minuet* That made me want to go for some artsy prog rock. 
[youtube]uUWf8ZVuU5E[/youtube]


----------



## Forstride (Oct 8, 2011)

4/5.  Didn't really like the beginning, but it got a lot better after 30 seconds or so in.

[youtube]1YqBFL-my5A[/youtube]


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 8, 2011)

2/5 I used to be into Zeppelin. I don't know what happened. I then started listing to Page and Plant's later stuff and now I have lost it all together. Strange the things that happen to you as you age.


----------



## R4Liam (Oct 9, 2011)

3/5 nice,

How do you embed on this new set up?

oh well



Oh you just copy and paste, nice!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 9, 2011)

5/5
Ozzy == Win


----------



## Forstride (Oct 9, 2011)

2/5.  Such an overrated and overplayed song.  I like Ozzy, but it's definitely not his best.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHhrZgojY1Q[/youtube]

YEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!  But really though, it's an amazing song outside of the meme.


----------



## Domination (Oct 9, 2011)

5/5 C'mon, its The Who and its off their best album ever(Who's Next is one of the best rock albums ever), classic man.

*Dream Theater - Stream of Consciousness *Adding some DT to this page. One of my favourite tracks off Train of Thought and one of my favourite tracks from them overall.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 9, 2011)

5/5.  Gotta love Dream Theater.



Terraria has such an awesome soundtrack.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

3/5.

Mo vidya game music
[yt]fYRcLbdujj4[/yt]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 9, 2011)

1/5 no mas por favor

[yt]HLMtJSkrDZY[/yt]


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

2/5

Mo' Chrono Trigger
[yt]144ZHZYKkKw[/yt]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 9, 2011)

1/5  no more please

[yt]8AObFQTro4M[/yt]


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

3/5

Don't let your emotions cloud your judgement.
[yt]UbbLN_GRSNI[/yt]


----------



## Forstride (Oct 9, 2011)

4/5.  Everything but the singer was amazing.  I can't stand hard rock vocals like that.

Meant that for riposte's post...0/5.  Please stop posting the same freaking song (Remix or not, it's still the same song).



One of my favorite TDWP songs (It's an instrumental song, so if you don't like screaming vocals, you're in luck.  ).


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 9, 2011)

2.79/5 *edit* ninja'd *edit*
I enjoy the game.
I enjoy the music in the game.
On it's own...video game music just doesn't do much of anything at all.

above score is for machomuu's post
below score is for TDWP FTW's post

4/5
add screaming for a perfect 0/5 

[yt]m_chBhFehpM[/yt]


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

2.5/5

[yt]FbYtASAakAI[/yt]


----------



## Forstride (Oct 9, 2011)

3/5.  Weebl's Stuff is awesome, but this thread should really be for actual music, not flash animation loops.



Sonic Colors had an amazing soundtrack.


----------



## R4Liam (Oct 9, 2011)

2/5 why a video game song?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7rYZjv3wNg&ob=av3n


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

2.5/5

[yt]LYep4vsRtN8[/yt]


----------



## roastable (Oct 9, 2011)

4/5



EDIT: GODDAMIT, ninja'd


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

Not my type of music, but not bad.  3.5/5

[yt]1fMN00X3tzk[/yt]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 9, 2011)

5/5

m'effer!!!  ninja'd again!  but still...5/5

[yt]Jtt2gM3rpZE[/yt]


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

Once again, pretty good.  3.7/5

[yt]irp8CNj9qBI[/yt]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 9, 2011)

5/5

[yt]N4726Kpa_hU[/yt]

this video is pretty freaky if you pay close attention to it...


----------



## roastable (Oct 10, 2011)

YEAHHH BLOC PARTY 

4/5 Not my favourite song, but I love them nevertheless

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYHKT3rvggU&ob=av2n


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 10, 2011)

1.5/5 I don't realy like Bloc Party

How about The Tea Party?


----------



## roastable (Oct 10, 2011)

2.5/5
Not exactly my cup of tea (AWWW YEAAAAA), but they're still pretty good. Might get into them
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lkuXfkaea4


----------



## Forstride (Oct 10, 2011)

1/5.  Couldn't stand it, sorry.



(Don't just hate on it because it's video game music.  It's still music regardless)


----------



## Gahars (Oct 10, 2011)

2.5/5. I'm going to say it, it is video game music. Fine, but without the context that it was constructed around, it falls short. Just meh.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zq3EZhT3G7U[/youtube]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 10, 2011)

Gahars said:


> *video*



[yt]Zq3EZhT3G7U[/yt]

The Youtube code changed. It's...


```
[yt]Zq3EZhT3G7U[/yt]
```

EDIT: @TDWP: The song is called Midna's Lament, for reference. Pretty great song for video game music, especially Zelda music. But I also remember the scene it's from so I know the context.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 10, 2011)

2/5 lol David Bowie is just like him...


----------



## roastable (Oct 11, 2011)

4.5/5
That was awesome! Excuse me for being ignorant, but is it from a game? If so, which?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJ5Irvc4Je8


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 11, 2011)

roastable said:


> 4.5/5
> That was awesome! Excuse me for being ignorant, but is it from a game? If so, which?


yes, it's from an RPG... Star Ocean.
it's like a mix between Tales Of Phantasia and Star Trek


----------



## roastable (Oct 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> roastable said:
> 
> 
> > 4.5/5
> ...



Thanks! I've been meaning to play that...


----------



## Domination (Oct 11, 2011)

@NahuelDS, That song is mindblowing, which soundtrack is it from?

As for spider man title track, 3.5/5 Its a good track but in all honesty I don't really feel its that special from other soundtracks.

*Circus Maximus - Sin *Some people say they are a DT clone apparently. Well you can hear the influences(i.e. instrumental wank), but they've got their own style.
[yt]4HD0bapCVZ0[/yt]


----------



## Dark Blade (Oct 11, 2011)

^Nice song - I'd give it a 4/5

A little unconventional but anyways:


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 11, 2011)

3/5 - Mehhh, nothing much to say about it.


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 11, 2011)

5/5 I love this song.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 11, 2011)

1/5.  Boring, talentless hipster crap IMO


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 11, 2011)

Domination said:


> @NahuelDS, That song is mindblowing, which soundtrack is it from?


you could find differents rearrangements of that song in several Tri-Ace games (Star Ocean and Valkyrie Profile manly)


Spoiler





www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eCzwWLnfSs




The composer is Motoi Sakuraba... try to find his two live albums
http://www.rpgfan.co...raba/index.html
http://www.rpgfan.co...live/index.html

@*roastable  *do it! the first two games of the saga are very good!


----------



## Gahars (Oct 11, 2011)

3/5. Not really my thing, but it was alright.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFKUnfwBPTU[/youtube]

I remember first hearing this from Yahtzee's review of Bioshock. I've never really looked up their other work; I probably should get on that.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 12, 2011)

Gahars said:


> I remember first hearing this from Yahtzee's review of Bioshock. I've never really looked up their other work; I probably should get on that.



My dad is a huge Scissor Sisters fan. The lead singer is a dude, spoiler alert. But the song is kinda nostalgic as I remember my dad constantly listening to it in the car, and it's pretty good, so 4/5.

On that note, here's a Comfortably Numb cover:

[yt]JbVE-R1_Izo[/yt]


----------



## Gahars (Oct 12, 2011)

3.5/5. It's interesting, but not really my favorite of my work. Though I am definitely going to have to check more of it out.

Hey, how about your _favorite_ band?

[yt]5HeIpeQsDLo&feature=relmfu[/yt]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 12, 2011)

Gahars said:


> *vid*



0/5, fuck them and their stupid pretentious garbage. They are the shit stain on garage bands. And that's saying something.

But, now for real music:

[yt]pLsDxvAErTU[/yt]


----------



## Gahars (Oct 12, 2011)

A good 4/5 for good old Paul.

[yt]70cLwxuGJ74[/yt]

TV Tropes introduces you to the worst of the worst of the internet, doesn't it?


----------



## Forstride (Oct 12, 2011)

0/5...What the fuck was that?


----------



## Domination (Oct 12, 2011)

2.8/5 Steve Perry is one of the best vocalists back in the old days, but I feel the instrumental section of Journey is pretty boring.

*Six Gallery - A Live Nativity Scene*
[yt]Kk11sQx0yt4[/yt]


----------



## Wiip™ (Oct 12, 2011)

4/5.
I like the beat but I don't like the singing.

http://youtu.be/8PTDv_szmL0

How do you show the video?


----------



## Forstride (Oct 12, 2011)

0/5.  I can't stand that crap.


----------



## prowler (Oct 12, 2011)

4/5 Kinda good, I didn't like the vocals at first but it's a grower, chorus is cool


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 13, 2011)

4/5 - Enjoyed it alot more than I thought I was going to from the still!  Great club tune.


----------



## R4Liam (Oct 14, 2011)

5/5 Brilliant!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSUhI8qQtPo


----------



## Gahars (Oct 14, 2011)

2.5/5. They weren't that great, really. They're not the worst, but I've heard much better.

[yt]zKdxd718WXg[/yt]

And now for a Queen classic that you'll never get out of your head.


----------



## R4Liam (Oct 14, 2011)

1/5. They weren't that great, really. I've heard much better. In fact what is this really? Are you deliberately trolling us now?



You are from a different generation, kid. You just chose a generic popular song that you know people will vote for.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 14, 2011)

You guys are pathetic.  Voting low just because someone didn't like the song you posted.  Grow up...

Oh, what's this?  BFMV?  Talk about hypocrisy...BFMV is one of the most generic, mainstream bands out there.  0/5.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 14, 2011)

3/5. A fine song, but probably not something I'd listen to.

[yt]akiBVlrRvEQ[/yt]

And now, R4Liam... are you kidding me? First of all, throwing a tantrum and rating down a song just because someone doesn't care for the music you do isn't exactly the pinnacle of mature behavior. And trolling? Obviously, giving an honest reaction and posting another piece of music (the point of the thread) is clearly trolling.

As for your next point, that is one of the most idiotic things I've ever heard. After all, you have to enjoy music from your generation or culture only. Appreciating a classic band that made great music that has stood the test of time? Clearly impossible!

And choosing a generic popular song to get votes? First of all, people vote whether or not they like the song. Secondly, I wouldn't call The Invisible Man a "generic popular song" by any means. Lastly, do you think that these votes mean anything at all? If so, that's kind of pathetic.

And then, to top it all of, you post a terrible piece of music. Wait, it's "modern", so I guess that gives it a pass then.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 15, 2011)

4/5.  Not really a Tom Petty fan, but the song is pretty good.

Now for something to ease the tension in this topic...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRaL2T-BC4I[/youtube]

This guy is amazing.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 15, 2011)

2.5/5 (0/5 for the song choice, 5/5 for the performance)

[yt]KEgERaXRFgs[/yt]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 15, 2011)

R4Liam said:


> You are from a different generation, kid. You just chose a generic popular song that you know people will vote for.



>R4Liam: Age 19
>Gahars: Age 17

DIFFERENT GENERATIONS INDEED KID.

Also, I bet even your favorite bands can find themselves linking back to Queen for inspiration.


----------



## prowler (Oct 16, 2011)

3/5

I was gunna post Sleigh Bells but I thought of something else.


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 16, 2011)

2/5 I like 8-bit, but that got pretty heavy. Not one of my favorites.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 17, 2011)

1\5 - Ummm....uhhhh....The fuck was that shit? It sounded like a crappy rave beat. There are some good rave beats but that isn't one.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd give it about a 2/5 or so. I'm not really much of a fan.

This cover has been stuck in my head for a little bit; it just won't leave.

[yt]SV9j28C7OGE[/yt]


----------



## Domination (Oct 17, 2011)

3.5/5 Well, it's Queen, but I'll hardly be listening to that again anytime soon. But pretty enjoyable listen nonetheless.

*Phineas and Ferb - E.V.I.L.B.O.Y.S.* I love the songs from Phineas and Ferb, they have some of the best songs(which are still funny) I've seen in any cartoon.
[yt]4VRidpR4Edo[/yt]


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 17, 2011)

*5/5* I fucking love P&F. To death.

*Justin Timberlake - What Goes Around Comes Around* Justin Timberlake is a surprisingly great pop artist IMO. It's fascinating how his music manages to make me.. uh, feel weirdly sexy.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTFgAfj36Mg[/youtube]


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Oct 17, 2011)

3/5 not bad
now the thing you would expect from a kh fanboy
http://youtu.be/wmhl2W-kuBc


----------



## Gahars (Oct 17, 2011)

1/5. That music... has certainly not held up well. Bleh.

Community alert.

[yt]x3esZdVmhS8[/yt]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 18, 2011)

5/5, fucking love Community. Some asshole got my hooked on that show after they lent their season one disc out to everyone...

[yt]pZCyOWLrRTE[/yt]


----------



## Gahars (Oct 18, 2011)

A Black Sabbath classic, so that's definitely a 5/5.

And I wonder who that asshole could be? I don't know, but I have the feeling that he could be pretty close... too close.

And to further the addiction.

[yt]LSQDqNFvYD4[/yt]


----------



## hobo33 (Oct 18, 2011)

3/5. Not terrible, I just prefer something a bit faster.



[yt]WfQUuYY87fA[/yt]


----------



## prowler (Oct 18, 2011)

0/5 wat


----------



## Ace (Oct 18, 2011)

3/5: Vocals were cool, everything else was....... different 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRzOSbVgnIY&feature=colike[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Oct 19, 2011)

3.5/5 What, heavily Jazz-influenced Prog/Indie? Not exactly my thing, but the musicianship and songwriting is definitely worth praise

*Children of Nova - The Complexity of Light *A band that sounds like a good mix between The Mars Volta and Coheed and Cambria.
[yt]UJB2jqToa2E[/yt]


----------



## Ace (Oct 19, 2011)

4/5. I really love this band (I have a vein of prog-rock in me  ), but this is really not going further than showcasing what Coheed, Volta, Dream Theatre and Closure in Moscow can already do. Hopefully, the upcoming album bounces off this.

[youtube]teLS6T_2RTY[/youtube]


----------



## prowler (Oct 19, 2011)

4/5 kinda good, I don't want to listen to the original since a youtube comment said it's way different 

I used to be a major Paramore fan in highschool, oh god.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 19, 2011)

5/5

R. Kelly the pedophile is back. What a douche bag.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPr4F8dplFg


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 19, 2011)

2/5 not a fan of the background music overlay, the lyrics aren't to well either ~.~ seemingly really simple and like any other song that can be heard on "current" radio stations


an yeah that's one song >_> one piece is weird like that..


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 20, 2011)

2/5, I'm not fond of anime music in general but it's not stereotypical J-Shit. I've heard better music in the same vein though.

[yt]Xku0zPWZn8o[/yt]


----------



## nexus1556 (Oct 20, 2011)

4.5/5
LinKin ParK feat. JaY-Z - NUmB EnCore
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqo7b2C0qMg

Gawd I hate this new fourm update D:


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 20, 2011)

5/5 - /WIN

Although i don't condone Kanye after the Taylor Swift fiasco, i cannot deny a hard song!


----------



## Forstride (Oct 20, 2011)

0/5.  No originality or talent involved at all.  "I know, let's rap some stupid lyrics over a sample of a soul musician and call it our own!"

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1mV_5-bRPo[/youtube]

A classic right here.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 20, 2011)

5/5, you can't mess with the keytar.

[yt]0J2QdDbelmY[/yt]

Not a particularly big White Stripes fan but this song is pretty good.


----------



## prowler (Oct 20, 2011)

1/5. 1 because it's one of those songs everyone knows but I don't like it.

LET'S FLORENCE IT UP IN HERE.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbN0nX61rIs


----------



## Gahars (Oct 20, 2011)

3/5. That wasn't too bad, actually.

[yt]HWO_AIh8drk[/yt]

Only the Seventies could give us an epic centered around truckers.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 22, 2011)

Found the style and lyrics to be a bit weird, but I was laughing the whole way through because of it. 4/5

[yt]ABenWi0DlIU[/yt]
Mandarin pop-ballad anyone?


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 23, 2011)

3/5 sounds nice :3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WyKbbP8ft0&feature=related


----------



## prowler (Oct 24, 2011)

1/5
I have to put up with constant Homestuck from Beegee, not here.


THIS DESCRIBES ME Y/N?


----------



## celeron53 (Oct 24, 2011)

4/5. I dunno it's something about her voice that raises the score. Maybe her cute face is also helping....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmdeKzLlS8w


----------



## Gahars (Oct 24, 2011)

1/5. That was quite awful. 

[yt]BqDjMZKf-wg[/yt]

I have had this stuck in my head for a while and it doesn't seem like it'll be going away any time soon.


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2011)

3/5.... eh, I liked the vocals, at least


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2011)

1/5, sounds like obnoxious video game music and the vocals just ruined it.

[yt]6W5pq4bIzIw[/yt]

I hate this song as much as everyone else but I've had it stuck in my head.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 25, 2011)

0/5 I hate that song as much as this one

crap music made by and for marihuana addicts directly from argentina!


----------



## Gahars (Oct 25, 2011)

1/5

In the mood of songs we hate, this thing.

[yt]_oLzX0RPquk[/yt]

Even worse when played at school pep rallies. A song about a kid shooting other kids. Yup. Figure that one out.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 26, 2011)

0/5.  NO NO NO NO NO.  I'm so SICK of hearing this song every fucking where.  It's such a shitty song.  In terms of how much it sucks, 5/5.

Here's a song I can't stand:


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 26, 2011)

WIN/5 - Maroon 5 always seem to give the win effect.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 26, 2011)

You DO know I posted that song based on the trend we had going (The "songs we hate" thing), as in, I think it sucks.

Anyway, 0/5.  Not my style, and it just sounded terrible in general.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

3/5


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 26, 2011)

Golden Oldie ^

[yt]ixpEk6a_7PA[/yt]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 26, 2011)

3/5, not exactly my style of music and it's pretty corny, but on the other hand it's a bit catchy and sometimes I like corny music.

[yt]dMwK7RSVi7g[/yt]

Good song.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 27, 2011)

2/5. I didn't like it.

[yt]Y1Q8a2jmfMk[/yt]

I almost forgot how awesome this show was.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 27, 2011)

4/5.  Catchy theme, and Sealab 2021 is a pretty cool show.



I've been listening to a lot of Queen lately.


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2011)

3.5/5


----------



## Gahars (Oct 27, 2011)

4.5/5. Oh god, can't beat that.

And now for something very, very, very nsfw.

[yt]e1IxOS4VzKM[/yt]


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 2, 2011)

0/5
..... not my thang

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL65oumesqE


----------



## Gahars (Nov 2, 2011)

"Not my thang." What...







There, that sends the message.

As for your song... eh. I'll be generous and give it a 2/5.

[yt]XVcD5NoNoFM[/yt]


----------



## prowler (Nov 3, 2011)

0/5 i dont even


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Nov 3, 2011)

4/5 Went into this thinking I would not like this at all, because this kind of music usually is made to blast your eardrums out, but it was actually very enjoyable to listen to 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONI8xlyZIyo&ob=av3e[/youtube]
Krezip- Sweet goodbyes


----------



## Domination (Nov 3, 2011)

1/5 Just a run-of-the-mill chord strumming pop ballad, nothing special.

*Megadeth - Symphony of Destruction *Well, it's definitely not one of their best live performances (i.e. Chris messed up the solo), but their costumes are just great. Especially Frankenstaine!
[yt]x7D7VHORU4Y[/yt]


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 4, 2011)

4/5
As much as I love metal etc I also like 70s Disco.

[yt]759Rs8cHV-M[/yt]


----------



## Gahars (Nov 4, 2011)

4/5. Not really a good song, but it is now stuck in my head for the rest of my life.

[yt]4oIk04OQ1Ec[/yt]

Like this. A shame, because I haven't found a shorter version separate from the narration. Ah well.


----------



## prowler (Nov 4, 2011)

0/5 i don't get it?

I'm doing something nice for you all, I'm showing you a cool video while you can listen to a cool track.

Full version of the song here


----------



## Gahars (Nov 4, 2011)

I was just saying that I had the background music from the intro stuck in my head, which is why I posted it. 

Anyway, I didn't care for the song... but for the video, 4.5/5.

[yt]OiDvsuWCXSE[/yt]

Anyone remember this?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 4, 2011)

1/5 no thanks

[yt]qv96yJYhk3M[/yt]

If I think Francis Bean Cobain is effing beautiful and I also think she looks just like her dad...does that make me gay?


----------



## prowler (Nov 4, 2011)

1/5 honestly i hate nirvana

*capsule - I Wish You Remix* by *N1GH*
http://soundcloud.com/n1gh/i-wish-you-capsule-remix-full


----------



## Domination (Nov 5, 2011)

1.5/5, It was ok, nothing really special about the remix, but It's not that bad either, It was ok until around the 2 minutes mark.

*Opeth - Folklore *One of my favourite songs off Heritage, Opeth's prog rock album, it's really good, I just wished many Opeth's fans could appreciate Mikael's proggy side better.
[yt]OleNkTc8D1E[/yt]


----------



## Gahars (Nov 5, 2011)

3.5/5. That was pretty good.

[yt]QkjKQmjLLxY[/yt]

I really do love Jeff Wayne's concept album version of the War of the Worlds; if you're interested, it is definitely worth checking out.


----------



## prowler (Nov 5, 2011)

1/5 we need some new people to post in this thread.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 12, 2011)

*Thread resuscitation*

Well, it doesn't seem like anyone is biting. A real shame.

1/5 to a shitty ass song. Seriously, it was like a gang bang in my ears.

[yt]XhOZL21g2aE[/yt]


----------



## R4Liam (Nov 12, 2011)

Gahars said:


> *Thread resuscitation*
> 
> Well, it doesn't seem like anyone is biting. A real shame.
> 
> ...




0/5 (The song wouldn't play in my country)

 If you are going to resuscitate a thread, at least use a video that works! Gahars, I've missed your harsh criticism, I doubt I will post a Bayside song on here again (I can't handle your hate on them) But what do you think of this song?


----------



## hobo33 (Nov 12, 2011)

0/5, hate them with a passion.


----------



## R4Liam (Nov 12, 2011)

3/5 Chill out geeza

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzY2Qcu5i2A


----------



## Gahars (Nov 13, 2011)

2/5. I am really not a fan of The Offspring. 

Now, for the worst cover of all time. Of all time!

[yt]MeX2nLza4AY[/yt]

As for my last contribution... yeah, sorry, that was the only studio version I could find on youtube.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 14, 2011)

1.5/5 - Not my style... at all.

Just a new single from a relatively popular Mandarin rock band:


----------



## Gahars (Nov 14, 2011)

Considering the fact that I called it the "Worst Cover of All Time", it wasn't really supposed to be anyone's style. So... yeah

As for the song at hand... eh, 2/5

[yt]uhSYbRiYwTY[/yt]


----------



## R4Liam (Nov 15, 2011)

4/5 I actually like that one 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J5o9aCSR84


----------



## Domination (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow... dead thread...

2/5 The vocals... the electronica, this song feels amazingly... hipster-ish. Music itself is ok, but not so interesting that I would bother about it again.

*Paul Cusick - Everblue *Those cool shades reminded me of his cool eyewear. 
[yt]pZIDetXIYyQ[/yt]


----------



## Gahars (Nov 19, 2011)

I didn't really care for it, but it wasn't awful or anything. 2.5/5

[yt]t1cvdzdQ6hk[/yt]

In case you weren't sure what the ritual was.


----------



## Flame (Nov 23, 2011)

2.5/5


----------



## Gahars (Nov 23, 2011)

That was a bowel movement of music (if you couldn't tell, I'm not a big Ne-Yo fan). 1.5/5

[yt]zSgiXGELjbc&list[/yt]


----------



## prowler (Nov 24, 2011)

0/5 wat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMYOj2VVS2k
:3


----------



## Dangy (Nov 25, 2011)

2/5 Didn't really care for it much.


The chorus in this song is just so catchy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ua_kEYyUKO0


----------



## prowler (Nov 25, 2011)

0/5 didn't enjoy it

banvox - Laser
http://soundcloud.com/maltine-record/banvox-laser


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 28, 2011)

*2/5* Very jumbled up. It was slightly infectious, but really very random.

*Radiohead - All I Need* Incredibly moving and pitch perfect, with lyrics that managed to make me cry (at least the first time I heard it.)
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLRifPue5Ss[/youtube]


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Gahars (Nov 28, 2011)

I'll be generous and give that a 1.5/5. Bleh...

Anyway, Saints Row The Third has made an already pretty good song awesome.

[yt]OBwS66EBUcY[/yt]

Whoever works on the soundtrack for those games seriously deserves a medal.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 29, 2011)

4/5
I like it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGajzIGDLYA


----------



## mucus (Nov 29, 2011)

http://www.myspace.com/chunknocaptainchunk/music/songs/we-r-who-we-r-40-kesha-cover-41-85457172
found another link

wow this song sucks, the yelling crap at the beginning and the.... pussy pansy singing during the song.
i realize it's a cover, but they are really killing the song.  god damn.
it's hurting my ears, but for the sake of this I must listen to the entire song.
it's three and a half minutes of turds singing and sounding like wussies.
I do not enjoy this song or even this kind of music, this is considered punk music these days?  I see it's on the album "punk goes pop."
Focusing on the music rather than the god awful singer . . . .it's acceptable.
The music though, isn't that just part of the cover?  So it's not like this band even came up with it.
But the song... how to rate the song. . .

0/whatever - would not recommend it to a friend

in the meantime i'll go ahead and post this


----------



## Forstride (Nov 29, 2011)

4/5.  Quite awesome.


----------



## prowler (Nov 29, 2011)

2/5 i like the music just not the voice.
1:10 or something - GOT BETTER, ONE MORE POINT
1:30 NOOOOOOOOO
Can't take no more 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvN0O7jkbQI



mucus said:


> she - coloris


MUCUS REDEEMED.


----------



## philip11 (Nov 29, 2011)

1/5 Hate don't know why just don't like.


----------



## junkerde (Nov 29, 2011)

^1/5 hate your post and the song


----------



## Gahars (Nov 29, 2011)

0/5 for your nonexistent song.

Another song SR3 got me hooked to.

[yt]Vm5auKDPoSY[/yt]


----------



## philip11 (Nov 30, 2011)

4.5/5 Don't like the lyrics just the guitar.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yomi0-WL5Pg


----------



## mucus (Nov 30, 2011)

i have memories of playing this song.
it really was okay at first, and then it grew on me, and then it was painful.
i played the ever loving  hell of that song
it's alright
4.5/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LEFbsYq-JM&feature=related
i know it's long but listen to the whole thing


----------



## prowler (Nov 30, 2011)

3/5


original if anyone wants to compare


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 30, 2011)

4/5
For a little note I am naming my future son Wolfgang~
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_x7DFmgX8M&ob=av2e


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 1, 2011)

2/5
Meh... I prefer the original Mozart songs... Classic songs are nice...


----------



## prowler (Dec 2, 2011)

1/5 i dont like it

SKE48 - オキドキ (DJ AMAYA VS. GROOVEBOT CLUB REMIX)
http://soundcloud.com/dj-amaya/ske48-okeydokey-dj-amaya-vs-groovebot


----------



## Gahars (Dec 2, 2011)

1/5. It went from bad to "Why, God, why?" pretty quickly.

Speaking of God, I was recently introduced to this surprisingly great song. I hope the rest of the soundtrack holds up.

[yt]dDzxn66W3uM[/yt]


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2011)

0/5

Last Christmas (DJ SEVEN Christmastep Mix)
http://soundcloud.com/therhythmrights/last-christmas-dj-seven


----------



## Gahars (Dec 3, 2011)

Dubstep? Seriously?

Drop the base down a flight of stairs/5

[yt]02ZKmCQl3vw[/yt]


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 3, 2011)

ninjaed

EDIT:
I rather listen to prowler's song than that/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yx1APuikTfo


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2011)

3/5 - It's a shame HunterxHunter is shit.

I'm posting this to piss that hipster Gahars off and Nicki Minaj > you
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JipHEz53sU&ob


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 3, 2011)

3/5 - Her rapping skills is great i guess, but i never liked her rapping to start with. And thats half her song.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 3, 2011)

So, the fact that I generally prefer  music from the 60s, 70s, and 80s makes me a hipster, but posting crappy techno/dub step/K-pop/crimes against humanity/whatever _doesn't_ make you one?/A rating scale

[yt]70cLwxuGJ74[/yt]


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 3, 2011)

Listen to it before rating it so you atleast mention the correct theme, genre or whatver you intended to list/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK6vPdsWcy0


----------



## Gahars (Dec 3, 2011)

That was a general list of the music you both typically post, not that song specifically/Wasn't it obvious?

[yt]j5SNOAcD3ak[/yt]


----------



## hobo33 (Dec 3, 2011)

1/5 no thanks, not my thing


[yt]qobk9Q3DRs8[/yt]


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2011)

okay, this thread has turned into 'I'm going to shove my taste of music down your throat and not rate/listen to yours and you're going to like it'.

Edit: but I'm going to hypocrite myself and agree with hating on kpop.


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 3, 2011)

You then do not know what i listen to sir. You obviously didnt even try to listen to the song im even posting so its stupid to even discuss this. Why dont you try to do some effort researching before posting.
0/5 - wtf song is that... is that even a song?
If so then this should also be called a song


EDIT: getting ninjaed all the time
All above are directed to mr.obvious.

As for hobo: 1/5. Not my taste of music. Is still better than the above.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm sorry for assuming the guy who contributes heavily to the site's official K-Pop thread and has, in the past, posted K-Pop on this thread might, gee, listen to K-Pop. (Plus, the word "both" kind of hints at the fact that, maybe, the comment wasn't just focused on you. Crazy, right?)

And... yeah, that is a song. Not a very good one, but hey, still better than the rest of the stuff you post anyway. Since I have to give it a rating... 1/5, why not.

[yt]aU5-pGKP0LE[/yt]

Edit: Well, it's nice to see we share some common ground, Prowler_.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 3, 2011)

0/5
Its not system!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_6vl4eC2xk&feature=relmfu


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh so were all posting terrible music now? Okay!

Rating: I don't like his soft voice. It creeps me the fuck out. But I like how he broke down in the middle of the video. and for that alone I give it a generous 2/5.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pn1VGytzXus[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Dec 3, 2011)

A well deserved 1.5/5

Well, I'm done with my terrible song streak, This is just great,

[yt]y9BoIEY4xA4[/yt]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 3, 2011)

DarkStriker said:


> You then do not know what i listen to sir. You obviously didnt even try to listen to the song im even posting so its stupid to even discuss this. Why dont you try to do some effort researching before posting.



All you do is talk about how you love K-Pop and how you listen to so much K-Pop and all you post is K-Pop.

And yeah, we listen to these songs you post, only to know that K-Pop is pretty much Backstreet Boys in Moonspeak.

But, on the topic, 5/5 for the previous song, hit dem high notes.

[yt]wyk7rR-VcGQ[/yt]

It's poetry in motion.


----------



## Defiance (Dec 3, 2011)

3/5 Well, that was most certainly... different.  

[yt]0iqsA0evxoQ[/yt]

Amazing song by an amazing band!  Also, Simone Simons is one of the best singers that I've ever heard!


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 3, 2011)

4/5 I actually saw/heard that song performed live here in argentina during Iron Maiden last tour. Kamelot was supporting act with Fabio Lione and Simone Simons (what a gorgeous redhead). Sadly... kamelot sounded like shit that show but Maiden sounded really good, it was awesome, like always 

speaking of fabio lione....

eurobeat is my guilty pleasure


----------



## Gahars (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm sorry, I just couldn't get into it. 2.5/5.

[yt]q6E94ppMz-4[/yt]


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 4, 2011)

9/10
Love rock


----------



## Gahars (Dec 4, 2011)

4/5. I haven't really listened to them all that much, but that was pretty good.

[yt]nVXmMMSo47s[/yt]


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 4, 2011)

3/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZLamQWlqJA


----------



## prowler (Dec 4, 2011)

1/5 - do people actually listen to this song regularly?

banox - Hands Up
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15314273/Music/01 Hands Up.mp3
I'm expecting someone to hate on it but if you actually like it, the album is free http://maltinerecords.cs8.biz/102.html


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 4, 2011)

2/5
Meh... I don't like that kinda music. =S

Here's some love to one of the best bands ever.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 4, 2011)

Great band indeed. 4/5

[yt]j2TADt0y5h8[/yt]


----------



## hobo33 (Dec 4, 2011)

4/5, not my favorite ACDC song, but still good.

[yt]DU_ggFovJNo[/yt]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 6, 2011)

2/5
Not my type of song.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 6, 2011)

3.5/5. It's not a song I ever really listen to, but it's pretty good.

[yt]mb5TV7JUvzo[/yt]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 7, 2011)

It was alright lol. Havent posted for a while.
Something different than the usual stuff I listen to .
[yt]84wMQpTdTXM[/yt]


----------



## R4Liam (Dec 7, 2011)

1/5 not my thing (which is quite rare), if it was I'm sure it is good 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQ8EksTQH4c&ob=av2e

This song reminds me of Splashdown (a game on PS2) please tell me you have played it


----------



## prowler (Dec 7, 2011)

That game was for Xbox right? I think I remember it aha.
For the song, 3/5. Not my type of song but it's not something I'd turn off if it came up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTx3G6h2xyA
This just showed up on my Tumblr dashboard, gotta say I instantly dropped my pants.


----------



## R4Liam (Dec 7, 2011)

Jizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz   10/5 that was awesoommmeee 

now for my favourite Christmas song  (listen to the lyrics)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy9_JjLnmZI


----------



## Gahars (Dec 7, 2011)

0/5. I just cannot stand Blink 182.

[yt]xhnn6yb4Mmc[/yt]


----------



## Domination (Dec 10, 2011)

4/5 I swear you posted that before Gahars, only without the video. Still as interesting.

*Sleepytime Gorilla Museum - Sleep Is Wrong* Some Advant-Garde Metal; Not exactly music the common pop listening folk can enjoy. I swear I'm becoming a hipster.
[yt]Y45d4fQOrKg[/yt]


----------



## Gahars (Dec 10, 2011)

0/5. I think Avant-Garde is the wrong term here; I think "Unrelenting assault on the ears" fits better.

As for Land Down Under, I honestly forget if I posted it before. It was just stuck in my head, so I posted it.

Anyway, for something I know I haven't posted before... (Song really begins at about 0:50)

[yt]jnHMfWI-kAw[/yt]

I am seriously getting into the music from JCS; I guess I will have to get around to watching it one of these days.


----------



## Domination (Dec 11, 2011)

1/5 I'm sorry but that was extremely cheesy. His voice is incredible though.

*Lightning Bolt - Bizaro Zaro Land*, Speaking of an unrelenting assault to the ears, here is some Noise Rock, which people probably wouldn't like either, but the drummer is awesome.

[yt]Qe12JgbTnIc[/yt]


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 11, 2011)

3/5
Not really my style but I do like it.

[yt]w5cX_ncZLls[/yt]
If we're going to be christmassy here!


----------



## Gahars (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh my God, I hate this song with a passion. It's well intentioned, I'll give them that, but otherwise... ugh. 1/5

So for Christmas music... eh, screw it.

[yt]J0R_oDEvYUY[/yt]


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 11, 2011)

4/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOsrPqYPauc


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 11, 2011)

3/5

[yt]Pmm0RNBe8[/yt]


----------



## prowler (Dec 11, 2011)

DinohScene's video isn't working and cba trying to see how to get it to work so I'll rate the one above.
.. 0/5.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLy4cvRx7Vc


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't even.





~/5


----------



## Gahars (Dec 11, 2011)

I didn't like it, but it wasn't offensive to the ears, so I guess I'd give it a 3/5.

Anyway, Community really hit it out of the park with their recent Christmas episode.

[yt]MkVt7hDtTRw[/yt]

"If years were seasons this December would be the December of our December!"


----------



## Forstride (Dec 11, 2011)

3/5...Kind of funny, in a stupid way.



No one else here seems to like this kind of music, but oh well.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 11, 2011)

3.5\5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPmHCRSuvuQ


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 12, 2011)

2/5.

[yt]dWlLPJG9Cvg[/yt]

Strange that the previous one didn't work ;s
It was a music vid of the Beatles.


----------



## Domination (Dec 12, 2011)

3.5/5 While I agree with many that the Beatles are revolutionary and not overrated - and I do love some of their stuff - I think most of their songs are good and solid, but not amazing or anything.

*65daysofstatic - I Swallowed Hard, Like I Understood *​[yt]KFuXQl92Nag[/yt]​


----------



## prowler (Dec 12, 2011)

4/5 - that was pretty cool. I spent most of the track preparing for vocals that could potentially ruin it for me aha.

I feel like posting something old now so...

*Hadouken! - That Boy That Girl*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgGItLYyBQ0


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 12, 2011)

4.5/5
Downloaded it for future listening sessions.

Got a strange obsession for 1960's music these days so again here's another 60's song.
[yt]A6KfhmDDyiU[/yt]


----------



## Gahars (Dec 12, 2011)

Pretty good, actually. 3.5/5

And now for a song that needs no introduction.

[yt]yrfIu573TyQ[/yt]


----------



## Domination (Dec 13, 2011)

4/5 LOL. Stephen Colbert is an amazing comedian, the song was pretty cool.

*The Best Pessimist - 6619 Days of Waiting* Good(and legally free) Post-Rock/Ambient.
[yt]-CF0kaygO-g[/yt]


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2011)

4/5
I really like this song- it's got a good vibe, don't know how to describe it.


on the other hand there's this song...


----------



## prowler (Dec 13, 2011)

0/5

Another Hadouken! song, one of their best songs.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEWLZxSGvZw


----------



## Flame (Dec 14, 2011)

0/5


----------



## Gahars (Dec 14, 2011)

0/5. I'm not a big fan of rap.

[yt]YaiuIMZNZkU[/yt]

This is... different, to say the least. I am kind of saddened that the dance (especially from 1:30 onward) never took off.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 15, 2011)

0/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEUOOgNzOv4

Too much sexual innuendo in this song.


----------



## prowler (Dec 15, 2011)

5/5 - It's so bad it's good.
Sexual innuendo? Not really, that's just Square Enix.

How about something _better_ from the FFXIII-2 OST.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49rw1E3unMA


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 15, 2011)

Congrats on having the 4000th post in this thread prowler.

2/5 don't like FF );

[yt]ESO0iC4GeGs[/yt]


----------



## Domination (Dec 16, 2011)

3.5/5 Pretty good classic rock.

*Muse - Fury *One of the best B-Sides from one of the best bands ever.
[yt]2dRM_mFrubA[/yt]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 16, 2011)

4/5, I do like Muse quite a bit.

[yt]zSAJ0l4OBHM[/yt]

Had this stuck in my head for days.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 16, 2011)

4/5. It's way too catchy for its own good.

[yt]kNYKxiRJ2LA[/yt]


----------



## Forstride (Dec 16, 2011)

5/5.  FUCK YEAH STYX!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 16, 2011)

4.5/5 
Love it.

[yt]AKvXEKTAE0I[/yt]


----------



## Domination (Dec 16, 2011)

3.5/5 Can't say its my type of music, but it had its moments.

*Focus - Hocus Pocus *Gotta love yodeling prog rock.
[yt]NGaVUApDVuY[/yt]


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 16, 2011)

4/5 not bad ;o

[yt]0z6fcd--354[/yt]


----------



## prowler (Dec 16, 2011)

0/5 I'm sure I've heard my Dad play that song before, he has like thousands of CDs/vinyls but I hated it then, I hate it now :3c

西野カナ - Distance (TANUKI's クリスマス Remix)
http://soundcloud.com/tantantanuki/distance-tanuki-remix


----------



## Flame (Dec 16, 2011)

5/5 its got that uk garage feel to it, so thats the reason i posted the next song


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 17, 2011)

4/5.

Still in a 60's trip sorry ;p

[yt]M_7JI3o_b_4[/yt]


----------



## Forstride (Dec 17, 2011)

2/5.  Didn't really like it that much.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 17, 2011)

...Eh. 1.5/5

[yt]KRWZxO4UhVE[/yt]


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 17, 2011)

3.5/5
Don't really know what that song is, but it does sound quite nice. =O
And weird at the same time. xP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOXG8wtxx_w

Young Michael was so cute. =3


----------



## wasim (Dec 17, 2011)

3/5
[media] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUmvPgH5iD0[/url] [/media]

The best part is around 2:50


----------



## Defiance (Dec 17, 2011)

3.3/5 It wasn't too bad, but it didn't seem much different than any other trance/techno song I've heard.

[yt]Ayz22g3eo5I[/yt]

This is a really cool ambient song!  Something I'm sure Dominion would like (hint hint), but anybody who like prog-rock should listen to this.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 17, 2011)

2/5 Pretty dull.

[yt]VFsTr0kGAqU[/yt]

Facking Turtles!


----------



## Gahars (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow, I actually remember this. Not a good song, but 4/5 for the memories.

On a related note...

[yt]89BdeFsTDSo[/yt]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 20, 2011)

2/5 - this reminds me of something.. cant think of what o.o


[yt]K5LmUtdWUKg[/yt]


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 21, 2011)

4/5

No 1960's sorry ;p

[yt]Hf0Dm-OaTNk[/yt]
One of the best songs from Woodstock 69 imo.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 21, 2011)

3.5/5. I wouldn't say it's a favorite of mine, but it certainly wasn't bad.

[yt]Gu2pVPWGYMQ[/yt]


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 21, 2011)

4.9/5
Love creedence 

[yt]dLDalZ4-53g[/yt]

God I wished I was born somewhere in the early 50's just to witness Woodstock myself


----------



## Domination (Dec 21, 2011)

3.7/5 It's good of course, good musicians etc, but 60's psychedelic/blues rock stuff kinda bore me.

*Dream Theater - Stream of Consciousness *The studio version sounds better, but it's obviously better to see the gods of instrumental masturbation in action.
[yt]uMr9KjdchSw[/yt]


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 21, 2011)

4/5 
Dream theater isn't bad at all

[yt]5BmEGm-mraE[/yt]


----------



## Mantis41 (Dec 23, 2011)

3/5 Creedence are ok.


----------



## Domination (Dec 24, 2011)

Thread is dead. 

4/5 White Stripes are great, simple but full of energy, Jack White is a great musician. And Megan is kinda hawt. 

*Dream Theater - O Holy Night *For Christmas. I love James LaBrie, but a lot of people hate him.
[yt]NavgL2L57C4[/yt]


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 24, 2011)

3/5


----------



## Gahars (Dec 24, 2011)

0/5. I will be ecstatic when this stupid "Brony" thing finally dies a nice, undignified death. Honestly, I don't care what the next phase is online; it can't be worse than this.

[yt]U3gxrv3gWCo[/yt]

If you want to skip the expository stuff, the song starts at around 1:40.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 24, 2011)

2/5. Butt hurt much Gahars.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39ofvrQJj2I


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 24, 2011)

4/5 cuz of ponies.

[yt]dN3GbF9Bx6E[/yt]

Still 60s


----------



## Gahars (Dec 24, 2011)

Butt hurt? Over what, a bunch of hipsters thinking they are cool because they never shut up about a children's television program?

It's more annoying and sad than anything else.

And yeah, 0/5 for a terrible, terrible song. (That was for Chikkaku-Chan; 4/5 for the Mamas and the Papas song).

[yt]JsWgG5v7A3A[/yt]


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 24, 2011)

3/5
I think you are getting confused between hipsters and bronies.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTPqjKk_xCo


----------



## Forstride (Dec 24, 2011)

0/5.  Please, just stop.  You are the most pretentious person on this site.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 24, 2011)

0/5
Me, pretentious... *bursts into laughter*
Im sorry Im sorry, its just so funny, so so funny. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNtTEibFvlQ


----------



## prowler (Dec 24, 2011)

@TDWP 4/5 holy shit
And I'm also skipping Chikaku post because he didn't even listen to the song and posted for the sake of posting.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 24, 2011)

0/10


----------



## Forstride (Dec 24, 2011)

11/10.


----------



## prowler (Dec 24, 2011)

15/15 what is air

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCPSh47gHz8


----------



## Gahars (Dec 24, 2011)

Big Mac/10

[yt]QWWsWP9bPAg[/yt]

As for Chikkaku-Chan, "bronies" are an even more obnoxious breed of hipsters (to put it in terms you can comprehend). And I hate to break this to you, but "laughing" when someone insults you doesn't make the insult any less true; if anything, it makes you look worse.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Dec 25, 2011)

XD/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0lfHFb42t8&context=C348b416ADOEgsToPDskJvpu4DoaSbXg_9nx2J8zhE

Cant stop listening this, is like a drug.


----------



## machomuu (Dec 25, 2011)

8/10

This is one of my favorite Queen songs, hope you like it.
[yt]HgzGwKwLmgM[/yt]


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 25, 2011)

9/10

I grew up with Queen.

[yt]hs4s7LrAuMo[/yt]


----------



## Domination (Dec 26, 2011)

1/5 What are you, a goddamn hippy? Just kidding, but country really isn't my kind of music, the lyrics are great though.

*Vessels - Meatman, Piano Tuner, Prostitute*
[yt]pBu1oxc356k[/yt]


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 26, 2011)

2.5/5

Yep atm I am a happy hippy


----------



## Flame (Dec 29, 2011)

1/5


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 29, 2011)

3/5

[yt]uPqAvgN6Tyw[/yt]


----------



## prowler (Dec 31, 2011)

0/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TR6m-TVQyak


----------



## Quanno (Dec 31, 2011)

2/5


----------



## Dangy (Dec 31, 2011)

4/10 - Sounded like a Billy Joel wannabe, while managing to be incredibly boring and sappy.

Shuriken by Madeon
http://soundcloud.com/madeon/madeon-shuriken

EDIT: Typos.


----------



## prowler (Dec 31, 2011)

4/5

Fly Like A G6, Bitch.
http://soundcloud.com/wta-jrk/fly-like-a-g6-bitch
I just found this recently and love it :v


----------



## Dangy (Dec 31, 2011)

4.5/5

From what I've seen throughout this thread, you have an amazing taste in Techno.


* Dev - In The Dark (SpekrFreks vs Team RMX)*

http://soundcloud.com/spekrfreks/dev-in-the-dark-spekrfreks-vs


----------



## prowler (Jan 1, 2012)

Loads of people in this thread would disagree with you 
For the song, 4/5.

Peaceful Electro Party - banvox
http://soundcloud.com/baaaan/peaceful-electro-party


----------



## Dangy (Jan 1, 2012)

3/5 

Love the part at 5:00.


_Katy Perry - The One That Got Away [Tommie Sunshine & Disco Fries Club Mix]_
http://soundcloud.com/thediscofries/katy-perry-totga-remix


----------



## Gahars (Jan 1, 2012)

1/5. Bleh.

[yt]ZOe2PjnZ0dw[/yt]


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 1, 2012)

3/5

[yt]LMFqh_tiHoQ[/yt]

Not 1960's anymore I know ;p but it's from 1976 so it comes close.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, it's off by about 7 years. That's a good amount of time.

And 3.5/5. I'm not really a big Eagles fan.

[yt]y17IDFZLRA0[/yt]

I'm not sure if I already posted this, but whatever. Rock me, Amadeus.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 2, 2012)

3/5
Not bad, but don't remember why I liked it anymore );

[yt]XwqMKf7r7Xg[/yt]


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 2, 2012)

2/5

Haters gonna hate
lovers gonna love

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZN565uhnGc


----------



## Gahars (Jan 2, 2012)

Nothing gets the ladies swooning on Valentine's Day more than that song. 5/5

[yt]kqstF4V4Nl4[/yt]

Wow, I had completely forgotten about this. I have to give these guys credit for managing to salvage this song.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 3, 2012)

*1.5/5 *Yeah, they didn't save the song. At all.

*Kanye West - All of the Lights *Epic song.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjDdGKBhTuo[/youtube]


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 3, 2012)

4.5/5

I own the album that came out on. Classic. Sounds like crap though; the mastering was way too hot.


[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2m8qJbEY6lo[/media]

This is a classic too. Looping pianos and bass. Repeat listening is a must for this

How do I do youtube vids here I don't even know


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 3, 2012)

3/5 I liked it, had an old school feel to it but with a British take, and for the record I don't even listen to hip hop very much.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jan 3, 2012)

2/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAYL5H46QnQ&feature=related


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 3, 2012)

4/5 Just for the lulz 

Dubstep incoming, sorry Gahars :c



Spoiler


----------



## Gahars (Jan 3, 2012)

And so I have been summoned. 1/5

[yt]m2P7WMEUkuo[/yt]


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 4, 2012)

I know this is against the rules but 5/5 for Gahars posting Steven Colbert and Jimmy Fallon's Friday.

3/5 for the song above

The only Ja Rule song I can listen to for more than 5 seconds without wanting to shoot myself. I wish there was an instrumental version or someone else was singing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ny29dd1IEhw


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 4, 2012)

-10/5

No offense but, I just couldn't even listen to it for a second without wanting to shoot myself.

[yt]QkikG7aXHzs[/yt]

Way better.
Woodstock


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 5, 2012)

4/5

LOL You're being generous with that negative ten score, Dinoh.

OH YEAH CHOKING THE CHOCOBO!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEUOOgNzOv4


----------



## Scott-105 (Jan 5, 2012)

2.5/5

I'm not a huge fan of stuff like that.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brPOf-YKj3o&ob=av2n[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Jan 6, 2012)

2/5. A big old pile of "meh".

Just found this; it's a nice little song.

[yt]9Cd36WJ79z4[/yt]


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 6, 2012)

4/5

Nice tune to it.

[yt]LMhq1L0cJf0[/yt]

I know why Woodstock was so popular.
You'd either be tripping sky high or think that Psychedelic rock etc is far out groovy.

I think and know both


----------



## Domination (Jan 6, 2012)

4/5 Good instrumental rendition of The Anacreontic Song. (Come at me, damn yanks)​*Oceansize - Trail of Fire *Been listening to a lot of Oceansize again lately.​[yt]OYjgjRZGB2U[/yt]​


----------



## Wiip™ (Jan 7, 2012)

I like it. 4/5. 

[yt]ir5XeMZ5LKM[/yt]

It's not the rap that I like.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 7, 2012)

Hm, I'll be nice, so... I guess I didn't have a brain embolism while listening to that. 1/5

[yt]mmdPQp6Jcdk[/yt]


----------



## prowler (Jan 7, 2012)

0/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJRsYEa1zOg


----------



## boktor666 (Jan 7, 2012)

Eh... Rave? 2/5.. repetitive

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1K9jBL2syJ8&ob=av2e

Listen to the song, not the vid.


----------



## Forstride (Jan 7, 2012)

1/5.  Such a generic band.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 7, 2012)

1/5. Not a big fan of Disturbed, though, so that's just me.

[yt]6nULwgHsVqw[/yt]

Edit: Whoops, beaten to the punch. But really, is this song any better? Original rating stands.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 7, 2012)

2/5.


----------



## prowler (Jan 7, 2012)

1/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FT_RO_ap8BE


----------



## Gahars (Jan 7, 2012)

0/5

[yt]eiQh571B5M0[/yt]


----------



## prowler (Jan 7, 2012)

Gahars said:


> 0/5


Did you even listen to it (you posted 2 mins after, the song is 5mins long)? Because I find it funny that you 0/5'd mine and posted another orchestrated song.
Yours is 1/5.

... anyway
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIwYVRyHfe0


----------



## sputnix (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't know how but I.... kinda liked it 4/5
I feel sorry for the person I made rate this [if it's not negative I will be dissapoint]
[yt]ySsbkLVuYOs[/yt]


----------



## Gahars (Jan 7, 2012)

So liking one instrumental song means I have to like every instrumental song?

The song at hand - 1.5/5 Courtney Love/5

[yt]lp_PIjc2ga4&list[/yt]


----------



## Forstride (Jan 7, 2012)

0/5.  The pink haired bitch reminds me of MinecraftChick.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 9, 2012)

0.5/5

..... just ..............

[yt]W_wtlyH8eTk[/yt]


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 9, 2012)

1/5

I wish YouTube had a random generator instead me having to pick my songs randomly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6c5AaFRxuA&feature=g-vrec&context=G22f39d8RVAAAAAAAABA


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jan 9, 2012)

3/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KD1NTfTF21I&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Gahars (Jan 9, 2012)

Hipsters, in my music video? It's more likely than you think.

Sorry, but I just couldn't get into it. 2/5

[yt]S5aMMRes2u4[/yt]


----------



## prowler (Jan 9, 2012)

1/5 are you my dad

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oAif29JfkQ


----------



## Domination (Jan 9, 2012)

1/5 Are you a hipste- Oh wait. 

*Shining - Fisheye *Now for something different.
[yt]xlRAJErqK4A[/yt]


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 9, 2012)

3/5 that definitely goes to my "songs to listen to while taking a dump" list 
the track has a couple of weird and cool sounds and ideas... but I like my music to be sung


----------



## Gahars (Jan 10, 2012)

That was alright. I didn't care for it, but it's certainly not terrible. 2.5/5

[yt]RVDCz5j1fGY[/yt]

And Prowler...



Spoiler


----------



## Forstride (Jan 10, 2012)

3/5.  Not my favorite Queen song, but it was decent.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jan 10, 2012)

3/5 Queen is alright.

Get ready for something good.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm still waiting for something good; it seems that you only posted Rise Against. 2/5

[yt]bXSOPX8bYRs[/yt]

This song is nice, but the music video is just awesome.


----------



## shortz1994 (Jan 11, 2012)

well i'm old school.
http://www.youtube.c...e&v=WCFDo3XSUsQ
for some reason mine will not come up.. led zeppelin tangerine..


----------



## Arras (Jan 11, 2012)

3/5, it's not bad but not what I like.

[yt]XFLOh44P5z0[/yt]


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 11, 2012)

5/5 EPIC
[yt]NU75uz0b8EU[/yt]
You have to watch all of this, its by Dj Ephixa, he has a whole album of zeldastep.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 12, 2012)

"Zeldastep"

A hearty CD-i/5.

[yt]ipqqEFoJPL4[/yt]


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 12, 2012)

1/5 Ick, Makes me have feeelings kinda.
[yt]hnCw1zXtaLs[/yt]


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 12, 2012)

2/5

Somewhat fun

[yt]06X5HYynP5E[/yt]

Fun fact:
Let the sunshine in was sang by attendees at Woodstock 69 during the thunder/rainstorm after the Joe Crocker preformance.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 12, 2012)

Good song, definitely, though I am definitely partial to the version from the 40 Year Old Virgin. 4/5

[yt]ItNsvINsm-4[/yt]


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 12, 2012)

HeH 3/5 one of the songs I haven't heard in a while 
[yt]MeBeIdsZTBg[/yt] Are parodies allowed?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 12, 2012)

5/5
Honestly I like the George harrison version way better then the original from James Ray from '62

[yt]mIuuzK4XyDA[/yt]

edit: got ninja'd


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 12, 2012)

@[member='DinohScene'] May wanna fix your rating. Ah woodstock  5/5 Best black man singing I have ever heard, Actually heard this on the radio the other night.

[yt]xRKfZ0mGLaY[/yt]


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 12, 2012)

4/5 it made me hungry xd

[yt]Twh45yX2Kj8[/yt]

Sly & The family stone along with Jimi Hendrix where also afro-Americans preforming on Woodstock.

Seems that we can't get peace in the world anno 2012 but back in 1969 we got real damn close for 3 days


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 12, 2012)

Woodstock again! But yah, embeding disabled. Anyway,  i skipped a bit because its like 10 minutes long but its still pretty good.
[yt]7ZEp2cCDuv0[/yt]


----------



## Forstride (Jan 12, 2012)

0/5.  The "Punk Goes" series is awful, and the fact that it's a cover of a Ke$ha song is even worse.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 12, 2012)

Yuck, I hear the Who. 1/5
[yt]MrLXXlLKzAc&ob[/yt]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 12, 2012)

2/5
[yt]zIa4xKHQB_k[/yt]


----------



## Domination (Jan 12, 2012)

1.5/5 Pretty generic indie pop rock, the vocals aren't bad, but it's pretty... What's the word... Cheesy? Just something I won't ever listen to again.

*Chevelle - The Red* Not exactly very original either.
[yt]trinU3VD1Zo[/yt]


----------



## Sephi (Jan 12, 2012)

3.9/5 Chevelle is alright


*Feed Her To The Sharks - The Beauty of Falling*
[yt]u_TbkclVNWw[/yt]


----------



## R4Liam (Jan 12, 2012)

3.5/5 not bad even if I don't particularly like too much screaming 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rP7Aw_ujAg&feature=related


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jan 12, 2012)

2/5 - Didn't particularly enjoyed it...not my taste


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nZGv8VTBVE


----------



## Gahars (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not that big on Peter Gabriel (or anyone from Genesis really). 2.5/5

[yt]7n0pf7anLa4[/yt]


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 13, 2012)

Yay I can join in the rate the song game once more.

Not that David Bowie is not awesome (he is as is this song) but I seem to prefer the unplugged Nirvana version.
Polkadot Cadaver - A Wolf in Jesus Skin 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5r9mIxjAiw

For my money they were better live but this is good too.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 13, 2012)

4/5
I like it 

[yt]x-y-50RW5Ng[/yt]

Nothing beats 60's sorry ;p


----------



## Domination (Jan 14, 2012)

2.5/5  I have no problem with simple music, in fact simple music can be amazing, but this bored me. Though it might also be because of the terrible quality.

*Foo Fighters - The Deepest Blues Are Black *Today is Dave Fucking Grohl's birthday!
[yt]VTCxKnJsgRI[/yt]


----------



## Nirraic (Jan 14, 2012)

3.5/5 not bad chorus is good but didn't like the bit of screamo.

something a bit more mellow
[yt]uJwpdQGGCtI[/yt]


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 14, 2012)

3.5/5

I'm not magnetic );

[yt]YE_DhLsdDsU[/yt]


----------



## Gahars (Jan 14, 2012)

Of all the bands from that era, I really couldn't care less for The Grateful Dead. I don't know why, but it just doesn't work for me. 2/5

[yt]k9_VOy7VipQ[/yt]


----------



## Domination (Jan 15, 2012)

2.5/5 Dire Straits is one of those classic rock bands that I never got into back when I was really into classic rock, and they still haven't grown on me yet.

*Foo Fighters - Bridges Burning* FF in black and white Beatles style. Spot on live performance, maybe except for Taylor's vocals, but considering what he's playing, it's not bad.
[yt]-ZFMTjQ7Xi0[/yt]


----------



## sputnix (Jan 15, 2012)

2.5/5 my least favorite song of the album it's just so meh of a song when compared to the rest of the songs on the album [I hate how it's the first song on the album rope should have been the first]
if your a metal fan your gonna love this [I hope] if not....
[yt]iDyHhV9UK-4[/yt]


----------



## Gahars (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah, that didn't do it for me. 2.5/5

I don't know why, but all of these Dire Straits songs are getting stuck in my head.

[yt]iwDDswGsJ60[/yt]

(There's kind of a slow buildup at first, the song really begins at around 1:10)


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 16, 2012)

Although I have no great dislike of that song (a nice piece of classic rock although it does not tend to find itself in any collection of music I might have) every time I hear it I have to follow it with

Dead Kennedys - M.T.V. − Get off the Air 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oCPNMZuWwI


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 16, 2012)

since FAST6969 didnt rate it, I will do so...
5/5 for Dire Straits!!


"he is the chosen one"


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jan 16, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> FAST6969



I see wut you did thur!

Anyway, 0/5 because what the fu... dge? EDIT: you changed the song... but my rating remains the same.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 16, 2012)

I think stone is also one of the words in a band name like white that can tip them towards eh or worse. Still it is good to know those that formed slipknot can do nice music if they want, it is a bit close to something I might see on EA trax or such a game and a bit slow for my liking but it was good and would not cause me to leave the room or throw something at the next track button.

@[member='NahuelDS'] I always rate the song from the person before me unless it is to address a comment or make a glib remark (in which case I will usually make a point of saying as such), I just dislike using numbers to rate things if it is reasonable to put a line or two of text instead if that is what you were picking up upon.

Anyhow as I disgraced myself and forgot about Tom Waits' new album being released until four days ago (it being out since late October) I will have to listen to it a few more times before posting something from it so in the meantime a track from Finland's answer to him
Tuomari Nurmio with Tonnin Stiflat 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtcSziIdZlw


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 17, 2012)

3.5/5 

lol?????

[yt]JRxP0NCv-7w[/yt]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jan 17, 2012)

4/5 - 'twas pretty awesome!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOweSBJg59g


----------



## Damage Inc. (Jan 17, 2012)

0/5 I prefer Eazy E/Old Dre when it comes to rap etc.


----------



## Domination (Jan 17, 2012)

5/5 Metallica pre-Black Album had some of the best metal stuff around.

*Rush - YYZ *Live version cos it's always cooler to see them play it live. But the quality is shit.
[yt]B3hJ5-ngUow[/yt]


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 17, 2012)

5/5


Domination said:


> *Rush - YYZ *Live version cos it's always cooler to see them play it live.


that's so true. Live is always better!
geddy lee bass sound is amazing!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Khw2Rk5rV1c
they're kind of ridiculous on stage  .... but arjen is such a good composer


----------



## Damage Inc. (Jan 17, 2012)

5/5 That was amazing


----------



## Gahars (Jan 17, 2012)

4/5. Great song and performance.

[yt]SGptO6j3G-U[/yt]


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 17, 2012)

Tom Lehrer is awesome and I do not think I have heard that one before and although it does not favourably stack up against likes of The Vatican Rag it is still some top notch music satire from one of the masters of the art.

Following another thread I started on some 1990s stuff.
The Stone Roses - I Wanna be Adored
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1g09GzbctlA

(nobody needs to refer me to my last post)
Equally I should probably mention should one you post a slower but still guitar driven song and one of us in the UK around this time replies chances are at least remembering this band.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 20, 2012)

3/5.

http://soundcloud.com/klaypex/feelalright


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 20, 2012)

4/5

If you haven't yet seen the movie this is from...check it out.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oo_l4hBIA5U


----------



## Gahars (Jan 20, 2012)

Eh, that song really didn't do it for me. 2/5

[yt]P9VXjFzWIgE[/yt]


----------



## Domination (Jan 22, 2012)

4/5 Good ballad-ish song

*Opeth - Windowpane* Very few metal musicians could write, play and sing both soft prog and heavy death metal like Mikael Akerfeldt could.
[yt]0UxS6r49OlY[/yt]


----------



## machomuu (Jan 22, 2012)

Even though I'm not really a "metal" guy, that was pretty good.  The melody was in the right place and the vocals were smooth.

[yt]HgzGwKwLmgM[/yt]


----------



## Majorami (Jan 22, 2012)

^ It's aight out of 10.

Anyways, I don't see any rules saying that I have to post a video/song after rating before me... [/just broke the thread]


----------



## Gahars (Jan 22, 2012)

Non video/5

I'm not the biggest fan of Lennon's post Beatles work, but this has been stuck in my head recently.

[yt]qp9dc9im3-M[/yt]


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jan 22, 2012)

3/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiCq_H56O-Y&feature=related


----------



## prowler (Jan 23, 2012)

2/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsQep6H5qXU


----------



## wasim (Jan 23, 2012)

5/5 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esicETLhjsM


----------



## Domination (Jan 23, 2012)

0.5/5

Riverside - Reality Dream II
[yt]o9X8lwIUcmc[/yt]


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 24, 2012)

*4/5*

*Radiohead - Lotus Flower *Regardless of the drug-induced hallucination of a video, this is probably one of the best tracks from their most recent album.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfOa1a8hYP8


----------



## jowan (Jan 24, 2012)

3/5

One of the best german metal bands I know, they'll be in my town in April lml

Sodom - Fuck the Police


----------



## prowler (Jan 24, 2012)

0/5



I was editing my profile on Facebook and saw my liked artists, I saw the name and had an instant MySpace nostalgia rush. Posting here for the lulz but I still secretly like it


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 24, 2012)

2/5


----------



## Gahars (Jan 24, 2012)

1/5. Just... no.

[yt]PECk9A-07Pw[/yt]

I'm not a big fan of the Doors, but this song is pretty great.


----------



## Defiance (Jan 24, 2012)

4.5/5 I love this song!  I tried getting my band director to let us to it for marching band..  But it never went through.  Ah well.

[yt]WNfEOwMZMmU[/yt]

Another favoirte by Kamelot.


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 24, 2012)

5/5 Kamelot is awesome.
To continue the power metal:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2kxQckq9-g[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Jan 25, 2012)

2.5/5 A lot of Power Metal is cheesy as fuck. Sure there are some decent PM bands, and this is an OK one and at least their music is "so far away" from Dragonforce.

*Swallow The Sun - New Moon*
[yt]BKquP7GfUhc[/yt]


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 25, 2012)

4/5 nice song
Now for something a little more technical 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbGNfJM5wyw[/youtube]


----------



## jowan (Jan 25, 2012)

4/5 Wow I didnt know that band, its pretty good...so for more core
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZo4bOZf3B4


----------



## Gahars (Jan 25, 2012)

Not going to lie, that was pretty atrocious. 0/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I82pl3Eaq98

This song is stupidly catchy, and it has absolutely no right to be.


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 25, 2012)

Indeed it doesn't, 0/5
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vMJ7KF6VZY[/youtube]


----------



## prowler (Jan 26, 2012)

0/5 no.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWqRiddMMW0


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 26, 2012)

Hipster-ish music with whiny vocals. Not my thing. 0/5
Fingerstyle acoustic guitar anyone?
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wG0Prs_EqLE&ob=av2n[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Jan 26, 2012)

That was... alright. 2.5/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXV_QjenbDw


----------



## Domination (Jan 26, 2012)

1/5 ... It might be because I hate female vocals though. But I don't think a male vocalist could have helped the song much either, the rockabilly/country style really annoys me.

*Them Crooked Vultures - Elephants *Sure there were many supergroups during the 00's, but TCV is still one of my favourites. I love Dave Grohl to death.
[yt]nvkeIc_b2DU[/yt]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 27, 2012)

4/5



Go ahead and rate this anything less than 5/5...


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 27, 2012)

Although I enjoy some ukulele (even if I am more of a mandolin type) and that was exceptionally well done and done in his own style (a lack of which is one of things that puts me off covers very quickly) Santana also did a cover and that was awesome.

I had several other things in mind to post but went with this in the end
Joy Division - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Embedding appears to be disabled so URL
youtube link

Edit: Although the video is nothing special and you probably will not miss much I decided to link up a slideshow version too


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 28, 2012)

amazing song I love this type of music 5/5

here is the "simple version" of Here Comes Your Man by The Pixies


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 28, 2012)

2/5 nice dog

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCVQpcY1au4

 this song talks about the explosion of a nuclear bomb in the ocean....  no kidding


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 29, 2012)

4/5 hear it before but the vid is damned funny xd

[yt]MUgYOGX8XOM[/yt]
Grateful Dead - Mama tried.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 29, 2012)

*3.5/5 *Grateful Dead isn't really my thing, but their music is pretty good.

*David Palmer, Roger Neill, Brian Reitzell - Beginners Theme *I've just downloaded craploads of film scores and themes, and this is the one I've been listening to the most recently.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqb2db0f_3A


----------



## wasim (Jan 29, 2012)

4/5
Nice but i would i only like to listen to that once.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZcUfWuh7Wo


----------



## Mondegreen (Jan 29, 2012)

3.5/5 I quite like it.
[yt][media]DW1l6hS0OPc[/media][/yt]

EDIT: I figured out how to embed now


----------



## Gahars (Jan 29, 2012)

Good song, definitely. 4/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FwPYyAtnno


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 29, 2012)

5/5 cant beat queen XD
[yt]fJDb9QEtWmY[/yt]


----------



## Mondegreen (Jan 30, 2012)

2/5... The vocals annoy me, and the guitar lines aren't very creative.

[yt]HSXD93_S6FU[/yt]


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 30, 2012)

2/5 Yuck.
[yt]_RrA-R5VHQs[/yt]


----------



## Mondegreen (Jan 30, 2012)

3/5 It's not really my thing, but I still think it's okay.

[yt]jfl43zmpSAk[/yt]


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 30, 2012)

3/5 Too Much Alice Cooper for my own good XD
[yt]X5uDX21djWo[/yt]

Lyrics for this are epic


Spoiler



Please, leave all overcoats, canes and top hats with the doorman.
From that moment you'll be out of place and underdressed.
I'm wrecking this evening already and loving every minute of it.
Ruining this banquet for the mildly inspiring and...
Please, leave all overcoats, canes and top hats with the doorman.
From that moment you'll be out of place and underdressed.
I'm wrecking this evening already and loving every minute of it.
Ruining this banquet for the mildly inspiring and...
When you're in black slacks with accentuating, off-white, pinstripes
Whoa, everything goes according to plan.
I'm the new cancer, never looked better, you can't stand it.
Because you say so under your breath.
You're reading lips "When did he get all confident?"
Haven't you heard that I'm the new cancer?
Never looked better, and you can't stand it
Next is a trip to the, the ladies room in vain, and
I bet you just can't keep up with, (keep up) with these fashionistas, and
Tonight, tonight you are, you are a whispering campaign.
I bet to them your name is "Cheap", I bet to them you look like shh...
Talk to the mirror, oh, choke back tears.
And keep telling yourself that "I'm a diva!"
Oh and the smokes in that cigarette box on the table,
they just so happen to be laced with nitroglycerin.
I'm the new cancer, never looked better, you can't stand it.
Because you say so under your breath.
You're reading lips "When did he get all confident?"
Haven't you heard that I'm the new cancer?
Never looked better, and you can't stand it
Haven't you heard that I'm the new cancer?
I've never looked better, and you can't stand it
Haven't you heard that I'm the new cancer?
I've never looked better, and you can't stand it
And I know, and I know, it just doesn't feel like a night out with no one sizing you up.
I've never been so surreptitious, so of course you'll be distracted when I spike the punch.
And I know, and I know, it just doesn't feel like a night out with no one sizing you up.
I've never been so surreptitious, so of course you'll be distracted when I spike the punch.
And I know, and I know, it just doesn't feel like a night out with no one sizing you up.
I've never been so surreptitious, so of course you'll be distracted when I spike the punch.


----------



## Mondegreen (Jan 30, 2012)

4/5 I'm not really a huge fan of Panic! at the Disco but that was quite good. You're right, the lyrics are epic XD

[yt]ogkoskneNII[/yt]


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 30, 2012)

5/5 

[yt]P3rtWEk9Ufo[/yt]


----------



## sputnix (Jan 30, 2012)

2/5 meh kinda boring nothing in the song jumped out at me
[yt]6nz7AYfN1VM[/yt]


----------



## Mondegreen (Jan 30, 2012)

4/5 Nice. The Hammond organ is a nice touch.

[yt]7FvytQXi-zc[/yt]


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 30, 2012)

2/5 Its pretty Meh...

[yt]7F5XgOCm-9U[/yt]


----------



## Forstride (Jan 30, 2012)

1/5.  I hate their new album.  Their older stuff was good, but I just can't stand Caleb's new screaming (Or rather, shouting).


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 30, 2012)

3/5 Yeah Caleb is pretty bad at it. This my friend is very very cool

[yt]NU75uz0b8EU[/yt]
DJ Ephixa


----------



## Mondegreen (Jan 30, 2012)

5/5 EPIC! Love the little pause sound at 1:12 
[yt]9-HhW691OUQ[/yt]

Picks up at about 2:25.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 30, 2012)

4/5 Pink floyd


----------



## Mondegreen (Jan 30, 2012)

4/5 Pretty epic 
[yt]y55NVGZ3ibY[/yt]


----------



## sputnix (Jan 30, 2012)

4/5 enjoyed the beginning a lot till it slowed down with the singing at it just couldn't get back up to the awesomeness of the begging beginning of the song
love the top comment to the song though "This song would be playing at the end of the movie of my life, after I killed all the zombies, saved my best friends life, and won the heart of the girl of my dreams"
I guess it's time for some old school clutch
[yt]_K-FES3tElg[/yt]


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 30, 2012)

2/5 meh.

[yt]ajCYQL8ouqw[/yt]


----------



## jing90 (Jan 30, 2012)

4/5 classic are classic

[yt]xTgKRCXybSM[/yt]


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 30, 2012)

I fire up the machine this morning to see 18 odd replies since last night so I guess I should join in.

I do not know- the musicianship is certainly what I would expect of a band composed of musicians of that calibre but I did not find it memorable. I shall listen to some more from them though.

Now I have had Tom Waits' new album on play for the last couple of days (after my faux pas of forgetting it got released until about a week ago) one song I liked from it

Tom Waits- Hell Broke Luce
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yhd-qACvk8


----------



## Domination (Jan 30, 2012)

3/5

*Periphery - Jetpacks Was Yes!*
[yt]gTICUhCqEaY[/yt]


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 31, 2012)

2.5\5

EAR [censored] INCOMING.

JA RULE DISSES EMINEM


MUDRAZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABscCSRbx78


----------



## Gahars (Jan 31, 2012)

That's a 0/5 for me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-L0NpaErkk


----------



## Flame (Jan 31, 2012)

1/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3M3xfu0m5o4


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 2, 2012)

2/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAnQQcIncq0&feature=related


----------



## Domination (Feb 2, 2012)

5/5 Epic rendition of an already epic song is epic.

*The Human Abstract - Faust*
[yt]f7EzA0Oeah8[/yt]


----------



## prowler (Feb 2, 2012)

0/5 screamo doesn't do it for me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryH5cga0yUI
still one of my favourite songs.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 2, 2012)

A censored version..... anyhow certainly such songs are considerably better radio fare than some things I get subjected to that are also tagged as pop music but I am not sure I can get to the point where I can say I like it.

If we are going with a similar theme
The Beautiful South - Rotterdam 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onKrpUeocUk


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 3, 2012)

*3.5/5*

*Clint Mansell - The Last Man *Perhaps one of the greatest film scores of this century; soundtrack from the movie The Fountain.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vr0NBPRMe2E


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 3, 2012)

4.5/5
Lovely.

[yt]-Du-CWASm20[/yt]

Fun fact: this song is a reply at Niel Youngs song "Southern Man"

[yt]kVRxdPWV3RM[/yt]

Both singers are good friends, despite writing the songs.


----------



## frogboy (Feb 3, 2012)

3/5 Good song, though not really my kind of music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvRt-NEuV28


----------



## Gahars (Feb 3, 2012)

Lynyrd Skynyrd is a band, not just a singer. Also, it's pretty piss poor as far as responses goes (Neil Young: I deplore the oppression of the black population in the South. Lynyrd Skynrd: No you, shut up!). But anyway...

2.5/5 for the song above.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sTKVN9UAnw


----------



## roastable (Feb 3, 2012)

3.5/5
Jack Black... what a guy xD
His vocals don't sit too well with me however. :S Great tune though!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 4, 2012)

*4/5* I've always found Murphy's scores to be greatly suspenseful. Nice.

*Ludovic Bource - George Valentin *The fact that it accompanies a silent film is should probably be on your mind while listening to this wonderful piece.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2CUVBAS0Nk


----------



## Domination (Feb 4, 2012)

3/5 Yeah, interesting. Not something I'd listen in the future though, and I would probably only be able to appreciate it more with the film.

*Oceansize - Music for a Nurse* Something more ambient
[yt]YYuFYMlC1E0[/yt]


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 4, 2012)

3.5/5

meh~

[yt]MbXWrmQW-OE[/yt]


----------



## Gahars (Feb 4, 2012)

4/5. I'm not a huge Police fan, but it's a pretty good song. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MC5z-Pyg8ps


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 4, 2012)

5/5

I've been looking for that particular version of the song for years!

[yt]zNgo07Cg7lI[/yt]


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 6, 2012)

*4.5/5*

*Trent Reznor and Atticus Ross - Hand Covers Bruise *Following with my chain of movie tracks, here's one from Trent Reznor and Atticus Ross' Oscar winning score for The Social Network.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SBNCYkSceU


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have no qualms about saying Mr Reznor is a fantastic musician and a great figure in the music world but listening to his stuff does nothing for me.... must be like slayer. That however was more of a tease than usual.

Hank Cash - Hell Yeah Beer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_5BuLV0BqQ
Never heard of the guy before this evening but clicking links is what youtube is good for.


----------



## Domination (Feb 7, 2012)

2/5 Yeah, a fusion of hard rock with country/rockabilly funkiness... Not really my thing. The lyrics are... cringe-worthy too. But at least they are humorous.

*Spastic Ink - A Wild Hare* You need to see this to put it into context, but it's still enjoyable without context.
[yt]GV7foHISTU4[/yt]


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 7, 2012)

*3/5*

*Hans Zimmer - Dream is Collapsing *A score that somehow works without the film itself, it's guaranteed to make whatever the hell you're doing now seem extremely epic.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imamcajBEJs


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 7, 2012)

Afraid if I need some epic/cheesy backing music to snap arms and legs to or drive fast to it still has to be Eye of the tiger, ace of spades, La grange, ghostbusters and in a pinch lust for life and that does not get a place alongside those. Still I would agree it is surprisingly listenable for a part of film score.

Undertones - Teenage Kicks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oskM5XD_Yc4


----------



## Gahars (Feb 7, 2012)

3.5/5. That song was pretty good; nothing memorable, but I enjoyed it well enough.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hgv58g8YT5M

A lot of people here don't seem to care much for Jesus Christ Superstate, but whatever.


----------



## prowler (Feb 7, 2012)

0/5

I can't find a YouTube upload for this so you'll have to visit Bandcamp
Embrace The Impact - Painting Your Escape


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow that site did not like my security setup (granted the default it just short of render as text).

Would be stunning as background music and maybe even theme music for something but standalone I can not get to.

Mesajah - Każdego dnia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbTuQ4S4jQc


----------



## Fudge (Feb 9, 2012)

4/5
Nice song although I'm not really into foreign music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNqv3nHyteM


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 9, 2012)

4/5

[yt]uFgAoNdi_4E[/yt]

A recent one for a change.
Nope no 60's like you're used to from me xd


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Feb 9, 2012)

4/5 - 'twas pretty good. Don't see myself spamming the replay button though..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DSVDcw6iW8&list


----------



## Domination (Feb 10, 2012)

3/5 Very retro new wave... Not a fan.

*Spheric Universe Experience - Black Materia *Cheesy band name, I know,
[yt]g-yJbYeFBAw[/yt]


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 10, 2012)

*3.5/5*

*Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Maps *Perhaps one of my favorite love songs of all time.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIIxlgcuQRU&feature=relmfu


----------



## R4Liam (Feb 14, 2012)

3.5/5



seeing as it's valentines day


----------



## LocoRoco (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks like I get to rate two songs.
R4Liam- I have been subject to similar sounding bands several times over the course of this thread and that was one of the better ones. By no means offensive to my ears but it caused no reaction at all which is about what I have come to expect from such bands.

LocoRoco- normally I do not care for such things and I doubt it will find itself in my collection but I could possibly say I liked that. It got me to listen to a few more as well and they were pretty good too.

The Distillers - Hall of Mirrors


----------



## adamshinoda (Feb 15, 2012)

4/5. I like her voice



Edit: The vocal's gender lol. My bad FAST6191


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 15, 2012)

[skip me] adamshinoda that would be her voice-







[/skip me]


----------



## adamshinoda (Feb 15, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> [skip me] adamshinoda that would be her voice-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edited.

Sorry for posting another one but I can't help sharing this song xD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0LIvrxf-R0


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 16, 2012)

Simple Plan - *3/5*
Blink 182 - *3.5/5*

*Bon Iver - Holocene *Gorgeous song from a gorgeous album.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3ePlc3Gi_8


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 16, 2012)

Awesome vocals but I do not really like them. Also it had a distinct build up to nowhere thing going on which works sometimes but not here for me at least- if it was a build up track for an album then roll on but as a standalone track nah.

UFO - Doctor Doctor


----------



## Domination (Feb 17, 2012)

3.7/5 The guitars are better in some parts but seem to be over complicated from the original, plus I find the vocals to be not as good too. The original was simpler but fitted together better. Still not bad by any means, but not as incredible as the original.

*Death - The Voice of the Soul *R.I.P. Chuck Schuldiner.
[yt]Qd4q0Xx-u1Y[/yt]


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 20, 2012)

2\5



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHy7DGLTt8g


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Feb 20, 2012)

2/5 funny but repetitive

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGzCn9-rxKk


----------



## Dter ic (Feb 20, 2012)

3/5

I want to play Burnout again ;A:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdoTQrBWbqU[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 20, 2012)

Your mentioning of Burnout and the start of that reminded me of the old Lotus games on the megadrive although many things remind me of games of that era (I can usually pick a sample after a few notes but electronic music that might have come from that era and I am useless). Seeing that it was a remix I looked up the original which I enjoyed far more- the one you posted sounded to my admittedly terrible ears like something that might catch the label "normal club remix".

Focus - Hocus Pocus


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 20, 2012)

3\5


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twsSNc-bpIw&list=FL3hX7sF4ZW0TQarzYs5XNXw&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------



## prowler (Feb 20, 2012)

0/5 why are you posting game music?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvCjgOpAsdA
inb40/5


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 20, 2012)

2.5\5

No one said I couldn't, _prowler.


----------



## Domination (Feb 21, 2012)

1/5 Sounds terrible, it sounded like the whole song was continuously clipping, but the repeating vocals were ok. And I'm not gonna sit and listen to the same thing for 30 minutes.

*Primus - Jerry Was A Race Car* Les Claypool is one of the most creative bassists ever. Primus sucks!
[yt]cmiy6fotDXE[/yt]


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 26, 2012)

I had initially avoided replying as I posted the same song in the not too distant past but so as to get it moving again I will. It is probably one of my favourite songs that I do not tend to carry with me and although I would have been psyched to be there for that it is not one of the times I can call the live version a different song in my head and it is beaten by the studio version.

So many choices so I will go with one of the lesser ones if only because I am pretty sure my main choice was posted a few weeks back
The Shamen - Ebeneezer Goode 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPzv_EwxMl0


----------



## Kyary (Feb 26, 2012)

^I feel like I'm watching 90's shows ! For some reason o:. *5/5*! Funny too !

My friend showed me this song today, it's beautiful!

Artic Monkey's - *Fluorescent Adolescent*


Spoiler



[title: British bands


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Feb 26, 2012)

3/5 - It probably is a good song but not quite in the mood for the genre...


Let's set the mood! (EDIT: Pump up the volume, make sure the bass is shaking your liver)


----------



## Kyary (Feb 26, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> 3/5 - It probably is a good song but not quite in the mood for the genre...


Aw man you need to fix your mood . *4/5*! Reminds me of car racing games ! Looks like a car game too o.o. The song was too consistent, so no "umph" as I expect from Remixes .

Phoenix -*1901*


Spoiler: 1901


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Feb 26, 2012)

2.5/5 sound way too generic for my taste.


http://fiftig.bandca...cahy-my-problem

sorry for non YT link, its only available here...


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 26, 2012)

My plugin arrangements has serious issues with that site.
A fine radio song and the sort of thing I could well see TV shows ruining as inspirational/advert/montage backing music but having not had that done to me yet I can say a fine example of the genre. Trouble is I can tell you I will not remember the song tomorrow.

Mixing things up a tiny bit right now
TEDxMIA - Scott Rickard - The World's Ugliest Music
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RENk9PK06AQ


----------



## Domination (Feb 27, 2012)

3.5/5 That wasn't so bad actually. Other than a bit of unbearably dissonant stuff, the music was actually not bad.

*Ours - God Only Wants You*
[yt]2brnQcmW8Ig[/yt]


----------



## R4Liam (Feb 27, 2012)

3/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bB-Oa5PNfUE


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 27, 2012)

3.5/5 ash have much better songs altho the solo in this is awesome

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9EyKCOxPyo



Spoiler



Support this band! check out www.youtube.com/terenigma for my covers of this band too


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 27, 2012)

3.5/5

hmmm........
It has a nice ring to it.

[yt]MSVTOMkJdqs[/yt]

I agree with the title.
It's a tragedy that present day music (whats being aired on the radio) sucks in my opinion.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 28, 2012)

Bee Gees? More like Bee _Jeez_...

(That means a 2/5 for that song)


----------



## Kyary (Feb 28, 2012)

^Music my dad would listen to XD. *4/5*!
I watched How to Train Your Dragon Today .

Jonsi - *Sticks & Stones*


Spoiler: Mellow Song ^^


----------



## Domination (Mar 4, 2012)

3.5/5 I can't really put my finger on it, but it sounds like a faster Sigur Ros that doesn't have gibberish for lyrics. The tempo isn't really my thing though, it sounds good but a little rushed.

*Ephel Duath - The Unpoetic Circle (Bottle Green)* Opeth without growls and more jazzy is what I'd describe this as.
[yt]NsBFHB28uAw[/yt]


----------



## prowler (Mar 4, 2012)

0/5 it was like two songs that don't fit into one, i had to pause it for a second to see if anything else was playing in the background.

capsule - Feelin' Alright
http://soundcloud.com/zeronerawr/feelin-alright


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 5, 2012)

The backing was pretty good (especially the intro) but the vocals did nothing for me or the song as a whole.

Steve Miller Band- Abracadabra 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCuTrfTfGd0


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Mar 9, 2012)

3/5


----------



## Gahars (Mar 9, 2012)

The best part of that entire show; that might not saying much, but this is still great. 4/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-SGqKUgaaw


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 13, 2012)

Let us get this going again.

I listened to it the other day when you posted it and had a listen to some of their other stuff but just listening to it again it did not do well for the repeat. I want to like it (it reminds me of the transformers soundtrack) but it does not seem to be happening.

Eddy Grant - Electric Avenue
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UA5MtAmT24g


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 14, 2012)

1/5 - weird

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNLinc95ovE


----------



## Gahars (Mar 14, 2012)

Giving Electric Avenue a 1 out of 5 and posting that? You played your hand all too obviously.

Anyway...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWzKvWrHj3c


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 15, 2012)

4/5 - Great track!  I'm not a massive fan of Paul Simon, but I can't deny he's released some great stuff.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbUCzUk84fE[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh this, listened to the rest of the album after hearing it the other time 5/5

*Miles Davis Quintet - It Never Entered My Mind *I'm istening to Jazz now to make myself appear more culutrally elegant (keyword is more, because I'm already fucking fabulous).
[yt]GIvB8WrkYpA[/yt]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 15, 2012)

5/5 - Always liked a bit of jazz myself.  There's some bad jazz out there, but when it's good it's fucking great!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xw4Hy6MtBLE[/youtube]


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 16, 2012)

Not exactly my style but I really appreciate old music


----------



## philip11 (Mar 16, 2012)

3.7/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLjwkamp3lI


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 16, 2012)

Wayy to classical for my taste.
Although I do like some classical music like Chopin (mainly due to Eternal Sonata) and the music itself makes great scores.

3/5

[yt]ixpEk6a_7PA[/yt]

Sorry if I have already posted this..
I have a feeling I did.


----------



## philip11 (Mar 16, 2012)

how can I rate it when I play it, it says "his video contains content from IODA and EMI, one or more of whom have blocked it in your country on copyright grounds."
?/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mi6GoZsneJA&feature=related


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 16, 2012)

For reference quoting the post would net the URL/video you which you can then search for netting you Keith West - Excerpt from a teenage opera. Looks like I get to rate two things though.

I had not heard that in years and although it is not my favourite 60s song (I am more of a Roger Miller or Johnny Rivers kind of person) it was by no means bad.

I frequently enjoy covers of songs done in odd styles but at the risk of allowing the inner audiophile to resurface that might be said to be somewhat predictable- for something arguably game related done well in metal form Ozma's version of Korobeiniki however that is not what I want for a selection right now.

Sticking with that theme of unexpected covers though
"Blitzkrieg Bop" (Swing Version) - Musik For The Kitchen 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5n8tHCL4vM
I could not decide which to go with so I thought I would go with (their cover of seven nation army was the other one I was thinking about).


----------



## R4Liam (Mar 16, 2012)

lolwuuuuut!?? Even though the video and music style is... different I still like it  4/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KI9JbRJszbc


----------



## Domination (Mar 16, 2012)

4/5 Great!

*The Who - The Real Me* Here's another The Real Me. As great as this performance was, it's still missing Keith Moon. 
[yt]7dlN55SoF4Q[/yt]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 16, 2012)

4/5


----------



## Flame (Mar 18, 2012)

3/5


----------



## prowler (Mar 20, 2012)

5/5. omfg i was OBSESSED with that song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uK4ysfwpC4U

Kate Nash


----------



## Berthenk (Mar 21, 2012)

3/5
[yt]VnVXZbRgf5E[/yt]


----------



## redfalcon (Mar 21, 2012)

4/5

[yt]JS7XVMNNZI8[/yt]


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 21, 2012)

5/5 Epic, hardcore, beautiful.


----------



## Dter ic (Mar 24, 2012)

4/5 Not bad, something i might consider listening to when I;'m bored


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 25, 2012)

0/5, drop the bass right down the stairs.

[yt]jh0iihjANPc[/yt]

How come the only fucking video game that I can think of that uses this is Elite Beat Agents and not every racing game in existence?


----------



## Domination (Mar 25, 2012)

5/5 It would definitely fit into a racing game. One of my favourites from the album.

*Rush - La Villa Strangiato *Did they actually play this live? lol. Probably their best (and hardest) instrumental along with YYZ.
[yt]SvEMPyZFRj0[/yt]


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Mar 25, 2012)

3.5/5 quite good.


----------



## gameandmatch (Mar 25, 2012)

4/5


----------



## Forstride (Mar 25, 2012)

3/5.  Doesn't really have the same feel to it as the normal version does.



Really only for fans of metalcore/post-hardcore.  Not exactly a genre people tend to like upon hearing it for the first time.


----------



## R4Liam (Mar 25, 2012)

3/5 I liked it, nice and relaxing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JGOAODNoC4

bear with the sound quality


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Mar 26, 2012)

3/5 - wasn't that bad...


Let's just lay on the bed with this song on repeat.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHjjg6tUDdo


----------



## ShadowFyre (Mar 26, 2012)

Too calm for my soul, but its still alright. 3/5.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Mar 26, 2012)

4/5 its very good

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=129kuDCQtHs&ob=av2n


----------



## Gahars (Mar 26, 2012)

4/5 The one Springsteen song I've come to enjoy.

Still, the rest of his songs are almost toxic. I guess you could say it's a zone... a _danger zone_.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fab0nsF1z2I


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 26, 2012)

Highway star,Eye of the tiger and danger zone in one page (I was playing catch up)..... the only thing that has stopped everything around me being dead or enjoying a post coital smoke and my now munching on raw meat was that last copy was what the term youtube quality was cooked up for and my having the volume down at levels that might leave me with some hearing. I believe I am now mandated to add to the list but rather than ace of spades I will go with I Am The Sword by Motorhead 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dsggg1vQELc


----------



## JornTenge (Mar 26, 2012)

R4Liam said:


> 3/5 I liked it, nice and relaxing
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=9JGOAODNoC4
> 
> bear with the sound quality


Good song.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Mar 26, 2012)

0/5 your supposed to post a song, idiot.
[yt]RSbAuvL7Fwk[/yt]


----------



## R4Liam (Mar 28, 2012)

3.5/5 my friend loves that band 



Saw these live in Feb... soooo good 

@*JornTenge * someone who actually appreciates Bayside  you are not an idot my friend


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2012)

LOL
Reminds me that I have to refuel tomorrow xd
4/5

[yt]YkADj0TPrJA[/yt]


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Mar 28, 2012)

4/5
Pretty good.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Mar 28, 2012)

TheDarkSeed said:


> 4/5
> Pretty good.
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=fN-xq7t6pKw[/media]


3/5 I didnt like it much. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmvWPiV37BM


----------



## Domination (Mar 29, 2012)

FAST's post (since Zerosuit Connor decided to skip it like JonTerge did, and it's still unrated): 4/5 I always liked Motorhead a bit, but found their stuff to be same-ish, this song is pretty good though.

Also, Pokemon... No. 1/5 One point for the decent vocal skill.

*Mahavishnu Orchestra - Meeting of the Spirits *Some Jazz Fusion
[yt]DQG7XpCiSVA[/yt]


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Mar 29, 2012)

5/5 
We actually studied a lot of orchestrated music in class this year, sadly my post wont be anything like yours


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 31, 2012)

Although I have heard far worse that sounded like 15 second bursts of each of the worst things in 90s rock and/or metal (although it could have been the worst things of 80s rock and/or metal which would have been far worse) and the video got me thinking of one of my favourite Doug Stanhope sketches.

Queens Of The Stone Age - Burn The Witch 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7c187E5BxY


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 2, 2012)

4/5 I loved it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_ILDFp5DGA


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 2, 2012)

That was adequate. 4/5

***DUBSTEP WARNING***


----------



## Forstride (Apr 2, 2012)

0/5 drop the bass right down the stairs durr hurr hurr...

But really, 2/5.  I like dubstep, but the "it's fight night" sample got annoying after a while, and the rest of the song just felt bland IMO.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 2, 2012)

0/5. I've had better sounding bowel movements; if this is what it takes to be called music these days, then I might as well start recording them. I'll be a hit in no time. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdKjEHfHINQ


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 3, 2012)

Gahars said:


> 0/5. I've had better sounding bowel movements; if this is what it takes to be called music these days, then I might as well start recording them. I'll be a hit in no time.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=AdKjEHfHINQ


2/5. I didnt like it much.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxqnFJ3lp5k&ob=av2e


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 3, 2012)

Train driving a car ..................


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm sure it's a decent song but the lyrics felt somehow hollow and didn't catch me much. 2/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpii7TXSRFM


----------



## Fresco (Apr 3, 2012)

Reminds me of Chris Martin , easy to listen to but not something I would listen to again.

2/5

[yt]YsMALTUqcLY[/yt]


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 3, 2012)

2/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs7qCeYkUk8&list=UUZJGypvxvuIVPyI-LajN5fQ&index=5&feature=plcp


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 3, 2012)

A fine backing track for a game/film/anime which I guess makes it successful at what it does. As a standalone track I guess if I really liked the anime maybe but as music to gouge eyes or ramp my motorbike to that would only work as a slow/serene song.

Kivimetsän Druidi-Tuoppein'nostelulaulu 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okZpD1O2kmI


----------



## Skelletonike (Apr 3, 2012)

Pretty awesome song, I love the medieval feel to it.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 4, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Pretty awesome song, I love the medieval feel to it.


----------



## adamshinoda (Apr 4, 2012)

4/5. I love Train


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 4, 2012)

3.5/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLvt6ZtXadk&list=UUZJGypvxvuIVPyI-LajN5fQ&index=6&feature=plcp


----------



## morphius (Apr 4, 2012)

8/10 ... not too bad a tune.



hahah 2:58 ... underwear


----------



## Alex221 (Apr 4, 2012)

2/5

[yt][media]CL5HwghYXGE&feature=related[/media][/yt]


----------



## Forstride (Apr 4, 2012)

1/5.  IDK, sounded kind of off pitch for some reason.  Didn't really like the vocals either.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 4, 2012)

3/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QeIFfwtpgg&feature=related


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 4, 2012)

2/5 Eww the vocals. Is that really from Guilty Crown? I don't remember it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uZoNo8UbuQ


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 5, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> 2/5 Eww the vocals. Is that really from Guilty Crown? I don't remember it.



3/5 it was fine.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dkeq2MYz87I


----------



## Fresco (Apr 5, 2012)

eeehhhmmm 1/5 !! Haha.

Now this --> [yt]n1U7BxfQJ24[/yt]


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2012)

2/5 Forgettful



I'm unhappy at how much this thread has died lately.


----------



## LeonardoFM (Apr 5, 2012)

0/5 i'm not not into this genre at all

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfOa1a8hYP8


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2012)

5/5 an absolute modern classic but you're still wrong



Thread needs more TrolleyDave


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 6, 2012)

3/5 - not bad...but can't see myself mindlessly clicking replay.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjZVxgDQ2Vo


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 6, 2012)

3/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIgZ7gMze7A&ob=av2e


----------



## Domination (Apr 6, 2012)

2.5/5 That's... Colourful.

*Opeth - The Twilight Is My Robe *Favourite Death Metal band ever
[yt]QpUfPP4KyRE[/yt]


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 7, 2012)

3/5 quite good

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByfYZqvpidA&feature=fvst


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 8, 2012)

A classic bit of europop and top notch earworm material, glad to see their day in the park official video featured less coordinated dancing (wrong term perhaps- I would take singular dancing abilities like that) than the one I was contemplating posting a couple of weeks back.

Canned Heat - On The Road Again
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRKNw477onU&feature=related


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 8, 2012)

5/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqZhM75aGMg


----------



## Forstride (Apr 8, 2012)

3/5.  Not bad, started getting a bit repetitive after a while though.  That was for FAST.  

4/5.  Gotta love CCR.



Yes, a song from a video game, but it's performed by one person (Every instrument that is).  I'd recommend checking out his other videos as well...They're pretty impressive.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 8, 2012)

I always respect musicians that play enough instruments to be able to mix them together to get something that drifts towards the one man orchestra idea. One day I will get around to playing Banjo-Tooie as well (the original being among my favourite N64 titles and one of the few I hold that still stands up....*looks up* there is an XBLA version... guess I know what my Sunday will be like now).

Err song
John Lee Hooker - Boom Boom
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X70VMrH3yBg


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 8, 2012)

10/5 the only thing cooler than his song is his lastname 
I think blues should be made only by black people... everything else it just not that good, it doesnt have the same feeling


sooooo floyd


----------



## Domination (Apr 8, 2012)

3.5/5 Yeah, that was pretty Floyd, but never was a big fan of PF. I think Ayreon is pretty good, but I'm just a casual listener. But I loved when he got James LaBrie AND Mikael Akerfeldt on the same album.

*Andrew Bird - Plasticities* Saw him on The Colbert Report and fell in love with his music.
[yt]rPbsZDk02M8[/yt]


----------



## shortz1994 (Apr 8, 2012)

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9Q7Vr3yQYWQ[/yt]


----------



## shortz1994 (Apr 8, 2012)

whats up with youtube can't get it to load even tried the "old style". of the code an nothing.. (led zeppelin live, stairway to heaven)


----------



## Gahars (Apr 9, 2012)

shortz1994 said:


> whats up with youtube can't get it to load even tried the "old style". of the code an nothing.. (led zeppelin live, stairway to heaven)



You just have to post a link to the video now (For example, minus the space at the beginning and end: h ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIasp_47zB 0)

2/5. I really, really, really am cannot stand Led Zeppelin. I wish I could elaborate on it more, but it's hard to put into words; I have just never appreciated their music.


----------



## shortz1994 (Apr 9, 2012)

what. come on thats a true classic, next to beatles, rolling stones.. really can't say too much about survivor. i like all music. (NOT COUNTRY!).
but if you want to go with them (survivor) then i will have to add this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LatorN4P9aA&ob=av2n


----------



## Gahars (Apr 9, 2012)

I love those bands, sure, but Led Zeppelin? Let's just say it won't be getting a _whole lotta love_ from me anytime soon.

And 4/5, because hey, it's Journey.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXwxI8-dVdw


----------



## Forstride (Apr 9, 2012)

4/5.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nC9P8-B42cA


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 9, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> 4/5.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=nC9P8-B42cA


3.5/5 quite good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1prhCWO_518&ob=av2e


----------



## graynes (Apr 9, 2012)

2/5 lol

Talking Heads.

[yt]EYbUCvz1LYE[/yt]


----------



## adamshinoda (Apr 9, 2012)

3/5. Weird song lol, I have no idea what that genre was.

And now... one of the best movie theme EVER !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDVhSP5sUoY&feature=related


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 9, 2012)

Argh 80's music (we have all heard my theory on 80s music before so I will leave it at that). Oh well can't resist a theme and speaking of themes that was a fine one but I should probably be ashamed to admit it is not one I can tell in a few notes like I can for most of the classic films of the era/my youth.

Peter Gabriel - Sledgehammer 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqyc37aOqT0


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 10, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> Argh 80's music (we have all heard my theory on 80s music before so I will leave it at that). Oh well can't resist a theme and speaking of themes that was a fine one but I should probably be ashamed to admit it is not one I can tell in a few notes like I can for most of the classic films of the era/my youth.
> 
> Peter Gabriel - Sledgehammer
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=hqyc37aOqT0




3/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5Sd5c4o9UM


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Dter ic (Apr 10, 2012)

Meh, not something I'd like to hear.
so. 3/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3adFWKE9JE[/youtube]


----------



## R4Liam (Apr 11, 2012)

Great  4/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHpskDYTugo


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 11, 2012)

4/5 - 'twas pretty good. I even clicked replay to really take in the song.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Vt67WWPPUk


----------



## Domination (Apr 11, 2012)

1/5 No... Just no. Who even writes those lyrics?

*British Theatre - ID Parade On Ice* I really wish Oceansize would get back together, but BT is pretty good despite being somewhat different from the 'Size.
[yt]fmugPhISwtw[/yt]


----------



## Forstride (Apr 11, 2012)

4/5.  Pretty awesome.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 13, 2012)

I'll be positive. Um... it wasn't horrendous, and there's certainly worse. I'd just say that there's also much better music out there.1.5/5

I'm kind of in a martian mood right now.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMi9Pj3NZbU


----------



## Forstride (Apr 14, 2012)

2/5.  Not really a fan of David Bowie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-Kh4wOoNKY


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Apr 15, 2012)

Not a fan of the vocals, but I thought the instrumentals were pretty awesome.
2/5

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oLTj-kW7kY&ob=av3e[/media]


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Apr 15, 2012)

3/5

Nice mix of styles.


----------



## Domination (Apr 15, 2012)

2.5/5 Decent, but not amazing or anything. But a good blend of styles.

*Weather Report - Palladium *Good old 70'sJazz Fusion
[yt]nnQ7oszKZ60[/yt]


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 15, 2012)

LOL, I was just listening to some 70s gold. Nice one. 5/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOvSozzjWOA


----------



## Domination (Apr 22, 2012)

Well this thread seems pretty dead nowadays...

4.5/5 Free is great, Paul Rodgers is quite a good singer and I really love his voice. Plus he looks like Chuck Norris

*Panzerballett - Zehrfunk* Young German Jazz Fusion band, their music incorporates more metal-ish elements.
[yt]5Wh_M3ohtxM[/yt]


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 23, 2012)

4.5/5

Pretty good ;3

[yt]yesyhQkYrQM[/yt]


----------



## R4Liam (Apr 23, 2012)

5/5 musically wasn't outstanding but the lyrics made me think of that conversation we had the other day 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZ5ZclZTeTU&feature=youtu.be

This song is beautiful.


----------



## Skelletonike (Apr 23, 2012)

3/5 Not bad, but really slow for me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MZNj9NB38w

Most people will hate the Ar Tonelico series of games, as for me I've always loved the games and they're one of my fave rpg series, the games have nice romance and really beautiful songs.


----------



## adamshinoda (Apr 25, 2012)

5/5. Awesome, Japanese RPG games-ish 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6eaCpRs3gw


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 27, 2012)

The Bee gees have never done much for me and that one does less than usual. I mean it is not offensive to my ears or anything but I just find it forgettable.

Therion - Birth of Venus Illegitima 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_o6lX_qdlLI

They also do a pretty decent version of O Fortuna but I thought I would go with the song above.


----------



## Defiance (Apr 27, 2012)

3.7/5 I kind of liked it..  Especially the strings.

[yt]r-3YJijA5Rw[/yt]

I played in the pit for this musical at my school, and this has got to be my favorite scene/song!  Of course, it probably won't mean the same to someone who hasn't seen the musical, but I'll still throw this song out there regardless.


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 27, 2012)

3/5 I've only seen one musical live. That isn't it. Bonus point for "I wish--" "SHHH" Thought that was funny in a "shut up while I'm singing" kind of way.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoUT9exU3Qc


----------



## Yumi (May 2, 2012)

-sips cup of hot tea- ... ahh, missed this game. ​4/5! Never heard of this man. Will do now. Thanks! oh and he has a very melodic tone, can listen during a walk through the woods with this would be perfect, i do love some folk music​


----------



## Chikaku-chan (May 3, 2012)

3/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoQYw49saqc&ob=av2e[/youtube]


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 3, 2012)

*2.5/5 *Not a Gorillaz fan.

*Kanye West - Blame Game *Lyrics are amazing. And Chris Rock's dialogue at the last two minutes is a brilliant addition.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3CpEmuSQko&feature=related


----------



## Dter ic (May 3, 2012)

*2.5/5 *I would listen to to the instrumental version if it existed

*Foxes-Youth *


----------



## Domination (May 6, 2012)

2.5/5 Not a bad song, but the electronic bass just spoils it for me, it's too distorted and destroys the nice ambiance.

*Jeff Buckley - So Real*
[yt]EcaxrqhUJ4c[/yt]


----------



## Alex221 (May 6, 2012)

4/5 nice song

[yt]7OSSI5hgQVo[/yt]


----------



## Fudge (May 6, 2012)

3.5/5 it was pretty good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVrJlPiyX_s


----------



## Jasper07 (May 6, 2012)

2/5 I guess I wouldn't listen to it...
But I'm beginning to think that my taste is a bit abnormal here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUkT2LrcGyc&ob=av2e[youtube][/youtube]


----------



## Dter ic (May 6, 2012)

*3/5* Not bad actually.

*Deadmau5 - Strobe (Mr Fjiwiji remix) *


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2012)

4.5 out of 5. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VOIetjsgxc


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 9, 2012)

4/5 - I enjoyed that album. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBr8S7CgC8c


----------



## Domination (May 9, 2012)

2/5 It's OK, but the backing bass is irritating and doesn't really fit well into the song.

*Esbjörn Svensson Trio - Elevation of Love *R.I.P. Esbjörn​[yt]gtEztYjk88s[/yt]​


----------



## DarkStriker (May 9, 2012)

Ah that was some pleasnt sound. Feels like what you call it.. a more fast paced lobby song? It was really nice though! And live too! 3.99/4

Gives a shot at cpop
Da mouth


----------



## FAST6191 (May 9, 2012)

Wow lots of stuff to listen to.

First 25 seconds of the video (and I guess song for that matter) I quite liked and was anticipated something good (I was up for a bizarre pop song) although my optimism was soon dashed although not necessarily destroyed.

I suppose I am on the record as one that despises autotune and although that was far from the worst use of it I have been subject to I can not say it enhanced the song. The dude's voice was pretty grating although it got a bit better around the minute mark and got better as samples aside they seemed to run out of autotune budget as the song went on.
2:40 and "rap" section kicked in. Oh dear but it was thankfully quite short.

I am not sure calling a pop song repetitive actually means anything these days and although I have had far worse thrust upon me (they had at least five components of the song where others have gone down to two). Equally despite my listening to a lot of old punk lately the 3:47 that clocked in at did not feel like it and given other pop songs drag after about 2 minutes at most for me that is a point in the favour of the song.

In the end one of your better selections. I might even recall hearing it should I hear it again which is something of a miracle.

Jimi Hendrix - Castles Made of Sand 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULsiXVkKINA


----------



## DarkStriker (May 9, 2012)

Haha. Their known for that i guess. Though they dont use any autotune live so i dont really care.
Hoho Jimi Hendrix. I actually dont mind that kind of rock at all. Feels like a nice song following its own tempo.
4/5 Milks into the sea~~~ x)

Here comes another attempt!
Show luo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWZ2-WEMdDk


----------



## Alaude (May 9, 2012)

i rate the song above bout 4.2/5. even though the song was not in english  it was good.

_This song is considered a masterpiece...._
_*The Beatles- A Day In The Life.*_
[yt]P-Q9D4dcYng[/yt]


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 9, 2012)

2/5

sickk one


----------



## DarkStriker (May 10, 2012)

I would gladly give it 4.75/5 if only it wasnt for the fact that i hear it all the time on radio. So 4/5 sadly.
Hmmm how about a japanese singing american pop?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QC7HKUcDBuI


----------



## Forstride (May 10, 2012)

1/5.  Generic music in general, crappy beat, terrible singing (His voice was almost like grungy and hoarse), etc.


----------



## DarkStriker (May 10, 2012)

Hmm metal heh. Sorry i cant rate that as i dont consider screaming a form of music. But the guitar and the drumming sounds nice.

Hmm how about a korean group singing chinese
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z88hIyCYZHY


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 10, 2012)

1/5 - not my thing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckKCBRxN2J0


----------



## Alaude (May 10, 2012)

4.5/5,
good song  if only i could understand it .

another one..........
The Beatles-I Am The Walrus.
[yt]RG73Pk1yUj8[/yt]


----------



## Dter ic (May 10, 2012)

Beetles fan? 
Nice song I suppose 4/5 

*Black Tiger Sex Machine & Dabin - Kill My Soul*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6IR03hffDg


----------



## Alaude (May 10, 2012)

i rate the song a 3.9/5.

of course . I like any music which has a meaning and a good background music.
an example of a song with good meaning and a good background music is,

*Coldplay- Clocks*

[yt]d020hcWA_Wg&ob=av2n[/yt]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 10, 2012)

epic/5 - Epic song is epic. The best Coldplay song, imo.




Fuck it, this song is stuck in my head....


----------



## Dter ic (May 10, 2012)

WAI >: 

2/5

*Go Betty Go - C'mon*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3AhWmFCGBA


----------



## adamshinoda (May 10, 2012)

3/5. Don't like that chick a lot.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_4lPT4xgCI&feature=relmfu


----------



## TheDreamLord (May 10, 2012)

1/5 Eh. Don't like at all.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UaExcpfOow

Enjoy


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 10, 2012)

4/5 (probably because I have heard it in some movies and it rings a bit nostalgic because of that )

[yt]kTkXe60AP8M[/yt]


----------



## Alaude (May 10, 2012)

3.75/5......why do i always get to rate songs which aren't in a language i can't understand . keeping that aside its a good song.

Another classic...........

*The Doors - Riders On The Storm.*
[yt]DKbPUzhWeeI[/yt]


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 10, 2012)

Alaude said:


> why do i always get to rate songs which aren't in a language i can't understand


I don't understand much of what they sing myself. But music is a language everyone understand, even if you don't know the lyrics 

Anyways, 3,8 for your song.

And here come's a band that's only a month old 

[yt]TiLp5T7hqrI[/yt]


----------



## Fudge (May 10, 2012)

2/5 meh :\

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHJEgm_-CAg&feature=related


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 10, 2012)

hmm 2.83/5

[yt]aJ6hit0u9vc[/yt]


----------



## DaemVorster (May 10, 2012)

4/5
sounds like the band Nightmare, in the beginning, though the rest of the song is pretty good.

[yt]CGvIzFRcRMA[/yt]


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 10, 2012)

3.5/5
Seems like a fitting movie/anime soundtrack 

[yt]cqgk6qA3xcs[/yt]


----------



## DinohScene (May 11, 2012)

3/5 meh

[yt]MbXWrmQW-OE&ob[/yt]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 11, 2012)

5/5 - I remembered rating this song earlier in this thread, i wonder if i gave it the same rating 
Epic song is epic.



Well here's something a bit different, hope i can get him more recognition. Such an under-appreciated guy...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcuApRwl6xI&feature


----------



## Alaude (May 11, 2012)

3.7/5...........it would be better if someone did the vocals for him.

*Coldplay - Paradise*

[yt]1G4isv_Fylg&ob=av2e[/yt]


----------



## Daemauroa (May 11, 2012)

3.5/5 I do not like Coldplay that much, but some songs are ok.

[yt]lrXIQQ8PeRs[/yt]


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2012)

2/5 I don't think they are as horrendous as many people make them out to be (Just very cookie cutter). Chad Kroeger has an annoying voice though.

*Storm Corrosion - Drag Ropes *Just something more twisted and unique
[yt]manW5v-AR7U[/yt]


----------



## Alaude (May 11, 2012)

2/5......

Another Classic:

*The Beatles - Here Comes The Sun.*

[yt]BxzEeKfpyIg[/yt]


----------



## DarkStriker (May 11, 2012)

3.5/5 - I say its okey, but i more fond of their other songs
BIGBANG - LOVE SONG
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKZEmLvYVF0


----------



## Alaude (May 11, 2012)

4.5/5.... i really love songs with a good background music.

Another good Japanese song.

*Watashi Ga Iru Yo*

[yt]9mmswNU8RY4[/yt]]


----------



## Daemauroa (May 13, 2012)

4 / 5most of the japanese songs sound good IMO.

another nice japanese song :


[yt]iNCXiMt1bR4[/yt]


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 13, 2012)

3/5 - Not my thing, but better than the crap that's on the radio for sure.

[yt]aRZdeFmrgd8[/yt]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 15, 2012)

"Soen - Fra..."
This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Copyright Information and Anti-Piracy Centre.
Sorry about that.


----------



## Alaude (May 15, 2012)

4.6/5 songs really good.

Another Classic....

*The Beatles - Help!*
[yt]TU7JjJJZi1Q[/yt]


----------



## JN_big3 (May 16, 2012)

5/5. I love the Beatles!!

Just heard this song when David Cook sang it on American Idol Season 11


----------



## R4Liam (May 17, 2012)

2.5/ decent singer, just the rhythm is so dull. If you are going to add drums please give it a bit of life and less repetitive. It picked up a little bit at the end though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0T2QucShgiw

I believe this song adequately describes my thoughts right now.


----------



## Domination (May 17, 2012)

3/5 Not bad but very generic

*Shining - Winterreise *Song actually lasts till about the 4 minute mark before they dive into an improv, it's funny to see the crowd's awkward reaction though lol.
[yt]ENf34jSz4hQ[/yt]


----------



## Mantis41 (May 20, 2012)

Sorry, I thought that was awful. 0/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ologKH6AQ3s&feature=related


----------



## Alaude (May 20, 2012)

1/5...sorry but it ain't my type.

Yet Another Classic.....

*The Beatles - With A Little Help From My Friends.*
[yt]jBDF04fQKtQ[/yt]


----------



## FAST6191 (May 20, 2012)

It is of course a classic song but I think I will say I prefer Joe Cocker's version.

Now I have got covers of well known songs in my head (again)
Gregorian - Nothing else matters 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7csvgL-G3E


----------



## Mantis41 (May 20, 2012)

Not my favourite Gregorian 2/5. 

I love the old synth in this track it has such a great sound.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2q2bis6eLE&feature=related


----------



## Alaude (May 21, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> It is of course a classic song but I think I will say I prefer Joe Cocker's version.
> 
> Now I have got covers of well known songs in my head (again)
> Gregorian - Nothing else matters
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=H7csvgL-G3E



what are your ratings? 
.........................................................................................................................................................................

2.5/5..

Literally everyone will know the song below 

*Bob Marley And The Wailers - Buffalo Soldier*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMUQMSXLlHM&ob=av2n


----------



## Forstride (May 21, 2012)

2/5.  Not a Bob Marley fan, but it wasn't terrible.


----------



## Alaude (May 21, 2012)

1.5/5....sorry not my type of music.

*Coldplay - Speed Of Sound.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TahH7B_aUZc&ob=av2e


----------



## Fudge (May 21, 2012)

Alaude said:


> 1.5/5....sorry not my type of music.
> 
> *Coldplay - Speed Of Sound.*
> http://www.youtube.c...7B_aUZc&ob=av2e


3.5/5 Good, but not one of my favorites by Coldplay. In that case, I'll post one of my favorites by Coldplay 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PI7vG_22OHM


----------



## Alaude (May 21, 2012)

haha..i can rate this song without hearing cuz i have heard it multiple times .
it's a 4.3/5.

how about this one...

*Coldplay - Viva La Vida.*


----------



## FAST6191 (May 21, 2012)

Coldplay are one of the bands I theoretically should if not like then reasonably be able to recall and such but much like Slayer they do little and less for me.
As for the song in question it is a better pop song than most I get subject to most of which I reckon could be replaced with a 30 second loop and unless I was paying attention nothing would be lost and I think I even recall hearing it before which is a rare event for a pop song and especially one that *checks* came out about 4 years ago. This being said nothing jumps out at me as something to remember.

I am probably repeating myself but hopefully it has been about a year or so since I did.
Turbonegro - Sailor Man 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkru-FtujG8


----------



## Alaude (May 21, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> Coldplay are one of the bands I theoretically should if not like then reasonably be able to recall and such but much like Slayer they do little and less for me.
> As for the song in question it is a better pop song than most I get subject to most of which I reckon could be replaced with a 30 second loop and unless I was paying attention nothing would be lost and I think I even recall hearing it before which is a rare event for a pop song and especially one that *checks* came out about 4 years ago. This being said nothing jumps out at me as something to remember.
> 
> I am probably repeating myself but hopefully it has been about a year or so since I did.
> Turbonegro - Sailor Man




i respect your opinion however it would be nice if you gave a rating .
i rate the song above a 3.7/5.....its good

Anyways as i mentioned in my earlier posts in this thread i listen to songs which have a good meaning and a soothing background music.

Another example of what i mean is....

*The Beatles - All My Loving.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCEm7tORo6k


----------



## FAST6191 (May 21, 2012)

**skip me**

Sorry I had meant to elaborate last post. I prefer to write a few lines as opposed to putting a couple of numbers that say little, others are quite free to use numbers and if it works for them it works for them but it does not work for me.

/**skip me**


----------



## Alaude (May 21, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> **skip me**
> 
> Sorry I had meant to elaborate last post. I prefer to write a few lines as opposed to putting a couple of numbers that say little, others are quite free to use numbers and if it works for them it works for them but it does not work for me.
> 
> /**skip me**



haha...no problem, you are different and i like that 

anyways in order to repel away the "back-to-topic" Nazis i am forced to post another song.

*The Beatles - Yellow Submarine.*


the person who is going to rate after me has to rate this and the song posted before.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 23, 2012)

3/5.


----------



## Domination (May 23, 2012)

2.5/5 

*Colonel Claypool's Bucket of Bernie Brains - Buckethead*
[yt]lItXAvIjEQ0[/yt]


----------



## FAST6191 (May 23, 2012)

Wow I have not heard any Buckethead in years. I did really like it but as I spent the afternoon listening to Primus, Jethro Tull and songs like love cats I sense some of the impact was lost.

Breaking the rules and posting a complete video but one I think is very valuable (I also spent the afternoon writing a large part of my rom hacking docs and it was GBA and DS sound hacking day and as a result ended up brushing up on basic music theory and other such concepts leading to mastering).

Bob Katz - Loudness: War & Peace 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Fb3rWNWDA
(DAW= digital audio workstation, DSP = digital signal processing).


----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2012)

Let us get it going again 
Queen - Killer Queen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZBtPf7FOoM


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 28, 2012)

4/5.


----------



## Yumi (May 28, 2012)

After much listening, i give it a  4/5. 
Skills: 5/5
Song is neat! technopop at its best. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1rmHgoJOAI


----------



## Forstride (May 28, 2012)

4/5.  Very calming.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 1, 2012)

In many ways that was like a best of 80s metal (albeit on a different scale and a tad less technical in places) which I appreciated but in the end I do not know what it did for me. Checked out some of his other stuff though and it was good.


Back on my assorted versions of ghostriders in the sky kick
Chrome Division - Ghost Riders In The Sky 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fjqxnz-EUCs
I must say I approve of in the hall of the mountain king.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 1, 2012)

I liked it  gonna download and put it on my playlist.


----------



## pasc (Jun 1, 2012)

Well since I haven't installed hotspot shield.... I won't be able to watch it right now... so: 5/5


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey! that wasnt bad  3.5/5

Read the English sub lyrics.


----------



## DS1 (Jun 1, 2012)

When you have been listening to JPop as long as I have, you will hear a million songs that sound like that 3/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55zTAxKTPN8


----------



## Alaude (Jun 2, 2012)

hmm.....2.7/5 a decent one.

Speaking of J-Pop.......

Tommy Heavenly6 - Pray

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fitwtW0zEws&feature=related


----------



## R4Liam (Jun 2, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=ICqGpVVfN0Q

Love.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 3, 2012)

2/5 - Mehh, it really wasn't that good.



EDIT: This chick have like the perfect rack along with a very capturing smile...Enjoy


----------



## DS1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Just like that Naruto song I don't feel it's anything special, but not bad. 3/5



Super mega bonus points (?) if you can name the legendary game that sampled this song. I was playing it the other day and was like, OMG, BEST GAME EVER. edit - and yes the answer is on wikipedia, but if anyone knows off the top of their head, much props


----------



## Alaude (Jun 3, 2012)

hmm......3.5/5 good song .

*Linkin Park - In The End*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yw1Tgj9-VU


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 5, 2012)

4/5 - Linkin Park still had some good songs back then, not many tho...

Here's a crazy song that I enjoy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DmFdlKEC8g


----------



## Domination (Jun 6, 2012)

4/5 9o's KC is still as amazing early KC. Plus, Elephant Talk is waaaay cool; it's totally the sound Primus is based on.

*John Petrucci - Lost Without You*
[yt]3Dcvp-79LFU[/yt]


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 8, 2012)

3/5

I wish R. Kelly didn't piss on people.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8CXUzepL6k


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 8, 2012)

2/5 Meh.

*Imagine Dragons - Demons *Really good band.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81bU2ls3V6M


----------



## Alaude (Jun 8, 2012)

3/5...decent..

*Linkin Park - New Divide *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysSxxIqKNN0


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 8, 2012)

3/5 meh.
LP used to be good.


[yt]4N1iwQxiHrs[/yt]
@[member='Paarish']
Special for you


----------



## Fudge (Jun 8, 2012)

3.5/5 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bECsMlSTDCo


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 10, 2012)

3/5, can't say I'm super obsessed with Dream Theater

[yt]ygQQGrd8_98[/yt]


----------



## Gahars (Jun 10, 2012)

5/Slam

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkDrmBkVqAU&feature=plcp


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 10, 2012)

5/Slam

[yt]7QTjmc9RGs8[/yt]


----------



## Gahars (Jun 10, 2012)

That's a Barkley/Dunk right there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQaw64SL430


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 10, 2012)

I'd give that a Jam/Slam, not entirely thrilled honestly.

[yt]Yy-23lC53fw[/yt]


----------



## Gahars (Jun 10, 2012)

What? You're dunkin, man. Still, that's definitely a Jordan/Slam.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOUxZDqLQdo&feature=plcp


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2012)

3/5 - Average dance track, probably wouldn't get me up on to the floor in a club but it wouldn't make me sit down if I was already up either.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tV2n0e-YQ6s[/youtube]


----------



## Alaude (Jun 10, 2012)

3/5......

*Coldplay - Everything's Not Lost*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqU5SHjXT0U


----------



## R4Liam (Jun 10, 2012)

That was a pretty good song, just I would prefer a more upbeat song lately...



^ honestly how I'm feeling at the moment. I am so bored of it too.

Can someone give me music to man the fuck up with?


----------



## Gahars (Jun 10, 2012)

2/5. I don't know, it's just not ballin' for me.

Do you need to man up? If so, I've got just the song for you...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGGh_NMBAk0


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 10, 2012)

4/5 I just don't know what to say about that! It's pretty amazing

[yt]_YEscK-H1t8[/yt]


----------



## Alaude (Jun 10, 2012)

4.2/5.....
it's rare to find a song with meaning in that genre.

*Your Favourite Martian - Fight To Win*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glHXhgqPRzQ&list=PL64EC6401B56A36B7&index=5&feature=plcp


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 11, 2012)

*facepalm* 3.789/5
*facepalm* nothing more needs to be said -_-
[yt]ZI0gM3PN-F4[/yt]

Diablo  Dubstep


----------



## Gahars (Jun 11, 2012)

It's fitting that this piece of dubstep is from Diablo, because it can go straight to hell. That's just a 1/Dunks from me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6F-1uvm144


----------



## Forstride (Jun 11, 2012)

Alaude said:


> it's rare to find a song with meaning in that genre.



Uhhh...What?  There are _tons_ of metalcore bands that put meaning and emotion into their music.  In fact, most metalcore bands do.

Anyways, back to the topic...

2/5.  Really obnoxious beat.  That was for Zerosuit Connor.  You posted right before I did.  

4/5.  I love mashups.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 11, 2012)

3/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeqpRI5p5dI&feature=g-vrec


----------



## R4Liam (Jun 11, 2012)

I am not entirely sure about the message in this video. I like to think most songs benefit from stronger messages


----------



## Alaude (Jun 11, 2012)

2/5..meh.....

*David Guetta - Without You ft.Usher*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUe8uoKdHao


----------



## Mantis41 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok, 3/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A8O_FxABhc


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2012)

lolwut. 3/5


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2012)

1.5/5

*David Gilmour - On An Island *
[yt]X2H65mHd9Vk[/yt]


----------



## Alaude (Jun 12, 2012)

2.9/5....meh.....

*Michael Jackson - Earth Song*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAi3VTSdTxU


----------



## R4Liam (Jun 12, 2012)

5/5 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Yb5P2dgcyU

Now I know this video is annoying and so am I a bit. I also know this genre (genre/style shouldn't and doesn't matter) isn't for everybody or the message. But please listen. Go on your facebook/twitter/tumblr/ anything and spread the word that for something as important as music this thread is awesome! share a link and tell them you can facebook connect and ask them to rate and post their own songs. If we want to improve music and bring people together through music let's do it like this.

This isn't an underground community for no reason let's fight the stereotype and share this love for music


----------



## Mantis41 (Jun 12, 2012)

3/5 not bad

This made me laugh.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ar7lgHcwW0&feature=related


----------



## R4Liam (Jun 13, 2012)

3/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2juCJKaOpik&feature=youtu.be

what do people think?


----------



## wimkaay (Jun 13, 2012)

2/5 is not that bad , but not too great



the great queen , with the incredible freddie mercury


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 15, 2012)

4/5 the great Queen indeed. Honestly the last time I heard one of their songs was on singstar -_-


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2012)

1.5/5 lolscenebands

*Death - To Forgive Is to Suffer*
[yt]uwn3KHXBnXc[/yt]


----------



## Alaude (Jun 15, 2012)

1.2/5..sick..

*Michael Jackson - Thriller*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-405Vvn3OU


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 15, 2012)

Over 9000! Does it really need any words?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH_dWijufDo


----------



## Alaude (Jun 16, 2012)

hmmm.............4.2/5.. good!.


*Bob Marley - One Love*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdB-8eLEW8g


----------



## Minox (Jun 16, 2012)

2/5, not a bad song just not a fan of Marley.


[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dlD-n3JtH0[/youtube]


----------



## Minox (Jun 16, 2012)

2/5, not a bad song just not a fan of Marley.


----------



## Alaude (Jun 16, 2012)

4.6/5......

*Linkin Park - What I've Done*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMePM9Q-bYk


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 16, 2012)

Erm... 2/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQWG8BVeryU


----------



## Alaude (Jun 16, 2012)

5/5...good...really...good.

at last a good song from LP which all the fans have been waiting for .

*Linkin Park - Burn It Up*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxytyRy-O1k


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 16, 2012)

Big fan of LP, not a big fan of that song though. 3/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHvYiXYAfhE


----------



## R4Liam (Jun 17, 2012)

4/5 good energy in that song always love Tinie T and love the remix it is too sick  more please moorrrree!!


----------



## Alaude (Jun 17, 2012)

4/5.....good song .

*Michael Jackson - Billie Jean*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi_XLOBDo_Y


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 18, 2012)

3.5/5

Heard it way to many times but it's still nice to hear.

[yt]h81Ojd3d2rY[/yt]


----------



## Fudge (Jun 18, 2012)

5/5 Good stuff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRGSHvlu9Ss


----------



## DarkStriker (Jun 18, 2012)

4/5 - Anyone knows that linkin park is going to do a live in one of the music show in japan !!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zt79LNvEol0


----------



## Fudge (Jun 18, 2012)

2/5 Not feeling it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrs3YGgAqxQ
This is why I like Linkin Park, they're music has so much diversity!


----------



## Alaude (Jun 18, 2012)

uhhmmm....3.9/5...do not mistake i'm a big LP fan but just this song does not suit me.

*Michael Jackson - Thriller Megamix*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6yY-jRpog4

a great mix by the king of pop enjoy!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 18, 2012)

5/5


----------



## Alaude (Jun 18, 2012)

5/5.......

*Coldplay - Every Teardrop Is A Waterfall*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyMhvkC3A84


----------



## R4Liam (Jun 18, 2012)

5/5 love it, coldplay are quite good to be honest.



I know I went back to a bit of bayside but what do you think of this one (look into the lyrics please)

This one is pretty good too

http://youtu.be/AocY-8CyOaQ


----------



## Alaude (Jun 20, 2012)

hmm..........4.2/5........

*Coldplay - Yellow*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MwjX4dG72s


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 24, 2012)

Uhh... 0/10 for Coldplay... but the song is actually nice - rare instance... so... hmm... 7/10?

[yt]4j1SNz27Obk[/yt]


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jun 24, 2012)

6/10 It was just alright but nothing special.


----------



## XAlexBlitz209X (Jun 24, 2012)

8/10 It's a good song .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvxEFn7lL9M


----------



## DarkStriker (Jun 25, 2012)

3/5 - 6/10
It works. Not that big fan of rapping anyways.

http://vimeo.com/40457877


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 25, 2012)

Its motherfucking Kalafina, ITS A 10/10 BITCHES D :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9_vQGAgLVI


----------



## Defiance (Jun 26, 2012)

3/5 The beginning sort of reminds me of Kamelot's song styles, but I just couldn't really get into this song..

[yt]C2Z7oEu5nCE[/yt]

I don't speak Polish, but I stumbled across this song and thought it sounded neat.


----------



## R4Liam (Jun 26, 2012)

4/5 piano=good  nice chord progression too

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1QKbgN1W7k


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Jun 26, 2012)

3/5 - Took me back to the early 90's when music was actually good, but sounds all to common for my taste.


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2012)

1/5 As far as pop goes, that has to be one of the most irritating (and not very catchy) songs I've heard. But 1 point for the hot girls.

*Allan Holdsworth - Devil Take the Hindmost *If you listen to some Jazz Fusion/ Jazzy Prog you'd probably have heard of the guitar god that is Holdsworth.
[yt]-9NBRQiXG5Y[/yt]


----------



## R4Liam (Jun 26, 2012)

3/5 lol love it, "1 point for the girls"  my sentiments exactly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pkya-wPa_8


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 27, 2012)

A disclaimer: If people continue to post K/J-Shit I'll just go back to posting Space Jam remixes until you stop.

As for the song at hand, blech, 1/5. Sounded like really typical tween rock honestly.

From now on though, I'll just post the last full song I listened to on Spotify unless it's a repeat.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 27, 2012)

3/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRXfFemc6Oo&feature=related
Is that better? :3


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 27, 2012)

It's suitably overly epic. 4/5



I suggest turning off all your lights and sitting in a dark room for this one.


----------



## Alaude (Jun 27, 2012)

2/5...meh....

*Coldplay - Don't Let It Break Your Heart*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIV-JaWTpaY&feature=related


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 27, 2012)

1.5/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBlGyUctjkc&feature=related


----------



## Domination (Jun 28, 2012)

4/5 Amazing blend of styles. I haven't heard Latin/flamenco music being used with an orchestral choir before and fit so well.

*Biffy Clyro - Toys, Toys, Toys, Choke, Toys, Toys, Toys*.
[yt]yif4vWa-Mgo[/yt]


----------



## DarkStriker (Jun 28, 2012)

3.6 - 5 - Suprisingly better than what i was expecting to see

Yum. Taeyang! Perfect singing! Perfect dancing! Everthing!
EDIT: Lol @youtube comments.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 29, 2012)

Got a lot to catch up on but before I finish that off.

Started out a fairly acceptable pop song (backing intro and all) and then it got to 30 seconds.
I am not sure if I can call that miming per se but it does strike me as similar to those people that pick a electric keyboard and use the backing track in an attempt to sound awesome, speaking of the backing track it might be me softening but that looked like it might be something approaching acceptable (as that thought shocks me no end I am going to accuse the backing track of being used as an instrument in my usual autotune comparison logic- if you use it you are making electronic music and will be judged as such). This being said given the alternative was probably an autotuned mess I am slightly more OK with that than I probably should be.
Dancing was not and looking back well choreographed bad but so very boring (if there is no risk of a mosh pit I want some energy in it) and the 40 seconds or so he was actually singing hinted that he might have some talent (certainly appeared to have some range). In the end it seemed like everything that might go into making a unremarkable pop song went into it and left something unremarkable which is a pity as it looks like he might actually be able to hold down a proper song.

Afroman - whack rappers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M33M7d9YbjM&feature=related


----------



## Alaude (Jun 29, 2012)

3.9/5...kinda decent rap.

*Linkin Park - I'll Be Gone*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eG-ja6wpOa0

now....pls i do not want to read any comment like "LP used to be good but now they ain't" or any shit like that. just listen to the song to the fullest from one of the best band ever formed in history .


----------



## Forstride (Jun 29, 2012)

1/5.  One of the most generic songs I've ever heard.


----------



## Alaude (Jun 29, 2012)

1.2/5...meh...

*Linkin Park - Castle Of Glass*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRGSHvlu9Ss


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 29, 2012)

It was posted less than two weeks ago but OK.

An interesting sample selection/instrument selection, not what I would stretch to calling good though (technically competent). Lyrics... did someone just discover edgy fridge magnets?
Arrangement... a promising intro was about all that managed.

Flogging Molly - Black Friday Rule 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QP-UwvGclDI


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Jun 29, 2012)

2.8/5 its hard to describe this song i kinda like it but yet again i don't

*F**k Everything*


xD


----------



## DarkStriker (Jun 30, 2012)

You haven't tried dancing while singing have you? If you prefer that he breaths loudly in the mic then lol. He is a human, not a robot. They all have their limits. He sings most of the song and hopefully u know that the  chereography is actually hard. As for planning i have no right to say because i dont know what this so called "planning" is because all i see is good dancing while singing a song about being heartbroken. Do pay attention that its mostly the refrian that he doesnt sing because thats the most known part and thus hes willing to throw it away to do the dancing.

Now back on topic
3.8/5 - Lol @ fucks but i like the lyrics lol
Taeyang - I'll be there


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 30, 2012)

1/5. K-Pop has never been my cup of tea.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVaRHJn_dgM


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 1, 2012)

2/5 - Hopefully u dont like those plagirism crap that vietnam is giving you or v-pop easier said. And yes robbie williams. I really dont like those slow song unless it sparks of some awesomeness in me which rarely happens... RARELY. But again his songs arent bad at all 
BtoB - Irresistible Lips
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHyg2trGcRs


----------



## adamshinoda (Jul 1, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> 2/5 - Hopefully u dont like those plagirism crap that vietnam is giving you or v-pop easier said. And yes robbie williams. I really dont like those slow song unless it sparks of some awesomeness in me which rarely happens... RARELY. But again his songs arent bad at all



I used to be a Kpop fan believe it or not, but it was almost 10 years ago, when G.O.D, HOT or JTL stil existed.
And I should remind you that there's no such thing called 'v-pop'. You should call it 'v-crap'.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 1, 2012)

0/5 k pop is bad


----------



## Alaude (Jul 1, 2012)

6/5 really great..

*Coldplay - The Scientist*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqWLpTKBFcU


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Jul 1, 2012)

4/5 kinda slow tone but i like it 






DarkStriker said:


> You haven't tried dancing while singing have you? If you prefer that he breaths loudly in the mic then lol. He is a human, not a robot. They all have their limits. He sings most of the song and hopefully u know that the  chereography is actually hard. As for planning i have no right to say because i dont know what this so called "planning" is because all i see is good dancing while singing a song about being heartbroken. Do pay attention that its mostly the refrian that he doesnt sing because thats the most known part and thus hes willing to throw it away to do the dancing.
> 
> Now back on topic
> 3.8/5 - Lol @ fucks but i like the lyrics lol
> ...



...i like all types of music i dance to certain types of music while rapping or singing but i was just showing comedy rap because it had great rap lyrics lol and it was a good funny rap


----------



## R4Liam (Jul 1, 2012)

5/5 because I love both combined 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8DlnVIu_iw

decent drop


----------



## Nebz (Jul 1, 2012)

Is that what dubstep is? I can say I'm not really fan... 2.5/5


Personally, I prefer the Monuments and Melodies version....


----------



## adamshinoda (Jul 1, 2012)

*sigh* Always late when somebody posts an LP song to rate it.
4/5 for the Incubus song. I'm pretty much into acoustic materials these days 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4RjJKxsamQ


----------



## Domination (Jul 2, 2012)

3/5 Scorpions is a decent band, but as far as classic rock goes (especially ballads) I can't really get into the songs that much anymore; unless its Zeppelin. And I'd never really liked this song.

*Slint - Breadcrumb Trail*
[yt]29MBGwzEhMc[/yt]


----------



## R4Liam (Jul 2, 2012)

4/5 loving it except for I find it hard to hear what the singer is saying in parts 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZIDa1cmZ0E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4KhQMfvr9I


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 2, 2012)

I was all set to have a series of flashbacks to bad 90s films (and the 90s in general) and then I realised that was not bad. Can't say I have much inclination to seek out the other stuff from the band but I was certainly not a "watching the timer waiting for the end" job. If EA want to have that as a song in their next EA trax it would be a definite step up.
Also I want to note that was a half decent master which is a pleasant surprise.

Korpiklaani - Kunnia (new album next month which this is from, can't wait).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RWVON6Jf5I


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 2, 2012)

I can't say I like it I'm afraid but it gets two points for not being Japanese cartoon music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMxAEn3Owlg


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 2, 2012)

Cool retro style clip and a decent song 4/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlEOOpkV3RU&feature=related


----------



## Flame (Jul 3, 2012)

2.5 out of 5


----------



## adamshinoda (Jul 3, 2012)

The first song EVER played on MTV (Moron Television as we know today). A great great song.
What can I say?
5/5.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHoHIL2ABVQ


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 3, 2012)

Despite the fact that if you asked me to name a Cranberries song the first answer would be Zombie and the second would be a blank stare and some umming I will claim to like the Cranberries but for whatever I pass off as my music sensibilities that song did very little for me (and probably because the song did little throughout it). Certainly better than a lot of songs it would be lumped with and not something I would opt to leave the room for should it appear on the jukebox... I just wish the butterflies in the video had not kicked off that Butterfly song from Crazytown as my earworm of the moment. 

As I just spent a chunk of the day listening to it as part of an audio hack even though I was not dealing with the song I have to share it with/inflict it upon others
Bach- Toccata and Fugue
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ho9rZjlsyYY


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 3, 2012)

0/5


DA DA DA DA DA DA DA DA CIRCUS
DA DA DA DA DA DA DA DA AFRO
's remix.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 3, 2012)

Um... No. Out of five.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 3, 2012)

A Rush (though hopefully not rushed) classic. 4.5/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cXO1ddrbuY

A great song from a great, haunting movie.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 3, 2012)

1/5 for a good start, then horribly horrible after.


Because I like hard rock/metal.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 3, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> 1/5 for a good start, then horribly horrible after.



You need to post a song when you rate the song above you.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > 1/5 for a good start, then horribly horrible after.
> ...


Just did.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 3, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Just did.



Cool beans. To that song, 2/5. I do really like metal and hard rock but not where it's like death metal. Plus I haven't been in a metal mood lately.


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2012)

1.5/5 Ok... I just can't take it seriously.

*Kiss Kiss - Plague #11* Here's something you can't take seriously too. And yes, it's the official video lol.
[yt]obAbYFDkYeg[/yt]


----------



## Alaude (Jul 4, 2012)

4.8/5....love retro music...

*Linkin Park - Somewhere I Belong*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcs5PRxEXq4


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 4, 2012)

ARGH KILL IT WITH FIRE & MURDER THE BAND!!! 0/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwD4t9gcLb4


----------



## notmeanymore (Jul 4, 2012)

3/5 There are Johnny Cash songs I like, but I can't count that one among them. Good writing, not the greatest execution. Didn't feel the urge to turn it off either though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_jj5bzkBQ0


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 4, 2012)

I started off trying to figure out if I had heard the intro guitar before and then reminded myself I had not heard any Bad Religion in years. I still think Billy Connolly was onto something when he covered Christian rock but that was surprisingly listenable if I ignore the lyrics which nobody is more stunned at than I (even more so they managed to keep it up for a few other songs although that mood rings song had me in stitches).

Eluveitie - Nata 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vg2iNg0nto8


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Jul 4, 2012)

0/5 cant understand what he said like a men too far away http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CrI8gB_eDU


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 5, 2012)

1/5, god that was obnoxious. I thought it might pick up and be more like drum and bass or electronica-ish but it just continued with that persistently annoying thumping.



Ended up watching Sucker Punch again last night. Fucking love that movie.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't like this sort of music at all... but this manages to work perfectly. 4.5/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtdBtZOG17E


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 5, 2012)

One of my favourite rampage in game songs that (indeed second only to psycho killer). I had not heard the long (album?) version in some time either and forgot how much more I preferred to that ot 

Lenny Breau, Jim Pirie, Ron Halldorson - Three Guitars (not sure what the actual song is). It starts around 30 seconds.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNKFIcbc6LM


----------



## Domination (Jul 6, 2012)

3.5/5 It was good, nice jazz vibe and all.

*Paco De Lucia, Al Di Meola, John McLaughlin - Beyond the Mirage *As far as guitar trios go, you can't miss with this one. Three Jazz masters together (never heard of Paco before this though).
[yt]3N653XnLKsA[/yt]


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 6, 2012)

3/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uOvECN0wTw&list=PL90229471516D05ED&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Forstride (Jul 6, 2012)

4/5.  Never played any of the Mass Effect games, but it sounded pretty good.


----------



## Flame (Jul 6, 2012)

2/5 really not my kind of music, sorry.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCH1AsUydSc


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 6, 2012)

I was thinking of two things throughout that song
1) Kevin & Perry Go Large
2) The computer buying scene from goldeneye- like that scene this song is not going to age well.

Still a relatively inoffensive club song and for that to happen in the last few years is noteworthy in and of itself for me. I can not say I cared for initialism/acronym "rap" the first few times and care for "look how rich I [think I] am" even less (also if that was supposed to be wild excess... yeah) but were it not for that I would say the backing track is OK and the lyrics maybe even partway to being clever.

Last night ended up being my once every few months rewatching of the transformers film so I have this on my mind, I fear I have posted this before (probably last time it happened) but I will stand by it
Spectre General - Hunger 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXVvQfzZ1XE


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 9, 2012)

I did not expect a track from the transformers film would stall the thread but OK.

A song I have probably posted before but if I had to have a favourite song it would be this
Black Sabbath - The Wizard 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCjspyo-_aI


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 10, 2012)

4/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLxv_g_zQkY&feature=relmfu
@[member='Guild McCommunist']
You need to play EC because of this track >3>~


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 10, 2012)

3/5. Well composed but it's hard to enjoy it out of context. Plus I was disappointed that they didn't give another song with vocals like in the original Mass Effect or even Dragon Age 2. I do like when they find a good song with vocals that really fits the mood.



Random song that came up on my Spotify playlist.


----------



## funem (Jul 10, 2012)

4/5 Love Pendulum and have all their albums, that one takes a bit of time to start but it's a classic.

I got into Mashups a while back and this is one of the best I ever heard...

The Beatles vs Joan Jett vs Cypress Hill vs House of Pain vs RATM - Mash Together
You have to listen to it all the way through, editing is amazing.....


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 10, 2012)

If you want mashups I've got an entire folder of Space Jam mashups with many different things.

But yeah that was fucking awesome. 5/5.

On the topic of mashups...


----------



## funem (Jul 10, 2012)

4/5 Loved it

Dont want to over-run this with mashups but this one made me laugh as it works and it really really shouldnt. PM me the link to the folder if you would be so kind

Dr. Dre feat. Snoop Dogg vs. Grease - You're The One That I Want In The Next Episode

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13KZeywvh-Q


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 11, 2012)

I sometimes like mash ups and for parts of that it worked surprisingly well but on second thoughts it was less mash up and more someone hit the crossfader several minutes too early compared to some of the others just posted where a verse would rarely happen between a switch.

Afraid I do not have any mash ups I rate right now so I can not continue the trend.
Bellowhead - Frogs Legs and Dragons Teeth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuh40vOxR-8


----------



## adamshinoda (Jul 11, 2012)

2/5.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2S8ZrQG0y6g


----------



## R4Liam (Jul 11, 2012)

Trippy video and the music just makes me want to dance and smile  4/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MrfsDof_p4


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 12, 2012)

That was just kinda generic. But it wasn't the worst shit I've heard. 2/5


----------



## Gahars (Jul 12, 2012)

3.5/5. I wasn't big on it, but I ended up liking it more than I expected.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpRYi3BzBjE


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 12, 2012)

Old songs hmm... Everything is nice and the lyrics is really catchy. But sorry my way of rating would rather rate it far too low than what it should deserve. (In case you want numbers just slap in the 4)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRG_ZA0oPcA


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 12, 2012)

I knew it could not last but I would have been psyched to see the song carry on like the first 8 seconds (so much so I might see if there is such a thing as east Asian big band/brass pop). Anyway a budget video but a good video with some half decent dancing made by a by the numbers pop band but it had an actual song (or if it was 20 seconds looped I certainly did not notice it) that was sung pretty well and it almost carried it off but then came 2:10 (dubstep?), 2:27 (ballad section) and 2:36 (rap section) which seemed it to had to wedge in. Although I have seen that in every boy band from the 90s onwards I did not care for it then either but if I blank that section I can roll with it. It is not that I dislike a lot of the stuff you often post but that was definitely one of the better things you have shared with this thread, that is not to say you would catch it my collection but I am almost curious enough to check out something else from them.

I fear I have probably posted this before but I am almost certain it would not have been in the last two years. It is probably not one of their better songs but I like it.

Metalucifer - Flight of the Iron Pegasus 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNNjYTvmjvQ

One of those songs you really want to listen to loud.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Jul 15, 2012)

a 4 score then. what you gonna do was i thinking of it. when listening some more the instrumental part sound very catchy lending over from other known musicians thats nice to find. now what you thing of this one? (from the same year i joined gbatemp) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VtOEAxo8HA&list=FLxSMOIZ72lee_iDzyuHlLyQ&feature=mh_lolz


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 15, 2012)

Its alright, but not something I would listen to again or have on my playlist lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nuYIjs_zgU


----------



## NightsOwl (Jul 15, 2012)

Decent enough. Not my cup of tea. But worth 3/5.



[yt]46tjKe39ZSU[/yt]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 15, 2012)

I am not into that kinda remixes in general. A lot of people seem to be into it. Gaming related remixes and things like that.. Unless it really gets me hard, I dont quite like it.


But its still OK. 4/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1CPrRSyyv0


----------



## adamshinoda (Jul 16, 2012)

2,5/5. Nickelback music is not great to me, but still OK.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vR-zbfDOvWE&feature=relmfu


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 16, 2012)

2/5

[yt]yMvBCph4UaU[/yt]


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 16, 2012)

The first 30 seconds made me think of some of the less well known iron maiden tracks and that was a good thing but after that it became something I might see in an anime opener or on "EA trax" although far better than average for both of those. Such a thing happening is by no means a bad thing but it certainly did not deliver on the promise of the first 30 seconds. I am definitely curious enough to seek out more of them though. Edit just did seek out more and they cover a fairly wide range of styles

Arkona- Yarilo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tt6_65LDZ60


----------



## Domination (Jul 17, 2012)

2/5 Folk metal's not really my thing

*Deep Purple - Lazy *R.I.P. Jon Lord, sad to hear he passed away. One of the best rock keys players ever. I actually prefer his keys over Blackmore's guitar.
[yt]YPM6ni4bQzc[/yt]


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah a notable loss and even better many of the non rock focused radio stations took the time to acknowledge it as well. I do not know if you can download it/if there are any IP blocks but you might find http://www.absoluteradio.co.uk/podcasts/The-Absolute-Classic-Rock-Podcast/2010-11-08/ interesting (interview he did back in late 2010 released as a podcast and he covers quite a bit of good stuff).
As for the song at hand I am somewhat more used to the shorter renditions of it (various live albums being the normal deep purple sources back in my youth) but I must not think that way and although parts feel not unlike some extended solos (not quite Cream levels but noted) I certainly do not skip the track when it comes along.

Blondie - One Way Or Another 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xKIfKhIEMA


----------



## MFDC12 (Jul 22, 2012)

4/5
I used to love that song so I may be biased a little, hehe

[yt]wq4EBbzNiKo[/yt]
this one is about 13 minutes so make sure you have time, hehe


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 22, 2012)

3/5

Lol?
I like it tho ;3

[yt]DKdeBpn6PRw[/yt]

First one I ever heard on MTV that's good in this year .__.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 24, 2012)

1/5, it was just generic sounding poppy dance music. There's much better dance music out there.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 24, 2012)

4/5 I actually really like it, which is surprising, as I'm not usually into music like that. I like the lyrics a lot too.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRFCMM3bra8[/youtube]


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 24, 2012)

5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=u0fk6syQ7iY


----------



## Gahars (Jul 24, 2012)

1/5. Minus two points for misspelling "labyrinth", and that brings the total to a -1/5. That's kind of impressive actually, in an awful sort of way.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vXW66o15e0


----------



## Domination (Jul 24, 2012)

3/5 Not a big fan of new wave but it's ok.

*Pure Reason Revolution - The Bright Ambassadors of Morning *Fucking amazing band; sad that they disbanded like many of the other great underground prog bands.
[yt]bB5nyHp54CE[/yt]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 24, 2012)

4/5, I really liked it, but it's a bit hard to sit through at 12 minutes. Something I'd put on in the background while I'm doing something else though.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 24, 2012)

I guess it woudnt bother me while I am doing "intense" work and its being played in the background.

speaks my feelings


----------



## Daemauroa (Jul 24, 2012)

4/5, I think this song is kinda sad.

anyway, some cover I found today which I thought was pretty good. Name of the song is Zenbonzakura, sung by Hatsune Miku, a Vocaloid.


----------



## Actinopterygian Melospiza (Jul 24, 2012)

2/5, meh, generic Japanese music, some decent piano playing though

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO18F4aKGzQ
And actually take the time to listen to the lyrics before for saying it sucks because it's rap. It basically sums up why the US sucks.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 25, 2012)

2/5

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...1&v=6FEDrU85FLE[/youtube]


----------



## 098v (Jul 25, 2012)

Embeded link doesn't work 0/5
*Twenty Ten Obsolete*


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 25, 2012)

4/5

Mad World~


----------



## 098v (Jul 25, 2012)

3.5/5
Too slow for my tastes but still good
*Borialis Mad World*


----------



## Lican (Jul 25, 2012)

give it full marks


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lican you are supposed to post a song for the one following you else the rating of the song from the person before you concept kind of breaks down.

Others- you know you can just put the youtube url and it will embed it all for you, even if does not allow embedding it will link to the relevant youtube page as well.

To that end 098v's selection. If they got a good producer and recording studio they might be OK- they appear to have something resembling a talent for lyrics (actual flow, I am not too enamoured with rhyming but they can do it so I will note it and a proper structure to the song) which is rare these days and that they make their own backing music does well. Although the lyrics were quite good they did not speak too much to me and they are going to be unfavourably compared to those that came before (a rock/metal backing group for a rapper with some activist type tendencies... rage against the machine much?).

I do not consider this a cop out track although I am prepared to be called on it
Iggy Pop - The Passenger 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLhN__oEHaw


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 26, 2012)

Your choice of songs are quite unique  I like it.

Now my turn.. lets change things around 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYvYHgxx3hI


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 27, 2012)

3.6/5 - Meh if it wasnt for the fact that i dont listen to it much i would give it a pretty low score ehh

BEAST - Beautiful Night
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckIGhwQtd-c
For those who are anal about use of autotune check the spoiler. I dont mind the use of autotune to make the music sound more awesome if they infact can sing the autotune part.


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVxHuUAd6hg


----------



## adamshinoda (Jul 27, 2012)

2.5/5. It's actually quite good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbLPHQWl3wo&feature=plcp


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 28, 2012)

5/5, combines two of my favorite things: Duran Duran and James Bond.



This came up on my Spotify list.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 28, 2012)

3/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCaqCHRLNGI&list=FLS613EogLXE0lTsxyC1cWLA&index=3&feature=plpp_video


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 29, 2012)

2.5 - The mv was cool. But not the kind of song i would like.
OPPAN GANGNAM STYLE!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 30, 2012)

0/5. That was loud and obnoxious. Seriously though, get some diversity, all you post is Korean music. You don't even live in Korea.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 30, 2012)

4/5 That was pretty good.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 30, 2012)

Haha me diversity? I have. Why dont you do it? All i see from you is the same shit


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 30, 2012)

It is probably one of my more enjoyed Nirvana singles/well known songs but sadly when I hear it now all that comes back is a considerably younger version of myself doing a fine line in pogoing to it.

I promise I am not back on my Ghost Riders in the Sky covers kick but searching for Steel Guitar music I came across this and decided it was awesome
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK5aT07gOis


----------



## Sleepyz (Jul 30, 2012)

3/5 pretty good^^.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 30, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Haha me diversity? I have. Why dont you do it? All i see from you is the same shit



Lol. I've been posting everything from alt rock, classic rock, drum and bass, electronica, metal, and so on for a while. You've been posting the same K-Shit that no one likes.

As for the song above, it was cheesy, corny, and really lame J-Rock... But that's kinda cheesy and corny enough to enjoy to an extent. 3/5.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh shit what im i seeing on my last post? A LIKE. Seriously you dont listen to it. Heck you dont even know what kind of genre it is? Can you just stfu? You seriously have no intentions of rating my song so dont rate it then and wait for someone else to do it. Your biggest fag ive ever seen on a forum like this. Sure this might get deleted but damn you lack some friendly social skill. Take a chill pill and do something called getting out of your closet. Oh shit i forgot. You cant becasue theres nothing outside there for you. And its 0/5 if ur wondering. And yes i paused the moment it started to sing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hzz4mGyehw


----------



## Gahars (Jul 30, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Oh shit what im i seeing on my last post? A LIKE. Seriously you dont listen to it. Heck you dont even know what kind of genre it is? Can you just stfu? You seriously have no intentions of rating my song so dont rate it then and wait for someone else to do it. Your biggest fag ive ever seen on a forum like this. Sure this might get deleted but damn you lack some friendly social skill. Take a chill pill and do something called getting out of your closet. Oh shit i forgot. You cant becasue theres nothing outside there for you. And its 0/5 if ur wondering. *And yes i paused the moment it started to sing*




Watch out guys, we're dealing with a bad ass over here/5


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 30, 2012)

7/5 Lyrics are really freaking funny.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRGSHvlu9Ss[/youtube]


----------



## adamshinoda (Jul 31, 2012)

5/5.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6D9vAItORgE


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 1, 2012)

2/5, I'm not really a GnR fan and I enjoy the original much, much more.



Also i forgot to rate DarkStriker's comment as butthurt/assblasted.


----------



## Yumi (Aug 1, 2012)

Booooo...I thought you knew better McCom.
J/k

7/10

Never heard of that guy. Song is very in-its-time and i shall use it for my exercises.

Hate it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugEIcDlU044


----------



## Gahars (Aug 1, 2012)

1.5/5. Can't say I enjoyed it much.

I've been resisting the urge to post this song, but I can't... well, you know.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIasp_47zB0


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 1, 2012)

4/5

Here is an old classic called "Have you ever seen the rain?" by creedence clearwater revival

[yt][media]xDGuyGPJ_JE[/media][/yt]


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 1, 2012)

Probably not my favourite CCR song probably as it is neither that danceable nor that good as a backing track for something but certainly one of their better ones and not one that sees me hit the next button on the CD player.

Mojo Nixon - Tie My Pecker To My Leg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDVQ09ESjAo


----------



## Daemauroa (Aug 1, 2012)

^ 4/5, but I don't really like the singer voice for some reason...
well, some japanese music again :


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 2, 2012)

3/5
I challenge the next poster to listen to all 15 minutes and manage to give it more than 0 AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJ9vkt7BHYI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 2, 2012)

Not really into that stuff..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-AV2Lu_1wM


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 2, 2012)

For reasons unknown I never listened to much Pearl Jam although I will note they never made it into the legendary bands I do not care for list. As for that song afraid it comes a bit too close to spoken poetry (fortunately not a ballad) for me to really enjoy it but but it is absolutely not a thing that sees the radio head into the dash or me leap to change the track.

I feel a return to my using a word from the previous song/song title theme to define the next song but all I could think of there was
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THNqWbQDVdc

Getting back on topic.... I think I like the 90's alt rock theme though 
Alice In Chains - Man In The Box 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAqZb52sgpU
Oh damn I think I just found a band formed in the 1980's from people not active before it that were good... might have to revise my theory on 80's music.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2012)

4/5

Here's My Counter....

[yt]boanuwUMNNQ[/yt]


----------



## YayMii (Aug 3, 2012)

4/5
I don't often listen to Metallica but that's one of the songs I kinda like from them.

Anyways, here's a music video that's been going viral that I think everyone needs to watch:


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 3, 2012)

Afraid you were beaten by DarkStriker a couple of days back. Still I like the odd bit of satire/sillyness but they failed to ramp it up high enough for me and thus it falls short. Worse it gives me a desire to follow it up with a song that will see most people stuck in the UK at the time hunt me down like a dog for posting (I will not be posting it though).

Queens Of The Stone Age - Monsters In The Parasol 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnLwHOVXkWE


----------



## YayMii (Aug 3, 2012)

Another band I don't often listen to. Enjoyable though.

I'll just keep posting silly songs I found on YouTube:


-----



FAST6191 said:


> Afraid you were beaten by DarkStriker a couple of days back. Still I like the odd bit of satire/sillyness but they failed to ramp it up high enough for me and thus it falls short. Worse it gives me a desire to follow it up with a song that will see most people stuck in the UK at the time hunt me down like a dog for posting (I will not be posting it though).


The search function wasn't working when I posted that  I was trying to search for the song in this thread earlier and nothing came up. Tried it again and found the post. Weird.


----------



## adamshinoda (Aug 3, 2012)

Hmm... 2/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAe26KPPhmk


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 3, 2012)

3/5 I really like the guitar and background music, but not a huge fan of the screaming lyrics.

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz_6jagv_D4[/youtube]

Okay...for some reason, I can't get the embed to work properly...


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 3, 2012)

I usually have little to no objections to keytar (some seem to work themselves up to despise type levels) but this might be on the way to forming one and I am none too fond of shouty vocals (although they worked quite well) in general meaning I probably could have enjoyed that more. I will say if there is such a thing as Vietnamese folk metal you can bet I will be there in fairly short order as that held some serious promise (especially the first 20 or so seconds and several ports after that). I had a quick listen to some other their other tracks and they appear to have a fairly broad range of musical styles as well which is nice... thanks for introducing me to this band.

Edit- must remember to press refresh. Paranoid huh..... although it is a song of my youth and it is not that I dislike it but it was overdone for me (although I care for war pigs less) and as such these days it does so little for me. Still you can bet I will pause should it come on the radio.

As I have not seen much posted from him of late.
Joe Satriani - Big Bad Moon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPz_eTg3UIE


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 4, 2012)

4/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFyzTtKNzYI&feature=related
^This song is depressing as fuck if you have read the visual novel related to it ;-;


----------



## adamshinoda (Aug 5, 2012)

4/5. Me didn't read any of the visual novel 

https://www.youtube....feature=related

Sorry, the code is fucked up again


----------



## Alaude (Aug 5, 2012)

4.5/5..good soothing to my ears 

not sure if the song i am going to post a re-post 

*Pink Floyd - Time*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUt7qmSvxLI


----------



## Fudge (Aug 5, 2012)

4/5 Good stuff bro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0PQ6GC6KYc


----------



## Domination (Aug 5, 2012)

4/5 I'm a DT fanboy too

*dredg - Whoa Is Me *Great band that "sold out" (I don't use that word, but you've got to admit the lack of artsy-ness in their newer material)
[yt]6wUQmarRzYA[/yt]


----------



## Gahars (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan, but it certainly wasn't bad. 3.5/5

@*Guild McCommunist*


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 6, 2012)

5/5 I absolutely love that song.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuwxZSIS__4[/media]

Gah, I don't know why but the media tags will not work for me.


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Scott-105 said:


> 5/5 I absolutely love that song.
> 
> [media]https://www.youtube....h?v=IuwxZSIS__4[/media]
> 
> Gah, I don't know why but the media tags will not work for me.


At first I didn't like it that much, but as I kept listening it started sounding better and better. 4/5, I'd say. Guess it takes me a bit of time to warm up to 80's music. 
This one's sung by The Lonely Island.


----------



## YayMii (Aug 6, 2012)

what-the-fuck/5

You know what, this thread's lacking in K-pop. And since it was SNSD's 5th anniversary yesterday, I'll just post this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNoKyEcMtfg



Scott-105 said:


> 5/5 I absolutely love that song.
> /snip
> Gah, I don't know why but the media tags will not work for me.


You don't even need to use the media tags to get YouTube videos to work. If you post the link it should auto-embed by itself.
That being said, I think you're having issues because all your links are HTTPS.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 6, 2012)

1/5 That was terrible....I also like to understand the lyrics I'm listening to.



Yaymii, you were right. It was the https links causing the problem.


----------



## YayMii (Aug 6, 2012)

okay, never again. I didn't know you people disliked K-pop that much
*hides in K-pop thread*

Anyways, 5/5 Rush is pretty awesome.

Let's try something else that you people might dislike:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pb-EwykPTv8


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 6, 2012)

2.5 - Its ok i guess
And yes their anal about other songs that doesnt come in english. Their too scared to try something new i guess. Oh wait.... that explains why they dont grow!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pUfHnWRsRA


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 6, 2012)

0.5/5 pretty horrible,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEQNAZGoZrw


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 6, 2012)

3/5 not bad. I wouldn't put it on my iPod, but I wouldn't mind hearing it on the radio or something.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yoAY-CD_Gw

@Yaymii and DarkStriker: Some k pop I like, just that particular song I didn't like too much. I do really opa gagnam style or whatever it's called. I also like that song DarkStriker posted a while back, that was a Korean rap song. And I like the song last posted this korean


----------



## AceWarhead (Aug 6, 2012)

4/5 Eh, it's good.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3orHxrqhOq8


----------



## YayMii (Aug 7, 2012)

4/5 I like DnB.

@[member='Scott-105']: Well, the way you worded your original comment made it sound like you didn't like it because you didn't understand the language. But I understand that SNSD's earlier "girly" image is not for everyone.

Anyways, I'll try again with the K-music, with another song by PSY.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cKc1rkZwf8


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 7, 2012)

4/5 I liked it. Are his music videos always really random? That one wasn't nearly as random as Gangnam Style, but still pretty random.



@[member='YayMii'] I do like to understand the lyrics. If I don't really like the song's background music (which is the case with that SNSD song), I might still listen to it if I like lyrics.


----------



## YayMii (Aug 7, 2012)

His music videos are kinda random, but that specific music video was actually displaying what his concerts are like. He's apparently known as the "king of concerts" in Korea.

Anyways... 3/5 since it was enjoyable but not really my kind of music.

more electronic stuff that isn't really that great
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bparw9Jo3dk


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 7, 2012)

3/5
I haven't posted a JP song in a while, so for a change, here's some Kalafina :V
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBO4JdgO7TE&feature=player_embedded
I have actually never heard Kalafina live, that was p. good IMHO : o


----------



## Domination (Aug 8, 2012)

1.5/5 Decent vocal skills, but who thought that it fit in well with the background music? It would've definitely fit in better with ambient or orchestral music.

*Swallow the Sun - ...And Heavens Cried Blood *Ambient melodeath (actually it's more of doom than ambient but still), and fuck that guy is good at growling.
[yt]KwUnLRRmGys[/yt]


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 8, 2012)

@*Domination*

From what I can tell the Live version is quite a bit different from the original, if you are interested check it out:


Also, I don't like these kinds of songs so easily, but this one was pretty fucking cool, 3.5/5 ~ Gotta check out more by them >3>
Have some Max Payne OST~


----------



## adamshinoda (Aug 9, 2012)

4/5. Great song, great game!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H86730HjLVA&feature=plcp


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 9, 2012)

Edit must remember to press refresh. I did not know Blink 182 had reformed and having just listened to that although I found them amusing enough first time around that did nothing for me I am afraid. I will have to see if something else on their new album is worth a listen though as they often had a couple of songs on their album that were not for me.

Unless it is a glorified mixtape I will very rarely get a film or game soundtrack but I did have some of the max payne stuff at one point. That however was not a patch on the first games and if the backing beat was dropped it might have been interesting but as it stands it left me indifferent which is not a good thing.


Del Shannon - Runaway 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0S13mP_pfEc


----------



## adamshinoda (Aug 9, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> Edit must remember to press refresh. I did not know Blink 182 had reformed and having just listened to that although I found them amusing enough first time around that did nothing for me I am afraid. I will have to see if something else on their new album is worth a listen though as they often had a couple of songs on their album that were not for me.
> 
> Unless it is a glorified mixtape I will very rarely get a film or game soundtrack but I did have some of the max payne stuff at one point. That however was not a patch on the first games and if the backing beat was dropped it might have been interesting but as it stands it left me indifferent which is not a good thing.
> 
> ...



I don't know why the video doesn't show up, though I post the like directly as others do. This is not the first time.
Their new album 'Neighborhood' is pretty good. I'm really surprise that after 8 years, they still keep up their good work like in the past, Mark and Tom's voice are still freakin amazing. Trust me, it's a worth-listening one


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Aug 9, 2012)

3/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZdYzF3jzNU&feature=plcp


----------



## Alaude (Aug 10, 2012)

uhh.......3.2/5 decent nice to hear it.

*The Who - Baba O'Riley*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2KRpRMSu4g


----------



## roastable (Aug 10, 2012)

4/5
The Who is awesome!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkeUFRK4i7w


----------



## Gahars (Aug 11, 2012)

Octopus? More like Schlock-topus!

Seriously though, it was alright, I guess, but I can't say I really liked it. 2.5/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgW0eMKXGJA


----------



## Fudge (Aug 11, 2012)

Love it, 4/5/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6O4_C68PmFI


----------



## roastable (Aug 11, 2012)

Very good! Reminds me of Nightwish 
4/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dPMP16R_qA


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 11, 2012)

3.5/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcawnRIyeok


----------



## Domination (Aug 12, 2012)

3/5

[yt]sZ-D4jmkUiQ[/yt]


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 12, 2012)

4/5 Wouldn't put it in his top 20 songs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4FA74vB3MQ


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

4/5

I like it ;3

[yt]KHL2Ky7t288[/yt]

I just absolutely love this song


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 13, 2012)

4/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqgha5nubQ4


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 14, 2012)

1/5, that was very generic J-Rocky. Feel like I've heard it everywhere else.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 14, 2012)

4/5 Really chill! Where is that from?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 15, 2012)

Gonna have to give that a 2/5 sadly, I enjoyed it until it got to that screamo part. Which was unfortunately like 12 seconds in.

As for the song, it's just from Arrested Development. I was at Trivia Night with my dad and the song came up on their music round. Its been stuck in my head since then.



Carly Rae Jespen is a pussy. She's just like "call me, maybe?" Debbie Harry DEMANDS that you call her.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 15, 2012)

3/5 Not bad, uh 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgI_ngEoaQU


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 15, 2012)

I keep trying to listen to Dream Theater but I never find I have the patience to listen to them or that they're all that remarkable. Certainly not bad but nothing I really enjoy honestly. 3/5.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 15, 2012)

5/5 Wow that was amazing. I'm probably gonna go listen to more songs by them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcLNteez3c4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 15, 2012)

lol just saw that on someones feed on youtube. not my kind of thing. 1/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv5wF-E9D8Y


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 16, 2012)

2/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7BsTLHUXdc


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 16, 2012)

5/5 I absolutely love that song..I had no idea it was the theme song for Supernatural though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_snoM4VkWAw


----------



## roastable (Aug 16, 2012)

Hmm, 2/5
It was completely out of my genre, but it was good enough for me to listen to the entire thing. Also, I llike how your DP matches his pose in the video lol.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Edr4Gb4qquU


----------



## R4Liam (Aug 16, 2012)

I like the bassline I suppose 3/5 



trying to learn this myself at the moment


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 16, 2012)

As far as webcam cover of a song on youtube goes that was probably fantastic (I will have to hear the original and possibly develop a fondness for a genre to properly call it- random lady with a half decent voice and a piano has never been something I seek out).
Edit- listened to the original. Youtube webcam cover surpassed the original by some way in my estimation.

The Adicts - Steamroller 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BRyp9FCGvs


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

3/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIfk5-8oy_o&feature=youtu.be&a


----------



## Alaude (Aug 17, 2012)

4/5....nice

*Coldplay - Everything's Not Lost.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IywjWWlxF8

hope it's not a re-post


----------



## Domination (Aug 19, 2012)

3/5 It's alright but kind of boring, their first album first album though is some amazing stuff

*Yes - Mood for a Day *Technically it's only Steve playing, but it's still a Yes song.
[yt]ZiA1XBXAE6U[/yt]


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 19, 2012)

Some fine acoustic guitar there- granted I prefer it more towards what Tenacious D are known for or might as well have used a lute (or might as well have used a banjo) but I liked that none the less. I probably still prefer clap but I think that will sit close to it from now on.

I am half tempted to follow it up with Embryo but I am in a Tom Waits mood right now

Sins Of My Father - Tom Waits
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZI49JmNhKTk


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 19, 2012)

3.5/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUbYdjO7tE4
Been playing Sleeping Dogs so :V


----------



## Alaude (Aug 21, 2012)

3.6/5 good has a nice rhythm

*The Doors - Light My Fire.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6O6x_m4zvFs


----------



## Domination (Aug 21, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> I am half tempted to follow it up with Embryo but I am in a Tom Waits mood right now



Ah I would probably go for Orchid instead though.

And... 2.5/5 Always found The Doors to be extremely boring despite all the praise; Jim Morrison has a decent voice and all but not enough to make me like them.

*L'Arc~en~Ciel - Ibara no Namida *Suddenly thought of revisiting some of my favourite j-rock music in the past (don't listen to that stuff anymore)
[yt]OmvBl5rHJCk[/yt]


----------



## Alaude (Aug 21, 2012)

Domination said:


> And... 2.5/5 Always found The Doors to be extremely boring despite all the praise; Jim Morrison has a decent voice and all but not enough to make me like them.



Duh.....almost most of the 60's music is like that .

5/5......awesome even though i'm not a big fan of J-Rock . 

*Akon - Lonely.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EEW-9NDM5k&feature=related


----------



## Fudge (Aug 21, 2012)

4/5 lol I remember when this song was on the radio frequently, catchy still

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80tX5MLX8QY


----------



## Auyx (Aug 21, 2012)

4/5 I used to be really into Nirvana when I was younger. Somehow lost some of its charm with age, man I feel old 

[yt]cEMjHfSJHC8[/yt]


----------



## Domination (Aug 23, 2012)

Alaude said:


> Duh.....almost most of the 60's music is like that .



I wouldn't say that's the case... 60's had great amazing bands like Beatles, Who, Cream, etc. but Doors is just plain boring somehow.

3/5 Good voice (I guess... I'm not into female vocals) with somewhat decent music, but not my thing.

*Soen - Fraccions *Better version of Tool. Yes, I just dissed Tool.
[yt]LMRfAbs2vk4[/yt]


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 23, 2012)

4/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSLPH9d-jsI&list=PL5DF6078ABC09FBCD&index=2&feature=plcp


----------



## Langin (Aug 23, 2012)

2.5/5 really not my kind of music


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 24, 2012)

0/5 K-Pop is bad and you should feel bad.



I know that Dommy and Hadrian didn't like it but I actually liked this one. Considering how shit the album trailer seemed, this was surprising.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 24, 2012)

3/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsnRQJxanVM


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 25, 2012)

4/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhGLbYe-oDU


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have heard of multi act structures in music in the past but that was ridiculous over the first few minutes. Anyway it suffers the same problem as most game and film music in that is it great for the original material and would be great on a demo reel for a composer/performer but as a piece of standalone music. I probably should note I am a great fan of chant type songs and had listened to the one before the one before which made for a potentially unfavourable comparison.

If we are posting things from games, TV shows and such 
Benny Hill - Ernie (The Fastest Milkman In the West)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19wAAyxZhUo


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 27, 2012)

1/5 - But you do like a wide range of music lol. Thats a good thing .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlsBObg-1BQ

I love Adele


----------



## R4Liam (Aug 27, 2012)

4/5 love adele 

http://soundcloud.com/liam-fitzgerald-3/fade-away-with-chorus

this is one I have been composing this myself. It isn't finished I need to add a voice and polish it but can you guys please gives some criticism on the actual soundcloud page thank you


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2012)

4/5 not bad ;o

[yt]LMhq1L0cJf0[/yt]


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 1, 2012)

About as iconic a rendition as you can get but if there is a version that only lasts a minute or so I would be good with that.

Acid Drinkers - Hit the road Jack 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4U7EC2sVEc

There is a video version as well apparently but the would be album version works better as a song by itself.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyIeeFjctbI

I did want to link up their version of Love Shack but other than a good video it does not work for me in the same way as the above.


----------



## Flame (Sep 5, 2012)

3.5/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JoZS6LgqYI


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 5, 2012)

5/5, gotta love the Bee Gees.

Goes without saying but NSFW.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 5, 2012)

I have actually not got around to listening to Tenacious D's new album yet.

With video- very amusing and among those sorts of songs quite possibly up there with Lee.
Without video/context of a skit- does not do an awful lot.

Now I know the same has been levelled at several of their songs in the past but I figure it applies here as well.

Cheap Trick - Surrender
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sAm5UCJ9vA

I am not actually that great a fan of this song but it is classic pub quiz material.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 6, 2012)

2/5, I'm not a big Cheap Trick fan.



Haters gonna hate this shit is catchy.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 6, 2012)

5/5 Florence and the Machine are so different but very catchy, is this a different version of the original? Either way that song sticks to my brain for days 

*edit*
I ninja'd gahars


----------



## Gahars (Sep 6, 2012)

3/5. It's catchy, sure, but I still can't say I'm much of a fan. (Edit: This was directed at Guild's post).


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 6, 2012)

5/5 Haha, That makes me giggle and grin at the same time  "She's everything you dreamed about"  I'm downloading it.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 6, 2012)

5/5 love it.

Ohwell.
Now something different then hippy music.

[yt]2mkOadYqWt0[/yt]


----------



## Lanlan (Sep 6, 2012)

3/5 Not too big on the vocals, seems kinda Nightwishy to me.

[yt]zTcjt_Vjf-A[/yt]


----------



## Alaude (Sep 7, 2012)

uhh.....2.5/5 just not my type of music 

*Linkin Park - Robot Boy*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_hSHHW0GT4


----------



## adamshinoda (Sep 7, 2012)

4/5.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo3Rltxov5A


----------



## Terenigma (Sep 7, 2012)

3/5 Classic song but not as good as...

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEEzbFxEbB8[/media]


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 7, 2012)

At points that is my favourite Steppenwolf song and it is definitely a classic but it second only to Radar love when I listened to Arrow Rock radio (the only non digital rock station I could get where I was at) in terms of things driven into the ground.

Normally I think it would be more classic rock or punk but it seems I am in a reggae mood right now
The Pioneers - Long Shot Kick The Bucket
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nL1eNDab7Nw


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 9, 2012)

Neat~

4/5

[yt]n3Hv-1MWz2Y[/yt]
I know most of you probably wouldn't understand a word from it so here's the translated lyrics:



Spoiler: Lyrics



Hey!

He was born, he now does not know where
He could not see the sun, and the sky, too,
Father of his enemy, so we did not know
Lonely constantly greeted the new day
"Why me?" So God asked the
"Really these wings I can not have?"
He spread his hands, "I guess what I want"
And his eyes say "Fly!" ...

Raj, the night I want so I
It's heaven, a paradise
Go on, please fly, please BYE ...
Paradise, which at night as I want to,
It's heaven, a paradise
Go on, please fly, please BYE ...

Another day, another such night
When you fall in love with him there was no one.
And if you can pray for the land,
Which spark when he wants to
Flooded with tears, he dreamed
That his soul already knows how to fly.
He spread his hands, "I guess what I want"
And his eyes say "gotcha!" ...

Paradise, which at night as I want to,
It's heaven, a paradise
Go on, please fly, please BYE ...
Paradise, which at night as I want to,
It's heaven, a paradise
Go on, please fly, please BYE ...

See boy
The dream you gave life, and so
I beg you fly, it is time for you fly

God has a winged hands
He gave it to you for the pain
Bow, you have founded them
I flew where this dream ...

Paradise, which at night as I want to,
It's heaven, a paradise
Go on, please fly, please BYE ...
Paradise, which at night as I want to,
It's heaven, a paradise
Go on, please fly, please BYE ...


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 9, 2012)

I do have a soft spot for folk and ska crossover and there is precious little modern stuff that I have heard that is that good (covers bands and bands from people around during earlier waves aside)... turns out I should have been looking to Poland again (already have a bunch of stuff from Blade Loki) so thanks for that DinohScene.

Terrorvision - Bring Your Daughter... To The Slaughter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xq2RfMgGhJE


----------



## Yumi (Sep 11, 2012)

3/5. That beep in the background was annoying but the song itself was alright. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUuXOx6Y1DI


----------



## Alaude (Sep 11, 2012)

uhh......a 4.2/5.......

*Linkin Park - The Catalyst*

[yt]?v=51iquRYKPbs[/yt]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow that was a lot less shitty than I expected. Admittedly it was enjoyable and didn't sound like the shit that is Linkin Park. Perhaps they've gotten better? But yeah, 4/5, would listen to again.



Video is shitty but music is solid.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 12, 2012)

4.5/5
Not the best of Eltons songs but deffo worth listening again.

[yt]QvRhanJ4wlw[/yt]


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 13, 2012)

3/5

WOW I haven't posted here in a while.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGpzGu9Yp6Y


----------



## adamshinoda (Sep 13, 2012)

3/5. Never been a Skrillex fan but this is really not bad.

Now... how about a Bond film soundtrack?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_zLq6jjDJc


----------



## DS1 (Sep 13, 2012)

3/5 - Being that I hate the 80s, I am compelled to defend anything from the 70s, including campy montage/chase/panorama scenes. Nice orchestration as well.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 13, 2012)

Now that's what I call funk. 4/5

I got this song stuck in my head recently, and it just refuses to budge.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8x-uQ_wNR0


----------



## Minox (Sep 13, 2012)

1/5, sorry but it just seemed rather bland.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dlD-n3JtH0[/youtube]


----------



## Civori (Sep 13, 2012)

2/5. Kinda meh, not really my genre.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hh9yZWeTmVM


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 13, 2012)

2/5, bleh. Sounds very generic. Also he rhymed "hand" with "back" by just putting a horrific inflection on "back". That doesn't work.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 13, 2012)

3/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTblt_HGzTA&feature=relmfu


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 13, 2012)

It was set to be a pretty good orchestral track and then it got to 20 seconds. After that it seemed like a bad mashup between orchestral (albeit now an electric one) and a backing track from Forsaken 64 (no idea why my mind went to that as looking at it now it is not that much alike). This said I did quite like it and it might even make a good standalone track which is a turn up for the books when it comes to me and computer game music.

Korpiklaani - Sulasilmä 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oZxj3HeA6Y


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 14, 2012)

4/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=o08Ir0Mf_qg&NR=1#


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 15, 2012)

Shin Megami Tensei Digital Devil Saga 1 OST Big Battle you say. Another one that was great until a certain point (if a bit too 80's style) although in this case it picked back up a bit, not sure if I approve of fade out in this situation either. I imagine if it was set to something in the game or had some vocals it could work well and it is definitely one of the better pieces non chiptunes/track original game music I have heard.

Back in a reggae mood
Althea and Donna - Uptown Top Ranking
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMrNDnU6PPk


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 15, 2012)

[yt]SxJkq0tDBZQ[/yt]



Spoiler: lyrics



I spree on life,
As if in a dark forest came.
I got lost in life,
I'm probably missing.
Then in the swamp, in the woods
Attract sprites vote.
Left to fornication, and the right boredom
Serve me to vote.
I rushed, but fell
Caught the love
I understand that the missing
He tore his heart and soul into the blood.
chorus
I spree on life,
As if in a dark forest came.
I got lost in life,
I'm probably missing.

Wolves howl at the back,
Howl, chasing me
Ahead buzz machine
I trace them screaming, "Stop!"
Nearly knocked, went the distance,
That he is my sorrow?
He wandered in the forest,
Anyone he does not sorry.

Evil there! Here it is!
Fangs dripping with saliva
Yes, and I was angry,
I am now as Satan!
And I went ahead,
Left their windfall.
It has become easy for me and at ease,
Me in the woods at night as by day.

I am now in the forest
Proudly bear head
I know when to get lost,
Myself then save yourself!


----------



## Gahars (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't even...

Uh, 4/5.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1Hs2AQwDgA


----------



## Domination (Sep 16, 2012)

3/5 Its ok, less synth would be nice, like the vocals though

*Steven Wilson - Track One* The video is pretty cool despite being a little... awkward. What is that, a wizard?
[yt]2B78UblUP6Q[/yt]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 16, 2012)

2.5/5 - Nothing to really complain about, but i don't see myself wanting a to hit replay...


Really listen to the lyrics...Great artist
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjOhiDjak1k


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 17, 2012)

2/5, eh, her voice was really annoying. I kept getting flashbacks to My Cousin Vinny. She's a smooth talker.



As you can guess, highly NSFW.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 17, 2012)

Now that's a tune that can rile up any swinging lounge party. 5/5.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnlvPoDU5LY


----------



## Alaude (Sep 17, 2012)

5/5 i really like it 

*Coldplay - Violet Hill*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IakDItZ7f7Q


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 17, 2012)

2/5


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 17, 2012)

2.5/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYHBAiCsBHA


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 17, 2012)

2.5/5? _Really?_

But 0/5. I mean, I'm fine with rap _when it's good_.


----------



## Alaude (Sep 18, 2012)

soulx said:


> 2.5/5? _Really?_



There is nothing you can do about it . different people different tastes.

now back to rating your song. i rate it 4/5 its good 

*Coldplay - Trouble*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHg-PhseKOQ


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 18, 2012)

2/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdMhTL5bZrs&feature=related
Been going on a Ys/Shoji Meguro listening spree(if that wasn't obvious from my DDS posts from before), again. So yeah :V


----------



## Alaude (Sep 18, 2012)

3.1/5......meh.

first listen to this.....i'm sure most of you all must have listened to it . 

*Gangnam Style*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0

then listen to this 

*Gangnam Style (In English)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXdkbL6sRic

hope you enjoyed it .


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 20, 2012)

lol that was alright 3/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYt2PcTT1-8


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 21, 2012)

Ugh. A friend of mine listens to The Script. Without saying, I don't praise her taste in music too much. Sounded very generic, lyrics were really cheesy and melodramatic, everything else was very generic. 1/5.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 21, 2012)

one of the better prodigy tunes I heard in a while, I'd give it a solid 3/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy9MMHfd-ak


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 21, 2012)

3.5/5

Thought I would post a Kpop song for once, will probably go back to SMT posts after this though >3>~ :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XboGRNb1Fd8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 21, 2012)

Sounds like music a 15 year old asain girl would listen to....too bad i'm none of those

1/5 - Just No.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19zAzTW3xAo&feature=relmfu


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 21, 2012)

3.5/5

EDIT:

Initially posted a Ys song, but this is more interesting IMHO.

If you are curious as to what I posted originally


Spoiler







Rate the song above this though, not the one in the spoiler.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 22, 2012)

Eh. It just doesn't sound like anything special, sounds very fillerish and doesn't have any real catch to it. It's very "musak". 2/5



Oh how far you've come Mark Wahlberg.

EDIT: Bonus points are awarded by responding with a Mark Wahlberg gif.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 22, 2012)

starts off awful and is somewhat a cheesey song...not quite the beach boys song i expected  2/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQcq-ExRSxM


----------



## Domination (Sep 22, 2012)

3.5/5 Good Ol' 70's punk

*John Abercrombie - Timeless* Guitar Jazz
[yt]Bhz77Pvfi5M[/yt]


----------



## Lokao0 (Sep 22, 2012)

3/5... Not the type of music I like, but it's actually good.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 22, 2012)

3/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMUyjvXpMV0&feature=relmfu


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 22, 2012)

I've listened to that song a dozen times so I don't even need to start it. 5/5, Miracle of Sound is really good. He certainly isn't running on Valve time.


----------



## keran22 (Sep 22, 2012)

4/5 They're pretty cool.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 23, 2012)

3.5/5, was really mixed about it but as the song plods along it does get better, dynamics on it sound wrong though but I don't know if it is the song itself or just the version on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgvWjnAWnYY


----------



## Alaude (Sep 23, 2012)

3.9/5 the song is okay 

i'm not sure if i have posted this song before anyways it's worth a second hear 

*Linkin Park - Burning In The Skies*

*and umm..... just before you listen to this song please know that the situation in the song is minutes before a nuclear bombing....*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kh_YCSW5lPc


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Sep 23, 2012)

Huh, it have been years since i listened LP for the last time...

Good Song, 4/5 



My fav song from Pink Floyd 

Edit: i dont want to live on this world anymore........


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 23, 2012)

2/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qS1zK6UXPrk&feature=related


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, um, it sounds like title screen music. For like a thousand games I've played. So... 2/5?

EDIT: Also ten points from Ravenclaw for giving a Pink Floyd classic a 2/5.

But if we want to talk video game music...



Nothing beats Bastion.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 24, 2012)

I never got around to play Bastion, but the soundtrack is pretty great. I'm really going to have to buy it if it ever goes on sale. 4/5

From my heart and from my hand...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jm-upHSP9KU


----------



## Clarky (Sep 24, 2012)

been a while since I saw the show but was a grooving song there,solid 4/5 there for the bassline alone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOt2-yRVSMk


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 24, 2012)

I know in some ways it is "hand your passport over" grade of offence (probably made all the more confusing by my listening to John Peel for years) but I am not that familiar with The Smiths. This said I am not sure I have heard a bad song from them and that is certainly not a bad one. It it perhaps not as memorable as some of their other stuff although that is probably more because their other stuff is used for backing songs all the time.

I had various others but as Gahars posted that all I had in my head was
Goldie Lookin' Chain - Your Missus Is A Nutter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SAYlRf_6bQ

Sadly the video and audio is a victim of 2006 vintage youtube quality but it should be good enough for the purposes of this thread.
Edit- Trying dailymotion instead

Goldie Lookin' Chain - Your Missus Is A Nutter _by laingui_

Edit 2- seems out of sync so there is also the option of the censored version which is a lot better quality save for the censorship

Goldie Lookin Chain - Your Missus Is A Nutter _by GoldieLookinChain-Official_


----------



## Domination (Sep 25, 2012)

4/5

*Mansun - Naked Twister*
[yt]YSYmg6Bhukc[/yt]


----------



## Clarky (Sep 25, 2012)

4/5 there. guitar lines are good, melody reminds me of most tracks from the manic street preachers holy bible period, so thats good enough in my opinion...anywho

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bzxpWob71M


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 25, 2012)

4/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TitUJrwcxio&feature=related
Possibly one of the most badass boss battle in Nocturne, difficult as fuck ;___;


----------



## Clarky (Sep 26, 2012)

3/5, its cool, but it doesn't stand out much to me, doesn't quite pump the blood or sound mega epic, but its a good piece of music none the less

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gWMjHnBj-A


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Sep 26, 2012)

clarky said:


>



Nice song bro 3/5, Here's Blurry by Puddle Of Mudd

[yt]xJJsoquu70o[/yt]


----------



## Domination (Sep 26, 2012)

1.25/5 I'm sorry but I hated it, but at least it's mildly better than Creed.

*Al Di Meolo - Egyptian Danza*
[yt]vuY0_JCHaF4[/yt]


----------



## Clarky (Sep 27, 2012)

4/5, pretty good stuff there, kept me entertained for the duration

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YfxqT3SAMg


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 28, 2012)

3/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZTNjzXCtII&feature=related
Dante in Nocturne was pure awesomeness


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 30, 2012)

3/5

[yt]ilrXCWdV7_E[/yt]

Old one I recently found again


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 30, 2012)

3/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgBJeJ3-MWM&feature=relmfu


----------



## Arras (Sep 30, 2012)

Pretty nice... 4.5/5.
[yt]Vb23PNogJ0M[/yt]


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 30, 2012)

3/5 For some reason some of the sounds made me think of...Super Mario Sunshine I think. 

http://soundcloud.com/dj-vadim/11-maximum-featuring-la-methode-1

Hard to find this as it turns out, seeing how Bassnectar did a remix of this song.


----------



## Domination (Sep 30, 2012)

3.5/5 Great to see someone who appreciates avant garde; the tune was pretty enjoyable (though it was funnier than it was enjoyable) as a one-off thing but it's not  something that is re-listenable.

1.5/5 It was pretty quirky but not something I would listen to. And the mashup didn't really work that well, imo.

*Ludovico Einaudi - Divenire*
[yt]X1DRDcGlSsE[/yt]


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 1, 2012)

It was not backing music but I would have been thrilled to have it as backing for something. I could not see a conductor but if there was one then a very big nod in their direction and if that was just proper timing that requires a doff of the hat.
As for the music itself I prefer my orchestral stuff a bit more uptempo but there is no denying the quality of that, I know I say it a fair bit but on the strength of that I will be seeking out more from that concert.

The Presidents of the United States of America - Kitty 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHQNa1YwZH0


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 1, 2012)

4/5 I always have a soft spot for PUSA and here is a band who do a little tribute to them every now and again.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 4, 2012)

3.5/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALd0ILisKvI&feature=relmfu


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2012)

A weak piss take in the medium of song.... I do like such things but that one did very little for me. It was significantly better produced than the average one of those sorts of things that I see but lyrics did not match that.

Anyway finally got to listening to the new ZZ top album, not sure if there is anything truly stand out but it is an extremely solid album. My favourite track so far (actually a bonus track)
ZZ Top - Threshold Of A Breakdown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UG3RyFf_Y5w


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 4, 2012)

4/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muaIrJtifDw&feature=related


----------



## Gahars (Oct 4, 2012)

2.5/5. It's alright, but there's really not much to it. Nothing really special or memorable.

You are not prepared for DMX: Human Revolution

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IeZ53Jna5Y


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 7, 2012)

9999999999999999999999/10 OHMYGODYES

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oNpmSAvpGQ&feature=relmfu


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 8, 2012)

4/5. I always liked the opening theme to Game of Thrones and this is a pretty cool interpretation of it.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 8, 2012)

That's not music I tend to listen to... but it was actually pretty good. 4/5

I still have yet to watch the movie, but if the music is any indication, the good far outweighs the bad and the ugly aspects.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5xRBz780JA


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 8, 2012)

20/10

God I


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 8, 2012)

That was an eclectic mix of musical styles... worked though.

I watched Rock n Rolla again the other night (might have to take back my comment about not remembering it for very long- it is ageing very well) and this was one of my favourite songs from sound track
Ex Sektor Gaza- Dopilsya
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emXjaZ1Zdns


----------



## Domination (Oct 9, 2012)

3.5/5 Great heavy metal

*Max Richter - Infra 5*
[yt]B4Kybxu7fiQ[/yt]


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 9, 2012)

3.5/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMp98LGMoWk&list=UUZJGypvxvuIVPyI-LajN5fQ&index=10&feature=plcp


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 10, 2012)

2/5. Eh, it's really hard to think anything other than "average" with music like that unless there's context behind it. Just seemed kinda unmemorable.



Intro is kick ass.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2012)

4/5 - Nice bit of speed metal!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzR7u4rwFSY[/youtube]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 10, 2012)

3/5. Normally not my style but it's rather catchy and The Flaming Lips do have a very funky way of mixing their music.



Probably the most bad ass live concert ever.


----------



## Domination (Oct 10, 2012)

5/5 Yeah I'm a sucker for anything with orchestral stuff, though Ride the Lightning is actually one of my favourite Metallica albums

*Porcupine Tree - Arriving Somewhere But Not Here *Live stuff is always the coolest
[yt]ug8CWIasWi8[/yt]


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 10, 2012)

4/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0KZHfmA45o


----------



## Arras (Oct 10, 2012)

4/5
[yt]yO7MWuJ7zLA[/yt]


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 10, 2012)

An amusing novelty song but it lacks the necessary thing for it to either be incredibly annoying or a (misunderstood?) classic.

Once again I had others ideas for songs when wandering into this but if we are doing live songs then, despite the most I ever listened to Iron Maiden being when they had several backing tracks in Carmageddon 2, the Rock in Rio version of Fear of the Dark probably gets my vote for best live version of something (barring occasions when I am actually present for something of course and I reserve the right to change that should I drag myself to see Tom Waits at some point in the future).
Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark (Rock in Rio)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szt60RlgcL4

There are probably better copies out there but the few I checked out had some errors later in the song and I am not about to post the whole concert. It should go without saying but volume works here.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 10, 2012)

6/5. Fucking fantastic iron maiden. Possibility their best song even better live. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NE-mWCSiTw
starts at :21


----------



## Terenigma (Oct 11, 2012)

1/5 Much better than their older stuff (which to me is unlistenable) but they arnt doing anything to make me like em here.

Time for a change of pace.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXlE8ZESSEI


----------



## Gahars (Oct 11, 2012)

4/5. Definitely good music, but I wouldn't say it's among the best the series has produced.

And now for something completely different...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QRZpligDOs


----------



## Forstride (Oct 11, 2012)

4/5.  Not really much to say about it.



Short but sweet.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 11, 2012)

4/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erwCzTnVbRE


----------



## Wombo Combo (Oct 11, 2012)

3/5

Showing some Breaking Bad love:


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow I had not heard that in years. Sadly it is not as catchy/memorable as several other songs from around that time and good but not catchy/memorable means I can not rate it as highly as I might.


Alice Cooper - I'll Bite Your Face Off 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R439Y5Awe78


----------



## DeShelly (Oct 11, 2012)

5/5
[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDu1MtpWIEU[/media]


----------



## Gahars (Oct 11, 2012)

Cheesy, goofy, but enjoyable enough. 3.5/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Az1FSLfZxH4


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 11, 2012)

Its ok. but you cant really coax me into listening to it for fun. 4/5 based on the meta genre of music. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrQ37FE9o8E


----------



## Domination (Oct 12, 2012)

3/5 I did enjoy them a bit in when I discovered them, but it didn't appeal enough for me to listen to them again.

*Philip Glass - Truman Sleeps* Great movie, great soundtrack.
[yt]hjvspeLgeww[/yt]


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 12, 2012)

4/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knwZ21N1Xus


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 12, 2012)

Alan Wake definitely had one of the better soundtracks recently. Really good and original music, and I'm a sucker for OSTs with originally written music. 5/5.



Fuck yeah Celldweller.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 12, 2012)

War Pigs is probably my least favourite of original lineup Black Sabbath's big songs (sometimes paranoid if it has been overplayed) but it would lend itself to being remixed/recut very well. I do also like mashups and remixes that are done well (which that was), I can not say that samples and new backing beat were the best option but they really worked. Definitely will be checking more out from them.

Yesterday's Sonic thread got me listening to Joe Walsh for a while and as such a classic from him

Joe Walsh - Life's Been Good (single/radio version because I am a cretin like that)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=063LYBBlR3c

long version


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 12, 2012)

5/5  I liked it! gotta download that 

(not sure if i posted this..)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_Kk3AxQZfs


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 13, 2012)

2.5/5


EDIT:
Rate the first song, not the fan selection one. Thought I would mention that just in case :V


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2012)

0/5. I did actually listen to it however and I did not think it was good. However it was not as shit as most other K/J/V/random letter-Pop so I will break from my "Space Jam remixes" policy and respond with something different.



The weirdest side project ever.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 13, 2012)

That sounds like someone decided that muzak needed to be funkier. And... I can't really argue with that, actually. 3.5/5

Since this has been stuck in my head recently...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18dBU55S6P0


----------



## Domination (Oct 14, 2012)

2.5/5 I find GN'R to be one of the most mediocre but overrated hard rock bands of the modern music age, their only saving grace are some decent ballads.

*Carl Orff - O Fortuna* I'm pretty sure everyone would recognise this one. Though Arguably Jochum's rendition might be better than Previn's, but it's not on youtube.
[yt]5empDO29d2U[/yt]


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 14, 2012)

4/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwfJvemUIZg&feature=player_embedded
Stuck in my head, again.
...That's not a complaint >3>~


----------



## Flame (Oct 15, 2012)

1/5 sorry dude.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrmeHMzY9hs


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 15, 2012)

Tim Berg is great


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 15, 2012)

5/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLebVGLFVxk&feature=related


----------



## Gahars (Oct 15, 2012)

Great song from a great game. 5/5

It's been so long...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWX_MFNOL_Y


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 15, 2012)

4.9/5
David bowie is great!
It's not really my personal fave but never the less.


[yt]Mtfb4m6xGCA[/yt]
;3


----------



## 10_0ARMY (Oct 16, 2012)

3/5
It's definitely catchy but I doubt I'd listen to it again


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkEL1lu1FmQ&feature=plcp


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 17, 2012)

4.5/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hduAxcnKxwk


----------



## Gahars (Oct 18, 2012)

Miracle of Sound is pretty awesome. This isn't his greatest work, but it's still great. 4/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RA4MykPm4s


----------



## Domination (Oct 18, 2012)

3.5/5 It's ok I guess, it's pretty nice but it's just nothing special.

*Max Richter - Summer 1* Max Richter did an interesting re-composition of Vivaldi's famous Four Seasons, and it's pretty interesting and creates a different kind of mood from Vivaldi's original.
[yt]i9kXvud7YiU[/yt]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 19, 2012)

1/5 - not really sure what to say. just didnt appeal to me? I listen to any type of music really..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtgoDXEOxTM


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 20, 2012)

I thought The Script couldn't get any worse but they added will.i.am.not to the equation and became worse. Sorry but I really can't find any redeeming qualities about them. 0/5



This version is actually a bit different from the actual remix but the music video is really neat.

If you want the original version:



Spoiler


----------



## SavvyTaco (Oct 20, 2012)

3.85/5
Pretty neat if I say so myself. Although I am slightly biased from mostly liking old music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RxBHRZpIdg


----------



## 098v (Oct 20, 2012)

3.5/5
Nice song but too old for me.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptzzU7jFQwo[/youtube]


----------



## Domination (Oct 20, 2012)

1/5 Message is good, but music is just generic grunge/nu metal.

*Leonard Bernstein - Beethoven Symphony No. 5 Movement I *I still have no idea what a conductor does, but it's fun to watch a conductor doing his stuff
[yt]zM3y09RjKLs[/yt]


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 20, 2012)

3.5/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJVt8kUAm9Q&list=UUSAUGyc_xA8uYzaIVG6MESQ&index=18&feature=plcp
>3>


----------



## Forstride (Oct 20, 2012)

1/5.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 20, 2012)

Despite feeling like I probably had that as a song I rated in that game I can not claim to have heard the original song before. Despite approving of the idea of a remix they so rarely exceed the original song for me, although I am not pressing download that kind of worked which shocked me.

Blue Öyster Cult - (Don't Fear) The Reaper
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClQcUyhoxTg
Possibly one of the cop out tracks I try not to post but I was in the mood for it.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 29, 2012)

It's nice, but it could've used more cowbell. 4/5


----------



## Flame (Nov 1, 2012)

4/5 i like daft punk, but queen not so much.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 1, 2012)

No idea how YT works on Xenforo lol
Worked yay.


----------



## Flame (Nov 1, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> No idea how YT works on Xenforo lol
> Worked yay.




you suppose to rate my song dude...


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 1, 2012)

Oops forgot to rate yours.
Forgive me!

5/5
It's slow-paced and soothing
Love it!


----------



## Gahars (Nov 1, 2012)

Can't say I enjoyed it all that much, but I'll be generous. 2.5/5


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 3, 2012)

3/5


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Cash Cash - Reach for the stars (Official theme for Sonic: Colors, could also do well for a Sonic Colors movie)*


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 3, 2012)

Can't get behind that I am afraid- it sounds much like every other bit of soft rock type stuff I hear in games and pop charts. If I compare it to other sonic background/theme/related music it does not even come close either. That said it  was a better use of computery vocal effects than most times I hear them, it did something to overcome my apprehension at hearing vocals on a Sonic track as well (though there are previous exceptions to that.

Reverend Horton Heat - Oh By Jingo


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 3, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> *snip*
> 
> *Cash Cash - Reach for the stars (Official theme for Sonic: Colors, could also do well for a Sonic Colors movie)*


 
You forgot to rate my song :V


----------



## Zaku350 (Nov 4, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> *Reverend Horton Heat - Oh By Jingo*


 
*1 / 5*
I wasn't a fan. It's certainly not.. bad. It is however nothing I would ever listen to again. That Clown is a cutey though.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow I had not heard that in years (indeed at first I had forgotten the name of the group and was trying to think if Patti Smith had a song of that name). Sadly it will probably have to be another example in my 80's music theory, she does have a decent set of pipes though.

Black Sabbath - Children Of the Grave 

Do as you wish but I will note that the intro works especially well if you have the volume up around "room shaking" levels.

Probably should note Gundam Eclipse's song as well..... it put me in the mind of one of those "literal versions of music videos" and it was not quite as amusing as some of those.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 5, 2012)

Normally I go into this thread, and it's usually a bad song that has been posted. Not this time, I'll be honest I don't listen to enough Sabbath as I should nowadays.

5/5


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 6, 2012)

4/5


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

1/5. Generally not a fan of amateur covers of songs. I usually prefer covers from larger bands since it's more interesting to see a band you know well play a song in their own way (see Garage Inc. from Metallica for example).


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 7, 2012)

1/5

That one I don't like.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 8, 2012)

2/5, I'm not a huge fan of Benatar and the older "gal rock" type of stuff.



I really odd cover but I actually liked it.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 8, 2012)

4/5. It's a shame that the Scissor Sisters haven't covered The Final Cut, though; you'd think it'd be a natural cover.

Speaking of weird, yet enjoyable, covers...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 9, 2012)

Electric 6/5. But a really solid cover surprisingly. Definitely Radio Gaga in an Electric Six-style.

I don't think I posted this before but if I did, sorry.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 10, 2012)

4/5


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 10, 2012)

It was not bad but having heard it I doubt I can recall anything about it. Filler in the album of an epic (ish) orchestra would probably be it.

Stranglers - Peaches


I was actually torn between that version and the  Dub Pistols version which is also pretty good (definitely more consistent through the song)


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 10, 2012)

Damn FAST, you must have one hell of a music taste, you don't seem to take to any songs I post haha(Not sure if I described this correctly, English isn't my first language after all).
Er, to clarify, I mean it in a good manner, must mean you have listened to a lot of music :3

3.5/5


----------



## Gahars (Nov 10, 2012)

I've only seen one episode so far, but the theme is pretty good. 4/5

Now, you posted a theme for "Captain Jack" earlier. I can't exactly let that go unanswered...


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2012)

4/5 I wouldn't go out of my way to listen to it again. That isn't really my type of music but that song wasn't bad at all.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 13, 2012)

Guy with guitar singing a nominally sad song is second only to ballads on the types of songs I generally dislike list. That said I can not really fault it musically or vocally (I might have a word with one doing the mixing/mastering but that is the usual please do not normalise it all word) and I imagine if I did like such tracks then other than the rather abrupt ending I could get behind it.

Tom Waits- Gun Street Girl


@Gundam Eclipse it is not so much I dislike your selections but by unhappy coincidence most of the times I have got to rate one of your selections in recent times it has been a game or anime soundtrack and those have to be really special for me to like them enough to consider as a standalone song (also it does not help that I usually have to catch up on this thread and by this point I will probably have just heard several tracks I really like). Many of the other ones you pick I actually quite like though.


----------



## Engert (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Nov 14, 2012)

5/5 for Johnny Marr but 2/5 for the song itself, just something that exists in the background for me.


----------



## pwsincd (Nov 14, 2012)

Ah the ever great beatles , struggle to find fault 5/5 though lennon is said to have disliked it as it was i think a pop at jaggers g/f of the time marian faithful typical scouse humour.



Brother in law on the drums


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 16, 2012)

3.5/5 not bad.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 16, 2012)

1/5. Blech, I can't stand Coldplay. Honestly some of the worst music writing I ever hear.



Always a classic.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 16, 2012)

You say always a classic, I might go so far as to say cop-out song. For me at least I did not have TV, radio or fast internet around the time this was released as a single so I did not even have it overplayed (white stripes were always a radio only band for me). It is probably not my favourite white stripes song but I do enjoy it. One day I hope to count all the triangles in the video.

Now a song of astounding lyrical complexity
Reverend Horton Heat - I Can't Surf


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 16, 2012)

3/5

I'm not a big Adelle fan and I was quite fond of this.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 16, 2012)

5/5 Fucking love that song, and I had literally not heard of Adele before watching Skyfall. Suits the film so well~

Speaking of Skyfall, MOS' take on it is p. cool as well, IMO


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 16, 2012)

3/5. Usually like most of the MOS stuff and their elaboration on the original Bond theme + vocals was pretty good although I found the chorus to be a bit dull.



Definitely one of the more "radio" songs but I still enjoy it.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh fuck no. Those vocals were just ew 0/5


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 18, 2012)

4/5, I liked it, but the guitar riff sounded very similar to another song. Can't put my finger on it though.



NSFW video. I guess...?


----------



## Zero (Nov 18, 2012)

3/5. Um, lol.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 18, 2012)

Linkin Park? More like Stinkin' Park, am I right?

Yes, I am. 0/5


----------



## Zero (Nov 18, 2012)

3/5 the movie sounds really interesting, the song was alright, I feel like I would like it more if I heard it in the context of the movie.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 18, 2012)

1/5  sorry, the singer isn't Maynard James Keenan, no matter how much he wishes he was.  Nor is the band A Perfect Circle...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 18, 2012)

2/5. Everyone was freaking out about Soundgarden returning but I never found them all that great. I liked Audioslave better.



Sorry about the piss poor quality but there isn't much better on Youtube. But the collision of the king of arena rock and the king of modern metal? It's nothing less than spectacular.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 19, 2012)

I can't say the lyrics did much for me (seemed to be halfway to nonsense*) but everything every very much worked for me- I would say something about it being a nice fusion between two great styles of music but you seem to have beaten me to the punch there.

*possible need for a disclaimer- I have been listening to a lot of Judas Priest lately.

I fear this is a repeat but it should have been a year or two since I last posted it
Finntroll - En Maktig Har (or En mäktig här if you like your umlauts)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 23, 2012)

1/5, I really didn't like anything in it. The intro was goofy and the screaming was too much.



I completely forgot this existed and when I reheard it I was like "Hopy shit" and listened to it like twenty times.


----------



## R4Liam (Nov 23, 2012)

YESSSSSS! 10/5

This is a song I made please rate it:

http://soundcloud.com/liam-fitzgerald-3/misery


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 23, 2012)

I hate being the guy who criticizes personal music so take this constructively and not as my usual "omg u suck" rant like everything else on this site.

Perhaps it was just your recording equipment but your voice was just... eh. I'm not gonna pass a final judgment until there's better equipment honestly. Some standard floor mics aren't too pricey. It is a bit tricky though to record a musical performance though with amateur equipment. I've directed a few and they always sound bad. The mixing is never right.

The lyrics were... something to be desired. Like it just felt kinda generic. Try some more wordsmithing. Like I always appreciate good plays on words in songs for example. And rhyming isn't always necessary but it gives a song a real nice flow.

Even if your voice isn't cut out for singing you still have instrumental talent and you may consider getting a band together or something. Still, props for posting your own music on a public forum.

As for my song post...


----------



## Domination (Nov 25, 2012)

Sounds kind of like Prog Metal, so I would say it's pretty good. 3.5/5

*MUTEMATH - Chaos*


*Edit:*


Old8oy said:


> 1/5 sorry, the singer isn't Maynard James Keenan, no matter how much he wishes he was. Nor is the band A Perfect Circle...


 
Just had to laugh at this. ROFL


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 26, 2012)

4/5, I quite liked it although the vocals did feel a bit run-of-the-mill. Still worth keeping my eye on.



Blue Stahli pre-Blue Stahli.


----------



## Domination (Nov 29, 2012)

3.5/5 Ya this guy is pretty good

*Leonard Bernstein - Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5, IV. Allegro non troppo *A cool Soviet-era composer


Here's the symphony in its entirety:


Spoiler


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 1, 2012)

I liked it but unlike the time you linked up Ludovico Einaudi it did not send me on a watching spree, I did not even feel terrible compelled to listen to the rest of the symphony.

The Cramps - Queen of Pain


----------



## jowan (Dec 1, 2012)

2/5, not exactly the kind of rock i like


----------



## Alex221 (Dec 1, 2012)

3/5
Here's I'll Be Missing You by Puff Daddy


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 2, 2012)

1/5, I can't say I like Puff Daddy, P. Diddy, Sean Combes, or whatever aliases he goes by.


----------



## Domination (Dec 3, 2012)

3/5 Not as the cool as the previous 2. And is this guy the only thing you listen to?

*Primus - Jilly's On Smack* This has become my favourite song out of their entire catalogue, even trumping Jerry and Tommy


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 4, 2012)

Despite the fact that if you put me on the spot I would probably be only able to name Jerry Was a Race Car Driver as an example of a Primus song (and their cover of N.I.B. of course) I really do like the band and that was an excellent example of their style.

 The Pogues-Hell's Ditch


----------



## hkz8000 (Dec 5, 2012)

3/5 better than i expected but not really my type of music


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 5, 2012)

video's not available in my country...but I'm familiar with it  3.5/5



saw this duo live a couple months ago with Blood Red Shoes.  They sound a lot bigger than a duo and dude replicates every guitar sound perfectly live, to the point that he's down on his knees tweaking knobs on his pedal board while he's playing.


----------



## Domination (Dec 6, 2012)

3.5/5 Extra marks for a somewhat unique sound

*The Twilight Sad - I'm Taking the Train Home* Their main attraction for me is actually the cool Scottish accent lol


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 6, 2012)

The instrumentals were pretty good as were the vocals but I can not help but feel I have heard an awful lot like it in years past and I dare say I would not be surprised to hear they started life as a Morrissey covers band (and I am very much not a Morrissey fan).

Toy Dolls - I Gave My Heart To A Slag Called Sharon From Whitley Bay 


Despite this song being in English I dare say if your flag does not have a union jack on it or, accent aside, you could suitably fake it up to and including pop culture you will probably want to spend a bit of time looking up things on http://www.urbandictionary.com/


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 6, 2012)

4/5 - Fucking love the Toy Dolls! When punk was fun!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 7, 2012)

3/5, not bad, even though I usually don't like amateur live performances. Still, George Michael is really catchy and it was nice to hear Faith differently.



Neat video.


----------



## Westside (Dec 7, 2012)

2/5 hmmm...  a very strange video, didn't really appeal to me...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 7, 2012)

Really? out of five. Although yesterday was Thursday and today it is Friday.


----------



## Domination (Dec 8, 2012)

4/5 Funky and catchy

*Wang Wen - Lonely God* This is my first time hearing something from a Chinese post-rock band and it's great.


----------



## hkz8000 (Dec 8, 2012)

4/5 pretty good


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 9, 2012)

1/5, I just don't like Bloodhound Gang. Like at all.



Shit's so cash. I liked this EP better than their whole first album.


----------



## hkz8000 (Dec 9, 2012)

2/5 nothing special


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Dec 9, 2012)

5/5 - /Epic


----------



## Domination (Dec 10, 2012)

1/5 Green Day has never been more terrible and generic

*Lindsey Stirling - Crystallize *She's kinda hot and the violin is nice, the shitty dubstep electronic stuff really ruins it though (and annoys the crap out of me).


----------



## NightsOwl (Dec 11, 2012)

I'd give it 2.5/5. It's half good, half bad. The violin was amazing. The electronic stuff... wasn't.

Time to post something strange... yeah...


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 11, 2012)

You are lucky i like weird shit. 4.5/5



IF youd rather listen to it in 8 bit...


Spoiler


----------



## air2004 (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Dec 11, 2012)

you didnt... you didnt rate my song


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 11, 2012)

@Bortz  4/5

@air2004  1/5  I hate G&R...


----------



## Domination (Dec 12, 2012)

3.5/5

*Oceansize - Walking in the Air *Cool prog cover of this equally epic song


----------



## Sterling (Dec 13, 2012)

2/5 I wish it had stayed with the chill and calm ton the beginning set. When it did a 180 with the guitar and the general pace of the song I felt like it completely ruined it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice video. As for the song it was definitely one of the better would be club/dance tracks I have heard in some time (to the point I might even remember it next time I hear it) but it was not amazing and thinking back on it (although not at the time) it was a bit repetitive.

gg allin - I wanna fuck myself  (suffice it to say not safe for work)


----------



## Sterling (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah, I hear ya' there. That's the thing though. A great trance track will keep you interested even if it's repetitive. That's the real magic of the genre and what differentiates the good versus the great. As for what you posted, the lyrics made me lol a little, but as a rule of thumb I almost always hate punk rock. This one was not an exception so I'd give it a 1/5 to a 2/5 tops. It also felt really repetitive too.



EDIT: Damn I have so much I just want to share with you guys, but I'm limited until someone posts again. @FAST: Oceanlab is a really great trance group I discovered about a year back. I'm pretty picky about what my trance sounds like so I'd like to think my taste is okay for the genre. They're pretty well balanced in that their beats can get repetitive but the lyrics really make up for it. That and their stellar tracks are just amazing. I could listen to Sirens of the Sea for hours on end.


----------



## Domination (Dec 14, 2012)

1/5 eh... It's not that bad but I hate dance or whatever kind of techno that is, i prefer ambient electronica

*Vessels - Meatman, Piano Tuner, Prostitute *Kind of like Radiohead, but not really like Radiohead
**


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 14, 2012)

2/5, I didn't really like it. I'm not a big fan of this type of music. As you said, it sounds like Radiohead a bit and I do find it's just too slow, drab, and dull and not enough energy for me personally.



Yeah I post a lot of his music but I really enjoy it. Plus it's short, sweet, and catchy.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2012)

4/5 I really enjoyed that. I'm not much for his synthetic take on instruments but overall it was pretty good.

@Domination: You mean like Tiestio and his brand of Trance?



This one was the only video I could find with the mix I wanted. It's probably best to just ignore the video since the sync with anime seems kinda terrible.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 15, 2012)

*1.5/5 *Er, it was severely far from my taste of music, sorry.

*Xiu Xiu - Always *A band that rapidly grew on me. Their music's a little bit of an acquired taste though.


----------



## Domination (Dec 16, 2012)

2.5/5 It's ok

*Unexpect - Desert Urbania* Since we are on the subject of acquired taste; nothing is more of an acquired taste than advant garde black metal.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 16, 2012)

3/5 without the lyrics 1/5 with. It sounded macabre enough without the screaming and such. I mean it's not Black Metal without it, but I digress.



In case you guys can't tell, I'm a huge fan of Club and Electronica. Most of the stuff I do like involves piano of some sort. None of that dubstep shit (though Lindsey Stirling has grown on me).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm a big electronica/industrial/drum and bass guy myself but I could never get into techno or club music. Just feels a little too watered down for me personally. 2/5.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 16, 2012)

3/5 - I really enjoyed the first half, though it was fairly repetitive and the beat didn't grab me like many electronic beats I like will.



One of the few primarily Dubstep tracks I like. Though the genre may be more along the lines of ambient dubstep. The bass drops aren't too big, or that pronounced and that gives the track a bit more of a mellow feel to it.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 16, 2012)

3/5 don't care much for "dubstep" but that was pretty mellow.  Not something I'd listen to on it's own, but cool as background music.


----------



## asnka (Dec 16, 2012)

^song is WTF sounds like something i have heard before..i have no idea what's going on

i see your wtf and i will raise you


----------



## Daemauroa (Dec 16, 2012)

1.5 / 5 , I don't like this genre, some songs just don't have any meaning in it, like this song. not to offend you if you like this music, I think everyone is free to have his personal tastes.




the english title is ''Justice Breaker'' from the ''Nostalgia for Nothingness''-series... people often confuse this the titles...


----------



## Zero Aurion (Dec 16, 2012)

3/5



JK xD



Yay, shameless promoting!  (This is my band) lol


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 16, 2012)

asnka said:


> ^song is WTF sounds like something i have heard before..i have no idea what's going on
> 
> i see your wtf and i will raise you
> 
> ...




I seriously cannot believe you're comparing what I posted with what you posted...


----------



## hkz8000 (Dec 16, 2012)

3/5 not bad, could've been a lot better if i could hear the lyrics

I love how seriously this guy takes himself


----------



## Minox (Dec 16, 2012)

0/5, purely due to the fact that he abuses the word かわいい. Hell, he can't even pronounce it properly.


----------



## notmeanymore (Dec 16, 2012)

2.5/5 Not horrible, not great. The vocals, while I suppose fitting to the track, are kinda bad. Not a real fan of hardstyle, but that could be due to the fact that I'm listening with headphones, not on super loud and bassy speakers. Bonus points for the good soundscaping. I definitely felt like I was in a large club while listening to it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 17, 2012)

My Chemical Romance... I can't even think of a good pun, they're just kinda shitty. 1/5 (0/5's are reserved for K/J/V/some stupid letter-Pop).


----------



## Domination (Dec 17, 2012)

1.5/5 It's like generic alternative rock/nu-metal fused with electronica

*Max Richter - The Trees*


----------



## Sterling (Dec 18, 2012)

4/5 - I really liked that Piano and Violin combo. The exposition helped set the mood before hand so even though I wasn't in a mood to really enjoy it, I still got the gist of the emotion.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 18, 2012)

2/5, I really find 3DD to be one of those "super generic soft rock" bands, like I could barely pick out their song from a line up. Still, it has a decent message so I'll give it that.



Not some shitty generic rap song, don't knock it because of the name. Been listening to these guys a lot. Good drum and bass.


----------



## Domination (Dec 19, 2012)

3.5/5 Cool

*Bumblefoot - Abnormal *Such an awesome guitarist, but is doomed to be flamed by GNR fanboys who think Slash is anything but a below average cookie-cutter guitarist.


----------



## air2004 (Dec 19, 2012)

asnka said:


> ^song is WTF sounds like something i have heard before..i have no idea what's going on
> 
> i see your wtf and i will raise you



 thats 4:21 I will never get back , the beat is wack the lyrics ar jacked and her style is retarded


----------



## air2004 (Dec 19, 2012)

Zero Aurion said:


> 3/5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your not that bad , by that I mean there is nothing special to your sound , as in you sound like a thousand other bar bands and sure the sound quailty of this video sucks , but all in all I give you a thumbs up.


----------



## Zero Aurion (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm not sure if I wanna tell you to go fuck yourself or say thank you for the thumbs up....Is that supposed to be an insult? Because if so, where's your band at? Where's the music at that you created? Where are your bass/guitar/drum playing or singing skills at?

And just to annoy you...

Where's the song at that your supposed to post so we can rate it? Hmm... Maybe you can post one of your band's songs... If you even have a band, you condescending jackass.


----------



## air2004 (Dec 19, 2012)

Zero , I was referring to the dude with valhalla destroyer song .......
Now to rate this song , My personal opinion , 10/10 ...but I'm not into this sound anymore


----------



## air2004 (Dec 19, 2012)

air2004 said:


> Zero , I was referring to the dude with valhalla destroyer song .......
> Now to rate this song , My personal opinion , 10/10 ...but I'm not into this sound anymore


 I will give you an example of what this sounds like...

 I love this song , and they have a couple others


----------



## Zero Aurion (Dec 20, 2012)

air2004 said:


> Zero , I was referring to the dude with valhalla destroyer song .......
> Now to rate this song , My personal opinion , 10/10 ...but I'm not into this sound anymore


Yeah.... I got that... Like I said, and you even acknowledged, that is my band performing Valhalla Destroyer. While the quality may be shit because of a shit camera, I, among many others think that the song is good. Hell, we leave crowds begging for more of our music when we get offstage. If you don't like it, good for you. But, you decided to berate the two songs (mine and asnka's, which were pretty much at the very top of this page) rather than rate the person's song that was posted before you started posting... Seems a little like you just wanted to talk shit. If that's what you wanna do, that's when it becomes a problem.

BTW, I would still love to see your band's music... Maybe then, I'll give you an actual chance to speak up about my band sucking.

As for the song you posted... 3/5.

And now to brighten the mood...


----------



## Domination (Dec 20, 2012)

Chill man

And...

1/5 Lol I'm not sure what to think of it.

*Olafur Arnalds - 3055* I actually don't remember any of the song titles in this album because they are all numerals, but I know this album is fucking amazing.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 20, 2012)

3/5, the only reason I don't score it higher is because it's not something I would actively listen to. Like something I'd put on while doing homework or something. Not that that's bad, it's just not something I'll put on my playlist.



Troi and an affair in the morning!


----------



## R4Liam (Dec 21, 2012)

5/5 love it especially when it kicks in anything like that post it up! I need to look up this artist now 

another song I made I will keep posting these until I make a good song in the eyes of you guys because you are the best music reviewers out there


----------



## Sterling (Dec 21, 2012)

3/5 - It was enjoyable. The beat was catchy and the song had a cool message. I found myself singing along. It got a little repetitive near the end and I didn't consider it good enough to look past this flaw otherwise it could have been a 4/5. You might want to look into varying the instruments a little and perhaps making your voice a little louder.



One of my favourite VG soundtracks. Dark Cloud 2 was amazing in almost every aspect. Definitely the most underrated game of the decade IMO.


----------



## Domination (Dec 22, 2012)

2.5/5

The DOTA 2 theme; I fucking love the game and fucking love the music too.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 22, 2012)

3/5, about 10000x better than that shit ass Basshunter song.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 22, 2012)

3/5 - It started out as a 4/5 but then degraded to a 2/5. Eventually it balanced out at the 3/5. I really liked it at first because it had a Daft Punk feel to it, and then it turned into some 90's club like "You Spin Me Right Round".



Another Dark Cloud 2 track. This time the beginning instead of the end. The video that accompanied it was amazing IMO. A perfect blend of cinematic cutscenes and gameplay that most games get very wrong now a days.


----------



## air2004 (Dec 22, 2012)

Domination said:


> 2.5/5
> 
> The DOTA 2 theme; I fucking love the game and fucking love the music too.



That made we want to know what all that lead to. I have never played the game but I could only imagine an epic cut scene . Loved it .


----------



## LoloLakitu (Dec 22, 2012)

2/5 Kinda liked the song, hated his voice.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 22, 2012)

3/5 - I love a bit of Journey.



Song for the 3rd dungeon. Pretty catchy. I like the Mt. Gundor theme more myself. The Luna Lab theme is still my favourite. Also, Air2004 you should consider doing proper edits and reviews. I totally missed your's on the video I posted. You kinda clutter the thread with your double post quotes. 

EDIT: No, wait. You really did skip me. What the hell?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 22, 2012)

2/5, just sounded really generic. Like some generic Zelda backdrop or Fable backdrop or for some reason I was thinking of like... a Pokemon game.



I don't think a lot of people will like it but I thought it was pretty boss. From the new album.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 22, 2012)

5/5 - I do believe I listened to it twice. I'll be checking into their stuff.



Another Dark Cloud 2 piece. This time it's the theme for the 3rd area's "future" and my personal favourite theme out of them all.


----------



## Domination (Dec 22, 2012)

2.5/5 Ok I guess, somewhat cheesy and muzak-ish but it's not that bad.

*Sigur Ros - Hoppipolla* Yeah, I'm a casual Sigur Ros fan; I'm ashamed of that fact too, how can anybody not be a hardcore fan?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 22, 2012)

Should I be looking for a mellow many instruments band you have definitely pointed me at one of the better examples. However outside of certain sequences on TV shows (usually ones involving a snorricam and the characters being drugged or otherwise not entirely with it) I do not care for mellow many instruments bands. When it was over the related videos had a studio version and although I can then see why you went for the live version I would have to encourage those that are on the fence to listen to it.

Now potentially opening myself to a flood of "you say that and then post that" I post the following
Sublime - Badfish


----------



## Defiance (Dec 22, 2012)

2.5/5 kinda meh for my tastes, but nothing terrible.


----------



## EthanObi (Dec 22, 2012)

0/5, LOTR sucked ass as a movie, Go read the books,


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 22, 2012)

I try not to do the back to back postings on this thread (barring things like the thread stalling in the meantime), now it is not my first time hearing LOTR themed music (indeed a band or two ended up in the touring lineup of a few concerts I have been to and they were not bad) but I can not say I expected that.

I see I have been ninja'd though.  Personally if I am going for zelda orchestras then http://zreomusic.com/ is a tough act to follow (said link even going far as to supplant the "official" versions in my head) and despite the addition of a vocal section they did not beat that for me, I might go a remix of the or a different mastering of your link though.

Judas Priest -  You've Got Another Thing Comin'


----------



## Defiance (Dec 23, 2012)

3.3/5 It has a catchy beat to it, but it's really not my style of song.

Let's try this one again, and hopefully the next person judging it won't give it a zero just because it's from the movie..  Oh wait, it's not.  It's from the London Musical.  Same thing, right..? No?  Just listen to the song.

[/quote]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Dec 23, 2012)

1/5 - Huh, not my cup of tits.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 23, 2012)

2-10 not the best song by them


----------



## Domination (Dec 23, 2012)

1/5 what the fuck

*Civil Twilight - Letters from the Sky*


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 23, 2012)

Vocals were great and the lyrics worked well, not sure about most of the backing track though (competent but unmemorable would be the three world summary). I reckon I could see them doing a James Bond theme at some point in life though.

Despite my usual aversion to 80's bands
Warrant - Cherry Pie


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 23, 2012)

As much as I love the 80's I could never really enjoy Warrant. Cherry Pie is just such a "bleh" song in my book. 2/5



Man does a good Freddy Mercury.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 24, 2012)

2/5 - While I'm certainly not a fan of Queen or any rendition of their music (aside from two songs), I recognize these guys did a good job.



00:00 - 2:14 = The song for this post. Feel free to listen to the other hour worth of songs (there are 3 other campaigns as well) though. Jeremy Soule has to be my favourite composer of all time. To be honest, I get waves of nostalgia over the music of this game every time I hear it. So many good memories of just playing this, and absolutely no bad ones. Like this nostalgia hits me like weed does. I literally get high listening to this stuff (no joke).


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 24, 2012)

Suitably sweeping/epic and a far better selection of backing music than most games get and if it kept up that throughout the runtime, something listening for a bit longer and skipping around says is quite possible, I guess I missed out by not playing the game. However it lacked much in the way of a big punch or something that would see it end with me amongst a sea of dead things/with the corpse of an especially potent enemy at my feet or about do engage in such an act.

Harry J All Stars -  The Liquidator

Though I have yet to meet anybody that does not like the above I am not prepared to have it called a cop out as so very few seem to be able to name it.


----------



## Domination (Dec 24, 2012)

2.5/5 Decent and uplifting but not really anything I would listen to.

*Muse - Supremacy* Despite some people thinking that their new album is crap, I liked it and this is one of my favourite songs of theirs.


----------



## Minox (Dec 24, 2012)

3/5, I like their music but I really could care less about their singing.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 28, 2012)

2/5, I liked the instrumentals but the vocals kinda killed it for me.


----------



## Domination (Dec 28, 2012)

3.2/5 It's ok, somewhat enjoyable but somewhat irritating at the same time.

*P.I. Tchaikovsky - Waltz of the Flowers *A very familiar tune I'm sure. Too bad I'm too late for Christmas.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 28, 2012)

5/10 not a big fan of nutcracker


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 29, 2012)

I wander into the thread with the intention of replying and I find something we had less than a week ago at time of your posting- http://gbatemp.net/threads/rate-the-song-from-the-poster-before-you.159375/page-248#post-4490207
Sadly my option has not changed in the meantime so again "not bad but http://zreomusic.com/ holds a special place in my heart".

Lee Marvin - Wand'rin Star


----------



## Sterling (Dec 30, 2012)

2/5 - I'm not a fan of western like stuff. I liked the catchy tune though.



This man is amazing. I love his Hollywood grade soundtracks.


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2012)

3/5

*jizue - sun *Nu-Jazz


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 30, 2012)

I am not entirely sure how to phrase it but "backing music that I can really get behind"- I have been in several places that use jazz (or worse jazz fusion) as a backing track but I might actually remember that. I reckon they could make some fantasic game backing music as well.

The Zombies - She's Not There


----------



## J-Machine (Dec 31, 2012)

4/5: I liked the retro feel of the video and the song itself wasn't half bad. Good for background music no doubt.

Captain dan and the scurvy crew: Sea monsters


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 1, 2013)

wut/5. It did remind me quite a bit of Weebl's Stuff though.



Obviously from the movie Drive which was stellar. I was just reminded of this soundtrack through SongPop and I've fallen in love with it. Very 80's esque and it sets the mood of the film really well.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 1, 2013)

People that use autotune and similar effects- in my mind your are immediately compared to songs such as the one above and in most cases you immediately fall flat. Though it is a fine example of the style, perhaps even quintessential, my disdain for most things 80's holds it back for me. I did have a listen to some of his other stuff which is also great and the slightly less 80's in your face songs did well for me.

As you have put me in the mood for such things
Pete Drake and his talking steel guitar - Forever 

Hardly a pulse pounding/tearjerker I know but


----------



## J-Machine (Jan 2, 2013)

3/5 dat golden suit... in all seriousness though an interesting song  for it's time. didn't expect the auto-tuning.

Johnny horton - The electrified donkey


----------



## Domination (Jan 4, 2013)

2/5 Not a fan of rockabilly

*mouse on the keys - spectres de mouse*
**


----------



## Sterling (Jan 5, 2013)

1/5 - It seemed to be off key and the music didn't mesh together well. I hated how repetitive it was and how the off key tune amplified it. 



I hated Titanic as a kid, but I loved the soundtrack. It was emotional to say the least.


----------



## Domination (Jan 5, 2013)

Sterling said:


> It seemed to be off key and the music didn't mesh together well. I hated how repetitive it was and how the off key tune amplified it.


 


Spoiler



Well that is kind of the intended effect, it's sort of a modern Jazz thing, very dark and dissonant (well to be honest, some older Jazz is kind of like that too). You obviously don't know how to appreciate this kind of Jazz, it's expected that most people won't like these kinds of stuff though. 

And that's not even close to the most dissonant, try this:





I digress; 3/5 Beautiful piece, but its very generic and nothing special

*Shining - Healter Skelter* Avant-garde black metal jazz, yes there is such a thing.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jan 5, 2013)

1/5.


----------



## VMM (Jan 5, 2013)

Chikaku-chan said:


> 1/5.




Really?! This is one of the most boring musics I've ever listened.

How about that:


----------



## Sterling (Jan 6, 2013)

2.5/5 - Decent, but I've never been a fan of Avenged Sevenfold.



Gotta love Chillout. This particular group really know how to hit a sweet and soothing mix.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

Not a big fan of the chill relaxing music but it's something I might put on when I'm doing school work or something. 3/5.



A friend of mine showed this to me. Download below:

https://soundcloud.com/foxsky/foxsky-kirby-smash-out-on


----------



## Chary (Jan 7, 2013)

3/5 Pretty trippy, but the beginning is a bit grating.


----------



## Yumi (Jan 8, 2013)

5/5 - Simple. Short. Catchy. Love the bass guitar part. Pretty good song overall! Plus, it brought me memories of the game. ^^


----------



## kevzor (Jan 8, 2013)

2/5
Sounds a lot like The Cure, who I've never really liked. And the video made me dizzy.


----------



## Yumi (Jan 8, 2013)

1/5 - nothing interesting. Sounds something angry teens would listen to. Also, you didn't really have to watch the video.
[note - not easy to please anyone here with music, especially when everyone has different tastes.]


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 8, 2013)

4/5 well, this type of music is not what I usually like. In fact, I didn't like the song, but I have to admit... the chorus got stuck in my head _"god who'd wanna be..."_ lol. Also, I really like thought provoking lyrics like this one.

now lets get back to videogame OSTs one more time...

it's so nineties


----------



## Yumi (Jan 9, 2013)

5/5 - loved it! love SoR! and yes...so nineties indeed


----------



## Domination (Jan 10, 2013)

1/5

*Nosaj Thing - IOIO*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 10, 2013)

4/5. Only complaint I'd really have is that it has this really good lead-up and then just kinda stays stagnant. Maybe I'm just too used to the drops in like drum and bass and similar music. Still solid stuff, I'll look into him/them/whatever.



My friend sent me this guy on Spotify and holy god damn it's amazing. I listened to the entirety of The Princess and every song is, um, "stellar".


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 11, 2013)

4.5/5

Really enjoyable but it lacks that real french feeling lol xd


----------



## Domination (Jan 11, 2013)

3.5/5 

*Venetian Snares - Hajnal*


----------



## LoloLakitu (Jan 11, 2013)

Meh, I don't really like it, but I never could like the genre anyways. 2/5


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 12, 2013)

5/5 
I like how the vocal arrangements sounds like YES
and anyone that plays with a Ferrari shirt is a hero in my book


so groovy and nostalgic


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 12, 2013)

3/5, usually not big on video game/chiptune music but it was pretty catchy.



There's about a bagillion references in here.


----------



## Yumi (Jan 13, 2013)

3/5 - It was alright, and yes it was catchy but it's a song i would add to my mix of many other songs and one i wouldnt listen to too much. Lovely though.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 13, 2013)

I really did like that (both in general and because I have a soft spot for Shamisen) and I will definitely be looking at more of their stuff but it did not seem that memorable to me (granted the last time I really listened to anything there was when I replayed Ronin Blade).

Heidevolk - Vulgaris Magistralis


Quite silly if you see what the lyrics are but I really like it.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 15, 2013)

2/5. Couldn't really get into that but a couple thumbs up for...creativity?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 15, 2013)

hmm.
4/5


----------



## Domination (Jan 15, 2013)

2.5/5 Sounds like a cheesier Police

*Lang Lang - Sergei Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 18: I. Moderato*


----------



## Minox (Jan 15, 2013)

1/5 - Not my kind of music at all. It might be good or it might not be, but I was just waiting for it to be over :|


----------



## air2004 (Jan 15, 2013)

Domination said:


> 2.5/5 Sounds like a cheesier Police
> 
> *Lang Lang - Sergei Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 18: I. Moderato*



I replied to this last night ....wtf is going on with this site....
I give it a 4/5 I prefer the harpsicord much more , but I liked the way the 2 where going back and forth , which one is the conductor ? lol (Im also into lyrics more than music )


----------



## air2004 (Jan 15, 2013)

Pure poetry happens at 4:26 , so descriptful


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 15, 2013)

Regardless of forum errors you are supposed to rate the song from the person before you.
To that end Minox's selection. Sadly I recently decided to see if jungle aged well to my ears (it hadn't) and then I listened to a bunch of The Avalanches and your track did not stack favourably.

Harry Chapin - Sniper
Truth be told if you asked me to name, describe or otherwise indicate knowledge of a Harry Chapin song other than Cat's in the Cradle you would not get far. It was quite good but if I am going for story music with a folk bent then I look to Arlo Guthrie who consistently amuses me more than that song did.

Uriah Heep - Easy Livin'


----------



## Yumi (Jan 16, 2013)

5/5!
Proves that a song doesn't have to be long for it to be great. Thanks for the new discovery!
--

Cafe Tacuba - No Controles (Don't Control)


----------



## air2004 (Jan 16, 2013)

The fact that I can't understand him doesnt help ......
The singer stikes me as a freddie mercury playing with a speed metal band , language aside , I give it a 3/5
Thats not my type of music anymore


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 16, 2013)

Interesting, I was reminded of something like a cross between faith no more and primus which is no bad thing at all. I shall definitely be looking for more from them.

And now for something completely different
Fiddler's Dram - Day trip to Bangor


----------



## Sterling (Jan 17, 2013)

1/5 - Definitely not my cup of tea. If I had to compare it, I'd say it's an Earl Gray tea whilst I prefer a hot cup of Chai.


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Jan 17, 2013)

Tell me how to add a vid from YouTube here, please and thanks.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jan 17, 2013)

Sterling said:


> 1/5 - Definitely not my cup of tea. If I had to compare it, I'd say it's an Earl Gray tea whilst I prefer a hot cup of Chai.



Really good. 8/10.


----------



## Chary (Jan 17, 2013)

Not my style of music, but I still liked it. 7.5/10


----------



## Sterling (Jan 17, 2013)

4/5 - The Mystery Dungeon series always had great music.


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Jan 17, 2013)

Sterling said:


> 4/5 - The Mystery Dungeon series always had great music.





A fair portion of that was quite lovely, reminds me of the holiday music from childhood. 6/10.

Whats to really say, here - Danny Elfman, nerds with soul, Rodney, TIGHT composition, layered horns, bits of Burton-like claymation, RODNEY, grand talent all around, etc..etc..  And LOOK - not *one* person seems concerned with status quo, race, self importance, sexual orientation, etc. - go FIGURE, eh?

Oh, and WATCH for IronMan (Robert Downey Jr.) in a brief scene simulating anal sex !


----------



## Domination (Jan 17, 2013)

3/5 I'd say its fairly ok for an 80's band. 

*Agalloch - Falling Snow*


----------



## Sterling (Jan 17, 2013)

3/5 - I don't know the genre but it was fairly enjoyable. (It seemed like some metal was tossed into the garbage disposal and it cam out with a fresh coat of paint and a new personality).


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 17, 2013)

At first I thought it was one of those buildup to nowhere songs but then the vocals kicked in. It then became a "building to that?" song, I listened to some of their other songs and they did better there though. Now if they had some woodwind in there we would be having a different discussion.

Steve Harley & Cockney Rebel - Make Me Smile


----------



## Chary (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmm. Pretty good. 3/5


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 19, 2013)

Heh I heard that oen earlier today.
3.5/5


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice and mellow, good to sleep by....decently layered....Reminds me a bit of vintage James Taylor. 6.5/10.

This one always does it for me....regardless of your opinions regarding the series, you have to understand what this property and these characters mean to the Japanese people, and a whole lot of the REST of us. Watched these characters and their 'dramas' since the Spanish-dubbed episodes that we would get in NY in the late 80s/early 90s...for all the cheesiness, there is ten times the heart. OY.


----------



## Chary (Jan 19, 2013)

5/5 Nostalgic classic! Live performance isn't as good as the original though.


----------



## Domination (Jan 19, 2013)

2/5 The Japanese version sounds much much better

*Talk Talk - Eden*


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Jan 20, 2013)

Domination said:


> 2/5 The Japanese version sounds much much better
> 
> *Talk Talk - Eden*




Not really my thing, sorry....reminds me of a bad trip. 2/10.

Whats to really SAY, here? Good times, good times:


----------



## Sterling (Jan 21, 2013)

3/5 - What the actual fuck? I didn't enjoy that at all, but the WTF factor really boosted this up IMO. Some of my friends will probably think the same things lol. xD


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 21, 2013)

A perfectly serviceable epic RPG music track, it sounded quite a lot like most others I hear though (had you dropped it into Castlevania or something like summon night I would not have noticed). Clicking through a few others there were some more that would be quite memorable.

Ghoultown - walkin' through the desert


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Jan 22, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> A perfectly serviceable epic RPG music track, it sounded quite a lot like most others I hear though (had you dropped it into Castlevania or something like summon night I would not have noticed). Clicking through a few others there were some more that would be quite memorable.
> 
> Ghoultown - walkin' through the desert




The music works for me on a certain level, but the singer sounds as if he is about to blow a load/punch something. Not bad. 5/10 music; 1.3/10 vocals.

Even if you can't appreciate his music, you should understand the impact that Ray and the lads had on music as we all now know it. I'd recommend damned near their entire catalogue.  Had banners in the 70s that said "Clapton is GOD!" and "KINKS or FUCK OFF!", 
(Lovely and multi-layered tune here, also watch for Ray 'playing' several roles, including his sister's escort/lover - ?!  If you don't 'get' these lyrics, you will, one day.)


----------



## Domination (Jan 22, 2013)

2/5 I really hate a lot of 60's rock, unless its The Beatles or The Who or perhaps Cream. Only thing that could be worse is cheesy 80's synth rock or glam.

*Itzhak Perlman & Yo Yo Ma - Antonin Dvorak's Humoresque*
**


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 25, 2013)

Let us get this going again.
Well I recognised it and to my somewhat poor/undiscerning ear it was well played, sadly that rendition failed to get the blood pumping, intrigue me or make it onto the "music to do violence to" list. I clicked one of the related videos and he did seem to be excellent at his art though.


Jello Biafra and Mojo Nixon - Will the Fetus Be Aborted?


----------



## Sterling (Jan 26, 2013)

3/5 - Not my favourite genre, but by God that was catchy.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jan 26, 2013)

2/5
**


----------



## Domination (Jan 28, 2013)

2/5 While it does have its moments, it is pretty bad. I would even say the original is better (I'm not a big fan of the original, but it's catchy enough).

*In Mourning - The Shrouded Divine*


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 29, 2013)

I am not sure.... there is precious little growling I can go with and the instrumentals did not do much for me (though it was well timed/mastered in that regard). That said it worked for me and reminded me a lot of bands like Khold, Sabbat, Venom and bands like that (despite not sounding an awful lot like any of them) which I really enjoy. They managed to carry a 7 minute song which is reasonably impressive as well. Clicking on the related videos saw some stuff I also enjoyed so I guess some thanks are in order for introducing me to a new band- always a perk of playing in this sort of thread.

Voodoo Zombie- Pandemia
Song starts at 1 minute in but the intros are part of the charm of these sorts of bands in my opinion.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 29, 2013)

3/5 - I can't see myself listening to it again anytime in the near future, but it wasn't bad overall. I liked the video though lol.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jan 29, 2013)

3/5 I liked the guitar, but the vocals....not so much.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 30, 2013)

4/5 - I really enjoyed 'Never Too Late'. Nothing else to say really.


----------



## Xenirina (Jan 30, 2013)

Sterling said:


> 4/5 - I really enjoyed 'Never Too Late'. Nothing else to say really.




Can't say I'm a fan.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jan 30, 2013)

1/5


----------



## Domination (Jan 30, 2013)

3.5/5 Sounds hauntingly like something I would write.

*Oceansize - sizeofanocean*


----------



## Sterling (Feb 1, 2013)

2/5 - It started really mellow but when it got heavier it also became dissonant and clashing.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Feb 2, 2013)

haha great it's like much from an actor of a movie, i can't really dig up to tell who's that, and alot from some bands i remember. so it wears like to go as a same but different as: did you heard of.. << yeahyeah i know ah well not really that's not it!! but sure heavy rockers!! the country where i live cannot play straight this video, ah well the singer brings it more to be carefull what he tries to explain!!  what a breathing men at the end funny how's that with a microphone  4/5!!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 2, 2013)

1/5


----------



## Sterling (Feb 3, 2013)

3/5 - Good musical score, but I don't like Dr. Who. :/

 

(sounds so much better in 720, or 1080p btw)


----------



## Domination (Feb 3, 2013)

1/5 The drum machine has a terrible sound and the music is stale and annoyingly high pitched. Well, I probably just hate most electronic music, but still.

*Mahavishnu Orchestra - Noonward Race* Billy Cobham is a god


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 3, 2013)

4/5 I like these old jams. It was a time when bands only played 6 songs per show because they loose themselves in joy and start jamming in the middle of each one, resulting in pieces of 15 minutes long


----------



## tatripp (Feb 3, 2013)

4/5 I was certain that this song was going to suck, but it was actually pretty darn good. I'm impressed.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 5, 2013)

1/5, not my type of style. Not that I don't appreciate "old music" but not _that_ old.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 5, 2013)

Now I accept not all clubs can play all rock/metal/punk/whatever it is I tend to post around here all day long (though I would like one or two around here to try it occasionally) but if they played stuff like that I might darken their doors on occasion. I listened to a few more tracks and though many were fairly similar I may have to add their albums to my collection.

Dead Kennedys - I Fought the Law


----------



## Mantis41 (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice! 4/5
Blue Sunny Day by Jonathan Coulton.

_(cute, funny and disturbing all at the same time) _


----------



## Domination (Feb 8, 2013)

2.5/5 Funny choice of video to go along the song though...

*Kiss Kiss - Vagabond*
**


----------



## Mantis41 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks, another new band to listen out for 4.5/5


I was trying to find Miss 600 - Hello. This will have to do.


----------



## Flame (Feb 9, 2013)

4/5


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 10, 2013)

1/5 No thanks...  Awful song to begin with but the fact that all the "thugs" at my workplace sang it constantly when it came out makes it that much worse...

I'd prefer to post a well mixed song but you have to see a live performance from these two to really appreciate what they're doing...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 10, 2013)

3/5 I just don't feel it.



Here's the original song.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hmm.... they have the makings of great rappers and the backing beat was an interesting choice (even if it did appear to repeat a bit). I still have a dislike of boast raps but that was at least clever which counts for an awful lot. As ever I am here to see if there is anything new worth following and you may have just pointed me at something worth following.

 Lumsk - Perpålsa


----------



## Domination (Feb 11, 2013)

2.5/5 Not a big fan of viking metal, it's decent and has some nice folkish parts but overall just boring. 

*Biffy Clyro - There's No Such Thing As a Jaggy Snake*
**


----------



## Flame (Feb 11, 2013)

sorry but a 1/5


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 12, 2013)

2/5
It's fun to blast on Loud Bass in me car but meh song isn't really my taste and the clip is yuck xd 


I wanted to post a different one but meh, first this one~


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 13, 2013)

I am torn- it is a fairly by the numbers club song but on the other hand it seems there is a distinct lack of robot style autotune and some good vocal effects along what appears to be an actual song underneath it all and a backing beat that made some sense. No chance of ever finding it among my music collection but definite hope for the future there.

Katzenjammer - Demon Kitty Rag


----------



## R4Liam (Feb 14, 2013)

4/5 I like it nice rhythm


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 14, 2013)

0, I have no posters.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 14, 2013)

);
Can't rate.



My all time fav 90's song <3


----------



## Domination (Feb 14, 2013)

2/5 

*Steven Wilson - The Raven That Refused to Sing*


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 14, 2013)

3/5
Odd but I like it


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 19, 2013)

Passable girl sings with a strange video type track. Sadly its use in an advert did not do it any favours for me (it happened to be one of the very few adverts I see these days).

Arkona- Stenka Na Stenku


----------



## Yumi (Feb 20, 2013)

4/5 - Pretty fun! ;D (also, you didnt rate the song before you)

Modest Mouse - Satin in a Coffin


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 20, 2013)

3/5 - Meh.


----------



## Domination (Feb 21, 2013)

2/5

*John Coltrane - A Love Supreme, Part 1: Acknowledgement *


----------



## Mantis41 (Feb 24, 2013)

2/5, too complex for me. I'm a simple guy.


----------



## TheJeweler (Feb 24, 2013)

Meh, I've heard better Kinda catchy though 3/5


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 27, 2013)

Truth be told I have only ever heard MCR when it is posted in this thread. I am by no means sold on the band but I could see some potential there which is probably what causes me the most anguish of all. As it stands just another band like I might hear on a game/random club night with some vocals and instrumentals having some potential but execution not being my thing.

Social Distortion- Ring of Fire

Quite possibly my favourite version of this song though I like it most times I hear from anyone.


----------



## TheJeweler (Feb 27, 2013)

4/5 One of the most recognizable song IMO the cover was pretty great, to be perfectly honest I have never met a person face to face that has enjoyed MCR but whatever

I have however met one or two that enjoy Daft Punk


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 27, 2013)

1/5


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 27, 2013)

1/5. It was just..in one ear, out the other.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 28, 2013)

4/5
Enjoyable ;3


----------



## Domination (Feb 28, 2013)

2.5/5 I enjoyed the trippy intro, didn't care much for the electronic music after that, but it wasn't that bad.

*Steven Wilson - Luminol*
**


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 1, 2013)

3/5


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 1, 2013)

2.5/5. I played the demo for MGR recently and I liked what it offered but I was a bit torn on the soundtrack. On one hand MGS is known for some truly iconic and amazing music, and this is just a gigantic departure. I mean the whole game is (it's not really "Metal Gear Solid" but a separate series), but MGS is known for some truly amazing battle music (Yell Dead Cell anyone?)


----------



## Tuddles (Mar 1, 2013)

Straight' Outta LowCash -CB4


----------



## Langin (Mar 1, 2013)

Ignoring Tuddles post...

3.5/5, sounds good, not totally my type of song but I wouldn't mind listening to it more then once ;p  

T-ara -- Bunny Style[J-Pop]

[media]

Fresh from the press


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 1, 2013)

What is it with Kpop having an interesting opener and then killing it all very shortly after that. I will give you that was not half as ear destroying (to the point of being utterly ignorable) as a lot of things I have been subject to in this thread. I am torn about the 2 and a half minute mark stuff- before it was forgettable and I do appreciate the effort to mix it up but on the other hand I am a cynical bastard and will have to call that a by the numbers/book add something "different" in. 
Also are they laying on lego/duplo bricks during that?

Going back to my amusing covers kick for a song
9MM - Amigos Para Siempre


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 2, 2013)

*2.5/5 *Pretty far from my taste, but it's okay.

*Franco - Last Waltz *It's fun to show off your country's music when it's not well represented. This is one of my absolute favorite Filipino bands.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 2, 2013)

4/5
That was neat ;3


----------



## Langin (Mar 2, 2013)

5/5 I LOVE THAT SONG holy sh*t. Yes it's not the first time I've heard it ;p


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 2, 2013)

0/5, we have a K-Crap thread for K-Crap, no one else likes K-Crap outside of those people.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 3, 2013)

0/5
Meh .__.
Kpop is pretty neat to listen to.
That you don't like it is your opinion, but you don't have to be a bloody dickwad about it.


----------



## Domination (Mar 3, 2013)

1.8/5 Ok. Nothing special that I hadn't heard many times before.

*Dustin O'Hollaran - Opus 23*


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 7, 2013)

3.5/5
I like this kinda stuff!


----------



## Requios (Mar 8, 2013)

3.5/5 Pretty decent stuff. Like the girl's voice.



Don't mind the weird imagery.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 9, 2013)

2/5 I enjoy the pictures and lyrics but can't stand the actual beat.


----------



## R4Liam (Mar 11, 2013)

5/5 this song makes me smile 

https://soundcloud.com/a_long_december_uk/brand-new

If you liked it and would like to really help us out please like our page here: http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Long-December-UK/153165594846761


----------



## Minox (Mar 17, 2013)

2/5 - Generic game music together with dull singing. Did not like it all that much :/


----------



## Chary (Mar 18, 2013)

2/5. A bit too crazy for my taste.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 18, 2013)

7/10


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 19, 2013)

10/10

Daftpunk is awesome <3


----------



## jomaper (Mar 19, 2013)

4/5 I really like The Police even if I dont really have a lot of their music.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 19, 2013)

2/5 Not a huge fan....


----------



## Minox (Mar 19, 2013)

1/5, could've been interesting had it not been for the extensive abuse of autotune that made them all sound like robots.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 19, 2013)

Not my type... 2/5


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 19, 2013)

-sorry for double post- don't know what happened...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 20, 2013)

Attila13 said:


> -sorry for double post- don't know what happened...


i find it happens cuz of one or two thing leting you press the send butten multible times

slow download speeds (i dont think this is the problem cuz my speeds good)
gbatemp has slow upload
oh and 1.10 not my type


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 20, 2013)

9001 out of 10! Tetris is and will be awesome forever! 

As for now....You may or may not like it, but this is a Hungarian song so you may or may not understand the lyrics, but the music is just awesome IMO, so have fun...


----------



## NightsOwl (Mar 20, 2013)

The guitar was all I really liked. I'd give it a solid 2/5 just for that.



/gets ready to be called a j-pop derp.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 20, 2013)

NightsOwl said:


> /gets ready to be called a j-pop derp.


You j-pop derp!!!!  
Anyways 3/5! 

Here's an old "classic" xD have fun!
Don't know about you guys, but I really liked this back in the they!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 20, 2013)

not my type
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=aJr0I03CQL0


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 21, 2013)

Megaman...yay... 
5/5

Know what nukeboy? I officially hate you now! 
Nothing is your type that I post! D:
BTW...Y U NO RATED? 

Anyway here's my Megaman favorite OST:


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 21, 2013)

5/5


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 21, 2013)

5/5
Hans Zimmer is just awesome! 


Yep..I like classic music, so deal with it!


----------



## Domination (Mar 22, 2013)

1.5/5 Electronic remixes of classical music are just terrible. It's certainly listenable, in fact I'd say it's pretty ok, but I just feel offended by how they vandalised the music.

*Franz Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 *Since we are on the topic of Classical.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 22, 2013)

5/5 I like Liszt Ferenc (This is his name spelled in Hungarian) and this music reminds me of Tom & Jerry! 
But hey ... I could list classical music all day, because there are a bunch of awesome classical music out there... So this is my pick now...  :

I know that not everybody likes this style of music, but give it a try at least. . .


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 23, 2013)

2/5, it got a bit better as it went but it still felt kinda generic club music to me.



Been really enjoying this whole album, still has that Parov Stelar vibe but it's definitely different from his other releases (The Princess and Coco are both, um, Stelar albums).


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 23, 2013)

5/5.

Didn't heard them before, but after this I'd like to check out more! 
Do you know by any chance a good place where I could get this album? (Digital is good, but I'd like a physical one.  )

Old little song, but I like it!


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 23, 2013)

2/5 It's better than the shit TBEP spits out nowadays musicwise, but it's not great. The lyrics.. Yeah..


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 23, 2013)

Attila13 said:


> 5/5.
> 
> Didn't heard them before, but after this I'd like to check out more!
> Do you know by any chance a good place where I could get this album? (Digital is good, but I'd like a physical one.  )


 
You can buy it on iTunes.

The whole album and all of Parov Stelar's stuff is on Spotify though. It's all free and streaming.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 23, 2013)

kwartel said:


> 2/5 It's better than the shit TBEP spits out nowadays musicwise, but it's not great. The lyrics.. Yeah..



2/5
Not bad, but not my cup of tea... 


Guild McCommunist said:


> You can buy it on iTunes.
> 
> The whole album and all of Parov Stelar's stuff is on Spotify though. It's all free and streaming.


Thank you! 
-------------------------------
Don't know about other countries, but this was pretty popular in RO and it's still is...IMO it's a pretty good one!


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 23, 2013)

Attila13 said:


> 2/5
> Not bad, but not my cup of tea...
> 
> Thank you!
> ...



4/5 It's so sweet!
I also really liked Milow's album from 2011 "North and South". Especially You and Me (In My Pocket), which really has African influences Graceland style.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 24, 2013)

4.5/5 Good one! 
----------------------------
I just love this song!


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 24, 2013)

80's - check (1989 I know but it counts)
Ballad - check. Worse slow piano ballad
Not a recipe for a song I can enjoy. I will give that he has a half decent set of pipes but the song did nothing for me in general, thematically/lyrically and was quite repetitive to boot.

Sophia George - Girlie Girlie


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 26, 2013)

1.5/5 ...


I like it...


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Mar 26, 2013)

4.5/5. I love me some Eminem. That video put me in a good humor. 

​
​ 
Here's a throwback.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 26, 2013)

5/5. I searched for that song for a long time, but never knew its title! Thanks! 



Maybe many of you will dislike this, but I like it very much! It's a very good song for workout and bodybuilding! IMO it has a very nice beat to it!


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 26, 2013)

1/5 Not my type of music.


----------



## Smuff (Mar 26, 2013)

3/5 - Not my cup of tea, but definitely not terrible - I could give it a go.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 26, 2013)

2/5 Not really into it... :-/


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 26, 2013)

Speedy playing was impressive enough and half nice vocals but it failed to gel together into anything I really care to hear again or would probably remember if I did.

Social Distortion - Don't Drag Me Down


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 26, 2013)

This one I liked! 5/5! 
BTW, why didn't you gave a rating too? 

Anyway...Here's another "old classic" ...
Yeah...I love the '60's


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 26, 2013)

*skip me*
I did rate the song- that is what the words describing my opinion of the song are.

I would go again but I do not have a song all that worth sharing and I guess I now have Full Metal Jacket to watch thanks to your song reminding me I have not seen it in some time.
*skip me*


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Mar 27, 2013)

1/5 It's too crazy for me. My ears :'( ,


This is more my style...


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 27, 2013)

1/5 Aren't really into it...
--------------------------------
I know that many of you will dislike this, because of the Hungarian lyrics, but just please give it a try! It's a great song about pain in life and how to get stronger!


EDIT:
My 666th post.... The devil just appeared at my back!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 28, 2013)

1/5


(:45)


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 28, 2013)

1/5 ....meh....


----------



## Shadowlurker (Mar 28, 2013)

4/5, Quite the classic!



J-Pop shield activate!


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 28, 2013)

Not really into Japanese music...the only Japanese music I listen is mainly anime and/or video game music, but hearing this I'll give it a 3.5/5! 
--------------
R.I.P. J.L.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 28, 2013)

Edit- ninja'd. Beatles yesterday you say... I can certainly appreciate their place in history and find most of their songs quite listenable with that being a fine example. I would just never seek one out, they make for great mashup tracks though.

Original post.

Hmm... some instruments played reasonably well, some half nice vocals in what could have been a reasonable song (my Japanese is nowhere near good enough to decode that), all reasonably mastered/mixed and a nice entry level video.
Trouble is it sounded like a typical anime intro and even taken by itself it failed to enthuse though I had no objections/was not waiting for the song to finish and that is far more than I usually expect in these situations.

Bob Marley - Iron Lion Zion


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 28, 2013)

5/5. I always loved Bob Marley! 
Here's my pick!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 28, 2013)

3/5
Good song. Always lovin Bob Marley 

2 songs this time:


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 28, 2013)

4/5 first one
3/5 second one
---------------------
3.5/5 total 

Here comes some good ol' '80's!


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 30, 2013)

3/5
Meh but enjoyable ;3


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 30, 2013)

5/5. I just love everything about Skyrim and this isn't an exception! 
--------------
Well...I'm still in an '80's mood, so I'll continue with some '80's music...


----------



## Domination (Mar 31, 2013)

2/5 Not a fan of new wave, though it's not that bad.

*The Tony William's Lifetime - Mr. Spock *Tony Williams and Allan Holdsworth


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 31, 2013)

2.5/5 Not bad.....


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 2, 2013)

3/5. Well it's catchy.


----------



## J-Machine (Apr 2, 2013)

dafffffffffffffff puuuuuuuuunk!
hmm... it's nowhere near there best though 3/5

heres more daft punk


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 2, 2013)

5/5. I like it! 
----------------------
Not the best song, but I like the video!


----------



## Sterling (Apr 3, 2013)

2/5 - Not my kind of music, plus I didn't like the subject matter.


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 3, 2013)

5/5. Very catchy!  I like it.
----------------------------------


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 3, 2013)

2/5


The LOZ SS soundtracks are one of my favourite video game sound tracks <3


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 3, 2013)

1.5/5. Not a Zelda fan....
-----------------------------------
R.I.P. I.Z.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 3, 2013)

Whyyyyy...


----------



## Domination (Apr 4, 2013)

4/5

*Justice - Genesis *Cross is a pretty good album, except for rubbish like The Party.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 4, 2013)

3/5

(the music starts around 00:35) (second part starts at 03:35)


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 4, 2013)

4/5. Not bad! 
-----------------------


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 4, 2013)

5/5.
Listened so many times to that song when it first was released.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 5, 2013)

3/5


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 5, 2013)

4/5. Nice one! 
--------------------------
I just love this!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 5, 2013)

2.5/10 dont like


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 5, 2013)

3/5. Not bad.
------------------
Hey... a bit of Latino music won't hurt...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 5, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> 2.5/10 dont like




5/5 From me
Brings back so many memories


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 5, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> 5/5 From me
> Brings back so many memories


you have no song soo  99999999999999/9999999999999999


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 5, 2013)

5/5. Love it. 
----------------------
Still in a Tom Jones mood...


----------



## Flame (Apr 6, 2013)

3/5 was not to sure what to give, but 3/5 is right i feel


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 6, 2013)

3/5. Not really into it, but it wasn't bad! 
------------------
Since nobody rated this (*cough* Jiehfeng *cough*  ) ....I'll post it again...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 6, 2013)

5/5


----------



## dragonmaster (Apr 6, 2013)

4/5
i saw all the movies


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 6, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> 5/5


One of my favorites!  10/10!!!!!
-------------


dragonmaster said:


> 4/5
> i saw all the movies



Have to give it a 5/5! It's a very good song! 
---------------------------
AN old one!


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Apr 7, 2013)

Attila13 said:


> One of my favorites!  10/10!!!!!
> -------------
> 
> Have to give it a 5/5! It's a very good song!
> ...



Oh oh, CLASSIC! I never actually heard the entire song before

Anyways, this:


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 7, 2013)

5/5. Queen is one of my favorites!  

Here's my pick.


----------



## Domination (Apr 9, 2013)

3.5/5 One of the queen songs I actually like, used to like it more last time, but my distaste of Queen just grew stronger over time. Queen is just one of those popular bands I can't get into.

*Burial, Four Tet & Thom Yorke - Ego* I'm sort of in a electronic mood lately


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 9, 2013)

4/5. Not bad. 
-------------------
..... ......... ..... .........


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 10, 2013)

4/5


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 10, 2013)

5/5. Love it. 
------------------
I love the '80's .


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 11, 2013)

5/5, absolutely love this song!


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 11, 2013)

4/5. Not bad.
----------


----------



## Engert (Apr 11, 2013)

3/5


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 12, 2013)

2/5. Not into it...:-/
-------------------------
My favorite song from Lollipop Chainsaw!


----------



## Minox (Apr 13, 2013)

4/5, if only because it's an older awesome song.


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 13, 2013)

4/5 Like it!
---------------
Listened this live on the concert today! I think it's pretty good! No the best but it's not bet either.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 14, 2013)

3/5, hey it's catchy. not sure it'll catch on like gangnam style did though.



hypeeeee!


----------



## Flame (Apr 14, 2013)

5/5 cant wait for daft punk's new album


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 14, 2013)

Sorry but no :c

0.5/5


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 15, 2013)

2/5 all right


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 15, 2013)

5/5. Awesome. 
---------------------------
A bit old, but who cares!


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 15, 2013)

0/5
you think that's old? this is OLD!

(actually... it's not that old  but it's 10x better)


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 15, 2013)

2/10

since there soo good


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 15, 2013)

0.5/5......Meh...... - Nahuel's post
*EDIT: (nukeboy ninja'd me! )*
4/5 - nukeboy's post
--------------------
Always listened to this back then.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 15, 2013)

Attila13 said:


> *EDIT: (nukeboy ninja'd me! )* 4/5


...

4/5 ARE YOU KIDDING ME IM GONNA UNT YOU DOWN AND KILL YOU AND EVERYONE YOU KNOW


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 15, 2013)

3/5


----------



## Silverthorn (Apr 15, 2013)

3/5. Not bad but it didn't really catch for me


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 15, 2013)

2/5


----------



## Chary (Apr 15, 2013)

3/5


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 17, 2013)

3/5.
------


----------



## Silverthorn (Apr 17, 2013)

4/5. I'd heard it but didn't remember the name.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 17, 2013)

4/5!



the radio edit was leaked and it's _so goooood._


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 18, 2013)

4/5


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 18, 2013)

3/5.
-----


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 18, 2013)

Hmm...
3.5/5


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 18, 2013)

Only 3.5? ;_;
----------
5/5.  I like it!
------------
Some love from Serbia~ Who saw the video with 12 men humping a bridge will recognize the song!  

*EDIT:*
I reached 700 posts mwahhahahawhmaham.....


----------



## DroRox (Apr 18, 2013)

3.5/5


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 18, 2013)

2/5... meh... :-/
--------------------
whwhhwhwa 
Grammy contender!


----------



## Forstride (Apr 18, 2013)

1/5.



It's a long song, but that's because it has 4 movements.

Also Daft Punk is overrated as fuck


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 18, 2013)

1.5/5...Not for me..... :-/
---------------------------------


----------



## Silverthorn (Apr 18, 2013)

3.5/5


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 18, 2013)

Not my type sorry... 1/5... D:
-------------
Great song. 


*Edit:*
Here's the original Hungarian version in case you're interested! 


Rate both if you want.


----------



## Silverthorn (Apr 18, 2013)

4/5!


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 18, 2013)

4/5. 
-------


----------



## Silverthorn (Apr 18, 2013)

5/5.

Naruto UNS 2 is awesome btw.


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 18, 2013)

I absolutely love the "Naruto Ultimate Ninja" series! 
5/5.
----------


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 19, 2013)

4/5 not bad ;o


I  his voice~


----------



## slazor (Apr 19, 2013)

4/5 I am not much for that kind of music, but he has a great voice.


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 20, 2013)

4/5. Good one! 
----------------------------
This is a great wedding song! 


And this is how you dance it... 


Rate both of them!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 20, 2013)

er, 2/5?


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 20, 2013)

2/5? Y U No like weddings? ;~;
-----------
5/5 BTW! 
-----------


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 22, 2013)

I like the version of Abandon all Ships more.
Mainly cause of Martin Broda 
4/5 ;]


Skip to 0:47 for the music ;]


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 22, 2013)

5/5. I love Bioshock Infinite! 
-------------------------
Russian people are awesome and their music is too!


----------



## Andim (Apr 22, 2013)

Accordion out of 5.


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 22, 2013)

4/5. Nice looking anime.. 
--------------------------------
Here's my anime OST pick...


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 22, 2013)

1/5


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 22, 2013)

2/5...meh...
-----------
Love me some '70's music!  
This is so much better then today's music.


----------



## Flame (Apr 22, 2013)

3/5


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 22, 2013)

5/5 for all the obvious reasons of course!!


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 22, 2013)

0.5/5.......
----------------
When Need for Speed was a good game!


----------



## Domination (Apr 25, 2013)

2/5

*Burial - Archangel* Dubstep


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 25, 2013)

1/5...:-/
--------
Great music.


----------



## Domination (Apr 26, 2013)

0.5/5 Extremely tacky and generic film music with annoying synths. Admittedly, I would have probably found it somewhat alright without the synths though.

*Olafur Arnalds - 3055*


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 29, 2013)

5/5
Perfect~


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 30, 2013)

I must give it a 5/5. It's just awesome! 
---------------
Oh Yeah! xD


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 30, 2013)

Omg so old xd
5/5


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 30, 2013)

Double post ._.


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 30, 2013)

I love Flapjack. 
4/5.
-----------------------
Well if we're on a pirate topic I chose this!


----------



## xxNathanxx (Apr 30, 2013)

Song above me sucks.



Domination said:


> Ólafur Arnalds


Dommy your music taste sucks but Ólafur Arnalds is fantastic.



Oh Dommy you listen to Burial as well? Finally learning about good music! :-) (By which I mean it's pretty cool you listen to Burial because even though he's pretty well known not many people I know listen to him or even know who he is - then again no one really knows who he is but whatever this sentence is already far too long, so long!)


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 30, 2013)

xxNathanxx said:


> Song above me sucks.


 You have no taste ... 
And 2.5/5 BTW.
-----------


Spoiler: If you saw this commercial you'll know the music too!


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 2, 2013)




----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 2, 2013)

0/5


----------



## Attila13 (May 2, 2013)

*∞*/5. Queen was, is, and always will be awesome!
-----------
Here's my pick!


----------



## DinohScene (May 11, 2013)

5/5
Queen forever <3


----------



## Issac (May 11, 2013)

3.5/5 
I like the song, I like the russian language, but the beat felt a little generic  Interested still!


----------



## Attila13 (May 11, 2013)

4.5/5. 
-----------
This song braked my heart!
No offense tempers, but who doesn't like this, just doesn't have a soul! D:


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 13, 2013)

3/6


----------



## Attila13 (May 13, 2013)

What could I say......just.......
Pure awesome of Ultimate awesomnes!!! 
5/5
---------------
The music starts at 0:30 who doesn't want to see the intro.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 13, 2013)

2/10


----------



## Attila13 (May 13, 2013)

10/10.
------


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (May 13, 2013)

3/5. Needs more Europe


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 18, 2013)

3/5


----------



## Yumi (May 18, 2013)

4/5 - I'll continue to listen. ^.^
--


----------



## Dangy (May 18, 2013)

Yumi said:


> 4/5 - I'll continue to listen. ^.^
> --




The music was good, reminded me of Children of Bodom. 2/5.


----------



## Domination (May 18, 2013)

2/5 I really dislike generic power-metal-ish mainstream prog metal but this is somewhat decent I guess.

*Queens of the Stone Age - I Appear Missing* Half the original duration, but the video is wicked cool.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 18, 2013)

3/5. had a good beat, I just don't like most music. Video was well made, I liked the art style, although it was kind of creepy, lol.

Keith Green, Your Love Broke Through


----------



## Dangy (May 18, 2013)

'Twas beautiful. 4/5



EDIT: Skip to 1:50 for the music.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 18, 2013)

3.5/5 Pretty good.

*Cloud Nothings - Cut You *I really like this song...


----------



## Thanatos Telos (May 19, 2013)

2/5 Just not my cup of tea.


Make sure to watch the whole thing.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 20, 2013)

4/5 i love monty python


----------



## Langin (May 20, 2013)

3/5 not my type of music D; I can't help it, but I can listen to it, that's something ^-^


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 21, 2013)

1/5 na


----------



## morphius (May 21, 2013)

5/5


----------



## Langin (May 21, 2013)

4/5 rather heavy for my taste, but w/e I like it!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 22, 2013)

0/5


----------



## Yumi (May 22, 2013)

3/5 - a bit odd but fun and unique in its own way. ;P


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 23, 2013)

2/10

I STILL CANT BEAT HIM


----------



## ars25 (May 24, 2013)

3/5 wtf did i just watch


----------



## Yumi (May 24, 2013)

3/5 - eminem/ its been forever since ive listen to him. Used to be good.


----------



## Langin (May 27, 2013)

I am SO sorry Yumi! Forgive me! ;( 2/5 this is not my type of music oh golly, it hurts to listen to this. 

my favourite song, hate it and break my hart ;(


----------



## FAST6191 (May 28, 2013)

I have a lot to catch up on it seems.

I sense it would be something I could appreciate more if I understood the lyrics. Either way though it sounds like a perfect serviceable pop song which is far above average for the Korean pop songs we tend to see in this thread, shockingly I did not even hate the autotune segments and if it was repetitive I did not notice it during the playthrough.

RUSSKAJA - Energia


----------



## Langin (May 29, 2013)

I liked it! 4/5!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 3, 2013)

1/5


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome back topic creator.

I am not entirely sure what to make of that. A nice enough instrumental at the end but that poor strangled cat in the middle. Seeing as the related videos contained a bunch of others for different countries I guess it might be a nascent meme or something but that matters little.

The Small Faces - Lazy Sunday Afternoon


----------



## Kurly (Jun 3, 2013)

Pretty catchy, kinda cheesy. Quite like the melodies in parts but idk, not my cup of tea. 2.5/5
Cygnus... Vismund Cygnus


----------



## Minox (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok, so at first I found it be really dull but then it started getting a lot better around the 1 minute mark so I changed my mind. It's still not quite my kind of music though. 3/5


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 3, 2013)

4/5.


----------



## Yumi (Jun 4, 2013)

4/5 - Although i may not agree with some of the words in 2Pac's lyrics, he did have skill and lots of it. He's one figure not to forget.


----------



## LDAsh (Jun 4, 2013)

2.5/5 - didn't make me want to suicide exactly but I kept waiting for it to find its balls...



(to learn more - )

("ewwwwwwwww there ooooollllllld!!!1")


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jun 4, 2013)

2.5/5 Had a nice start, but kinda started to fail.


Not a proper 'song', but it's music.


----------



## Kurly (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> 2.5/5 Had a nice start, but kinda started to fail.
> 
> 
> Not a proper 'song', but it's music.



6 watermellons out of 5 strawberries, this is one of my favourite VGMs of all time and still listen somewhat regularly since I first heard it 3 years ago <3.
Whilst we're on the subject of SMT..


----------



## lzyslckr (Jun 4, 2013)

3.5/5 I've been spoiled by Persona 3/4, TWEWY and Ace Attorney.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 5, 2013)

0.5/5
Christian crunkcore is not everyones thing.
And I mean everyone.
 [/media]


----------



## Alaude (Jun 5, 2013)

2.5/5 meh....not my type 

*Madeon - Finale*


----------



## Gore (Jun 5, 2013)

2.5/5, it was good, but I don't think I would be interested in hearing again.

-


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hip hop isnt my thing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 5, 2013)

Some fine instrumentals but "building to nowhere" is not something I can get behind.

Gåte - Rike Rodenigår


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 5, 2013)

2/5


i feel sad to the next person to hear this


----------



## Kurly (Jun 5, 2013)

W-Why would you post such a thing/5 ;A;


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 5, 2013)

4/5.
-----------
Sorry but I had to post this....
 mhahahhahah


----------



## Pheinte (Jun 5, 2013)

1/5
I can't stand that, sorry...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 5, 2013)

1/5


WARNING THIS ONE WILL SCARE YOU


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 5, 2013)

Given you can not have finished the song before you I guess I get to ignore yours. Actually I can not be that bad -- it sounds like what would happen if I was told to make a passable imitation of club music (or anything really) in that all the key elements are there but not presented in a way that means anything.

Pheinte's post.
I have never been the greatest fan of growling though that was an awful lot better than most. Most damning for me is that I can not see myself in the middle of the pit with that playing. Then the last 30 seconds happened and though it did not radically change my opinion I will at least be listening to something else from them. Edit- did just that and was reasonably impressed. Kind of reminded me of sabbat which is usually a good thing.

Adorned Brood - Drunken Sailor


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 5, 2013)

7/10 idk why but it make me feel like a pirate

(the video is 4 minutes long but the song is only 2 what gives?)


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 5, 2013)

5/5. 
-----------


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 5, 2013)

3/7 mine was better this too DnB for my taste


----------



## Kurly (Jun 6, 2013)

Pretty catchy, nice variety of sound even if it was kinda tasteless, I like the progression. 3.98/5


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 6, 2013)

1/5 i dont really like that stuff


----------



## smile72 (Jun 6, 2013)

1/10 annoying...to me.
AKB48 - Sayonara Crawl


----------



## Gore (Jun 6, 2013)

i don't really like music in languages I can't understand, but I looked them up and why the fuck 86 members in the group.... oh Japan.
3/5 it was bearable

eminem - tonight


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 6, 2013)

this post does not count

is it ok if i post mixes? (i wont post large mixes 10-15 minuets tops)


----------



## smile72 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sorry, not fond of rap 2/10.
AKB48 - Gingham Check


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sorry I'm not into JPop.... :-/
2/5.
--------------
I like Russia so deal with it guys! 

-------------------------------------------
@nukeboy95
Let them mixes come!!!!!
Oh, and this spoiler is for you...I'm not letting you only to post weird stuff... xD


Spoiler: Disturbingly weird stuff! Open at own risk! You've been warned! +21 only! xD







------------------------

Please guys rate both of them.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 6, 2013)

3/5 for the Russia one
5/5 for the spoiler

and i note you dont like jpop soo how about jcore

(starts at 00:50)


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 6, 2013)

More like my style then jpop!!! 
5/5!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 6, 2013)

Attila13 said:


> More like my style then jpop!!!
> 5/5!





it not jpop its happy hardcore / j-core
the intro to the video im posting is pointed at your video (1/100)


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 6, 2013)

10/10.
I meant that jcore is more awesome then jpop is! 
-------


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 6, 2013)

ok they do not know what they are doing the gain constantly changes un-smoothly (THAT IS BUGGING ME THE MOST)
and they need to learn to town down the eq as i can tell they are hitting red
i cant even finish it  -7/10


----------



## Alaude (Jun 6, 2013)

3.9/5.......Good.

The Presets - Ghosts


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 6, 2013)

3/5 that was weird


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 6, 2013)

4/5. Love the beat! 
-----------


----------



## lisreal2401 (Jun 6, 2013)

2/5


----------



## Veho (Jun 9, 2013)

3/5


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hurr durr honky tonk.
I prefer Springsteens' Nebraska.


----------



## Domination (Jun 10, 2013)

1.5/5Ehhhh... Not really into stuff like this.

*Riverside-The Depth of Self-Delusion*


----------



## lisreal2401 (Jun 12, 2013)

4/5


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 16, 2013)

2/5


----------



## Domination (Jun 16, 2013)

2/5 Not as bad as I thought it would be I guess?

*Nujabes - Feather* Well since we are on the topic of rap, I'd actually found some hip hop that I liked. Same guy that did the soundtrack for Samurai Champloo.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 16, 2013)

I do not know. The backing beat risked washing out/overpowering the lyrics and was not the most fitting for the matter at hand (times sort of faux jazz/blues backing works tremendously well with this sort of thing but this instance less so). I did like Samurai Champloo and can see myself liking more from this guy but this song is probably not what I would try to sell him to others on.

Trini Lopez - If I Had A Hammer

I know I posted it in another thread but I thought I would share it with the rtsftpby crowd as well.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 19, 2013)

3/5
Meh, I could imagine this being on a radio station in a game like GTA VC...
But no, not really for me.



I know it's lengthy.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 19, 2013)

tl;dl.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 21, 2013)

That was a very annoying vocal effect, almost triggered the autotune rage.

The guest verse? around 1:20 did OK for me but the rest did very little for me give or take a few instances of the backing track being a near inspired choice. To be fair I have been listening to a lot of bloodhound gang lately and they do crude songs so much better.

Frank Zappa & The Mothers of Invention- Camarillo Brillo


I have a suspicion that I selected this before but I can not find it. Some have said Bohemian Rhapsody is an allegory for life in general but for my fumblings in life this was almost prophetic.


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2013)

2/5 Eh, I like Frank Zappa, but that has got to be some of his more boring stuff. I prefer his more Jazz Fusion oriented stuff much more.

*Bill Evans & Jim Hall - Darn That Dream*


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 23, 2013)

4/5 pretty sweet~


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 26, 2013)

2/5.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh my gosh! Ghetto music <3 5/5


----------



## jumpman1229 (Jun 26, 2013)

4.5/5. I kinda liked it^


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 26, 2013)

4/5 I didn't love it, but I liked it 


Aussie Rapper time


----------



## jumpman1229 (Jun 26, 2013)

soulx said:


> tl;dl.




How are you liking the album? I think it's his worst album yet


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 26, 2013)

jumpman1229 said:


> How are you liking the album? *I think it's his worst album yet*


Gotta agree, aside from a few tracks (New Slaves, Black Skinheads), I'm not really feeling it.


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2013)

0/5 

*Sigur Ros - Kveikur *


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 27, 2013)

I think I dig it - 4/5

Dir en grey - Toguro (japanese metal)


----------



## lisreal2401 (Jun 29, 2013)

3/5


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 29, 2013)

3/5 I like some parts of it and some parts I don't like.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 29, 2013)

2/5 not a fan of the music of metallic death. Although I do like the guitars on it.
Sorry, that was meant for the post above yours Dude. Lol
4/5 I like it, I might wanna sample this.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 30, 2013)

2/5 - I'm not a fan of that type of music. The beat was a little slow for my tastes and the lyrics felt kind of cold.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 1, 2013)

4/5


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 4, 2013)

Though it has all the components of things I would have on my music list and something I would post around here I can not say that did a great deal for me. Definitely something to click on a few related videos for though, I know I say this often enough in this thread but I actually do follow through on it.
Edit. Did just that and almost as expected many of the other songs worked well for me. Another band you have introduced me to then DinohScene.

Toy Dolls - My wife's a psychopath!


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2013)

2.5/5 I'm indifferent to it. On one hand it's certainly at least mildly enjoyable and brazenly energetic, but on the other hand it's nothing special and not exciting enough.

*Lars Danielsson - Suffering* Some of the best Piano-Bass interplay I've heard outside of Bill Evans-Scott LaFaro.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 6, 2013)

4/5.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 9, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Another band you have introduced me to then DinohScene.


 
Glad I could share some unknown music c:




soulx said:


> *snip*


 

Didn't really catch me interest but I seen Resevoir dogs twice.
Pretty neato film
2.5/5


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 9, 2013)

Had Streets of Rage had something like that I would have been thrilled. As it stands it was not unlistenable by any means but with it having just finished I can not really remember much of it and that was not because I am sitting here with pulse racing and everything within 50 m sitting with a post coital smile.

Loituma Polka

Should any of our Finnish (or related languages) speaking members/guests be passing by then do yourselves a favour and ignore the lyrics part of the video.
That said folk songs and scat singing work well for me. Also works well if it is loud though the same could said about most songs we all post around here.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 11, 2013)

Old song I completely forgot about.
5/5 thanks for reminding me again Fast!


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 18, 2013)

Can't rate me own music ._.



edit: Singer is cute


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 21, 2013)

Not my style but surprisingly ok. 3.5/5

I heard this after the last episode of Luther. I really liked the simplicity.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 21, 2013)

Writing: 4/5
Performance: 3/5
Personal Taste: 2/5


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 21, 2013)

2.5/5

Pretty sweet.
Took a long time to load (shitty internet >_>)


----------



## ilman (Jul 21, 2013)

Whhops, ninja'd.
Nice song, 4/5.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 23, 2013)

4.5/5
Sweet stuff!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 23, 2013)

2/5


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 24, 2013)

2/5 - OKish


----------



## Langin (Jul 24, 2013)

5/5 this song deserves it, I really really love it! 

This time no kpop. :3 It's more R&B like.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 25, 2013)

2.5/5


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 26, 2013)

Who shot ya?
4/5 not his best but still good.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of OutKast, but that song is great! I always blast it when it comes on the radio and I don't have my iPod with me. 4/5


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 26, 2013)

5/5
This is some of his best work. One of the best songs of all time probably.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 27, 2013)

2/5
meh....


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow a lot to catch up on.

Afraid that was mainly just a dance/club/synth track to my ears. Certainly not bad and even quite creative as far as such things go but nothing I am going to find among my collection.

The Builders and the Butchers - Bringin' Home the Rain


----------



## Domination (Jul 29, 2013)

2.5/5

*James Blake - The Wilhelm Scream *


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2013)

4/5
Kinda liked it~


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 31, 2013)

4.5/5 - the rapper reminds me a lot of lotus juice <3 I don't like the singer as much though. love the beat!

EDIT: rated the wrong song, whoops XD rated the kpop one.

poster above me: 4/5 I like that song - so much better than hit me with your best shot, but being a 90's girl, something about 80's era music doesn't really do it for me  I don't even need to listen because I know it XD




Awwwwww yeaaaaaaahhhhh!!


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh god, nostalgics
5/5


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 31, 2013)

5/5 - my favorite police song! it's so fun to sing along to!



Sonic <3


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2013)

I wasted tons and tons of hours on Sonic 3.
5/5



Cheesy disco I know ;p


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 31, 2013)

That was so rofltastic. 5/5 and the bagpipes... wtf! that's great XD



I think this guy is really talented XD


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2013)

hmm 4/5.
Heard better.

If you like that, you'd love this!


----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2013)

4/5, that's my second favourite rendition of the theme.


----------



## Domination (Jul 31, 2013)

3/5 Pretty impressive, but personally don't really appreciate Crystal Castles' earlier work as much as their later work.

*Amon Tobin - At the End of the Day*


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 1, 2013)

At points I was probably more interested in the backing track. Still as far as electronic music goes I quite liked it, not sure I would have it in rotation but that makes it no less enjoyable.

King Crimson - The Court of the Crimson King 


A bit longer than I normally like to post in this thread but I do encourage people to listen to it all.


----------



## Langin (Aug 1, 2013)

Sorry fast not my type of music D: I don't know what it is, but it has some dark feeling to it which I can't bear to be honest. :3 2/5

Here's the latest girls day song  I hope at least one of you will enjoy it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 1, 2013)

I will leave it to others to rate but I have to say with a significant portion of the songs I post in this thread being culled from old live performances of 70's, 80's and 90's TV shows (mainly owing to an absence of music videos back at that point in life) that one seemed like a complete homage to them.


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 1, 2013)

1/5 hot girls


----------



## jacobas92 (Aug 2, 2013)

4.5/5


----------



## Domination (Aug 2, 2013)

2.5/5 Diamondhead's original is still the better version by far, though I would say they are distinctly different and I don't like Metallica's edgier and grittier take on the song.

*Jon Hopkins - Vessel*


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 2, 2013)

Portions of that I like, as far as instrumentals go anyway, but other parts did less for me. Would make fantastic backing music though.

Seasick Steve - Down On The Farm 


I tried to find a single song from him that did well and that is what I came up with. I highly encourage those that are curious to put on an entire set from him (looking around youtube there are more than there are single songs), Glastonbury this year being a great example.


----------



## Defiance (Aug 3, 2013)

2.5/5 Not really my style of music, but I wouldn't be repulsed by it if it came on the radio.

I recommend listening to this with a good pair of headphones:


----------



## Domination (Aug 4, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Portions of that I like, as far as instrumentals go anyway, but other parts did less for me. Would make fantastic backing music though.


 
Funny thing is it's actually featured on a game with the same name which I've never played before.

For above post, 3.5/5 Don't think earphones actually matter when youtube quality is atrocious, though ambient music does sound more beatuiful on good earphones with a good and wide sound stage.

*Opeth - The Moor* A little bored of posting electronic music. THE defining Opeth song for me; the epitome of prog death.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 5, 2013)

Harlequin forest was the song that introduced me to Opeth.
However this is a solid 4/5!


----------



## R4Liam (Aug 5, 2013)

3/5 slightly obnoxious but what dubstep isn't? Decent enough 
Haven't posted on here in a while (good or bad you decide)

Here is a playlist I made after being inspired by someone the other day:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLtHrsA6eh_hl04RGWlxqOr_SWouySMcPR

it tells a story.


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 7, 2013)

Listened to the first one. Um.... interesting 1.5/5


----------



## Domination (Aug 11, 2013)

3.5/5 Primus sucks

*Volor Flex - Lost Memory* This guy is sort of a Burial rip-off, but he's pretty good and Burial has plenty of rip-offs anyways since he's so influential in Future Garage/Post-Dubstep.


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 11, 2013)

1/5 sounded like a doped out Hed Kandi. 

Primus do indeed suck!


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 13, 2013)

I will claim to be a fan of Primus even though I would struggle to name more than five songs, zero albums and zero names of members (though to be fair the latter I would have trouble doing for bands I listen to all the time).
Can't say it had as nice a hook as some of their best known stuff and but I enjoyed it none the less. Looking at those involved I may have to go back and listen to antipop properly though.

The Rumjacks - An Irish Pub Song 


Not sure if I agree with the sentiment but I do find it an amusing song.


----------



## Domination (Aug 14, 2013)

3/5 Pretty cool nice energy and nice hook

*Tame Impala - Why Won't You Make Up Your Mind*


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 15, 2013)

I try not to do back to back songs but I like it when this thread ticks along.

So that is what that song is called.
I appreciate effects and such like as much as anybody that grew up listening to rage against the machine. Sadly it does precious little for me as a whole.

GG Allin - I Wanna Eat you Out 
Suffice it to say it is not safe for work (not that much of anything GG Allin ever did was), indeed just having it ping across your company firewall/proxy as you clicked on this thread has probably got HR drafting your firing notice as we speak. At least you know it was probably one of the most romantic songs ever written that did it for you.


----------



## Flame (Aug 16, 2013)

1/5 sorry FAST


----------



## Issac (Aug 17, 2013)

3.5 / 5
I really didn't like the song, way too repetitive and not very dynamic. The video was fucking amazing though! Really like it!


----------



## Domination (Aug 17, 2013)

2.5 OK I guess, a little better than generic ballad pop

*Blue Sky Black Death - Where the Sun Beats*


----------



## Minox (Aug 17, 2013)

2/5


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 18, 2013)

2.5/5
Not the hardstyle I'm used to.
Sounds like a quickly made track imho.


----------



## Daemauroa (Aug 18, 2013)

3.5/5 if I only would compare it to other songs in this genre. I think it would be unfair to downrate this song because of me not really liking it, but it just isn't my kind of music. So I think it's better to rate the song itself than rating it by what you think of it shall we say. I think that the drums are a bit too repetitive, but I like the fact that the singing is in Russian.

here is my entry:



I was considering some more obscure song which probably no one on the temp has heard, but I guess first this one which came up in my foobar when I was typing this.


----------



## Domination (Aug 18, 2013)

2/5 The obscure song which probably no one has heard would be more preferable for my tastes, this is just really generic indie/pop which I don't appreciate that much.

*múm - Green Grass of Tunnel *Icelandic post-rock is so good


----------



## Daemauroa (Aug 18, 2013)

3/5 
a bit dissapointing the part after 6:45, after that it is just noise to me. can't seem to like the annoying sound at 7:06

and since you asked for it:


still a bit of indie rock, but not so generic as the one I first posted, but I just like that song for some reason.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 18, 2013)

2/5.


----------



## xist (Aug 20, 2013)

2 to 2.5/5 - Average. I loathe the video, the song is nothing special but it's relatively catchy and inoffensive enough that i might enjoy it if it randomly played on the radio. I'd get sick of it though if i had to listen to it frequently.


----------



## Domination (Aug 20, 2013)

2/5 No offense, but it sounds kinda like the average shitty post-hardcore/metalcore. Though slightly better

*Blue Sky Black Death - Where The Sun Beats*


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 20, 2013)

4/5, Not the kind of music I tend to listen to, so I'm not too sure how to rate it, but I liked it. I ended up listening to it all.



1:05 for the build-up & drop


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 22, 2013)

Though I am not opposed to electronic music there is a decidedly small amount of it I enjoy. That had some interesting parts and some interesting ideas on the bridging parts (though they fell a bit short) but as a whole I am afraid it did little for me.

Jimmie Rodgers - Kisses Sweeter than Wine
Live/tv version

Studio if you want a bit better mastering.


----------



## Domination (Aug 29, 2013)

This thread is really dead

2.5/5

*Low Roar - Tonight, Tonight, Tonight*
**


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 29, 2013)

Aw I thought that was some classic country. Anyway though I do not like going back to back I do rely on this thread to keep me informed of new and wonderful things so I will join in (mainly as I was also contemplating bumping it myself).

I am not sure how I feel about that. The backing track was great (I might even go so far as massive attack good) and I liked the vocals, indeed that is exactly the sort of thing I seek out when I am looking for a song that does not see me pinging off the walls. As a whole though it did not leave much of an impression on me. Some of the related songs did well for me though so I will continue to have a listen as I had never heard of them before.

Purgen - Русiя 


If I ever bother to do the whole instrument bit again you can bet I will have a guntar.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 29, 2013)

I actually liked it  Good video too!


----------



## medoli900 (Sep 2, 2013)

3/5
I like the instrumental but not the voice >_<


(Unshameful publicity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Domination (Sep 2, 2013)

1.5/5 I'm sure the song fits the video quite well, but the song is pretty lame. Particularly hate the vocals. Can't say it's that bad, more so that I can't stand it.

*Pascal Pinon - En þú varst ævintýr *Pretty amazing for 14 year olds, wish I did music at that age.


----------



## rg (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## medoli900 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'll rate domination one since ricardo didn't put a rating: 2.5/5 Pretty good,even  more if we consider their age,but not my cup of tea 
I know that Vocaloid isn't everyone cup of tea,but i love them


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 2, 2013)

5/5, juggernaut911; the only song I can get a perfect score on DDR:HP2  3/5 for the U2 song; I prefer "I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For" - this version anyway:  

Here's my song, though:


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 5, 2013)

2.5/5
Meh, nothing that special imho.



I have an odd feeling I already posted this once...


----------



## Issac (Sep 5, 2013)

Really good! 4/5 Only annoyed by the obvious Sony product placement ^^


----------



## medoli900 (Sep 5, 2013)

1.5/5
It should come with "Epilepsy seizure warning" and _*what is she staring at?*_
_**_


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 5, 2013)

As I sit here catching up I should have expected that given your rating to Issac's song (one of the very few things with remix in the title I could get behind, I will have to hear the original though) that you and I would have rather different tastes in music. It was more than I expected though and obnoxious club backing beat mixed with "I'm a robot" levels of voice tuning and "my first 8 bit tribute" overlay.... to its credit it was not boring.

Toxpack - Suff und Wilde Spiele 


*sheds a tear in memory of grotty pubs like in that video*
So few of their kind remain and I have certainly not been able to grace one in several years.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 7, 2013)

1/5, not my kind of music.


----------



## medoli900 (Sep 7, 2013)

0,5/5 Rap isn't my thing at all >_<
The .5 goes Dido voice.


----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2013)

1/5 Already have a hard time appreciating generic J-Pop, synthetic voice programs don't help.

*Bjork & Thom Yorke - I've Seen It All* It's probably more powerful in the context of the film, but Thom Yorke doesn't sing in the film. (great film by the way)


----------



## Sop (Sep 9, 2013)

Domination said:


> 1/5 Already have a hard time appreciating generic J-Pop, synthetic voice programs don't help.
> 
> *Bjork & Thom Yorke - I've Seen It All* It's probably more powerful in the context of the film, but Thom Yorke doesn't sing in the film. (great film by the way)




10/10 wacky meme XDD


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 12, 2013)

3/5


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 13, 2013)

4/5
Haven't heard it in a long time.


----------



## ilman (Sep 13, 2013)

3/5 I swear I've heard something very close to it in my language.


----------



## medoli900 (Sep 13, 2013)

3,75/5
Not bad, there is some things that i didn't like but in average, it was good.


P.S. with that, it is 100% better: http://www.rainymood.com/
P.S.2 http://www.rainymood.com/ also works with the song of storm :3


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2013)

4/5
Not my style, but I won't lie, it was done beautifully.


----------



## Domination (Sep 14, 2013)

2/5 Can't say I appreciate this sort of Post-Punk that much, though it was enjoyable to a certain extent. Would probably have been better if it wasn't encoded on potato quality.


----------



## Flame (Sep 16, 2013)

2.5/5


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 17, 2013)

5/5
Love Daftpunk (even tho Kraftwerk is better)


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 17, 2013)

3/5
Could've been better if I understood what they were singing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 17, 2013)

I quite enjoy songs that start with long samples of something like that and then drop into some awesome instrumentals or such like... sadly that failed on the latter count and did not recover afterwards. I clicked through a couple of the related songs and liked them somewhat more.

Tom Morello- Stray Bullets


----------



## Sop (Sep 19, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I quite enjoy songs that start with long samples of something like that and then drop into some awesome instrumentals or such like... sadly that failed on the latter count and did not recover afterwards. I clicked through a couple of the related songs and liked them somewhat more.
> 
> Tom Morello- Stray Bullets



2/5

I always thought this thread was stupid and pretty pointless, since we all have different tastes in music. It would only be useful if we all liked the same music so we could get a fair rating, not based on our tastes. But I can also see how this thread helps get to know what music other people around the 'temp like. Eh, just wanted to say that.

Obligatory music:


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 19, 2013)

*skip me*



Sop said:


> I always thought this thread was stupid and pretty pointless, since we all have different tastes in music. It would only be useful if we all liked the same music so we could get a fair rating, not based on our tastes. But I can also see how this thread helps get to know what music other people around the 'temp like. Eh, just wanted to say that.



Personally I thought that was the whole point of the thread, indeed at various points throughout the history of this thread several of us with similar tastes in music have often agreed not to rate the other's posts unless the thread had stalled for precisely that reason; the best we ever got there was "I liked [other album(s) more]" or "did you ever see them live?".


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 21, 2013)

2/5... it's groovy, but the song never starts... it's just like a 5 minutes intro

but who am I to talk about music? I like this shit...

that intro dialog... it's priceless

does anyone remember those guys? they're the precursors of the current wave of live pop artists


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 25, 2013)

Dope song until he started singing. Rating still good because the feels.
3.5/5


This guy has released 2 songs in 3 years. He's still ridiculously popular and got signed to XL recordings off this one song.
Truly an enigma no one knows when he will next release a song.



FAST6191 said:


> I quite enjoy songs that start with long samples of something like that and then drop into some awesome instrumentals or such like... sadly that failed on the latter count and did not recover afterwards. I clicked through a couple of the related songs and liked them somewhat more.


 
I actually really enjoy it even though it's not the type of music I usually listen to. The bubble sound effect is one of the craziest things I have ever heard come out of my speakers. The artist has a new EP or project released recently called Deviation. Quite good.


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2013)

4/5 It's sad that he hasn't released anything though, the "eponymous debut album" is still pretty good though even if it was fake.

*The National - Sea of Love*


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 29, 2013)

4/5.
I already posted this in another thread but I just had to post this here too!


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 29, 2013)

Always nice to see a conductor enjoying themselves.

It was good (as far as my cloth ears can figure out anyway), live Foley also works for me.
The trouble is the best ones of these orchestral things for me are when something is not normally orchestrated, or the "orchestra" consists of a 3 piece brass section, a couple of strings and a synth, and given old cartoons are frequently some of the only times many people would hear an orchestra do their thing that kind of defeats the object for me.

Faun - Tanz mit mir


----------



## Minox (Oct 1, 2013)

4/5, that was interesting to say the least. I can't pinpoint what I found interesting about it, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 2, 2013)

3/5


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 2, 2013)

2.5/5
Never cared much for Katy Perry.
Prolly will hear this on the radio a lot.


----------



## Minox (Oct 2, 2013)

Found it to be somewhat bland, but I suspect that might partly be because I didn't understand one word of it.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 4, 2013)

4/5
Not me fav but <3 it!


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2013)

As far as club music goes that was not so bad if I can ignore (and I can) the rather repetitive chorus(?)/nananananana bits. Also I can not be entirely against a music video with chocolate.

Sid Vicious - My Way


The non video version is probably a higher quality but I would suggest watching both.

Probably one of my favourite cover versions ever. Likewise a song so many of my associates will probably want played at their funeral. On the other hand if you do not like punk then that will probably not change your mind on the matter.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 6, 2013)

4.5/5

Punk is not me fav genre but it does have it fair share of good songs!
Sid Vicious is a personal fav of that genre.




Couldn't find a normal upload on YT unfortunately.
First track (0.00 to 2.05)
Sky Residents + 3'0'3 Project - Krylya


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 10, 2013)

3/5, actually enjoyed it.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 11, 2013)

Tyler better music videos than music.
Music still good.I just really like his music videos.
Seriously this shit is even better than IFHY and that music video is close to GOAT status.
4/5


----------



## R4Liam (Oct 11, 2013)

3/5 It is nice and calming strangely enough. It is just a bit slow for my liking, strangely enough!


----------



## Domination (Oct 12, 2013)

3.5/5 Rise Against will always have a place in my heart

*Ghostpoet - Cash and Carry Me Home*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 16, 2013)

4/5


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 17, 2013)

Some top flight wordplay and some alright producing. However I will not remember when I awake tomorrow and despite the wordplay I am not sure I care for the result of it all (even though it got better as the song went on).

Prokofiev - Dance of the Knights


----------



## ars25 (Oct 20, 2013)

4/5 actually liked it


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 22, 2013)

4/5, hm I actually enjoyed it.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 22, 2013)

Neh.
2.5/5


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 24, 2013)

Can't rate me own song :c


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 25, 2013)

Afraid it is just another club song to me, though I could forgive some of the autotune/vocal effects at points which is a rarity. I have not heard the original so I have no idea how that would play out.

Judge Dread - Big Six


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Oct 25, 2013)

3/5 Not my type of music i guess, but it's not really bad so i've been generous rating it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 28, 2013)

As far as vocals and strings/piano type songs go it was not bad even if I think it clipped in a few places on the video. I sense we have rather different tastes in music though so I am not entirely sure what I was supposed to make of it.

Madness - Baggy Trousers


----------



## R4Liam (Oct 30, 2013)

4/5 old classic


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 30, 2013)

4/5
Paramore is pretty okays c:


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 31, 2013)

2/5, yeah not my cup of tea.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Oct 31, 2013)

there's too much in this rap what was it all about when hearing it the first time, i can't follow all what's going on , it has some funky fever aspect 2/3


----------



## ilman (Oct 31, 2013)

Awesome song, good vocals 4.5/5

If this doesn't get 5/5, I don't know what will...


----------



## JohnSmitten (Nov 1, 2013)

Bono rocks, This the ultimate band of the century-- U2


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 1, 2013)

Guess I have to go for ilman's song, not least of all because I seriously disagree with JohnSmitten's contention.

Alas I think I would probably have to be in on the joke to get that. As it stands it was a bit of nonsense to an OK backing beat

Eluveitie - Scorched Earth

Quite loud with headphones on works best.


----------



## Zeliga (Nov 1, 2013)

2/5 Its not that good


----------



## Domination (Nov 2, 2013)

Since Rokusho didn't post anything to rate, I'd rate FAST.

3.5/5 Generally partial to folk metal, but this song invoked the whole medieval bard epic feel.

*How To Destroy Angels - Too Late, All Gone *Generally not a big fan of Reznor, but I quite like his stuff outside of NIN.
**


----------



## Oran1 (Nov 2, 2013)

2/5

not really into this? lol what the hell did i just listen to?

maybe if i was a bit high this would be a lot better!  but the beat is kinda nice!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 2, 2013)

3/5
its ok but imo he has better songs


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 5, 2013)

I like a few songs of Korn.
Never been a fan tho.

Anyway, complete change of genre again.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 6, 2013)

2.5/5


----------



## xxNathanxx (Nov 7, 2013)

Bah bah bah 1/5


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 7, 2013)

4/5
Reminds me of the Kebab place here.
They also always have this kind of music on.


----------



## xxNathanxx (Nov 7, 2013)

Pity of the poor sound quality but that's a pretty good song. 4/5


----------



## Saturosias (Nov 10, 2013)

3/5 | It kind of hangs in the middle between something you'd actively listen to or just let play in the background, too much simplicity/dissonance imo.


----------



## Daemauroa (Nov 12, 2013)

finally, a song I can give 5/5 to. only because it's aya hirano.
btw... how do we link niconico here?


not the cover I wanted to post. but, it's almost as good.


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 12, 2013)

I say alright. 3/5.
BTS - N.O


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 12, 2013)

Eh, I don't like K-pop all that much, but even then, I've heard better.

1/5.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2013)

4/5, it was like sex with my ears.


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 12, 2013)

1/5. I wouldnt listen to this regularly unless i attend some kind of party that involves dancing.. really...
EDIT: I got ninjaed.. Gimme me time to listen to the song 
EDIT2: Wat did i just watch...5/5 for awesome guy and lol song. Do people listen to this other than for laughs?!?
Parody of the fox by Ylvis. So basically a parody of a parody. And yes im norwegian.


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 13, 2013)

3/5. The song itself is pretty damn annoying, just like the song it was trying to parody, however, the video itself amused me. A little off topic, I loved the GTA parody they did for SNL Korea.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 13, 2013)

Meh, 3/5.
Not just me taste lol


----------



## CosmoCortney (Nov 13, 2013)

3.5/5


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2013)

5/5, one of my top bands (I'm german). Brings me back so much.


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 15, 2013)

That was like... I dont know..Nice i guess? I dont like it, but its not like im hatin it.

Naw time to spread moar kpap.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 17, 2013)

I was fully prepared to second the use of the term kpap. However that elevated itself to the position of inoffensive pop song... at least until the around 2 minutes 50 where I am not sure what was going on. Afraid I would have to actually understand what is going on to go further though.

Despite the fact that I never actually listened to him at the time or since
Rob Zombie - Dragula


----------



## Domination (Nov 18, 2013)

3/5 Didn't really like him even back when I was into metal and shit, but it's really just inoffensive anthem-esque industrial metal.

*Hurts - Silver Lining* It's really nothing too noteworthy, but I have been strangely attracted to Synthpop as of late.


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 18, 2013)

3/5 - Alright i guess. All i can think of when listening to this is seeing some kind of CoD trailer going on with this dramatic song

And now more KPOP!
miss A - Hush


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 18, 2013)

The last song was largely listenable but that was right back to bad pop song. Video was cheap but pretty well made which is a step up from a lot of those.

Ted Nugent - Cat Scratch Fever


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 19, 2013)

Sadly though we are supposed to rate the song than the music video it comes with. So if i were to rate that face. it would get a 5 for being lame and cheap, and the song would get a 2 for scratching my fever. But thats because i really dont like those kind of songs tbh. Its way better than metal though

Sistar - Give it to me


----------



## CosmoCortney (Nov 19, 2013)

hmm.. hard to decide. it's not exactly my taste music. but it does not sound annoying. i'd say 2,5/5

__


----------



## Domination (Nov 20, 2013)

3.5/5 Yeah, have been getting into Kraftwerk lately.

*Aesop Rock - Zero Dark Thirty*


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Nov 24, 2013)

4/5 it has to be running as for this is just fine going as it counts for song rate, easy rhythm close to somewhat smooth.


----------



## Xexyz (Nov 24, 2013)

mooiweer said:


> 4/5 it has to be running as for this is just fine going as it counts for song rate, easy rhythm close to somewhat smooth.



3.5/5 Funny song but a little annoying from people keep saying in public.
Now this is the *King* of Music!


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 24, 2013)

I avoiding hearing that during its meme phase largely by avoiding situations where it would happen. To that end it is just another old pop song as far as I am concerned.

Eluveitie - Luxtos


----------



## Minox (Nov 29, 2013)

Pleasantly surprised  - 5/5


----------



## Xexyz (Nov 29, 2013)

1.5/5 I don't think that is my type of music.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2013)

1/5 Jesus Christ no, horrible song.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze1986 (Dec 1, 2013)

3/5. I have heard better, but it's not bad on it's own. Not really consistent.

Normally, I hate rap music, but I'm a fan of the old-school Eminem and this is as close to the old Eminem as I've seen:



I love this song!


----------



## xxNathanxx (Dec 2, 2013)

2.5/5 It's not bad but the album has a lot of songs on it that are better.



Mindblowing live. See him/them if you get the chance.


----------



## TheJeweler (Dec 2, 2013)

3.5/5 not bad, kinda soothing actually

just heard this, really like it


----------



## CosmoCortney (Dec 2, 2013)

4/5


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 2, 2013)

Some nice synth pop stuff though looking up the artist I see he was fairly instrumental in Kraftwerk so that is probably to be expected. It is doubtful it would ever find its way into my collection, if only because I tend to prefer my synth type things in a film soundtrack, but I have been subject to so so much worse in this thread.
Gåte - Bendik og Årolilja


----------



## DarkKnigh_t (Dec 2, 2013)

2.5/5


----------



## Domination (Dec 3, 2013)

3.5/5

*Charlie Barnes - Easy Kid*


----------



## hhs (Dec 3, 2013)

Got no problem with something a little soulful. Seems like the sort of thing my wife would like. 3/5

Now let's liven up the joint. Max your speakers for best results.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 4, 2013)

I have never been a great fan of The Darkness but then I was not a fan of the style of music they draw inspiration from. It was far from torturous for my ears but in one side and out the other would be how that went for me.

Maid Of Ace - Dirty Girl


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 6, 2013)

3/5


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 6, 2013)

3/5
Isn't available anymore but looked it up, pretty neat


Haven't heard this one in years.


----------



## Domination (Dec 7, 2013)

1.5/5 Ehhh... Generic angsty teen rock. No thanks.

*Kings of Convenience - I'd Rather Dance With You*
**


----------



## Sop (Dec 10, 2013)

Domination said:


> 1.5/5 Ehhh... Generic angsty teen rock. No thanks.
> 
> *Kings of Convenience - I'd Rather Dance With You*
> **




1.5/5 Ehhh... Generic angsty teen rock. No thanks.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 13, 2013)

I can see liking that, can't say I do but interesting backing, song sections that work and half nice vocals.

Axis of Awesome - 4 Four Chord Song. There are a few slightly differing versions so I will just post two


----------



## Defiance (Dec 16, 2013)

Watched the first one, 4/5. Very clever, made me laugh.



You have to listen to the whole thing, it's amazing.


----------



## Domination (Dec 16, 2013)

5/5 Pretty big Sigur Ros fanboy, so. Well, from what I've seen your taste is actually pretty similar to mine, at least in the post-rock/ambient department.

*Steve Reich - Different Trains - After the War (Movement 3)*


----------



## Yumi (Dec 20, 2013)

5/5 - Amusing! I will look more of their music. 

Modest Mouse - Heart Cooks Brain


----------



## Issac (Dec 20, 2013)

2.5 / 5 - Not a huge Modest Mouse fan, and this was not one of the better ones I've heard. However, I feel this would be an amazing song to have at a chill party. Couch sitting, beer drinking...


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow long time since I heard that one.
4/5


I really should play Blue Dragon again...


----------



## Domination (Dec 28, 2013)

3/5 

*Trifonic - Emergence*


----------



## Yumi (Dec 29, 2013)

5/5! Whats a good album to buy from that group? =)



~just a shot in the dark~


----------



## Issac (Dec 30, 2013)

4/5 Nice song! Never heard it before, and don't understand a word... but I like the 80s sound it has on the synth...

By the way Yumi The album Emergence is a really great album (which is where that song is from).

And that name makes me think of "The Emergency" by BT... so here it is!


----------



## Domination (Dec 31, 2013)

3.5/5 That was surprisingly good though honestly a little too repetitive.

And yeah Emergence is an amazing album.

*Jonny Greenwood - Future Markets* I would say Jonny Greenwood's soundtrack making skills are better than many composers who mainly make soundtracks.


----------



## Issac (Jan 1, 2014)

3/5 Well made and clever, most certainly perfect as a movie soundtrack. But not my cup of tea to just listen to...

And Domination Yeah that whole album (of the song I linked, These Hopeful Machines) is quite repetitive since every song is between 8 and 12 minutes or so... He released a companion album called These Humble Machines, which has the exact same songs, but radio edits of everyone, so they're like 3 to 4 minutes... I recommend it.

Popular song here in Sweden: Laleh - Colors (I hope it isn't regionally blocked)


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Jan 9, 2014)

nice peaking vocals, ..like you would stay young with it. the begin is like so much like the final phantasy 1 intro ///4/5


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jan 10, 2014)

4,5/5 very awesome


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2014)

2/10, not my style.


----------



## Minox (Jan 20, 2014)

0/5 Not my kind of music at all.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Jan 20, 2014)

well it has a straight guitar riff but the organ is out of time helloweenish not so good for the time of the year but well some don't matter say whut  3/5


----------



## ilman (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice tune, random words in a language you don't understand always make a song better. 
How about this:


----------



## Ryft (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice tune... little too repetitive for my taste but it's catchy.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 31, 2014)

I am really not sure what to make of that. It seemed to be an odd combo of basic acoustic guitar song, possibly bordering on ballad, which is really not my thing. However the vocalist was at least passable and the rest at least showed some talent and thought had gone into it. No chance of it ever being in my collection but it at least saw me click on a few of their other things in the related songs part.

Metsatöll - Roju


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 8, 2014)

Neat 4/5.
I got something new to listen to now c:


Me fav band <3
Been listening to it again since 2 days ago.


----------



## Red_Savarin (Feb 8, 2014)

3/5 i liked between 3:00 to 4:30 The only thing i listen close to that is nightwish.

You can't go wrong with QotSA


----------



## Domination (Feb 9, 2014)

4.5/5 You can't go wrong with QotSA 

*Alcest - Deliverance* By far my favourite off the new record. It's amazing to see an Ambient Black Metal band turn into a full blown Shoegaze/Dream Pop band like Alcest.


----------



## R4Liam (Feb 14, 2014)

4/5 love how calming it is and how it builds up so well


----------



## FireSeel (Feb 14, 2014)

3/5 It was ok, the 1st 30 seconds were ok, but I didn't really like the rest of it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 17, 2014)

I will have to grab it and see how it plays in audiosurf.
Had it continued with an instrumental like it had started with then I would be in the process of getting lots more from them. As it stands it was good, better than I expect for that sort of band. Clicked on a few related videos though and it looks like I will have to click on a few more.

The Temperance Movement - Stay with me.

I normally do not go for covers that sound a lot like the original, this would be one of the exceptions.


----------



## Vipera (Feb 17, 2014)

9/10 love the energy of this one.


----------



## Xexyz (Feb 17, 2014)

3.5/5 Catchy song


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 18, 2014)

Eh, Eminem used to be better.
Far better.......

1.5/5


Lolitta London <3


----------



## Issac (Feb 18, 2014)

Naahh, wasn't my cup of tea really. She has a lovely voice though. 2/5

Inspired by the "Awful video game music" thread, I came to think of one of my favourite tracks of VG music that really stands on it's own as a song... Room of Angel.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 21, 2014)

4/5
Awesome music piece from that game.
I should replay it again.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 22, 2014)

A whole minute of intro... curious.
I am really not sure what to think about that. It did nothing to offend my ears, indeed several sections were interesting. However I have no desire to go further, part of that is electronic/drum and bass has to do something really special for me to take note though.

Placebo - Nancy Boy.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 22, 2014)

4/5

I always liked Placebo.
Their music is kinda odd but it makes it far more interesting.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Feb 22, 2014)

It's not a song, but it's a great instrumental. Tell me what you guys/girls think .


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 23, 2014)

3/5





DinohScene said:


> Eh, Eminem used to be better.
> Far better.......
> 
> 1.5/5


 
One of Em's GOAT songs is a 1.5? okay.


----------



## Yumi (Feb 25, 2014)

1/5 - note: i listened to it twice, i just dont feel it. so sorry. ;/
//


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 28, 2014)

I think I have heard that before. Alas to my ear it sounds like the answer to the question "what if Rage Against the Machine were hipsters, and not as good". That said I found it enjoyable enough.

I have a feeling I posted this one before but a search did not reveal it
Poison Ivy - Peter Gunn Theme


----------



## mryoshi (Feb 28, 2014)

4/5, cool song i really love the lofi feel and dirty guitar sounds  added to mah favoritez


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 28, 2014)

-- skip me --
If you are getting into that then you should know that Poison Ivy was the guitarist/bassist in The Cramps.
The Peter Gunn theme is a popular one among guitarists/bassists (everybody from The Blues Brothers to Emerson, Lake & Palmer and is a bit different to a lot of what they did. I have to mention that as this thread is mainly about sharing such things.
--skip me --


----------



## oodhfshdfbs (Feb 28, 2014)

mryoshi-
I couldn't listen to the embedded song,this popped up in the window when I tried to play it.




> "an error occurred, please try again later.
> learn more"


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 4, 2014)

1/5 It's way to weird and random and trippy for me. I don't get what this track tries to achieve.


----------



## Domination (Mar 5, 2014)

3.5/5 It's not bad, I've got to say the indie + hip hop vibe is somewhat cool but they just have some very awkward moments that don't really fit in with downtempo hip hop which try very hard to sound like very tame trance/dance. 

*The Tallest Man on Earth - The Wild* Hunt Really into indie folk lately. This is basically what Bob Dylan would be like if he was more intimate and more emotive and was better technically in guitar playing.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Mar 9, 2014)

it's somewhat as, like taking 'big steps in too big shoes' easy song good 4/5 :d YAY i was going to reply on dinoscene's postssong


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 10, 2014)

^ That music clip's pretty cute and catchy, I've put it on my Watch Later vids to watch tomorrow again. 4/5​​​
Sung by: Ana Yuki​​This is definitely my favourite version of "Let It Go" it just feels so natural, fitting and suitable I'd say the Japanese VAs have superior talent when it comes to voice acting as well as many other things.​


----------



## GamerSince83 (Mar 10, 2014)

Lip Synching  hehehe

5/5

Always love me some some JPop/JRock/Anime Renditions.....Really really Loved the whole Soundtrack to Frozen especially this and "In Summer"


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2014)

Horrible, 1/27


----------



## Arizato (Mar 11, 2014)

3/5, but that's because the song made me laugh. I have some really immature sense of humour!

Let's get some Drakengard love in here!


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 11, 2014)

Pleasing enough to the ear I guess, sounds like the product of an epic/inspiring music factory though.

Bad Manners - Can Can


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2014)

2/5 I am speechless whilst slightly aroused.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Mar 15, 2014)

4/5 DK brings back some good memories!


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 22, 2014)

4/5

Pretty sweet.
I like Jimmy eat world c:


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 23, 2014)

It was not bad at all, sadly it sounded like a thousand other tracks I might hear set to a dream sequence and that synth bit at around 3 minutes looked like it might be going somewhere interesting and then didn't.

Arlo Guthrie Motorcycle Song With Johnny Cash 

I think I may be a closet hippy as that was unexpectedly delightful. I believe I have posted Arlo Guthrie - Motorcycle Song in the not too distant past, however it would not have been with Johnny Cash.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 29, 2014)

7/10, it's lovely hearing a young Johnny Cash.


----------



## John Grisham (Mar 31, 2014)

7/10 It's not my style at all but I honestly liked it o,o


----------



## John Grisham (Apr 1, 2014)

Can I rate my own post? If so 8/10 xD

M83 - Wait (Kygo Remix)



This guy is absolutely awesome <3


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 1, 2014)

We do usually leave it a bit longer before jumpstarting the thread if we killed it. No harm done though.

I did not mind that. It was something of a generic synth driven mellow club track, however it did give me a bit of a tubular bells feeling and that is no bad thing.
Gomez - Get Myself Arrested


----------



## Yumi (Apr 3, 2014)

4/5 5/5~ Excellent! Listened to it a few more times. 
--


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Apr 8, 2014)

4/5 nice but i feel if it has to take you slow through it so almost 5


----------



## RikuCrafter (Apr 8, 2014)

mooiweer said:


> 4/5 nice but i feel if it has to take you slow through it so almost 5




3/5 I enjoyed it at first, but I don't think the ending was very good.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 9, 2014)

Yet another time I have a pop song from somewhere in Asia that has the intro lead me to think I might be about to hear something interesting. That said the rest was far better than average -- not a bad backing beat, even if I am sitting here trying to figure which 16bit/amiga and NES games it was a mashup of, and some vocals I did not wish for the end of. Bonus was if that was a rap section about 3 minutes into the video then they can carry on calling them that.


Sex Pistols - Friggin' in the Riggin'/On the good ship Venus


There is an official video, or at least it played over the end of The Great Rock and Roll Swindle, but I like the muppets video.


----------



## Arras (Apr 11, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Yet another time I have a pop song from somewhere in Asia that has the intro lead me to think I might be about to hear something interesting. That said the rest was far better than average -- not a bad backing beat, even if I am sitting here trying to figure which 16bit/amiga and NES games it was a mashup of, and some vocals I did not wish for the end of. Bonus was if that was a rap section about 3 minutes into the video then they can carry on calling them that.
> 
> 
> Sex Pistols - Friggin' in the Riggin'/On the good ship Venus
> ...



6.5/10. It gets points for the muppets video but the song is not really my thing.


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 13, 2014)

9.5/10 Enjoyed it! 
----------------------
I know that not everyone likes these types of songs so I don't expect high scores for it...


----------



## Arras (Apr 14, 2014)

Attila13 said:


> 9.5/10 Enjoyed it!
> ----------------------
> I know that not everyone likes these types of songs so I don't expect high scores for it...



...I really can't give that anything above 4/10. Urgh.
--
How about some mild wubs?


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 14, 2014)

Not bad. 8/10 
---------------------
Make an effort and listen until 0:52 there's the good part if you ask me.


----------



## _Mary_ (Apr 18, 2014)

Attila13 said:


> Not bad. 8/10
> ---------------------
> Make an effort and listen until 0:52 there's the good part if you ask me.




9/10 !! it makes me wanna grab my heels now and wear my white top and party ^^ .. but im broke as f. lol so no bar hopping for today.. 

...................... * * * * .........................................

I love SOAD <3 <3 <3


----------



## Flame (Apr 26, 2014)

0/5 sorry but i just didnt like it.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2014)

6/10, I used to be into that kind of genre, but not much of a fan these days.


----------



## Domination (Apr 29, 2014)

3.5/5 Sounds like a cheesy Pink Floyd + synthpop + hair metal mash up, which is not that bad admittedly.

*Maurice Ravel - Jeux D'eau*


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 29, 2014)

Beautiful piano piece! 5/5.
------------------------------------
You may or may not heard of Smiley from Romania. He usually sings in English too, but this piece is in Romanian only so maybe it will lose points because of this, but everyone gives it what it wants depending on liking, so I'm curious about what you guys think. 




Spoiler



If you're very curious the song is about returning home.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 29, 2014)

The backing piano sounds like it was recorded from the other end of a tin can phone, however that was probably intentional. Otherwise despite not understanding a word it sounded like a fine pop song with the sorts of things I like to see in a pop song. Video was not bad either.


Blue Oyster Cult - Veteran Of The Psychic Wars

In all probability a repeat, it should not be a recent one though.


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 29, 2014)

It has a  nice beat! Enjoyed it very much. I give it a 9/10. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------


I love Nirvana!
*R.I.P. Kurt Cobain*


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 29, 2014)

It is the anthem of a generation, am I really supposed to rate it? Granted Weird Al's version sits somewhat more prominently in my head these days.

Blues Brothers - 'Rubber Biscuit' 


There are a few live versions floating around as well but that one seems to have survived youtube better.


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 30, 2014)

I really like the music you are sharing, you have a very good taste in music!  9.5/10.
----------------------------------------------------------------

I love Steve Perry and I think that he has one of the best voices ever!


----------



## Domination (May 6, 2014)

3/5 Can't really say much about Journey, just the generic 70's cheesy ballad rock band. But I do agree with the sentiment about Steve Perry's voice
(not one of my favourites, but he is pretty good), which is the only redeeming quality of the band.

*BADBADNOTGOOD - Vices* Avant-Garde free jazz


----------



## Deleted_11405 (May 7, 2014)

where's professors pig's mask??(beware the batman!)  i like this music nice to hear some thing new.. it's close to triphop great when at the beginning hearing what it is 4/5 in the end you know if enough all about it.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 9, 2014)

Made for some pretty easy listening/background music. However I doubt you will find it in my collection any time soon. I might have to look up the original as the mixing could have been better.
Edit. Well in the related videos at the end was the studio version with santana, was a pretty good live track but that was a better version.

Ray Stephens - The Bricklayers Song


----------



## FAST6191 (May 12, 2014)

Let us get this going again.
Desmond Dekker-Israelites


----------



## Attila13 (May 17, 2014)

I have to say that it's catchy! 
3/5
---------------------------------------------
This song marks me every time.


----------



## Domination (May 20, 2014)

2.5/5 Can't say I really liked it, but I don't hate it either.

*Empire! Empire! (I Was a Lonely Estate) - How to Make Love Stay*
**


----------



## FAST6191 (May 21, 2014)

Can't say that did much for me. Generally inoffensive to my sensibilities but I am struggling to remember much about it having now heard various parts several times.

Chuck E. Weiss - "Boston Blackie"


----------



## R4Liam (May 23, 2014)

Okay first of all, interesting animation! Very Strange!

The music is okay, the instrumentation can't be argued with but the vocals I'm not digging, maybe it's the accent. 2.5/5


----------



## FAST6191 (May 23, 2014)

I feel old now.... cut out animation was in quite a bit of stuff I saw when growing up, indeed if it is was not clay/stop motion, hanna barbera or puppets it was probably that.

Some decent electronic music I guess, I have a problem with builds to nothing though (even if I do love me some Shepard tone). Granted the shift at 3 minutes might change that but it will be a technicality if it is so. I clicked some of the related videos, thumbs up for Max Romeo on those but as that did not have him on it.....

Chinese man - Le pudding


----------



## Domination (May 24, 2014)

2/5 I guess it has some mild value as a comedic piece, but I didn't really find it entertaining enough and wouldn't listen to it normally.

*Moderat - Bad Kingdom*


----------



## Deleted_11405 (May 26, 2014)

2 /5 ..i just like more high pulse


----------



## Minox (May 31, 2014)

Not quite for me - 2/5


----------



## R4Liam (Jun 1, 2014)

I love it  wish I was there in that picture! 4/5 Here's a song I made the other day that you might like:

https://soundcloud.com/liam-fitzgerald-3/nightmare

Edit: Mods- Why is my signature swapped with mooiweer's?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 10, 2014)

I was having flashbacks to those old Lotus games on the megadrive. Drum parts drown out some of the other stuff which is not ideal. Would make a nice game soundtrack but other than that though.

Squirrel Nut Zippers - "Put A Lid On It"

The person that reminded me of it said it would be a song they have played at their funeral, I can agree with that.


----------



## pasc (Jun 10, 2014)

Hmm... classy ! 5/5 (1:26... my beloved sax  )


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 19, 2014)

By the time I got to it the video had been taken out. Doing a search for the URL would seem to indicate "Manu Chao-Bella Ciao". I fear this is one of those occasions where I should understand the language in question, not to mention looking it up it seems to have a considerable history as a song. The song was performed pleasant enough. I will say I was lied to by the first 20 seconds as songs that start like that and continue all the way through I quite like, fortunately a few of their other songs seem to head down that path.


Reverend Horton Heat - Let Me Teach You How To Eat


----------



## Pheinte (Jun 20, 2014)

Some nice girls in the video, and some pointless and repetitive lyrics.
2/5


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 22, 2014)

1.5/10 -- Was too deadly.

Watch the whole video, than judge. Me-oscar fully!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 22, 2014)

Repetitive you say, given his probably best known song is even more so... actually I am not sure where it is going and it is rate the song so might let us do that.

I have never been a fan of growling, mainly because few people do it well and that was not one of the exceptions. The instrumentals were not bad, pity the mastering took the brick wall approach. What few parts of the song that were understandable seemed like a fairly trite version of the "I am a teenager and should fight the power".

Booker T & the M G 's - Green Onions


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Jun 23, 2014)

^ 8-9/10 Where have I heard that from ??? Movie or game ? Cant think... Grrrr!


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2014)

3/5

*The World is a Beautiful Place and I'm No Longer Afraid to Die - Heartbeat in a Brain *Yeah, the band's name is actually much longer than most of their song titles.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow that guy sounds a lot like Jello Biafra's spoken word stuff at the start there for me, however he was far less entertaining than him and seemed to have a weak understanding of astrophysics so I could not enjoy it on that level either.


Iggy Pop - Lust For Life
Album version for me but the single/film tie one that more might know is below.


----------



## Alchemilla (Jul 3, 2014)

It's okay, but nothing special.


----------



## Saturosias (Jul 3, 2014)

3/5 -- I just don't think the words really fit the melody of the song.


----------



## Alchemilla (Jul 3, 2014)

5/5 - Would listen again.



Give it a minute, the melody doesn't kick in immediately.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 3, 2014)

3/5 - Not really my kind of music and what I expected from silent hill soundtracks (never played the series). It sounds a bit like background music for taking one of those candlelight baths.

Die Ärzte - Junge


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 6, 2014)

I saw the uncut and the cut versions of that, both amusing videos. Anyway can't say I expected to hear a band that sound like that with a zombie themed song, the song was pretty good but I can not say I felt the need to look up other songs from the band.

AC DC Big Balls


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 12, 2014)

Unfortunately, this video is not available in my country, but I know the song and don't like it all that much. I mean, I guess I could get behind it if it wasn't for the vocals, but there's just so many balls, they're almost touching and it doesn't really work as a funny song to me either. 2/5 because its at least got the decency to be comparably short, if I remember correct.


----------



## R4Liam (Jul 18, 2014)

2.5/5 I didn't really understand the humour which I believe was the main point to the song. I do like comedic songs though as I am a fan of Jon Lajoie and Bo Burnham but I just didn't understand :s



This song always brings back good memories..


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Jul 18, 2014)

Classic  Still gives me butterfly's in my stomach listening to this


----------



## Silentsurvivor (Jul 20, 2014)

^
5/10 because I can't stand listening to that AGAIN. Also I wouldn't really call it a classic... It hasn't even been 5 years yet...

A favorite of mine:
Big Country - In a Big Country


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 21, 2014)

3/5 I used to hear it all the time at the store I worked at, so it's become a part of my subconscious at this point lol. Nice to hear it on something other than a shitty little loudspeaker in a meat cutting room.

One of their best and yet most underrated works. Very dark and beautiful at the same time.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2014)

0/5
I just dun like Rihanna at all.


----------



## Domination (Jul 27, 2014)

2/5 No offence but it sounds a bit like scene music, albeit better than most scene music. Not the type of Post-Hardcore I would listen to, but still bearable.

*Loma Prieta - Fly By Night* Really into Emo last few months, but Emo Violence is a whole other thing.


----------



## Attila13 (Jul 29, 2014)

1/10. Sorry not my taste at all.... :/
------------------------------------------------
I just love this theme song: 


Don't know why, but it reminds me of this... 


Anyway, both are great in my opinion, and rate both of them plis!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 29, 2014)

That was some pretty good NES style tracker music, however I seldom enjoy game music of outside games and this was not really an exception.

Judge Dread - Belle Of Snodland


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 29, 2014)

Made me think of Weird Al for some reason... lol Not bad not bad at all!

And on that note, I present this one!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 3, 2014)

1/5.
Sorry, I just never cared about Weird Al.
I just dun get his humor.


----------



## Attila13 (Aug 3, 2014)

4/5 Not bad at all! 
------------------------------
Yeah, I like Lionel Richie.


----------



## Minox (Aug 9, 2014)

3/5, this really isn't my kind of music at all, but you managed to link one of the songs I actually don't mind as much :)


----------



## Attila13 (Aug 10, 2014)

OMG this song! So awesome, been listening to it for a couple of minutes now.  I am using it as my message alert now as well! I like your taste in music! 
10/10 - Awesome! 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 10, 2014)

On Minox's song I am struggling to describe what I think about it. It is almost too clean/without any tones beyond those that the author wanted to be there. It sounded very odd to me ear. Anyway this is rate the song from the person before you and not two before you so onto that.

Some decent electronic music, I am not the greatest fan of it but that kind of worked for me.

Lonnie Donegan - My Old Man's a Dustman


----------



## KingBlank (Aug 10, 2014)

4/5 Nice, The kind of music my dad would love, I tend to like that kind too.

mc frontalot - Its pitch dark


----------



## Arras (Aug 12, 2014)

Ehh, not a fan. 3/5

Have some void.
void - Valedict


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Aug 12, 2014)

3/5
Pretty good.


*Flying Lotus ft. Niki Randa - Getting There*

Song starts @ 1:46 (it won't let me link the time)


----------



## Arras (Aug 12, 2014)

Ehhh. 2.5/5. I suppose it's not bad but it's a bit too calm and backgroundy.

Mamonis - The Sampling Paradise
(note - has a buildup of like 1:30 minutes)


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 14, 2014)

Afraid it is just club music to me, bearable but nothing that I would seek out.

Judge Dread-Trenchtown Billy


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 14, 2014)

A simple reggae-reggaeton, not bad but also not really remarkable.


You'll maybe not understand the lyrics, so I'll try to translate them:
Fogs from here
cover us
like movie endtitles
from happy ending stories

Living here
with you.
In cold hugging you (hugging is not the proper verb, but I couldn't find something similar. Italian has a lot of words that mean the same things but in deeper ways)
for years hugging you (same as above)


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Aug 14, 2014)

2.5/5. Its reggae so its pretty much a beat-beat-keyboard-cord-template for 95% of the genre.
I was beat to it

3.5/5 Its interesting

Wish there was a soundcloud embed


----------



## Arras (Aug 14, 2014)

Drink the Bleach said:


> 2.5/5. Its reggae so its pretty much a beat-beat-keyboard-cord-template for 95% of the genre.
> I was beat to it
> 
> 3.5/5 Its interesting
> ...


I quite like it. Ummm... 4/5?

Also yeah soundcloud embed would be neat


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 14, 2014)

Drink the Bleach said:


> 2.5/5. Its reggae so its pretty much a beat-beat-keyboard-cord-template for 95% of the genre.
> I was beat to it
> 
> 3.5/5 Its interesting


(Actually it's more jungle than reggae. Different genre, same roots)


Arras said:


> Also yeah soundcloud embed would be neat


 

7/10. Kinda same pattern, but I like a lot the beat.


----------



## Arras (Aug 14, 2014)

Pagio94 said:


> (Actually it's more jungle than reggae. Different genre, same roots)
> 
> 
> 
> 7/10. Kinda same pattern, but I like a lot the beat.



3/5 Eh. It's okay, but not something I'd listen to. For some reason it reminds me of some of the Pokemon XD battle music.

May not be your thing, it's repetitive but I like it.


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 14, 2014)

9.5/10. Love it


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Aug 18, 2014)

6.4/10 - It's a great song! I just don't prefer that kind of music .-.
---
Room For Happiness because it was the first Kaskade song I listened to


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Aug 19, 2014)

ShinyJellicent12 said:


> Youtube: roV3n5U188k


5/5. I love Kaskade.

David Clynick - Hikari

If you don't recognize the name, he's one of the composers thats worked on Rare's soundtracks for Perfect Dark + Perfect Dark Zero (My two personal faves), Banjo Kazooie Nuts & Bolts, Kameo and Viva Pinata. If people have a soundloud, they should like the track. Poor guy looks like he could use a win. >_>


----------



## Minox (Aug 23, 2014)

3.5/5 perhaps? It was most certainly interesting to listen to, but I'm not sure if it's something I'd want to listen to all day long :p


----------



## R4Liam (Sep 9, 2014)

3/5 not bad, I love that sort of distorted guitar riff throughout.. omg just got to 1.49 and that part is epic  4/5 instead!



I stumbled upon this, I love stumbleupon.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Sep 14, 2014)

so good


----------



## endoverend (Sep 14, 2014)

mooiweer said:


>




3/5. Kinda cool, but gets boring.



Now THIS is music.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 14, 2014)

I have no clue what to make of that, the video, the lyrics, the music, the delivery, basically everything else... all seem to be a mash up of various musical styles and themes, most of which I am not the biggest fan of (the 90's were bad times for a lot of things). I can appreciate the effort but I would actively avoid learning anything more about/listening to anything more that band.

Wait... I think it is kpop but not from Korea, that would explain an awful lot.

Dalriada - Borivók Éneke


----------



## endoverend (Sep 14, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I have no clue what to make of that, the video, the lyrics, the music, the delivery, basically everything else... all seem to be a mash up of various musical styles and themes, most of which I am not the biggest fan of (the 90's were bad times for a lot of things). I can appreciate the effort but I would actively avoid learning anything more about/listening to anything more that band.
> 
> Dalriada - Borivók Éneke





Lol, that reaction. It is pretty weird, but I'm a big fan.

4/5 for the "dalriada" song. I'm a sucker for crazy violin usage.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 16, 2014)

Couldn't rate cus no music :c

Anyway, yay liquid DnB <3


----------



## Minox (Sep 17, 2014)

1/5 - I'm afraid that kind of music really wasn't for me at all.


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 18, 2014)

3.5/5 Not bad. 
----------------------------------------

This music I'm gonna share isn't the best...hell...it's not good, but it's not bad either, you'll decide it. 
I post this mainly for the video because I just laughed my ass of watching it....Yeah it's mind blowing and stupid at some times, but it's just hilarious! 
Maybe many of you will find this offensive and stuff, but spare my life. 

This time only I ask the person who will rate my post, please rate both the song AND the video as well, because I'm curious what are all you other people on the temp thinking about it.


----------



## gman666 (Sep 18, 2014)

Attila13 said:


> 3.5/5 Not bad.
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> This music I'm gonna share isn't the best...hell...it's not good, but it's not bad either, you'll decide it.
> ...




Dude, That video was crazy.....Little asian man who rapes people MENTALLY with his sick dance moves. Song was meh 3/5

How bout this temp...... Video's cool too


----------



## endoverend (Sep 19, 2014)

2/5 pretty boring tbh.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 28, 2014)

Potentially exposing me as an old man but was there supposed to be all that distortion?

Without the distortion it would be a serviceable song, if borderline nonsensical, though I have a bit of weakness for folky guitar laden stuff.

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Up Around the Bend


----------



## endoverend (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes, the distortion is intended. They are considered a "lo-fi" band, and it's a style choice.

3/5. It sounds okay, and I can get into the melody, but I think it gets a little repetitive and makes me want to stop listening around halfway through.

Arctic Monkeys - Fluorescent Adolescent


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Sep 30, 2014)

1/5 bad abuse man


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 1, 2014)

Slow club music... whatever next? I reckon it would make good backing music for something, not sure I would have it as standalone for anything though.

Gregory Isaacs - Night Nurse


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 7, 2014)

Why not get this going again, I truly did not expect Night Nurse to be a thread staller.

Stretch - Why Did You Do It


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 10, 2014)

4/5


----------



## endoverend (Oct 10, 2014)

soulx said:


> 4/5




4.5/5
I love this song, the video also gets really creative.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 13, 2014)

3/5 Okay


----------



## R4Liam (Oct 15, 2014)

4/5 I'm always a sucker for songs with piano. And the east always use good melodies. In contrast to good melody, here is a song from Punk Goes Pop Volume 6 which is coming out this year:



I know the singer from Oceans Ate Alaska (not the band in this vid) who will be on this album! We used to go to the same lectures and use to talk about our music endeavours. Small world. When was the last time a band from Birmingham, UK gained a glimpse of popularity?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 15, 2014)

4/5 Like it better than the original, the start was a bit off though.


----------



## R4Liam (Oct 15, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> 4/5 Like it better than the original, the start was a bit off though.





Yeah the singer at the beginning was too soft.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 17, 2014)

No music, no rate :c


Yay chiptune.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 17, 2014)

4/5 Catchy 
And btw, there was a song for you to rate. ;O;


----------



## Attila13 (Oct 17, 2014)

5/5 Totally love it!!!!! 
----------------------------------


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 17, 2014)

4/5 Mmm, Martin Garrix.


----------



## endoverend (Oct 17, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> No music, no rate :c
> 
> 
> Yay chiptune.




OMG someone else in the world likes Anamanaguchi!!!


Jiehfeng said:


> 4/5 Mmm, Martin Garrix.




1/5... I'm sorry, but that type of music always strikes me as uncreative and generic, and doesn't sound good to me in the least.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 24, 2014)

Can't say that did an awful lot for me. Better than the average pop song but the repetition did little and less for me.

Eek-A-Mouse - It Was My Land


----------



## ilman (Oct 24, 2014)

4/5 Pretty relaxing piece...the singer's voice can get a bit annoying a points tho.


----------



## endoverend (Oct 24, 2014)

ilman said:


> 4/5 Pretty relaxing piece...the singer's voice can get a bit annoying a points tho.




3.5/5 Better than I expected, actually.


----------



## dragonmaster (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Jayro (Oct 26, 2014)

dragonmaster said:


> Leon The Professional - Shape of My Heart


 
I give it a 7/10, pretty good song.

Here's my entry: https://soundcloud.com/fixt/miss-krystle-dont-leave-its-gonna-kill-me-kj-sawka-remix


----------



## endoverend (Oct 26, 2014)

Guys you have to actually *rate* the music. 



Jayro said:


> Here's my entry: https://soundcloud.com/fixt/miss-krystle-dont-leave-its-gonna-kill-me-kj-sawka-remix


I give it a 6/10. Not a huge fan of the whole dubstep remix idea, but it's not terrible I guess.


----------



## R4Liam (Oct 30, 2014)

10/10 I particularly like the no video part


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 30, 2014)

Wow, it is almost as though someone made a song scientifically designed to not work for me but by a quirk of fate they did not just reinvent kpop. I am seriously impressed.

Afroman - "Because I Got High" Positive Remix

To save people having to search/click the related videos here is the original.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Oct 30, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Wow, it is almost as though someone made a song scientifically designed to not work for me but by a quirk of fate they did not just reinvent kpop.


 

Note to self: Invent KKKPop


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 30, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> Note to self: Invent KKKPop



It pretty much already exists, indeed it is one of my great fears that I find something that sounds good but is in a language I do not understand, I share it and later find out I linked up some ultranationalist bellends.

Edit. A documentary


----------



## R4Liam (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm scared to rate this with anything?

I'm trying to get into the spirit of halloween guys :/


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 1, 2014)

I mean, it's not my thing but I didn't completely hate it. 3/5


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 1, 2014)

R4Liam said:


> I'm scared to rate this with anything?


Afroman is scary?

Anyway, been a while since I heard that one last. 
"Jane plays with willy, Willy is happy again".
Classic, at least to my puerile mind.
Afraid anyone being in Genesis taints anything they might later do, and Mr Gabriel was a founding member.

Грай - Млада / Grai - Mlada


----------



## ass_blaster (Nov 2, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Afroman is scary?
> 
> Anyway, been a while since I heard that one last.
> "Jane plays with willy, Willy is happy again".
> ...




what language that 0.5/5 (its music i guess)


----------



## Domination (Nov 4, 2014)

4/5 Ravel always gives off a vibe of elegance and surrealism, his piano compositions are probably my second favourite after Rachmaninoff's. 

*Run the Jewels - Oh My Darling Don't Cry* Probably my frontrunner for Hip Hop AOTY now together with Niggas on the Moon (since You're Dead is more Jazz Fusion) unless Kanye or Wu Tang drops a monster later this year (A Better Tomorrow sounds pretty good so far).


----------



## TecXero (Nov 4, 2014)

Domination said:


> 4/5 Ravel always gives off a vibe of elegance and surrealism, his piano compositions are probably my second favourite after Rachmaninoff's.
> 
> *Run the Jewels - Oh My Darling Don't Cry* Probably my frontrunner for Hip Hop AOTY now together with Niggas on the Moon (since You're Dead is more Jazz Fusion) unless Kanye or Wu Tang drops a monster later this year (A Better Tomorrow sounds pretty good so far).


1/5 I have no clue what I just listened to, but to be fair it's just not my kind of music. I'm sure it's great for those that like that kind of music.


This is a bit more my speed. I just hit random on my foobar and looked up what it came up with on YouTube.

I'm generally not fond of music that has singing, besides opera, but Jillian is one of the few exceptions.


----------



## tickle.my.pickle (Nov 4, 2014)

3/5



someone liked this on my youtube sub list... well....


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 4, 2014)

Pleasant enough to listen to, even if it was so much time wasting. If they had actually "attempted to make a song out of them" then I might have been more amused.

Voltaire - Dirtiest Song that Ain't


----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2014)

3/5, I was expecting him to repeat the suggestive verses with blanks filled with innocuous words and for it to turn out to be completely innocent. This way it's just a filthy song with some words left out. It's not even particularly clever


----------



## R4Liam (Nov 10, 2014)

Veho said:


> 3/5, I was expecting him to repeat the suggestive verses with blanks filled with innocuous words and for it to turn out to be completely innocent. This way it's just a filthy song with some words left out. It's not even particularly clever





That was musically pretty good and the humour too, I liked it XD 5/5

Here's an old-ish song I'm redoing. I am leaving the vocals until I have a decent mic :/ Unless of course anyone here can sing, I would love for someone to help out


----------



## endoverend (Nov 10, 2014)

R4Liam said:


> That was musically pretty good and the humour too, I liked it XD 5/5
> 
> Here's an old-ish song I'm redoing. I am leaving the vocals until I have a decent mic :/ Unless of course anyone here can sing, I would love for someone to help out
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/liam-fitzgerald-3/brand-new-instrumental-up-to-1st-chorus


 
That's pretty awesome that you did that all yourself. It works great, even without the vocals. Nice job on that, but I won't give you a number score since it's your own music anyway.


----------



## R4Liam (Nov 10, 2014)

endoverend said:


> That's pretty awesome that you did that all yourself. It works great, even without the vocals. Nice job on that, but I won't give you a number score since it's your own music anyway.





Oh I already have the vocals but I'm still building my self up to sing them myself. 

*ignore this post the video above needs rating *


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 10, 2014)

Not half as catchy as the other Gorillaz songs which I have heard (though realistically if it was not an early single if theirs then I probably have not heard it). Nice video though.

Russkaja - "Wake me up"

As of posting I have not heard the original, it might be one of those times I do not want to.



Veho said:


> 3/5, I was expecting him to repeat the suggestive verses with blanks filled with innocuous words and for it to turn out to be completely innocent. This way it's just a filthy song with some words left out. It's not even particularly clever


I agree actually, however if I posted yet another Judge Dread song I might turn into a kind of similar being to those ones that post kpop the entire time. To make up for it have some Judge Dread - Big Five.


----------



## R4Liam (Nov 12, 2014)

That was so cool! Such a nice adaptation, and for the original, I don't think you're missing much. 4/5

This next one, I don't understand why the combination is so blissful to my ears. My inner Metal head residing somewhere is confused and ashamed...I don't believe this is even metal, that's how I deal with it haha.



That's what I get for clicking play on my Facebook feed.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 19, 2014)

Afraid it is fairly typical somewhere in asia pop, just with a slightly more appealing backing beat. I think I saw something on it previously but I had not seen the whole thing before.

Ministry - Jesus Built My Hotrod.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 26, 2014)

Probably not among my favourite Bob Marley tracks but still very good.

Harry Chapin - Cats In The Cradle


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Dec 2, 2014)

Yo I heard this song before. So glad I know the name to it now. Thanks FAST6191!
Here's my song:
Make You Feel - Alina Baraz & Galimatias


----------



## R4Liam (Dec 4, 2014)

Love it. Right up my street  5/5

A Youtube ad showed me this channel. What an amazing singer.


----------



## endoverend (Dec 5, 2014)

A little slow for me, but she's obviously talented for her age and I do like her voice. Unfortunately it got boring a little quickly. 3/5


----------



## flabulousfreddy (Dec 7, 2014)

endoverend said:


> A little slow for me, but she's obviously talented for her age and I do like her voice. Unfortunately it got boring a little quickly. 3/5


 
AWESOME! This was basically my 2003 song.



Going through some old tapes and came across this. Forgot how much I loved this song and how many memories came from it.


----------



## endoverend (Dec 7, 2014)

flabulousfreddy said:


> AWESOME! This was basically my 2003 song.
> 
> 
> 
> Going through some old tapes and came across this. Forgot how much I loved this song and how many memories came from it.




Honestly wouldn't mind listening to this every once in a while, pretty good for the genre. Not the biggest hard rock fan, but I can appreciate it. 4/5

Passion Pit - Take a Walk


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2014)

1/5 i really don't like it but that's mainly due to the fact I don't like that kind of music
Run the Jewels by Run the Jewels


----------



## R4Liam (Dec 10, 2014)

Well first thing I like is the video very nice! I'm into this sort of speed and rhythm of rapping, not _entirely_ a fan of the lyrics though. 3.5/5



They just released a new album, they outdone themselves which is something I never thought I'd say XD

Another fave from their new album (not on youtube)

I Fight Dragons – No Strings


----------



## endoverend (Dec 10, 2014)

R4Liam said:


> Well first thing I like is the video very nice! I'm into this sort of speed and rhythm of rapping, not _entirely_ a fan of the lyrics though. 3.5/5
> 
> I Fight Dragons – No Strings
> 
> They just released a new album, they outdone themselves which is something I never thought I'd say XD


 
Please post a proper youtube link. 
Nevermind, i see it isn't on youtube yet.


----------



## R4Liam (Dec 10, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Please post a proper youtube link.
> Nevermind, i see it isn't on youtube yet.


 

I can't, it only came out today :/ 

*Edit: I will change the song to a pre-released one.*


----------



## endoverend (Dec 10, 2014)

R4Liam said:


> Well first thing I like is the video very nice! I'm into this sort of speed and rhythm of rapping, not _entirely_ a fan of the lyrics though. 3.5/5
> 
> 
> 
> They just released a new album, they outdone themselves which is something I never thought I'd say XD




It's definitely a solid song by them, I hadn't heard they were releasing something and frankly the new album sounds pretty good so far. I agree that I never thought they would release anything better than they already had. XD
Anyway, I'm not the biggest fan of chiptune music but I Fight Dragons is a well-known exception for me. And they really have done much better than they expected with the new album. Solid 4/5.

Edit: i reviewed No Strings XD


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Dec 10, 2014)

i like gangsta rap

seems like an ok song^^ 2/5


Fuck The Police - Niggaz wit attitudes


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Dec 10, 2014)

reminds me to fat boy slim's right about nowfunksoulbrother check it out now, seems an old song but due to the last lose one died got into the news what happened.maybe last good to whine about, pls keep the peace. 4/5


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 10, 2014)

Seems like fairly by the numbers chill out club music. Not something I would leave the room for but I doubt I will remember it tomorrow morning.

Inner Circle - Sweat


Possibly one of those cop-out tracks that people generally like but I had not heard it for a while.


----------



## roastable (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not really familiar with with reggae, but this is good! The video reminds me of "Sega" music from Mauritius.
Not really my type of music, but it made me happy nevertheless.

3.8/5
Would listen to while relaxing on a beach.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 18, 2014)

I am not sure what I think about that. I have no great desire to find out anything more about the band but normally when that happens it is usually because the song is not bad but not good either, that was considerably above "functional" though.

I am in the mood for some Christmas music, possibly because I have not heard any thus far this year. However the only Christmas music I like is piss take Christmas music, preferably of the punk, reggae or rock/metal persuasion.
The Yobs - C.H.R.I.S.T.M.A.S./Gloria


Very much not safe for work. Alternatively it is the sort of thing that would liven up many a workplace I find myself sitting in.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 25, 2014)

Still in a Christmas song mood, though the same provisos as above are in effect.

Judge Dread - Jingle Bells


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 29, 2014)

4/5 Cause accent, same tune anyway.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 6, 2015)

The start would have been every N64 game that I played other than Perfect Dark. That would not have been great but the rest of the song saw me grow to appreciate it more. Doubt it will be finding its way into my music collection any time soon but I might even go so far as to say I enjoyed that listen. I would probably enjoy a behind the scenes/how we made the track more though.


Purson - Tempest and the Tide


As a bonus have an acoustic version


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 6, 2015)

3.5/10 - Great for a movie, kinda draggy though. Not entirely my taste but it's a nice song.


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Jan 16, 2015)

6/10.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 18, 2015)

So 90s it hurt and with more out of place sections than the times people post kpop around here... mind you I did not find it bad or anything.

Eek A Mouse - Rude Boy Jamaican

Probably should cool it on the reggae as I appear to be posting a bit, on the other hand I do like a lot of it.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 21, 2015)

3.5/5 - Pretty dope, but what the hell is that dude sayin'? xD


----------



## endoverend (Feb 2, 2015)

4/5. Very soothing and powerful, I like the way Ed Sheeran sings his new album.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 8, 2015)

Meh, bit bland imho.
Then again, I wouldn't mind listening to it. 


This song has a special meaning for me as of this day <З


----------



## Issac (Feb 9, 2015)

3/5 - Sounds like an okay Paramore-esque band. Was quite a good song so felt it was above average atleast.



Now here's some amazing chill club music...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 9, 2015)

5/5 Shit, that's good. Especially the "fuck" part, it goes with the music. ;O;


----------



## Issac (Feb 9, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> 5/5 Shit, that's good. Especially the "fuck" part, it goes with the music. ;O;


 
*just a comment, Jiehfeng's song is still the latest*
The "fuck" part? I think you mean when he says "fart"... It's Norwegian and he sings "Jeg kjører høy... fart" which means "I'm driving in high... speed"


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 13, 2015)

Mehh, didn't quite catch me attention, feels like another radio song to me sorry ;p
2/5


Fucking Chiodos yo~ <З


----------



## Minox (Feb 14, 2015)

1/5, that's unfortunately more or less the kind of music I just can't bring myself to listen to :/


----------



## endoverend (Feb 27, 2015)

3/5. I was a fan of the instrumentation but it was rather bad quality and I was kinda put off by the vocals. It's a nice beat and very catchy though.

Anyway, new single from one of my favorite bands so yay!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 27, 2015)

3/5. Very relaxing, not exactly my type of song but it makes me feel kind of in peace.

Fuck GEMA, I gave me headaches trying to listen the song.

A somewhat old one


----------



## endoverend (Feb 27, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> 0/5. Fuck GEMA, I didn't listen to it at all.


What? I guess I shouldn't have to ask but what is GEMA? And why would it make you be so vehemently opposed to listening to a song? Was that really necessary?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 27, 2015)

endoverend said:


> What? I guess I shouldn't have to ask but what is GEMA? And why would it make you be so vehemently opposed to listening to a song? Was that really necessary?


 
I just edited my post (hyperlink). I suppose I can look the song around in some other place or wait for someone else to post a song I can listen so I could answer, but I just wanted to post one already.
Germany problems.

EDIT2: I shouldn't be so lazy, I will look around to find the song somewhere else and come up with a score that makes sense.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 27, 2015)

0/10, no content.

"Friday" by Rebecca black


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 27, 2015)

Jayro said:


> 0/10, no content.
> 
> "Friday" by Rebecca black


 
Hey, but the scale goes up to 5 only!

2/5. I suppose she tries to sing and puts a lot of effort into it, but I don't like it at all, it sounds awful.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 27, 2015)

1/5 
Sure I'll admit that nin was an important band for its genre, I personally hate that sort of music.

Close your eyes and count to FCK by run the jewels


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 27, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> 1/5
> Sure I'll admit that nin was an important band for its genre, I personally hate that sort of music.
> 
> Close your eyes and count to FCK by run the jewels
> ...




People, you give me a hard time, again the video is not available in Germany.
Well, looking around for it somewhere else.

4/5. Those guys sound great, very powerful.



EDIT: I got bored and changed the song.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 28, 2015)

4.5/5
I love foreign music!


Again, Chiodos <З


----------



## Ace_Axel (Feb 28, 2015)

4.0/5
Chiodos. Not bad taste there, friend.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/pejvzJZSLpw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 28, 2015)

Ace_Axel said:


> 4.0/5
> Chiodos. Not bad taste there, friend.
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/pejvzJZSLpw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
3.5/5 not great but it is decent




Otis ft jay z and kanye west (and vocals from otis redding)


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 28, 2015)

1/5
Eww, dun like it.
Never gotten into the whole rap/hip hop thing.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 28, 2015)

1/5  hate the it the screaming is a turn off

Gorillas feel good inc feat de LA soul


----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2015)

4/5, love it.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 28, 2015)

It's OK. 3/5


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 1, 2015)

2/5 I never really found it that amusing tbh :c


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 2, 2015)

The instrumentals at the start looked like it might be heading in an interesting direction, however it then pulled a move straight out of kpop and launched into a style of music I have no great affection for. It was reasonably well sung and the instrumentals, even if the mastering did it no favours, were fine as well.

Monty Python - Bruces' Philosophers Song


----------



## ars25 (Mar 6, 2015)

5/10 was funny but not my type of music



Spoiler



There sit two lovers
One’s eyes intently chasing the other’s
She doesn’t love him anymore
But he’ll stick it out till the end
This he had sworn
Lying awake in bed
Feeling the spot on my chest
Where you used to rest your head
You see love’s a funny thing the way it lingers in the mind
No matter what you do or the passing of time
That ember still glows for those lovers behind
No matter if it’s well remembered
That light still shines
Good times take precedent over every incident
No matter how poorly spent
So we put on these ridiculous fronts
Like we were just fooling around
Our love was only childish fun
Yet we know different
That it meant something to us
And that piece still lingers in each one that we’ve loved
So we pick up the pieces
Try and make a half a whole
But in the back of our minds
There’s quite a different story to be told
That Love has kissed our lips
That Love has touched our eyes
And no matter how sincere
Love has changed our lives
And even if all love has flown
We’ll have a few scars to proudly show
Cause at the end of our lives
We can say, ‘At least we tried’
Lying awake in bed
Feeling the spot on my chest
Where you used to rest your head


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 6, 2015)

Didn't really like it. Not my kind of music at all. It sounded okay until the screaming.



Song: Pulse by sta
(Note: the song title may actually be "Pulses", as game this song comes from originally listed it as such before changing the title in the game to "Pulse")


----------



## R4Liam (Mar 7, 2015)

Not very keen on the voice 2/5


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 8, 2015)

3/5 - Nice


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2015)

2/5 - Would have been a decent song if the vocals didn't sound like ear rape.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 8, 2015)

The 7 minutes at the start there did make me apprehensive. Backing track started out like something I usually listen to, vocals kind of continued that. I do not think I am about to run out and get their discography but it looks like my intention of having fewer tabs open at the end of the day will take a knock as I load up a bunch from them to listen to. Personally I do prefer this sort of thing to be that little bit weirder.


Steely Dan - Do It Again


Normally I would be wary of posting this as it is one of those songs most people seem to find agreeable, however I tend to find several of those people can not name it.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 8, 2015)

4/5 - Pretty good.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 14, 2015)

Not objectionable by any means. However it sounded like a mix of fairly standard club beats and guy with acoustic guitar/piano, neither style I find all that enjoyable.
Steve Miller Band - Time Keeps on Slipping


----------



## R4Liam (Mar 17, 2015)

5/5 I really like the crunchy organ and bass line and lyrics are on point too.


----------



## Online (Mar 19, 2015)

It sounds like music I would hear on an AD, those type to make you feel positive and happy xD

genre : deep house


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 20, 2015)

Some good sections within that as far as such things go. As a whole I am less convinced.

Desmond Dekker - 'It Mek'


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 23, 2015)

I somehow get remember of Bioshock Infinite by it...
Or Bioshock 1..
Oddly enough I like it tho, 4/5


Special meaning time again~


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 27, 2015)

Pretty listenable actually. Not really my kind of music and comes a bit close to reminding me of darker times but I would not mind if it came on the radio. I clicked on one of the related songs and it did slightly better and had a really good video as far as such things go these days.

Max Romeo - Wet Dream


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 7, 2015)

How about we get this going again. If someone wants to rate the Max Romeo song then please feel free.

In the meantime though a song that everybody loves

The Sweet - The Ballroom Blitz


----------



## omegasoul6 (Apr 7, 2015)

Love that song.

Now how about some Celtic Metal?


----------



## endoverend (Apr 8, 2015)

Didn't mind the instrumentation a bit, it had worth to it, but either I hate metal vocals or this guy was just plain bad.  3/5


----------



## nxwing (Apr 8, 2015)

4/5 Good but not good enough


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 8, 2015)

4/5 jepsen is one of my pop guility pleasure


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 14, 2015)

"mom threw away your best porno mag".... how dark things must have been for some in the pre internet days.
Anyway it is a Beastie Boys classic, of course I like it.

Victor Borge -- Caro nome


Probably one for the comedy thread. However it is about the closest I have ever come to enjoying opera.


----------



## R4Liam (Apr 16, 2015)

I agree. A bit of comedy never fails to disappoint.



Seriously where everyone else lol


----------



## R4Liam (Apr 18, 2015)

Where'd the beat go?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 18, 2015)

What an odd mix of styles in the backing music. I like it though. Vocals I can enjoy in that style but I much prefer the subject matter to lean towards the bizarre when doing so, they also risk being drowned out by the backing at points.

Dick Dynamite and the Doppelgangers - Deviant
 

Also to save you a search 60's batman.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (May 2, 2015)

2/5 little more positive would be nice


----------



## Minox (May 4, 2015)

2/5 I just spent 3 minutes listening to what felt like an overly long but still somewhat decent intro.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 7, 2015)

Unrelated to this thread I had ended up in the 90's music ghetto of youtube about a week ago and that appeared as part of it. To that end I can not say it had been years since I heard it.
I found it amusing, still do. I doubt it will need to be in my music collection but I can certainly enjoy it when it comes on.

Dr. Feelgood - Roxette


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2015)

4/5 - I really enjoyed the vocals, that sort of grimy voice really gets to me I love it.


----------



## YugamiSekai (May 25, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Unrelated to this thread I had ended up in the 90's music ghetto of youtube about a week ago and that appeared as part of it. To that end I can not say it had been years since I heard it.
> I found it amusing, still do. I doubt it will need to be in my music collection but I can certainly enjoy it when it comes on.
> 
> Dr. Feelgood - Roxette



Ghetto of YouTube?


----------



## DinohScene (May 29, 2015)

4.5/5, haven't heard it in ages lol.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 1, 2015)

Not a bad sombre song with a lady singing over a piano, not a particularly memorable version for me though. Clicked on another in the related songs and enjoyed it somewhat more.

So apparently Placebo covered Daddy Cool


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 8, 2015)

I miss the days of this thread being active. I am going to have to get all 90's angst now

Pantera - Walk


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 8, 2015)

.1/5
Hate that kinda music


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 18, 2015)

A rap song about money that I found amusing. A rarity indeed. An amusing video to boot.

Eek A Mouse - Weed, Weed


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 18, 2015)

^4/20.


Wasn't so sure about this song at normal speeds, but if you boost the play speed up to 1.25 on Youtube it sounds quite nice. Or don't, I'm not the boss.


----------



## ars25 (Jun 20, 2015)

^4/5


----------



## endoverend (Jun 20, 2015)

ars25 said:


> ^4/5



4.5/5. This is one of my favorite tracks off of Blurryface.

Passion Pit - My Brother Taught Me How to Swim


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 24, 2015)

2/5.
Would be more interested to see a Post-Hardcore cover of it tho.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 25, 2015)

That song was one of the better things I might see in an EA trax type affair, and though I can not say I liked that one all that much I will be clicking on the related videos a few times as there is something there. I reckon they would be a good band to hear unplugged and/or less overproduced.

Social Distortion - Wild Horses


----------



## endoverend (Jun 27, 2015)

2.5/5. Instrumentally, it was a solid cover. But I feel the singer failed to really match the charm of the original song with his vocals. Maybe it's due to the live recording setup.

Surrender - Carrie


----------



## roseputter (Jun 28, 2015)

⍽


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 1, 2015)

Not really my type of music but a fitting backing beat and well executed. If I have to suffer a night in a club then better things like that than the usual options.

Judas Priest - Painkiller


Louder is better here.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 2, 2015)

_______________ 3/5
Not really into heavy metal/hard rock (if I were to listen to rock, it needs to be pop rock), but I can definitely see the appeal.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 8, 2015)

Why did I have to watch Little Nicky the other week...

As a pop song I guess it worked, can't say the lyrics or the backing beat did anything special for me. The singers did at least appear to know how to sing though which is a novelty.

Bonzo Dog Doo Dah Band, Urban Spaceman


Not sure if this counts as one of those cop out posts that contains a song most people enjoy but I had not heard it in a while.

Edit. Might as well have a punk cover


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 27, 2015)

If urban spaceman was possibly a cop out song then this is definitely one, however I do want to get this going again so feel free to rate whichever of these you like.

Bobby McFerrin - Don't Worry Be Happy


----------



## Yumi (Aug 12, 2015)

This song always makes me happy! 5/5!^
(omg, this thread is dying >.<)


----------



## endoverend (Aug 12, 2015)

Yumi said:


> This song always makes me happy! 5/5!^
> (omg, this thread is dying >.<)



3.5/5. It was better than a lot of other Calvin Harris stuff I've heard, though the vocals are pretty bad and it gets pretty boring/repetitive. It's definitely good if you're into electronic music a lot.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 12, 2015)

I can not say I liked that, probably the delivery/vocal style that ultimately sunk it for me, but I can definitely respect it. I had a quick scan through some of his other songs and some were autotuned nonsense but others I quite liked his singing in which is worse as that means it could have been something I really enjoyed. Back on the one posted though the lyrics were pretty good to fantastic, the backing beat was great, the overlayed vocals and the producing did very well for it. Before I was at best peripherally aware of him but if he is going to do stuff like that then I will pay more attention.

Ween, waving my dick in the wind.


----------



## Yumi (Aug 14, 2015)

endoverend said:


> 3.5/5. It was better than a lot of other Calvin Harris stuff I've heard, though the vocals are pretty bad and it gets pretty boring/repetitive. It's definitely good if you're into electronic music a lot.


Actually its the only song i enjoyed from him. I agree, vocals are meh, but i enjoy the beat. xD // also, King Kuta was actually no so bad! I usually dont listen to that style. Catchy & addicting. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Anyways, the song from Ween was actually pretty good! 5/5
Short and neat song, i laughed and well..i will look for more of Ween. 


Modest Mouse - Lampshades on Fire


----------



## Tex_McBladeSword (Aug 14, 2015)

I listened to it twice. Once while watching the video, once while... not. I think my second listen was better. Less disturbing if anything 3.5/5

Blast Processors - The Cool Spot (Remix / Cover)


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Aug 14, 2015)

Two years ago when I was into 16-bit remixes I would've rated this a 5, don't get me wrong it's pretty good but not my cup of tea anymore :/
3/5

I've gone into the more mellow and spacey type music as of late.

I've got two for ya!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 16, 2015)

Their quite okay 3/5 for both.
I did enjoy them.


Recap of me old days where screamo was all I listened to.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2015)

I... 1/5 I'm sorry it's really not my cup of tea.


----------



## Yumi (Aug 19, 2015)

^I actually enjoy the song more than I thought. 4/5! Neat!


----------



## irvinscastle (Aug 19, 2015)

3/5 thoroughly enjoyed


----------



## Arras (Aug 22, 2015)

-1/5. That doesn't even really count as music in my opinion.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice n melodic but eh, it just isn't me style. 2/5


Icon for hire yay <З


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 29, 2015)

Not quite my thing but not bad. Clicked a few other videos of theirs, like that they still attempt to do music videos.

Demented Are Go-Heads On Poles


----------



## endoverend (Sep 10, 2015)

Unfortunately it's not really my style. I feel sexually assaulted by the pure sound of his voice :| Not for me.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Sep 13, 2015)

_______________ 3/5
It's got a nice rollicking beat to it.  Pleasant to listen to, although I usually don't listen this genre of music too often.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 13, 2015)

The backing started out interesting and then that switch around 1 minute threw me. Not sure what the lyrics were trying to say (I understood them but greater theme and all that). If I had to listen to pop music then make it something like that but otherwise I am not in a hurry to press repeat.

Lumsk - Dunker


----------



## Minox (Sep 17, 2015)

2/5, I'm not sure what it's about this song but I just can't seem to enjoy the song in it very much.


----------



## Yumi (Sep 18, 2015)

5/5!! Pretty awesome! I enjoyed it from start to finish. Never heard of this band. 
--


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 18, 2015)

5/5
I love old music <З


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Sep 24, 2015)

_______________ 2/5
Not the kind of music I listen to, so I can't really get behind the constant pounding of percussion.  Sorry.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 25, 2015)

2/5, heard it to many times on the radio :c


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 29, 2015)

I think I liked the previous song linked in this thread from them more. If more pop music sounded like that... well I probably would not listen to more of it but I would feel better about it.

Argent - Hold Your Head Up


Going with the single version there, so as not to be skinned alive by some people I should also link up the album version


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 29, 2015)

Yet I like the long version better.
I love old music~ 4/5


----------



## omegasoul6 (Sep 29, 2015)

4/5 I enjoyed it quite a bit.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 29, 2015)

Often hear it on meetings, to me, Running wild beats Alestorm but still, love it 5/5


----------



## Mazamin (Sep 29, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Often hear it on meetings, to me, Running wild beats Alestorm but still, love it 5/5



4/5: pretty awesome


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 3, 2015)

Afraid a whole hour long album is a bit much for me so I listened to the first few minutes.

Some serviceable electronic music, something of a mix of styles and possibly a bit simplistic/my first electronic keyboard/mixing program at times but not really too much worse for it. I skipped to various points later in that and it appeared to get better but given the shortness of sequences in that first few minutes I can not be certain of much.

The Scaffold - Lily The Pink


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 3, 2015)

6/10, feels funny but good

I chose this song because I feel like there are two different stories in it. One guy, who is autistic, and is trying to impress his crush. While on the other, is another guy; excited and happy, just got accepted into the college or University he likes.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 9, 2015)

I try not to leave more people between my postings.

Not really my type of song, however it was a very good version of that style of song. Even used vocal effects in a way that I enjoyed. Backing was by no means memorable but it worked and I agree the mixing it up a bit there did wonders for it as I would have probably been bored to tears for the slower paced stuff and still pretty bored by the faster paced/more dance style one.

The Ramones - Have you ever seen the rain


link to the original creedence clearwater revival song because why not.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 10, 2015)

4/5 original is still better cus oldies~


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 12, 2015)

_______________ 3/5
I like it.  It's got a lot of visceral lyricism to it.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 13, 2015)

4.5/5
<З PATD!


He so qt~


----------



## 4ur0r (Oct 13, 2015)

1.5/5 general scream-o/punk-cool frontman-teenager-close to none musical talent-band but hey that's just my uncultured opinion.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 14, 2015)

The more people think it's rubbish, the more I love it~

Despite it being Live, eh... just to slow for me.
3/5


Something totally different from me .-.


----------



## VashTS (Oct 14, 2015)

3/5 - good similar to iron maiden but harder


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 21, 2015)

Nice cover art for a guy with acoustic guitar song, still a guy with acoustic guitar song though even if he has a decent voice and the guitar actually provided something to listen to at times during that.

Also because I feel like bending the rules I will rate the last two songs. Sabaton was once playing at a gig I went to (apparently headlining so last of the night) but I left after two songs. I am drawn to wonder if that was possibly a mistake.

Squirrel Nut Zippers - Hell


There is a music video but the above has better audio quality and the music video is nothing special, have it anyway though


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 22, 2015)

You prolly did :c
Lots of songs of them are great!

4/5
Never cease to be good.


----------



## Evil pol (Oct 22, 2015)

3/5, not the best song i've ever heard. It's just... OK. 

Hmmmm maybe something from my beautiful country?


----------



## Vipera (Oct 22, 2015)

5/5 I really like the music and it made me look up online for lyrics. Nothing in english sadly, but for what I could understand on Google Translate, I like it even more.

This is a song that got very famous in 2009 on one italian radio. I wonder what the internationals think


----------



## Evil pol (Oct 22, 2015)

_Push me down to the depths
Just pull me out of this way
Into the dark corridor
Into the heart of the night

For ever exultate by yourself
Sadness of the moment, I swear
I won't let you leave me
Even if I had to be lost

For ever stay together
In silence and limply
Got each others, burn the rest
Till only what's between us stays

Even if it's not that
I'm trying hard to believe in something
Even if it's not here
I'm trying hard to believe in something

Grab me by my hair
Grab me and pull
Don't give the rest
Don't have mercy

For ever exultate by yourself
Sadness of the moment, I swear
I won't let you leave me
Even if I had to be lost

For ever stay together
In silence and limply
Got each others, burn the rest
Till only what's between us stays

Even if it's not that
I'm trying hard to believe in something
Even if it's not here
I'm trying hard to believe in something_

Here you go, pal

and for you 3/5. Completely not my style, but it's so weird and wacky - i like it 



_I watch how what exists 
mixes together with what doesn't 
And later, when I simply tell you
you're silent and you look away

Thousands of coffees we've drunk together
I thought I know you - silly me
In throwing stones of words
I lost again two to three

Even though, like sirens
dreams about you wake me up
There's one thing I know for sure
I wouldn't want to without you

Unquenched fire's smouldering
I look and I raise my eyebrows
Silence is punishment, shout is, too
Let me win for once

You're asking me to move back a meter
I don't know how to say "no"
So I'm biting my lip, i agitate my blood
You're slamming the door and I'm swearing


Even though, like sirens
dreams about you wake me up
There's one thing I know for sure
I wouldn't want to live without you_


----------



## Vipera (Oct 22, 2015)

omfg thank you!


----------



## Minox (Oct 23, 2015)

2/5, not quite my taste in music


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 27, 2015)

Such music is not likely to see me participate in going to clubs but it would at least enable me to fathom the appeal. Not sure about the guy's section in the middle but the rest worked, nice to see music videos are still things people attempt as well.
Metsatoll - Tuletalgud


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 29, 2015)

_______________ 2/5
Not heavily into folk metal... just not my taste, unfortunately.


----------



## Evil pol (Nov 3, 2015)

2/5, it's just a tiny wave not a tsunami. 

Hmmm maybe someone will like it - polish metal band. I think their rhythm section is pretty awesome.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Nov 4, 2015)

1/5


----------



## Evil pol (Nov 4, 2015)

3,5/5. I'm not a huge fan of that kind of music, but it's ok. 

And another polish band - sorry for that, i just want to serve you something that you cannot hear at radio or tv in your country.  Lyrics below the YT window.





Spoiler: Lyrics in english



Another cat
jumped out of the window
and behind him dog
behind them horse
and now it's my turn
i'm jumping five times

jumped a cat
and behind him dog
and then horse
and behind horse I
five times
i'm jumping five times
you're not here
suicidal flow

another char
jumped out of the water
and behind him carp
behind them i
because in the water too
lack of you occured

at first char
and behind char carp
and then i
and then sea horse
sea dog
on the end a cat
you're not here -
suicidal call

jumped a cat
and behind him dog
and then horse
and behind him i
five times
I'm jumping five times
you're not here
the world is jumping out

at first char
and behind char carp
and then i
and then sea horse
sea dog
on the end a cat
you're not here -
my death for 5

jumped a cat
and behind him dog
and then horse
and behind him i
five times
I'm jumping five times
you're not here
the world is jumping out

at first char
and behind char carp
and then i
and then sea horse
sea dog
on the end a cat
you're not here -
my death for 5


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 5, 2015)

_______________ 2/5
I searched the song on YouTube to get a listen.  I can only really comment on the beat and instrumentation that was pretty solid, but again, not my cup of tea.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 5, 2015)

____________ 2/5
Not really my cup of tea.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 5, 2015)

Seems like a logical progression of acoustic guitar songs to me. Far from hurting my ears or sensibilities but I am not sure what I was supposed to enjoy about that.

George Formby - When I'm cleaning windows


You can have the non film version as well I guess


Might be the new theme tune to my computer fixing business.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 6, 2015)

_______________ 1/5
The second video is only marginally better to me.  Definitely not the kind of music that I can personally get behind.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 8, 2015)

Was that censored at points? An amusing mash up of styles, some production that approached good and it rhymed some things pretty well (wow is the bar low when I have to use that as a positive in rating a rap review). Lyrically though it failed to say much of great interest, I will stop short of being cynical though.

Styx - Renegade


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 28, 2015)

That's a "stereotypical speedrun song" if I would play it when playing SA.
4/5, I like it~


<З


----------



## Minox (Nov 30, 2015)

4/5, I was pleasantly surprised :3


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 1, 2015)

3.5/5
It's something about foreign music which makes it good.


Braden Barrie pours his heart n soul in his songs <З
Plus he a real qt as well~


----------



## endoverend (Dec 1, 2015)

2.5/5. Can't say I like his voice too much but I like the overall theme of the song.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 1, 2015)

4/5, decent song. It was pretty good.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 1, 2015)

_______________ 3/5
It's amazing the song was released in '98 because it sounds almost like it's a bit ahead of its time.  Hell, it's also pretty catchy.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 1, 2015)

3/5
Idk... just bland to me :c


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 1, 2015)

Come on, you linked that but a few days ago, it is on the same page even. That said it is rate from the person before you though so I will.
I do not think this is my kind of music, though compared to some of the bands I am likely to see in a concert the same night that did well. I would like to hear an acoustic/unplugged version of that I reckon. Clicked on a couple of related songs and they held up well enough.

Other than that if we are on a small 90s run then I will join in
Harvey Danger - Flagpole Sitta


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 2, 2015)

_______________ 3/5
Not bad.  Not entirely crazy about it, though.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 2, 2015)

3/5 Not exactly what I like the most, but I would definitely enjoy during a road trip


----------



## Wellington2k (Dec 2, 2015)

3.5/5 I like it. Not something I'll likely listen to again, but I didn't mind it.


----------



## andzalot55 (Dec 2, 2015)

This will be the day = 4/5 (Prefer op from season 2)


----------



## Minox (Dec 3, 2015)

0/5, that's just ear cancer.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 3, 2015)

1/5
Pls just no ;_;

@FAST6191
Did I really link the same song twice?
I sincerely apologize.
I was convinced I linked to their other song .-.

Anyway.


----------



## plasma (Dec 3, 2015)

2/5
Sounds like a bunch of other bands, not too good, not too bad.


----------



## PaBo (Dec 3, 2015)

0/5

Bands like FFDP are putting cancer and gay into the metal culture.



Been getting into Doomcore, Chipcore and Rythmic Noise myself lately...


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 3, 2015)

*not my reply*
If minox had truly wanted to be a bastard he would have linked the smurfs sendup for his post, DinohScene.

/*not my reply*

Anyway I had never listened to five finger death punch before. Unfortunately for them I had spent the last few days listening to type o negative, which seem to share a musical style and similar singer (at times) but I enjoy far more. The song itself was OK I guess, if I must have military dedicated/themed songs (and the military fetish seems to be more of an American thing) though I prefer the likes of Stan Ridgway - Camouflage or Tom Waits - Hell Broke Luce.

Edit. I came here intending to reply to DinohScene's post... Afraid that did not do much for me, I guess I could listen to it which is better than some of the million beats per minute stuff I have heard in the past, though I wish I had not been wearing headphones for that last part with the speaker swapping.

Type O Negative - My Girlfriend's Girlfriend


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 4, 2015)

_______________ 1/5
Just not my taste, so not much to say here.


----------



## Minox (Dec 4, 2015)

3.5 - It's a classic after all


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 7, 2015)

_______________ 3/5
Cool song to dance to with a catchy beat.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 29, 2015)

Tricked me and thought it was going to be a sombre dude with acoustic(ish) guitar and piano. Seems to have a decent set of pipes though and the change at the 1 minute mark worked for me, though I would just as soon put on a pogues or dubliners album (I guess that is what they were going for/inspired by). After that it got a bit messy, I was not paying attention to see if there were actual time changes in that and I am not going back to check but if it was not that then it had a similar effect.

Motörhead - Ace of Spades (Slow Acoustic)

RIP Lemmy.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 29, 2015)

_______________ 4/5
Not bad, not bad at all. I had to check the lyrics online to understand the song better (english ain't ma first language), but it's a good song, alright.
I'd go very well in a cowboy/western movie, I think.

Cymande - Brothers On The Slide


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 29, 2015)

*skip me*
I imagine you would have heard the original version of the song as it is a staple of any heavy metal playlist and cheesy action films. one music video and one action film.

Also took me a while to remember where I had heard your track before. Girl skateboards - Mouse at about 12 minutes was it.
*/skip me*


----------



## kudofan (Dec 31, 2015)

Never heard it before but that was pretty good.
I'd say 6.5/10.


----------



## Issac (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice one, could do with some better singing... but the music was fun and uplifting! 6/10

Dolphin style!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2016)

Above, 6/10, because ummm..

Alaska Thunderfuck - Anus


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 12, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> Above, 6/10, because ummm..
> 
> Alaska Thunderfuck - Anus


3 / 5 Not too bad, reminiscent of mindless self indulgence, but im not really into rap or hip hop or whatever.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 20, 2016)

That came dangerously close to tripping my ballad alarm for some reason. At the same time I did not not like it and reckon it could do amazingly as a backing sequence for a film or something.

Might as well continue that 90's theme though
The Mighty Mighty Bosstones - The Impression That I Get


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 25, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> That came dangerously close to tripping my ballad alarm for some reason. At the same time I did not not like it and reckon it could do amazingly as a backing sequence for a film or something.
> 
> Might as well continue that 90's theme though
> The Mighty Mighty Bosstones - The Impression That I Get



Funny you mention movie soundtracks, Coil actually released an album of songs that were rejected from the Hellraiser soundtrack. 
I haven't heard that Bosstones one in a while. Nice catchy tune the 90s was good for. 

Here's my favorite track from a group I consider to be my generation's Pink Floyd: Tetragrammaton by The Mars Volta
It's a little lengthy, so I won't judge if you skip around, but you might miss something good.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 29, 2016)

I wonder if I could get away with a "this is the rate the song not songs from the person before you" type comment. I also enjoyed the vocal effects in part of that, first time since I discovered this guy too. Anyway I imagine I could get into that if I were in the mood, however as you compared them to Pink Floyd I have to say I could probably listen to some of that at most points in time, or at least an 8 bit remix of it.

Blue Oyster Cult: Veteran of the Psychic Wars

Apparently I have posted this before, hopefully those reading straight through from 2009 or 2014 are not too upset. Those that might be upset as they are now sharing my current ear worm I care less about.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Jan 30, 2016)

it sounds so much like we will rock you, clap your hands, hands high. i dont give it a high score1


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 21, 2016)

Eh wat?
Sorry not me choice.. 1/5


I blame VCS for the 80's throwback...


----------



## Mazamin (Feb 29, 2016)

4/5, good song, a classic that is not going to fade


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 1, 2016)

?/5 Too long man, just put one song in.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 2, 2016)

At the start I wondered if I had started watching an informative video. After that I got a pleasant enough relaxed club song... it is not really my thing but if you like somewhat sombre songs over a fairly minimalist club beat then considering clicking on that.

Zager And Evans - In The Year 2525


----------



## Steve Antony Williams (Mar 6, 2016)

For those of you in the UK try calling EE Technical Support, you'll hear the worst music in history *guaranteed*


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Mar 6, 2016)

4/5 I already know this song but any of you guys out there that havent heard it listen to it.
Heres mine.


----------



## Lucar (Mar 7, 2016)

Gingerbread Crumb said:


> 4/5 I already know this song but any of you guys out there that havent heard it listen to it.
> Heres mine.




4/5 I personally didn't like it, but I can see why some would.
Ok, here's my hat in the ring:


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 7, 2016)

69/10 Needs more fireworks. (I've watched it before)


----------



## Lucar (Mar 7, 2016)

3/5 Meh.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 7, 2016)

Few would argue I am not up for a good piss take song but that did nothing, no clever lyrics, no real rhymes or anything and a less than brilliant backing beat.

So I just found out the Munsters had a vocal version of their theme tune, now you (the handful of people this thread sees these days...) get to hear it too should you wish.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 10, 2016)

Probably a bit short for a bump and if people want to rate two songs then even better.

Pennywise - Fuck Authority

There is a music video as well but it seems a song called Fuck Authority was too much for the censors and without a trace of irony they waved their wand


----------



## Minox (Mar 11, 2016)

First one 3/5, not bad but not really something I found that special either. The second one however I really quite enjoyed 4/5.


----------



## Lucar (Mar 12, 2016)

3.5/5 It was OK, heavy rock isn't my style though.


----------



## Meowzors (Mar 12, 2016)

3/5


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 12, 2016)

2/5 Tune sounds good, but the "distortion" type sound spoils the whole thing for me (like heavy metal).


----------



## Domination (Mar 16, 2016)

2/5 Meh not my favourite kind of electronic music, but I can really get into some EDM though this is not one of them. Sounds too much like they just decided to put boring and mediocre wobbly sub bass over a pop track.

*Aspidistrafly - Landscape With A Fairy* Ambient indie folk, not sure if it's what most people would like.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 17, 2016)

2/5 I don't like those vocals personally her voice is like piercing daggers


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 17, 2016)

4/5 I really like it. Kinda reminds me of the Queen.


----------



## endoverend (Mar 22, 2016)

Can't really get past the vocals on that one. They don't really fit the instrumentation (which itself has a solid beat behind it). 2.5/5.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2016)

Let us get this going again.
Were it done with an acoustic guitar I would have not enjoyed it, with the setup there though it was nice. Doubt I would ever go to a concert of theirs but still nice.

If we are doing violin music
Barokksolistene and Bjarte Eike -- Neil Gow's Lament


----------



## Minox (Apr 25, 2016)

0/5 - Really not my kind of music at all.


----------



## kudofan (Apr 26, 2016)

2.5/5 Not my kind of thing but it's not bad. The video was entertaining.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 26, 2016)

3/5


----------



## Baccabechoppin (Apr 26, 2016)

4/5
Not really my kind of music but could be a pretty cool chill out song


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 26, 2016)

I am confused. The name, look and instruments led me to think I was getting one thing and then I got another, give or take a solo or two. It is almost like when people played me Christian rock/metal, though this was quite listenable. There is also the chance I am overlooking a Steel Panther level piss take.

The Clash - English Civil War


----------



## lisreal2401 (Apr 28, 2016)

Really nice adaption of a political war song into a solid punk rocker, good stuff. Might need to look into The Clash some more eventually.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 3, 2016)

If you are looking at more clash then it looks like I will have to go explore King Crimson more (other than court of the crimson king I would struggle to name anything they have done). Having listened to that song I dare say more than a few bands I like would have them as an inspiration and I like to see where things come from. As a song I liked the instrumentals and I am usually up for lyrics like that but I am not sure it worked together here.

Пурген (purgen if you fancy looking for the Romanised version of the band name) -- Найдётся круче


----------



## DinohScene (May 3, 2016)

4/5
Been a while since I heard it.
Still like it c:


----------



## Defiance (May 10, 2016)

2.5/5 Music video wasn't too bad


----------



## FAST6191 (May 18, 2016)

What was that backing beat? Did they rip some NES game and use that? I mean it is better than an acoustic guitar but I kind of expected to be jumping along in some crazy colourful platformer and not listen to some guy sing, albeit pretty well, about some girl or something.

Joey Ramone - What a wonderful world


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (May 25, 2016)

Not really my cup of tea but it's not bad 3/5

Manabu Namiki - Hibi (Stage4)

This has been stuck in my head for the past hour.


----------



## PolarKoala (May 25, 2016)

4/5. It stands out from a lot of techno songs, so it's pretty cool. The sounds are varied and it all flows really well. Never heard of the game it's from. It kind of sounds like what I'd imagine Shovel Knight would sound like if it was techno. I hope I'm thinking of the right genre!


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (May 25, 2016)

3.7/5 it's really nice sounding however it's not really something that would listen to everyday just a everyonce and a while thing.


----------



## medoli900 (May 25, 2016)

7.5/10
Catchy, but not my cup of tea (Thumbs up for the meta vocal though XD)


----------



## endoverend (May 27, 2016)

I don't know what it is about all Miku songs that make them have the same generic beats but whatever it is doesn't sound good at all to me. Maybe it's the fact that the singer is computer generated and pronounces words like a three year old but that is not appealing to me in the slightest. 

In a similar vein to the mewithoutyou song posted above:


----------



## Piluvr (May 27, 2016)

endoverend said:


> I don't know what it is about all Miku songs that make them have the same generic beats but whatever it is doesn't sound good at all to me. Maybe it's the fact that the singer is computer generated and pronounces words like a three year old but that is not appealing to me in the slightest.
> 
> In a similar vein to the mewithoutyou song posted above:



9/10 reminds me of Piano Man.


----------



## medoli900 (May 27, 2016)

8/10
My favorite song from KH is the first opening though.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 27, 2016)

7/10
Catchy tune, didn't really like the sound of the vocals, not my cup of tea


----------



## medoli900 (May 27, 2016)

8.5/10
Great opening!


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 27, 2016)

9/10 
Loved the song, just didn't like the bits where the voice sounded like a radio


----------



## medoli900 (May 27, 2016)

It is really hard to put a number that one. It is hilarious, Cornered ftw, but the vocals are off. Since it is a parody, it is understandable, but it does lower the rating as a music. I would put like 6.5/10 as a music, but 9/10 as a video in general.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 29, 2016)

It was game music. Good game music but still game music and I am not sure if I would remember it. I am also trying to decide whether that was NES/GB inspired but done on more modern gear or Amiga and move sideways. Some odd note choices at points there but at the same time they didn't not work. Wonder when I will get round to playing the game it comes from.

The Bouncing Souls - Manthem


----------



## kudofan (May 31, 2016)

9/10. Love this song. I know it from Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 4.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 4, 2016)

As far as ballads go that is pretty nice, even if it is mainly the instruments that I enjoy the most. Still a ballad though.

The Rezillos - The William Mysterious Overture


----------



## mgrev (Jun 4, 2016)

8,5/10
Classical Music mixed with rock. for some reason it reminded me about Mos Eisley Cantina in Star Wars. i liked it.


----------



## medoli900 (Jun 4, 2016)

7.8/10
I like his voice and the instrumental is really nice. I juste have to ignore the lyrics and title though.

Yes it is a small loop, but so catchyyyy, uuughhh.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 6, 2016)

What is the matter with the title and lyrics with the song before you?

It is a nice loop I guess, I don't think I ever bothered to listen to it before (probably only heard it in full when the sensor bar died and I was trying to find some candles)
You want catchy instrumentals though

The Sound Defects - Take Out


----------



## bitjacker (Jun 6, 2016)

6/10
George Michael Faith
Mod Edit. You are supposed to give a link at least to the song.


----------



## R4Liam (Jun 8, 2016)

haha good song 8/10


----------



## Argo (Jun 12, 2016)

Hmm... Not really my cup of tea, but the video was nice :v
6.5/10


----------



## lzyslckr (Jun 13, 2016)

10/10
You should try the spanish cover.


----------



## endoverend (Jun 14, 2016)

I liked it, it was kinda like a more Japanese Daft Punk. Maybe I'm just thinking of Technologic. That said I'm really not a fan of those overly computer-assisted vocals whereas they might work in a Daft punk song. The song straddles the line between so many types of music and I don't think I would really listen to it again. 6/10? 

Let's go with some classic power pop.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 14, 2016)

If more pop music were like that I might listen to it, they sort of remind me of Feeder but that might just be similar genres than anything specific. Thanks for introducing me to something new.

Biggie Smalls-Warning


----------



## Minox (Jun 16, 2016)

4/5 - Probably not something I'd listen to every day but it was interesting.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 16, 2016)

4/5
If only they made Post-Hardcore ;-;


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 5, 2016)

1/5 I've never really like heavy metal, this is no different.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 6, 2016)

Normally I like that style of singing with a nice club beat, this did not work for me as neither seemed to go well together.

Was clicking around youtube earlier and in the suggested for you bit was some proper 80's cheese. Normally that is a bad thing but it seems it worked this time
Helloween - I Want Out


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2016)

Awesome!  Been a while since I heard Helloween.  One of the big names back when I was younger.  Usual speed metal type of stuff, always kind of reminded me of Nuclear Assault.  Good tune, excellent riffs and the voice suits the kind of music.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

2/5, vocals didn't go with the beat.


----------



## YayIguess (Jul 10, 2016)

3.5/5 not bad, not really my kind of music tho.


----------



## hii915 (Jul 10, 2016)

3/5 it's okay



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kudofan (Jul 12, 2016)

1/5 Not my thing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 19, 2016)

I don't get it. I mean I sort of liked it, however I sense that is because it is a piss take song and that sort of thing transcends languages.

Sticking with Japanese though
Hi-STANDARD - California Dreamin'


Best thing that was new to me to come out of a punk covers playlist.


----------



## Minox (Aug 18, 2016)

4/5 I kind of liked it.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Aug 18, 2016)

3.5/5 It was alright.


----------



## kudofan (Aug 19, 2016)

That was pretty good. 4/5.


----------



## Serath (Aug 19, 2016)

Really not a fan of retro music. 2/5


----------



## Lightyose (Aug 19, 2016)

3/5 Because yes, nah, its just not completely good...


----------



## medoli900 (Aug 20, 2016)

The song of storm, my favorite Zelda song, maybe just equaled to Midna's lament. I have to give it a 7/10 though, because the 7th note is false af.


----------



## kudofan (Aug 20, 2016)

3.5/5 -I didn't think I would like that starting out, but it was actually pretty good.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 20, 2016)

I do actually like the slighter off kilter spoken word tracks like that, however I seem to recall posting King Missile - Detachable Penis somewhere around here somewhat recently so I will have to go with my second choice 

Polkadot Cadaver - A Wolf In Jesus Skin

Had to be an AMV as the others all seem to be live versions, though I saw it live once and it was good too.


----------



## medoli900 (Aug 20, 2016)

4/5 I don't like the screaming part, but i love the rest. (The AMV is crappy quality though XD)


It is a cover version with Arsloid that I made (A little shameless publicity X3)


----------



## Braig (Oct 5, 2016)

7/10 just a little weird for me but it's nice


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 5, 2016)

Ooh movement.

Sounds like someone put in a decent day's work in the would be air guitar factory there. I like it far more than a lot of game music but not enough to have it as a song for my music collection.

Spirit In The Sky -- Norman Greenbaum


Great in game rampage song there.


----------



## Mazamin (Oct 5, 2016)

That's not my genre, but I really like that song! The rhythm is dope! 8/10


----------



## Steve Antony Williams (Oct 5, 2016)

Don't any of you like Hardstyle?


----------



## Minox (Oct 12, 2016)

DrCrygor07 said:


> That's not my genre, but I really like that song! The rhythm is dope! 8/10



4/5, it was interesting to say the least 



Steve Antony Williams said:


> Don't any of you like Hardstyle?


I listen to hardstyle quite a lot (during summer).


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 21, 2016)

Time to get it going again.
The chorus and intro matched, the other parts of the song matched and while I am not going to say said parts did not work together I am not sure they added anything. Will be clicking on some related songs after this though.

The White Buffalo - Oh Darling, what have I done


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 21, 2016)

love it
though this is more my style


----------



## kudofan (Oct 22, 2016)

That was okay, but I feel like it strayed a little too far from the original.


----------



## EdwardElric (Oct 22, 2016)

*(Song above) Rate 4/10 Pretty generic song.
Chip Skylark - Shiny Teeth and Me
*


----------



## kudofan (Oct 22, 2016)

Dude, you're supposed to rate what you thought of the song from the poster before you.


----------



## EdwardElric (Oct 22, 2016)

kudofan said:


> Dude, you're supposed to rate what you thought of the song from the poster before you.


Fixed


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2016)

Eh, generic song from a kid's show. 5/10 catchy toon


----------



## Justin14p (Oct 24, 2016)

4/5, not enough chocolate lol


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 25, 2016)

7/10 like the beat and the pacing but too repetitive


----------



## medoli900 (Oct 26, 2016)

7/10
Nice, kind of reminds me of Shadow the Hedgehog for some reason XP


----------



## Issac (Oct 26, 2016)

EDIT: Oh! medoli900 posted before me, this was for the post above that one!
Icie's song: An alright song for an action game. Nothing I would listen to outside the game. Feels a little bit thin. 5/10.

medoli900's song: Oh! Nightwish! I saw them play live this summer. Normally not my kind of music, but they were great live and I enjoyed it a lot. Like this instrumental track a lot too: 9/10.

Some of you might know this from an awesome game. Some may know it from a less awesome movie. Some might know it from a super amazing book...


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 27, 2016)

I rate it ...8.9/10
ill be posting here a lot
next up my favorite boss theme in a YS game a series that's got really awesome music .
its the boss theme of YS memories of celceta


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 7, 2016)

A fine day in the epic keytar music factory there. Still the results of an epic keytar music factory though.

Time for some country music
Corb Lund - Hard On Equipment (Tool for the Job)


If I had a phone I think I would have found a ringtone for someone.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 7, 2016)

I would call it an average country song
almost reminds me of: the leg bone is connected to the knee bone.

NF-Therapy session-Intro 2


----------



## Braig (Nov 8, 2016)

Pretty nice 8/10  although it's not properly my genre


----------



## Posghetti (Nov 8, 2016)

@Braig
I used to listen to alot of Linkin Park, this track is one of my less favorites tho, 3/5 from me.

Breaking Benjamin - Diary Of Jane


----------



## Cylent1 (Nov 8, 2016)

Breaking Benjamin - Diary Of Jane = 0/10  Don't like them....

Rittz: All We Know


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2016)

2/10. Very blah song.


----------



## hii915 (Nov 8, 2016)

not my thing 2/5


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2016)

Good shit good shit 7/10


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 8, 2016)

you sir have good taste


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2016)

You choose one of the best songs from TWEWY OST. Nice


----------



## medoli900 (Nov 8, 2016)

Omg TWEWY :3
I prefer Calling WAY more though. I don't even remember when this music is used :/


Edit: This topic is way too active now XD
I don't really like the music from VinLark, I don't really know why though.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 8, 2016)

I like it . emptiness is shio minamotos battle theme



Monad unlocked, Adamah climbed, Reaper's butt kicked... the good days XD


----------



## medoli900 (Nov 8, 2016)

Persona 3 OST is best Persona OST :3
I really hate rap, but these battle song are so dope.
Kinda late, but spoopy scary pumpkins:


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 9, 2016)

its ok maybe 3/5


----------



## medoli900 (Nov 9, 2016)

10/10
Omg, you found one of my secret theme song :3


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 9, 2016)

I like it 9/10


----------



## Braig (Nov 9, 2016)

Posghetti said:


> @Braig
> I used to listen to alot of Linkin Park, this track is one of my less favorites tho, 3/5 from me.
> 
> Breaking Benjamin - Diary Of Jane



I love this song too


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 9, 2016)

DeoNaught said:


> I like it 9/10



not too good


----------



## joshtyhy12 (Nov 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 9, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2016)

Anime Desert Music; eh 2/10


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 12, 2016)

6/10
heres something amazing . they created an entire fictional language for THIS song . here it is


its the final boss theme of at tonelico melody of elemia
this is the misya version
there are different version depending on which songmage you have in your party


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 12, 2016)

its ok, i would go with a 8/10.
probly would listen when trying to concentrate to many Human words


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 12, 2016)

7.5 / 10 not really my thang


----------



## medoli900 (Nov 12, 2016)

Radiant Historia <3
9.5/10, I love orchestral music :3


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 12, 2016)

Not bad 7/10 . the SMT series has some way better tracks though
heres my favorite boss theme from Valkyrie profile


favorite boss quote
Can you endure this fire?

I cant think of any other song that would fit in a game as unique as Valkyrie profile . I loved it and haven't ever found another game like it no matter how hard I looked


----------



## endoverend (Nov 14, 2016)

You didn't expect me to listen to the whole thing, did you? But I guess as far as generic BGM goes, I wouldn't necessarily object to having it be, well, in the background.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 19, 2016)

Not available here, hopefully this is the same song.
It was very well put together, however I do not think electric funk/revival funk is quite my thing, mainly as funk is not really it either.

The Hillbilly Moon Explosion – Call Me


If it sounds familiar it is a cover of a Blondie song of the same name.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 20, 2016)

8.5/10 . pretty good


----------



## medoli900 (Nov 20, 2016)

6/10
I prefer Jontron voice WAY much than her's.


----------



## Braig (Nov 22, 2016)

Pretty nice 8/10


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 22, 2016)

Braig said:


> Pretty nice 8/10



 I cant watch the video, "This video contains content from PONYCANYON. It is not available in your country"


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 24, 2016)

1/10

Eminem has some good songs (4 orso) and this isn't one of them.


----------



## medoli900 (Nov 24, 2016)

9/10
Miraculous Ladybug <3


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2016)

Eh, alright I guess. 4/10


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 25, 2016)

9/10, I like it


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2016)

I actually have that song on my phone. 10/10


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 14, 2016)

Interesting/10.

Idk, can't really rate it.


Emo trash, ignore me.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2016)

3/10 Eh, only like one or two of their songs


----------



## bitjacker (Dec 14, 2016)

10

love ween


----------



## Xanthe (Dec 14, 2016)

bitjacker said:


> 10
> 
> love ween




*6/10. Pretty funny tbh, but I appreciate songs for the lyrics and the music itself. I'm the wrong guy to rate this song lol.*


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 15, 2016)

pretty good/10



still one of my favorite opening themes in a video game


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2016)

It's okay. It reminds me of the SSBB opening theme more than anything.
5/10


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 15, 2016)

Meh its ok 6/10


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2016)

Lyrics sound washed out , but it's rap so i'll give it that. 5/10


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 20, 2016)

1/10.
Nope sorry.


----------



## Harumyne (Dec 20, 2016)

Bit heavy for me but of the genre it seems pretty solid lyrics and composition wise, not bad.
6.5/10


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2016)

Too slow for me, Smashing Pumpkins have some good songs but that's not one of them.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 20, 2016)

4/10
Mehhh idk ;/


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 21, 2016)

Start the first video around 0:14, then play the second from the beginning.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2016)

Both good songs 8/10


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 22, 2016)

8/10, shiet BFMV, haven't heard it in ages.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 23, 2016)

Instrumentals started OK but then the vocals kicked in. Just not for me.

Seems I am in a Christmas mood but posting the whole Yobs Christmas album is only going to amuse me. To that end I will repeat myself from 2014

The Yobs - C.H.R.I.S.T.M.A.S./Gloria


Bonus song as I realised a version of this was on in the supermarket yesterday and my brain had transposed it with this
The Yobs - 12 Days of Christmas 


Probably should say none of those links are in any way safe for work, and if it safe for work is your place hiring?


----------



## Barelands (Dec 25, 2016)

Hello, I'm new here, just saw this music thread and I couldn't resist to participate, I want to discover new music and also share my likes. I like all kinds of music in a certain way but I'm deeply in love with electronic music, been listening for a long time now.




FAST6191 said:


> Instrumentals started OK but then the vocals kicked in. Just not for me.
> 
> Seems I am in a Christmas mood but posting the whole Yobs Christmas album is only going to amuse me. To that end I will repeat myself from 2014
> 
> ...




Hmm, didn't really like them, can not give a rating because I'm not into punk (?), I feel like it's inconsistent in various parts of the song but maybe that's just my inexperiencie with the genre.

Tycho - Epoch


PD: Merry Christmas


----------



## Issac (Jan 1, 2017)

Barelands said:


> Hello, I'm new here, just saw this music thread and I couldn't resist to participate, I want to discover new music and also share my likes. I like all kinds of music in a certain way but I'm deeply in love with electronic music, been listening for a long time now.
> Tycho - Epoch




Nice track, not the best thing I've heard but still really good. 8/10

This is a from a Swedish band. It's a classic, but underrated outside Sweden I think. It's a sad song.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow, that's really good. 10/10


----------



## x65943 (Jan 1, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Wow, that's really good. 10/10




Never heard a song like that before. Not sure how to rate it. I liked when they started counting in German, reminded me of Rammstein Sonne. Is it partly a parody song? They just say friend so much. Some lyrics I can't take seriously "Do you want to be my special friend?". I would rate it 6/10, better than average, but not ground breaking or anything.

Some people on youtube were saying this band grows on you, so I'm not sure if this being my first time hearing of them affected my impression.


----------



## Barelands (Jan 2, 2017)

Isaac, amazing song, I feel the lyrics really sad and the instrumental so inspiring. 9/10

VinLark, sounds a lot like a Trance or Hands Up song, I think it lacks a bit of energy, maybe make the melody more noticeable. In general, it sounds like a joke song. 7/10.

x65943, I liked the lyrics, and I think the instrumental is well done, but it's not my type of song. It gives me some calm vibes, but it just doesn't appeal me. 6/10.

GRIZ - Wicked


PD: Happy New Year


----------



## iAqua (Jan 2, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2017)

eh 6/10 not a fan of electronica


----------



## Barelands (Jan 2, 2017)

iAqua, I don't really like The Chainsmokers but that remix makes the song much better. 8.5/10

VinLark, excelent song, really memorable, the lyrics and the instrumental blend really nicely. 9.5/10

Massive Attack - Paradise Circus


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2017)

Pretty cool song. 7/10


----------



## Minox (Jan 18, 2017)

3.5/5, Catchy at first but it gets a bit repetitive.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jan 18, 2017)

Minox said:


> 3.5/5, Catchy at first but it gets a bit repetitive.



8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 18, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> 8/10 Pretty good.



I love Rammstein, but I think this is one of my less liked songs. Still has great energy 8/10.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2017)

5/10. Not my type


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 18, 2017)

7/10 Its ok.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jan 22, 2017)

8/10 nice


----------



## medoli900 (Jan 23, 2017)

9/10
Blazblue has some great music :3

It's starting too be hard to know which music I already shared here :x


----------



## hii915 (Jan 25, 2017)

7/10 not my thing


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 25, 2017)

8/10 that's preeety good


----------



## x65943 (Jan 25, 2017)

VinLark said:


> 8/10 that's preeety good



You posted another Alan Parson's project song a while back, and it motivated me to check out some of their other stuff. I really like this group now - it was also cool to see some of the members started out as sound technicians for pink floyd. 10/10


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jan 25, 2017)

That was so cool. The video was a bit distracting though. The song was really nice to hear. 8/10!


----------



## Issac (Jan 25, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> That was so cool. The video was a bit distracting though. The song was really nice to hear. 8/10!



This is the best MCR album in my opinion, but this isn't my favourite track... not that it's bad! It has a great classic rock vibe to it. 9/10
(Welcome to the Black Parade is my favourite song of the album).

Xiu Xiu - Falling
(Yes, it's a dark cover of the Twin Peaks opening song, and the singer's vocals really goes from low to high):


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 2, 2017)

I would use the song for ambiance 3/5


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2017)

1/10 no


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 10, 2017)

1/10 that's even worse


----------



## Monado_III (Feb 19, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> 1/10 that's even worse



10/10 one of my favourite songs


----------



## kudofan (Feb 21, 2017)

5/10. Not for me.


----------



## Minox (Feb 21, 2017)

3.5/5 Not bad by any means, just didn't hit my fancy.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 24, 2017)

I am conflicted. Though I am wary of all bands that would wear masks I can get past it, I can also appreciate a tiny bit of effort put in for videos. The clean sung sections were nice, however the harsher stuff and lyrics in general dragged it down. Was more than enough to make me click on a few related songs though and despite being similar in many regards some of those worked for me.

Swingin' Utters - Five Lessons Learned


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 9, 2017)

2/5 meh


----------



## medoli900 (Mar 9, 2017)

3/10
Yeah, I'm one of the rare person who doesn't like 70/80's music


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Mar 9, 2017)

7/10 pretty nice for vocaloid stuff


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2017)

3/10 , not my cup of tea... im giving lots of low ratings so dont feel bad


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 10, 2017)

I am a fan of pisstake songs but I actually like much of their non pisstake stuff far more.

Madness & Ian Dury - Drip Fed Fred

I don't know how I managed to not hear this until quite recently.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> I am a fan of pisstake songs but I actually like much of their non pisstake stuff far more.
> 
> Madness & Ian Dury - Drip Fed Fred
> 
> I don't know how I managed to not hear this until quite recently.



great song... pretty funny... 7/10 but you didnt rate mine(the one obove yours) and this is the whole point of this thread...
anywayz this is my next song-


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 10, 2017)

natanelho said:


> but you didnt rate mine(the one obove yours) and this is the whole point of this thread...


I commented on the song, and in relation to their other songs. I will give that I usually go on for a bit longer but I do count it as a rating. Or do we need to have numbers?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> I commented on the song, and in relation to their other songs. I will give that I usually go on for a bit longer but I do count it as a rating. Or do we need to have numbers?


I think numbers should be used...


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Mar 14, 2017)

The song was Cruel Man by Intwine, and at first I was thinking this was just gonna be another Uncle Kracker and Creed type of crap song. But it spoke to me as it was a good track. Nice upbeat tempo, and flow throughout, it makes me feel i can walk down the street bobbing my head to it, though i wouldnt right now as its 2:33 AM, i also related especially because I am a cruel man, I enjoy being a cruel man and i dont care when someone gets hurt mostly. The music video added some awesome things to watch, i think it was clips from a film. And thanks i needed this song to relax.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 14, 2017)

>



That took far longer building up than most such songs. I like the faux string bit too but that was about as good as the band got for me.
I recently saw a retrospective on limp bizkit, I would not have minded seeing that vocalist with that band.

Prince Buster - Whine and Grind


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 15, 2017)

4/5
I've heard it so many times, it's amazing.



1 2 3 4, good luck @VinsCool getting this out of your head >:З


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 15, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> 4/5
> I've heard it so many times, it's amazing.
> 
> 
> ...



I hate you 

I rate 10/5


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I hate you
> 
> I rate 10/5



Nice song! 7/10


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Mar 15, 2017)

natanelho said:


> Nice song! 7/10



4.5/5 - I always listened to this song, it's very good IMO (But I ended up getting tired of it)
And now... Impending Doom - Murderer


----------



## Exavold (Mar 15, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> 4.5/5 - I always listened to this song, it's very good IMO (But I ended up getting tired of it)
> And now... Impending Doom - Murderer



(biased)
2/5 , I despise the song (and metal in general) , but the clip is well shot.

​


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 15, 2017)

2/5, sorry :c


Fuck I can't wait till I get me new amp, 10 more fucking days.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 18, 2017)

Though I can appreciate some of the "instrumentals" in that (conventional instruments were fine too) I liked some of the other things you posted from them far more, I almost want to call it overproduced.

Katzenjammer - Hey Ho (On The Devil's Back)


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 21, 2017)

4/5, would've been amazing if it was Post-Hardcore!


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 21, 2017)

5/10 I normally do not like that sort of music but the song is actually quite decent for the genre.


----------



## Byokugen (Mar 21, 2017)

Expected something awful, but 7/10
Not bad, too much water *IGN


----------



## hii915 (Mar 21, 2017)

9/10. Fucking love trivium!

meshuggah I - favorite djent song of all time


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 21, 2017)

Vid not available.
I know the song, dun like it tho ;/
2/5.


----------



## Byokugen (Mar 21, 2017)

Not my cupnof tea, don't like growl that much, so 2/5


----------



## Issac (Mar 21, 2017)

Fantastic song! Never heard it before, but will check out more from this band / artist. I love the traditional sound mixed with the modern rock. 8/10

Here's some fun instrumental math/jazz/progressive rock from Japan :
toe - 1/21 from the New Sentimentality EP


----------



## medoli900 (Mar 23, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Not my cupnof tea, don't like growl that much, so 2/5



Omg it's Senbonzakura :o
I love that song so much *_*
What's really nice in this cover is that they use modern rock to express the modernization (aka "Americanization") of Japan, which the song is all about (The Meiji Restoration, more specifically.)

As for Toe - 1/21, it's interesting, maybe a tad too repetitive and not enough catchy for me though. 7/10


----------



## hii915 (Mar 23, 2017)

5/10 not into j pop or any Japanese music but it was OK.  However I love P4G's soundtrack.

Great old Lamb of God song.  The production is fairly poor wish they would remaster this album like "As the Palaces Burn"


----------



## endoverend (Mar 28, 2017)

Can't say I enjoyed it. That said I'm by no means a heavy metal fan so it's not really fair for me to rate it either.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 9, 2017)

3/5, I can listen to it.



Anyone who disagrees with this song is a tone deaf uncultured swine.


----------



## R4Liam (Apr 10, 2017)

4/5 Love that song so much. Great lyrics, melody, well all the instrumentation too!


----------



## Issac (Apr 24, 2017)

Enjoying the song, and I find the gumby video funny  Doesn't blow my mind though, so a solid 3.5/5.
Here's mine... wait have I posted this already?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 24, 2017)

Song started out boring, but gradually got more interesting, I'll give it a 4/5
Now what about this?


----------



## endoverend (Apr 24, 2017)

Well, that was certainly something. To quote a youtube comment, "This sounds like every song of off gorillaz's first lp played at the same time." I kind of liked the beat but those vocals would certainly take a lot of getting used to and I'm not sure I would want to listen to more of them. A tentative 2.5/5?

Well that was for @Issac but someone ninja'd me. Scatman is an alltime classic so I don't think I could justifiably rate it .


----------



## Issac (Apr 24, 2017)

endoverend said:


> Well, that was certainly something. To quote a youtube comment, "This sounds like every song of off gorillaz's first lp played at the same time." I kind of liked the beat but those vocals would certainly take a lot of getting used to and I'm not sure I would want to listen to more of them. A tentative 2.5/5?


Indeed, the singing is an acquired taste... but once you're hooked it sounds amazing. Funny thing, the singer in the video isn't the actual singer. That's his brother, more known for his other works as "Owen", "American Football" and "Their / They're / There". (Or as a part of "Owls" or "caP'n Jazz").

Illinoise is such a classic record. Not my favourite track of the album though, so I will only give it a 4 out of 5 

So to counterbalance the weirdness of the previous song, here's Owen.





Dionicio3 said:


> Song started out boring, but gradually got more interesting, I'll give it a 4/5
> Now what about this?



Scatman is just as endoverend say a classic, and it takes me back to my childhood. non-ironic 5/5.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 8, 2017)

What could possibly be an acoustic guitar and a guy singing about nothing in particular. Not for me.
Cypress Hill- Dr.GreenThumb

There is a video but vevo so censored, 1:16 or so above the song starts in earnest but the video below has a couple of seconds before that if you want to try matching.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 10, 2017)

It's ok, kind of weird though 4/20, ha ha, jk, 10/7


----------



## R4Liam (May 25, 2017)

Don't know what to say. Good melody. 4/5.


----------



## Windowlicker (May 31, 2017)

2/5
Sorry, it's just not my kind of music


----------



## Minox (Jun 3, 2017)

2/5, it had a nice enough vibe to it but I would probably not listen to it again.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2017)

4/5 pretty nice actually


----------



## bi388 (Jun 12, 2017)

Raps not really my thing, besides bands like RatM. Can't stand the vocals and it seems pretty bland musically. I can't really distinguish it from other songs of that style.


----------



## Issac (Jun 14, 2017)

4/5 That's a good pop punk song! I enjoy the unique style of his falsetto voice, and a little screaming just adds that little extra flavor 
I wrote a little piece for this next one:
One of the absolute best albums of 2015, Kamasi Washington's The Epic, starts out with a strong track getting you ready for what the full 173 minutes of the album will bring. Epic sure is the word to describe this jazz filled triple album. This is how it all starts out:


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2017)

2/5 not really my thing


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 23, 2017)

While I have certainly heard worse rapping (that had some reasonable rhymes and made some sense) I have heard so much better from him. Also you posted the censored version.

Motorhead - I Am The Sword

Technically I have posted this before, though it was 2012 so hopefully I can be forgiven.


----------



## Eightcoins (Jun 25, 2017)

Not bad,atleast it isnt ST Anger


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 25, 2017)

This made me realize that my tastes in music are almost literally shit.


----------



## Eightcoins (Jun 25, 2017)

Good shit,nice to know there are also some other people into Death Metal here


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 27, 2017)

Some death metal is sweet to listen to but.. no ty.
1/5



@BORTZ


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jul 20, 2017)

7/10, not my thing, but still good.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2017)

Good shit my dude 10/10


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jul 20, 2017)

8.5/10
Feel some vibes from different bands i know.


----------



## medoli900 (Jul 20, 2017)

I love it!
Added to favorite/10


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jul 20, 2017)

medoli900 said:


> I love it!
> Added to favorite/10



3/10


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 20, 2017)

Are those dancers or wax automatons?
8.5/10


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2017)

Cool music video, cool music 
8/10


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 22, 2017)

I <З 80's music but eh, it could be better.
4/5


Here's some real music for you tone deaf uncultured swines.


----------



## daweasel27 (Aug 5, 2017)

6/5 Love this songs but it misses something like this .


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 7, 2017)

I've never heard Spanish schlager before.
Shit, it could be something I hear blasting in the dozens of tents here in late Sept during Oktoberfest.
Got to admit, it was a fun listen 2.5/5.


----------



## drenal (Aug 12, 2017)

Didn't particularly like it but it wasn't all bad, 3/5


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2017)

Probably one of the weakest tracks on the album to me. 89/100


----------



## Ricken (Aug 12, 2017)

Far from what I'd usually listen to, but it's pretty good ^^ [EDIT] 7/10


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 12, 2017)

I would rate it 4/5 nice


----------



## godreborn (Aug 12, 2017)

2/5.  I like the look, but there r places where he speaks too quickly to know the words.  lol

some may know this one.

​


----------



## Eightcoins (Aug 13, 2017)

3/5 good


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 15, 2017)

1/5 meh too edgy for me


----------



## medoli900 (Aug 23, 2017)

4/5
Omg yes. Just listening to the first 5 seconds bring me back so much memory from Hacknet. I really should finish it (even if the actual gameplay is very buggy).


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 23, 2017)

medoli900 said:


> 4/5
> Omg yes. Just listening to the first 5 seconds bring me back so much memory from Hacknet. I really should finish it (even if the actual gameplay is very buggy).








:T Do you have another one?

1/10 unplayable


----------



## Minox (Sep 8, 2017)

4/5, I kind of liked it!


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 8, 2017)

3.5/5.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 8, 2017)

Minox said:


> 4/5, I kind of liked it!



I was just about to post a Nightwish song. Maybe some other time now.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 8, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> 3.5/5.




I can see Lana del rey singing this   // 3.0


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 24, 2017)

Let us raise the dead
The first few seconds made me wonder if I was not going to be listening to a red hot chilli peppers inspired band. Alas that would probably have been something of an improvement. I mean as far as that style of music goes it was good, way above average, but it does so little for me. Also far from the best song featuring the words call me.

Cab Calloway and the Nicholas Brothers - Jumpin Jive 
Do watch the video, really do watch the video


----------



## Minox (Sep 26, 2017)

3/5, not quite my thing but the video was fun enough


----------



## Lucar (Oct 1, 2017)

2/5, I'm heavily biased because I don't like metal and people screaming lyrics. I can understand why some people would like it though, so...


----------



## duffmmann (Oct 1, 2017)

2/5 definitely not my style, but I can see how it would certainly have an appeal for others into that kind of music.  I'm also not much a fan of parodies in general, with exception to Weird Al who has always been a master of that craft.

Mine is a weird one, but I'm sure if the right person hears it, they'll love it, I particularly love the bridge later in the song


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 1, 2017)

duffmmann said:


> 2/5 definitely not my style, but I can see how it would certainly have an appeal for others into that kind of music.  I'm also not much a fan of parodies in general, with exception to Weird Al who has always been a master of that craft.
> 
> Mine is a weird one, but I'm sure if the right person hears it, they'll love it, I particularly love the bridge later in the song





3/5 songs not bad at all but that video man... god damn its fuct up lol.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Oct 1, 2017)

7/10


----------



## drenal (Oct 1, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> 7/10



8/10, not bad at all.


my favorite part of this song is around the 1:00 mark


----------



## Lucar (Oct 1, 2017)

8/10 was gr8 m8


----------



## drenal (Oct 2, 2017)

Lucar said:


> 8/10 was gr8 m8



9/10, i listened to the whole thing for once


more mutemath!


----------



## Txustra (Oct 2, 2017)

7.5/10

This one is a little... weird <3


----------



## drenal (Oct 2, 2017)

Txustra said:


> 7.5/10
> 
> This one is a little... weird <3



my brother ran in and called me a weeb/10
really though... it was weird.... 5/10

can't stop me with the mutemath songs


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Oct 2, 2017)

5/10 It's not bad pretty good.


My track


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 29, 2017)

1/10.
I'm sorry, Rap is nothing for me.



Who doesn't love Alan Parsons project?


----------



## iAqua (Oct 29, 2017)

3.5/5 woah


----------



## SG854 (Oct 29, 2017)

@iAqua  4.0/5


----------



## HamBone41801 (Nov 4, 2017)

SG854 said:


> @iAqua  4.0/5



4/10.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 4, 2017)

Was blocked but found a live version.

Sounds like a solid festival band. However if I am going to listen to stuff like that I want far darker or more bizarre lyrics.

Mohawkestra - Paint It Black (cover of Rolling Stones track of the same name)


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 4, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Was blocked but found a live version.
> 
> Sounds like a solid festival band. However if I am going to listen to stuff like that I want far darker or more bizarre lyrics.
> 
> Mohawkestra - Paint It Black (cover of Rolling Stones track of the same name)




Pretty good, but not to my taste. Sounds like it came out of an old west movie.


----------



## Piluvr (Nov 5, 2017)

3.5/5, would prefer less Japanese vocals.


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

Piluvr said:


> 3.5/5, would prefer less Japanese vocals.



i have seen that many times, never failed to amuse me


----------



## Issac (Nov 16, 2017)

^ clip not available, so the rating is:  Angry youtube symbol out of ten.

I can't stop listening to this!


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

Issac said:


> ^ clip not available, so the rating is:  Angry youtube symbol out of ten.
> 
> I can't stop listening to this!



Clip not available? It's just fine for me...


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 17, 2017)

Issac said:


> ^ clip not available, so the rating is: Angry youtube symbol out of ten.




Don't know if they blocked you based on region, but the song is Mutemath-Chaos.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 17, 2017)

Issac said:


> ^ clip not available, so the rating is:  Angry youtube symbol out of ten.
> 
> I can't stop listening to this!




lmao. 10/10

​

this is my future wife, only she doesn't know it...yet.  I have a thing for red hair.  I love it!


----------



## Xzi (Nov 17, 2017)

godreborn said:


> lmao. 10/10
> 
> ​
> 
> this is my future wife, only she doesn't know it...yet.  I have a thing for red hair.  I love it!




Paramore isn't really my thing but I didn't hate it, 8/10.

Submitted for whomever's approval, Domesticated Animals:


----------



## Minox (Nov 22, 2017)

1/5, really not music I could see myself listening to any longer amount of time.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Nov 23, 2017)

Minox said:


> 1/5, really not music I could see myself listening to any longer amount of time.



7/10 not too bad.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 5, 2018)

I recall seeing someone tear apart a song from that band.

The start was the kind of strange I enjoy but the song itself... I kind of want to say trying too hard, failing that severely lacking the necessary charm.

Ten Years After - I' d Love To Change The World


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jan 5, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> I recall seeing someone tear apart a song from that band.
> 
> The start was the kind of strange I enjoy but the song itself... I kind of want to say trying too hard, failing that severely lacking the necessary charm.
> 
> Ten Years After - I' d Love To Change The World



Not bad, but not my favorite either.


----------



## Windowlicker (Jan 5, 2018)

HamBone41801 said:


> Not bad, but not my favorite either.



7/10. Good, but not really my thing.


----------



## Seliph (Jan 5, 2018)

Elysium420 said:


> 7/10. Good, but not really my thing.



Really nice song, Lyrics are fun but instrumental doesn't have enough oomph for me. Never was a huge fan of David Bowie, 8/10


----------



## Minox (Jan 7, 2018)

1/5, sorry that game music was a hard sell for me.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jan 11, 2018)

8/10 pretty dope


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jan 12, 2018)

not my style :/ 4/10


----------



## bennyman123abc (Jan 12, 2018)

HamBone41801 said:


> not my style :/ 4/10



10/10 Just went on my playlist XD


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jan 23, 2018)

bennyman123abc said:


> 10/10 Just went on my playlist XD



7/10 not quite my stile, but its not really bad, its just my taste ;D


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jan 25, 2018)

ScarletDreamz said:


> 7/10 not quite my stile, but its not really bad, its just my taste ;D



4/10. not big on metal.


----------



## R4Liam (Jan 28, 2018)

HamBone41801 said:


> 4/10. not big on metal.




4.5/5 (Just subbed to them, thanks!)

Loving the rhythm and bass, quality music video, clear mixing, snappy lyrics, empathetic instrumentals; yet still getting a chill vibe. Liking it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 2, 2018)

Not really for me, instrumentals, vocals, lyrics all there but just don't think it is for me. I reckon them as a psychobilly band would be good though.

Time for some 80s cheese
The Primitives - Crash (Extended Edition)


----------



## gameboy (Feb 14, 2018)

i like Crash, classic Dumb & Dumber. 8.5/10


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 15, 2018)

2/10, far to slow paced for me, sorry ;c


----------



## gameboy (Feb 15, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> 2/10, far to slow paced for me, sorry ;c




-1000/10
that was horrible. it sounded like a song for kids but was more a biography of Kirk Cobain and the other rocker guy who recently offed himself


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 15, 2018)

Can't rate cus no video.


----------



## NicknameGoesHere (Feb 15, 2018)

snip

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DinohScene said:


> Can't rate cus no video.




7.8/10, Though I don't listen to much of this type of music.

This is a new one, I wanna see what some other person thinks:


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 15, 2018)

9/10 FOB remains a fav.


----------



## NicknameGoesHere (Feb 15, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> 9/10 FOB remains a fav.




Eh... I just don't like it that much... I really dont know why... 4.2/10


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 15, 2018)

6.0 meh not my cup of tea


----------



## NicknameGoesHere (Feb 15, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> 6.0 meh not my cup of tea



9.5/10 amazing song


----------



## gameboy (Feb 15, 2018)

NicknameGoesHere said:


> Eh... I just don't like it that much... I really dont know why... 4.2/10





GhostLatte said:


> 6.0 meh not my cup of tea





NicknameGoesHere said:


> 9.5/10 amazing song




meh... never been my cup of music


----------



## kudofan (Feb 21, 2018)

8/10. Definitely not the first time I've heard it.


----------



## gameboy (Feb 21, 2018)

kudofan said:


> 8/10. Definitely not the first time I've heard it.




tetris always sounded like a jewish dance song, the cover was alright 9/10, i like all the background instruments.


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 24, 2018)

2.5/5 meh


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 24, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


>




-99999999999999/10 - It's Kanye AND auto-tune.


----------



## gameboy (Feb 24, 2018)

D34DL1N3R said:


> -99999999999999/10 - It's Kanye AND auto-tune.




Usually songs go like a rollercoaster but for some reason that one just kept going in a downward slope LOL. Serial killer music...


----------



## Issac (Feb 24, 2018)

gameboy said:


> Usually songs go like a rollercoaster but for some reason that one just kept going in a downward slope LOL. Serial killer music...



Nice electro pop! A little monotone but I guess that's what they were aiming for, so they pulled it off good. 4/5 

Now, this one is something to bite into  The song starts after like 45 seconds.
Saxophone, trombone, acoustic bass, electric bass (thundercat!), piano, two drum sets and vocals, bringing you a fun jazz time. The song is just below 8 minutes on the album. This live video was recorded about a year before. Enjoy.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 25, 2018)

gameboy said:


> Usually songs go like a rollercoaster but for some reason that one just kept going in a downward slope LOL. Serial killer music...



That's an odd comment to me coming from a Ladytron fan. I'm a HUGE fan of Ladytron & have seen them live three times. IAMX is very similar, maybe you should check out a bunch of other tracks.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 25, 2018)

you can't go wrong with floyd.

​


----------



## gameboy (Feb 25, 2018)

D34DL1N3R said:


> That's an odd comment to me coming from a Ladytron fan. I'm a HUGE fan of Ladytron & have seen them live three times. IAMX is very similar, maybe you should check out a bunch of other tracks.



it seems to be the exact opposite the way their songs are composed even though the lyrics seem to share similar things. where, in a movie for instane, ladytron would be a high point where iamx would be the low point


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 25, 2018)

gameboy said:


> it seems to be the exact opposite the way their songs are composed even though the lyrics seem to share similar things. where, in a movie for instane, ladytron would be a high point where iamx would be the low point



Still very odd to me. You're the first person I've ever come across who likes Ladytron but not IAMX. Shrug.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 9, 2018)

kicks up around 1 min mark,


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 12, 2018)

3/5.

It's not bad, just not what I like really.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 12, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> 3/5.
> 
> It's not bad, just not what I like really.



That was pretty cool. Reminds of something from a Sega game from the Dreamcast era for some reason...maybe Phantasy Star Online?  I don't know, but it was a good energetic song and that breakbeat was nice.

Here's mine, I've been having to listen to it at least once a day for the past week:


----------



## SG854 (Mar 12, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> That was pretty cool. Reminds of something from a Sega game from the Dreamcast era for some reason...maybe Phantasy Star Online?  I don't know, but it was a good energetic song and that breakbeat was nice.
> 
> Here's mine, I've been having to listen to it at least once a day for the past week:



 3.99999/5

Song from what considered by many one of the greatest albums of all time, Trout Mask Replica. Album was added to the United States National Recording Registry as something to preserve in 2010. It albums that needs to be preserved that reflects American culture. Like Take Me Out To The Ball Game and Piano Sonata No.2. Don't believe me check it out.
No mere mortals can understands it genius and creative work. Y'all are sheep listening to sheep music instead of this master piece.


----------



## YTElias (Mar 18, 2018)

SG854 said:


> 3.99999/5
> 
> Song from what considered by many one of the greatest albums of all time, Trout Mask Replica. Album was added to the United States National Recording Registry as something to preserve in 2010. It albums that needs to be preserved that reflects American culture. Like Take Me Out To The Ball Game and Piano Sonata No.2. Don't believe me check it out.
> No mere mortals can understands it genius and creative work. Y'all are sheep listening to sheep music instead of this master piece.



Not my style but sounds cool
now mine


----------



## AutumnWolf (Mar 18, 2018)

YTElias said:


> Not my style but sounds cool
> now mine



I do not really like this type of song but it was ok

Anyway, here

 (Spanish) 
 (English)
 (Spanish)


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2018)

2.5/5 eh not my cup of tea really


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 24, 2018)

2/5 I guess it's more about the lyrics than the song, but as a rap song I don't think it's very good. Way back in the day when rap was new this would've been good, but now this one to me is stale imo.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 24, 2018)

Jiehfeng said:


> 2/5 I guess it's more about the lyrics than the song, but as a rap song I don't think it's very good. Way back in the day when rap was new this would've been good, but now this one to me is stale imo.



4.12/5

Gods Music, every note mathematically performed.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 25, 2018)

SG854 said:


> 4.12/5
> 
> Gods Music, every note mathematically performed.


Five out of five, an absolute fucking mericle.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 25, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Five out of five, an absolute fucking mericle.



I dig it. Good instrumental song. Was kind of sceptical when I saw it was by Devo, but pleasantly surprised. 8/10.

I've got another good instrumental to add here.


----------



## medoli900 (Apr 25, 2018)

x65943 said:


> I dig it. Good instrumental song. Was kind of sceptical when I saw it was by Devo, but pleasantly surprised. 8/10.
> 
> I've got another good instrumental to add here.



I don't like the visual, but the song itself is really good. I am just not a fan of the heavy tremolo. 8.5/10


----------



## Lucar (Apr 26, 2018)

medoli900 said:


> I don't like the visual, but the song itself is really good. I am just not a fan of the heavy tremolo. 8.5/10




Not my jazz, I didn't mind it though. 3.5/5.


----------



## Dmafra (May 14, 2018)

WilliG said:


> 7/10



4.9/5
I rather Burn


----------



## theanimefan1990 (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Lucar (Jul 3, 2018)

0/10, it hurts to listen to, also you didn't rate the one before yours


----------



## omegasoul6 (Jul 3, 2018)

8/10


----------



## omegasoul6 (Jul 3, 2018)

9.5/10


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 24, 2018)

10!


----------



## Squirelly (Jul 24, 2018)

2 - terrible


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 24, 2018)

Really good until the guy started """singing"""
4/10


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 24, 2018)

8!


----------



## Esdeath (Jul 24, 2018)

7


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 24, 2018)

10/10


Spoiler


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 24, 2018)

10!


----------



## Minox (Aug 3, 2018)

4/5, purely for being one of those songs that you can't help but to like.


----------



## Issac (Aug 13, 2018)

3/5. It got bonus points for Swedish Jeesus, and ... falukorv? LOL

(the first song of the album, and he's a jazz drummer, so of course the 12 second intro is whack)


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 5, 2018)

7/10, I found it strangely enjoyable!


----------



## AtsuNii (Oct 5, 2018)

10/10 one of the best classics imo


----------



## Rodrigo Mafra (Oct 5, 2018)

Cooolll, Rayman Castle Rock......
8/10, if it was the original song, from Ram Jam, I would give 10/10


----------



## hiroakihsu (Oct 5, 2018)

Not really into metal music but nice pipe section at the beginning and guitar coda at the end...
Posting this since I haven't been able to get it out of my head for the last few months


----------



## HamBone41801 (Oct 5, 2018)

hiroakihsu said:


> Not really into metal music but nice pipe section at the beginning and guitar coda at the end...
> Posting this since I haven't been able to get it out of my head for the last few months



Not really a fan. 4/10


----------



## duwen (Oct 5, 2018)

HamBone41801 said:


> Not really a fan. 4/10



^ 6/10 - probably would grow on me if I were to listen to it more - I may investigate The Happy Fits further




^ posted just because their new album's out today 
*edit* - the new album is awesome


----------



## Minox (Oct 12, 2018)

2/5, not the kind of music I've been in the mood for as of lately.


----------



## AtsuNii (Oct 12, 2018)

7/10 but the clip along with it makes a 9/10.


----------



## TuxTux (Nov 9, 2018)

2 / 10


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2018)

Err... Not something I would listen to...


This live version is about 3 or so minutes longer than the original, but I think it's better.


----------



## gameboy (Jan 18, 2019)

drenal said:


> Err... Not something I would listen to...
> 
> 
> This live version is about 3 or so minutes longer than the original, but I think it's better.




7/10, a little too long and there were compositions that seemed a little ripped-off from Space Oddity

former no1 song in the country before the michael jackson 1980s era


the bass for this song


----------



## lisreal2401 (Jan 18, 2019)

5/10 - I could do much better for some disco pop if I'm being honest.

From their last tour, sadly. Love you Hollis.


----------



## gameboy (Jan 18, 2019)

/





lisreal2401 said:


> 5/10 - I could do much better for some disco pop if I'm being honest.
> 
> From their last tour, sadly. Love you Hollis.




never heard this song, its got weird latino vibes, weird/lyrics, a mixed bag. The album version sounds a lot better than the live performance. 9/10 on the instrumental and composition, 2/10 on its vocals and lyrics. Even the band is a mixed bag of styles. you got Tim Rogers singing, country mullet man playing guitar, dashiki white guy on the bass, greasy shirtless guy on the drum, and office nerd on the keyboard...

rate this song


----------



## lisreal2401 (Jan 18, 2019)

gameboy said:


> /
> 
> never heard this song, its got weird latino vibes, weird/lyrics, a mixed bag. The album version sounds a lot better than the live performance. 9/10 on the instrumental and composition, 2/10 on its vocals and lyrics. Even the band is a mixed bag of styles. you got Tim Rogers singing, country mullet man playing guitar, dashiki white guy on the bass, greasy shirtless guy on the drum, and office nerd on the keyboard...
> 
> rate this song



Have to remember context a bit.

The Colour of Spring was full of acoustic and old school instrumentation, and therefore the band was changing which reflected the live set. Listening to the albums and then the live concerts from 1986, you're basically getting rewrites of most of the material, which is pretty neat.

The studio take is fantastic as well, the mood is so dark and and the delivery of the lyrics is utterly fantastic. A complete 80s synth dirge.


----------



## gameboy (Jan 18, 2019)

lisreal2401 said:


> Have to remember context a bit.
> 
> The Colour of Spring was full of acoustic and old school instrumentation, and therefore the band was changing which reflected the live set. Listening to the albums and then the live concerts from 1986, you're basically getting rewrites of most of the material, which is pretty neat.
> 
> The studio take is fantastic as well, the mood is so dark and and the delivery of the lyrics is utterly fantastic. A complete 80s synth dirge.



if you know good disco, post it, i only know music from about 1994-present


----------



## lisreal2401 (Jan 18, 2019)

gameboy said:


> if you know good disco, post it, i only know music from about 1994-present


It's not a genre I ever straight up listen to, more of a issue (or not) of having too many artists in the late 70s/early 80s in every pop sub-genre try to incorporate elements of that genre.

The more that I think about it, I mostly avoid the main genre entirely. It's more of it's offspring/precursor genres I dig. Maybe try... Roxy.



Roxy is home to much better things... but this one's a banger.


----------



## gameboy (Jan 19, 2019)

lisreal2401 said:


> It's not a genre I ever straight up listen to, more of a issue (or not) of having too many artists in the late 70s/early 80s in every pop sub-genre try to incorporate elements of that genre.
> 
> The more that I think about it, I mostly avoid the main genre entirely. It's more of it's offspring/precursor genres I dig. Maybe try... Roxy.
> 
> ...




5/10, i think you like disjointed music. I really didnt get disco from that. Maybe disco/rock


----------



## medoli900 (Jan 19, 2019)

Since the last poster didn't add a song, here's mine:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 19, 2019)

Reminds me on Atari 800XL (8-Bit Computer) Sound Demos.Nice tune i like it 





For the "older" one,one of the greatest guitar Player +  unique voice.

YES this is the ORIGINAL not Status Quo´s.


----------



## gameboy (Jan 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Reminds me on Atari 800XL (8-Bit Computer) Sound Demos.Nice tune i like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




8/10


----------



## SG854 (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## nxwing (Jan 21, 2019)

4/10 for music video but song itself is a 6.5/10 in my opinion though some parts are 2/10


----------



## PanTheFaun (Jan 25, 2019)

nxwing said:


> 4/10 for music video but song itself is a 6.5/10 in my opinion though some parts are 2/10



I don't really like it but I thought it was funny for some reason. Haha. (2/10)


----------



## Minox (Feb 7, 2019)

4/5, probably not something I'd want to listen to every day but it was pretty alright


----------



## NJBoss (Mar 1, 2019)

8/10  Dope groove.


----------



## xbmcuser (Mar 2, 2019)

Aaah Robert Plant what a voice classic 8/10


----------



## Quantumcat (Mar 2, 2019)

A little repetitive, but interesting


----------



## SG854 (Mar 3, 2019)

Quantumcat said:


> A little repetitive, but interesting



7/10


----------



## cracker (Mar 3, 2019)

Only a 2/10 from me. I'll Stand By You was a great song though.

Love this song. Maybe my theme?


----------



## R4Liam (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2019)

Wow, never heard that song but i love it. 9/10


----------



## bandithedoge (Apr 20, 2019)

Wolfling said:


> Wow, never heard that song but i love it. 9/10



Not really a fan of this type of music but damn, that dude's voice is great.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Apr 22, 2019)

bandithedoge said:


> Not really a fan of this type of music but damn, that dude's voice is great.



Sounds like something a goat would piss out of its anus


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 19, 2019)

There has been no songs for awhile, sooo

*Wii Shop Theme*


----------



## x65943 (Aug 3, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> There has been no songs for awhile, sooo
> 
> *Wii Shop Theme*


Dank/10 if you are referring to this version


Okay now someone rate this song


----------



## medoli900 (Aug 4, 2019)

I quite like it. I don't know the original song, but I love this instrument. There's some part though where I'm not sure if they're false note, but I find that they sounds wrong somehow.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Aug 4, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Dank/10 if you are referring to this version
> 
> 
> Okay now someone rate this song



it sacks


----------



## Durelle (Aug 4, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> it sacks



Not bad 6/10


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Aug 4, 2019)

Durelle said:


> Not bad 6/10



cringe
0/cringe


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 4, 2019)

Durelle said:


> Not bad 6/10



Has a nice Bop to it, would be great for a montage of something epic. If I were to listen to it again, I think I'd do it without the lyrics honestly. 7.5/10


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 21, 2019)

6.5/10 Heard it around the time it came out, it's alright, though I know many girls really like the song.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 21, 2019)

average,nice "Mainstream"....  6/10


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 21, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> average,nice "Mainstream"....  6/10



(Alright but it's the opposite of "mainstream". )


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 21, 2019)

EDIT.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 21, 2019)

0/10 - Way too radio friendly "mainstream" sounding for my liking.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 1, 2019)

Might as well go in for resurrection attempt 500.

I once left a Sabaton concert a song or two in as it was not for me and I had already seen all the bands I wanted to see, and was seeing said same bands headline their own shows or otherwise with 1+ hour sets a week or so later (for some reason they missed that particular stop on the tour as said bands were back with them next show). Sounds like I did not make a mistake. It was by no means bad but nothing (not lyrics, not vocals, not playing, not composition) grabbed me at all in that.

Clarence "Frogman" Henry -- Ain't Got No Home


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Might as well go in for resurrection attempt 500.
> 
> I once left a Sabaton concert a song or two in as it was not for me and I had already seen all the bands I wanted to see, and was seeing said same bands headline their own shows or otherwise with 1+ hour sets a week or so later (for some reason they missed that particular stop on the tour as said bands were back with them next show). Sounds like I did not make a mistake. It was by no means bad but nothing (not lyrics, not vocals, not playing, not composition) grabbed me at all in that.
> 
> Clarence "Frogman" Henry -- Ain't Got No Home




*8/10 because it is in the Morning.*


----------



## Hardline (Dec 17, 2019)

love Queen and miss Freddy he died to young,worlds best singer 


rate me


----------



## Mythical (Dec 17, 2019)

Sounds pretty intense. Good rock song
Here's mine

Rate me brooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Hardline (Dec 17, 2019)

Mate i like it,has a sound that feel nice  im a hardrocker..


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Dec 17, 2019)

Hardline said:


> Mate i like it,has a sound that feel nice  im a hardrocker..



9/10 pretty cool! ( ╹▽╹ )
Now these beauties.


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 17, 2019)

@PineappleGod Only supposed to Post one >
but I'll do the first one, because the second one is a whole album...

2/10 it's not good, it's a loop to reach five minutes, honestly terrible and I would be grateful for the day i forget it exists.

My turn now

I've been listening to a lot of Hippo Campus lately and here's my favorite so far


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 17, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> @PineappleGod Only supposed to Post one >
> but I'll do the first one, because the second one is a whole album...
> 
> 2/10 it's not good, it's a loop to reach five minutes, honestly terrible and I would be grateful for the day i forget it exists.
> ...




It is 7:29am in the morning.....

Ok,I will give it a 6/10.


----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)

its 09:14am so good morning music and if the song is right then my day will be wonderful 
8/10


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 21, 2019)

Hardline said:


> its 09:14am so good morning music and if the song is right then my day will be wonderful
> 8/10




Yes,definitly a good Morning Song ! 

*10/10*

You can say or think about HIM what you like and want,his Songs are great !!


----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)

yea i like him too 10/10


----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)

i rate me self... he can sing,he can act, hope take of his drinking problem and stand out of problem
hes great 10/10

rate me


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 21, 2019)

Hardline said:


> i rate me self... he can sing,he can act, hope take of his drinking problem and stand out of problem
> hes great 10/10
> 
> rate me




Very good,solid Rock.

*8/10 *

Classic.....


----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)

You now Alex if this songs...not came to life Hard rock did not exist?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 21, 2019)

Hardline said:


> You now Alex if this songs...not came to life Hard rock did not exist?




*9/10 *

Good old Music.

*Now for the next Rating:
*


----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)

like it, like i beer song in england


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 21, 2019)

Hardline said:


> like it, like i beer song in england




Compared to Graham Bonnet* - >   5/10 *(sorry)


----------



## xbmcuser (Dec 21, 2019)

Cool 80s Synth Rock, some good samples

7/10



This is Mujabes (very  sadly missed Jun Seba (Japanese: 瀬葉 淳 Hepburn: Seba Jun, February 7, 1974 – February 26, 2010)



Chill out and dance


----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)

hmm....good and more and good, and i now now you Alex like almost the same 



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Hardline (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 26, 2019)

8.3/10


----------



## x65943 (Dec 29, 2019)

lcie nimbus said:


> 8.3/10



8/10 I feel like I am about to watch the Olympian gods square off with the Titans or Achilles take on Hector. Captures a sense of monumental importance in only the way the true greats could.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 29, 2019)

9/10

I like "instrumental simply held" Songs.


----------



## Minox (Jan 2, 2020)

6/10 Didn't quite feel like it was something I would want to listen to very often.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 2, 2020)

Minox said:


> 6/10 Didn't quite feel like it was something I would want to listen to very often.




Now I am awake.

8/10  the Voice.....


----------



## x65943 (Jan 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Now I am awake.
> 
> 8/10  the Voice.....



7/10 I like the beat more but the robo voice not so much


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 11, 2020)

x65943 said:


> 7/10 I like the beat more but the robo voice not so much




8/10  Very groovy and nice.


----------



## sayja (Jan 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> 8/10  Very groovy and nice.




8/10 not really what I would usually listen to but very fitting as I'm just watching Jack Ryan Season 2


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 11, 2020)

sayja said:


> 8/10 not really what I would usually listen to but very fitting as I'm just watching Jack Ryan Season 2




Very rocking and a really nice Song. 8/10


----------



## Hardline (Jan 29, 2020)

A classic that fits in my taste as a hard rocker, without such music the Rock had not existed 9/10.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 2, 2020)

Great Voice,very coherent Song (probably also influenced by the Stage Design).

8/10
----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Hardline (Feb 5, 2020)

Don't really understand what they are singing, but it swayes well  8/10


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 6, 2020)

Hardline said:


> Don't really understand what they are singing, but it swayes well  8/10




8/10  

I like the String Guitar and his Voice.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Hardline (Apr 3, 2020)

Old,like it.
it is the beginning of my beloved hard rock.
___________________________________


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 3, 2020)

Hardline said:


> Old,like it.
> it is the beginning of my beloved hard rock.
> ___________________________________




8/10
Hard rock all the way! It was very energetic


----------



## Hardline (Apr 3, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> 8/10
> Hard rock all the way! It was very energetic



vero good 10/10
_________________________________________


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 4, 2020)

Hardline said:


> vero good 10/10
> _________________________________________



8/10

Solid with a very good Voice Rock.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## arjunpatel (Apr 9, 2020)

Cant view in my country =( so can't rate it


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 14, 2020)

Very nice and "relaxing" Symphing Black Metal --> 9/10.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Der Schnitzel Song:


----------



## Hardline (Apr 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Very nice and "relaxing" Symphing Black Metal --> 9/10.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Der Schnitzel Song:



sounds some germany country and its not bad 7/10
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 1, 2020)

Hardline said:


> sounds some germany country and its not bad 7/10
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Very good Rock with many different Music Directions/Influences: 8/10

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## arjunpatel (May 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Very good Rock with many different Music Directions/Influences: 8/10
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





mad folky if i only knew what they were saying 7/10


----------



## Hardline (May 1, 2020)

arjunpatel said:


> mad folky if i only knew what they were saying 7/10



Great music but i dont like when he sing.

I want to hear what he sing, not singing screams 7/10
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CovidBryant (May 8, 2020)

Terrible. I've heard better music in Geico ads. 0\10


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (May 8, 2020)

CovidBryant said:


> Terrible. I've heard better music in Geico ads. 0\10



10/10 defines my childhood.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 9, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> 10/10 defines my childhood.




With U2 in the Title - can not be wrong anytime.I like it,good Voice.   9/10.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Hardline (May 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> With U2 in the Title - can not be wrong anytime.I like it,good Voice.   9/10.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



KIZZ Have i always liked sens i was little kiD so 10/10
..........................................................................................................


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 20, 2020)

Hardline said:


>




Very good,solid 80´s Rock. 8/10

############################################################################


----------



## Hardline (May 21, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Very good,solid 80´s Rock. 8/10
> 
> ############################################################################




singing good good video, like the animal 9/10
..............................................................................................


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 22, 2020)

Hardline said:


>




Nice Acoustic Guitar,good Voice,nice Song -> 8/10

#########################################################################

An Austrian Gem...


----------



## AsWeGoAlong14 (May 22, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


>




Cool song! Awesome music video. I've always had a thing for keyboards. A little too slow for my taste though. 7/10

...........................................................................

A good old song from South Africa!


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 26, 2020)

AsWeGoAlong14 said:


> A good old song from South Africa!




Music 7 - Voice 6 - Overall  7/10.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 14, 2020)

CrazyRat said:


> great song


..and now you can post a Song to rate please.


----------



## Zucker (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 15, 2020)

0/10 - I can't stand video game music outside of hearing it when I'm playing the game. Haha.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2020)

7/10 - good todays "Mainstream" - good Music,nothing really Special.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> 7/10 - good todays "Mainstream" - good Music,nothing really Special.



There is nothing mainstream or "todays" about that song whatsoever. Haha. At least not in the USA. Garbage like Lizzo, Justin Bieber, Luke Bryan, Taylor Swift, Beyonce, Drake, etc. is what is mainstream here.  That track is some flat out retro synthpop that sounds straight out of the 80's. They're a British band and little to no one even knows who they are. 

3/10.  - I can't understand it and I don't like polka music. It just makes me laugh. Haha.

Another one from the last band I posted.


----------



## Reecey (Jul 15, 2020)

Rate this one Drum & Bass heads!


I first heard this little special live at the drum & bass awards February 2010 in Birmingham, it was a brand new dub plate at the time I even had to ask who had produced it also while trying to grab a copy for me but wow it blew my mind literally.. The full version was released eventually to the general public "after every dnb DJ on the scene had rinsed the back end out of it in clubs including myself" on Noisia's Split the Atom Album on Vision Recordings.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2020)

OK,a little "disturbing" for my Ears,but 6/10.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## medoli900 (Jul 16, 2020)

5/10
Not my cup of tea, but can appreciate the appeal of it.


----------



## arjunpatel (Jul 16, 2020)

8 Years before he joined black sabaath he did a cover i always knew about his doo wop stuff but this album is  a awakening for me just WOW


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 20, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 29, 2020)

Very nice and calm.......7/10

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## arjunpatel (Aug 1, 2020)

0/10 This video is not available.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2020)

arjunpatel said:


>




Good Guitar,good Voice,Song is ok. 7/10

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## arjunpatel (Aug 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Good Guitar,good Voice,Song is ok. 7/10
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Honestly not bad at all 7/10 

though i had to find a different version


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2020)

Very nice Voice,lovely Melody,good Song - 8/10.

#######################################################################


----------



## arjunpatel (Aug 5, 2020)

could never get into KISS to be honest 5/10
Been on a rap binge recently thanks to BackXwash


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

Good "Rap" and Bassline,Song is ok,7/10

#################################################################################


----------



## arjunpatel (Aug 5, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Good "Rap" and Bassline,Song is ok,7/10
> 
> #################################################################################




WUT ????\10 lol

old school rap at its finest


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 6, 2020)

arjunpatel said:


> WUT ????\10 lol
> 
> old school rap at its finest




Very nice Line,Voice is ok,Song is good.So 8/10

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## arjunpatel (Aug 6, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Very nice Line,Voice is ok,Song is good.So 8/10
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++



5/10 indifferent bout it.
"You don't have to use a silver bullet, but if you forge one... well, we don't have to depend on the kindness of monsters."


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 6, 2020)

arjunpatel said:


> 5/10 indifferent bout it.
> "You don't have to use a silver bullet, but if you forge one... well, we don't have to depend on the kindness of monsters."




Very dark,Sounds really nice so I give it an 8/10.

###########################################################################


----------



## arjunpatel (Aug 7, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Very dark,Sounds really nice so I give it an 8/10.
> 
> ###########################################################################



8/10 nice and calm


----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 7, 2020)

arjunpatel said:


> 8/10 nice and calm



7/10 Very boss! Was not expecting how hard that was from the photo.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2020)

PanTheFaun said:


> 7/10 Very boss! Was not expecting how hard that was from the photo.




Good,rough,hard and very varying Voice and Melody,great,Song and Sound is good -> 7/10.

########################################################################


----------



## arjunpatel (Aug 10, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Good,rough,hard and very varying Voice and Melody,great,Song and Sound is good -> 7/10.
> 
> ########################################################################




nice duet 8/10

great album from kenya


i recommend Kuslide kwa Mlima, a thousand suns,here: pillars of life


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 11, 2020)

arjunpatel said:


> nice duet 8/10
> 
> great album from kenya
> 
> ...




Cool Music Style,very nice melodic Songs,great Album --> 8/10

#############################################################################################


----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Cool Music Style,very nice melodic Songs,great Album --> 8/10
> 
> #############################################################################################



6/10 Not really my style but I thought it sounded pretty good. c:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 13, 2020)

PanTheFaun said:


> 6/10 Not really my style but I thought it sounded pretty good. c:




Good Music,the Voice is ok,Song is ok - 7/10

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## arjunpatel (Aug 17, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Good Music,the Voice is ok,Song is ok - 7/10
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++




didnt like it sadly =( 3/10


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 17, 2020)

arjunpatel said:


>




Nice Song,Good Voice,a really good "Good Night Song - > 6/10

#########################################################


----------



## Issac (Aug 17, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Nice Song,Good Voice,a really good "Good Night Song - > 6/10
> 
> #########################################################



Not the best track I've heard, but wouldn't skip it if it came on an 80s compilation/playlist. 6/10

----


----------



## arjunpatel (Aug 17, 2020)

Issac said:


> Not the best track I've heard, but wouldn't skip it if it came on an 80s compilation/playlist. 6/10
> 
> ----



not bad 6/10


(please keep politics out of here this is just for lols)


----------



## arjunpatel (Aug 22, 2020)

arjunpatel said:


> not bad 6/10
> 
> 
> (please keep politics out of here this is just for lols)




ima give myself 10/10

brand new album that dropped


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 29, 2020)

arjunpatel said:


> ima give myself 10/10
> 
> brand new album that dropped





Sorry,I got "Video no Available"....but I think,of your excellent Music Taste,it is pretty good so I give an 7/10.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Sep 13, 2020)

8/10 A *CLASSIC* (now I wanna listen to the whole Top Gun album again lol)
——————————
​


----------



## Necturion98 (Sep 16, 2020)

5/10 there is better rap out there and the intro is not really fitting, but other than that it's pretty nice

Cannot post links yet but my song is Blinded by Fear by At The Gates


----------



## arjunpatel (Sep 16, 2020)

agree /\/\ just watched a fanedit of david lynchs dune and i really want too read the book but im scared to lol (just like like clive barkers imajica)
7/10 /\/\ beginning was weird


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 16, 2020)

arjunpatel said:


> agree /\/\ just watched a fanedit of david lynchs dune and i really want too read the book but im scared to lol (just like like clive barkers imajica)
> 7/10 /\/\ beginning was weird




Good,really not bad.....8/10

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## apricotstarship (Nov 2, 2020)

7/10 - good ole 80s vibes, not very high energy though


----------



## arjunpatel (Nov 5, 2020)

not bad  6/10


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Nov 5, 2020)

Love the rhythmic/breakdown sections. Not a fan of blast beats or the screaming midget black metal style vocals. 5/10


----------



## Windowlicker (Nov 5, 2020)

Not really digging thrash metal, sorry 6/10


----------



## KimKong (Nov 6, 2020)

Cool digital 80's vibes. Kinda got some asian influences too.
Not really my cut of tea tho... *4/10*

How about some chip-style? Check this out:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 6, 2020)

theBLUEBIRD said:


> How about some chip-style? Check this out:




Nice...7/10

 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Nice...7/10
> View attachment 232914
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------



always loved the beach boys... 8/10.
anyways, as a huge contrast...

(lil darkie is not a blackface)


----------



## arjunpatel (Nov 30, 2020)

CPG said:


> always loved the beach boys... 8/10.
> anyways, as a huge contrast...
> 
> (lil darkie is not a blackface)




4/10 didnt like the voice


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 30, 2020)

arjunpatel said:


> 4/10 didnt like the voice



really good song 8.5/10
again, another really big contrast...


----------



## arjunpatel (Nov 30, 2020)

CPG said:


> really good song 8.5/10
> again, another really big contrast...






6/10 better than last but idk man i cant seem to get into new rappers i try alot tho ,


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 30, 2020)

arjunpatel said:


> 6/10 better than last but idk man i cant seem to get into new rappers i try alot tho ,



9/10 really epic sounding...
AGAIN... another serious contrast:


----------



## Deleted member 491410 (May 30, 2021)

CPG said:


> 9/10 really epic sounding...
> AGAIN... another serious contrast:




6/10, it works really well at some points but it just... feels so wrong at the same time


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 8, 2021)

LunaDook said:


> 6/10, it works really well at some points but it just... feels so wrong at the same time



9/10, groovy


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 30, 2021)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> 9/10, groovy



Gonna give it a 5/10. Very smooth recording and performance, and it's not offensive to listen to. But...whew, it's so oppressively generic and unoriginal.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 31, 2021)

GeekyGuy said:


> Gonna give it a 5/10. Very smooth recording and performance, and it's not offensive to listen to. But...whew, it's so oppressively generic and unoriginal.



10/10 i love pink floyd


----------



## SG854 (Oct 31, 2021)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> 10/10 i love pink floyd



8/10

The song was really good. Mostly the singing and melodies. But the instrumental sectioned felt out of place & was too long on my first listen. The song was tad bit short, it's one of those songs I wanted to be longer especially the singing parts since it was really good. The singing and the lyrics gave me the feels.

I gave it a couple of listens and the instrumental section caught on a bit but still eh. So I bumped the score from 7.5 to 8. It maybe be an 8.5? I need a couple of more listens. I might add it to my Playlist.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 13, 2021)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> 10/10 i love pink floyd





SG854 said:


> 8/10
> 
> The song was really good. Mostly the singing and melodies. But the instrumental sectioned felt out of place & was too long on my first listen. The song was tad bit short, it's one of those songs I wanted to be longer especially the singing parts since it was really good. The singing and the lyrics gave me the feels.
> 
> I gave it a couple of listens and the instrumental section caught on a bit but still eh. So I bumped the score from 7.5 to 8. It maybe be an 8.5? I need a couple of more listens. I might add it to my Playlist.


Song is now in my Playlist.
Forgot to post a song after I rated yours.


Some Kpop


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 19, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Song is now in my Playlist.
> Forgot to post a song after I rated yours.
> 
> 
> Some Kpop



8/10, a lot better than i expected


----------



## SG854 (Nov 19, 2021)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> 8/10, a lot better than i expected



7/10  I always like discovering new music. I'm not biased to one type or genre. I thought it was going to be tropical with the way it started then it took something else. 



More music from Kpop singers


----------



## TerminatorZXY (Dec 22, 2021)

Good song, the production is a bit thin but her voice is good. 7.5/10
Here's a djent song called Dreamcatcher.


----------



## AsWeGoAlong14 (Dec 25, 2021)

TerminatorZXY said:


> Good song, the production is a bit thin but her voice is good. 7.5/10
> Here's a djent song called Dreamcatcher.



Sounds like the type of music I fell asleep to back when I was a teen. I'm really not sure what to rate this?? Inbetween 6 and 8. Have always liked that type of singing.


----------



## Creamu (May 13, 2022)

AsWeGoAlong14 said:


> Sounds like the type of music I fell asleep to back when I was a teen. I'm really not sure what to rate this?? Inbetween 6 and 8. Have always liked that type of singing.



Nice warm production. Cheerful and danceable. Very nice! Positive energy 9/10


----------



## CPG_ (May 13, 2022)

pretty nice, 7/10


----------



## Indy13 (Jun 20, 2022)

It reminds me some rave party sounds system from the end of the nineties, funny


----------



## Indy13 (Jun 20, 2022)

blumbus said:


> pretty nice, 7/10



Differ-ant^^


----------



## jamesmurfyiii (Dec 8, 2022)

Indy13 said:


> Differ-ant^^



7/10


----------

